#ubuntu-se 2011-04-04
<maxjezy> nu får ni skärpa till er
<maxjezy> ut och in som en rökare på krogen
<klister> Alla borde köra irssi så slipper man massa disconnects
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> jisses vilken fitta Mark på MIUI är
<dagon_> ja, ursäkta ordvalet
<maxjezy> MIUI?
<dagon_> rom till desire
<dagon_> idioten har översatt till engelska
<dagon_> så erbjöd jag mig att göra ett language pack till svenska
<dagon_> frågade om han ville posta på miui-dev
<dagon_> så började han raljera om att han minsann "slet i flera veckor"
<dagon_> lol
<dagon_> det skulle jag också göra men bara låta honom posta
<dagon_> jävla idiot
<dagon_> men men
<maxjezy> usch..
<dagon_> passar det inte så
<klister> var nån länk i kanalen igår till nån sida om att roota androids
<klister> skitsnygg sida, var nått om ROMs och sånt
<klister> dagon_: vet du vilken jag menar?
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> ingen aning
<klister> en riktigt flashig sida var det..
<klister> finns det log för kanalen?
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> http://www.cyanogenmod.com/ <- den kanske?
<klister> jaa :D
<klister> borde jag göra något med min HTC desire tycker du?
<klister> är jävligt tveksam..
<dagon_> om du skiter i garantin så visst :P
<klister> om man ska orka hålla på
<dagon_> roota och flasha med cyanogenmod
<klister> garanti skiter jag fullständigt i
<klister> försvinner allt jag har på den?
<dagon_> allt som inte är på SD-kortet
<dagon_> SD-kortet förblir intakt
<dagon_> bilder, musik etc.
<klister> ooooh..
<klister> SMS och inställningar åt helvettet alltså :/
<dagon_> japp
<klister> CDMA vs GSM?
<klister> jag har CDMA va?
<dagon_> gsm
<klister> ok
<dagon_> om den är köpt i sverige
<klister> japp det är den
<dagon_> http://unrevoked.com/#desire
<dagon_> där är root-verktyget
<klister> kan jag göra det utan att rensa?
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> du rootar bara
<dagon_> det enda du gör är att bli root på din telefon
<klister> kör den då och ser vad som händer
<dagon_> en grej till
<klister> kontakter finns på mitt googlekonto va?
<klister> dom får inte försvinna.. det är det viktigaste..
<dagon_> syncar du mot ditt google-konto då?
<klister> mjo det gör jag nog
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> jag sparar allt på sim-kortet
<dagon_> jag litar inte på sån där syncning
<klister> äh, klart du gör, insert inne, du vill bara vara häftig? ;)
<dagon_> :P
<klister> hoppsan det här var inte bra
<klister> jag verkar ha tappat bort min telefon
<maxjezy> ring den?
<klister> den är inte hemma...
<maxjezy> kanske ute på äventyr
<klister> signaler går men hör inget :P
<klister> det här är sååå jävla illa >.<
<klister> tur att jag synkar mina kontakter med google iaf
<klister> hoppas den ligger hos far, var där och hälsade på idag. är den inte där får jag återgå till nån 300krs knapp-telefon
<larsemil> morrn
<spacebug-> morrn
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> oj
<larsemil> blev ett till
<spacebug-> ;)
<coobra> dubel morn
<coobra> ETT morn från mig till er
<spacebug-> ;)
<Kimmen> morning
<cHarNe2> morrnmorrn
<_sara_> godmorn
<_sara_> hur mår du cHarNe2?
<whomee> gah de e ju måndag!
<cHarNe2> _sara_: hyfsat, själv då?
<_sara_> cHarNe2: huh?
<_sara_> vat
<cHarNe2> _sara_: hyfsat = 'okay could be better could be worse'
<marlun_> Kan man förhindra find från att skriva ut meddelande om att den inte hade rättigheter att kolla i vissa mappar?
<cHarNe2> marlun: yes, jag hade samma problem förrförra veckan :)
<marlun> cHarNe2: Hur löste du det då? :)
<cHarNe2> ska se om jag hittar det ge min 1 minut
<cHarNe2> marlun: du lägger till: '2>/dev/null' i slutet
<amelia> *gäsp*
<marlun> cHarNe2: tackar, funkar fint :)
<cHarNe2> marlun: nemas
<HeMan> Morrn!
<cHarNe2> HeMan: morrn
<HeMan> stordatorfolket verkar prata om någon end term
<HeMan> men det låter som nått heeeelt annat
<cHarNe2> carl-: hur menar du?
<cHarNe2> HeMan: hur menar du?
<HeMan> cHarNe2: end term låter som något i den bakre regionen på en människa...
<HeMan> cHarNe2: eller på ett djur med för den delen
<carl-> ä n d   t a r m
<carl-> med god vilja
<HeMan> räcker med dåligt uttal
<HeMan> jag hörde just ett samtal där dom pratade om end term
<Kimmen> nån som har erfarenheter av att köra vlc som rtsp streaming server? får problem när jag försöker spela upp från WAN, unsupported transport.
<HeMan> Kimmen: funkar det på lokalt nät?
<Kimmen> jupp
<HeMan> så skulle jag gissa på brandvägg
<Kimmen> brandväggen är öppen, port forward i routern
<HeMan> Kimmen: kör den bara på en port då?
<HeMan> Kimmen: eller gör den nått dynamiskt fiffit?
<HeMan> Kimmen: tcpdump ftw!
<Kimmen> HeMan: det jag börjat fundera på, den gör säkert nån fiffig dynamisk portöppning
<Kimmen> ska kika hur det ser ut på lanet igen
<cHarNe2> HeMan: njaa, tycker inte att det är så kul med tcpdump
<Kimmen> räcker nog med en netstat
<Barre> echo "ett allmänt godmorgon till er i kanalen" | sed -e 's/et\(.\) \(.\).*\( e....\).*k\(.*\)/\1\2\3\4/'
<cHarNe2> Barre: :P
<HeMan> cHarNe2: huh? tcpdump säger ju alltid sanningen, hittar man inget med det kör man strace
<HeMan> cHarNe2: jag kan sträcka mig till att man kan köra tshark eller kanske rent av wireshark om det är mycke data att analysera
<cHarNe2> HeMan: jag måste alltid scp'a över och kolla i wireshark
<HeMan> cHarNe2: :)
<cHarNe2> :(
<HeMan> jag minns snoop -a på solaris, det var grejer det!
<HeMan> dom som kört det mycke kunde känna igen ljuden för olika saker
<HeMan> "hmm, varför gjorde den en NFS-montering där?"
<cHarNe2> HeMan: vad gör snoop? skickar ut nätverkas strömmen i högtalarna? :P
<Kimmen> Hmm, blir till att läsa på lite mer om tcpdump, måste filtrera lite bättre då det var aktiva ftp användare och många torrents som seedas =P
<cHarNe2> Kimmen: vet du vilken adress du kör mot?
<HeMan> cHarNe2: snoop är ungefär som tcpdump och med -a så skickas det ut på högtalaren
<HeMan> amelia: har du kört Java på stordator?
<cHarNe2> Kimmen: tcpdump -i any ip host <IPADRESS> -s 0 -v -w dump.pcap
<Kimmen> måste filtrera på destination med
<amelia> HeMan: nej. :(
<cHarNe2> Kimmen: skriv in dest där
<cHarNe2> Kimmen: den tar alla paket som går till eller från den adressen
<Kimmen> sådärja, endast 180k packet
<Kimmen> på nån minut
<marlun> Vad gör hash kommandot? Såg en som använde det med -r som argument. man hash gör bara att jag kommer till dokumentation om builtins och det står inget specielt om hash.
<kodein> "Remember the full pathnames of commands specified as name arguments, so they need not be searched for on subsequent invocations."
<marlun> kodein: var det till mig?
<marlun> kodein: det var det. tackar
<tobier> nån som är bra på sed/awk? hur räknar jag antalet rader C-kod exklusive kommentrarer och tomma rader?
<HeMan> tobier: tror det finns färdiga verktyg för just att räkna kod-rader
<Kimmen> HeMan: vlc använder en port för rtsp anslutningar, sen verkar den köra nåt dynamisk tjosan för själva udp strömmen.
<cHarNe2> Kimmen: rtp?
<tobier> HeMan: ja, jag hittade ett awk-program :)
<Kimmen> cHarNe2: efter vad jag förstått ska den köra rtp lver rtsp eller om det var tvärtom
<Kimmen> har debugloggen från vlc här: http://pastebin.com/29nHA2te om nån vill kolla
<speakman> mårrn'da
<Spixx> mörrn
<Kimmen> 1
<Kimmen> cHarNe2: HeMan: jag kom på till slut att jag kollar i fel ände. Lösningen i sig tillåter inte klienter med NATad IP.
<cHarNe2> Kimmen: :P
<cHarNe2> tog alla lunch samtidigt?
<dagon_> inte jag
<dagon_> jag vaknade nyss
<coobra> dagon_: lyllo
<dagon_> 8]
<Leo> hur kan man sätta igång iptables igen efter att ha stängt ner den med iptables -F
<Leo> ?
<lilleman72> Hur gör jag när jag ska installera en skrivare i ubuntu då skrivaren ligger på en windowsburk?
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: är den utdelad?
<lilleman72> ja
<cHarNe2> då borde du hitta den om du söker imo
<lilleman72> nej
<cHarNe2> annars TROR jag att du kan öppna den med: nautilus smb://<ipadress till win>
<cHarNe2> Leo: stängt ner? verkar som att du tar bort alla regler med -F
<Leo> aa exakt, temporärt ska det va
<cHarNe2> Leo: har dock inte bra koll på iptables, har du kollat man filen?
<cHarNe2> Leo: http://linux.die.net/man/8/iptables
<Leo> hur får man igång den igen
<Leo> service iptables start funkar ej i ubuntu
<HeMan> Leo: har du använt ufw för att skapa reglerna?
<Leo> la till reglerna i iptables.rules under /etc
<lilleman72> cHarNe2 hur kör jag det progget?
<cHarNe2> var ett tar sedan jag körde ubuntu med GUI, kör ubuntu fortfarande med nautilus?
<Kimmen> joda
<cHarNe2> ok
<HeMan> Leo: hur läst du in reglerna?
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: då öppnar du en terminal, och skriver: nautilus smb://<IPADRESS>
<lilleman72> k
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: där borde du se skrivaren om du har delat ut den och du har tillgång till den.
<lilleman72> could not display smb
<Kimmen> lilleman72: du måste ha samba installerat, brukar dock vara det
<dagon_> oj
<HeMan> Leo: eller hur skapade du iptables.rules? iptables-save?
<Leo> HeMan ja de var inlästa, kunde inte komma åt ftp eller apache så ja körde iptables -F för att kolla om det funkade, vilket det gjorde, så nu tänkte ja köra igång reglerna igen o försöka ordna det
<lilleman72> Kimmen hade inte samba installerat
<lilleman72> men installerar den nu
<HeMan> Leo: hur läste du in dom?
<Leo> hmm de fanns där, skolans server
<cHarNe2> o.O
<Leo> måste dra till skolan nu, fortsätter sen, tack iaf
<cHarNe2> sweet mekar med skolans server och vet inte hur man fixar tillbaka? :P
<Kimmen> då löser det sig nog, du kan lägga till skrivaren via Administration -> Utskrifter -> Lägg till -> nätverksskrivare -> windows skrivare via samba =)
<lilleman72> cHarNe2 Could not display smb://192.168.0.4
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: testa det som Kimmen skrev
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> Kimmen jag hittar 4 skrivare men med en massa andra saker som jag inte fattar ett jota av
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: Trial and error..
<lilleman72> ?
<lilleman72> den säger att den inte finns i nätverket
<lilleman72> sjukt
<Kimmen> skumt
<lilleman72> m
<cHarNe2> nätverksskrivare är bland det bästa som finns :)
<lilleman72> nu piper den om FW
<Kimmen> det är en del handpåläggning med skrivare än =/
<lilleman72> meen
<lilleman72> pallar
<lilleman72> inte
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: släng ut skiten och köp en till nätverket :P
<whomee> ne fasen skrivare kan vara en hel vetenskap faktiskt
<lilleman72> cHarNe2 har ju precis köpt en skrivare ffs
<lilleman72> har dock inte drv till win 7
<lilleman72> bara till XP
<lilleman72> men men..skriver ut skiten sen
<cHarNe2> lilleman72:  :P
<speakman> Nån som har koll på usb_modeswitch?
<ah-berg> speakman, hurså?
<speakman> ah-berg: försöker få igång ett Huawei E1820. Det är ett inbäddat system så alla coola udev rules är inte riktigt tillgängligt.
<ah-berg> då får du väl ladda manuelt
<speakman> ?
<Philip5> maxjezy: vaknat än då?
<Barre> Hej Philip5
<Philip5> tjena mannen
<Philip5> Barre: ska du få kalla handen i år då när det är releasedags?
<Barre> det vore trevligt, vilket datum och plats är det på iår? jag börjar ju nytt jobb snart och vet inte ens om jag kommer vara i landet när det är dags
<Barre> Philip5: ^ ^
<Barre> lite skakigt på freenode idag
<kodein> japp
<Barre> vars tog Philip5 vägen rå?
<Philip5> vadå vars?
<Philip5> jag var här hela tiden
<Barre> det vore trevligt, vilket datum och plats är det på iår? jag börjar ju nytt jobb snart och vet inte ens om jag kommer vara i landet när det är dags
<Philip5> var nog du som splittade
<Barre> ^^   på frågan...
<Barre> echo "Barre: ska du få kalla handen i år då när det är releasedags?" | sed -e 's/\(^.\)\(.*\):.* n\(.\)\(.\).*/\1\2 \3\4 \1\3st/'
<Philip5> fast nu sak jag ut på en löparrunda. solen har tittat fram här för första gången idag typ
<HeMan> split splät splut
 * Barre tränar reguljära uttryck idag :/
<HeMan> Barre: köpt nån sed-bok som du håller på att testa?
<Philip5> 11.04 är planerad att släppas 28 april men jag vet inte om några releasepartys är planerade än
<Philip5> Barre: men det kanske vore en orsak att ta en öl eller så. kanske locka med HeMan också?
<Barre> HeMan: nej... mycket googlande, testande, svärand och slag på tangentbord och skärm bara
<Philip5> och lite annat folk i sthlms området
<Barre> varför itne
<Barre> HeMan: mitt mål är att kunna svara snabbare än delhage_ en gång i livet när någon ställer en fråga om regexp i kanalen :P
<HeMan> mmm, beer!
<Philip5> nu ska jag ut och kuta en mil
<Philip5> vi får prata ihop oss och fråga runt i tid
<Philip5> HeMan: du kanske har något bra tips på ställe att träffas på annars också. där man kan sitta ett gäng över ett par bira och snacka skit
<Philip5> hörs senare... här ska svettas
<Barre> s/kuta/dricka/ s/mil/öl/   så följer jag med
<_sara_> okaj... jag är glad på tala svenska @ americanska
<spacebug-> hum.. i 10.10 så får jag date/time-menyn på svenska genom att sätta LANG="sv_SE.UTF-8" och ändå kunna ha LANGUAGE="en" och LC_MESSAGES="en_US". Men i 11.04 så blir även den menyn på engelska. Iofs logiskt men jobbigt att inte ha svenska veckonamn där. De blir ju svenska när man klickar på kalendern sen iofs
<_sara_> spacebug i dunno how to say it in svenska but i have the same issue in windows
<HeMan> hehe, hörde just yeagers röst när jag ringde ett företag
<spacebug-> _sara_: hum ok
<bittin> kan man prenumerar på iTunes feeds utan iTunes på nåt sätt?
<HeMan> bittin: vad är det för feeds?
<HeMan> bittin: podcasts brukar ju ha "vanliga" feeds med tex
<bittin> http://vsp.sippan.se/
<bittin> podcasts, hittade ingen vanlig feed
<yeager> HeMan, hehe, sexig röst va? :)
<HeMan> yeager: jepp!
<HeMan> bittin: du får fejka datum och maila från 1995 och säga att du gärna skulle vilja lyssna på framtiden
<bittin> :p
<bittin> http://itunes.apple.com/se/podcast/varldens-samsta-podcast/id80741473
<bittin> borde ju gå att hitta rss tycker man
<HeMan> för att?
<bittin> dno
<HeMan> det känns inte som Apple skulle vara ett dugg intresserade av det...
<HeMan> bittin: eller så kollar du på http://podradio.nu/feed/view/72/
<bittin> HeMan: ah den fanns där :p
<bittin> tänkte kolla / lyssna igenom den i stalkersyfte
<bittin> verkar inte gå så bra att wgetta: http://podradio.nu/download/877_0.mp3 :(
<bittin> video podcastarna verkar funka dock
<spacebug-> hehe en gammal vän försökte värva mig till LR. Jag påpekade att det va ju pyramidföretag och dessutom är ju sånt olagligt i sverige. Han fick bråttom att göra annat.. :o
<yeager> LR?
<cahoot> lärarnas riksförbund?
<spacebug-> lr health & beauty systems
<spacebug-> sälja produkter och värma folk och så får du mer om de värvar folk osv
<spacebug-> fattar inte att folk går på det
<yeager> är väl precis som oriflame och liknande?
<spacebug-> yeager: möjligt, vet inte va det är
<Philip5> maxjezy: maxelimaxjezy
<antii> Philip5iliptip
<Philip5> :P
<Angelkiller> Kan man på något sätt söka efter program i terminalen ex fdisk och sedan tab för att få fram resten av namnet, kan man ex sätta ?och sedan disk för att få fram alla med dik i namnet? med hjälp av tab
<amelia> Angelkiller: du kan köra typ locate fdisk eller find / -name *disk*
<Angelkiller> ok men det går inte att använda tab på det sättet?
<Angelkiller> tackar för svar..
<Angelkiller> En annan sak, kan inte mounta min ena hårddisk, kan försök att mounta den i ubuntu ställa till det i windows om jag prövar mig runt lite?
<amelia> Angelkiller: nop, men du ska ju skriva fd<tab> men det hjälper ju inte kanske.
<amelia> Angelkiller: det borde inte ge några problem att montera den i ubuntu så länge du inte skriver över filer eller ändrar massa rättigheter och sånt. d.v.s skriver till den så börja försöka montera den read-only
<Angelkiller> Problem med montering av en av hårddiskarna, någon som kan hjälpa mig? http://www.imgupload.org/images/85_mount.png
<Angelkiller> amelia: Ok får använda mig av find då...
<Angelkiller> amelia: Ok så bra prövade men det ville inte fungera, dock fungerar den under windows7 och vill minnas att den fungerat under ubuntu tidigare
<bamsefar> HeMan: Haha, nice battle med ica på facebook!
<arand> Angelkiller: Kör lite checkdisk från windows?
<Angelkiller> arand: Skulle det kunna hjälpa?
<arand> Kanske
<Angelkiller> arand: eller tror du disken är på väg att ge sig?
<arand> Kanske..
<Angelkiller> får testa det
<Xeronic> Har ett konstigt problem. Min DVD spelare har alltid fungerat i Ubuntu tills en dag det stod "kan inte läsa från resurs" när jag försökte spela en DVD. Efter mycket trixande, test av olika skivor, etc etc så var jag redo att skrota datorn. Jag fick då den utmärka ideén att boota upp Windows 7 igen efter många veckor och skumt nog fungerar DVD spelaren utan problem här. Någon som
<Xeronic> vet om detta är ett vanligt problem eller vad som kan ha hänt?
<maxjezy> LenaPhilip5son, tjena
<Philip5> maxjezy: hehe
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du hunnit testa nya blender något och sett om det är något nytt godis som kommit till eller om det bara verkar vara under huven som allt gjorts?
<maxjezy> Philip5, inte hunnit med så mycket, har varit och inhandlat medicin idag och glassa i solen
<maxjezy> funderar på att vila lite och pilla 3D senare
 * realubot voltar in genom kanalens fönster.
<realubot> Hands up geeks!
 * yeager förbättrar svenska i supertuxkart
<Angelkiller> Finns det någon EQ till musikspelaren Rhythmbx?
<amelia> yeager: \o/
<realubot> amelia: EQ?
<realubot> Angelkiller: EQ?
<realubot> amelia: Inte du.
<Haffe> Hörni.
<Haffe> Hur mycket jobb är det att säkra upp en webserver?
<Haffe> Jag blev lite sugen på att köra en hemma.
<Haffe> En 100mbitslina borde dessutom vara rätt intressant för hackattacker.
<cahoot> Angelkiller: kanske denna?  http://code.google.com/p/rbeq/
<realubot> Angelkiller: equalizer?
<realubot> Angelkiller: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1318850
<realubot> Haffe: Apache ska väl vara säker default? Det som gör den osäker är väl plugins m.m?
<realubot> Eller har jag fel?
<Philip5> maxjezy: då får du avlägga blender-rapport senare då ;)
<Angelkiller> realubot: stämmer
<Angelkiller> cahoot: kollar denna
<Angelkiller> cahoot: Funkar fint tacak...
<Angelkiller> tackar
<cahoot> vad bra
<coobra> dagon_: vaken  ?
<realubot> Jag börjar tröttna på att vara arbetslös. Vad tror ni om att hota sig till ett jobb?
<coobra> haha
<coobra> hur
<coobra> "om jag inte får ett jobb här knullar jag alla era fruar"
<cahoot> om jag inte får jobb går jag hem?
<bittin> om jag inte får ett jobb så står jag här hela dagen alla dagar
<dagon_> coobra: jodå
<realubot> cahoot: Nja, något mer diskret, typ tappa en patronhylsa framför sig på bordet under anställningsintervjun.
<dagon_> lol
<dagon_> "utan mig är ni ingenting"
<dagon_> funkar nog bättre
<madbear> nejje...
<madbear> "jag ska klippa din tung"
<realubot> Det är jag eller företaget är slut, comprende?
<tiina> Hejsan jag undrar hur man omvandlar ett abw dokument till adobe reader dokument?
<realubot> Jag ska göra kaos av hela företaget om jag inte får jobbet!
<cahoot> tiina: pdf alltså?
<madbear> tiina: till PDF med andra ord?
<tiina> ja
<madbear> http://www.novapdf.com/kb/abw-to-pdf-287.html
<madbear> där harut
<realubot> tiina: Om du kan öppna abw-dokumentet i OpenOffice så går det att exportera till pdf i OO.
<madbear> print to pdf i abiword
<tiina> men det blev bara läskigt många sidor av konstiga tecken när jag omvandlade det till officedokument
<madbear> men du ska print to pdf!
<madbear> realubot: har du spotify va?
<madbear> bra svenska.. typ sämre än laserturken
<realubot> tiina: Om du skriver ut dokumentet så finns det ofta ett alt. print to file. Ta det och välj .pdf som filformat.
<tiina> madbear: hur menar du print it? jag ska skicka den till en via email hela dokumentet med bild i och all text
<realubot> madbear: Japp, hur så?
<madbear> tiina: välj skriv ut och sedan print to pdf
<madbear> ju
<madbear> <@tardbot> madbear: Laserturken, Naico - Kaos Med Han - 1. Kaos Med Han
<madbear> realubot: lyssna på den :D
<realubot> madbear: Aha, ska göra det.
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AHOcs601OU
<realubot> Springsteen är bättre än Laserturken.
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUPt8yXP3-g
<realubot> Tom Petty är också bättre än Laserturken.
<madbear> men carola är sämre
<dagon_> tom petty är ju bra på riktigt
<realubot> dagon_: Japp.
<dagon_> här har ni lite dagonmusik
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXqSa7_5pSs
<dagon_> tips
<dagon_> ha inte så hög volym
<madbear> dagon_: tips: lyssna inte :D
<dagon_> madbear: fina grejer :)
<xyzp> hej
<Haffe> *gäsp*
<xyzp> vad gör man med virus, lägger i karantän eller tar bort dom?
<cahoot> virus?
<Hoxx> använder du ubuntu så får du inga virus :P
<Hoxx> men om inte så tar man nog bort dom
<xyzp> Hoxx, xandrox huh
<cahoot> har du fått virus? hur vet du det?
<xyzp> cahoot, virusprogrammet sa det
<xyzp> cahoot, vi har virusprogram i xandrox ;-)
<cahoot> intressant
<Hoxx> jösses
<Hoxx> byt till ubuntu :P
<bittin> jag kan aldrig mer bli 17år och kär
<xyzp> Hoxx, ok :-)
<xyzp> Hoxx, sitter på en eeepc900, vet inte om den klarar det
<Hoxx> :)
<realubot> xyzp: Vad är det för virus då? Något namn? Vad är det för fil? Är det en textfil eller något?
<realubot> bittin: Är du 18 bast eller?
<bittin> 20
<cahoot> nu tror jag knappast ubuntu är mer eller mindre 'viruskänsligt' än xandros - undrar mest vad det är för 'virus'
<realubot> bittin: Du har rätt. Du kan aldrig bli 17 igen.
<bittin> tråkigt gammal
<realubot> Jag har faktiskt inte varit kär på jättelänge.
<realubot> ...om man inte räknar Ubuntu då.
 * realubot fjäskar för kanalen.
<Hoxx> 20 år o tycker han e gammal, jösses :P
<bittin> :D
<dagon_> jag blev riktigt kär i arch
<bittin> för tillfället är jag kär i en macbög
<cahoot> frasen 'get a life' verkar osökt
<realubot> Jag är nog lite kär i Rihanna men henne får jag nog aldig...
<dagon_> :>
 * realubot är olyckligt kär.
<Hoxx> hehe
<bittin> :p
<xyzp> bittin, kille/tjej?
<bittin> xyzp: vem?
<xyzp> bittin, du
<bittin> kille
<realubot> Kaffe nu tjejer.
<Markslap> Beter sig som 14 fortfarande dock. (:
<bittin> finns väl inga riktiga tjejer på internet
<realubot> Ni är mina tjejer.
<speakman> det är barnsligt att bli vuxen
<realubot> I brist på riktiga tjejer så får ni ta på er rollen.
<bittin> =D
<realubot> Det är vuxet att våga vara barnslig.
<bittin> trodde jag hittat en riktig tjej sen googlade jag lite och såg att det var en kille som bytt namn
<xyzp> hon amelia är min ;-)
<bittin> :p
<bittin> hon är för gammal för mig
<xyzp> bittin,ok
<realubot> xyzp: Hur var det med viruset?
<realubot> xyzp: Vad heter det? Vad är det för fil?
<xyzp> realubot, det går inte att kopiera namnen
<xyzp> 2 st
<realubot> Skriv dom då?
<Hoxx> men vad kan ett virus i xandrox ställa till med egentligen? ingenting?
<xyzp> zugo-silent.exe
<cahoot> exe?
<dagon_> bara att ta bort ju
<cahoot> nåt du har i mailen?
<realubot> Xandros, heter det.
<xyzp> cahoot, ja, nej inte i mailen tror jag....
<cahoot> .exe pekar (för mig) på windows
<xyzp> ok tack
<Angelkiller> Måste bara fråga, kan detta stämma? rätt svar finns längst ner och skall vara Falskt... han kan alltså inte ändra filen... http://paste.ubuntu.com/589379/
<xyzp> taaaaaar bort
<realubot> xyzp: Hur har du fått in exe-filen i Xansros?
<realubot> xyzp: Är det något du har tankat ner?
<realubot> Man hör sällan om virus till Ubuntu men klart det måste finnas?
<realubot> Det var ju något virus som låg på gnome-look.
<spacebug-> Angelkiller: verkar stämma ja
<Angelkiller> Eller fungerar ls -al som så att första -r--rw-rw- alltid är jag som användare?
<Angelkiller> spacebug-: kan du förklara?
<xyzp> realubot, det var bara att trycka på hötger knappen på musen å välja te bort i virusprogrammet
<Angelkiller> spacebug-: Jag tänker såhär att per är medlem i gruppen elever därför är hans -r--(rw=gruppen elever)-rw-
<cahoot> xyzp: har du redan tagit bort filen? annars - vad säger file zugo-silent.exe ?
<spacebug-> rad 7 säger att den enda med skriv möjligheter i katalogen är user per, gruppen elever och other kan inte skriva i katlogen
<speakman> Angelkiller: enligt listningen så är filen både world readable och world writable. Så vem som helst (inkl. Per) kan både skriva och läsa den.
<xyzp> cahoot, redan tagit bort den
<spacebug-> rad 12 säger att den enda som får skriva i filen är någon i gruppen elever eller other
<realubot> MÃ¥ste man verifiera ett nytt account i Gmail genom att skicka mobilnummer?!?
<Angelkiller> speakman: så får jag det också till
<Angelkiller> Men då bör väl svaret vara sant och inte falskt?
<spacebug-> speakman: katalogen är ju bara r
<Angelkiller> måste man alltså ha rw på både katalog och fil?
<speakman> spacebug-: jag tycker "." verkar ha rubbet
<speakman> Någon har dock problem att hålla sig till ett och bara ett språk... :)
<Philip5> Off topic men för den som går och väntar på serien gjort på boken A game of thrones kan titta på ett 14 min långt miniavsnitt som preview och upptakt för seriestarten! böckerna är grymt bra! :D  http://www.hbo.com/game-of-thrones/index.html#/game-of-thrones/about/video/exclusive-preview.html/eNrjcmbO0CzLTEnNd8xLzKksyUx2zs8rSa0oYc5Xz89JgQkGJKan+iXmpjIXsjFyMjKyMbJJJ5aW5BfkJFbalhSVpgIAV3AXOA==
<realubot> Angelkiller: Ja, Per kan editera mintest.c eftersom han är i gruppen elever som har w-rättighet till filen.
<speakman> spacebug-: tittar vi på samma screenshot?
<Angelkiller> realubot: Då är alltså svaret på frågan fel...
<speakman> Tolkar jag svaret längst ner att påståendet är falskt? Per kan _inte_ redigera filen?
<realubot> Angelkiller: Nja, jag är inte säker. :S
<Angelkiller> speakman: Ja det stämmer.
<Angelkiller> Det rätta svaret är Falskt.
<spacebug-> det kan han inte
<realubot> Angelkiller: För samtidigt så har Per som användare inte rätt till det. Så vad har företräde, gruppen eller användaren? Dom står ju mot varandra här...
<spacebug-> jag provade nu
<speakman> Kan vi få en officiell URL att titta på? Vi verkar titta på olika.
<spacebug-> jag gjorde en sån katalog och de filer med de rättigheterna och jag kan INTE editera filen
<spacebug-> för min user har INTE rättighet att göra det
<Angelkiller> speakman: Sitter på min webCT
<realubot> Det måste ju finnas en prioritering? Om Per är användare OCH ingår i gruppen OCH i alla övriga användare. Vad väger tyngst? Hans rättigheter som användare kanske?
<speakman> spacebug-: har din user inte rättighet att chmod:a den heller?
<spacebug-> jo
<spacebug-> men man kan ju göra så för att inte råka pajja en fil man själv äger
<speakman> Man kan åtminstonde konstatera att frågan är jävligt dåligt ställd.
<speakman> För man KAN redigera filen. Helt obemärkt. Om man vill!
<realubot> Jag testade orecis, Och jag kan chmod:a filen även om rättigheterna är r--rw-rw-
<speakman> chmod u+w mintest.c && echo muhahaha >> mintest.c && chmod u-w mintest.c
<speakman> så svaret är JA. Per _kan_ redigera filen. Om han vill.
<speakman> (han är alltså inte _förhindrad_ att redigera filen, som en mycket bättre formulerad fråga skulle vara)
<realubot> speakman: Du övertolkar frågan. Det är mer basic än så.
<speakman> realubot: är du säker?
<spacebug-> hehe precis
<realubot> Per har INTE rätt att editera filen.
<spacebug-> men möjlighet =)
<speakman> realubot: han har rätt att ta bort filen - hur räknas det?
<realubot> Mhm.
<speakman> realubot: om jag säger åt Per att han ger faan i filen - då har han heller inte RÄTT att editera den. ;-)
<realubot> speakman: Ja, men först får han en varning om han vill ta bort write-protected file.
<speakman> realubot: inte då, rm -f filen.txt
<realubot> Aja.
<Angelkiller> Skrämbild på frågan, http://www.imgupload.org/images/974_skärmbild_1.png
<roosa> nått tips om vad jag ska googla på för att hitta ett sätt att få över ett .doc till en db?
<dagon_> Angelkiller: 404
<speakman> Angelkiller: funka inte
<realubot> Jag märkte att man fick ta bort filen och även chmod:a filen, men inte echo "something" > fil
<roosa> filen består av författare och boktitlar, med ett litet indrag på titlarna
<speakman> roosa: klipp och klistra in dokumentet till en textfil först, så blir den lättare att hantera. Sedan är frågan om det finns någon avskiljare som skulle fungera.
<realubot> roosa: Kopiera rubbet och lägg klistra in i Gedit?
<Angelkiller> http://www.imgupload.org/images/839_per.png
<realubot> roosa: Därefter har du texten i plain text och kan göra som du vill, t.ex. cat textfil.txt | bla bla ...
<Angelkiller> Hur som helst har vi konstaterat att frågan är konstigt ställd och kanske rentav felaktig.
<realubot> Angelkiller: Vad är det du läser?
<speakman> roosa: om du kan lägga upp filen någonstans så kan du säkert få mer praktisk hjälp
<spacebug-> Angelkiller: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html
<Angelkiller> Datateknik GR (A) , Praktisk Linux, 7,5 hp - DT029G_VT11
<speakman> Angelkiller: å andra sidan lyder frågan "as a member of the group elever". Så egentligen skulle man kunna tolka det som att även om per som _användaren_ per har tillgång att redigera filen så har inte per _som medlem i gruppen elever_ rättigheterna att redigera.
<roosa> speakman: har lyckats överföra en excelfil, men det här verkade lite knepigare
<realubot> Angelkiller: Ja, det är ju en dåligt ställd fråga.
<speakman> Angelkiller: mao, sparka läraren.
<Angelkiller> haha
<realubot> Angelkiller: Den har jag varit reggad på ju. :)
<roosa> http://safirvin.se/bibblan <-- projektet jag jobbar med
<Angelkiller> kanske skulle spara irc loggen och skicka till han ;)
<Angelkiller> realubot: nyss?
<roosa> http://safirvin.se/bibblan/Romaner.doc <-- nästa fil att få ordning på
<speakman> Låter som frågorna en annan fick på Datakunskap A från gymnasiet (som man gick enbart för att höja betygssnittet då); "Vilken tangentbordskombination förrutom PrtSc-knappen kan man använda för att ta en skärmdump i Windows?"
<realubot> Angelkiller: Nej, det var några år sedan eller nåt. Jag kommer inte ihåg vilken "säsong" det var.
<Angelkiller> realubot: ok..
<speakman> eller "Under vilken meny i MS Word hittar man Formatera Celler" - som om det ens skulle vara värt att ha i huvudet...
<amelia> speakman: Datorkunskap A är obligatorisk på gymnasiet..
<realubot> Angelkiller: Nej, men fråga om det som speakman skrev: chmod 666 mintest.c && echo "lurad" >> mintest.c && chmod 466 mintest.c
<Angelkiller> realubot: ja varför inte ;)
<speakman> amelia: <3
<speakman> vem skulle klara sig utan ECDL...
<realubot> speakman: Vilken tangentbordskombination är det då? Alt+PrinScr?
<speakman> realubot: vem bryr sig, liksom?
<amelia> speakman: fast man får inte ECDL i den kursen, det finns andra kurser för det..
<speakman> amelia: jo men precis lika meningsfulla
<speakman> MS Driver License even
<amelia> speakman: DAA1201 tar iaf upp lite vettiga saker som inte är så självklara för alla.. ECDL har jag ingen större koll på dock.
<Angelkiller> ECDL är väl bara office?
<speakman> amelia: du har inte missat något
<realubot> Angelkiller: Svaret är ju: Sant. Det går att editera filen... Men det där är en sådan fråga som man inte ska tänka på för då tänker man för mycket och till slut vet man inte vad man ska svara. En luggfråga. :)
<speakman> Angelkiller: i princip, microsofts programsvit
<speakman> realubot: som jag skrev tidigare så var frågan rätt tydlig att det var i egenskap av medlem i gruppen elever som frågan var ställd.
<speakman> roosa: det där ska väl inte vara några svårigheter att bryta ut
<realubot> Jag började ta ECDL genom arbetsförmedlingen en gång. Vi satt och skrev in text från en bok i Word.
<realubot> *in i Word
<speakman> ja du ser ju...
<speakman> Jag behöver bara titta på lärarna i min egna hemkommun för att se vilken klass det var på ECDL
<speakman> (lyckligtvis har jag aldrig bevistat en kurs själv)
<speakman> har å andra sidan aldrig varit arbetslös heller (mer än ett par formella veckor) :)
<dagon_> lyckost
<OrangeCat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKJhvj2VRFA
<speakman> dagon_: med tanke på att jag inte har mer än en halvgången gymnasieutbildning i ryggen så ligger det kanske lite i det.
<realubot> speakman: Varför gick du inte ut gymnasiet pöjk?
<OrangeCat> Kanske för att det är en meningslös lekskola utan poäng?
<realubot> Man borde satsat på programmering och Linux på gymnasiet istället för allt trams man häll på med...
<Angelkiller> När vi ändå diskuterar saken fråga 14 som var med på samma bild, varför kan inte per köra filen mintest där?
<speakman> realubot: orka int
<realubot> *höll
<Angelkiller> han har ju xr i mappen och xr på filen som grupp
<amelia> realubot: tyvärr är väl programmeringsundervisningen på gymnasiet under all kritik idag så vettefan om det skulle vara så lyckat att satsa på det.
<spacebug-> Angelkiller: men inte usern va?
<speakman> Angelkiller: återigen; "som medlem i gruppen elever"
<speakman> amelia: +1
<OrangeCat> amelia: Hur vet du det om du inte är programmerare? ;)
<OrangeCat> Förresten verkar det som om realubot menade att han skulle lärt sig själv.
<realubot> amelia: Jag menar satsa på självstudier. När jag gick på gymnasiet så läste vi en kurs i TurboPascal. Det var den enda datorkursen som fanns på min tid. Jo, Datakunskap A fanns nog också.
<speakman> realubot: amelia: Få gymnasier har råd med den kompetens som krävs för att ge _rätt_ grund i programmering.
<amelia> OrangeCat: jag har gått gymnasiet och läst programmering.
<speakman> Flummande kodskrivare finns det dock gott om.
<dagon_> speakman: byta liv? har du en het flickvän så är jag åp
<dagon_> på
<OrangeCat> amelia: Tänker på det du sade för några dagar sedan.
<speakman> dagon_: fru och två barn - har du en så kör vi?
<Angelkiller> speakman: har han inte?
<amelia> OrangeCat: förstog det, något som du dock inte verkar ha gjort..
<dagon_> speakman: fan också, där sket det sig =/
<speakman> Angelkiller: nej gruppen har inte r+x
<realubot> speakman: Dom kan läsa hemma och gå på universitetskurser i programmering.
<Angelkiller> visst är det väl user/group/other
<realubot> Om man kan läsa programmering på universitet när man är 20 bast så går det när man är 18 också med lite god vilja.
<spacebug-> Angelkiller: fråga 14 undrar om KARI får köra filen
<OrangeCat> Jävla skolan sög ur en all energi och tid. Läxor och prov hela jävla tiden.
<OrangeCat> För helt meningslöst skit.
<realubot> Det går inte att ta poäng och så men föreläsningarna är ju öppna.
<speakman> realubot: jag tror distanskurser is the shit helt och hållet.
<amelia> realubot: då kan jag berätta att min bror fick läsa pascal i gymnasiet år 2005..
<Angelkiller> speakman: OPS
<Angelkiller> speakman: HÃ¥ller inte med
<realubot> Angelkiller: Hehe, jag läste ju på mitten av 90-talet.
<realubot> Angelkiller:
<realubot> amelia: Jag läste ju i slutet av 90-talet.
<realubot> Angelkiller: Felpost.
<Angelkiller> Att man ska få lov att läsa frågorna också... *suck*
<speakman> Jag gick en hel C++-kurs en gång i den kommunala skolan. Kunde fan mindre efter kursen än innan. Om inte läraren lyckas förklara grunden så blir det bara förvirrande.
<Angelkiller> Nej nu blir det tv, har fått nog
<amelia> realubot: mmm, förmodligen samma lärare som varit där sedan 80-talet.. det är inget positivt. själv hade jag en snubbe i javaprogrammering som bestämt hävdade att arrayer var överkurs.
<dagon_> jag minns när vi skulle ha en liten grundkurs i linux på gymnasiet
<speakman> Problemet med lärare och modern teknik (men även annat) stavas: L-A-S
<realubot> amelia: Läste du java på gymnasiet ändå?
<amelia> realubot: ja, gratis poäng ju. :)
<speakman> amelia: eftersom det är fult att fråga flickors ålder så undrar jag när du är född istället?
<dagon_> läraren gav oss skivor med red hat 4 (tror jag det var), så laddade vi ner fedora core 6 istället. vilket spel han fick :D
<realubot> amelia: Jo, men ändå. Seriöst med Java på gymnasiet.
<amelia> speakman: 85
 * speakman läste för fan Visual Basic 6 på gymnasiet. Snacka gratispoäng! ;D
<amelia> realubot: med tanke på att de hävdade att arrayer var överkurs så var det inte så seriöst. :P
<Angelkiller> Har en bekant som ville läsa c/c++ men läraren sa att det skulle snart dö ut så han fick läsa viaual basic istället
<dagon_> :D
 * speakman är gammal 81:a - fin årsmodell dock
<spacebug-> <- 80 ;)
<dagon_> är från den bästa årgången
<speakman> Angelkiller: LAS's fel
<realubot> Det finns ju rena IT-program och shit nu. När jag gick gymnasiet så gick jag ju den mest tekniska inriktningen som fanns och ändå läste vi bara två datorkurser. Datakunskap A och Turbo Pascal.
<Angelkiller> haha
<Angelkiller> nej måste dra sambon ropar..
<OrangeCat> "Lär dig själv C++ på 21 dagar"... varje kapitel tog en vecka till en månad för mig, och jag tvingades läsa igenom den 3-4 gånger under ett antal år för att fatta grunderna. ^_^
<spacebug-> ha det!
<realubot> Angelkiller: Hälsa sambon från oss.
<Angelkiller> Ha det gött och tackar för hjälpen...(förklaringarna)
<Angelkiller> Ska jag göra...
<OrangeCat> Varje kapital skulle ta "en dag"...
<amelia> jag ska nog krypa ner i sängen, det är en dag imorgon också..
<OrangeCat> *kapitel
<amelia> gonatt
<OrangeCat> amelia: Hur kan du vara så jävla säker på det?
<OrangeCat> Jorden kan gå under om några timmar.
<spacebug-> OrangeCat: de i ryssland vet för där är det ju redan i morgon!
<cahoot> då kvittar det ju om hon har fel
<OrangeCat> Nä... då är det bättre att stanna uppe.
<realubot> Om man skiter i 1/3 av kurserna på gymnasiet så har man tid att plugga Linux, datakommunikation och programmering på egen hand. Det ger bättre förutsättningar än om man läser gymnasiet som alla andra.
<speakman> realubot: ungefär så..
<realubot> Det är bara viktigt att satsa på gymnasiet om man ska in på program med hög antagningspoäng, typ läkare, psykologm, vetrinär osv.
<OrangeCat> realubot: Man blir ändå ett socialfall som sitter i en mörk etta med igenbommade fönster och misslyckas med projekt eller spelar WoW.
 * spacebug- läste Teknik & Data på gymnasiet. Lokal naturvetenskaplig linje. Idag jobbar jag på industri ;)
<realubot> OrangeCat: Jag spelar inte WoW.
<OrangeCat> Nej... därför jag sade "eller".
<OrangeCat> Beror på om man "försöker och misslyckas" eller "skiter i allt och naturligtvis misslyckas".
<realubot> OrangeCat: Vad jobbar du med då?
<speakman> make -j13 <3
<OrangeCat> Funderar just nu på hur i helvete Happypancake.com kan ha så många aktiva användare när jag aldrig hört talas om den förrän igår.
<OrangeCat> Svensk dejtingsajt.
<OrangeCat> Spray Date är heldött och är typ sveriges största.
<spacebug-> match.com? qruiser? ..äh jag har lagt ned sånt där.. irl får det bli
<dagon_> vad är happypancake?
<realubot> OrangeCat: Har du någon sajt då?
<OrangeCat> Match.com är ju ämärikan.
<OrangeCat> Qruiser... låter som gaysajt.
<spacebug-> det är det
<OrangeCat> IRL får man bara handväskor i ansiktet och drinkar på byxorna.
<spacebug-> match finns i sverige oxå
<spacebug-> haha
<OrangeCat> realubot: Nej... det var ett bra tag sedan man sist försökte sig på något. Mördande konkurrens gör det omöjligt.
<OrangeCat> spacebug-: Jo, jag vet... men inte gratis.
<spacebug-> nä det är ju det
<OrangeCat> 299 kr/månad anser jag inte är gratis.
<spacebug-> dating på nätet gör mgi till någon jag inte vill va så jag la ner det
<cahoot> du får börja gå till kyrkan
<OrangeCat> spacebug-: Visst... men gör man inget så har man 0% chans...
<OrangeCat> Istället för 0.000000000000001% chans.
<OrangeCat> cahoot: ?
<realubot> Dajtingsajterna är ju riktgia kassakossor.
<cahoot> det är gratis
<spacebug-> OrangeCat: där av IRL.. jag har börjat ta kontakt med lokala RFSL.. lära känna lite folk så
<OrangeCat> RFSL? LÃ¥ter bekant.
<OrangeCat> Aha...
<OrangeCat> Gaysak, typ.
<spacebug-> ja precis, men det passar ju mig. Vad jag menar är att det finns andra sätt än nätet att träffa folk. Olika för olika
<spacebug-> vissa går ju danskurser eller matlagningskurser.. ja nått man gillar att göra är ju en bra idé kan jag tänak =)
<OrangeCat> Ja, men hur då egentligen?
<realubot> Nätet är kasst för att träffa folk.
<OrangeCat> Är man kille måste man ha pengar eller grymma sociala skills.
<OrangeCat> Är man socialt efterbliven och pank har man inte mycket att komma med.
<spacebug-> pengar?
<realubot> OrangeCat: Vad har du för jobb då?
<spacebug-> skulle adlrig falla mig in att träffa någon som ser upp till någon med pengar
<realubot> Det är alltid sociala skills som är rätt taktik.
<realubot> speakman: Problemet kanske är att du inte märker om dom ser upp till dig för att du har pengar?
<speakman> realubot: förmodligen
<Haffe> Vad diskuterar ni nå?
<speakman> Haffe: ingen aning
<realubot> speakman: Det märker du först när pengarna försvinner.
<Haffe> Ok.
<spacebug-> dating och filrättigheter i linux =)
<speakman> Haffe: nånting om mig tydligen, som jag inte är inblandad i
<OrangeCat> Varför skulle en snygg tjej vilja ha en loser? Man måste ha pengar.
<realubot> OrangeCat: Har du pengar då?
<spacebug-> fattig = looser? njeaa
<OrangeCat> Nej... fattig + loser.
<OrangeCat> realubot: Nej? Då skulle jag inte sitta här.
<realubot> OrangeCat: Haha.
<dagon_> skulle du inte sitta på irc om du hade pengar?
<OrangeCat> Då skulle jag ligga med min snygga troféflickvän på en sandstrand nå'nstans.
<dagon_> med mobilt bredband och uppkopplad på irc så klart
<OrangeCat> Nja... kanske för att skryta.
<OrangeCat> Men ingen skulle ändå tro på det.
<realubot> Jag hade nog suttit på IRC ändå men från en lyxlya med utsikt över medelhavet istället. :D
<Haffe> Hmmm.
<realubot> Pengar är bara viktigt upp till typ 30 papp/månad därefter är det andra saker som är viktigast i människors liv.
<OrangeCat> Jag skulle printa ut allting med en skrivare med guld istället för bläck, bara för att det är dyrt.
<OrangeCat> realubot: Vilken tur att jag tjänar 29.999:- i månaden då. (Sarkasm.)
<realubot> Jag hade nog anlitat en privatlärare i Linux så att jag hade sluppit läsa så mycket. :D
<Doom2> nån som vill tjacka rack server ?
<OrangeCat> Doom2: Coolt namn.
<Doom2> xD
<OrangeCat> Bästa spelet.
<Doom2> back in the days
<OrangeCat> Dubbelpipig hagelsprakare.
<Doom2> yea
<OrangeCat> BOOOM!-ladd-om! BOOOM!-ladd-om!
<Doom2> haha
<realubot> OrangeCat: Jag vet inte om forkningen gäller Sverige. Det måste vara en stor skillnad på Sverige och t.ex. USA där man får betala mer för välfärden själv. I Sverige är pengar inte lika viktigt som i USA.
<OrangeCat> realubot: Säg det till dem som förtvivlat försöker hitta en liten lägenhet i det här skitlandet.
<dagon_> wat
<realubot> http://www.aftonbladet.se/kropphalsa/dittinre/article7533922.ab
<OrangeCat> Speciellt i Stockholm.
<dagon_> pengar är väl viktigare än någonsin i sverige
<Doom2> har en lägenhet som jag hyr ut just nu
<Doom2> xD
<realubot> dagon_: Jo, men fortfarande inte lika viktigt som i USa.
<Doom2> i stockholm
<OrangeCat> Äckliga turunge. :(
<Doom2> jag e 28 bast
<Doom2> unge va ett tag sen
<Doom2> xD
<realubot> Vi får utbildning, sjukvård, mediciner, advokat... utan att betala mer än en symbolisk summa. Så är det inte in the states vad jag vet.
<dagon_> du är fortfarande unge
<Doom2> haha
<dagon_> "får"
<Doom2> ?
<OrangeCat> realubot: Dock skitsnack. Fick t.o.m. betala en jävla sjukresa hem från ett sjukhus dit jag blev släpad mot min vilja.
<realubot> OrangeCat: Ok, det kanske inte gäller sjukresor...
<OrangeCat> Gäller ingenting vettigt.
<realubot> OrangeCat: Gäller läkarbesök och mediciner. Framförallt mediciner hade varit snuskigt dyrt utan subventioneringar.
<kodein> något som antagligen kostat en faktor 10 mer annars...
 * kodein fick två benfrakturer fixade för 300 spänn. klart överkomligt
<dagon_> jag drog ut 2 visdomständer för 3500kr
<realubot> kodein: Ja, det är billigt. Jag förstår att du tog två.
<dagon_> det är inte överkomligt
<Haffe> amelia: http://opencores.org/project,w11
<kodein> skulle gissa att det kostat 70-80kkr om man behövt betala verklig kostnad
<realubot> dagon_: Högkostnadsskyddet gäller ju inte för tandvård. Det är kasst.
<realubot> Vi är ett för fattigt land för det.
<dagon_> särskilt när man är arbetslös
 * spacebug- känner sakta hur politiken smyger sig på i kanalen..
<spacebug-> dags att göra kaffe till jobbet iaf
<dagon_> låtom oss diskutera lite linux
<dagon_> vem leker med den nya kerneln?
<kodein> rätt lösning är förstås att du hamnar i finkan och får fri tandvård.
<kodein> inte jag, men jag funderar på om jag skulle se på vad con kolivas sysslar med igen...
<realubot> con kolivas?
<spacebug-> dagon_: jag använder den så tillvida att den ingår i 11.04 beta1 (väl?)
<dagon_> pinsamt att jag har nyare kernel i min telefon än på datorn
<spacebug-> skulle dock vilja få till vboxvideo-modulen till det
<kodein> realubot: australiensisk narkosläkare, har rätt fina patchar mot bland annat scheduleraren
<Doom2> nån som mekat med Onlive ?
<Doom2> och fått de och lira
<realubot> kodein: Narkosläkare? Varför sysslar en sådan med Linux och hur har han tid med det?
<Doom2> nån som vet vad Onlive är ?
<kodein> även läkare får väl ha hobbies?
<Haffe> Nej.
<Haffe> Det har jag sagt till min mor många gånger.
<Haffe> Hon är förbjuden att ha hobbies.
<realubot> kodein: Jag undrar mer hur han hinner...
<kodein> en del människor är bättre att planera sin tid än vi vanliga dagdrivare
<realubot> Det är som han PC Jersild som skrev romaner på sjukhusets parkeringsplats 1h innan han stämplade in som läkare på sjukhuset. :S
<realubot> Överambitiöst säger jag!
<OrangeCat> Doom2: Mekat med OnLive? Hela poängen är ju att det inte BEHÖVS något mekande.
<OrangeCat> Det bara funkar.
<OrangeCat> Allt körs ju på en server i "molnet".
<Haffe> let over lambda.
<Doom2> men har du fått de och lira på Linux
<OrangeCat> .......
<OrangeCat> Om de har en Linux-klient?
<Doom2> nej
<OrangeCat> I så fall lär det ju bli svårt.
<dagon_> molnet är kommunism
<OrangeCat> Men det låter faktiskt konstigt.
<Doom2> why
<OrangeCat> Vore ju ett PERFEKT säljargument...
<dagon_> nästa steg för att storebror ska ha koll på oss
<OrangeCat> "You can't play games on Linux, but with OnLive, there are no problems!"
<kodein> land of lifffp
<Doom2> wine löser ju de mesta i spelväg
<OrangeCat> Om man är galen kanske...
<Doom2> lirar codmw2 starcraft 2 wow
<OrangeCat> Som om Wine skulle klara någon form av DirectX...
<Doom2> de funkar as nice för mig
<Doom2> ifall man vet vad man gör så brukar de gå bra
<Doom2> men har man ati gpu brukar de inte gå så vidare
<Doom2> då krävs de oftast meck
<realubot> Verufy your account i Gmail. Vad är det för shit?
<Doom2> de intressanta med Onlive e ju att allt körs i "molnet"
<Doom2> därav borde de va helt platforms oberoende
<Doom2> och även ha en Linux Client
<realubot> Det ska bli intressant att se om operativsystemen kommer finnas kvar när mer och mer ligger i molnet.
<realubot> Linux is dying...
<Doom2> de tror jag inte
<Doom2> antalet linuxanvändare har ju tilltagit dom senaste åren
<Doom2> http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_os.asp
<Doom2> fler Linux användare nu än mac användare 2008
<Doom2> snitt
<speakman> http://w3fools.com/
<spacebug-> fler sär skrivare också ;)
<Doom2> w3fools wtf
<Doom2> haha
<speakman> bojkotta w3"schools" och spread the word
<Doom2> vad anser du är bättre då ?
<kodein> finns ju en lista över bra andra resurser på länken han postade.
<realubot> Doom2: Jo, men jag menar molnet. Molnet kills the operating systems.
<realubot> Mä, kom igen. Snacka Linux nu tjejer!
<kodein> Doom2: och varför i h-e behöver du privmsg:a mig för att säga det?
<Doom2> varför  så aggro ?
<Doom2> xD
 * realubot letar efter sitt dyndns-username/password.
<kodein> jag menar, det är knappast något jag är särskilt intresserad av att veta, egentligen, och inte heller är det särskilt god stil att privmsg:a folk man knappast känner utan att fråga först.
<Markslap> Vad skrev han i priv?
<Doom2> fans inte nån sida för att kolla most used OS på den länken
<Doom2> de
<Doom2> worked up over nothing
<Doom2> i dunno
<kodein> nåt sånt
<kodein> frågan är ju fortfarande varför jag ska behöva få priv om det.
<Doom2> ville bara kolla om vi snackade om samma länk
<kodein> och detta kan inte göras i den här kanalen, alltså?
<kodein> protip: jo, det kan det!
<speakman> alexa.com har väl pålitlig statistik, apropå det
<kodein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_web_browsers#Wikimedia_.28April_2009_to_present.29 varenda sate hamnar ju på en wikimediasajt efter några minuters slösurfande, så deras siffror känns väl hyfsat trovärdiga de med
<Doom2> hmm.. .bara browsers
<Doom2> de va väll OS vi pratade om
<kodein> var det?
<kodein> bryr sig folk om att läsa vad andra skriver här?
<bobo123> i vilken katalog sparar firefox sina inställningar? inte i ~/.config/firefox/ i alla fall...
<Doom2> ~/.mozilla/
<kodein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operating_system_usage#Desktop_and_laptop_computers ojsan hoppsan, fanns visst siffror på det med
<Doom2> nice
<bobo123> javistja de envisas ju med att kallas sig mozilla ja... så var det. nån som vet i vilken fil de sparar sökmotoror-adresserna? om man vill ändra google-sökningen en gnutta
<bobo123> "searchplugins/" innehåller ju bara de egen-tillagda, inte de som följde med webläsaren.
<bobo123> kodein: japp. vi bryr oss. hårt mycket och länge. :-)
<Doom2> har inte nån bra koll på just sökpluginsen
<Doom2> tyvär
<bobo123> okaj
<Doom2> men om du vill ha igång windows spel i wine confa en Cisco router elr sätta up Kerberos then ask away
<Doom2> xD
<bobo123> apropå operativsysten så sörjde jag en smula när linux gick om win98 på w3schools hösten 2005. (inte för att jag inte gillar linux, men jag gillar ju win98 också....)
<Doom2> win98 e nice
<Doom2> fins en kernel patch ute som heter KernelEX
<OrangeCat> Alla borde köra Windows 98 med VMWare Workstation som kör Windows 7 innuti.
<Doom2> som adderar massor med windows xp apis till windows 98 kerneln
<OrangeCat> Jag minns när jag körde Linux... det första jag gjorde när jag startade datorn var att boota upp VMWare i vilken jag körde Windows 98 i fullskärm... ofta glömde jag bort att jag var i en virtuell maskin. När Windows 98 hängde sig startade jag om den virtuella maskinen.
<OrangeCat> Hehe.
<Doom2> sist jag provade KernelEX  funkade Wow Frozen throne i win98
<bobo123> Doom2: jag får prova den nån dag. fast jag har för mig att win98 inte gillar att jag har för mycket minne på mitt grafikkort eller nått sånt.. måste lösa det först.
<Doom2> googla KernelEX
<Doom2> de e nice
<Doom2> firefox 4 på win98
<Doom2> :P
 * realubot hittar inte sitt dydns-username...
<dagon_> dyn
<speedxcore> ubuntu one säkert nog för backup av känsliga saker?
<realubot> *dyndns
<speedxcore> bör man kryptera först?
<realubot> speedxcore: Man ska väl alltid kryptera känsliga saker om man laddar upp så?
<realubot> speedxcore: Litar du på Ubuntu?
<speedxcore> realubot: hehe, blir nog till att kryptera
<speedxcore> funkar bara ubuntu one på ubuntu?
<speedxcore> vill testa med linux mint? eller debian...
<speakman> git - you got to love it
<speedxcore> speakman: hehe jo. när man bara förstår att det är så sjukt simpelt och kraftfullt samtidigt =)
<speakman> Man måste nog förstå konceptet git bygger på. Då faller allt på plats liksom.
<speedxcore> speakman: jo.
<speedxcore> speakman: jag försökte först hitta exempel och tutorials
<speedxcore> speakman: fanns ju 10.000tals olika setups. =)   sen läste jag en bok =)
<speakman> Liftarens Guide till Galaxen?
<speakman> Nån som vet hur man gör "make oldconfig" i kernelträdet, men använder en annan _defconfig som "mall"?
<stirner> sudo aireplay
<dodel> hallå. Jag får error: mount: undefined symbol: blkid_known_fstype
<dodel> när jag ska mounta mitt USB. Testar DSL just för tillfället. Men när jag stoppar in mitt USB, så känner datorn inte av det, inte ens i fdisk -l
<bobo123> dodel: fast det funkar i ubuntu?
<bobo123> funkar nått annat usb-minne i DSL för dig?
<dodel> bobo123: Ja i ubuntu fungerar det
<dodel> tror jag tar det imorgon. sovdaxxxzz
<dagon_> slöfockar
<OrangeCat> Ööööööööööööh...
<OrangeCat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CDcuK2ep5U
<OrangeCat> Jävla ångestskit.
<OrangeCat> De kunde verkligen göra deprimerande barnprogram...
<dagon_> usch ja
<dagon_> som skrotnisse
<dagon_> riktigt deprimerande
<OrangeCat> Nej...
<dagon_> jo
<OrangeCat> Den är mardrömslik.
<dagon_> haha
<OrangeCat> Deprimerande räcker inte till.
<dagon_> eller kalles klätterträd
<dagon_> alfons åberg
<OrangeCat> Den var ju småmysig.
<OrangeCat> I alla fall introt.
<OrangeCat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baB8oBAoqcg
<dagon_> ika i rutan var väldigt speciellt
<OrangeCat> Hon var snygg.
<OrangeCat> Kär i henne.
<dagon_> "nu går jag på graaset"
<dagon_> hon var het på ett läskigt sätt
<OrangeCat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdYQ6JjreOY
<OrangeCat> Sveriges Lady Gaga, redan på 1980-talet.
<OrangeCat> Eller tidigt 1990-tal kanske det var.
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qeHebGZRBo
<Philip5> dagon_ när ska du äga maxjezy i blender då? jag bara väntar
<dagon_> så fort jag kan hantera yafa
<dagon_> och lux
<Philip5> det är väl en baggis för dig
<dagon_> håller på iaf :P
<dagon_> hur går det själv?
<Philip5> har du kollat om de har pylux för python 3.2 på lux-sajten?
<dagon_> nä, har haft lite att göra irl idag
<Philip5> jag gör ju så mycket annat än sitter i blender
<spacebutcher> Ingen som lyckats få igång en displaylink docka med Ubuntu?:)
<Philip5> idag tjötade jag med utvecklarna av yafaray om en bugg
<dagon_> jaså?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> jag gjorde en buggrapport och så jiddade vi lite om den
<dagon_> fick du bra respons?
<OrangeCat> Jiddra...
<OrangeCat> Kul när svennar använder det uttråket.
<Philip5> ja då
<OrangeCat> *uttrycket
<dagon_> "svennar"
<OrangeCat> Ja...
<dagon_> svenskar heter det
<OrangeCat> Antar att Philip5 är det.
<Philip5> fast buggen är inte löst men de hittade problemet men inte lösningen
<Philip5> hmm, vad är det med jiddra?
<OrangeCat> Ett uttryck som från början användes av betong-boys.
<OrangeCat> Blattar, leeeeen. Fett keff att alla typ svennar värsta använder deee, ju, abow.
<Philip5> jag kanske är värsta blatten
<OrangeCat> Han på Kniven mot strupen använder det också.
<Philip5> är mina å ä ö som de ska förresten?
<dagon_> ja
<Philip5> kör just nu mirc så man vet ju inte
<dagon_> :p
<Philip5> installerar dragon age 2
<dagon_> aha
<OrangeCat> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA!
<OrangeCat> Jag kom nyss på en sak...
<OrangeCat> SENILA SAMTAL! :D :D :D :D
<OrangeCat> Har inte hört det här på många år...
<OrangeCat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5nZH1TwF-M
<OrangeCat> Vet någon vad grejen var med den?
<OrangeCat> Antar att det inte är en riktig gammal kärring.
<maxjezy> Philip5, highlight på mig kostar 2 kr nu
<maxjezy> jag har satt upp en nota på dig :)
<dagon_> 8]
<Philip5> tsss
<Philip5> du är ju ändå aldrig här nu för tiden och kan kolla om du fått några
<dagon_> maxjezy: det är längesen man såg något från dig :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, hm, längre sen ja såg nått från dig :)
<maxjezy> misstänker jag
<maxjezy> jag gjorde ju den där fula ukulelen :)
<dagon_> tror jag inte :P
<dagon_> ukulele? :O
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> nu ser jag
<dagon_> ådrorna på träet är på fel håll
<dagon_> :o
<OrangeCat> Baaaaaaaaaaaajs...
<OrangeCat> KÃ¥rrrrv.
<OrangeCat> Hehehe.
<maxjezy> dagon_, japp
<maxjezy> jag är så jävla keff på texturer
<maxjezy> orkar inte
<dagon_> jag gillar inte heller texturering
<dagon_> jag föredrar att modellera
<maxjezy> jag med
<Philip5> jag föredrar att bygga :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, du är lite utav en snickare
<maxjezy> tycker ni namnet Laura Lina Paulina låter dåligt?
<maxjezy> med Laura som tilltalsnamn då
<dagon_> lite mycket med 2 lina
<maxjezy> men är det för mycket?
<dagon_> laura paulina räcker
<dagon_> eller laura lina
<maxjezy> Lina är viktigt för min tjej att ha med
<dagon_> kör på laura lina då
<maxjezy> för mig är det verkligen skitsamma
<maxjezy> tips på tredje namn då?
<dagon_> måste ni ha 3?
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> det är tradition
<dagon_> jessica?
<dagon_> paula?
<maxjezy> hm, va inne på paula lite
<maxjezy> men de låter lite konstigt om man speedsäger det 20 gånger i sträck
<dagon_> kör du på laura lina paula så har du kompenserat bort paulina :P
<dagon_> delat upp på 2 namn istället
<maxjezy> då bårde det bli paulalina
<maxjezy> låter det fint?
<dagon_> -,-
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-05
<maxjezy> vad innebär det där?
<maxjezy> -,-
<dagon_> typ samma som :|
 * maxjezy skär sig
<dagon_> en skiva bröd!
<maxjezy> right, kanske senare dock :)
<maxjezy> just nu skär jag mig på riktigt
<dagon_> maxemo
<maxjezy> lite banan
<dagon_> 8]
<maxjezy> emostylish
<Philip5> maxjezy, gillar du fantasy?
<maxjezy> Philip5, jepp
<maxjezy> sci-fanta-psy
<Philip5> maxjezy, har du koll på nya serien a game of thrones som börjar snart i usa på hbo?
<maxjezy> helst inte kryddat med för mycket drama och romantik
<Philip5> bygger på en serie riktigt bra fantasyböcker
<maxjezy> Philip5, har den börjat?
<maxjezy> lr finns bara trailer?
<maxjezy> eller?
<Philip5> det har släppts ett 14 min miniavsnitt på webben inför seriestarten den 17 april då första av 10 avsnitt sänds
<Philip5> jag har längtat i nästan ett halvår sedan jag hörde att de skulle sändas
<maxjezy> lovar du att det stannar vid 10 avsnitt?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> 10 avsnitt per bok och säsong
<maxjezy> så jävla jobbigt med långa serier
<Philip5> sedan beror det på hur stort intresset håller sig
<Philip5> idag finns det 5 böcker
<maxjezy> kikade DARK CRYSTAL inatt
<maxjezy> har du sett?
<maxjezy> så jäääävla flummig rulle
<maxjezy> nej ja måste köpa snus
<maxjezy> brb
<maxjezy> eller, klarar jag mig?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> komigen!
<maxjezy> hejja!
<Philip5> här har du en kort trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWIyCUHrESk
<dagon_> köp snus!
<Philip5> maxjezy, här har du första mini-avsnittet som är 14 min och är prolog inför serien och även prologen i första boken: http://www.hbo.com/game-of-thrones/index.html#/game-of-thrones/about/video/exclusive-preview.html/eNrjcmbOUM-PSXHMS8ypLMlMDkhMT-VLzE1lzmcu1CzLTEnNh8k45+eVpFaUsDFyMjKySSeWluQX5CRW2pYUlaayMQIAUmYXOA==
<Philip5> i boken slutar prologen visserligen innan killen dyker upp igen för det är en bit in i första kapitlet men de har väl slagit ihop det lite praktiskt i ett miniavsnitt då det hör ihop
<Philip5> tror det kan bli en rätt mäktig fantasyserie
<dagon_> hoppas den blir bra
<Philip5> jag också
<Philip5> de varkar ha en bra uppsättning skådisar så det lovar gott
<Philip5> men som sagt så blir den som tycker fantasy = massa magi blir besviken för det är väldigt lite magi och mer som de stora slagen i sagan om ringen
<dagon_> jag föredrar svärd
<Philip5> då är nog serien mer för dig då än de som gillar massa magi
<Philip5> magi är väldigt ovanligt i den där fantasyvärlden och det är ibland meningen att man inte ska veta om det är magi på riktigt eller bara myter om magi och folk som låtsas med massa ritualer... även om det även finns
<Philip5> samma sak med drakar och annat
<Philip5> brb, reboot
<maxjezy> wb Philip5
<maxjezy> snus porr brännvin
<Philip5> maxjezy, kollade du på miniavsnittet?
<maxjezy> inte ännu
<maxjezy> var på statoil och köpte lite snus
<Philip5> gört!
<Philip5> bah!
<maxjezy> tre ankare snuset
<maxjezy> nam nam
<maxjezy> märkte att mina ben är jävligt onda
<maxjezy> värker som faen när ja traskar
<Philip5> kan vara vikten den ska hålla uppe ;)
<maxjezy> might just be
<maxjezy> bra eller anus med TS ?
<maxjezy> kvallen på film
<Philip5> jag ska ju springa maraton om inte så länge så mina ben måste hålla formen
<maxjezy> 7 mil?
<Philip5> 4,2
<puttek> Oj
<puttek> Var det folk vakna här
<Philip5> jorru
<puttek> Vad sover ni inte för?
<maxjezy> jadu..
<Philip5> våga vägra sömn
<maxjezy> bra fråga
<maxjezy> jaja.
<maxjezy> kanske ska se lite film
<maxjezy> eller?
<puttek> Jo
<puttek> Jag har internet iaf
<puttek> så vi kan fixa film
<dagon_> sluta sova
<spacebug-> joråsåatte..
<Barre> morrnmorrn
<Kimmen> morron
<cHarNe2> morrn :)
<Kimmen> går som obra för mig att hitta nåt att streama alla filmer över internet =/
<Kimmen> hittade mhive som gör det jag vill men det är begränsat, tversity verkar fixa det men de har lovat en linuxklient i >3 år utan att ha släppt nån =(
<cHarNe2> alla filmer?
<cHarNe2> tänker du på typ sf, headweb, osv eller nåt annat?
<Kimmen> nej bara lokala filer, avi, mkv, mov, dvd iso, img
<Kimmen> osv
<HeMan> Kimmen: en idé, prova med en web-server som delar ut de biblioteket och prova klicka på filen
<HeMan> Kimmen: vissa spelara kan streama direkt från en web-server
<Kimmen> problemet blir då filmerna ligger i rar-arkiv
<Kimmen> bästa vore om själva uppspelningen sker lokalt på servern så slipper man packa upp filmerna. Undertexter går att fixa relativt enkelt då med.
<HeMan> vlc kan spela rar direkt tror jag
<Kimmen> ja det kan det, minns inte hur bara men det går att ordna. Är själva gränssnittet mellan vlc och klient på internet som behövs egentligen. VLC som http server är väldigt osmidigt
<HeMan> apache som http-server då?
<Kimmen> kan inte komma på nåt bra sätt att hantera ett online bibliotek =/
<HeMan> huh?
<Barre> directory listing
<HeMan> jag måste prova, men det borde funka med directory listin
<HeMan> +g
<Kimmen> filmerna är lite blandat, avi, mkv, iso, img, rar-arkiv. Vill egentligen kunna surfa in på en portal, bläddra till det jag vill se, klicka och då få upp det i vlc t.ex på min klient
<Kimmen> mhive funkar bra för det men bara för avi och går inte att redigera i biblioteket
<HeMan> jag håller på att testa med apache och vlc
<HeMan> det mesta jag testat med funkar, iso, avi, mpeg
<HeMan> mkv
<HeMan> dessutom streamade jag över ipv6!
<HeMan> nu ska jag prova https
<Kimmen> nice, har du nån bra idé hur man fixar "spellistor"? =)
<HeMan> undra om det funkar med ssl klientauteticering?
<delhage> HeMan: hur gick det med nfs4?
<HeMan> delhage: när jag delade ut "för hand" med exportfs funkade det
<HeMan> delhage: mycket märkligt!
<delhage> hm
<cHarNe2> Kimmen: spellistor som vanligt, bara till externa adresser, det borde funka
<Kimmen> hur funkar det med ssl och klient cert? vill inte gärna att alla ska ha tillgång =P
<Barre> delhage: hemma, eller?
<delhage> Barre: Tammerfors
<speakman> morrn
<Barre> delhage: ok, när är det sjösättning (tänkte våldgästa dig på båten någon dag här i vår nämligen :))
<delhage> Barre: 7:e maj
<Barre> spännande
<delhage> du är mycket välkommen
<Barre> kul
<larsemil> jag vill också
<Barre> larsemil: kvar i götet?
<larsemil> kom igår, så ja. :)
<Barre> trevligt... vårväder?
<delhage> larsemil: när är du i sthlm då?
<larsemil> Barre: igår, idag spöregnar det. typiskt gbg-väder
<larsemil> delhage: slutet på maj!
<bamsefar> larsemil: Det regnar aldrig i GBG.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Ska du hömta dina burkar då? :)
<larsemil> s/aldrig/alltid/g
<larsemil> bamsefar: jag gillar att äga burkar och inte ha sett dem. särskilt efter de är betalda för längelängesedan
<bamsefar> Hehe
<bamsefar> De är så fina så! :)
<larsemil> inte lätt när man har så fett med cash som dalnix drar in, att hålla koll på alla tillgångar överallt blir lätt svårt.
<bamsefar> Haha, mm
<larsemil> du får se sen när jag köper headweb och glömmer bort att jag äger det.
<larsemil> jag kan ha gjort det redan nu
<larsemil> men glömt av det.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Du får ställa upp i nästa upphandling av hosting vi gör. :)
<larsemil> bamsefar: kan inte erbjuda den upptid ni kräver ännu.
<larsemil> bamsefar: så det är inte aktuellt för mig
<Barre> larsemil: du är för ödmjuk. Ta kontraktet och lös problemet ;)
<amelia> Barre talar som en riktig konsult.
<andol> Barre: Trodde annars att den gängse metoden var att ta kontrakten, och smyga in en massa undantag i det finstilta? :)
<Barre> andol: det ena utesluter inte det andra, att smyga in en massa undantag är alltid en del i lösningen ;)
<amelia> hehe
 * amelia fnissar åt igenkänningskomiken. :)
<kodein> bamp - bli av med problemet
<amelia> nap
<Kimmen> nån annans problem?
<kodein> ja, det är ju följden av att man lyckats bli av med det
<Barre> kodein: haha... helt rätt... det finns egentligen inte någon lösning på problem.. en person som är en duktig problemlösare är egentligen bara duktig på att ducka, skylla ifrån sig och delegera :)
<larsemil> Barre: jag är ju känd för att vara ödmjuk i alla andra sammanhang.. NOT
<Barre> så larsemil då är det klart, bamsefar looooovar och svär att du får nästa hosting-kontrakt :))
<bamsefar> Haha
<andol> larsemil: Tja, vilken sorts kunder, med vilka krav på upptid, känner du dig trygg med att ta då?
<Softdroid> Det tar mycket lång tid när jag skriver ut på skrivaren, har nån haft ett liknande problem=
<olja> hej philip
<olja> har inte använd kde på ett tag nu ,men sitter nu i kubuntun
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> aldrig försent ;)
<kodein> att ge opp
<olja> philip: några fler tips på justeringar mm
<olja> t.ex. torrentprogram? funkar utorent lika bra i linux?
<Markslap> Transmission
<Markslap> Kan jag rekommendera.
<Markslap> Påminner om µTorrent.
<olja> funkar i utorrent i linux?
<Markslap> Kan fungera i Wine.
<Markslap> Men inte säker.
<Markslap> Men testa Transmission, den fungerar bra annars. :P
<olja> aha, ok mark
<Markslap> Och finns native till Ubuntu och dessutom i reposarna.
<Markslap> olja: Ett tips, testa att skriva mark och sen tryck på Tab-knappen.
<olja> till programcentralen då....
<Markslap> DÃ¥ kommer mitt nick att autocomplete:as. :)
<olja> Markslap:
<olja> aaaaaha...
<Markslap> Samma med Philip5 t.ex.
<Markslap> Och du kan skriva p och sen tabba, och finns det flera som har nick på p kan du trycka flera gånger.
<olja> tack Markslap , tyckte det var lite jobbigt o skriva folks nicknames
<Markslap> ^^
<Markslap> Jo
<Markslap> Inga problem. :)
<olja> Markslap: DET FINNS BÅDE NATIVE O TRANSMISION?
<olja> skyllnad?
<Markslap> Nejnej.
<kodein> wat
<Markslap> Transmission finns native till ubuntu, dvs. man behöver inte köra Wine i mellan.
<kodein> det finns cirka 201355 olika bittorrentklienter till gnu/linux
<olja> Markslap:  aha
<kodein> marginellt färre än till windows, med andra ord
<Markslap> kodein: Sen ska man la sortera om dom bra också. :)
<Barre> larsemil: ping
<Philip5> Barre: pong!
<Barre> error in route
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> kanske tunnlades över mig
<olja> verkar finnas två olika transmission i programcentralen?
<Markslap> Kan finnas.
<Markslap> Vad heter dom?
<Markslap> Vad är det för skillnad?
<Philip5> för qt och gtk
<Markslap> hm
<Markslap> Ta den som passar för kde :P
<Markslap> Minns inte vad den bygger på.
<Markslap> s/den/det/
<kodein> men man kör ju gärna daemonen i vilket fall
<kodein> qt
<olja> en är Qt based, och den andra GTK
<Philip5> olja: ta transmission-qt
<Philip5> eftersom du kör kde så är det mer enhetligt eftersom kde bygger på qt
<Philip5> gnome bygger på gtk
<olja>  Philip5 tack
<Philip5> både funkar visserligen
<olja> office paket? ska man satsa på open office
<olja> ?
<Markslap> Det kan du göra.
<Philip5> jag kör också det
<olja> andra alternativ
<olja> ?
<Markslap> Libre Office.
<Markslap> Same shit, different name.
<Markslap> Utan Oracle bara.
<olja> google docs
<Philip5> koffice
<olja> koffice????
<olja> som i K för kubuntu
<Philip5> kde
<olja> ahhha
<Philip5> men open office är nog mest och störst
<Philip5> http://www.koffice.org/kword/
<Philip5> ser ut så
<Philip5> inte lika mycket funktioner på gott och ont
<olja> en fråga om programcentralen: hur offts uppdaters den, dvs så att det är den senaste firefox versionen eller openoffise som instaleras?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> ubuntu kommer med versioner som är prövade när ubuntu som version släpps
<Philip5> sedan kommer bara säkerhetsfixar tills nästa version av ubuntu släpps
<Philip5> bortsett från det som hamnar i backports
<Philip5> och backports är valfritt
<olja> jag förstår inte riktigt, så man får inte den senaste versionen utan den version som hunnit testas?
<Philip5> precis
<olja> varför ät det så
<Philip5> inte hunnits utan har testats vid det tillfället
<olja> kan man inte lita på mozzila t.ex
<olja> o ladda ner från deras hemsida
<Philip5> för att man ska vara säker på att man inte introducerar nya problem och buggar utan det ska vara stabilt och säkert med program i kombination med varandra
<olja> ok
<Philip5> man kan men ubuntu kommer uppdatera t ex firefox i den version som de har tillgänglig så den uppdateras med säkerhetsfixar
<Philip5> men då uppdateras versionen man har med fixar och inte direkt senste versionen som kanske råkar finnas hos firefox själva
<olja> oj, verkar ju som att jag redan har openoffice instlerat i mitt kde, kanska standard
<Philip5> ny version av ubuntu kommer 2 gånger om året
<Philip5> då kommer nya versioner av alla program
<Philip5> som är testade med och mot varandra
<Philip5> det är huvudregeln
<olja> Philip5: ok
<Philip5> sedan finns det sätt att installera nyare versioner av program som man tycker man vill ligga längst fram med
<dagon_> git
<dagon_> svn
<Philip5> eller ppa:er
<bamsefar> cvs
<dagon_> bamsefar: fan, den enda jag inte kom ihåg namnet på :>
<Philip5> eller utvecklares egna förråd/källoer
<bamsefar> Haha
<dagon_> visste att det var en till
<bamsefar> rcs
<Philip5> hg
<dagon_> jävla bamse
<dagon_> :(
<dagon_> det är läskigt att ditt nick är bamsefar
<dagon_> det var mitt smeknamn i högstadiet
<bamsefar> Haha
<Philip5> det är nästan inflations i versionshanterare på senare tid
<Philip5> bamsefar: ska du inte haka på och ta en bira den 28 april?
<bamsefar> Philip5: What's the event?
<Philip5> försöker dra ihop Barre HeMan kanske larsemil och lite annat folk här för det är just den dagen ubuntu release
<dagon_> hade ni gett fan i att bo så avsides kunde man ju joinat
<Philip5> mest ett skäl att fira men om din guldfisk fyller så kan den också firas
<bamsefar> Philip5: I see
<Philip5> bamsefar: HeMan bangar aldrig en bira
<bamsefar> Hehe
<bamsefar> Det låter ju trevligt
<Philip5> borde dra dit yeager också som är sthlmare
<Philip5> kul att se ansikte på folk
<Philip5> och så måste jag hålla uppe traditionerna med att ge Barre kalla handen :D
<Philip5> bamsefar: vi har bara inte pratat om plats än så har du bra tips på ställe som kan ta ett sällskap som man inte riktigt vet hur stort det blir och man kan snacka bra över ett glas så är det öppet för tips
<bamsefar> Philip5: Okaj
<Barre> hehe
<Philip5> vad har vi mer för folk som bor i sthlms området?
<Philip5> Markslap: i vilken del av sverige idlar du?
<Markslap> Dublin, Irland.
<Philip5> just ja. lite långt för en bira kanske
<Markslap> Mjo
<Markslap> Jag är dock från Stockholm-ish från början.
<Philip5> om du inte råkar vara hemma runt sista april
<Markslap> Njae
<Markslap> Är i Sthlm runt slutet av maj dock.
<Markslap> kodapa bor i sthlm.
<Philip5> Markslap: du får maila canonical och be dem skjuta på releasen av ubuntu då
<Markslap> haha
<maxjezy> tjena boys
<Philip5> go middag mannen
 * maxjezy har precis köpt en tvättmaskin
<Markslap> Hoi maxjezy :)
<Markslap> Gött
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> 2 KG tvätt tar den
<maxjezy> skitliten och söt
<Philip5> maxjezy: när du kunde lagt pengarna på en ny dator ;)
<Markslap> :D
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja vet men..
<maxjezy> måste tvätta lite barnkläder
<maxjezy> fick den för 200 spänn
<Markslap> Najs
<maxjezy> Kenwood
<maxjezy> visste inte att de gjorde tvättmaskiner
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Gör inte dom plattångar och sånt?
<Markslap> Symlinkar man med ls -s?
<maxjezy> har för mig de gör förstärkare
<kodein> stereoapparater gör de ju
<kodein> jag köpte en tvättmaskin för 1700 för 1½ vecka sen.
<Markslap> Vi fick med en tvättmaskin och torktumlare i lägen heter.
<Markslap> Det äger.
<Markslap> Även diskmaskin ocksü.
<Markslap> också*
<maxjezy> Markslap, fan va gött
<maxjezy> ni slipper allt jobbigt jobb
<Markslap> Japp
<Markslap> Man blir riktigt slö dock
<Markslap> :D
<kodein> man måste ju fortfarande stoppa saker i och ur maskinerna
<maxjezy> jaja, så de ska vara
<kodein> det är fan jobbigt
<maxjezy> kodein, ja vet
<maxjezy> måste skaffa hushållerska
<kodein> men numera slipper jag ju boka tvättid 7-10 dagar i förväg iaf
<Markslap> kodapa: Precis.
<kodein> och dessutom var ju tvättmaskinen nersatt 3kkr dagen jag köpte den, så jag gjorde ju ett kap också :)
<Markslap> Det som jag blev överraskad utav var att dom itne har tvättmaskinen i köket, utan ett eget tvättrum med varmvattenberedare, torktumlare och tvättmaskin.
<Markslap> Det är väldigt udda här.
<Markslap> Annars brukar den alltid stå i köket.
<kodein> tillsammans med dusch osv, ja...
<kodein> di dära utlänningarna är tokiga
<Philip5> maxjezy: om ungen klagar på skitiga kläder så säg åt den säga till i så fall annars räknas det inte
<kodapa> Markslap: ?
<Markslap> kodapa: Dom ska ta en öl för att fira 11.04
<Markslap> kodein: heh.
<Markslap> Dusch har dom dock i badrummet. :)
<Markslap> Det är en irländsk 2a (som vi skulle kalla 3a, dvs. två sovrum och ett vardagsrum), och två badrum.
<Markslap> Det äger.
<kodapa> Markslap: varför sade du "Precis." ? :S
 * kodapa scrollar upp
<kodein> snedtabbning.
<Markslap> Jao
<Markslap> Antagligen
<HeMan> Philip5: har du koll på lmms?
<Philip5> så där
<Philip5> vadå då?
<pontus__> hej hej
<Philip5> hallå där
<olja> frågade tidigare om brandvägg o antivirusprogram här, har för mig att det fanns några tips på brandvägg?
<pontus__> amelia: godagens, hur mår PDP-11:an ?
<Philip5> tipset är att du inte behöver en brandvägg om du inte tänker sätta upp olika nättjänster
<cHarNe2> olja: för privat bruk=
<olja> men när man bara surfar runt på nätet osv
<olja> eller hämtar filer osv, torrents mm
<Philip5> olja: har du ändå redan en router som din dator är kopplad till så är brandvägg onödigt vid vanlig användning
<olja> det kan ju finnas virus eller trojaner
<cHarNe2> olja: ehh
<olja> cHarNe2:
<cHarNe2> olja: virus följer isf med i filerna som du tankar hem
<pontus__> om datorn sitter på en NAT så är man relativt säker för remote-attacker.
<pontus__> ingen brandvägg kommer rädda dig från virus/trojaner
<dagon_> är det viruspratet idag igen?
<olja> precis, så om jag laddar ner en fil som innehåller trojan vad händer då i kubuntu
<kodein> jag har för mig att jag nämnt iptables nån gång?
<cHarNe2> olja: men om du bestämmt vill ha en brandvägg så visst.. http://m0n0.ch/wall/
<olja> i windows sp har jag antivirusprogram mm
<kodein> olja: efter att du kompilerat och kört koden du inte litar på, menar du? då har du troligen ett rootkit.
<bamsefar> pontus__: Tjenare :)
<pontus__> bamsefar: hejhej
<olja> kodein: ???
<cHarNe2> kodein: :D
<bamsefar> pontus__: Skaffat några nya burkar? :)
<dagon_> kodein is merciless
<dagon_> olja is fainting
<pontus__> bamsefar: njäj. Det är lite pågång. Hmm är du en av amelias vänner (som var här och hämta 11:an) ?
<kodein> man borde klä sig som ming the merciless nån gång
<bamsefar> pontus__: Japp
<pontus__> kodein: haha
<pontus__> olja: Om du har en bredbandsrouter så tycker jag inte du behöver en extra brandvägg.
<pontus__> olja: om du är orolig för virus så finns det antivirusprogram för ubuntu också.
<olja> pontus: ok, jag förstår brandväggs delen, vilka antivirusprogram finns det för ubuntu, någon so har erfarenhet?
<pontus__> olja: personligen så installerar jag nästan uteslutande från Canonicals/Ubunts mjukvarurepositories och känner att jag kan lita på att dom inte ger mig virus
<dagon_> clamav
<dagon_> avg
<Philip5> bamsefar: så du är amelia "vän" nu :P
<bamsefar> Haha
<pontus__> sambo even?
<Philip5> där ser man
<Philip5> pontus__: typ
<bamsefar> pontus__: Så är det.
<Philip5> pontus__: fast här i kanalen så brukar vi kalla bamsefar för amelias slav ;P
<pontus__> <3
 * Philip5 nu var jag lite elak mot amelia
<bamsefar> Philip5: Inte mot mig då? :P
<dagon_> :>
<pontus__> olja: avast, avg är dom jag hört talas om. Men jag har inte provat nån av dom
<coobra> dagon_: !
<coobra> pontus__: !
<coobra> bamsefar: !
<dagon_> coobra: !
<coobra> ubuntuianer !!!
<dagon_> fick mig att tänka på "japaner, japaner!"
<pontus__> bamsefar: jag joinade faktiskt för att tipsa om ytterligare en PDP-11/23. Den här gången i Sundsvall
<olja> hur är det med städprogram? har lite sådana i vista, brukar hitta en hel del skräp,
<olja> ska man satsa på något för ubuntu?
<coobra> vista ska man inte enns ha ?
<olja> pontus__: tack, har laddat ner avg
<coobra> det är smuts i sig
<pontus__> olja: näe, det tycker jag inte. pakethanterarna tar han om det
<olja> coobra: sådant vistahat ;)
<coobra> olja: nejda borde ju inte finnas sånt skit
<olja> pontus: vet att i windows så försvinner ju inte raderade filer o avinstalerade program helt utan lämnar skräp o spår efter sig, hur är det med ubuntu?
<dagon_> man dödar med eld
<coobra> man tankar ner ubuntu och tar bort vista
<coobra> o/
<pontus__> olja: jag har inte upplevt det som ett problem och jag har aldrig hört någon klaga på gammalt skräp heller.
<arand> olja: Det som installeras tas bort, konfigurationsfiler, etc som skapats av dig eller programmet eftersom stannar kvar
<pontus__> arand: det är ju valfritt, du kan ta bort konfig också.
<kodein> purge :)
<pontus__> kodein: är du inne på VMS nu?
<arand> Normalt sett brukar det endast röra sig om ~/.programnamn
<kodein> pontus__: njaej, men jag kanske borde? ;)
<kodein> pontus__: men typ aptitude purge tänkte jag på nu.
<arand> pontus__: kodein: Purge rör aldrig $HOME...
<pontus__> kodein: aha, annars får vi joina vms-se och prata vidare.
<kodein> pontus__: haha. jag skulle kanske betala 30kr till Ctrl-C och bli medlem :)
<bamsefar> pontus__: Kör du VMS på dina alphor?
<kodein> arand: trist
<pontus__> bamsefar: på den jag har igång så är det VMS. har varit lite dåligt med körande på sistone dock
<kodein> arand: men det finns ju konfigurationsfiler utanför home ofta.
<arand> Jo, men de brukar man ju inte ändra så mycket i ändå...
<pontus__> bamsefar: har ni fått igång era burkar?
<arand> kodein: Vore trist om sysadmin körde purge och norpade ~/.mozilla för dig ;)
<kodein> arand: .mozilla brukar jag ju själv radera alltsomoftast
<kodein> jävla bloatkatalog
<cHarNe2> kodein: :P
<cHarNe2> kodein: tog bort det i startup när jag förde firefix :P
<kodein> när jag pluggade hade vi 10M grundkvota på datavetenskapsinstitutionens dattor. .mozilla fläskade på typ 8M vid första start. <3
<cHarNe2> kodein: jag hade 25mb på liu
<kodein> när var det? de höjde baskvotan efter att jag klagat
<kodein> sedan berodde det mycket på vilka kurser man läste också. :)
<cHarNe2> kodein: nope, vanligt folk har 10mb
<cHarNe2> inte vi som gick IP :P
<kodein> 14:26 < kodein> sedan berodde det mycket på vilka kurser man läste också. :)
<cHarNe2> ..
<cHarNe2> jag läser så dåligt när mitt nick inte är highlight'at
<cHarNe2> har lite problems med synen :S
<pontus__>  så, ingen som vill rädda en PDP-11/23 från undergång i sundsvall?
<bamsefar> pontus__: Amelia har väl kört pdp11:an lite typ.
<pontus__> trevligt
<amelia> pontus__: har du vms och/eller tru64 install media?
<pontus__> amelia: vms har jag, för alpha å vax
<pontus__> hmm.. kanske har tru64 också nu när jag tänker på det
<HeMan> Philip5: i Beat+Bassline editor så spelas tonen hela tiden, trots att jag bara har en grön "plutt" i första fältet
<amelia> pontus__: vms för alpha behöver jag primärt. och tru64 för alpha sen när jag vill slänga ut vms. :P
<Philip5> HeMan: inget jag vet på rak arm. en bugg? kör du nyare version?
<pontus__> hehe
<HeMan> Philip5: 4.10 från Natty
<HeMan> Philip5: laddar jag in en demo-sång funkar det
<Philip5> då borde det vara nått du gör eller ljudet du använder
<HeMan> Philip5: i Piano-Roll editorn funkar det
<Philip5> HeMan: för mig blir det som det ska i beat+basline
<olja> har fått för mig att bilder osv ser bättre ut här i KDE än i vista, färgåtergivningen, skärpa osv, inbildar jag mig bara???
<Philip5> olja: det är säkert så ;)
<olja> alvarligt, är det någon skyllnad när det kommer till skärpa, färger osv melan olika operativsystem
<Philip5> HeMan: du har inte bara ändrat ljudets presets så det hänger kvar?
<Philip5> olja: det kan det väl vara eftersom det beror på hur man skrivit rutiner för grafikåtergivning
<HeMan> Philip5: jag har provat flera olika ljud
<HeMan> Philip5: jag har startat nya projekt flera ggr
<Philip5> HeMan: och samma sak?
<olja> tänkte något sånt
<HeMan> Philip5: jo
<Philip5> HeMan: om du går in i presets för det ljudet i beat bassline och klickar på sektionen env/flo och drar ner hold, dec och sust
<Philip5> snappar det inte ljudet då?
<Philip5> om hold blir i botten så blir det nog inget ljud alls så lite får du lämna den
<HeMan> Philip5: tyst, jag kreerar!
<HeMan> Philip5: :)
<HeMan> Philip5: ska prova det
<Philip5> hehe
<HeMan> Philip5: jag går igenom någon howto nu
<Philip5> antar du har e triple oscillator där
<Philip5> HeMan = bass hunter 2.0
<HeMan> Philip5: jepp!
<HeMan> Philip5: eller "the howto follower 102934.0"
<olja> Philip5:
<olja> jobbar du med ett ljupproduktionsproram?
<Philip5> nej
<olja> finns det några ljudproduktionsprogram för Ubuntu, typ Fruity Loops etc
<Philip5> lmms som HeMan grejer med nu
<Philip5> och ardour
<olja> HeMan: så det är du som grejar med ljudproduktion
<HeMan> olja: nope, är hemma med sjuk son så jag passar på att leka lite
<Philip5> gillar man ljud så ska man kolla på program som stödjer ljudsystemet jack på linux för då kan man koppla ihop olika program som stödjer det och det blir som ett stort mixerbord av olika program och ljud
<olja> HeMan: inte just nu, men du gör det annars?
<HeMan> olja: ne jag bygger mest stora beräkningskluster
<olja> heman: ok
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det är väl ljudproduktion om något?
<bamsefar> FAN vad det låter. :P
<dagon_> 8]
<HeMan> bamsefar: hehe
<bamsefar> (Hej, jag kommer från Göteborg)
<dagon_> glenn!
<Philip5> olja: här kan du se lite hur en kille kopplat ihop lite olika ljudprogram i linux: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etNbXbXOd8E
<Barre> larsemil: undrar om du har möjlighet att enbart ta en månadspeng för volymen av en VPS, och sen en peng för CPU,MEM,NET per timme och månad?
<Barre> larsemil: om så är fallet kan det vara så att jag har ett lead till dig...
<andol> Lite utav EC2 i miniatyr? :)
<Barre> andol: jo, lite så kanske
<Barre> larsemil: btw, i senaste push finns möjlighet att skapa db, skapa categories & items, spara i db, ladda från db. samt möjlighet att navigera i categories
<HeMan> larsemil, Barre, andol: apt-cache show nova-*
<HeMan> har dock inte provat det
<Barre> HeMan:  Unable to locate package nova-*
<HeMan> Barre: natty
<Barre> HeMan: you are giving my middle finger a boner
<HeMan> Barre: I don't give a bonker bout that!
<HeMan> Barre: eller en binär 4'a
<andol> HeMan: Ahh, snitsigt.
<Barre> vad är det då?
<HeMan> Barre: not saying
<Barre> jag googlade på natty nova och hittade detta http://www.flickr.com/photos/lorri37/1578905749/
<Barre> HeMan: det skulle jag väl kunna gissa, ett compute system :)
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<Barre> spännande...
<HeMan> Barre: "Nova, is a cloud computing fabric controller."
<HeMan> "it also supports the Amazon EC2 API."
<Barre> HeMan: är du med och bidrar?
<HeMan> Barre: tyvärr inte
<maxjezy> Philip5, najjs att du länkar metalx1000 :)
<maxjezy> han gör bra skit
<maxjezy> han har ju gjort en video nu med jack och pulse som vänner
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det förresten snubben som sände live när vi var inne och jiddrade i hans kanal?
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<Philip5> aha, tänkte inte på det när jag postade det där
<Philip5> har han kört mer livesändningar?
<maxjezy> tror det blivit någon till
<maxjezy> inte vad ja kikat iaf
<Philip5> maxjezy: när ska du börja göra sådana för alla dina followers då??
<Philip5> maxjezy: livesändning om hur man kan vara blender guru samtidigt som man byter blöjor :D
<dagon_> jag prenumererar faktiskt på dig maxjezy
<dagon_> 8]
<epzil0n> hej, vad tycker ni om Unity och kommande 11.04?
<Philip5> att det är tur man kör kubuntu :)
<epzil0n> :D
<dagon_> jag håller med Philip5
 * epzil0n kör trippel boot mellan ubuntu 10.10, kubuntu NE och debian! =)
<Philip5> låter lite kaka på kaka
<dagon_> typ
<HeMan> Philip5: heh, jag hade inte slaginstrument i min beat...
<arand> Unity har sina fördelar, men som allt nytt är det lite fattigt
<Philip5> HeMan: mä!
<epzil0n> men unity har ju utvecklats en hel del från första släppet
<dagon_> unity har lika många fördelar som ett världskrig
<arand> Det tråkigaste är att Unity nästan i nuläget verkar trevligare än shell...
<Barre> bra för ekonomin alltså O_o
<epzil0n> det jag sett verkar ju lovande.. vad e det ni inte gillar då?
<HeMan> Philip5: med trummor blev det som förväntat
<epzil0n> arand: pratar du om Gnome3 eller?
<dagon_> epzil0n: för att besvara din fråga; tur man inte kör ubuntu
<Philip5> HeMan: jag sa ju att det var du eller ditt ljud och så var det både och :D
<arand> neom-shell, ene del av gnome3 jo
<arand> s/neom/gnome/
<epzil0n> ok inte sett
<HeMan> Philip5: inte så oväntat
<epzil0n> men Gnome3 tilltalar inte mig iaf.
<HeMan> Philip5: ...att det var jag som gjort fel...
<Philip5> HeMan: nä men snart är du master
<HeMan> Philip5: *untz*untz* Här kommer heeeeeman *untz*untz*
<Philip5> nä nu ska jag ta och åka och kolla på kakel
<HeMan> Philip5: jag har redan hela texten klart!
<Philip5> HeMan: lol
<epzil0n> hellre Unity då om det är stabilt och om man kan modda det eller enkelt köra nått annat?
<Philip5> HeMan: krävs inte mer och sedan kan du pitcha rösten lite bara hit och dit
<HeMan> Philip5: ...
<HeMan> Philip5: profit!
<arand> Det som både unity och shell saknar för mig är en bra överblick över nuvarande applikationer...
<epzil0n> vad kör du nu då arand?
<arand> metacity, med standard gnome-panel
<arand> Eller, compiz, förresten
<epzil0n> ok, jag gillar inte gnome panel.. har hellre awn eller nått
<Philip5> tänk på den tiden då enlightenment var standard med gnome... det var på den tiden jag faktiskt stod i valet och kvalet mellan gnome och kde
<Philip5> aja, nu ska jag göra lite nytta
<arand> Jag testade att köra med dockar ett tag, men jag ser inte speciellt mycket fördel jämfört med en fönsterlist, i det sätt jag använder dem...
<dagon_> jag testade också dockar ett tag
<dagon_> nu hatar jag dom
<epzil0n> hehe, smaken e som baken
<olja> fick lite tips på musikproduktionsprogram av Phili5 förut, någon mer som har förslag???
<epzil0n> men om ni nu inte gillar unity, vad ska ni hitta på då när 11.04 släpps?
<olja> någon förutom fhlip5 som kör KDE?
<pontus__> audacity?
<olja> behöver lite tips på snabbkomando
<olja> pontus__: ska kolla upp
<pontus__> kanske mer redigering. Inte så mycket produktion
<olja> pontus: precis, är mer efter ljudproduktion som t.ex. Fruity loops
<Barre> lmms
<olja> Barre: Imms verkar mest handla om låtlistor osv?
<Barre> olja: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMiGjaTKdG4&feature=player_embedded
<olja> barre:tack
<epzil0n> någon som har koll på varför det inte funkar att ansluta till mitt PAN på telefonen i Kubuntu?
<epzil0n> i ubuntu funkar det ju hur bra som helst men kubuntu hittar den inte?
<olja> huR FUNGERAR DET ATT SPELA SPEL I ubuntu? från skiva, t.ex. guild wars, kör man genom wine då?
<kodein> FÖRST kanskE DU SKULLE Se hur din cAPS LoCK FuNGeRaR, MeN SvAREt ÄR att dET VarIERAr.
<kodein> MiTT TIPs äR AtT Du kOLlaR winehq:s APPDB
<kodein> guild wars är t.ex. rankat platinum, så det ska fungera like bra/dåligt som i windows
<olja> kodein: har styrt upp min caps lock nu :)
<olja> jag har redan wine instalerat, så jag ska bara kompletera?
<cHarNe2> olja: :( jag blir ledsen på dig :(
<cHarNe2> men jag orkar inte bry mig, går ut och tar en öl istället :)
<Markslap> Jag plockar alltid bort caps lock-tangenten på tangentbord jag använder.
<Markslap> Inte laptops dock.
<kodein> jag byter alltid dess funktion till ctrl
<pontus__> NÃ¥gon som vill ha en PDP-11/23 ? sista chansen
<spacebug-> hur ska jag kunna skicka felrapporter om 11.04 beta1 när det varje gång nått krachar inte går att skicka felrapport pga obsolete/mismatched libs mm?
<spacebug-> jaha nu gick det ..men jag måste regga mig på lauchpad?
<olja> cHarNe2: ????
<olja> ställer jag för många frågor
<spacebug-> tjena stirner
<stirner> tja spacebug =)
<spacebug-> ;)
<spacebug-> läget?
<stirner> jofan den hänger och dingalar så att säga :-p
<stirner> sj?
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> lite samma här
<stirner> sitter och bråkar med fläktarna i min nya laptop.. av nån skum anledning så rusar dom på max så fort man startar ubuntu och sen ligger dom på max hela tiden
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> inte pga värme då antar jag utan att systemet drar upp do på max ändå?
<stirner> precis inte pga värme
<spacebug-> ja såna där nyare fläktar ska ju gå att styra från systemet på nått vis
<stirner> har suttit ochg läst runt en del och kommit fram till att det nog är fancontrol som jag ska skruva med
<spacebug-> ok
<dodel> Kan ubuntu/debian köras på en i586 ?
<kodein> debian, ja
<cahoot> debian - ja, ubuntu minst 686?
<kodein> har fått för mig det
<dodel> Men det fungerade inte riktigt för mig
<cahoot> dodel: minimala krav framgår nog på resp site
<kodein> det låter specifikt och bra.
<dodel> DSL är den enda dist som har fungerat på min dator.
<dodel> alltså gamm datorn som jag har hemma.
<dodel> Pentium 200 MMX
<kodein> fortfarande inte så värst specificerat :)
<dodel> okej
<kodein> jag har kört debianet på äldre dattor än så
<cahoot> it is possible to install Debian with as little as 20 MB for s390 or 48 MB for i386 and amd64
<dodel> Hmm. ska testa lubuntu
<olja> här kommer en lite dum fråga kanske
<kodein> jaså?
<olja> när man vill släcka ner KDE (inte stänga av datorn) ska man välja "Vila" eller "Dvala"
<cahoot> dvala - är det samma som hibernate kanske?
<cahoot> dvs suspend to disk
<dagon_> ja, förmodligen
<olja> ja, jag förstår inte
<dagon_> använder folk sånt?
<cahoot> björnar hibernerar - så jag gisar dvala
<olja> vila= viloläge i minnet, dvala= viloläge i disken
<olja> man är ju sådan vistalooser :)
<olja> för mycket sjävständigt tänkande med ubuntu :)
<olja> någon som har tips?
<dodel> Tror ni att Debian 3 skulle fungera bra?
<cahoot> olja jag ser ingen ssk vinst med suspend to disk/hibernate/dvala
<dagon_> kör dsl
<dagon_> mecka in med gamla distar
<dagon_> kör DSL
<dagon_> eller Slax
<Shawn727> Hey all
<Shawn727> Does anyone need any help?
<cahoot> varför 'funkar' inte debianinst på maskinen? dodel
<maxjezy> vet att denna bild är offtopic men ja ville bara visa hur fin tvättmaskin ja skaffat http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-b_L2nohZ-tY/TZs4sNJ8-SI/AAAAAAAABIo/6zPzt4BTmMQ/s1600/IMGP2045.JPG
<dagon_> har du monitor till tvättmaskinen? :P
<cahoot> torktumlare t vä?
<maxjezy> storleks jämnförelse
<maxjezy> cahoot, nope :)
<maxjezy> det  är tvätt med centrifuug
<olja> cahoot: vad menar du?
<cahoot> olja: använd vila
<cahoot> (om det nu funkar på din laptop )
<olja> cahoot: varför skulle det inte funka?
<cahoot> historiskt har det inte varit självklart på linux
<olja> ok
<dodel> cahoot: Jag får bara kernel error när jag ska installera. Men jag ska först testa lubuntu som är speciellt för i586.
<coobra> larsemil_: haha
<realubot> "We made very good progress on [accessibility] in Natty, but will miss the goal of perfect [accessibility]. We’ll nail it in Oneiric. That’s OK, because we have the Classic desktop fallback in Natty, but will not in Oneiric."
<dodel> Ingen som vet en bra linux som kan köras på en i586
<dodel> Debian 5?
<HeMan> skulle just föreslå Debian
<dodel> är i386 också i586 ?
<HeMan> jo
<dodel> Undra om Gentoo skulle fungera? Jag ska ju bara ha det för tillfället
<coobra> någon Rush lyssnare här :D
<Hoxx> sådär :P
<Hoxx> jag har aldrig tagit mej tid att lyssna riktigt på deras musik, låter kliché men Tom Sawyer e ju nog en helt otrolig låt :)
<cptblood> gillar nästan bara 2112 overture
<Hoxx> måste lyssna på den
<coobra> Hoxx: dom har många skitbra låtar fan  :D
<coobra> typ asbra
<cptblood> om man har en krypterad volym öppen, unmountas den då automatiskt om man kör reboot cmd?
<Hoxx> coobra: jo, jag skäms lite över att säga att jag gillar Tom Sawyer när de e en av deras största hitar :P
<coobra> tycker jag: p
<Barre> cptblood: vad menar du? samtliga volymer kommer att avmonteras vid en snyggt genomförd omstart av datorn. Om datorn bara stängs av så kommer givetvis de krypterade (liksom okrypterade) volymerna inte att avmonteras, de markeras då som "unclean" och en fsck kommer genomföras när du startat datorn.
<Barre> cptblood: men de kommer inte vara okrypterade...
 * realubot tar tag i kanalen och skakar om den. Ryck upp er!
<Philip5> det är ju sm-final i hockey!
 * realubot har inte tittat på en enda match i SM-slutspelet.
<realubot> Den här killen är mer hi-tech än er: http://www.dn.se/livsstil/reportage/han-har-ett-chip-under-huden
<kodein> jag vet inte jag. nu behöver man ju bara komma hyfsat nära honom för att kunna spela av rfideriet och sen kan man dyka upp oanmäld hemma hos honom
<kodein> om nu nån orkar :)
<virtuald> realubot: /whois sulan
<cptblood> Barre: k
<Philip5> maxjezy: ping!
<realubot> virtuald: Se där!
<Philip5> mååååååååååååål!!!
<SharkOn> hej, jag försöker få apache att köra via en annan port än 80 för en av sidorna, men lyckas inte nå den. jag har i ports.conf lagt till NameVirtualHost *.88 och listen 88, sedan så har jag i sites-enabled använd mig utav virtualhost *:88, borde det inte fungera då?
<maxjezy> Philip5, pong!
<Philip5> maxjezy: tänkte bara höra om du hunnit greja något med nya blender och sett nått kul
<_sara_> Philip5: hur mååååååååååååååååååååååååååååååååååååååååår du?
<_sara_> lol
<Philip5> _sara_: mååål as in gooooal
<_sara_> oh
<_sara_> jag gillar flicker fotbaall
<Philip5> _sara_: det är ishockey
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag har tyvärr diskuterat politik
<Philip5> maxjezy: mä
<maxjezy> i know, total waste of time
<_sara_> Philip5:  nej kvinnar fotball
<_sara_> damfotbollen*
<_sara_> maxjezy: the leader of the social democrats looks like sadam husain dont you think?
<_sara_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H%C3%A5kan_Juholt
<Philip5> mååååååål
<KiviE> :-(
<_sara_> lol Philip5 who you suppporting?
<Philip5> _sara_: färjestad
<Philip5> from karlstad
<Philip5> 5-2 and 1 min to go
<maxjezy> vad innebär en formkurva i politiken?
<KiviE> nu vinner saik!
<maxjezy> offtopic i know men ja behöver ett snabbt svar :)
<_sara_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:H%C3%A5kan_Juholt thats actually disappointing for a politition, when no one talks about you
<Philip5> KiviE: vore fan
<KiviE> vore helt underbart :D
<Philip5> KiviE: galet slut i så fall för färjestad slappnade av och tog ut vinsten
<KiviE> jo färjestad förtjänar en vinst
<KiviE> asch då
<Philip5> KiviE: puh!
<Philip5> maxjezy: det betyder väl som vanligt att det är hur trenden pekar. om den är stark eller svag
<Philip5> maxjezy: vart man är påväg
<Philip5> KiviE: vilka tror du tar hem guldet då och hur många matcher tror du krävs?
<KiviE> hoppas på skellefteå men färjestad är nog en aning bättre
<KiviE> men 5-6 matcher blir det nog
<Philip5> jag tror på 5 matcher där saik lyckas knipa en hemmamatch
<KiviE> matchen hade nog sett rätt annorlunda ut om inte färjestad skulle ha fått in sitt första mål
<Haffe> Är det värt att behålla 2 A64 3000+ med 4 gb ram samt en P4 3ghz HT med 2 gb ram?
<Philip5> KiviE: jo hela första åkte saik runt med för mycket respekt
<KiviE> såg inte första målet då jag hade näsan i en kursbok men det var en tabbe av saik va?
<Philip5> jo det var en indianpass som fbk vaket hög på och prästberg lirkade in den
<KiviE> mm, misstag man inte får göra
<Philip5> yupp
<KiviE> tror på en mycket jämnare match på torsdag
<Philip5> vi får hoppas det för allas skull
<KiviE> mm, om det blir 6 matcher kanske man får ta sig till skelleftå och se matchen
<Philip5> närmare att åka till karlstad ;)
<KiviE> jag vet inte det jag
<KiviE> men men, det viktiga är inte vem som vinner sm utan att modo inte åker ur elitserien
<dagon_> OT!
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> dagon_: tokheller
<dagon_> sport = windows
<Philip5> dagon_: alla som gillar hockey använder ju linux vet du väl ;)
<dagon_> linux != sport
<Philip5> fotboll = windows
<cptblood> om de inte är nån sport, != utmaning
<cptblood> om inte utmaning == zombie
<dagon_> if (sport.mentioned = true) { kickBan4Life(); }
<realubot> Går det inte att få kommandot at att ta bara ett klockslag? Jag vill inte skriva hela datumet.
<KiviE> vilket kommando?
<KiviE> date?
<Philip5> at
<Philip5> antog jag
<KiviE> haha, läste inte at :)
<realubot> Den där Kristoffer kunde ju lika gärna ha skaffat ett gummiarmband som han har på sig jämt.
 * KiviE tvättar glasögonen
<Philip5> realubot: vadå då? har jag missat något?
<realubot> Operera in chipet i ett gummiarmband.
<realubot> Philip5: http://www.dn.se/livsstil/reportage/han-har-ett-chip-under-huden
<Philip5> jasså den
<realubot> Är det inte lite overkill att operera in det i kroppen?
<realubot> Dessutom måste han väl ändå ha med sig nycklarna till lägenheten och varför inte ha alla RIFID-chip på nyckelknippan? :S
<realubot> *RFID
<cptblood> han kanske öppnar dörren med RFID med hehe
<realubot> Vad är ert drömjobb?
<cptblood> göra de jag vill med datorn å få betalt
<KiviE> realubot: at -f fil-att-köra -v 22:10 funkar väl
<realubot> KiviE: Aha, det är -v
<realubot> KiviE: Jag trodde -v skrev ut tiden bara...
<realubot> KiviE: -v      Shows the time the job will be executed before reading the job.
<realubot> Så står det ju i man at.
<realubot> -t time run the job at time, given in the format [[CC]YY]MMDDhhmm[.ss]
<realubot> Jag vill inte behöva skriva hela datumet. Jag tycker det ska räcka med klockslag om at ska exekvera kommandot idag.
<dagon_> time?
<realubot> cptblood: Mhm, det låter ju inte så illa. :D
<cptblood> :)
<realubot> dagon_: .t?
<realubot> -t
<dagon_> hmm
<realubot> Jag har försökt med: at -t 21:50 echo "Hello World"
<dagon_> blandade ihop diablo och linux
<realubot> Då svarar at att det är fel datumformat.
<realubot> for (( i=0; i<=1800; i++ )); do echo "Time left: $(( 1800-$i ))"; sleep 60; done; xmms2 play
<realubot> Omständigt!
<realubot> DÃ¥
<realubot> *SÃ¥
<realubot> for (( i=0; i<=30; i++ )); do echo "$(( 30-$i )) min left."; sleep 60; done; xmms2 play
<realubot> FÃ¥r koden se ut om det ska fungera...
<speakman> for n in seq 30; do echo $(expr 30-$n) min left; sleep 60; done; xmms2 play
<realubot> speakman: Om du har skrivit den koden i #bash så hade du åkt på en propp. :D
<speakman> må så vara, men man vill gärna skriva portabel kod också
<realubot> Jag fick en utskällning när jag skrev for i in seq 30
<speakman> hade du skrivit din i ash så hade du fått en propp av din chef när du inte kan leverera i tid :p
<realubot> speakman: Dom säger att det är kass kod för seq är inte bash utan ett program i Linux eller nåt.
<speakman> naturligtvis
<speakman> do one thing and do it well
<speakman> med busybox är både do, echo, sleep och done fristående program också
<speakman> *allt* är program
<realubot> Allt är en fil!
<speakman> och vad spelar ett litet fånigt extra anrop (bland tusentals) för roll i det stora hela?
<speakman> premature optimization is the root of all evil
<speakman> realubot: utom det som är mjölk då möjligen
 * speakman har inte lyxen att svänga med senaste bash-versionerna i inbäddade system :p
<realubot> speakman: Det är mer det att dom tycker det är fel sätt att skriva en for-loop. Dessutom är faktiskt for (( i=x; i<=y; i++ )) mer generell kod. Så ser det ju ut i många språk.
<speakman> (då hade jag isåfall föredragit python eller något betydligt vettigare än bash att koda i)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<speakman> realubot: det gör den säkert, men fungerar bara i Bash
<realubot> speakman: Jo, jo, men det är lite soup-nazi över killarna i #bash.
<realubot> *tjejerna
<speakman> lite... :)
<dagon_> hej amelia :)
<realubot> Jag frågade vilka guider på nätet som är bra. Det finns EN bash advanced scripting guide. Jag frågade vilka bäcker i bash som är bra, dom svarade bash advanced scripting guide. Allt annat är typ kasst. :D
<realubot> *böcker
<realubot> Lär dig inte bash i forum och bloggar. Då lär du dig fel, sa dom också. :)
<realubot> Dom har säkert rätt, men, men...
<realubot> speakman: Dom klagade på det här också: if [ bla bla ]; then ... Det ska vara: if [[ bla bla ]]; then
<realubot> Två hakparanterser. Det är viktigt!
<dagon_> y
<speakman> dubbla hakar finns iaf i busybox. bara att jag inte lärt mig använda dom.
<realubot> Dessutom får man inte döpa ett bash-skript till .sh och inte till .bash heller. Ett skript ska inte ha en filändelse. Då blir det problem om man länkar till skriptet från en annan fil och byter ut bash-skriptet till ett python-skript. Man får ändra i alla filer som länkar till .bash-skriptet om man har filändelse.
<speakman> å andra sidan känns det rätt bra att börja på den strikta sidan först, och sedan gå över mot den lite mer förlåtande :)
<speakman> Håller helt med om filändelser. Program som program.
<speakman> (inga program skulle ju sluta på .c eller .c++ bara för att dom var skrivna i det språket heller...)
<realubot> speakman: Ja, det ligger lite i det. Men samtidigt är det smidigt att se vad som är vad med filändelser.
<realubot> .py python och .bash för bash.
<speakman> realubot: lära sig bash fel må vara en sak, men javascript kan du verkligen bli specialist på att inte kunna.
<speakman> varför skulle man vara intresserad av det?
<realubot> speakman: Hur menar du då?
<speakman> file binärfilen ger svaret du vill ha
<realubot> speakman: Jo, men ls är ju smidigt.
<realubot> 7 min left sedan drar Metallica igång. Då är maten klar. :D
<speakman> ?
<realubot> Mitt alarm.
<speakman> varför inte bara "at"?
<realubot> for-satsen you know.
<speakman> ?
<speakman> nedräkning?
<realubot> speakman: Hur då? Jag vill inte skriva hela datumet ju?
<realubot> at -t 22:00 echo "After Obama comes realubot"
<realubot> Fel datumformat.
<speakman> at now + 1 minute echo "Muha"
<speakman> http://www.softpanorama.org/Utilities/at.shtml
<realubot> Jaha, det kanske fungerar. Jag försökte med at och at -t
<realubot> SÃ¥g inget om now i man at, men men...
<speakman> man at? ;-)
<speakman> det här står i "man at"; The exact definition of the time specification can be found in /usr/share/doc/at/timespec.
<speakman> men är man inte hejjare på yacc så är nog google ett bättre alternativ
<realubot> speakman: Jo, det står ju now + i man at. :D
<realubot> yacc?
<speakman> yacc!
<speakman> man yacc?
<realubot> Jag vill ha ett alarm som visar hur mycket som är kvar också. Ett som räknar ner...
<speakman> det var till att vara omständig... ;-D
<realubot> speakman: No manual entry for yacc
<speakman> http://tinyurl.com/yc3zmr7
<speakman> BUSTED!
<speakman> ;)
<realubot> Nä, nä, jag klickar inte på tinyurl-länkar.
<speakman> Synd, då missade du något.
<realubot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yacc
<speakman>  BUSTED!
<realubot> speakman: BUSTED på dig själv.
<speakman> :)
 * realubot härmar en tupp för att väcka kanalen.
<speakman> Alla verkar ju väck, så..
<realubot> Ja, dom ligger begis och sover dom slöisarna.
<realubot> *bergis
<realubot> Dom sover bort sin ungdom.
<maxjezy> !ping
<Philip5> !pong
<lilleman72> uptime: 1d 16h 3m 35s :: record: 2w 2d 18h 18m 32s
<Philip5> lilleman72: uptime: 00:47:18 up 18 days,  7:55, load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<maxjezy> hur ser man uptime?
<Philip5> maxjezy: man kör kommandot uptime ;)
<maxjezy>  00:48:52 up 2 days,  1:42,  2 users,  load average: 0.47, 0.94, 1.31
<maxjezy> dött överallt idag
<Philip5> ja för att du inte vill prata
<maxjezy> de måste vara så
<maxjezy> brb, ska kolla in KDE lite
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-06
<maxjezy> hm..
<maxjezy> jag logga in i KDE
<maxjezy> logga ut
<Philip5> maxjezy: är du i dreamland nu?
<maxjezy> nu laddar inte skrivbordet i gnome
<Philip5> va bra. då måste du nog köra kde
<maxjezy> det enda jag avinstallerade innan var screenlets
<maxjezy> kan det påverka trO?
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag ska nog blåsa datorn och köra mint
<Philip5> ingen aning. för mig är gnome alltid mysko
<maxjezy> brb.. ska testa en reboot på detta!
<chees> hej ska inte firefox 4 ha samma utsende som den har i windows?
<dagon_> är du besviken?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<dagon_> är du vaken amelia? :)
<amelia> dagon_: ja.
<dagon_> insomnia?
<amelia> dagens svåra val.. NCIS eller Desperate Housewives..
<amelia> dagon_: jo, en släng sådär typ..
<dagon_> samma här
<dagon_> har väl sovit 3 timmar på 3 dagar
<maxjezy> usch, KDE vill inte koppla upp trådlöst
<maxjezy> gnome visar inte skrivbordet, ger ej respons på alt+f2
<dagon_> :>
<dagon_> brb, ska bara på dass så ska jag hjälpa dig :)
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> får sitta med sladd i KDE
<maxjezy> känner mig helt handikappad
<maxjezy> Philip5, använder KDE samma moduldrivrutiner eller va det heter
<maxjezy> tex till min ritplatta
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> har typ 15 gb bilder jag ska göra backup på
<maxjezy> sen blåser jag hela datorn ren
<maxjezy> varför blir det så där
<maxjezy> join/quit/join
<maxjezy> changing host
<maxjezy> blir det så för mig med?
<ePax> Hur byter man från 64 til 32 bitars kernel i 10.10?
<Philip5> ePax: man installerar om allt
<ePax> INgen annan utväg?
<ePax> :S
<Philip5> det är hela systemet som är 64 eller 32 bit och inte bara kärnan
<ePax> mmm
<ePax> Då får man vänta på 11.04
<maxjezy> brb!
<Philip5> 3 veckor kvar
<ePax> mmm
<ePax> Eller installera suse men den e så seg att starta / stänga av jämfört med ubuntu. :D
<maxjezy> nu fick ja ubuntu att fungera
<maxjezy> kopplade in extern skärm
<maxjezy> och då hoppa panelerna på plats
<maxjezy> antar att panelerna hamnade på andra skärmen
<maxjezy> som inte var ikoppla
<maxjezy> buggigt skit
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> jag lurar på arch + kde
<dagon_> fast då tappar jag Philip5s fina ppa
<maxjezy> dagon_, har du lykkas få till glas?
 * maxjezy dricker ingefära te
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> har inte pillat med det
<dagon_> har meckat dator till föräldrarna
<maxjezy> blev de bra?
<dagon_> jodå
<maxjezy> va den trasig eller ?
<dagon_> lite
<dagon_> skit i fläkten
<dagon_> den fick lite ram
<dagon_> och sen debian 6
<Haffe> Så det är folk vakna såhär dags.
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> vi brukar hålla fortet säkert nattetid
<Haffe> Jag borde sova, men jag kan inte somna.
<maxjezy> http://lookpic.com/c1/i2/1282/JWTKTHfb.gif
<maxjezy> ruuulig gif
<maxjezy> wb amelia [F]adE och larsemil  och ni andra med!
<maxjezy> har vi haft en netspliff?
<dagon_> det verkar så
<dagon_> jag hade inte tackat nej till en netspliff
<dagon_> så jag kan sova
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> one netspliff a day and the music that we play keep the bad things away
<maxjezy> thats wa me doctor say
<dagon_> here we go again!
<maxjezy> i guess we were not invited
<dagon_> nä :(
<Nyfiken> hello
<arand> Well, om du ställde några frågor så kanske...
<arand> :3
<boolean_> förstår mig inte på dessa personer som kommer in i en IRC-kanal, ställer en fråga och sen lämnar inom en minut
<boolean_> speciellt kl 4 på natten
<boolean_> det är ju inte direkt så att man sitter och stirrar på chatten konstant
<maxjezy> jag gör
<maxjezy> orkar bara inte svara på frågor
<madbear> TJENNA
<maxjezy> madbear, vaffaen gör du här nu?
<maxjezy> ska inte du ligga och sussa med din hund?
<madbear> jag försökte
<madbear> men det gick inte bra så jag labbar väl lite mer då
<madbear> fan labbarna tar ju aldrig slut
<maxjezy> jag ger nog upp nu iaf
<maxjezy> har lite film att komma ikapp
<maxjezy> lycka till med labbandet!
<madbear> tack... nej blir nog somna till nån film
<dagon_> sömntutor är ni allihopa!
<Kimmen> go morron
<Kimmen> vadå sömntutor? är på jobbet, skriver ju inte på ircen det första jag gör på dagen =)
<dagon_> det borde du göra
<dagon_> så man vet att du är vaken :)
<Kimmen> tyckte det räckte med att skriva när jag kom till jobbet =)
<dagon_> 8]
<dagon_> jag så jävla för lite att göra
<Kimmen> du kan berätta för mig varför samba inte vill fungera över vpn =/
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> har aldrig mjewlat samba över vpn
<dagon_> men borde ju funka som vanligt typ
<Kimmen> borde göra det men vill sig inte
<Kimmen> tänkte testa i bridged mode men då hade jag så tur att nätet är samma som nätet på vårt fulinternet på jobbet =(
<dagon_> 8]
<dagon_> är det openvpn du använder?
<Kimmen> jo
<dagon_> http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html
<dagon_> de har ju sina feta howto
<dagon_> https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba4/HOWTO/Virtual_Private_Network
<dagon_> och där har vi sambas egna
<Kimmen> jo jag har kikat på dom men det vill sig inte. Börjar misstänka att det beror på windows burken jag har på jobbet
<dagon_> förmodligen
<Kimmen> den är ju trots allt med i AD
<dagon_> *långjävlasuck*
<Kimmen> bästa är ju att det är win7 dessutom, går som inte stänga av brandväggen
<dagon_> minns när vi höll på med AD på gymnasiet en gång i tiden
<dagon_> kan man inte döda brandväggen i 7an?
<Kimmen> den hanteras av gpo och den går som inte komma runt på nåt bra sätt. Har testat tro mig, och är domänadmin ;)
<dagon_> men blä
<dagon_> jag tycker att för varje version de släpper så blir det "användarvänligare"
<dagon_> jag har inte märkt av det
<Kimmen> japp, är riktigt surt då det är min bärbara och jag behöver använda den som tftp server rätt ofta
<Kimmen> det blir användarvänligare för administratörerna ;)
<Kimmen> win7 är bra på många sätt men just domän och brandväggsbiten känns rutten
<dagon_> tur jag slipper administrera windowslådor
<Kimmen> iaf som användare =P
<Kimmen> jag slipper också det, sitter på kommunikation
<dagon_> 8]
<dagon_> jag har inte använt windows sen 2000/xp
<dagon_> nu dualbootar jag 7an bara för att spela
<Kimmen> jag kör 7an för att spela med, kör ubuntu hemma på htpc'n och servern och på jobbet på burken jag använder mest
<dagon_> jag kör lite olika :>
<dagon_> jag har så många olika specar på mina burkar
<Kimmen> har win xp kvar på bärbar hemma som sambon använder, win7 på speldatorn, win7 på bärbara på jobbet
<dagon_> arch, mint, dsl, tiny core, slax
<dagon_> debian
<Kimmen> kör mest på ubuntu för det är enda jag kan än och det har funkat bra, gillar debian
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> jag kör mint för att jag är lat
<Kimmen> hehe
<dagon_> när man har 10 datorer som man fått konfigurera upp
<dagon_> och ska fixa sin huvuddator
<Kimmen> hade varit kul att lära sig göra nån minimal embedded version att köra på htpcn
<dagon_> då är man lat och kör det lättaste
<Kimmen> det är helt ok att vara lat
<dagon_> jag tycker också det
<Kimmen> så gör man det rätt första gången
<dagon_> hmm, embedded säger du
<dagon_> annars kan du ju bygga en egen slax?
<dagon_> tror de har xbmc som paket
<dagon_> eller "modul"
<Kimmen> låter ju inte dumt
<Kimmen> har ju egentligen bara 2 saker som behöver funka, nvidia kortet och trådlösa kortet
<dagon_> nä, det hade de inte
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> vad är det för trådlöst?
<Kimmen> ralink rt2860
<dagon_> var rädd att du skulle säga broadcom :>
<Kimmen> funkar i ubuntu men bara i g hastigheter så man måste kompilera egen drivare
<dagon_> åh, jisses
<Kimmen> =P
<dagon_> du skulle ju kunna göra en archinstallation
<dagon_> base, xorg, nvidiadrivare, wifidrivare
<dagon_> xbmc
<dagon_> man kan väl köra xbmc som egen session har jag för mig
<Kimmen> undrar om det är arch OpenElec.TV kör på, tror det är det
<Kimmen> testade det och det funkade bra men hade inte stöd för trådlösa
<dagon_> "It's based on Ubuntu, which means that it comes with all the Ubuntu software"
<dagon_> oj
<dagon_> det var visst xbmc-live
<Kimmen> jo det kör jag nu, men har lite väl mkt mer än jag behöver
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> drivaren för rt2860 ska finnas i kernel sedan .29
<Kimmen> om det är den som körs i ubuntu så är den värdelös ^
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_Setup#rt2860_and_rt2870
<Kimmen> men ralink har source
<dagon_> mjo, såg det
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Kimmen> funkar riktigt bra dessutom, har inte haft problem med den än, kör WPA2 hemma och får 270mbit länkhastighet med betongvägg emellan
<dagon_> god morgon amelia
<dagon_> Kimmen: då skulle du ju kunna mecka in en minimal arch installation på din htpc
<dagon_> vet inte hur alternate-versionen av ubuntu funkar
<dagon_> om man får välja paket själv
<Kimmen> tror man får det, la in minimal ubuntu på servern och har byggt från det
<Kimmen> minns dock inte vad som följde med som standard
<dagon_> säkert för mycket :>
<Kimmen> för mycket för en htpc build iaf
<amelia> morrn dagon_
<amelia> dagon_: har du inte sovit än?
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> jag har typ insomnia
<dagon_> det skumma är att det märks inte i kroppen
<dagon_> är inte utmattad eller nåt
<Kimmen> det går över =)
<dagon_> sov 10 timmar förra veckan
<dagon_> denna veckan har jag sovit 2
<amelia> dagon_: inte så skumt, ganska vanligt.
<whomee> onsdag!
<amelia> syns lite under ögonen och i huden efter en månad, men inte nödvändigtvis så att man är trött.
<Barre> morrn morrn
<whomee> bara 5 dagar till måndag
<dagon_> syns inte ens under ögonen
<dagon_> något är fel på mig
<dagon_> eller så har jag utvecklats
<dagon_> till en übermensch!
<amelia> troligen inte, det är snarare väldigt vanligt med sömnproblem i samband med att det blir ljusare. många människors dygnsrytm som ballar ur totalt.
<dagon_> vi får se
<Kimmen> min har ballat ur totalt och med det menar jag att jag kan inte sova hela natten längre utan vaknar då och då och får kanske 6 timmars sömn istället för 7-8
<dagon_> ska till en brain masher
<dagon_> misstänker lite annat också
<amelia> dagon_: att jag inte vill adoptera dig? :P
<dagon_> 8]
<dagon_> hade ju varit guldläge
<dagon_> jag hade fått kåmpizar!
<dagon_> "min adoptivmamma är linuxguru"
<amelia> haha, tyvärr är det nog en högst tveksam coolhetsfaktor på just det. :P
<dagon_> förmodligen :P
<dagon_> jag tänkte på en till
<dagon_> "när jag kommer hem om dagarna så brukar jag och min adoptivmamma leka Tru64 och h4xx4 HP-UX"
<dagon_> fast kanske hade varit värre :>
<amelia> USCH! inte HP-UX
<dagon_> jag skulle vilja lära mig nåt sånt häftigt
<dagon_> men inget är ju gratis
<dagon_> kanske borde leka BSD
<dagon_> till att börja med
<amelia> BSD är en bra början, men de flesta andra system är väl möjliga att få tag i... problemet är väl mer att man ska ha hårdvara att köra dem på.
<dagon_> och där ligger en adoption närmre än att jag får tag i nåt att köra det på
<dagon_> nä, lite indiana jones nu
<amelia> dagon_: haha, det kommer en dag..
<poller> BSD och Lunix är ju rätt likt
<amelia> dagon_: för några år sedan hade jag inte särskillt mycket kul hårdvara.. man hittar grejjer på jobbet så småningom.
<poller> Du investerar nog din tid bättre i att lära dig något vettigare :)
<amelia> poller: du är ju bara gammal och bitter. :(
<poller> amelia: Verkligen :)
<poller> Nu ska jag lämna barn på dagis och sambo på jobbet. Laters :)
<amelia> :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<delhage> ohai gozaimas
<Kimmen> hola
<coobra> någon phpguru här
<Barre> morrn morrn, delhage vilket språk talar vi idag=
<coobra> som  vet om det finns ett tunerings cms eller phpscript ?
<Barre> s/=/?/
<kodein> !!!
<kodein> ¡¡¡
<coobra> 
<coobra> ıüı
<kodein> œĸ.
<coobra> ®éı
<coobra> vet inte vad jag ska söka på hehe
<delhage> Barre: japanska var meningen
<Barre> delhage: spännande... funderar faktiskt på att lära mig lite japanska, speciellt nu när jag skall börja på ett japansktägt bolag
<delhage> Barre: japanskt bolag? då behöver du bara lära dig harakiri och seppuku
<Barre> beror på hur kvartalet går delhage
<Barre> larsemil_: ping pong :)
<amelia> urgh
<amelia> dålig dag idag..
<Barre> igår tog jag bort backupdiffar från ubuntu-se.org som var äldre än 90 dagar... många GB blev det...
<amelia> hehe
<Haffe> Jahaja.
<Haffe> God morgon.
<speakman> morrn'da!
<Kimmen> hyvää huomenta
<speakman> おはよう
<whomee> någon som nyttjar smokeping här?
<whomee> och har koll på master/slave konceptet
<HeMan> hehe, jag ska börja mina mail med "Bästa kund", fast på Nederländska...
<HeMan> "Beste klant"....
<speakman> :D
<Barre> lungt i kanalen idag...
<dagon_> japp
 * stirner muttrar *
<stirner> sabla apache *mumel*
<dagon_> 8]
<amelia> :P
<Barre> nu e re lunch
<delhage> bang bang
<HeMan> i shot you down
<cHarNe2> någon som använder nått front-end till mysql?
<dagon_> amarok
 * dagon_ är rolig
<cHarNe2> dagon_: jo :P
<arand> Hmm, Gnome3:s strategi för att fånga ny användare; ta bort knappen för att stänga av.. =_o
<kodein> keep it simple and stupid
<arand> jo..
<kodein> det gäller att inte gå utanför normen
<cHarNe2> arand: windows 7 är ju samma på vissa brandarde OEM-versioner, stänga avknappen sätter datorn i nått viloläge, man måste höger klicka typ för att stänga av
<arand> Jo, men den går att hitta, och ställa om så att shutdown är default.
<klister_> Partying partying yeah! looking forward to the weekend!
<kodein> ska du förstöra onsdagarna också nu?
<kodein> snart finns bara vladurday att se fram emot
<klister_> Partying partying yeah! partying partying yeah! looking forward to the weekend!!
<kodein> /ignore klister_
<xyzp> ledig idag jummi :-)
<xyzp> amelia, hej
<Coffe> *gäsp*
<xyzp> Coffe, hallå i gäspen ;-)
<kodein> gäsper?
<xyzp> kodein, han låter trötter typ :-)
<xyzp> Kl är 13.30 snart  ca
<Coffe> Barre,  HeMan  lunch snart nu då ?
<cHarNe2> Coffe: funderar också på lunch :P
<HeMan> Coffe, Barre: tidigast V16 tror jag
<HeMan> jag går på reserven tills dess! :)
 * realubot slår sönder dörren till kanalen och kliver in.
<Coffe> HeMan,  du sa ju början  av april. du e höpplös :P
<Coffe> HeMan,  lust att kolla på mitt python script , komma med lite feedback , är ju helt ny på python
<Coffe> drwxrwsrwx+ <--- vad betyder + ?
<realubot> Jag läser att Telia ska uppgradera telefonnätet till VDSL2 så att HDTV m.m. fungerar i nätet. Men om nu IPTV OCH HDTV tar max 5 mbit/s varför måste då Telia uppgradera telefonnätet för att kunna erbjuda HDTV genom IPTV?
<realubot> Snälla ni som vet så mycket... förklara för lille realubot!
<t^> dom tejpar fast en kotte
<t^> säger att det är uppdaterat
<t^> och tar mer pengar :)
<kodein> Coffe: ACL
<Barre> HeMan, Coffe: jag sitter med häcken full tills jag börjar nya jobbet, och när jag börjat nya jobbet kan jag återkomma med lunchdatum som fungerar.
<Barre> HeMan: jag vill också se :)
<realubot> Vet ni inte hur det fungerar, va? va?!?
<Coffe> Barre,  ska du byta jobb ?
<Barre> Coffe: jag vill också se :)
<kodein> dvs, det finns nån sorts ACL-regel associerad med katalogen
<realubot> Och ni ska vara systemadministratörer?
<HeMan> realubot: tror att Telias interna nät inte är byggt för att alla ska streama 5 Mbit/s samtidigt
<Barre> Coffe: ja, första dagen är direkt efter påsk
<Coffe> Barre,  btw gjort ett script för att kolla vilken proxmox host som anv vilket storage
<Barre> kewl
<t^> telia har väl rätt fet svartfiber ? :)
<Coffe> kodein,  ok, tack
<HeMan> realubot: det är gjort för att i alla fall några ska sitta och slösurfa några kbit/s
<Barre> t^: brukar vara 50 micron, inte så fet ;)
<realubot> HeMan: Ok, så deras interna grejer är flaskhalsen då? För ADSL är ju point-to-point så det borde inte vara samma flaskhals som när t.ex. kabeltv skickas över kabeltv-nät.
<HeMan> realubot: skulle gissa det, har inte koll exakt på hur deras nät ser ut
<t^> är säkerligen som diskussionen med glocalnet en polare hade förut. han hade 12mbit som gick i 8a mbit. då ringde säljare och sålde 24mbit så gick det i 18mbit
<t^> varför fungerade inte 12mbit från början ? :)
<t^> telecom = bedrägeri
<HeMan> ska man vara petig så är allt företagande som går ut på vinstmaximering en form av bedrägeri
<t^> ajo men att hitta på förklaringar som att kosmos är i obalans osv vid den först nämda hastigheten när i själva verket dom säljer sina upp till hastigheter och STRYPER medvetet
<t^> dyker gärna efter med polisanmälningar till höger och vänster när dom gör sådär
<t^> be my guest
<Coffe> Barre,  HeMan  --> http://pastebin.se/203691
<realubot> HeMan: Mhm, det kanske är så. Jag tror jag ska ringa Telia och fråga vad dom sysslar med...
<realubot> HeMan: "Telia satsar 500 miljoner kronor på att ge 450 000 svenskar ännu snabbare bredband via telefonjacket i ett av de mest omfattande utbyggnadsprojekten någonsin. Hela utbyggnaden ska vara klar 2013.
<realubot> "
<kodein> ditt samtal är placerat i kö
<kodein> du är viktig för oss, så här får du höra absolute muzak 30 på repeat
<t^> spännande att se om dom svarar på vad dom verkligen gör med nätet ;)
<realubot> "Telias jättesatsning omfattar totalt runt 800 000 bredbandsanslutningar som kommer att uppgraderas med den nya tekniken VDSL2. VDSL2 ger överföringshastigheter via telefonjacket på mellan 30 och 60 Mbit/s beroende på avstånd till telestationen."
<kodein> du beräknas kunna få tala med vår automatiska växeltelefonist om 2 timmar
<t^> haha :D
<kodein> du är nu sist i kön. du behåller din plats i kön
<kodein> låter ju värt att uppgradera DSL:et när det väl ändå talas om att lägga ner kopparnätet helt
<Coffe> Barre,  tanken är . när jag är klart
<Coffe> att jag ska få ett tool, att stänga ner alla vhostar som anv ett visst storage.
<maxjezy> man borde bli kopparnäts terrorist
<maxjezy> påskynda det oundvikliga
<HeMan> aluminium i alla elledningar, yeah!
<Coffe> HeMan,  såg du länken ?
<HeMan> Coffe: jo, jag har inte hunnit köra kodgranskning än
<Coffe> HeMan,  slöo :P
<HeMan> Coffe: men det är ju ditt nicks fel, jag måste ju dricka kaffe!
<HeMan> Coffe: åsså har jag slagits mot licenser, inte roligt alls
<HeMan> Coffe: dina doc-strängar är väl sådär va? :-)
<HeMan> Coffe: i övrigt ser det väl rätt ok ut
<HeMan> Coffe: jag skulle nog iofs försöka undvika ssh'a, men det är nog en designfråga i andra änden
<HeMan> Coffe: varför kör du med shlex.split isf "vanliga" split?
<Barre> Coffe: spännade.. kanske använda sys.argv för att läsa configfil samt ange outputfil också?
<Barre> från kommandoraden that is
<Markslap> Vad förutom proftpd kan tänkas bind:a till port 21?
<realubot> Telia säger att det går att få IPTV och HDTV via ADSL eftersom IPTV tar upp max 10 Mbit/s och 24 Mbit/s abonnemanget garanterar minst 12 Mbit/s i download.
<realubot> Innan har dom sagt att IPTV tar 5 Mbit/s, nu säger dom 10 Mbit/s. :S
<yeager> HD ju :)
<realubot> yeager: Nej, det ska inte spela någon roll. IPTV reserverar 5 Mbit/s och HDTV skulle inte ta mer än 5 Mbit/s. Digital-TV ännu mindre...
<realubot> Jag vet inte. Man får ju olika besked varje gång man snackar med supporten...
<jolaren_> Þ
<realubot> Jag struntar i det. Det är fiber som gäller... säger vi.
<HeMan> realubot: dom sa väl minst 5 Mbit/s och där ingår 10 Mbit/s
<yeager> precis hämtat min qnap 419p+ nas
<realubot> HeMan: Dom sa att IPTV tar max 10 Mbit/s. Innan har dom sagt max 5 Mbit/s (inkl. HDTV).
<realubot> jolaren_: Var har du varit? Jag har inte sett dig på år och dar?
<HeMan> realubot: tyckte du skrev minst 5 Mbit/s tidigare
<antii> yo jolaren_ :-D
<realubot> HeMan: Ja, det är ju vad dom har sagt till mig förr ju.
<HeMan> realubot: ja, 10 Mbit/s är ju mer än 5 Mbit/s (som var minimum)
<realubot> HeMan: Nu säger dom minst 10 Mbit/s. Oavsett vilket så garanterar deras 24 Mbit/s ADSL-abonnemang minst 12 Mbit/s i download så då borde HDTV inte bli ett problem om kunden bara går med på att surfningen går trögt när man kollar IPTV.
<realubot> HeMan: Nej, 5 Mbit/s var MAXIMUM enligt Telia när jag pratade med dom.
<realubot> Nu säger dom att 10 Mbit/s är max bandbredd som IPTV tar upp.
<realubot> Det spelar inte någon roll om 5 eller 10 är max. Det är ju mindre än 12 och då ska ju IPTV (HDTV) och bredband gå att ha via ADSL.
<realubot> Om man har ett 24 Mbit/s ADSL-abonnemang hos Telia.
<Coffe> ang Telia ADSL . har man tv via dom oxå , så kan man aldrig få ut mer än 16 på deras 24
<realubot> Coffe: Ja, IPTV reserverar typ 10 Mbit/s.
<realubot> eller 8 Mbit/s. :S
<Coffe> (
<Coffe> 8
<realubot> Då blir det max 16 Mbit/s kvar, kanske så lite som 2 Mbit/s.
<Coffe> har man de mindre, så ligger tv utanför
<HeMan> realubot: jag tror inte problemet är tekniken, jag tror problemet är politiken
<Coffe> så har man deras 16 eller vad det heter så ligger tv utöver det
<realubot> HeMan: Jaha? Och vad är problemet där då?
<HeMan> realubot: någon har bestämt något i nån ände och då spelar det ingen roll att man kommer med fakta
<Coffe> telia nya router / modem, har fortfarande 100mbits eth protar. så besviken
<HeMan> realubot: det är allt för vanligt där ute i verkligheten
<realubot> Coffe: Telia sa till mgi i telefon precis att IPTV reserverar 10 Mbit/s av 24 Mbit/s. Ett abonnemang på 24 Mbit/s garanterar en faktisk hastighet på MINST 12 Mbit/s. Så om IPTV tar 10 Mbit/s så har du minst 2 Mbit/s och max 14 Mbit/s att surfa för.
<realubot> Om jag har fattat saken rätt...
<Coffe> realubot, jag dejtar en som jobbar med det. men dom kan ha ändrat till 10 nu
<realubot> Coffe: Jobbar på kundsupport eller vad?
<Coffe> realubot,  bla
<realubot> Coffe: Hur är hon då?
 * realubot vill också dejta telefonsupporten...
<Coffe> realubot,  hahaha
<realubot> Coffe: Är Telias telefonsupport något att ha i sängen? Jag vill veta det innan jag abonnerar på bredband hos Telia.
<HeMan> realubot! skärpning
<realubot> Ja, ja.
<Coffe> realubot, du vet att du till 95% kommer prata med en kille, så jag har inga tips om hur du får han i säng.
<Coffe> å handlar ditt beslut om bredband om sånt, bör du hitta isp med bäst koppling mote free6 :P
 * spacebug- är nöjd med Telias support. (dock får jag alltid prata med en tjej)
<realubot> OMGUbuntu svämmar över av Unity-nyheter. Jag undrar om Unity är värt besväret. Det kanske hade varit bättre att lägga tiden på helt andra saker än att skapa ett nytt interface som ingen vet om det kommer att bli flipp eller flopp.
<HeMan> Barre: nån tumregel på hur mycke latens man får ha mot ett disksystem?
<Barre> HeMan: OLTP < 5ms
<HeMan> hmm
<HeMan> enligt munin har vi 71 ms i snitt
<HeMan> hoppas munin mätar fel
<realubot> Det är klart Unity är väl tänkt för surfplattor också. Det kanske är det som är grejen med Unity.
<HeMan> det jag störde mig mest på med unity var att om jag hade en terminal i ett virtuell skrivbors och försökte öppna en till i ett annat virtuell skrivbord så flyttades jag till det första skrivbordet
<HeMan> Barre: vet du om lvm och multipath gör att latensen ökar märkbart?
<Barre> HeMan: det skall det inte göra, om man inte gör fel d.v.s.
<Coffe> Barre,  kollat på länken ?
<Barre> Coffe: ja, och svarat :P
<sajko> d
<realubot> Det är många arbetsgivare som söker personer som är "socialt kompetent". Men om man är social inoompetent då? Var finns jobben för oss?
<HeMan> realubot: samhall
<realubot> Ska vi inte ha några jobb? Dessutom är det en arbetsgivare som har skrivit "servic-minded" i platsannonsens rubrik. Fail, säger jag om det.
<realubot> *service-minded
<Coffe> HeMan, doc strängar ? , hur införskaffa det utan anv ssh ? shlex anv jag för jag hade något problem , sökte, å det var lösningen jag hitatade.
<Coffe> Barre,  i andra labbar, så har jag utökat med med att ta in data . och jag kollar på ett sätt att spara ut data
<HeMan> Coffe: jag skulle lagrat allt i en databas och gjort nått fiffigt runt det
<Coffe> jag spar ju ner hela objekt strukturen. så mina andra tools , går mot det.
<Coffe> Barre,  det var de första jag gjorde med den, så kanske ska revidera den .
<Coffe> kodein,  vet du hur man tar bort acl  ?
<spacebug-> tjena stirner
<Barre> Coffe: du monterar om filsystemet utan att ange acl för att ta bort det helt....
<Coffe> det är en nfs.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Barre> Coffe: ahaa..
<Philip5> amelia upp och nicka! sockerdricka!
<Barre> Coffe: är det någon skillnad då eller?
<Coffe> jag har ingen flagga om att aktivera acl när jag mountar det
<Barre> Philip5: Nej sa flicka, hon får hicka!
<Philip5> Barre: :P
<Barre> Coffe: noacl: Disables Access Control List (ACL) processing.     mount.nfs -o noacl,...........
<Coffe> Barre,  så det är aktiverad default ? och de konstiga är . att det inte har vart så innan
<Barre> Coffe: jag vill också påminna mig att Ubuntu vanilj kernel inte hade nfs-acl kompilerat... men jag använder väldigt sällan nfs så det kan ha ändrat sig..
<Coffe> Barre, ja de måste det ha gjort, eller så är det något annat med just denna maskinen
<Barre> men du har ju uppenbart acl på dina nfs exports och klienterna ser det, så jag antar att de ändrat det
<Coffe> om jag kollar på nfs servern, så ser jag inget
<Barre> nu har mina python object blivigt så fruktansvärt stökiga att jag måste revidera och börja om.....
<Coffe> Barre, , så några andra synpunkter på mitt första python script ?
<Barre> Coffe: nej, men å andra sidan ville jag se för att lära mig.... inte för att jag kan ;)
<madbear> någon som vet hur fn man ska ta reda på alla DNS-servrar mellan min och typ ns1.se?
<arand> ?? tcptraceroute?
<zappe> tjabba
<zappe> hur funkar btrfs i maverick ?
<zappe> körde in debian 6 men får problem med 6st diskar, den vill inte boota upp med mer än 4a diskar.. tänkte testa med ubuntu istället
<arand> Sisådär, senaste kerneln gjorde att grub inste uppdaterar bootalternativen korrekt
<zappe> ahaa jag har samma problem
<madbear> arand: vet inte om det fungerar för detta
<realubot> madbear: nslookup
<realubot> Kanske?
<madbear> realubot: njä inte heller
<madbear> hmm kanske kan hitta på något bara
<realubot> Nehe. :(
<arand> zappe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/752506 du får gärna confirm:a ;)
<zappe> så ubuntu har samma problem som debian 6 med grub och btrfs
<zappe> eller e det kerneln som spökar ?
<arand> zappe: Om det är beroende av antal diskar låter det som något annorlunda dock
<arand> Jag skulle personligen inte köra btrfs på squeeze, den kerneln är förhistorisk ur btrfs-perspektiv...
<zappe> misstänkte bios, men efter att ha kollat bootordning i grub och den e korrekt så vill den inte boota ordentligt iaf... min gamla debian 5 utan btrfs bootar upp alla diskar ordentligt
<zappe> så det lutar åt att det är igenkänning av filsystemen och inte bios eller hårdvara
<zappe> arand, tack för länken
<arand> Jag har ingen aning.
<arand> Tror inte du har samma problem som jag och den där buggen dock...
<zappe> jag kör in ubuntu och testar :P det kan bara gå bättre än det ser ut nu iaf
<arand> Du måste nog nästan köra natty för att få in en ordentligt ny kärna där, med all instabilitet som beta innebär...
<kodein> Coffe: nä
<zappe> arand, hehe hur instabil e betan då ?
<zappe> jag körde maverick från alfa och den var stabil hela tiden.. tror jag
<arand> Well som sagt, senaste kernel-uppdateringen gjorde att jag var tvunge att hoppa in i grub och skriva in btrfs-monteringen manuellt.
<arand> Sen verkar det som om btrfsck varvar fullt när man ska boota, tar lite extra tid...
<zappe> jag kör ex2 på booten och btrfs på root
<arand> Jo, samma, fast ext3
<zappe> ok
<zappe> vilken config var det du ändra ? /grub/ ? eller i etc/grub ?
<zappe> boot/grub*
<arand> Visserligen ser jag inte något av det där btrfsck, i och med att mitt filsystem med lite snapshotting och någon rollback för tillfället bara gör att btrfsck nitar, så jag installerade från unstable, men jag får inte den att prata vett med mountall...
<arand> zappe: Ändrade vid boot-time
<arand> rootflags=subvol=@
<zappe> mmm
<zappe> tack för hjälpen... tar och kollar igenom buggrapporten och så
<arand> Tror att för tillfället är det enklast att ta efter debians exempel och helt enkelt ta bort fsck.btrfs-symlänken
<arand> zappe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/btrfs-tools/+bug/748340 och https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/716736 om du vill ha mer och läsa :þ
<zappe> arand, tackar ! :)
<duggthe> En bunt med Ubuntusar.
<duggthe> Vet någon här inne vad "37-2162-74657210"-delen i värdnamnet c-1da7e455.37-2162-74657210.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se betyder? Kan det verkligen vara ett specifikt hushåll? Känns så sjukt privacy invading, lixom. Den första strängen tycks ändras varje gång IP-adressen ändras, men resten behålls exakt sådär i åratal.
<Markslap> duggthe: Det är en hostname for IP-adressen.
<Markslap> Inte mer utelämnande än IP-adressen självt.
<duggthe> Du läste nog inte vad jag skrev, va? :/
<Markslap> c-1da7e455.37-2162-74657210.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se [85.228.183.36]
<Markslap> duggthe: Det är inget specifikt hushåll om det är ett dynamiskt IP.
<duggthe> Snackar inte om IP-adressen...
<Markslap> Men hosten som du skrev pekar på ett IP-
<Markslap> .*
<Markslap> Precis som en domän.
<duggthe> Jo, men skit i IP-adressen.
<Markslap> Det är en domän tekniskt sett.
<Markslap> Så nej, domänen pekar inte på ett speciellt hushåll.
<HeMan> det var väl 37-2162-74657210-delen som var statisk över åren
<Markslap> Utan följer mest troligt med IP-adressen?
<Markslap> Eller tänker jag fel där?
<duggthe> Markslap: Du missförstår fullständigt. :|
<duggthe> HeMan: Precis det jag skrev? :S
<Markslap> Hur menar du?
<kodein> "duggthe@gnagarstigen23-12345-kalltofta.brodbandsblockaget.se"
<Markslap> Jaha
<Markslap> Nu är jag med.
<HeMan> duggthe: ville bara fö Markslap läsa din text igen
<duggthe> Det KAN vara så att det är ett visst område, eller en viss "bunt" med kunder som har samma "ID-del".
<duggthe> Tydligen har Bahnhof så. Men det verkar ändras för varje kund.
<duggthe> Hos BBB.
<Markslap> Låter rätt troligt.
<Markslap> Sen har dom en bunt IP-adresser som är assignade till dessa.
<duggthe> Hade två olika BBB-hushåll nära varandra och de hade olika.
<duggthe> Nä... skit i IP-adresserna som sagt. :P
<kodein> uschiamig, ondskefulla integritetskränkande dns-records
<duggthe> Det är bara så sjukt.
<kodein> att de har dns-poster för folks ip-adresser?
<duggthe> Nej, att de har husålls-ID som del av värdnamnet.
<kodein> det är ju inte svårare än att geo-ip:a dig
<duggthe> Det är ju aldrig akkurat.
<duggthe> Det är alltid långt ifrån rätt.
<kodein> QQ.
<Markslap> Därför man kör ett shell. :P
<Markslap> Slipper man disconnecta varje gång workstationen stängs ner.
<kodein> varför skulle någon bry sig på vilken av de två gatorna i karlstad du bor på, liksom?
<Coffe> Barre,  kommer du köra 1 storage point eller flera ?
<kodein> Markslap: MEN DÅ VET JU FOLK VAR DITT SHELL BOR!
<Markslap> Oh nus.
<Markslap> Tyskland <3
<Markslap> Jag vet faktiskt inte ens var min server finns fysiskt sett.
<Markslap> Inte brytt mit riktigt.
<duggthe> Står vägg i vägg med dig säkert.
<duggthe> Hos Bosse, 13.
 * kodein vet exakt var hans skalserver står
 * whomee vet med var han kopplar upp sig mot.
<whomee> bara för att flika in
<duggthe> Bosse runkar till alla dina loggade cybersexsamtal.
<Markslap> Jag vet att servern står i Tyskland någonstans.
<HeMan> jag vill vet var min skall-server står...
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> I hall 13.
<kodein> duggthe: vänligen lämna kanalen om du ska hålla på så.
<Markslap> Har ingen VPS, utan kör på dedikerad.
<Markslap> Det är riktigt smutt.
<HeMan> Barre: läste du artiklarna jag skickade?
<realubot> Om jag säger svartvit laserskrivare? Vad säger ni då?
<realubot> Brother säger att dom har stöd för Linux.
<kodein> kom vi inte fram till att det stödet var mer "stöd" än faktiskt stöd, tidigare?
<Philip5> realubot: jag har en lexmark 120n hemma som jag är nöjd med. har den som nätverksskrivare
<kodein> jag säger fortfarande HP Laserjet
<boolean_> köper aldrig HP Laserjet igen
<kodein> cool story, bro
<realubot> kodein: HP is too expensive.
<zappe> arand, jag bytte kernel i debian 6 och det funkar klocrent med 6dıskar och btrfs
<realubot> Philip5: Mhm, Lexmark.
<realubot> Brother gör billiga skrivare. Under 1000-lappen.
<arand> zappe: Där ser man, händer mycket med btrfs nuförtiden
<Philip5> realubot: fast jag har ingen aning om hur lexmark är överlag eller om den modell jag har finns att köpa längre
<kodein> jag köpte ett lassarjet för typ 50 spänn på ETA förra året
<kodein> åas har jag inte orkat titta så mycket på den än, men ändå ;)
 * kodein har anammat det papperslösa hemmakontoret
<Barre> HeMan: den ena har jag läst igenom, den längre ligger här brevid mig
<HeMan> papperslösande kontoret!
<HeMan> Barre: vad stod det då? /me ids inte läsa... :-P
<realubot> Jag tycker inte det är samma sak att läsa en lång text på skärmen som att läsa på papper.
<realubot> Dessutom är det få saker som är så mobila som ett papperhäfte.
<Barre> HeMan: lite om varför inte linux-communityn inte är med och sätter HDD-design (vilket är konsigt) och införandet av 4K sectorers fördelar och nackdelar. Lite om SMR och dess fördelar/nackdelar och om hur stökigt writeback processrna är i linuxkerneln
<HeMan> Barre: ok
<HeMan> Barre: jag har tänkt läsa dom, skulle mest dryga mig med dig
<Philip5> Barre: pr0n för en datanerd alltså?!?! ;P
<Barre> HeMan: svårt att veta när du är dryg eller inte, det är liksom på samma nivå i alla fall ;P
<Barre> Philip5: lite så kanske :)
<HeMan> Barre: det är ju målsättningen, att ha en hög och dryg framtoning i alla lägen!
<Barre> hehe
<HeMan> transcendent minne med ramster verkar koolt!
<ttiicc> kan man fråga angående konfiguration av exim4 för mutt i denna ubuntu channel?
<andol> ttiicc: Det kan man.
<ttiicc> härligt!
<HeMan> ttiicc: ibland kan man till och med få svar! :)
<ttiicc> jag skulle vilja använda mutt och vill börja med att konfigurera exim4
<Philip5> om någon är på riktigt bra humör :)
<ttiicc> hittar dock ingen bra tutorial
<ttiicc> jag vill göra det på enklaste möjliga vis!
<ttiicc> ange server, anv namn, lösen
<ttiicc> and that's it keep it simple
<ttiicc> är det enkelt att fixa eller?
<Barre> du vill alltså först sätt upp en mailserver som kan skicka och taemot mail m.h.a. exim4.
<Barre> +?
<kodein> är det bara MTA-delen du behöver nu?
<ttiicc> jag vill bara andända exim4 för att skicka mail från mutt
<kodein> isf kan jag rekommendera msmtp för mutt.
<ttiicc> är det de du menade eller?
<kodein> msmtp är ju typ skrivet för att funka bra tillsammans med mutt.
<ttiicc> jag vill köra med exim4 då det är mer mainstream
<ttiicc> exim4 kan den användas för att både skicka och taemot eller endast för att skicka mail?
<Barre> ttiicc: sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config
<Barre> då kan du konfigurera exim4
<kodein> alltså, msmtp ger dig exakt det du vill ha och behöver ur konfigureringssynpunkt
<ttiicc> Barre: yes vad ska jag välja när jag väl är där inne?
<ttiicc> kodein: men exim4 känns bättre för en nybörjare som mig
<kodein> din begravning.
<ttiicc> lättare att hitta hjälp för exim4
<kodein> jag stångades mot exim och tröttnade, sen skrev jag 6 rader konf för msmtp och var hemma med korna.
<Barre> ttiicc:  tydligen inte, eftersom den första som sträckte ut handen här var kodein och sa msmtp :P
<marlun> Hur sätter jag upp en forward med iptables så att anslutningar mot localhost:1433 skickas vidare mot 1.2.3.4:1433 ?
<ttiicc> okej jag får väll fundera på det då
<marlun> Destinationen är ej inom NAT utan extern.
<ttiicc> men exim4 är något som man hört mycket om medans det du rekommenderade är något helt nytt för mig!
<ttiicc> BBL
<ttiicc> see you guys
<Barre> ttiicc: jag är ingen hejare på exim4, har bara ställt in mina servers att till "smarthost / nolocal"
<kodein> det är alltså en trestegsprocess; 1. installera msmtp, 2. skapa en .msmtprc i din ~ med ungefär det här innehållet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/590278/ 3. säg åt mutt att sendmail heter msmtp genom att lägga in set sendmail="/usr/bin/msmtp" i din muttrc
<kodein> men du kan förstås slänga in en mycket större MTA om du känner för det
<Philip5> kodein: han drog
<kodein> jaja, det såg jag nu ja :(
<Philip5> säkert otålig ungdom
<kodein> marlun: funkar /sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth1 -d localhost:1433 --dport 1433 -j DNAT --to 1.2.3.4:1433 tro?
<kodein> s/localhost:1433/localhost
<realubot> Vi ungdomar har inte tid att sitta på irc och vänta på svar.
<kodein> inte undra på att man blir bitter
<HeMan> jahapp, nu tror jag att min lxc som bara kör sshd bara har 40M ram
<HeMan> men free säger samma som tidigare
<HeMan> ska jag måsta göra en malloc-snurra som testar kanske?
<marlun> kodein: verkar inte funka. hittar inget om det i netstat -a.
 * kodein har dålig koll på iptablesregler rent allmänst
<kodein> allmänt*
<lilleman72> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJfpLKhSjJs&feature=feedrec_rec-real_rn-4r-2-HM
<lilleman72> lol
<realubot> Canonicals blog: "Soon we will launch a free online trial for Ubuntu using the goodness of the cloud which will be a great first step for Windows users in particular, allowing them to see for themselves the product that so many of us enjoy."
<realubot> Det är ju inte så dumt faktiskt.
<realubot> Dell och Lenovo verkar ju vara Ubuntu-laptops: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Coffe> någon som känner till en bra upnp/dlna spelare som kan spela upp media på annan enhet  ?
<realubot> cahoot: Tror det finns plugin till Rhythmbox?
<realubot> cahoot: Äh, det var till Coffe.
 * realubot blänger på Tabb-tangenten.
<yeager> vlc?
<xyzp> Vad heter hon artisten September?
<eliasjo> Petra Marklund har jag för mig
<larsemil_> Barre: pong?
<xyzp> ah, tack eliasjo
<Philip5> http://www.metro.se/teknik/iphoneanvandare-har-mindre-pengar-an-snittet/EVHkdd!YSQEtCNDgZ1E/
<Philip5> "Britter med god ekonomi och högre lön använder i större utsträckning Android-mobiler eller Blackberry i stället för Iphone, enligt undersökningen."
<Philip5> linux for the rich!
<amelia> Philip5: meh, yesterdays news..
<Philip5> amelia: mä! du är alltid först med allt ;)
<amelia> Philip5: stog ju i metro igår.
<Philip5> jo länken är ju till gårdagens metro
<amelia> Philip5: meh, vad tjafsar du om då, då är det ju gårdagens nyhet. :P
<kosmick> +
<kosmick> +
<Philip5> tsss, du är så 0-day du amelia ;)
<Putty> kan nån hjälpa mig med min script
<Putty> ?
<Kloorup> hej
<Kloorup> Någon som har tid för ett (!) par frågor?
<Philip5> !ask | Kloorup
<Philip5> fråga på
<Kloorup> Tack
<Kloorup> Ett klassiskt problem för en icke "ubuntuare"..
<Kloorup> Vsftpd
<Philip5> spel?
<Kloorup> Är den applikationen som den skall eller?
<Kloorup> :-P
<Philip5> jo det är den väl. vadå då?
<xyzp> amelia, hej
<Philip5> du är lite luddig
<Philip5> ;)
<Kloorup> :)
<Kloorup> När jag försöker starta den så visas ingen info i min promt
<Kloorup> Normalt sett så skall jag få info om att den startas/stoppas
<Kloorup> Men efter ett antal ominstallationer så får jag ingen info, och kan heller inte komma åt servern (har dock aldrig funkat)
<Kloorup> (connection refused by remote host)
<Philip5> den startar nog bara rakt av med de grundinställningar som finns om du inte går in och ändrar den
<xyzp> *ropar på amelia
<Philip5> jag brukar köra proftpd som ftp-server om jag någon gång ska sätta upp en vilket är rätt sällan nu för tiden
<Kloorup> Vart installeras applikationen per default? Alltså när jag kör apt-get install vsftpd
<Philip5> inställningarna hittar du nog under /etc
<Kloorup> Jo, men jag får själv skapa vsftpd.conf när jag har kört "installationen"
<Kloorup> Och det känns väl inte rätt?
<Philip5> du har väl en default conf här /etc/vsftpd.conf
<xyzp> amelia...
<Philip5> den får du anpassa om det är något som behöver fixas till för dina behov
<Kloorup> Men borde inte den filen "installeras" under /etc när jag kör apt-get...  ?
<Philip5> jo det borde den nog
<Kloorup> :-P
<Philip5> Kloorup: har du kollat här? http://www.ubuntu-se.org/wiki/VSFTPD
<Kloorup> OM jag har kollat där :-P
<Kloorup> Känns som om "aptitude" inte tar bort "allt" från min server, för jag blir inte av med mina problem när jag "avinstallerat"..
<Kloorup> Men hursomhelst, så är ju nåt fel, när vsftpd.conf inte installeras under /etc vid installation?
<Philip5> använder du purge?
<xyzp> Philip5, hej
<Kloorup> Purge?
<Kloorup> NÃ¥n film med Sylvester Stallone? :-)
<Philip5> ja, purge istället för remove med aptitude
<Kloorup> syntax?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> xyzp: hej
<Kloorup> Är purge nåt paket som man måste installera?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> det är en parameter för aptitude som remove eller install är
<Kloorup> Ahh, ok..
<Philip5> man aptitide ;)
<Philip5> man aptitude ;)
<Kloorup> aptitude purge vsftpd  ??
<xyzp> Philip5, jag avgår,ha de
<Kloorup> vad är skillnaden mellan remove o purge?
<Philip5> purge avinstallerar ändrade system configs
<Philip5> remove låter dem oftast ligga kvar
<Kloorup> Oki
<Philip5> men det är inte ovanligt att folk verkar tro att purge även rensar inställningar i ~/ men det gör det inte
<Kloorup> Oki
<Kloorup> Microsoft är ju kända för sina "Härliga" felmeddelanden, men Ubuntu tar det hela ett steg längre :-|
<Kloorup> "Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation" :-P
<yeager> lite luddigt är det allt :)
<Kloorup> Lite är väl ändå i underkant??
<cahoot> vanligen har man större chans att få ett användbart felmedd i linux
<Kloorup> Hmm
<yeager> på svenska blir det enklare.. "remove" = ta bort, "purge" = rensa/tömma
<Kloorup> Jo, det förklarar ju saken
<Kloorup> "ssl-cert: Depends: openssl-blacklist but it is not going to be installed"
<Kloorup> Jaha? Nähä?
<Kloorup> :-)
<Kloorup> Kan man reda upp i träsket bland "broken packages"??
<Kloorup> På något vis?
<cahoot> blandat versioner av ubuntu på ngt vis?
<Kloorup> Verkar det så på felmedd??
<Philip5> aptitude dist-upgrade brukar vara lite mer agressiv med att lösa konflikter än aptitude safe-upgrade
<Philip5> man får ändå fråga om man vill göra som den föreslår
<cahoot> installerat paket från annat håll än ubuntu?
<Kloorup> Cahoot: Bra fråga!
<cahoot> det skulle i så fall kunna förklara soppan
<Kloorup> La till nån adress (security ubuntu nånting) i listan över adresser som Ubuntu hämtar från
<Kloorup> Då hittade den ett antal "uppdateringar av säkerhets karaktär"
<cahoot> det borde inte vara ngt fel
<Kloorup> Soppan? Sjuukt god o matig har den blitt...
<Kloorup> Ok?
<Kloorup> Kan jag eventuellt lösa några knutor genom att köra aptitude safe-upgrade?
<Philip5> prova aptitude dist-upgrade i så fall
<Kloorup> Vill jag skriva ett "aggresivt" kommando i min promt då?
<Kloorup> :-P
<Philip5> den föreslår lösning
<Kloorup> ok
<Philip5> den gör inte bara saker
 * realubot har köpt jordnötter.
<Kloorup> Den hade inget att föreslå faktiskt :-|
<Kloorup> "building dependancies" osv
<cahoot> apt-get install -f - vad ger det som förslag?
<Kloorup> Ingenting egentligen
<Kloorup> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, osv
<Kloorup> And 0 upgraded..
<cahoot> ändå får du besked om flera 'broken packages'?
<Kloorup> yes
<Kloorup> I samband med installationen av vsftp alltså
<Philip5> exakt vad säger den då?
<Kloorup> vsftpd vill inte installeras eftersom ett antal "saker" inte är installerade
<Philip5> kan du köra aptitude install vsftpd och lägga in på pastebin vad den svarar?
<Kloorup> "Some packages could not be installed..
<Kloorup> this may mean that you have requested....
<Kloorup> osv..
<Philip5> har du kört en aptitude update först?
<Philip5> den säger väl mer än det där? vilka paket som krånglar och så
<Kloorup> "The following packages have unmet dependancies: vsftpd Depends: ssl-cert <>= 1.0-11ubuntu1> but its not going to be installed
<Kloorup> E: broken packages
<Kloorup> Har kört aptitude update, ja
<Philip5> och om du kör aptitude install ssl-cert ?
<Kloorup> då kommer fler "dependancies"
<Kloorup> The following actions will resolve these dependancies:
<Kloorup> Downgrade the following:
<Philip5> kan du inte posta allt istället på pastbin
<Kloorup> Hmm
<Kloorup> Nu blev det lite annorlunda
<Kloorup> Tidigare så "påstod" servern en massa saker, men jag fick aldrig några options
<Kloorup> Förrän nu :-P
<Kloorup> Jag säger det igen, till mig själv: "Dont quit your daytime job" :-P
<Kloorup> dependancies verkar ha installerats nu iaf. Åter till vsftpd då..
<rossorosso> Hej! jag har en laptop som har 2st batterin.. Ubuntu verkar inte förstå att den skall byta till batteri nr2 när battery nr1 börjar ta slut... hur kan jag fixa detta?
<yeager> vad är det för laptop till att börja med?
<rossorosso> yeager, hp 6910p
<realubot> Tips på bra Linux-guider på video?
<rossorosso> yeager, har du några förslag ? :)
<yeager> rossorosso, det ska funka men ibland "ser" inte systemet båda batterierna. kör du ubuntu 10.10?
<Kloorup> Tack för hjälpen Cahoot och Philip5 :-)
<rossorosso> yeager, japp det gör jag
<lilleman72> ngn här som kan windows??
<Philip5> lilleman72: nej ingen kan windows här
<lilleman72> trodde nästan det
<lilleman72> :D
<amelia> lilleman72: beror på vad det gäller...
<lilleman72> amelia jag lirar CS om du vet vad det är...sen har jag fått en _massa_ fryslagg hela tiden...och min cpu drar iväg upp mot 100% vilket inte är normalt..jag har kollat värmen i datorn & det är ingen fara..
<lilleman72> så frågan är om det kan vara ngt i processerna
<ewook> processorerna, eller processerna?
<lilleman72> processerna
<rossorosso> yeager, jag ser ju när jag trycker på batteriet uppe i högra hörnet att de finns 2 batterin
<lilleman72> saker som ligger igång
<ewook> lilleman72: släck ner onödiga processer till att börja med då.
<lilleman72> men jag vet inte vilket som går till vad
<lilleman72> om det inte står på dom dvs
<lilleman72> jag har 54 just nu som är igång
<ewook> seriöst, vem använder ms project fortfarande *_*
<ewook> kan slå vad om att du kan släcka ner minst 4 till ;)
<lilleman72> kan jag säkert
<lilleman72> tex irc
<lilleman72> då e det 53
<lilleman72> FF då blir det 52
<lilleman72> steam...men CS går under den
<ewook> o du peakar inte på minne så du börjar swappa som en tok?
<lilleman72> har ffs 1500mb ram
<lilleman72> memory usage: 1281/3071 MB (41%)
<lilleman72> så var det
<lilleman72> servern har jag 1500
<lilleman72> men det är denna maskienn
<dagon_> sluta snacka windows
<lilleman72> dagon_ jaja
<lilleman72> det löser sig nog med det
<dagon_> mina ögon blöder
<lilleman72> hahaha
<lilleman72> mina med
<lilleman72> men vafan voiplay funkar inte på linux
<amelia> lilleman72: kollat med Process Explorer.exe ?
<lilleman72> hahaha
<lilleman72> då dödar jag ju hela windows
<Markslap> Nah
<Markslap> Det går att starta den igen.
<amelia> lilleman72: gör du?
<lilleman72> genom en reboot
<lilleman72> amelia ja
<Markslap> Nej.
<lilleman72> os: Windows 7 Ultimate (installed on July 14 2009) :: uptime: 7h 30m 21s
<Markslap> Bara att starta via aktivitetshanteraren.
<Markslap> Bara att skriva explorer i kör-rutan.
 * dagon_ laddar remingtongeväret
<Markslap> Varför pratar du om Windows i en *nix-relaterad kanal?
<amelia> lilleman72: verkar konstigt du.. tror inte vi pratar om samma sak..
<amelia> lilleman72: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653 <- den menar jag.
<Hoxx> finns säkert nån windowskanal :P
<dagon_> ##windows
<dagon_> tror jag
 * realubot laddar revolvern med dumdum kulor.
<Markslap> Dom flesta datorforum med en IRC-kanal (#nordichardware och #sweclockers t.ex) brukar handlar om Windows.
<amelia> windows är iaf mer relaterat till kanalens topic än mycket annat som diskuteras här..
 * dagon_ is chargin teh lazurz
<dagon_> jag har tråkigt
<dagon_> har precis kört en runda med bilen för att jag hade tråkigt
<dagon_> och nu är jag deprimmerad över bensinkonsumtionen
<dagon_> och över mina stavfel
<dagon_> :<
<Philip5> dagon_: blender är antidepressivt :)
<dagon_> 8]
<realubot> dagon_: Bil är inte bra, bil är dyrt.
<dagon_> bil är bäst
<dagon_> och det är inte dyrare än kollektivt
<realubot> häst är bäst
<amelia> intressant att alla hoppar på killen som pratar windows, men inte killen som pratar bil och vapen..
<dagon_> :D
<Hoxx> hehe
<Philip5> det är skillnad på onda ting
<lilleman72> lol
<amelia> värsta är väl att det finns förmodligen fler här som kan windows än vad det finns folk med körkort..
<Hoxx> guns dont kill people, windows do
<Hoxx> :P
<lilleman72> amelia tack för du säger killen...jag är igenteligen en gammal GUBBE
<lilleman72> :D
<amelia> lilleman72: på internet är alla 25.
<dagon_> Philip5: jag har ett dilemma :( tänkte installera arch + kde men då kan jag inte mjewla med ditt ppa =/
<HeMan> dagon_: vad har du för superduperbillig bil?
<Philip5> lilleman72: det är väl för att du är så ungdomlig i sinnet
<lilleman72> hahahaha
<lilleman72> japp
<Hoxx> ja om du e 72 född så e du 39 ca
<lilleman72> måste vara det
<dagon_> HeMan: den drar 0.53l/mil
<Philip5> dagon_: så är det... du får skaffa en annan sugar dady för arch
<HeMan> dagon_: vad har du för fasta månadskostnader då?
<dagon_> mobil
<dagon_> jag betalar inte ens bensinen
<HeMan> dagon_: skatt, försäkring, värdminskning?
<dagon_> jag är arbetslös ffs
 * coobra slaps dagon_ !!!
 * dagon_ klaps coobra 
<HeMan> det är riktigt svårt att hitta en bil som är billigare än lokaltrafik
<dagon_> det kostar 30kr t.o.r. till nästa by. jag kör för 5kr
<Hoxx> när kommer nya ubuntu? i slutet av månaden?
<HeMan> dagon_: och du har inga försärkingskostnade?
<HeMan> dagon_: besiktnint?
<dagon_> det är inte min bil
<HeMan> *g
<HeMan> heh
<dagon_> 8]
<spacebug-> Hoxx: 28:e april
<Hoxx> woo
<Hoxx> får se om uppdateringen lyckas denna gång :)
<realubot> Hoxx: 04 2011
<spacebug-> finns dock ingen snygg nedräknare på deras sida denna gången
<realubot> Hoxx: I slutet oftast.
<Hoxx> okej
<realubot> 11.04. År 11, månad 04.
<Hoxx> jepp
<realubot> Dom brukar komma sent.
<dagon_> 28e tror jag det var
<spacebug-> ja det är det
<Hoxx> no problemo
<realubot> Frågan är om 11.04 är något att ha. Shuttleworth skriver ju själv att Unity inte är helt klart förrän 11.10.
<coobra> <3
<Hoxx> just..
<HeMan> man kan köra 11.04 utan unity
<realubot> Hoxx: Japp, men inte 11.10.
<HeMan> eller i alla fall utan att använda unity
<dagon_> sjukt att jag kommer ihåg release date även fast jag inte själv använder :P
<Hoxx> unity ser ju iaf tufft ut :P
<Hoxx> har inte testat det alls...
<realubot> dagon_: Kör du nya Mint rolling release?
<dagon_> nä
<realubot> HeMan: I 11.10 är inte desktop-alternativet med längre.
<realubot> dagon_: Ok.
<HeMan> realubot: är du säker?
<dagon_> realubot: kör vanliga julia
<realubot> HeMan: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/ubuntu-11-10-will-not-ship-with-classic-gnome-desktop/
<HeMan> hmm
<rossorosso> Tjena grabbar!..Jag har ett problem i ubuntu, jag har 2 batterin i min laptop men ubuntu verkar endast använda 1 av batterien. Laptopen är HP 6910p
<realubot> Men kanske Gnome Shell?
<HeMan> hoppas det går ladda hem
<realubot> Fungerar Gnome Shell i Ubuntu 11.04/11.10?
<dagon_> Gnome's Hell
<HeMan> ohnoews, tomtar i h-vetet!
<dagon_> yes
<dagon_> beware!
<HeMan> hehe, undrar om frugan märker att jag bittorrentar alla centos 5.6-skivor
<dagon_> :)
<realubot> Ska verkligen root vara ägare till /var/www?
<coobra> nej
<realubot> Och filer i /var/www? :S
<dagon_> nej
<coobra> OveSundBERG ska vara det
<dagon_> :D
<coobra> OVE
<dagon_> user: OVE group: OVE
<madbear> laserturken ska vara det
<coobra> TJENAREMANNEN !!!
<realubot> Det är det ju default i Ubuntu Server 10.04.2 + Apache.
<coobra> med ove
<coobra> :d
<coobra> billigt
<realubot> sudo chown -R laserturken:laserturken /var/www/
<realubot> *r det rätt?
<realubot> *Är
<coobra> ja
<coobra> lägg till gruppen och wheell
<coobra> :p
<realubot> Men seriöst så är ju root ägare till /var/www och index.html. :S
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> men kanske inte så smid
<realubot> Ska det inte vara www-data eller någon annan user än root?
<dagon_> exempelvis jo
<realubot> Jag har för mig att det har varit www-data förr.
<realubot> Varför har Ubuntu Server bytt till root som ägare till www?
<cHarNe2> realubot: why not?
<yeager> därför att hackar man webbservern så kan man ändra på webbsidorna
<yeager> därför ska inte www-data äga /var/www
<yeager> (såvida inte något skript måste ändra i någon fil)
<Philip5> maxjezy: leker du med uppkopplingen?
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja orka inte dra kabel till sängen så kör wifi
<Philip5> så pass
<maxjezy> aa
<Philip5> så du kan ligga i sängen och köra blender?!?! ;)
<maxjezy> latar mig, tänkte kolla lite tutorials men inga nya finns ju
<Philip5> det betyder att det är du som måste börja göra tuts
<maxjezy> min datorstol är upptagen som stöd till klädtork
<Philip5> jag har inte fått något svar när jag undrade om du upptäckt något nytt med blender sedan du uppdaterade
<maxjezy> har inte haft så mycket tid att utforska ännu
<maxjezy> har du?
<Philip5> har inte heller kollat runt så jag vet inte riktigt
<Philip5> de jobbas i alla fall en massa på koden hela tiden så nått måste ju vara på gång
<Philip5> verkar vara ett riktigt aktivt projekt
<dagon_> jag ska nog pilla lite ikväll
<dagon_> se om jag får rätt på yafaray
<dagon_> men alltså
<dagon_> måste jag göra material först i blender render?
<dagon_> och sen överföra till yafa?
<Philip5> undrar om jag ska ta tag i och kolla hur jag bäst gör olika paket versioner av lux från samma kod med stöd för nvidia, amd och utan
<Philip5> nej du gör materialen som yafamaterial som är speciella för yafa
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> okej
<dagon_> ska leka mer med det sen
<dagon_> kollar poker after dark nu :>
<dagon_> jag gör ett VLC wallpaper sen också
<Philip5> bakfylletv
<dagon_> som test
<dagon_> ska göra det orangea glas
<dagon_> och det vita solid
<dagon_> kan det vara nåt?
<Philip5> en bit kaka i yafa
<Philip5> dagon_: vilka drivisar använder du för ditt amd-grafikkort?
<Philip5> de helt öppna eller cataclysm eller vad de heter?
<HeMan> jag har förresten några hundra cores som står och idlar, har ni något som ni vill rendrera?
<Philip5> HeMan: maxjezy kanske har nåpot och han brukar ju köra renderingar på en intel atom annars så det bara måste ju bli skillnad :D
<maxjezy> HeMan, what?
<maxjezy> hur mycket kraft är det?
<HeMan> finns det bara någon mpi-variant av blender eller liknande så kan jag kör det
<HeMan> maxjezy: några år gammal intel dual core
<HeMan> maxjezy: tror det är 8 GB på varje nod
<Philip5> mpi som i?
<Philip5> smp?
<HeMan> maxjezy: tror det är ca 100 maskiner
<Philip5> multi process?
<HeMan> mpi som i messaga passing interface
<HeMan> openmpi eller mpich
<Philip5> clusterteknik
<HeMan> är rätt säker att i alla fall povray finns i en mpi-version
<Philip5> blender har ju inbyggt clusterstöd
<maxjezy> jag har ett projekt ja skulle kunna göra klart som jag är sugen på att rendera
<Philip5> går att köra som en nod
<maxjezy> men hinner nog inte med det idag
<HeMan> maxjezy: klustret ska stängas sista helgen i april så innan dess går det bra
<HeMan> nåväl, nu är det sängdax!
<HeMan> ha det!
<amelia> *gäsp*
<dagon_> sömntutor
<Philip5> dagon_: vi väntar ju på att få se lite yafagrejer från dig
<dagon_> coming up
<dagon_> ska finetune:a lite
<amelia> bah, jag hatar nätter--
<dagon_> Philip5: där blir ju ingen färg i yafa :(
<maxjezy> dagon_, du får lägga till färgerna när du valt yafaray
<maxjezy> om du gör det med blender som renderare
<dagon_> wat
<maxjezy> så kommer den rendera utan färgerna
<dagon_> men det är som om lamporna inte funkar
<maxjezy> lamporna fungerar lite annorlunda också
<dagon_> lägga till färgerna?
<maxjezy> materialen
<maxjezy> om jag minns rätt
<dagon_> jag har materialet från blender render
<dagon_> det har jag lagt till i yafa
<dagon_> "Logo" heter den
<maxjezy> vet inte om blender kan konvertera färgerna till yafaray
<dagon_> för jag greppar inte riktigt hur jag annars sätter färg med yafa
<dagon_> finns ju bara absortion, filter och mirrir
<dagon_> mirror*
<maxjezy> nu tvingar du mig att sätta igång bländr
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> diffuse color
<maxjezy> släng dit en arealamp
<dagon_> jag har 2
<maxjezy> kan du posta din .blend
<maxjezy> funkar för mig utan problem här iaf
<dagon_> vad är den där sidan nu igen?
<dagon_> måste bokmärka den känner jag
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/blend/
<dagon_> http://www.pasteall.org/blend/5955
<dagon_> nu är ju lamporna fuckade
<dagon_> för jag testade
<Philip5> har ni problem
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> jävla yafa is yankin' my chain
<Philip5> nej jag tror inte yafa kan konvertera vanliga blender materials
<amelia> dumdidum
<realubot> Det är dålig fart i kanalen på nätterna. :S
<maxjezy> testrenderar här nu
<maxjezy> går segt
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> ser mörkt ut
<dagon_> det är bäcksvart
<maxjezy> dagon_, mörkt ja
<maxjezy> ska testa lite
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag får färg på loggan om jag använder coated glossy
<dagon_> men där är nåt som ligger i vägen
<dagon_> inget fysiskt
<dagon_> hamnar typ nån svart fyrkant framför allt
<dagon_> men jävla skit
<dagon_> lampjäveln täcker ju
<maxjezy> lampan
<maxjezy> och transparansen
<maxjezy> gör att det blir typ, grått
<maxjezy> du har ju en plane under
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> den ska bara funka som reflektion
<dagon_> ville få lite snyggt ljus genom loggan
<maxjezy> jaha, då måste du ändra i render delen
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> du ska få en update nu
<dagon_> har pillat lite
<maxjezy> direct lightning funkar nog inte med det du vill uppnå
<maxjezy> Philip5, HJÄLP TE NU!
<dagon_> förmodligen inte
<maxjezy> jag är ingen höjdare på detta men, luxrender skulle jag använda
<maxjezy> :)brb, måste fixa en grej
<dagon_> jag postar länk så länge
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<dagon_> :D
<dagon_> maxjezy: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/yafa_testpng.png
<maxjezy> daggen, dä ser ju bra ut!
<Philip5> tror det svåra är att göra det mot helsvart botten
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> kanske borde ha en gradient
<dagon_> svart till arch blå?
<dagon_> det är svårt att fixa materialet till botten också
<dagon_> gör man fel så plockar den för mycket ljus
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> har 2 lampor
<dagon_> så blir 2 skuggor
<dagon_> inte bra
<dagon_> oj
<dagon_> anistropic var ju svincoolt
<dagon_> maxjezy: halp
<dagon_> dumma jävla yafa
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> jatte dumm
<dagon_> det blir varken glas eller blått
<maxjezy> ja försöker själv få till det men fan ja fattar inte riktigt
<maxjezy> glaset blir inte bra i yafa
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> får väl mecka in lux igen
<maxjezy> blir det inte bra i interna?
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> blir sådär typ
<maxjezy> glas blir bäst när man får uppleva effekterna glas ger
<dagon_> måste spela lite poker nu
<maxjezy> de där caustics, förstoringsglas effekten osv
<maxjezy> poker?
<maxjezy> var spelar du?
<dagon_> lirar bara för skojs skull just nu med pokerth
<dagon_> ska ta tag i det och lira på full tilt
<dagon_> men måste reboota till windows då :(
<maxjezy> ja brukar lira partypoker
<maxjezy> funkar i wine
<maxjezy> renderar din scen i interna nu
<maxjezy> återkommer nä de är klart
<dagon_> :)
<Philip5> jag är arg på ett program som använder scons för att byggas... scons är värdelöst att bygga med om man ska göra paket
<maxjezy> jag är arg på tjejen som köper bic rakhyvlar
<maxjezy> dom gula soppiga
<maxjezy> fan, rakade mig idag i över en timme
<maxjezy> utan att bli klar
<dagon_> de är hemska
<dagon_> jag kör med Gilette Mac3
<dagon_> tror jag den heter
<maxjezy> ja brukar köra såna engångshyvlar med 2-3 blad
<maxjezy> antingen gilette eller kopior
<maxjezy> men aldrig 1 blad system och stelt jäkla skaft
<dagon_> usch nej
<madbear> är det verkligen ett system
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-07
<puttek> rakar sig gör man med apparat, inte hyvel.
<dagon_> de rika de kan ;)
<maxjezy> apparat når ju inte ända fram
<dagon_> precis
<maxjezy> dagon_, hur gjorde du loggan?
<dagon_> fuskade
<dagon_> svg
<dagon_> convert to mesh
<maxjezy> okey
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> säkraste sättet
<maxjezy> tror du du skulle klara modellera den?
<dagon_> använd curves så
<dagon_> jag försökte först modellera den
<dagon_> sen tipsade Philip5 mig om svg-importen
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> heja Philip5
<maxjezy> heja
<maxjezy> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-zM93UrPQKHM/TZz0hKGnkRI/AAAAAAAABKI/k1XACOjVh7o/s1600/archlogo.png
<maxjezy> så blev archlogon i blender för mig
<maxjezy> inte så bra dvs
<dagon_> den blev glasigare än min iaf :P
<dagon_> yafa eller vanliga?
<maxjezy> VANLIGA
<maxjezy> oj
<maxjezy> capskock
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> caps cock
<dagon_> fy vad uttråkad jag är
<dagon_> sleeperz kreeperz
<mach> elmatachica
<spacebug-> jahapp
<andol> gomorron gomorron
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmro9l2scXk
<coobra> dagon_: :D
<coobra> dagon_: fyfan så lång  :D
<coobra> dagon_: man skulle ha htpcn automatiskt spela den när man  ska vakna haha
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> jag funderar på att köra den med ett alarm på datorn
<dagon_> jag har ju högtalarna typ 1.5m från sängen :P
<coobra> grannarna lär hata mig på riktigt
<dagon_> :)
<coobra> :p
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tFMnunIN28 <- kör den annars
<dagon_> då älskar de dig nog
<coobra> hahha
<coobra> :D
<coobra> tror inte det
<dagon_> 8]
<coobra> roligare med gamla visor osv :D
<coobra> iriterar mer
<coobra> fan
<coobra> fick nog inte med all hdd nu
<coobra> :/
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUsePoATbrU <- typ den? :D
<coobra> ja
<coobra> :D
<coobra> lol
<spacebug-> dagon_: eller http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRidd2kVPYU
<dagon_> 8]
<spacebug-> väcker minnen hehe
<coobra> spacebug-:  buuu
<coobra> :p
<dagon_> coobra: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dnj62cbu4jc
<dagon_> den är nog också lagom irriterande :D
<dagon_> bara introt på den låten gör mig irriterad :Pp
<coobra> :p
<coobra> lol
<coobra> ja
<spacebug-> nä sova nu, godnatt!
<dagon_> Oo
<coobra> spacebug-: gnatt  *kram*
<spacebug-> :) *kjamiz*
<coobra> dagon_: fan man skulle ha en 3-5 st
<coobra> dagon_: köra alla på en gång
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs9ECp445fY
<dagon_> kör den då?
<dagon_> samtliga ljud spelas upp samtidigt :D
<coobra> lätt
<coobra> :D
<coobra> fan
<coobra> är det onsdag idag
<Kimmen> nä det är väl ändå torsdag?
<dagon_> japp
<Kimmen> blev lite orolig där ett tag =P
<andol> Rätt hög hoppsan-faktor på det här? http://digitallife.today.com/_news/2011/04/06/6419851-woman-single-handedly-cuts-off-two-countries-from-internet
<_sara_> http://digitallife.today.com/_news/2011/04/01/6390054-teacher-posts-and-mocks-photo-of-student-on-facebook lmao
<Barre> mottn
<Barre> s/tt/rr/
<antii> morr
<Barre> antiipanti!
<antii> Barreparre läget
<cHarNe2> morrn
<amelia> *gäsp*
<HeMan> Morrn!
<amelia> HeMan: sa vi söndag?
<VooDoo__> Någon som kan förklara detta problem för mig: Jag har satt upp en hårdvaruraid på moderkortet med 2x 2tb diskar i en raid0, när jag laddar tex gparted live cd (den sensate) så dyker diskarna upp som en 1,67tb disk dvs det saknas endel. Någon som stött på samma problem?
<Kimmen> det låter onekligen skumt
<VooDoo__> jupp :)
<Kimmen> kan det vara så att det som upptäcks är ena disken och inte ditt raid set?
<HeMan> amelia: jag tror det, jag ringer och dubbelkollar
<amelia> HeMan: :)
<VooDoo__> Kimmen: Nej jag tror faktiskt inte det, för använder jag en gammal gparted så visar den dels 1,67tb delen samt 2st inviduella diskar på 2tb vardera
<virtuald> Vo du har inte hårdvaruRAID i moderkortet, det är mjukvara i BIOS och (windows)-drivrutiner. Om ditt moderkort inte kostade flera tusen iaf
<virtuald> voodoo__:
<VooDoo__> virtuald: Det jag misstänkte :)
<Barre> antii: jovars det är väl bra.. själv då?
<VooDoo__> virtuald: så troligen att det inte fungerar bra är pga drivarna eller?
<HeMan> LWN-dag!
<Coffe> VooDoo__,  ja du , disken är på 2Tb, men hur mycklket utrymme får du på den efter du skapat partition och så ?
<Coffe> HeMan, ?
<HeMan> Coffe: Linux Weekly News, lwn.net
<VooDoo__> Coffe: borde bli ca 3,67TiB om jag förstått det rätt i en raid0
<virtuald> voodoo__: Ja alltså finns det en fakeraid-drivrutin
<antii> Barre: trevlans.. jobb :(
<Coffe> VooDoo__,  vad är det för raidkort ?
<virtuald> eller vad de kallar den nu för tiden
<Coffe> låter som du gjort en raid1
<Coffe> virtuald, ja många vanliga mobo har en sån funktion
<VooDoo__> virtuald: ok, läste lite om det igår men minns inte allt :) på tillverkarens hemsida så finns det ingen dirvare för linux att ladda ner.
<virtuald> voodoo__: Annars är det bara att köra på linux vanliga software RAID som ofta ger bättre prestanda
<VooDoo__> Coffe: det är den inbyggda raiden på ett jetway nc84-lf moderkort
<VooDoo__> virtuald: ok, tänkte att den på moderkortet skulle avlasta cpun lite mer men det kommer den troligen inte göra då?
<VooDoo__> virtuald: iom fakeriad
<virtuald> oftast avlastas inget
<virtuald> RAID0 går väl ungefär lika snabbt i mjukvara ändå
<VooDoo__> virtuald: förvisso men har du ett riktigt raid kort så avlastar den ju cpuns jobb
<Barre> inte mätbart vid raid0 eftersom raid0 inte genererar någon overhead IO
<virtuald> Ja men du har inga checksummor på RAID0
<virtuald> Barre är experten, jag ska gå upp. Hejdå.
<HeMan> det kan vara så att det går boota direkt från en raid0'a med fakeraid
<HeMan> men det finns inga garantier
<VooDoo__> Barre: ok, så med andra ord är det "hugget som stucket" om jag kör softraid (raid0) eller raidkort (raid0)
<VooDoo__> HeMan: ok ok, känns som jag får labba lite med detta när jag kommer hem ikväll
<Coffe> VooDoo__,  ok, då kan du behöva ladda mjukvaruraiden . cat /proc/mdstat har jag för mig
<Barre> VooDoo__: när det gäller linux så är det (enligt mina erfaranheter) betydligt enklare att köra mjukvaruraid en faikraid. Personligen har jag varit med om för många drivrutinsproblem, och det har inte varit något direkt prestandavisnt med att köra fakeraid.
<Barre> VooDoo__: om du däremot har ett riktigt raid-kort så är det en annan femma
<VooDoo__> Barre: ok! då är jag med!
<VooDoo__> Barre: skulle tro att det är mjukvaruraid på kortet med tanke på priset som är 1200kr :)
<amelia> bah, fan vad jag är trött. :(
<VooDoo__> Barre: en sista fråga bara, om jag kör en mjukvaruraid och ska bara raida ihop diskarna för att ha dem som lagring (dvs inget operativ) då är det väl ingen idé att dra in swap partition etc?
<VooDoo__> n00b fråga .)
<whomee> ne ska de bara vara lagring så behövs inge swap
<VooDoo__> goodie!
<Coffe> Barre,  jag har i många fake raid på mobo , vart vungen ladda drivers för mjukraid i OS
<Barre> Coffe: mm.. struligt tycker jag
<Barre> nu var det i.o.f.s. några år sen jag körde det själv, men det hände mer än en gång att det strulade vid kerneluppdatering
<Coffe> Barre, så , min kod var ok ? du har knappt klagat :)
<HeMan> Coffe: det jag funderade på i går var att du från ena klassen skapade en annan klass, kändes inte helt rätt
<HeMan> Coffe: men jag hade inte tid att klura på hur man skulle gjort i stället
<HeMan> Coffe: och i kväll ska jag dricka öl så då blir det inte nu heller
<Barre> Coffe: nej, jag klagar aldrig :) kanske lite för lite "felkontollerings"-kod..
<Coffe> HeMan, ok, det är ju att cloud servers är ju en del, och vhost är ju en annan
<Coffe> Barre,  ahh , fel, sånt kodar inte jag :P
<HeMan> Coffe: jo men jag tror att man ska försöka separera lite mer, men det tillhör nog kanske överkurs
<Coffe> HeMan,  lägger det på minnet. de är mitt första python och mitt första OOP
<Barre> Coffe: tänkte mest på att kontrollera om config.cfg finns, eller om det redan finns en output fil och inte bara skriva över, o.s.v.
<HeMan> Coffe: för att var första OOP så såg det annars väldigt bra ut
<Coffe> Barre, ja, min första tanke . var att den även skulle hämta den filen
<Barre> nu är det dags för sommardäck... cya
<Coffe> Barre,  idag | jag output för att få det ,  men jag har byggt andra app på denna grund
<Coffe> så detta är bara till för att skapa min data struktur .
 * realubot ställer tillbaka dagon_ remingstongevär i vapenskåpet.
 * HeMan ger realubot en örongnuggis för att han alltid lever om så mycke när han kommer
<realubot> lever om?
<realubot> What does that mean?
<HeMan> realubot: låta, larma, skramla, stöka
<HeMan> realubot: smyg i stället
<HeMan> realubot: på ljudlösa indiantofflor
 * realubot beställer ett par indiantofflor på Internätet.
<realubot> Vad händer idag då linuxgeeks?
<Richiie> tja jag har lite problem med screen, för att döda en screen session man har uppe (tänk er en flik) hur gör jag då? ctrl a ctrl k sägs funka men de funkar inte för mig gör jag fel eller?
<HeMan> Richiie: prova ctrl-a d
<Richiie> HeMan: men då Detachar jag väl hela screen ?
<realubot> Richiie: http://www.pixelbeat.org/lkdb/screen.html
<Richiie> de jag menar är att döda enbart en screen session man öppnat emd ctrl-a c
<realubot> Richiie: Ja, det är deattach, enligt länken.
<joakim> Richiie: exit
<Richiie> joakim: är exit enda sättet?
<joakim> förmodligen inte
<Richiie> finns inge kort kommando som gör samma sak ?
<joakim> men ett sätt
<Richiie> alternativt sätt förutom exit?
<HeMan> Richiie: exit
<joakim> ctrl a x
<HeMan> Richiie: i bash kan du trycka ctrl-d
<Richiie> joakim: ctrl a x låser min screen
<Richiie> blir som screenlock.
<Richiie> HeMan: ska prova ctrl d
<Richiie> HeMan: tack!
<Richiie> HeMan: ctrl d rä samma som exit
<Richiie> grymmt skönt tack :)
<joakim> udda, ctrl a x funkade för mig precis
<Richiie> joakim: vad för system kör du ?
<joakim> oh sorry
<Richiie> joakim: :-)
<HeMan> Richiie: ctrl-d är sama som exit
<Richiie> HeMan: tack
<Markslap> Ctrl-a d <3
<realubot> Richiie: http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/manual/html_node/Default-Key-Bindings.html#Default-Key-Bindings
<Richiie> de var det jag letade efter.
<Richiie> realubot: ja jag har sett den där men de är felaktig info de ger
<Richiie> de påstår att ctrl a ctrl k funkar
<Richiie> jag säger att det svarar inte ens på de kommandot.
<HeMan> Richiie: men du kan ju köra annat än bash i screen och då är det att avsluta programmet som gäller
<Richiie> HeMan: jo de är sant beror på vilket shell man sitter i
<realubot> Richiie: Ok. :S DÃ¥ har jag inga tips.
<joakim> Richiie: provade först med ctrl a q, funkade inte, provade ctrl a x efter.. men den måste ha fattat det som ctrl a a
<HeMan> Richiie: ctrl-a ? ger lite hjälp annars
<Richiie> realubot: det är lungt kompis HeMan fixade :)
<HeMan> Richiie: men kör du tex top i din bash så funkar ctrl-a k
<Kimmen> C-a k annars
<realubot> Richiie: HeMan vara duktig på Linux. HeMan hjälpa oss förstå.
<Richiie> ja säger bara screen <3
<Kimmen> tmux <3
<Markslap> Tmux <3
<Richiie> är de mer Rock & Roll i Tmux eller?
<Markslap> Det uppdateras fortfarande.
<Markslap> Screen har bara bugfixar, men inget utvecklande.
<HeMan> Richiie: hmm, ctrl-a k verkar funka även i "vanliga" shell för mig
<Richiie> HeMan: exekverar du program då i din screen som top o så ?
<Richiie> HeMan: ska prova top då häng kvar.
<HeMan> Richiie: jag kör det mesta i screen
<Richiie> HeMan: hmm slängde upp en ny "flik"  nu med top i men ctrl a k funkar ej för att stänga ner varken top elelr den screen sessionen
<HeMan> Richiie: skumt
<Richiie> ska se va ctrl -d gör
<Kimmen> Richiie: får du inte upp nån rad längst ner som frågar dig om du verkligen vill döda fönstret?
<Markslap> Hur öppnar man ett nytt window i screen?
<Richiie> Kimmen: Nope.
<Richiie> ctrl a c
<HeMan> Markslap: ctral-a c
<Markslap> Har har bind:at om ctrl-b i tmux till cltr-a.
<Markslap> Ah
<Markslap> Som i tmux.
<Richiie> alltså screen det är äkta om ja säger så
<Richiie> samma sak med emacs, ja tkr att folk som kör VI
<Richiie> de är ja jag vet itne märkliga typer :P
<Markslap> :P
<Richiie> de är emacs som är rock & roll
<Markslap> Screen är orginalet.
<Markslap> Absolut.
<Markslap> Men som med musik så utvecklas saker.
<Markslap> Och tmux är en mycket värdig ersättare.
<Richiie> Markslap: ska bli kung i Screen först sen kanske man prövar Tmux i framtiden :)
<Markslap> :P
 * HeMan testar tmux
<amelia> HeMan: haru pratat med duden?
<Markslap> HeMan: Kan rekommendera dig att pilla lite i ~/.tmux.conf
<Markslap> HeMan: Du ska få en länk
<Richiie> Markslap: va, kan man konfigurera det o grejjer
<Kimmen> Jag gillar tmux mest för att jag får en statusbar =P
<HeMan> jag har kört light-version dtach på min openwrt-router
<Richiie> jäklar, då verkar de hända grejjer.
<HeMan> amelia: jo
<amelia> HeMan: vad händer då?
<HeMan> amelia: han hade fått ja hemifrån men han skulle dubbelkolla i kväll
<Markslap> HeMan: http://www.linuxized.com/2010/05/switching-from-gnu-screen-to-tmux/
<Markslap> Richiie: Ja, det är klart att man kan.
<Markslap> Kan man inte det i screen?
<amelia> HeMan: cool cool
<Markslap> Kimmen: Mm, tror dock att man kan ha det i screen också.
<Richiie> vad är de för status bar där uppe på screenshotsen ja ser på Tmux ?
<Markslap> Där nere brukar den vara.
<Markslap> Det är frivilligt om man vill ha den.
<Markslap> Det är öppna windows och lite annat mys.
<Richiie> hur äckligt som helst :P
<Kimmen> Markslap: kanske det men tmux känns smidigare på nåt sätt
<Markslap> Richiie: Den går att stänga av.
<Kimmen> vet inte hur lätt det är att scripta screen till att starta en session med si och så många fönster med window split osv
<Markslap> Richiie: Jag tyckte samma sak.
<Markslap> Gillade den inte alls först.
<Richiie> och då är vi återigen på scenariot smaken är som baken :) vissa gillar VIM andra gillar Emacs men de finns ingen som kan va bra på båda
<Kimmen> jag kan ingen så det räknas väl? =)
<Richiie> jag personligen tkr folk som kör Vim är konstiga då, ja är skolad i Emacs haha
<Markslap> http://i.solidfiles.net/f2805.png
<Markslap> Där är min tmuxconf och irssi.
<HeMan> nån som kör NFSv4 med kerberos-autenticering? ska man verkligen behöva en keytab för varje klient?
<Markslap> Jag använder bara nano.
<Richiie> Markslap: du har en snygg irssi conf med syntax highlighting på folks nick
<Markslap> Gör inga avancerade saker i mina texteditorer.
<Kimmen> samma här
<Markslap> Richiie: Det är bara nickcolor.
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Det är riktigt smutt, lättare att se skillnad.
<Richiie> Markslap: cool får konfigurera de med trött på bara vitt / gult :)
<Richiie> i orginal confen.
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Bara att googla nickcolor.pl
<Markslap> Och köra /load ~/nickcolor.pl
<Richiie> aha de är ett plugin till irssi alltsÅ ?
<Markslap> (Om du har wget:at den till din homefolder
<Markslap> Japp
<Richiie> .pl
<Markslap> )*
<Richiie> va grymmt :)
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/it/varnar-for-omfattande-cyberbrott_6071021.svd
<Kimmen> var tvungen att pastea min tmux med: http://solidfiles.net/d/6f1d/ =)
<Markslap> ^^
<Markslap> Jag diggade U/L och D/L där.
<Markslap> Vad kör du för något för att få det?
<Markslap> Jag skulle gärna vilja ha minnesanvändning också.
<Kimmen> jag kör ett enkelt script bara, plocka rx/tx, sleep 5 sen medelvärde
<Markslap> Ah :)
<Markslap> FÃ¥r man copypasta?
<Kimmen> sure, kan skicka det i priv strax
<Kimmen> är inte snyggaste men funkar =P
<Markslap> Tack :)
<Markslap> Det är lugnt :)
<Markslap> Det ska vara lite hemmasnickrat
<Kimmen> här: http://pastebin.com/TEb109aC
<Kimmen> la upp om nån annan var intresserad
<Markslap> Tack :)
<Kimmen> np
<Markslap> Kimmen: Ligger den där i .tmux.conf eller backrc?
<Richiie> Kimmen: jag hör av mig till dig i framtiden när jag går över till Tmux
<Kimmen> den ligger som en egen fil, typ speed.sh lr nåt som är exekverbar
<Richiie> o frågar om din conf :) sen
<Markslap> Kimmen: aaah
<Kimmen> Markslap: sen lägger du till den i statusbaren med #(/path/to/script/script.sh)
<Kimmen> Richiie: gört
<coobra> vad heter opensås alternativet till google analytics
<cHarNe2> coobra: webastatistik?
<coobra> ja
<cHarNe2> coobra: piwik
<coobra> cHarNe2:  tackar
<cHarNe2> coobra: np
<carl-> livet är en tävling .. och efterssom den aldrig tar slut .. så vinner den som dör rikast
<rambo3> morgon
<HeMan> Philip5!
<HeMan> är det drqueue man ska köra för att kluster-rendrera med Blender?
<Coffe> HeMan,  , så oop, så hur skulle du ha gjort det då ? att alla var identiska objekt ?
<Kimmen> Nån som har en aning om hur man skickar en fil från irssi via bitlbee msn? om det går alltså
<dagon_> det går inte
<dagon_> tror jag
<Kimmen> synd =/
<Kimmen> hittade nånting om en gammal feature request gör file transfer i bitlbee som ska vara löst
<cHarNe2> Kimmen: avinstallerade mitt bitlbee igår :P
<Kimmen> attans, enligt det här: http://bugs.bitlbee.org/bitlbee/ticket/3 så verkar det åtminstone som att inkommande file transfers ska funka
<Kimmen> hmm, hade inte läst hela =P
<dagon_> :>
<duggthe> Finns det kabel-TV-piratkort idag som det fanns pirat-satellit-TV-kort förr? Så man fick alla kanaler man kunde få in? Sjukt störigt att sitta med en jävla digitalbox och inte ens få in TV3/Kanal 5 (konstigt nog TV6, dock) utan att ha ett kort i, fast man betalar för de tre kanalerna för huvud-boxen och huvudkortet.
<duggthe> Också helt sjukt att det är dyrare idag när man kan välja exakt vilka kanaler man vill köpa än det var förr. Gick från typ 25 kanaler analogt till 4 kanaler digitalt + 30 kr/mån/kanal.
<Philip5> fråga i #pirat-tv eller någon kanal för sånt
<duggthe> Finns ej.
<Haffe> duggthe: Du vill väl ha softcams.
<duggthe> ?
<Haffe> Vad säger egentligen den här kanalens regler?
<Haffe> Hur mycket får man diskutera?
<duggthe> Allt.
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> topic säger vad den här kanalen ska handla om
<duggthe> Men ge alternativ då.
<Philip5> inte mitt problem att hjälpa dig med pirattv
<duggthe> Comhem är piraterna.
<Philip5> må hända men det kanske du kan snacka om på flashback då eller så
<duggthe> Hänger inte på skitforum...
<dagon_> duggthe: håll dig till topic
<Philip5> den här kanalen är inte rätt ställe för sånt av många orsaker och loggas för offentligheten
<whomee> andra gången duggthe kommer in och snackar om irrelevanta saker
<Haffe> Det enkla svaret är, nej det går inte att klona digitaltvkort.
<Haffe> Det går att lösa på andra sätt.
<kodein> cardsharing, 2010-talets bastuklubbar
<Kimmen> "#$£@&%§ samba, blir tokig
<Kimmen> funkar jättebra med 2 av 3 användare att ansluta till utdelningarna
<Kimmen> sista får inte ens nåt felmeddelande, är som att det blir connection timeout
<Kimmen> tycker jag kollat allt 20 gånger och det ska stämma
<whomee> så hade jag det igår
<whomee> att den bara timea ut
<whomee> hitta fasen inget heller utan funkade bara idag sen igen
<Kimmen> det är från samma maskin jag försöker så det har inget med det att göra heller
<realubot> Jag har installerar php5-cli, php5-xmlrpc och php5-curl men det är något paket som fattas för att XML-RPC ska fungera. Vad?!?
<Kimmen> får ingenting i nån logg heller
<Philip5> Kimmen: om det är windowsenheter som är inblandade så finns det väl någon begränsning i olika versioner av windows som får vara kopplade mot samma enhet, men det beror väl på hur din lösning ser ut
<Philip5> om det är samba som är servern så ska det väl inte ha någon betydelse kan jag tycka men om det är en windowsburk som är navet så kommer väl windows restriktioner in
<Kimmen> det är samba som är navet
<Philip5> jag vet inte hur windows begränsas med CAL
<Philip5> vet inte hur den känner av det
<Philip5> förrut ingick väl 3 eller 5 CAL i vanliga windowsinstallationer
<Philip5> har dålig koll på det där
<Kimmen> tror det blir en ny clean conf fil så får man se sen
<Philip5> fast om det är cal som är problemet så ligger inte felet i din samba.conf utan hos windowsburkarna som är begränsade
<Kimmen> fast det är testat på 2 burkar nu
<Philip5> och då funkar det väl?
<Kimmen> nope
<Kimmen> en användare det strular med
<Philip5> nähä
<Kimmen> den är skapad tillsammans med en annan användare, samma grupper, allting
<Kimmen> ena funkar, andra inte
<_sara_> is there a weather warning for sweden i hear in the Expressen that it is a class2 but as my swedish is limited i am unable to gather more details nore find anything online
<dagon_> _sara_: http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=sv&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=sv&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fsv.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FV%C3%A4dervarningar
<Calyp> http://www.stickycomics.com/wp-content/uploads/os_couples.jpg
<larsemil_> Barre: pong
<larsemil_> Barre: nu försvinner jag igen
<Barre> larsemil: 4 minuter.... det är inte lätt att hinna med dig inte... :)
<puttek> God kväll människor!
<spacebug-> hej hopp
<dagon_> hej puttek
<puttek> Hallåj!
<puttek> Eller, go'kväll mänsker!
<puttek> som man säger här
<puttek> jävla skitdialekt.
<dagon_> smålänning?
<dagon_> värmlänning?
<Sireorion> smålänning
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> nåja, då vet vi det
<Sireorion> :D
<dagon_> frågade puttek egentligen :P
<dagon_> men nu vet vi var vi har dig iaf ;)
<Sireorion> det skiter jag i roligt o svara på alla :P
<Sireorion> hehehe
<puttek> Skövde, Västra götaland
<dagon_> aha
<Sireorion> där har jag var t 2 ggr idag puttek
<puttek> Sireorion: Stackare. :p
<puttek> Varför?
<Sireorion> millitär vettu
<puttek> Västra götalänning. Säger man så?
<puttek> Sireorion: Ok. Ligger du i skövde?
<Sireorion> jag har dual boot på min ubuntu dator. Ena e ubuntu o andra e windows server. fast nu kommer inte boot menyn upp längre hur fixar man detta?
<Sireorion> hela sverige som arbetsplats
<Sireorion> kör utbildningar
<dagon_> Sireorion: vi får lite bakgrundsinfo
<dagon_> vad har du gjort?
<dagon_> :D
<Sireorion> typ
<Sireorion> starta bara om datorn =P
<puttek> Sireorion: Jaha, okej.
<Sireorion> me sladden
<puttek> Jag har också ett problem faktiskt. Min uppdateringshanterare startar jämt och vill att jag ska uppdatera. När jag försöker uppdatera får jag meddelande om att det inte går. Finns ej pålitliga paket...
<lilleman72> måste man ha ngt speciellt tillstånd för att ha en egen mailserver?
<Sireorion> kan man fixa boot hanteraren på nåt sätt?
<Sireorion> behöver komma åt företags papper
<arand> grub? vad är problemet?
<Sireorion> den har bara ubuntu kvar i listan
<Sireorion> windows server e borta
<Sireorion> gör juh inget att det skit systemet e borta men behöver vissa filer
<arand> set root=(hdX,Y); chainloader +1; boot    ??
<Sireorion> ska jag bara paste det?
<arand> Kan du inte läsa från linux/liveCD då?
<Sireorion> har inte ork o bränna skivan :P
<arand> en linje i taget i grub command line...
<Sireorion> okey testar.
<arand> Ja, då var det ju inget viktigt alltså...
<Sireorion> måste juh ha skivor för att bränna..
<Sireorion> eller kan man köra via unetbootin? o tanka o köra USB?
<arand> Ohc byt ut X och Y mot korrekt designering för winpartitionen
<arand> Kan kan alltid
<Sireorion> har iso filen. så då kan man väl välja från fil direkt?
<Sireorion> istället för att ladda hem tänkte jag
<cahoot> starta ubun och update-grub?
<Sireorion> det kan jag testa me direkt
<Sireorion> tada =)
<Sireorion> starta om datorn o så fanns det där :/
<Sireorion> knepigt. Gjorde en update bara..
<cahoot> update? update-grub? skrev i så fall om grubs menyval
<lilleman> Sireorion:  hur många mb tog du hem för uppdateringen??
<lilleman> jag fick hem 158mb
<puttek> Någon som har koll - Jag har en dator här, med windows. På detta system har jag ett spel (minecraft). Jag komprimera denna map och la på en usb-sticka, stoppade i stickan i min dator (ubuntu) och lade sedan in denna rar-fil.. När jag packar upp denna rar-fil så hittar jag  bara en .txt fil. Går det att hitta alla filer i den mappen på något sätt och öppna via wine? Eller måste man lägga det på något speciellt ställe?
<cahoot> låter mest som en felaktigt utför packning
<puttek> Om jag öppnar filen så ser jag innehållet, om det gör något skillnad
<puttek> Jag kanske kan dra ut fil för fil, ska testa.
<Philip5> heja färjestad!
<KiviE> blä
<Philip5> KiviE: kanske kan bli svårt för saik
<KiviE> kanske, kanske inte
<Philip5> KiviE: tror det kommer se ut typ så här alla matcherna så det är frågan om saik lyckas få till några fler PP eller några slumpskott eller kontringar
<Philip5> fbk kontrollerar ju spelet men gör inte allt för många mål så de gasar iväg
<puttek> Står det 1-0 i matcher?
<puttek> Hur gör man så en fil blir executable?
<puttek> kan kanske googla det... :p
<KiviE> jo fbk gör det bra men jag tror bara saik måste lära sig hur fbk spelar så nästa match!
<KiviE> chmod +x fil
<puttek> Måste man vara i rätt katalog?
<KiviE> nej det funkar med chmod +x /sökväg/till/fil med
<KiviE> tex chmod +x ~/fil om filen ligger i hemmappen
<puttek> Tack
<puttek> Fast nu hade ändå filerna försvunnit igen.
<puttek> Kan det vara så att filerna är för windows, därför dom försvinner?
<larsemil> Barre: pong
<larsemil> 7away
<dagon_> haha
<larsemil> oj
<dagon_> :)
<[F]adE_> Hm, någon som har en bra länk eller kan säga hur man får igång tvåfinger-scroll i ubuntu på touchpad? :)
<[F]adE_> Den är grå i inställningar :)
<larsemil> Barre: off i am igen! du har haft dina 4 minuter på dig
<puttek> Är det inte "cd /mapnamn" för att ta sig in i mappen?
<puttek> Den ligger i min hem-mapp och där befinner jag mig.
<KiviE> puttek: vad menar du med försvinner?
<KiviE> aha
<KiviE> cd mapnamn
<KiviE> inte /
<puttek> Jaha, k
<puttek> ok
<puttek> Nu gick det betydligt bättre. :)
<puttek> Tack ska du ha
<KiviE> yw
<KiviE> Philip5: nu vinner saik :)
<Philip5> KiviE: näää, sådan tur får ni inte ha
<Philip5> men sudden är ju sudden och då kan ju vad som helst hända
<Philip5> ibland mer tur än annat
<puttek> Någon som vet paket för Java?
<Tabun> @puttek jo zoegas...
<dagon_> Tabun är rolig
<dagon_> puttek: jre eller?
<puttek> Tabun: :)
<Tabun> ja jag tror det
<puttek> dagon_: Jo. Kom på att man kanske kan hämta hem självextraherande och installera?
<Tabun> har för mig att det går att fixa via sun.com
<dagon_> finns paket
<dagon_> sun-java-jre
<Tabun> annars går det via synaptic
<dagon_> sun-java6-jre - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files)
<Tabun> skulle nor föredra synaptic i alla fall
<Tabun> men java är ju buggit som 1000an, värre än flash...
<dagon_> nej
<dagon_> flash är värre
<puttek> Måste komma ihåg, datorn dör strax.
<puttek> Allt annat har stannat redan. :p
<dagon_> såja
<dagon_> där dog datorn
<puttek> sun-java6-jre är inte tillgängligt.
<dagon_> Oo
<puttek> Paketet har ingen installationskandidat.
<maxjezy> dagon_, tjena
<maxjezy> finns en riktigt bra blender ute nu med luxrender färdiginstallerat
<maxjezy> på graphicall
<maxjezy> den converterar material från blender så slipper man göra det manuellt
<dagon_> maxjezy: tjena fan
<maxjezy> dagon_, tjena
<maxjezy> du kommer inte ångra dig
<maxjezy> jag gjorde en testrender på din scen
<maxjezy> ser bättre ut
<dagon_> vilken build är det?
<dagon_> men lille maxjezy
<dagon_> där är ju bara i386
<dagon_> iaf i dropdownlisten :O
<dagon_> nvm
<dagon_> åter till föregående fråga :D
<madbear> Philip5: äru karlstabo?
<madbear> nu åkte ni ut!
<maxjezy> dagon_, http://www.graphicall.org/builds/builds/showbuild.php?action=show&id=1113
<maxjezy> den kör jag
<maxjezy> fast 32bit
<dagon_> installeras den för sig själv?
<dagon_> så den inte stör originalet?
<maxjezy> ja, alltså.. det är en mapp
<maxjezy> jag går in i mappen och bara kör blender där
<maxjezy> ingen install
<madbear> en binärfil!
<maxjezy> det enda du behöver göra är att gå in i settings i blender och klicka i luxrender
<dagon_> ah
<maxjezy> and you good to go
<dagon_> fina grejer
<dagon_> tack ska du ha maxjezy :D
<maxjezy> ja är så jävla trött på att installera luxrender den andra metoden
<maxjezy> bättre ta färdig skit
<maxjezy> sen har denna version lite annat med verkar det som
<maxjezy> oceansimulator och skit
<dagon_> det är fint
<dagon_> jag tänkte göra en hamn :)
<dagon_> eller
<dagon_> jag har haft funderingar på det
<dagon_> en solnedgång i hamnen
<maxjezy> jag gjorde en solnedgång igår natt
<dagon_> åh
<dagon_> pics?
<maxjezy> körde på batteri så när jag vaknade så va datorn död
<maxjezy> somnade ifrån er
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> :P
<maxjezy> använder landskaps generatorn och en sphere
<dagon_> gjorde du en riktig sol?
<dagon_> meh
<maxjezy> pillade lite i nodes
<dagon_> vi skriver om varandra :P
<maxjezy> aaa
<maxjezy> fast and furious
<dagon_> :>
<maxjezy> nuär mitt snus på vifft
<maxjezy> typical
<dagon_> mitt snus ligger säkert här i lådan
<dagon_> kronan vit
<maxjezy> trä ankare
<dagon_> Oo
<dagon_> är den ens god?
<xyzp> undra flundra :-D
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> göteborgs och tre ankare
<xyzp> Vad är landskoden för Sverige?
<maxjezy> 46
<maxjezy> 0046
<maxjezy> +46
<xyzp> ok 0046
<xyzp> tack maxjezy
<dagon_> maxjezy: göteborgs är fin
<xyzp> :-D
<maxjezy> xyzp,  :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, japp
<maxjezy> finns ett indiskt snus nu med
<maxjezy> med mango
<dagon_> Oo
<maxjezy> grön dosa
<maxjezy> god
<maxjezy> men säkert giftig som satan
<dagon_> namn?
<maxjezy> kan kolla upp det
<maxjezy> fick smaka av en polare
<maxjezy> brb, ska byta nät
<xyzp> skriver man 0046 för mobilnummer också?
<xyzp> sent nu men jag frågar
<dagon_> fråga på
<dagon_> eller det är frågan där uppe? :P
<dagon_> xyzp: +467xx-xxxxxx
<maxjezy> jävla skumt
<maxjezy> drog ut sladden och datorn kola vippa
<maxjezy> undrar om batteriet failat
<maxjezy> appropå det, smart batteri calibration i bios
<maxjezy> är det något man ska köra?
<maxjezy> och isf, tar det lång tid?
<maxjezy> det står att den ska tömma batteriet
<xyzp> maxjerzy, mobilnummer börjar på 070 el 076 typ
<xyzp> oj *
<maxjezy> ett nummer kan se ut så här
<xyzp> majezy
<maxjezy> 0046762902020
<maxjezy> tex
<maxjezy> döda första nollan i telefonnrummret bara
<maxjezy> ring inte det där nummret för det är mitt
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> :P
<maxjezy> tjena Philip5
<maxjezy> vet du om batteri calibration i bios är bra?
<maxjezy> eller kommer det fucka datorn?
<Philip5> ingen aning
<maxjezy> jag ska nog inte köra luxrender mera nu
<maxjezy> eller rendera så mycket överhuvudtaget
<Philip5> lite långsamt
<maxjezy> datorn tar nog massa stryk
<xyzp> ok tack majezy
<Philip5> maxjezy: pressar den lilla burk så den blir lite varm?! ;)
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> och batteriet tog slut
<maxjezy> även fast jag hade sladd i
<maxjezy> direkt när ja drog ur sladden och några sekunder senare dog den
<maxjezy> har typ 15 gb bilder som inte får försvinna
<maxjezy> justja
<maxjezy> angående det
<maxjezy> hur gör jag, vill överföra bilderna till andra dator
<maxjezy> kan jag göra det via min router?
<dagon_> samba
<maxjezy> finns det nått simpelt program för det
<maxjezy> som är gui
<maxjezy> och lätt för en apa att förstå
<dagon_> sätt upp en samba share :P
<Philip5> klart du kan göra det över nätet men det kommer ta tid
<dagon_> eller ordna dropbox
<maxjezy> dagon_, dropbox är gratis?
<dagon_> ja
<maxjezy> 15 gb
<dagon_> beror på
<dagon_> man kan utöka
<dagon_> jag har 5.2GB
<dagon_> men du kan ju göra i etapper :D
<maxjezy> sant så sant
<dagon_> haha, smäll i en usb-pinne
<maxjezy> så segt
<maxjezy> 4 MB/s
<dagon_> wat
<maxjezy> kommer ta 20 år
<Philip5> verkar jobbigt att flytta till dropbox och sedan till annan dator istället för direkt till den andra
<dagon_> jag mjewlar till usb i minst 12MB/s
<maxjezy> jävla sandisk cruzer minne
<maxjezy> 4gb
<maxjezy> om det hade varit 16 gb hade jag nog pallat
<Philip5> man kan skaffa en usb3 sticka om man har usb3 så går det lite fortare :)
<maxjezy> men den andra datorn har bara usb 1 också
<dagon_> oj
<maxjezy> därför ja tänkte via nätverket
<maxjezy> varför har inte ubuntu nått inbyggt för detta?
<dagon_> ubuntu one
<dagon_> fast över nät så klart
<Philip5> varför inte bara ssh, ftp eller en webserver?
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag sa ju att jag är en apa
<maxjezy> dela mappar i windows kan jag
<maxjezy> nätverk osv är inte min starkaste sida
<Philip5> puss
<johanbr_> maxjezy: anvand lokal filoverforing i empathy
<maxjezy> johanbr_, kan du beskriva det snabbt hur man gör
<maxjezy> för jag har bara jabber inkopplat i min empati
<maxjezy> ser att Philip5 och dagon_ är online där
<maxjezy> :)
<UkuleleSolen1> God kväll i stugan
<Philip5> wow! johanbr_
<Philip5> johanbr_: har du varit borta?
<dagon_> maxjezy: har du mig på jabber?
<maxjezy> dagon_, ser så ut
<dagon_> lulz
<dagon_> du låg i fel kategori :D
<dagon_> därför jag missade dig
<maxjezy> är du online?
<dagon_> jao
<maxjezy> du har ett frågetecken
<maxjezy> nu puffar det  här
<dagon_> Oo
<dagon_> :)
<johanbr_> maxjezy: se bara till att "People nearby"-kontot ar aktivt i empathy
<johanbr_> Philip5: nja, har varit ganska upptagen bara...
<UkuleleSolen1> 	Jag har ett pyttelitet problem. Jag provade att installera Gnome 3.... men känner att jag nog vill gå tillbaka till vad jag hade. Gnome 2?
<UkuleleSolen1> Hur går jag till väga?
<Philip5> johanbr_: aha, ja sånn kan man ju också vara ibland... upptagen
<maxjezy> johanbr_, behöver jag fylla i det som är under avancerat?
<maxjezy> jabberkonto
<maxjezy> jag har ju bara ett konto på jabber
<maxjezy> måste fixa ett till till andra datorN?
<maxjezy> bara snurrar snurrar
<maxjezy> ansluter"
<maxjezy> ..
<UkuleleSolen1> Ingen?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<xyzp> ameliaw, hej
<xyzp> oj hehe
<johanbr_> maxjezy: inga konton ska behovas
<johanbr_> UkuleleSolen1: kan du inte bara valja standard gnome nar du loggar in (i gdm) ?
<maxjezy> johanbr_, den har loggat in nu i evighet
<xyzp> amelia, go kväll typ
<maxjezy> står bara loggar in...
<UkuleleSolen1> johanbr: har inte provat.
<xyzp> ok
<UkuleleSolen1> johanbr: Så, att logga ut och logga in igen är grejen?
<UkuleleSolen1> Gnome 3 är kanske bra... men jag stör mig enormt på att menyn är borta
<johanbr> maxjezy: pa det lokala ("People nearby") ?
<maxjezy> japp
<johanbr> hmm... funkar for mig
<maxjezy> personer i närheten-konto
<maxjezy> måste ja göra samma sak på andra datorn samtidigt?
<johanbr> maxjezy: ja
<UkuleleSolen> jag loggade ut och sedan in igen. Nu är allt som "vanligt"... men vad var det som skedde egentligen?
<UkuleleSolen> var är Gnome 3 nu?
<johanbr> UkuleleSolen: du valde bara att logga in i standard gnome
<johanbr> jag antar att du kan valja gnome 3 ocksa
<maxjezy> personer i närheten verkar inte fungera
<maxjezy> ja satt på det på andra datorn men ingen loggar in
<maxjezy> kan routern strypa detta?
<UkuleleSolen> aha
<Philip5> jaha vad ska man hitta på nu då
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<maxjezy> tack Philip5
<maxjezy> linux måste fixa detta med filöverföring
<Philip5> göru?
<maxjezy> där ligger windows före tycker jag
<Philip5> lätt som en plätt ju
<Philip5> iaf i kde
<maxjezy> installerar dropbox
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> bara att högerklicka på en mapp och dela ut den
<maxjezy> hur ser ja vilka datorer som finns i nätverket?
<maxjezy> från denna dator
<Philip5> vad är det för dator?
<maxjezy> samsung
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> netbooken
<Philip5> :P
<maxjezy> ja har en notebook också
<maxjezy> i routern
<maxjezy> tänkte bara se om denna ser den andra
<Philip5> i kde så kollar man bara i nätet med dolphin
<Philip5> så är de där
<dagon_> back
<maxjezy> kan inte installera KDE på den datorn
<dagon_> hehe, kollade lyxfällan
<Philip5> i gnome är det säkert jättemagiskt
<Philip5> dagon_: var det som ditt liv?
<dagon_> njae
<dagon_> 1. jag är inte lesbisk
<dagon_> 2. jag är inte gift med en ganska snygg tje
<dagon_> 3. jag har inte 800k i skulder
<maxjezy> lesbiska köper ju bara massa sexleksaker
<dagon_> och kläder
<maxjezy> och går på massa lesbiska klubbar
<maxjezy> där drinkarna kostar 245 kr styck
<dagon_> tänk 2 kärringar gå lös på nätet
<maxjezy> rawr
<Philip5> dagon_: hade de lite dålig självinsikt?
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG75BYBDW9I
<maxjezy> dagon_, är dropbox snabbt?
<dagon_> jodå
<maxjezy> 1 gb gratis eller?
<dagon_> tror det
<maxjezy> är det säkert?
<dagon_> 2GB free
<dagon_> om du skaffar via en länk jag ger dig får vi båda 250MB extra
<maxjezy> jag installerade och reggade precis
<dagon_> :(
<maxjezy> känner den av IP eller mail eller?
<maxjezy> hur funkar det?
<johanbr> maxjezy: kan vara routern som strular
<johanbr> eller att du inte har avahi installerat, eller nat...
<maxjezy> johanbr, misstänker det, tittade i routern men hittade inget
<maxjezy> vad heter ahavi paketet?
<dagon_> maxjezy: kör du gnome så installerar du ett fint paket så att en mapp integreras i nautilus
<dagon_> tror att den kollar via email sen
<johanbr> maxjezy: avahi-daemon
<maxjezy> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet ahavi-deamon
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> avahi
<maxjezy> senaste versionen
<dagon_> nu blir det Hanzel und Gretyl och blender!
<maxjezy> johanbr, nu kom iaf en dator online på det där
<maxjezy> men ja ser ingen kontakt i listan
<maxjezy> kanske för att den andra inte kommer online
<maxjezy> ja får nog köpa en extern hårddisk
<dagon_> NSFW: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/get_comfortable.jpg
<dagon_> men jävligt rolig
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> brb!
<K350> Skicka/ta emot i Evolution är inaktiverad. Vadän detta och vad gör jag åt saken?
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-08
<realubot> K350: Starta om Evolution? Hur är det med Internet? Fungerar det?
<K350> realubot: Har provat att start aom Evolution ett flertal ggr. Hjälper inte. Jag har åtkomst till Internet.
<realubot> K350: Hur blev det så då?
<realubot> K350: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8154169&postcount=2
<realubot> Testat det?
<dagon_> nu dog allt igen
<dagon_> folk borde jobba mindre
<maxjezy> vadog?
<dagon_> irc och allt :P
<dagon_> efter tolv så tystnar lammen
<maxjezy> kidsen
<maxjezy> we murda at night
<dagon_> 8]
<dagon_> maxjezy: vaken?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> jag är alltid naken
<maxjezy> dagon_, what's app?
<dagon_> nice
<dagon_> nä, bara tänkte update:a dig
<dagon_> jag meckar blender nu :P
<dagon_> nu håller jag på med en nokia 3310 :D
<maxjezy> najs
<maxjezy> fet mobil
<dagon_> världens bästa
<maxjezy> får jag rekommendera en scen du kan göra
<maxjezy> lägg mobilen på ett bord, laddsladd ikopplad
<dagon_> ah
<maxjezy> vinkel på kameran så man ser mobilen i focus
<maxjezy> och laddaren i väggen out of focus
<dagon_> låter jävligt sweet
<maxjezy> simpelt, snyggt och det ger lite mer än bara en mobil
<maxjezy> det berättar en liten historia
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/nokia3310_alpha.png
<dagon_> håller på med basic shape på den
<dagon_> hittade en kanon referensbild också
<dagon_> det värsta jag vet är pyttesmå referensbilder
<maxjezy> ja, man vill se hur plasten känns
<maxjezy> om det är struktur i den eller om den är helt matt/slät
<dagon_> precis
<dagon_> maxjezy: samma url igen för att se update
<jaqline82> hej sverige
<dagon_> ohai
<jaqline82> vad händer i kväll?
<dagon_> blender
<dagon_> + red bull
<dagon_> + kronan vit
<jaqline82> fan va najs
<dagon_> som fan
<jaqline82> bju lite vettja
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/nokia3310_alpha.png
<dagon_> tyvärr det enda jag kan dela med mig av
<dagon_> snus och red bull är lite svårt över http
<jaqline82> heheh=)
<maxjezy> :)
<jaqline82> tar bilen för RB
<maxjezy> dagon_, testa snus i dropbox
<dagon_> haha
<maxjezy> den dagen när den tekniken kommer
<maxjezy> då kommer jag runka hela dagen
<dagon_> 8]
<jaqline82> usch va snuskigt
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/kronan-vit-portion.jpg
<jaqline82> mums
<maxjezy> =)
<maxjezy> :)
<jaqline82> fan vill hitta på nåt ikväll
<dagon_> bus?
<jaqline82> mmm
<dagon_> hacka regeringens hemsida?
<dagon_> sätt in en stor bild på surikater
<jaqline82> hehe,,, så får man juh inte göra ;)
<dagon_> får och får..
<jaqline82> hehe bad boy
<dagon_> jag hackar ingenting
<dagon_> jo, lök
<dagon_> på tal om lök
<jaqline82> lol
<dagon_> maxjezy: vilken jävla god köttfärslåda jag har ätit idag
<maxjezy> dagon_, köttfärslåda?
<maxjezy> limpa?
<dagon_> maxjezy: makaroner + köttfärs + sås + kryddor
<dagon_> makaronlåda kanske det är
<maxjezy> aha, aa fett godt
<dagon_> som fan
 * maxjezy har vit vecka
<dagon_> riven ost ovanpå
<maxjezy> inget kött
<dagon_> saywat
<maxjezy> har ätit bönor och linser i 2 dagar nu
<dagon_> bönor är iofs gott
<jaqline82> inga pengar kvar vill säga
<jaqline82> :P
<dagon_> maxjezy: gör chili sin carne
<maxjezy> jaqline82, har du slut på pengar?
<jaqline82> tänkte mer på dig :P
<jaqline82> äter linser mm
<maxjezy> jag har 5 lax som bara ligger o skräpar
<maxjezy> vet inte vad ja ska göra med dem
<dagon_> ge till mig
<dagon_> eller köp en bättre dator så du kan renderera fortare :>
<maxjezy> om ja fick för tjejen så skulle jag göra det
<maxjezy> har dock bokat lite tatueringstid
<dagon_> har du inte pli på tanten?
<jaqline82> Du kan få mitt ex
<maxjezy> i smyg
<jaqline82> es's dator skulle det stp
<jaqline82> stå
<jaqline82> jädra tangentbort
<dagon_> fan
<jaqline82> Grrrr
<maxjezy> jaqline82, härna
<dagon_> jag borde ha nytt mobo
<maxjezy> gärna
<jaqline82> *bankar på tangenterna*
<maxjezy> vad är det för data
<dagon_> jag kan bara trycka in 8GB RAM på detta :/
<jaqline82> han använde den endast för nåt jävla 3d studio flax eller va det stod när han körde skiten
<dagon_> låter ju lovande :>
<jaqline82> har sagt till fanskapet att hämta datorn eller så slänger jag den
<jaqline82> den e bara 3 månader gammal
<dagon_> dumt att slänga
<dagon_> sälj den istället
<dagon_> tjäna lite kosing
<jaqline82> har redan så jag klarar mig
<jaqline82> vill inte ha skiten stående
<dagon_> ojoj
<dagon_> man har aldrig nog med pewngar
<jaqline82> han valde datorn framför mig så då kan det kvitta
<dagon_> du skulle lagt in en nakenbild på dig själv som wallpaper
<dagon_> då hade han nog ändrat sig
<jaqline82> han har sånt men det kvittade
<maxjezy> jaqline82, de va nog endå ingen bra kille
<maxjezy> kör man inte blender så är det svårt att nå upp till uppsatta mål
<jaqline82> dom säger så o jag håller med
<dagon_> maxjezy: :D
<jaqline82> blender?
<jaqline82> nu hänger jag inte me
<jaqline82> men sen e det så svårt att få en redig karl.... som inte bara hänger vid skärmen
<maxjezy> jaqline82, det är som 3DS
<maxjezy> en redig karl reder sin egen sås
<dagon_> jag är en redig karl, vid skärmen
<maxjezy> som ja brukar säga
<dagon_> jag är en jävel i sängen också
<dagon_> jag kan ligga
<dagon_> både på sidan, på rygg och på mage
<jaqline82> tigi
<jaqline82> tihi*
<jaqline82> morr
<maxjezy> HAHA
 * dagon_ är för jävla rolig klockan 3 på morgonen :D
<dagon_> det intressanta är att jag inte direkt försöker motverka min insomnia
<dagon_> nu pimplar jag en 0.5l red bull
<jaqline82> bjud
<maxjezy> ja drikker BRAVO
<maxjezy> päron apelsin morot äpple citronjuice
<dagon_> mums
<dagon_> den är för jävla god
<maxjezy> real wealth comes with good health
<maxjezy> aa
<maxjezy> jummie
<maxjezy> 2 liter idag
<maxjezy> sista slurken nu kvar
<dagon_> brb, mat och big bang theory
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> enjoy
<jaqline82> *damdidam*
<maxjezy> :)
<jaqline82> fan får ta på mig kläder... kallt inne igen
<dagon_> :D
<maxjezy> gjorde det jag med
<maxjezy> mössa, fodrad varm tröja och mjukisar FTW
<dagon_> Oo
<dagon_> jag har fönstret öppet och sitter i kallingar
<maxjezy> galen
<maxjezy> ja tror ja är sjuk
<maxjezy> fryser galet mycket
<dagon_> jisses
<dagon_> jag har 35.2 i kroppstemp
<dagon_> men är alltid skitvarm
<maxjezy> shit
<maxjezy> är du människa?
<dagon_> jag vet inte :lo
<maxjezy> kanske reptil
<dagon_> kanske
<maxjezy> alien shapeshifter
<maxjezy> FTW
<dagon_> :D
<dagon_> jag har fönstret öppet året runt
<dagon_> så jävla skönt med frisk luft
<maxjezy> jo de håller ja med om
<maxjezy> vi har lite på glänt här hemma med
<jaqline82> ne nu ska jag palla mig ner i sänga.... kom o håll mig sällskap vetja.
<dagon_> :O
<jaqline82> det var en invite....
<jaqline82> ta den som en man...
<dagon_> :)
<jaqline82> ;)
<jaqline82> fast dagon tror det kan bli lite för varmt för dig här
<dagon_> jaså?
<jaqline82> ja din låga kropps temp o min höga blir inte så bra
<dagon_> overkill
<jaqline82> hehe
<maxjezy> blir nog snabbt kondens
<dagon_> :D
<dagon_> maxjezy: kikade du på senaste update?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> om det inte kom ännu en till
<maxjezy> 2 ggr
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> skärm, hörsak, label
<maxjezy> ja, fast utan skärm och label?
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/nokia3310_alpha.png
<maxjezy> precis ja :)
<maxjezy> den såg ja
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> nu är jag mätt och har skrattat lite så nu ska jag fixa lite knappar
<maxjezy> kommer det en skärm o knappar snart?
<dagon_> ska försöka hitta en klar bild och sno hexkoden till den blåa färgen
<dagon_> sätta lite färg på skiten :P
<dagon_> såja
<dagon_> färg är ditsatt
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> undrar om jag ska ta skärmen först
<dagon_> nu blir det spännande
<dagon_> första gången jag UV-unwrappar
<maxjezy> egentligen behöver du bara sätta en textur på en plane
<dagon_> sant
<maxjezy> knapparna däremot
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> ja
<maxjezy> sätt ett mål att göra den där riktigt grym!
<maxjezy> btw, testade du rendera din logga med lux?
<maxjezy> blev bra resultat här när ja testade
<maxjezy> glasigt
<dagon_> jag fick inte rätt på lux :/
<maxjezy> det som är nice med luxrender är ju att man kan ändra lampornas styrka när man renderar och fixa massa annat skoj
<maxjezy> sänka styrka på en lampa och höjja på en annan
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> får inte rätt på texturen
<dagon_> har fixat material
<dagon_> och nu laddat in textur
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> nu så
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> ska på jävla loppis imorgon
<maxjezy> barnloppis
<maxjezy> :(
<dagon_> aw
<maxjezy> 420!
<maxjezy> toke that shit
<maxjezy> make it burn
<dagon_> kommer update så fort den är färdigrendererad
<dagon_> satte lite emit value på skärmen
<dagon_> mest för att det ska se coolt ut
<dagon_> och så kör jag med en classic maxjezy
<dagon_> dvs. - gloss amount på bottenstycket
<dagon_> maxjezy: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/nokia_3310_beta.png
<maxjezy> gött, skärmen ser bra ut!
<dagon_> helt okej faktiskt
<dagon_> jag måste säga
<dagon_> jag är nöjd så mycket jag lärt mig på så kort tid
<dagon_> riktigt fint att du lockade in mig i träsket :D
<dagon_> jag hade varit sugen på blender innan men du triggade mig när du visade din blogg :D
<dagon_> nu har jag gjort en tråd på forumet också :)
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> swebländ?
<dagon_> jao
<maxjezy> btw, du får skaffa en blogg du med
<dagon_> mjo
<maxjezy> kul att följa och se hur utvecklingen går
<dagon_> ska bara komma något catchy
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> såg att du lyckades med din android med
<maxjezy> bra gjort!
<maxjezy> ögonen blev riktigt bra
<dagon_> mja
<dagon_> försökte först att fasa ut
<dagon_> men det var jobbigt som satan
<dagon_> så fick bli knappar :>
<maxjezy> ser bättre ut än dåliga försök med att göra det rätt
<dagon_> mjo
<maxjezy> det är värt att träna på den tekniken lite vid sidan av
<maxjezy> man behöver en ganska tät mesh för att få till det
<maxjezy> och då blir det svårt att koppla ihop det
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> http://rendermedblender.blogspot.com/
<dagon_> typ riktigt fult namn :P
<dagon_> "gäster med gester"
<dagon_> maxjezy: kika -^
<maxjezy> dagon_, :)
<maxjezy> fett, kör hårt nu!
<maxjezy> ja måste slägga!
<maxjezy> helt sönder
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> dottern och frugan är vaken nu
<maxjezy> så bäst att passa på
<dagon_> hehe
<maxjezy> ttyl!
<dagon_> jawohl
<maxjezy> fortsätt starkt!
<dagon_> det är bara att hålla koll på bloggen ;)
<maxjezy> bokmärkt
<maxjezy> nn
<maxjezy> sleep tight sen
<dagon_> natti :D
<spacebug-> heeeeelg!
<coobra> nej
<spacebug-> joho hehe
 * coobra DOUBLE slap spacebug- 
<spacebug-> ;)
<coobra> en jävla dag på jobbet kvar
<spacebug-> sista natten precis gjord
<coobra> du har det för bra
<spacebug-> ja ;)
<Kimmen> guten morgen
<antii> moao
<amelia> morgonstund har guld i mun my ass. fan vad jag hatar morgnar. :(
<poller> Nej, det är gött
<poller> Ungen var vaken mellan 4 och 6 också :)
<Kimmen> det är det
<Kimmen> gött mos
<poller> Ingen fara, jag får skylla mig själv
<amelia> poller: urgh, då hade jag ju nätt och jämt gått och lagt mig..
<poller> 3 veckor kvar nu, sen börjar jag jobba igen :)
<poller> Efter 15 månader
<kodein> ska bli skönt att få jobba lite som omväxling då, antar jag?
<poller> Verkligen, jag är lite trött på mina barn nu :)
<amelia> det vore väl iofs det bästa om jag och bamse skaffade ungar. jag är ändå vaken till 3 på natten så jag kan ta första passet. :P
<poller> Doit, fega inte
<amelia> haha, tror inte det.
<amelia> vi har precis inrett ett datorrum så nu får det inte plats med några barn.
<kodein> ni kan ju skaffa nåt nattlevande husdjur istället
<poller> Nä, jag är iaf klar nu, fler blir det inte
<kodein> så kan du vara hemma för vård av grävling
<poller> vag
<amelia> poller: vi kan låna ett av dina när de når lämplig ålder. :P
<poller> Haha, aldrig
<amelia> vadå?
<poller> emj är dåligt inflytande på barn
<amelia> hahaha, sant..
<poller> Jag tror att han äter dem
<amelia> men jag har pli på emj
<amelia> inte då..
<amelia> han lär dem dock låta mycket.
<bamsefar> poller: :/
<poller> Vem har pli på dig då amelia?
<amelia> bamsefar: <3
<amelia> poller: ingen. :D
<poller> bamsefar :)
<amelia> poller: monster gör som monster vill! :D
<amelia> nu ska jag dra och hälsa på mina nya kollegor på datametrix..förlåt qbranch hägersten.
<amelia> ses omkring!
<bamsefar> amelia: Have fun!
<poller> Skaru byta jobb?
<poller> Vilken tur att jag inte började på datametrix då, hade en kontakt där ;)
<bamsefar> poller: Du är ju van att data med trix iofs. :P
<poller> Verkligen
<poller> Fan vad det blåser
<whomee> det blåser inge!
<antii> igår blåste det i tokholm
<kodein> det blåste i halva sverige igår
<poller> Är 11.04 skiten eller?
<Kimmen> kan va, april releaserna brukar väl vara rätt bra
<Kimmen> börjar få mycket webmanagement prylar på servern, nån som har förslag på enkel och bra reverse proxy?
<kodein> nginx
<poller> nginx är kalas
<poller> Varnish är ju nice också om du vill leka med cache
<cHarNe2> htppd till allt :)
<Kimmen> nja, vill bara få en ingång till alla management verktygen. Kör bara apache nu men skulle vilja ha SSL/TLS auth för reverse sidorna och det verkar inte funka
<lilleman72> hur gör jag om jag vill lägga in ett kommando i irc som gör att jag automatiskt startar fler servrar tex freenode, quakenet?
<lilleman72> som jag har idag så får jag starta manuellt...går det att lägga i perform lr ngt?
<amelia> poller: vi har köpt datametrix.
<poller> I see
<kodein> lilleman72: vilket klienten
<lilleman72> mirc
<lilleman72> nbs-irc
<kodein> ...
<kodein> mirc...
<lilleman72> win klient
<lilleman72> ja jag vet att detta inte en ngn winsupport :P
<kodein> http://superuser.com/questions/68904/how-can-i-auto-logon-to-different-servers-on-mirc-automatically-join-certain-cha
<kodein> (<http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=mirc+autojoin+channels+servers&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8>)
<lilleman72> vi provar
<lilleman72> :D
<lilleman72> kodein tack
<lilleman72> då provar vi
<lilleman72> funade inte
<lilleman72> lr så gjorde jag fel...vilket då som är troligast :P
<Kimmen> borde väl gå att få till utan att scripta?
<lilleman72> men frågan är bara hur
<lilleman72> då provar vi igen
<lilleman72> nehepp det funkade inte heller
<lilleman72> då provar vi igen!
<Kimmen> gör om gör rätt =)
<lilleman72> nehep det vill sig inte
<Spixx> lilleman72: va kör du för klient?
 * lilleman72 is using nbs-irc 2.39 (theme: cold/red) - www.nbs-irc.net
<lilleman72> mIRC 7.17
<lilleman72> spacebug-
<lilleman72> Spixx
<lilleman72> ska prova igen
<lilleman72> men nu öppnar den inte quaknet?!?!?
<coobra> ?
<kodein> !
<lilleman72> coobra jag försöker få min klient att öppna flera olika servrar men den vill inte som jag vill
<cHarNe2> amelia: jobbar du på tele2?
<lilleman72> cHarNe2 vad kan jag hjälpa dig med??
<lilleman72> jag har jobbat på tele2 & min sambo jobbar där
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: var sitter hon?
<lilleman72> småland
<lilleman72> fast
<lilleman72> hurså?
<cHarNe2> bara undrade
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> jobbar du åxå där?
<cHarNe2> nope
<lilleman72> ok
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> HeMan!
<HeMan> Barre: är det int likt så säg!
<Barre> huh?
<HeMan> Barre: Pistvakt-referens
<Barre> ahhh...
<HeMan> får se om jag får besök av SAN-killarna snart, vi kör lite hårt igen...
<delhage> huomenta
<larsemil> Barre: heeej!
<Barre> larsemil: tjenis :)
<larsemil> Barre: PONG
<larsemil> you have got 4 minutes.
<larsemil> :D
<Barre> behövet tip på billig lagring, < 5TB men > 40k iops, multi access från flera gäster samtidigt
<lilleman72> Barre vad ska du med 5tb till??
<delhage> porr
<lilleman72> ny FB lr?? :P
<lilleman72> delhage klassisk kommentar du kommer med
<Barre> 1. 5TB är väl ingen volym. 2. det har jag inte lust att tala om eftersom projektet som detta skall tillhöra är ytterst hemligt :/
<delhage> som sagt... ;)
<lilleman72> okey
 * Barre samlar på nakenbilder av delhage 
<delhage> Barre: raida 20 256GB usbstickor
<lilleman72> Barre är det en netshop av ngt slag du ska ha?
<Barre> delhage: 20 * USB < 40k iops
<lilleman72> delhage jävla massa plats för usbhubbarna
<delhage> Barre: säg inte det, under gynnsamma förhållanden så kan du ju skriva 20*parallellt ;)
<delhage> du måste ju förstås ha 20 st separata USB-hubbar
 * delhage undrar om det märks att jag är lite uttråkad
<HeMan> och 20 usb-chip på moderkortet
<delhage> yes
<bamsefar> Barre: SSD + raid?
<HeMan> delhage: övervakar du i dag med?
<Kimmen> är nyckelordet billigt eller så billigt som möjligt?
<delhage> HeMan: exam day ja
<delhage> HeMan: första gången denna vecka dock
<Barre> bamsefar: jo, det är det som jag är ute efter. Problemet är att de felsta kontrollers bottnar vid 20-38kiops, har inte hittat någon mid-range som håller måttet :(
<carl-> jag tycker om porr
<carl-> vem hade 5 tb porr
<HeMan> Barre: flera kontrollrar och lvm-stripening?
<HeMan> carl-: neckid computerstuff, mmmm
<Kimmen> Barre du får väl köra på 2 controllers sen hårdvaru + mjukvaru raid?
<Barre> HeMan kimmen: jo, det får bli något sånt, problemet är priset skenar iväg...
<delhage> carl-: Barre is da man
<HeMan> hehe, jag fick just ett mail om drug  developement som inte var spam!
<Barre> jag är nu uppe i ca: 3.000.000 SEK för 35kiops, kanske är mer effektivt att ta 3*13,5kiops och köra stripe
<carl-> :)
<Kimmen> måste ju finnas färdiga lösningar som kostar bra mycket mindra som fixar >40kiops?
<HeMan> Barre: RAM då?
<HeMan> Barre: jag tror du får flera TB RAM för 3 Mkr
<Kimmen> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/13687-micron-c400-hos-amerikansk-aterforsaljare
<Barre> HeMan: jo, men det skall delas mellan flera servers samtigit som en LUN, RAM-SAN har jag inte jobbat med och vet inte priset på dessa..
<HeMan> Barre: infiniband!
<bamsefar> Barre: Usch då, klusterfilsystem? :P
<Barre> HeMan: not supported
<bamsefar> Han stack :P
<HeMan> äh, fel knapp
<HeMan> eller rätt knapp men i fel fönster
<Barre> HeMan: not supported
<HeMan> Barre: can not compute
<HeMan> Barre: man kan inte leva utan ib!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det kan man faktiskt!
<Barre> HeMan, grundare av IB-affären
<Barre> nehe, host-based striping not supported...
<Barre> *suck och stön*
 * Barre känner att denna möjlighet glider ur fingrarna
<HeMan> Barre: pvfs eller glusterfs då?
<Barre> raw device
<HeMan> Barre: SRP?
<Barre> IB not supported! :(
<HeMan> (man skulle kunna tro att jag fastnat i IB-träsket, och det är helt korrekt!)
<Barre> HeMan: men det är ju som sagt inte SAS/SATA eller FC som skulle vara flaskhalsen, utan själva storage-devicen jag är ute efter
<Barre> nu fick jag ett surt mail från en av våra ekonomi-tjejer som varit på kurs...
<Barre> hon uppskattade inte att jag hade satt i hop alla hennes gem i en låååååång kedja..
<Barre> humorlös
<HeMan> Barre: vad kan dom göra, ge dig sparken? :)
<andol> Barre: För mycket fritid? :)
<Barre> HeMan: exakt, jag har busat så vansinnigt de senaste veckorna...
<HeMan> när jag hade sagt upp mig från Ericsson så var det mitt standardsvar på alla frågor...
<Barre> andol: jag är inte direkt med på alla projekt eftersom jag slutar om 1,5 veckor...
<Barre> HeMan: det jobbiga är ju att min nuvarande arbetsgivare är en av mina framtida kunder, vilket gör att jag inte kan vara för "hård" :)
<HeMan> Barre: hehe
<HeMan> Barre: så då gör du mjuka saker som att sätta ihop gem?
<Barre> precis
<Barre> sprida lite glädje kring mig helt enkelt..
<Barre> även om det missuppfattas ibland :)
<HeMan> Barre: vad är 5 minuter skäll mot ett liv i lättja?
<Barre> HeMan: word!
<HeMan> Barre: nej tack, Libre office om jag själv får välja
<Barre> det är lättare att be om förlåtelse än att be om tillåtelse
<HeMan> "Får jag sätta ihop alla dina gem?" "Jasså, inte?" "Ja då får jag be om förlåt då!"
<HeMan> kom just ihåg bästa buset när vi gick gymnasiet
<Barre> tell me
<HeMan> en kille hade skinnjacka med fransar och när han kom tillbaka efter en rast så var alla flätade
<HeMan> det bästa med buset var att det var den lugnaste, tystaste, snällaste klasskompisen som gjort det
<Barre> känns lite som om modet har förändrats.. OM någon idag skulle ha en skinnjacka med fransar på så skulle det vara ganska mycket lyteskomik att skämta med honom
<Barre> idag alltså
<Coffe> HeMan,  du e kung på ksm va ?
<delhage> det slöar ner
<Barre> men tillåter fler gäster per host (om det är ram som är den begränsande faktorn)
<delhage> mer RAM
<Barre> och tillslut fler hostar....
<Barre> det är ständigt en avvägning om pris/pretstanta/tillgänglighet   KSM ger en ett potentiellt lägra pris på bekostnad av prestanda. inget fel med det
<Barre> dessutom är det på bekostnad av potentiell max-prestanda. Det är inte ens säkert att behovet av maximal prestanda finns, och då vore det ju dumt att inte använda KSM
<Barre> my2cents
<delhage> så förståndig du är då.... ;)
<Barre> gillar att tjaffsa bara ;)
<carl-> hur mkt slöar KSM ner ???
<carl-> såklart beroende på förstår jag ... men .. nån som har erfarenhet att dela med sig av ?
<carl-> delhage: ??
<Coffe> Barre,  proxmox har ju stöd för det.
<Coffe> så jag har försökt få igång det på en av mina maskiner, men den säger noll :)
<Barre> enligt mig så slöar inte KSM ner märkbart mycket. Men om vi jämför med allas vår favorit "bilen"....
<Barre> ... så har du en bil som klarar att köra i 220KM/h utan KSM så klarar bilen av att "taget från luften" av att köra i 170KM i timmen...
<Barre> ... kör du då i 50 KM i timmen så spelar det väl ingen roll om du kör med KSM eller inte...
<Barre> Coffe: ingen aning om vad det kan bero på, vilken parameter tittar du på?
<Coffe> cat /sys/kernel/mm/ksm/pages_sharing
<Barre> det var ju inte mycket :)
<Barre> Coffe: körs det verkligen då? vad säger /sys/kernel/mm/ksm/run
<Coffe> Barre,  nepps , haha varför körs den inte
<Coffe> lol
<Barre> vet inte ;)
<Coffe> ksmtuned rullar
<Barre> du kan eka in en etta i den för att tugga igång ksm
<Barre> Coffe: skrev lite om vad filerna i //sys/kernel/mm/ksm betyder och innehåller för ett år sen  http://gargamel.nu/2010/04/fler-nyheter-i-lucid-lynx/
<Coffe> Barre, ja just de, de gjorde du :)
<Coffe> Barre, något stänger av det.. haha spännande
<whomee> kan man sätta hur wget spottar ut sin output, då i vilken hastighet den använder .. alltså om man vill endast att den outputar B/S, KB/S eller MB/S
 * realubot smyger in i kanalen på sina nya indiantofflor.
<HeMan> realubot: fail
<HeMan> realubot: vi märkte dig ändå
<Barre> dessutom så använde indianer mokasiner som fotbeklädnad och inte tofflor
<realubot> Barre: Det var HeMan som sa till mig att smyga på indiantofflor.
<HeMan> hihi
<Barre> realubot: han lurade dig, hade du använt mokasiner hade ingen märkt dig
 * realubot beställer indianmokasiner på Internätet.
<Coffe> jag har nya ninjaträskor
 * Barre tipsar realubot om dessa http://qualitysandals.info/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Dutch-clogs.jpg
<HeMan> Coffe: och ändå märker man inte när du kommer, imponerande!
<HeMan> realubot: jag kan förresten tipsa om att bonnie++ gör dig oemotståndlig
<HeMan> realubot: jag satt på tunnelbanan och testade diskprestandan och då satte sig en tjej brevid mig och var intresserad av alla siffror som rullar på skärmen
<HeMan> realubot: så vi satt och babblade hela vägen
<realubot> HeMan: Jag har testat det när jag bechmarkade min ssd-disk men jag fattade inte hur man skulle tolka resultatet. :S
<bamsefar> HeMan: Haha, najs :)
<HeMan> realubot: det behöver du inte heller, det räcker att det rullar siffror i nått fönster
 * realubot köper en Andorid-lur, sätter sig på spårvagnen och loopar benchmarks.
<Barre> som jag ALLTID sagt... .storage is sexy!
<HeMan> realubot: sen pratar du bara på, verkar lite ödmjuk för hennes okunnskap och vips så har du ditt på det torra
<Barre> exakt så träffade jag min fru
<Coffe> Barre,  tydligen stänger kontrollern av ksm , så länge man har gott om minne kvar
<HeMan> Min fru tittade på när jag kompilerade gcc på en slö HP-maskin med bara 2.5 MB minne
<HeMan> och vips hade jag mitt på det torra
<realubot> Det ser ju faktiskt lite coolt ut om man har en lur där det händer massa spännande saker...
<Barre> Coffe: vilket är en YPPERLIG funktion! :) då har du ju KSM som men bara när det behövs
<HeMan> Coffe: fiffigt!
<realubot> HeMan: Ja, det är det jag alltid har trott: Linux = babes.
<Kimmen> tjejer gillar ju när det funkar iaf så linux = funkar = babes
<Kimmen> man får inte hoppa över mellansteget
<Kimmen> kanske borde vara linux <- funkar -> babes ?
<HeMan> Barre: 52000 iops, är det bra?
<HeMan> Barre: det är uppmätt värde (enl munin)
<HeMan> Barre: 4 st 4 Gbit HBA'er
<Barre> HeMan: det är inte illa det inte :)
<HeMan> Barre: är det en rimlig siffra? eller kan munin mätat fel?
<Barre> HeMan: det är inte omöjligt, men sen vet jag ju i.o.f.s. inte vad/vilka siffror den representerar. Förmodligen är det kernelns uppfattning om hur många IOPS som den presterar. Och det är ju inte riktigt vad lagringssystemet levererar.
<Kimmen> munin har mätt upp som max 440 iops läs och 56 skriv på min standard SATA
<Coffe> Barre,  har du lust att lämna en offert på en liten lagring ?
<Barre> HeMan: eftersom du har en IO overhead i backend som är olika beroende på read/write ration och på raid-nivå
<HeMan> Coffe: "liten lagring, 200 kr", så färdigt!
<Barre> Coffe: absolut, skicka behoven så kommer jag förmodligen svara med en offert som är för mycket för er budget :(
<Coffe> HeMan, ha ha ha
<Coffe> Barre,  troligen :)
<Barre> Coffe: de system som jag jobbar med börjar på ca: 60.000 utan disk eller anslutning mot server O_o
<Barre> alltså ett bojsänke
<HeMan> Barre: går det använda som fotpall då?
<bamsefar> Barre: När ska du försöka lura mig att köpa feta SAN då? ;)
<Barre> bamsefar: jag tror allvarligt inte att ett SAN är det nu behöver, snarare en Content Platform för hanteringen av mediafiler med tillhörande metadata..
<Coffe> Barre,  bra :)
<Barre> s/nu/ni/
<Barre> bamsefar: jag skickar en HCP till er ;)
<bamsefar> HCP?
<Kimmen> H content platform
<bamsefar> Vad fan är det?
<Kimmen> gissade bara =)
<Barre> Hitachi Content Platform http://www.hds.com/products/storage-systems/content-platform/?_p=v
<bamsefar> Barre: Haha, hur mycket kostar det där? :D
<HeMan> bamsefar: äsch, Barre försöker bara sälja på dig nått billigt smäck!
<Barre> bamsefar: det kostar som sagt hälften så mycket som det är värt :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Haha, och det är? ;D
<HeMan> Barre: kan du komma förbi och sälja våran bil?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Hahaha
<Barre> bamsefar: ganska hög CAPEX, men OPEX sjuker avsevärt eftersom du bygger ett privat lagringsmoln med HCP. Du behöver inte tänka på backup/restore eller disasterrecovery. Den sköter om integriteten i sin "grooming process" och kan dessutom ta bort data som är irrelevant..
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Barre: Det låter mest som fancy words. ;)
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag tror fortfarande att systemet jag planerar bygga funkar bättre för oss.
<HeMan> Barre: fortsätt, jag har bara 4 pluttar på min buzzword bingo
<HeMan> Barre: jag kommer att vinna en god lunch om jag får 5 pluttar före alla andra
<Barre> bamsefar: all metadata är i direkt relation till dataobjecktet och är inte separerat. Det innebär att du inte behöver migrera informationen eller metadata när du byter applikationsplatform.
<HeMan> Barre: bingo!
<HeMan> Barre: hurra, nu blev det lunch!
<HeMan> Barre: sista ordet var applikationsplatform
<Barre> bamsefar: skalar linjärt både prestandamässigt och volymmässigt från 2TB upp till 40PB (teoretiskt över 40PB, men det har inte testats ännu)
<bamsefar> :D :D :D
<Barre> HeMan: skit ner dig ;)
<HeMan> Barre: oooh, kanske kan få in en dubbelbingo!
<HeMan> Barre: thin provisioning?
<Barre> bamsefar: men alltvarligt, jag tror verkligen att det skulle kunna varra en platform för er. Eftersom den inte ersätter Din tänkta lösning, utan kommer förenkla implementationen och säkerheten.
<Barre> HeMan: nej, det är det inte.. men multi tennant
<HeMan> bamsefar: det är inte din drömlösning, det är efterföljaren  till din drömlösning!
<bamsefar> Haha
<Barre> HeMan: precis!
<Barre> bamsefar: dessutom....
<Barre> bamsefar: jag kör en själv ;P
<bamsefar> Barre: Hemma?
<Barre> faktum är att jag har en virtuell instans av HCP på min arbetsmaskin
<larsemil> jag har en virtuell instans av Barre i mitt kontor.
<HeMan> larsemil: apt-get install vbarre?
<larsemil> så varje gång jag ska köra rm -rf sökväg/något/* så säger den "du har väl inget mellanslag mellan något och *
<larsemil> rimshot!
<Barre> larsemil: hahahaha
<bamsefar> Barre: Verkar läskigt. ;)
<HeMan> måste få in lite virtuella användare på mina virtuella system så kanske får peta in en virtuell barre och en virtual stallman (vrms)
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag tror mer på  http://opencompute.org/ än stora dyra grejer. ;)
<Barre> nu tycker jag ni gränsar till mobbning...  :P
<Coffe> HeMan,  passa på att slänga in en vrit lunch då med :)
<HeMan> Coffe: justja!
<andol> HeMan: Ähh, en virtuell Barre finns ju redan som default, under /dev/urandom :)
<jennifer> Hi, I was wondering if you guys could tell me if I have done something right with ubuntu. I have a seperate partition on my netbook which has the windows 7 recovery partition i left it on incase i ever need to reinstall windows. but the grub loader detected it as another operating system so everytime i boot up the grub loader loads and either waits 10 secs then boots ubuntu or untill i press enter.
<HeMan> andol: :)
<jennifer> so i went into terminal and typed cd /boot/grub
<HeMan> andol: strings /dev/urandom | irssi
<jennifer> and then i used sudo gedit grub.cfg and changed set timeout=10 to set timeout=0
<andol> jennifer: The language of this channel is Swedish. Perhaps you can try in #ubuntu instead?
<jennifer> is that the correct way to make grub auto load my default OS ?
<jennifer> oh sorry i didnt know i joined the swedish one :s
<andol> no problem
<Barre> jennifer: hi, this is a swedish support channel, if I were you I would try the english speaking channel (#ubuntu).  the shortening of Ubuntu Sweden is the same as the Ubuntu Satanic Edition, so if you’re searching for that support channel you have to go to hell  (just kidding) :)
<HeMan> Barre! Tvätta munnen med tvål!
 * realubot gråter för att han inte har ett jobb.
<realubot> Hur är det med säkerhetsuppdateringarna om en användare utan sudo-rättigheter använder en dator? Om jag har satt säkerhetsuppdateringarna till att automatiskt installeras, görs det då även om användaren med sudo-rättigheter inte är inloggad på 1 månad?
<Coffe> då den kan kolla när man loggar in , om det finns nya paket. så borde den även kunna auto uppdatera.
<olja> ...
<olja> någon här som kör KDE
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> jag och philip
<dagon_> och x_link
<olja> dagon_: hej
<olja> kollar runt o upptäker kde lite pö om pö
<olja> hittade precis "lägg till grafiska komponenter", tips på något fiffigt o användbart+
<dagon_> jag har liten skärm så jag brukar fläska på med en stor klocka
<dagon_> :>
<dagon_> synd att jag inte sitter i kde just nu
<dagon_> annars kunde jag varit till mer hjälp :P
<olja> dagon_: ok, d e lugnt
<dagon_> sorry :/
<olja> är mest nyfiken då allt är nytt :)
<olja> märker att kubuntu-se är tomt ???
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> vi är inte så många
<dagon_> tror inte det är många som känner till den heller
<olja> undrar varför, kde är ju mycket snyggare än gnome
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> mycket sant
<olja> fast gnome har en viss rå charm :)
<dagon_> mjo
<olja> dagon_: vet att det finns vissa program som streamar radio från hela världen, något du känner till för ubuntu?
<dagon_> mja
<dagon_> är du ute efter något med förprogrammerat?
<dagon_> i rhythmbox kan man lägga till shoutcast har jag för mig
<olja> vet att det finns vissa program till windows som streamar automatiskt en mängd webkanaler från hela världen
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> ja du
<dagon_> är ingen radiomänniska direkt
<dagon_> kradio finns
<bobo123> om man har gjort en bakupkopia av en partition (sparat på en usbdisk), och tillfälligt vill montera den (skrivskyddat) så man kan jämföra hur partitionen var då när man gjorde bakuppen och kanske kopiera några av filerna i den, hur gör man?
<kodein> mount -option ro
<bobo123> bakuppen gjorde jag med sudo dd if=/dev/hda1 of=dev_hda1 bs=64K
<bobo123> kodein: okej det är bara att skriva    mount -option ro /media/usbdisken/minbakupfil ~/minmonteringsplats
<bobo123> ?
<kodein> try it and see
<HeMan> jag tror det blir mount -o loop,ro /media/usbdisken/minbackupfil ~/minmonteringsplats
<HeMan> fast med sudo före mount
<bobo123> okej
<bobo123> japp det funkade bra. efter att jag mkdir ~/minmonteringsplats först.
<bobo123> egentligen är det konstigt att det behövs sudo om man monterar den i sin hemkatalog
<HeMan> bobo123: problemet är att vanliga användare inte kan montera egentligen
<bobo123> aha
<realubot> Calyp: Jo, men om inte användaren som har rätt att köra sudo loggar in manuellt. Uppdateras systemet då med automatiska uppdateringar?
<kodein> jag brukar använda pmount istället :)
<realubot> Calyp: Fel.
<realubot> Coffe: Det var till dig.
<realubot> Måste man vara inloggad so en user med sudo-rättigheter för att Ubuntu ska installera säkerhtsuppdateringar automatiskt?
<HeMan> realubot: det beror på hur du ställt in
<Calyp> =)
<realubot> HeMan: Om jag har ställt in att användaren med sudo-rättigheter automatiskt uppdaterar systemet och om jag loggar in med en användare utan sudorättigheter, kommer systemet att uppdateras då?
<bobo123> hmm... vad betyder "will replay its journal" ? i meningen "Note that, depending on the filesystem type, state and kernel behavior, the system may still write to the device. For example, Ext3 or ext4 will replay its journal if the filesystem is dirty. To prevent this kind of write access, you may want to mount ext3 or ext4 filesystem with "ro,noload"
<bobo123> jag skulle läst man innan jag monterade... :-/
<amelia> *gäsp*
 * dagon_ håller med amelia 
<bobo123> ...fast försöker man med noload ger den bara felmeddelande "mount: fel filsystemstyp, felaktig flagga, felaktigt superblock på /dev/loop1, codepage eller hjälpprogram saknas, eller annat fel" :-(
<dagon_> vad är det du ska mounta?
<bobo123> dagon_: en bakup, för att kolla vilka filer som ändrats sen dess. jag vill ju absolut inte att bakupfilen ändras såklart.
<dagon_> vilket format?
<bobo123> format? ja det är diverse partitioner kopierat med dd if=/dev/hda1 of=dev_hda1 bs=64K  både NTFS, FAT32, och vad ubuntu hade per default i ubuntu7.04
<bobo123> Går det inte att sätta skrivskyddsattribut på en fil som ligger på en NTFS-partition?
<bobo123> jag tänkte det kanske var säkrast att skrivskydda själva bakupfilerna först (för då lär väl inte mount kunna ändra dem hoppas jag?), men det verkar inte gå.... eller måste jag boota om i windows för att sätta ReadOnly?
<pirx> tjena! ngn som kan tipsa om ett trådlöst nätverkskort (för stationära) som funkar bra med ubuntu?
<Philip5> pirx: du har en översikt av kort och usb-stickor här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<realubot> Äh, jag gissar att om automatiska säkerhetsuppdateringar är inställda av en användare med sudo så uppdateras systemet automatiskt även om en användare utan sudo-rättigheter är inloggad, elleR?
<amelia> Philip5!
<amelia> Philip5: så du har vaknat?
<HeMan> Philip5!
<HeMan> våran laptop har kommit
<Philip5> HeMan: åhhh! är den fin?
<HeMan> Philip5: nu har jag gjort min del, nu får du fixa resten!
<HeMan> Philip5: mycket!
<Philip5> amelia: jo men mer att jag har hamnat vid datorn
<amelia> HeMan: kommer en annan nörd från mitt jobb på söndag också. bara så du vet. :)
<HeMan> Philip5: drar du igång nvidia-kortet och fixar suspend to ram?
<HeMan> amelia: trevligt!
<HeMan> amelia: nerd meetup ftw!
<amelia> HeMan: japp, han är trevlig. han ska få en switch. :)
<bamsefar> Det könns som julafton, fast tvärs om. :)
<bamsefar> Blir av med massa gammalt junk. ;)
<amelia> bamsefar: :)
<Philip5> HeMan: känns lite som julafton här
<HeMan> bamsefar: ni får helt enkelt en massa plats!
<amelia> HeMan: till mer grejjer! :D
<HeMan> amelia: ...
<HeMan> amelia: profit!
<bobo123> eller har jag monterat min ntfs-partition så att ntfs-readonly attribut inte fungerar? så här står det när man skriver mount "/dev/sdb2 on /media/USBNTFS type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)"
<kodein> den här fredagen blev ju inte så dålig. tårta från linnéuniversitetet \o/
<dagon_> :>
<Philip5> kodein: lyxigt
<kodein> japp
<kodein> tydligen gav vi bort en gammal bandrobot till dem
<Philip5> den kostade alltså en tårta
<HeMan> kodein: den ni använde för att ta backup på hela internet med?
<dagon_> det hade varit sweet
<dagon_> ha backup på internet
<kodein> HeMan: ja, men sen blev internet för stort för att rymmas
<dagon_> surfa intarwebz lokalt
<HeMan> kodein: trots gzip -9?
<kodein> mm
<kodein> vi kunde ha komprimerat med md5 iofs, men...
<bobo123> undrar hur stora diskar archive.org har till sin waybackmachine....
<HeMan> bobo123: jag skulle gissa på 3.5"
<bobo123> :-D
<HeMan> tror inte dom börjar köra med 2.5" än
<HeMan> jepp, det är fredag, jag är på hugget med dåliga skämt!
<Philip5> hehe
<HeMan> Philip5: såg du förresten men fråga om drqueue?
<Philip5> HeMan: nej
<Philip5> HeMan: fast jag håller på att fixar med ett paket av det
<Philip5> ändå
<bobo123> jag kopierade den minsta av parttions-bakupperna jag vill in och titta i, för tydligen vägrar mount montera den om man försöker montera den readonly :-(
<Philip5> HeMan: vad var frågan?
<Barre> HeMan: drqueue? felstavat? menar du dragqueen kanske?
<Philip5> Barre: bara med dina associationer ;)
<HeMan> Philip5: om det var det man använde för att rendrera på ett kluster
<HeMan> Barre: du blandar ihop mig med SheMan
<Barre> HeMan: badadish!
<Philip5> HeMan: man kan göra det om man vill samordna köer från olika program och renderingsjobb. kör man bara med blender så har den det inbyggt
<HeMan> Philip5: går blender köra i batchmode?
<HeMan> Philip5: dvs jag vill helst inte ha upp något gui utan bara skicka på jobb
<Philip5> det ska gå
<Philip5> har inte grejat med det så mycket
<HeMan> Philip5: och helst skulla jag antingen ha en dispatcher eller ett "riktig" mpi-job
<Philip5> får titta på det lite i helgen kanske på kul
<HeMan> Philip5: som sagt, jag har lite cores som står och idlar
<Philip5> HeMan: kanske kan leka lite om man kommer på något kul att köra
<HeMan> Philip5: tyvärr kan jag inte öppna för inloggning alls
<HeMan> Philip5: så för att det ska gå göra behöver jag i stort sett data-filer + instruktioner hur man kör prylarna
<Philip5> går att fixa
<Philip5> får höra med maxjezy om han har några roliga exempel eller scener. annars kan man ju alltid utmana den med något kul vatten eller rök-grejs animerat
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> mycket rök
<dagon_> rök är värre än vatten
<maxjezy> jahaja
<maxjezy> här snackar vi om mig igen
<kodein> ingen rök utan tobak
<bobo123> kodein:  tja det kan ju vara ett brinnande kärnkraftverk också....
<Philip5> maxjezy: ja om att hitta på en kul blendergrej att köra på HeMans serverpark med 100 cores
<kodein> bobo123: ringhals brinner?
<maxjezy> Philip5, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2SyUDAgtJw
<maxjezy> kan vi inte ha den som luxrender nätverksboost?
<maxjezy> leka luxrender vore ju skoj
<dagon_> :D
<maxjezy> HeMan, vad händer med dessa datorer sen?
<Philip5> maxjezy: vore nästan roligare att göra en fet simulering av smoke, fire, water animering
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> oljetanker som läcker
<dagon_> oljan brinner
 * maxjezy har inga bra ideer alls just nu
<dagon_> satan vilket meck med knapparna maxjezy
<dagon_> jag funderar på att skita i UV-unwrap och bara trycka dit text
<maxjezy> dagon_, ja, kan tänka mig att det är där det blir lite komplicerat
<bobo123> är det möjligt att montera ett ext3-filsystem som ext2?
<bobo123> jag har för mig det ska vara bakåtkompatibelt eller nått sånnt, men jag kanske minns fel.
<Philip5> bobo123: ja
<Philip5> bobo123: ext3 är ext2 med journal
<bobo123> Philip5: så bra. japp det fungerade att montera som ext2 readonly, vilket ju blir samma sak som ext3 readonly noload ju
<HeMan> maxjezy: jag vet inte vad som händer sen
<maxjezy> HeMan, :(
<maxjezy> skulle kunna ta en maskin eller två jag :)
<HeMan> maxjezy: :)
<maxjezy> eller 100
<maxjezy> men då måste jag skaffa grenuttag
<HeMan> maxjezy: jag ska försöka få lös lite maskiner, men det brukar ha med miljöcertifieringar att göra vilka som får hämta dom
<Barre> HeMan: åååå.. detta skulle jag kalla för "Johannes Brost system" - http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.378925/sgi-lanserar-ny-version-av-altix-uv---varldens-snabbaste-superdator
<maxjezy> :)
<antii> maxjezy: !
<maxjezy> antii, awouy!
<dagon_> Philip5: http://rendermedblender.blogspot.com/2011/04/nokia-3310-tribute.html
<Philip5> dagon_: är det du som lekt?
<dagon_> jao
<Twicefire> Om man har glömt sitt användarnamn på ubuntu-se.org ska man göra då ?
<Barre> HeMan: 21,8 teraflops! nästan exakt lika många floppar som Johannes Brost har i sin karriär
<dagon_> Philip5: vad tycker du?
<HeMan> *badumdish*
<Barre> Twicefire: vet du vilken epost du använt när du reggade dig?
<HeMan> Barre: artikeln är väl sådär, ett Cray-skåp har 2400 cores
<Twicefire> japp
<Twicefire> TFTNiclas@hotmail.com
<Twicefire> använde ja
<Philip5> dagon_: lite jobb på ljus och material så
<dagon_> Philip5: jodå, där är mycket att göra men som grund menar jag :(
<dagon_> :)
<Philip5> dagon_: tummen upp
<dagon_> ska pilla med nodes sen i slutändan också
<dagon_> för första gången
<dagon_> fixa lite djup i bilden och få skärmen att lysa mer
<dagon_> nu är det bara ett plane med en textur och lite emit
<Barre> Twicefire: jag skickade ett PM
<Barre> nu skall jag ta helg........ whohooooo....
<HeMan> Barre: grattis!
<Barre> Twicefire: fortsätt supportfrågorna på den öppna kanalen :)
<Twicefire> kanske kan passa på att fråga jag har en ssd disk och hör en del säga man inte ska lägga home eller om det var swap på den stämmer det eller kanske inte spelar någon roll ?
<antii> swap är för fegisar!
<Barre> HeMan: tackar, vi hörs väl :)
<Twicefire> har 8gb ram om det spelar någon roll
<antii> Twicefire: då behöver du inte swap
<dagon_> swap är onödigt
<whomee> perfekt när folk slutar på avdelningen, så fort dom gått så är det looting i rummet
<dagon_> 2GB+ så är swap meningslöst
<Twicefire> okej tack så mycket för hjälpen :)
<dagon_> fyfan va bra musik jag lyssnar på
<HeMan> dagon_: kör du också rysk synt-burlesque?
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> heaven & hell
<dagon_> 8]
 * HeMan kör Dima Vikhornova radio på Last fm
 * kodein kör Ladytron på spotify :)
<dagon_> är det som lady gaga?
<dagon_> fast tron-inspirerat?
<KiviE> Twicefire: om du har 8 gig minne behövs swap bara om du ska använda funktionen suspend eller hibernate. Kommer aldrig ihåg vilken men bara en av dem använder swap om jag kommer ihåg rätt
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/maestro.jpg
<Twicefire> använder aldrig hibernate stänger bara av skärmen ;)
<kodein> dagon_: nä, det är väl mer åt faktisk bra musik
<dagon_> får kanske lyssna lite på youtube
<dagon_> vad är det för genre?
<kodein> new wave-hållet, tror jag
<kodein> electroclash?
<dagon_> wth
<dagon_> ni ungdomar och ert moderna
<jaqline_the_biat> halloj
<virtuald> kodein: jag också… :>
<kodein> typ lite mindre upbeat alice in videoland, antar jag?
<jaqline_the_biat> har installerat ubuntu nu på min bärbara. kan man använda mobilt internet på ubuntu?
<kodein> det ska man kunna
<HeMan> Hemgång!
<jaqline_the_biat> ska man använda wine? läste lite på google
<jaqline_the_biat> eller ska man använda anslutningsgrejamojsen
<jonz> Kör du dongel eller via en mobil?
<virtuald> är nästan säker på att du inte ska använda wine
<jaqline_the_biat> en sån där pinne
<jaqline_the_biat> comviq slöband
<bobo123> Twicefire: du kan ju iofs behöva swap ändå med 8GB om du kör väldigt väldigt stora program... jag kan föreställa mig att om man sitter där i sitt 3dmodeleringsprogram och laddar in en 3D-modell av en normal småstad ner till sista skruv så /kan/ minnet ta slut kanske... eller jag vet inte.. ;-)
<jonz> Du får väl prova programvaran som följer med antar jag eller kolla tillverkarens hemsida
<virtuald> jaqline_the_biat: funkar det med den där nätverkssaken vid klockan?
<Twicefire> jag surfar , lyssnar på musik , spelar lite bara :)
<jaqline_the_biat> den exakt brevid klockan?
<jaqline_the_biat> där står det belkin56g
<dagon_> Twicefire: skit i swap då
<Twicefire> tack det ska jag göra :)
<dagon_> :)
<jaqline_the_biat> updateraren kom upp. o nåt om kernel :S ska det hem?
<virtuald> det är nog bra om du har tid… men det du kan trycka installera och minimera den typ
<realubot> Är det fortfarande ZTE Blade som gäller om man är på jakt efter en prisvärd Android-lur?
<jaqline_the_biat> okey tankar hem det.
<virtuald> jag vet tyvärr inte hur man får igång just din usb-pinne-grej
<jaqline_the_biat> virtuald: mitt ex snacka nåt om mitt ubuntu var uråldrigt :S
<dagon_> realubot: typ
<virtuald> aha… kanske är fixat i nyare version då
<jaqline_the_biat> men jag har 8.04
<jonz> Kolla på dongeln vilken tillverkare och modell det är antagligen typ huawei och googla på det om den inte funkar när du pluggar i den.
<jaqline_the_biat> finns det nyare?
<dagon_> mjo
<virtuald> jaqline_the_biat: ja
<jonz> 10.04 är senaste support
<virtuald> släpps ny var 6:e månad
<dagon_> 10.10
<dagon_> 10.04 senaste long term
<jaqline_the_biat> ofan. men va fan kanske funkar om jag tankar den senaste kanske :S
<dagon_> kanske
<dagon_> värt ett försök innan du provat något anat
<dagon_> annat*
<Twicefire> realubot ja den är riktigt bra fortfarande :D
<jaqline_the_biat> hmm. jag installerade 8.04 via usb sticka. via nåt lustigt program.
<jonz> wubi?
<jaqline_the_biat> youbootin eller nåt
<virtuald> unetbootin
<jaqline_the_biat> kan det heta så?
<jonz> Yepp
<jaqline_the_biat> det va en jädra lista me olika varianter vet ja bara
<jonz> Jo
<jaqline_the_biat> tankar hem
<jaqline_the_biat> bbl
<jaqline_the_biat> klar.
<jaqline_the_biat> det fanns juh flera olika ubuntu juh :S ubuntu kubuntu suduntu o guds olika.... Vilken ska man ha=?
<virtuald> ta samma som du har ny fast nyare
<virtuald> nu*
<jaqline_the_biat> ubuntu bara.
<virtuald> se till att det blir samma 32-bitars eller 64-bitars
<jaqline_the_biat> 10.10 live
<jonz> Jag hade väl iof kanske kört 10.04 men det är jag
<jaqline_the_biat> e det stor skilland på dom
<jonz> provar 11.04 beta1 men de är inte helt hundra
<virtuald> jag kör 10.04...
<jaqline_the_biat> då tar jag me det. litar på er pojkar
<jonz> 11.04 blir nog schysst med gnome 3
<virtuald> jaqline_the_biat: hur är du uppkopplad nu?
<jaqline_the_biat> virtuald: till denna jag sitter me e mobilt .
<jaqline_the_biat> den jag tankar me är 250 mbit
<jonz> NÃ¥gon som provat kde 4.6? Vad tycks?
<dagon_> Philip5: någon sa kde
<virtuald> jaqline_the_biat: hmm… men alltså… va det inte den mobila som inte funkade?
<virtuald> :p
<arand> jonz: 11.04 Har inte gnome3  ...
<jaqline_the_biat> virtuald: den funkar inte på min andra dator me ubuntu
<Mr_NoName> 11.04 kommer väl inte innehålla gnome
<dagon_> 11.04 är ju unitypisset
<arand> Mr_NoName: Gnome, ja, gnome3 nej, metacity/gnome-panel som default wm, nej.
<jonz> arand: Vet att det inte har det nu, men ev gnome3 senare
<jaqline_the_biat> arand: wow nu sa du massa saker som förvirrar en flickas huvud
<arand> Det mesta kommer väl att uppdateras till gnome3 i natty+1, men om man ska köra in det i natty får man nog strula med PPA
<Mr_NoName> Hur hittar man vilken process som är zombie?
<arand> ps -ef | grep Z  tror jag
<jaqline_the_biat> virtuald: en fråga bara. ska bara ha datorn till att surfa. Måsta jag kunna allt som arand  o dom pratar om?
<arand> jaqline_the_biat: Nej, bara tuta och köra
<jaqline_the_biat> säker?
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> hmm, kontentan är väl att 11.04 är instabilare än 10.04
<virtuald> (10.04 har längre supportvillkor också)
<jaqline_the_biat> blir orolig när jag hör metacity o gnåme grejer.... o inte nog me det massa kde. o det e en förkorting på "krachar nån dag"
<jonz> Bara buggit
<arand> I och med att det fortfarande är beta är det väl inte så underligt dock :>
<jonz> Nej, håller med
<arand> jaqline_the_biat: Nej, det är en förkortning av "valfrihet upp över öronen"
<jaqline_the_biat> arand: haha :D
<dagon_> xmonad, fluxbox, openbox, wmfs, scrotwm, dwm, wmii, ion3
 * dagon_ förvirrar
<jaqline_the_biat> dagon_: det heter bara wii inte wmii :)
<virtuald> inte samma sak :>
<dagon_> 8]
<realubot> http://frikurslitteratur.blogspot.com/
<realubot> http://www.sydsvenskan.se/lund/article1435536/Okej-att-ladda-ner-kurslitteratur.html
<Jaqline_confused> tillbaka. nätet dog
<Mr_NoName> Är det inte bättre att lärosäterna köper någon license för kurslittraturen digitalt?
<Mr_NoName> http://bk.zxcv.nu <-- Där finns en del e böcker
<Jaqline_confused> nu e pinnen klar. Ska jag ta live?
<virtuald> jaqline_confused: kan va en idé, då ser du om det funkar innan du installerar
<Jaqline_confused> ok.
<virtuald> är en bra idé att göra backup på din hemkatalog innan du installerar
<virtuald> av din hemkatalog*
<Jaqline_confused> hemkatalog?
<Jaqline_confused> hade inget sparat på den
<virtuald> ja alltså /home/dittanvändarnamn
<Jaqline_confused> utan ett par bilder på mig
<virtuald> okej men kolla igenom den :)
<Jaqline_confused> erkänn du vill att jag säkerhetskopierar den på din dator ;)
<virtuald> haha nej men det va en rolig idé
<arand> Bokmärken till firefox ligger ju där till exempel, om man vill spara sånt...
<Jaqline_confused> virtuald: hehe...
<realubot> Jaqline_confused: Om du använder en epostklient (t.ex. Evolution) så är det idé att exportera kontot där också.
<virtuald> om du går in i platser, hem, och väljer visa dolda filer på visa-menyn
<Jaqline_confused> fikc inte det i start sist.
<virtuald> så ser du programs kataloger med sparade inställningar
<virtuald> t.ex. .mozilla för din firefox-profil
<realubot> Jaqline_confused: Det går att trycka Ctrl+H också för att visa/dölja dolda filer.
<Jaqline_confused> kan jag föra över den på dden nya sen?
<virtuald> ja
<realubot> Jaqline_confused: Eller så startar du Firefox och tar backup på dina bokmärken enbart.
<lilleman72> jävla strömavbrott....ett X antal hela dan
<realubot> Jaqline_confused: Alla plugins m.m. kanske inte fungerar i ett nytt Firefox.
<virtuald> lilleman72: får man fråga var du bor då?
<lilleman72> småland
<dagon_> haha
<Jaqline_confused> kan jag köra install samtidig som jag kopierar detta?
<dagon_> i skogarna
<realubot> Man ska bo i Götebooooorg.
<virtuald> lilleman72: mörka skogen?
<arand> Jaqline_confused: Nae.
<Jaqline_confused> lilleman72: du det e hemskt just nu . bor utanför eksjö o det har vart strömlöst tillofrån i 2 dar nu
<lilleman72> Fick ett par avbrott igår...men nu så är jag rädd för att alla datorer ska avlida permanent
<lilleman72> virtuald nej inte i dom mörkaste skogarna i småland
<lilleman72> men inte långt ifrån
<realubot> Jaqline_confused: Jag skulle inte köra en install samtidigt som jag säkerhetskopierar. Säkerhetskopiera först, installera efteråt.
<virtuald> :)
<Jaqline_confused> realubot: GBG LUKTAR FISK
<arand> Jaqline_confused: Därför kan det ju vara enklast att helt enkelt kopiera hela hemkatalogen någonstans (usbsticka?) Och sortera in eftersom
<Jaqline_confused> sorry cap look
<Jaqline_confused> arand: tror jag fått me allt.
<dagon_> lapscock
<realubot> Jaqline_confused: Det kanske t.om. är omöjligt att installera på en monterad partition. :S
<kodein> hmm, helgdags då
<Jaqline_confused> dagon_: snusko ;)
<kodein> produktiv vecka, trots allt :)
<dagon_> 8]
<Jaqline_confused> hmm kom till det där me disk haterare eller va det ska föreställa
<Jaqline_confused> mitt ex snacka nåt om det ni snacka om förut swat partition
<arand> realubot: Installationsprogrammet monterar under /target per default...
<arand> swap
<Jaqline_confused> swat låter roligare
<Jaqline_confused> måste jag ha det?
<arand> Om man har lite minne, eller om man vill kunna använda hibernate (viloläge), bör man ha det, annars inte
<dagon_> behövs swap verkligen till suspend?
<arand> Men om du nu gör en total ominstallation och låter den göra det automatiskt  kommer den skapa en automatiskt
<arand> Nej, till hibernate
<dagon_> jaså?
<arand> Vad heter det på svänska egentligen, sovläge, viloläge?
<Jaqline_confused> kollar hur den ser ut nu så e det "/" 80gb "/home"300 gb "Swap" 120 gb
<dagon_> arand: sovläge tror jag
<Jaqline_confused> så hade han gjort disken
<Jaqline_confused> e det rätt?
<dagon_> wtf
<arand> Jaqline_confused: Swap på 120G!?
<Jaqline_confused> det står så. :S
<dagon_> mellanlagrar han internet eller?
<Jaqline_confused> han e störd bara... mer än så vet ja inte
<Jaqline_confused> behöver jag mer?
<dagon_> du behöver inte ens 80% av det
<arand> Jaqline_confused: Om man vill kunna köra sovläge är det tillräcligt att ha lika mycket swap som man har Minne, det vill säga runt 4G
<arand> Om man nu har 4G RAM minne
<dagon_> men, sovläge. lägger det inte sig på ram då?
<dagon_> eller
<dagon_> hmm
<Jaqline_confused> okey. hmm. ska ja plocka bort allt?
<dagon_> nu var jag lite dum
<arand> suspend to disk är det jag pratar om
<dagon_> kan man inte köra sovläge som suspend2ram?
<realubot> arand: Vad innebär det då? Om partitionen redan är monterad? Går det att installera systemet på den då?
<arand> dagon_: Jo, och i det fallet är det ju irrelevant
<spacebug-> när skulle man vilja  använda suspend?
<Jaqline_confused> hur ska jag partitionera
<arand> realubot: installationsprogrammet kopierar filer, inte kontinuerlig data...
<arand> 20G "/";    "swap"~RAM;     resten "/home"
<arand> Brukar vara vad jag går efter
<Jaqline_confused> arand: tack
<arand> Men som sagt, passa på att testa om saker funkar i liveCDn
<arand> Om det inte funkar där är det inte så säkert att det funkar efter installation heller..
<Jaqline_confused> redan för sent.
<arand> =)
<Jaqline_confused> :S
<dagon_> shoot first and ask questions later
<dagon_> det är rätta takter
<arand> Jaja, får väl i alla fall uppdaterat system
<Jaqline_confused> lika bra. =)
<arand> Supporten för 8.04 går väl ut om inte så värst länge...
<Jaqline_confused> har en gammal dator me "6.något" en riktig skrivmaskin =)
<Jaqline_confused> hur får man tag i supporten?
<arand> Support = kontinuerliga säkerhetsuppdateringar
<Jaqline_confused> jaha =) *pinsam fråga*
 * Jaqline_confused kliar skallen, datorn dog :S
<Jaqline_confused> pep som fan sen dog den :S
<Jaqline_confused> ska jag testa o installera igen bara?
<arand> Mysko..
<Jaqline_confused> strömen e i o grejer
<arand> Mjo, blir väl så, tur att du tog backup nu ;)
<Jaqline_confused> jo tack arand *luftpuss*
<Jaqline_confused> jag kanske e lite jätte otekninsk. har nåt som heter SSD 128 gb en jätte liten grej. vad kan jag använda den till?
<Jaqline_confused> för det finns ingen usb plutt på den
<Jaqline_confused> bara 2 lustiga kontakter :S
<Jaqline_confused> måste man köpa en adapter för att den ska funka ? eller e det bara jag som e blond?
<Jaqline_confused> dog alla?
<Jaqline_confused> arand du allvetande =)
<Jaqline_confused> anyone alive?
<arand> Jaqline_confused: Hmm, har ingen bra koll på hårddiskar egentligen, men skulle gissa att om man kikar in i en stationär dator så finns det måjlighet att korka in den där...
<arand> s/måjlighet/möjlighet/
<dagon_> haha
<Jaqline_confused> e det en hårddisk?!? pappa sa att det va nåt usb minne....
<dagon_> arand: blev du lite skånsk där? :P
<Jaqline_confused> han tog hem en sån från jobbet till min bärbara.
<Jaqline_confused> kanske jag som missuppfattat allt
<Jaqline_confused> men varför ska man ha en sådan "hårddisk" när jag ändå har 500 gb i denna
<arand> Kan ju vara att den passar till bärbara, bara att dra fram skruvmesla och dissekera antar jag
<dagon_> *host* pr0nstash *host*
<arand> SSD är generellt sett snabbara
<Jaqline_confused> men va fan jag e juh inte snabb av mig å då behöver juh inte datorn va snabbare än mig
<Jaqline_confused> :/
<Jaqline_confused> slänger den istället. för den va mindre än den jag har
<cahoot> det är inte en legitim nördinställning
<Jaqline_confused> men jag e ingen nörd.
<Jaqline_confused> wow nu funkar datorn.
<Jaqline_confused> o nätet med =)
<Jaqline_confused> wiiiiii
<arand> Man slänger tusenlappen för att gustav vasa är ful... :þ
<Jaqline_confused> självklart! den jäveln e juh dö :P
<Jaqline_confused> skojja
<arand> Så det funkar på LiveCDn, eller är det färdiginstallerat nu?
<Jaqline_confused> färdig install
<Twicefire> nice
<Twicefire> har inte haft orken att installera mitt ännu T_T
<Jaqline_confused> 0_o gör det =)
 * Jaqline_confused flashar me (  .  Y  .  ) framför arand o gänget för tack för hjälpen. 
<Jaqline_confused> måste dra men jag kommer tillbaka me dummafrågor sen om det e okey?
<Twicefire> gör så :)
<Jaqline_confused> puss o kram på er alla
<duggthe> HÃ¥rddisk: 320 MB ssd, 5400 rpm
<duggthe> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.378887/lattviktskampen
<duggthe> Tar du in skribenter till IDG från förskolan?
<duggthe> *de
<Jaqline_Offline> duggthe: nu fattar jag noll.
<arand> duggthe: De kanske snurrar den för skojs skull ;)
<duggthe> 320 MB...
<arand> Jao, det är sant..
<duggthe> Jävla idiot som aldrig borde få komma nära ett publiceringsverktyg.
<duggthe> Dessutom "ssd" och "rpm" fast tydligen "MB"...
<arand> Hela upplägget på artiklarna känns ju väldigt, meh
<HeMan> 35 Mbit/s på trådlöst 802.11N, är det som förväntat eller?
<bobo123> nån som vet nått linuxprogram som har samma "synkronisera mappar" -funktion som Total commander?  GnomeCommander har en Synkonriser Kataloger -funktion men presenterar det hela på ett annat sätt, och jag skulle helst se ett som inte fäller ihop kataloger och så
<cahoot> rsync?
<cahoot> unison är väl en sådan baserad på rsync
<bobo123> cahoot: aha, jag får väl kolla på hur rsync och unison ser ut
<bobo123> cahoot: hmm... rsync verkar vara nått nätverkiskt eller? jag kanske ska förtydliga att det är två kataloghierarkier på samma dator jag vill jämföra filerna på, i det här fallet för att kolla vad som skiljer sig mellan två backupper, men annars vanligtvis för att deleta dubletter. Jag använder aldrig nånsin det för att synkronisera kataloger i betydelsen göra dem lika.
<arand> diff -r ?
<bobo123> det som framförallt gör att gnomecommanders inte riktigt duger är att de fäller ihop katalogträden, jag vill ha ett programm där alla filer alltid listas och mellan höger och vänster spalt visas nån symbol huruvida respektive filer är lika, och katalognamnen bara är rubrikrader.
<bobo123> arand: jag är inte intresserad av nått kommandoradsbaserat
<bobo123> gnomecommander kan tyvär inte heller visa skillnaden mellan två filer som skiljer sig, den klarar tyvär bara det för textfiler :-(
<bobo123> Jag kanske ska prova Krusader, hoppas den inte skräpar ner med en massa KDE bara....
<Philip5> heja kde!
<amelia> godkväll!
<Philip5> amelia: god kväll!
<coobra> amelia:  D:
<coobra> :D
 * arand ska prova lite gnome3 i Fedora..
 * spacebug- är lite missnöjd med att det inte är någon nedräknare på ubuntu.com denna gången. Kanske skriva en egen och sluta klaga?
<madbear> ja
<madbear> show me the code
<madbear> kanske är en skitsvår algoritm i den nedräknaren... eller så har typ apple patent på den
<spacebug-> ;)
<amelia> Philip5: sorry, det är mitt i så ska det låta... återkommer sen.
<Twicefire> omg tv what is that ?
<yeager> det här kommer att ta tid..
<yeager> Expanding... (1%) - 00:38:21
<spacebug-> hu?
<yeager> expanderar en raid.. 1% på 40 minuter
<spacebug-> mhum
<arand> Heh, buggrapporteringsverktyget i Fedora krashar hela kerneln för tillfället verkar det som, kanske inte är en tillfällighet att abrt är på agendan för idag..
<HeMan> yeager: hårdvaruraid?
<yeager> HeMan, Qnap 419p+
<swedala> qnap är inte kända för prestanda direkt
 * gorgo_ ramlar in
<spacebug-> höga trösklar?
<Gorgo> spacebug-: ja du anar inte hur höga trösklarna är på irc
<Gorgo> en _sara_
<Gorgo> :D
<Gorgo> Philip5: sover du?
<spacebug-> hehe
<koma_> hallå?
<Gorgo> :D
<Philip5> Gorgo: nope, slöflippar lite på tvn
<spacebug-> flippar? zappar kanske?
<spacebug-> eller ja strular tv:n så visst kan man flippa på den ;)
<Philip5> lite av varje kanske
<spacebug-> hehe
 * Philip5 tar en liten whisky så här på fredagskvällen...
<spacebug-> hum
<Twicefire> sugen jag också vart på det tyvärr är den slut :(
 * spacebug- har ätit pizza, choklad och jordnötsringar så jag är ganska nöjd ;)
<Philip5> Twicefire: hade inte mycket kvar så det kanske får bli en vända till System imorgon för lite refill
<yeager> swedala, Qnapen är bra sprutt i.. mycket bättre än andra NASar i upp till 5k-klassen
<Twicefire> Philip5 klart det blir det ;)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Gorgo> då var man hemma igen
<Gorgo> hehe
<Gorgo> var ute på krogen o tog mig en whisky :D
<Gorgo> Philip5: kdemannen :D
<Philip5> yo
<Philip5> brb
<Gorgo> ;)
<maxjezy> §wb Philip5
<Philip5> danke schön
<Gorgo> wb Philip5
<maxjezy> ja skulle vilja se ett program lite som dropbox fast en mapp man kan lägga saker i och så kan man logga in från andra datorer i den mappen och hämta sakerna
<maxjezy> varför finns inget sånt
<Philip5> dropbox funkar ju så
<Gorgo> tänkte nästan säga det
<Gorgo> :P
<Philip5> ubuntu one också väl?
<Gorgo> eller hur menar du maxjezy?
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag vill inte att de ska vara cloud grej
<Gorgo> ssh :)
<maxjezy> dom där programmen laddar man ju upp sakerna mot någon server
<maxjezy> Gorgo, lite som ssh fast en mapp bara
<johanbr> maxjezy: finns ju i gnome (for lokalt natverk)
<maxjezy> allt kräver så mycket pill, configurationer osv
<Gorgo> finns väl sftp, kan man inegrera det i filhanteraren?
<Gorgo> katten har fått fnattt
<maxjezy> Philip5, ska inte du börja göra ubuntu tutorials?
<Gorgo> snart release nu :)
<barzam> maxjezy: kolla här: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=914318#p914318
<madbear> maxjezy: samba?
<maxjezy> madbear, ja men för en fotograf eller en 3d artist kanske såna saker är lite för avancerade
<maxjezy> man har löst problemen för de som kan datorer
<maxjezy> men de som är som svensons
<maxjezy> ja vill kunna ha druckit 19 starköl och kunna hantera datorn
<madbear> hehe ja när du väl fått igång det så kan du dricka mycket
<Gorgo> ne fan man borde sova, ska jobba imorn kl.8 :(
<johanbr> maxjezy: bara att hogerklicka pa mappen och valja "Sharing options"
<maxjezy> johanbr, sådärja
<maxjezy> nu har jag gjort det
<maxjezy> installerade tjänsten
<maxjezy> hur gör jag för att komma åt mappen på tjejens dator nu?
<arand> johanbr: Fast det finns väl inget enkelt sätt att sätt upp autosync mellan mappar utan att peta nere i rsync eller något sådant
<arand> maxjezy: gå till nätverk i nautilus antar jag
<maxjezy> ska t3sta nu
<maxjezy> tack
<maxjezy> detta funkade
<maxjezy> och va simpelt
<maxjezy> nu överför jag bilderna till tjejens dator
<maxjezy> bara 14,5 GB
<maxjezy> kommer nog ta ett par år men de är det värt
<maxjezy> hjälp
<Philip5> nähää
<maxjezy> jag gjorde en mapp
<maxjezy> som heter delningsmapp
<maxjezy> och delade ut den
<maxjezy> kopierade in bilder dit
<maxjezy> ca 100 mappar
<maxjezy> i en mapp
<maxjezy> som heter bilder
<maxjezy> nu när ja ska kopiera de från nätverket till tjejens dator
<maxjezy> har inte rättigheter
<maxjezy> :(
<maxjezy> funka nyss
<maxjezy> måste man dela ut varje mapp i mappen för sig?
<maxjezy> !ping
<Philip5> jag kör ju kde
<maxjezy> måste man det där ?
<maxjezy> om jag delar ut en mapp med bilder i
<maxjezy> så kan ja ta bilder ur den mappen
<maxjezy> men när ja delar ur stormappen med mappar i
<maxjezy> så kan ja inte göra något
<maxjezy> copy funkar inte, no permission to to dat
 * maxjezy hade hoppats att det skulle fungera
<maxjezy> kanske ska packa skiten
<Philip5> dagon_: har du sett att KDE 4.6.2 har kommit? :)
<arand> Verkar funka med undermappar i ~/Public för mig ...
<maxjezy> arand, vägrar funka för mig
<maxjezy> men jag gjorde tvärt om
<maxjezy> delade en mapp på tjejens dator
<maxjezy> och gav den skrivrättigheter
<maxjezy> så kopierar jag över det från min dit isället
<maxjezy> det funka
<maxjezy> :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-09
<maxjezy> ännu bättre så faktiskt
<maxjezy> slippa pilla på hennes dator
<Jaqline_mysig> :'( skit dator
<johanbr> maxjezy: nej, borde funka som du gjort
<maxjezy> johanbr, ja tycker det med
<maxjezy> men det va smidigare denna lösning
<maxjezy> att skicka in i hennes delade mapp
<maxjezy> slippa röra hennes skitiga tangenter
<maxjezy> mer än nödvändigt
<maxjezy> jag gör en undersökning om datorsittande människor
<maxjezy> alla som väger under 95 KG skriv 123
 * maxjezy noterar en generell övervikt hos datorsittande ubuntu-sverige människor
<virtuald> nej
<virtuald> väger runt 60
<maxjezy> skriv 123
<virtuald> nej
<maxjezy> annars kan ja inte bokföra dig tyvärr
<virtuald> låt bli :)
 * maxjezy bokför virtuald som kraftigt överviktig
<virtuald> tack
<maxjezy> de va så lite sååå
<virtuald> då slipper jag oroa mig för att bli underviktig
<virtuald> det är ju nästan samma sak som oviktig
<virtuald> där stannar vi
<maxjezy> :)
 * maxjezy kontaktar nog aftonbladet med denna forskningsinfo
<maxjezy> seriös forskning förtjänar seriös publicering
<virtuald> :)
<maxjezy> 420 återstår på batteritiden
<maxjezy> 4:20
<maxjezy> h
<maxjezy> right
<maxjezy> i wish i could smoke my battery
<maxjezy> wait a minute, i guess i can
 * maxjezy packar pipan med batteri
<maxjezy> :)
<spacebug-> bah
<sireorion> hakkoj
<sireorion> halloj
<speedxco1e> hello
<sireorion> 500 kanaler varav 50 filmkanaler 40 porrkanaler resten skit o inget o se på tv
<speedxco1e> därför man inte har tv
<sireorion> nåt måste man juh göra när det e dö tid
<sireorion> tvshop kanalen borde va förbjuden.
<sireorion> ren hjärntvätt
<sireorion> jag behöver ett lätt os så som DSL till en Acer,... nån me tips
<Gorgo> en liten fågel med stor pinne flög förbi
<Gorgo> sicket jobb
<Gorgo> undra vad den pippen får betalt
<arand> sireorion: lubuntu/crunchbang/mint fluxbox är ju trevligt om det funkar.. Annars finns väl debian om man bygger från grunder, eller tinycore till exempel
<poller> http://e4rat.sourceforge.net/ Rätt tufft, någon som har testat?
<lilleman72> morrn alla glada
<poller> Tja
<olja> ...
<olja> letar webradioprogram. tips? program som streamar olika webstationer, inte bara SR, någon som har tips?
<cahoot> du menar en applikation som kan ansluta till olika webradiosändare?
<cahoot> rhythmbox då?
<olja> cahoot: ja, det finns väll en del små program som letar upp olika webradistationer från hela väelden
<olja> verkar som att rhythbox har en plug in just för radio
<rut> Streamtuner?
<rut> Kanske inte är det du letar efter
<olja> rut: hittar det inte i programcentarel
<rut> olja: http://www.nongnu.org/streamtuner/
<olja> det finns ett antal olika vesioner o ladda ner, jag kör KDE, någon särskild version man ska ladda ner då?
<rut> olja: Jag är i härlighetensnamn för okunnig för att svara på det.
<olja> rut: :)
<cahoot> olja: kde måste ha en mångkunnig mediaspelare som fixar webradio
<cahoot> ...redan installerad
<cahoot> amarok?
<rut> Ja, satt och funderade på det med
<rut> Amarok borde väl lösas problemet?
<olja> ska kolla upp
<olja> ja, amorak hade en del streaming alternativ
<olja> fast det var mest kanaker som spelar en viss musiktyp, jag ärmer ute efter att kunna lyssna på webradio från olika länder osv
<Angelkiller> Tja!
<Angelkiller> En snabb fråga, kan man installera gnome3 till ubuntu 10.10?
<olja> fast hittar inte stop knappen, va fan
<Angelkiller> Kör enligt guiden på denna adress: http://www.webcoz.com/how-to-install-gnome-3-in-ubuntu-from-ppa/
<Angelkiller> Men när jag kör kommandot sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop3
<Angelkiller> får jag svaret E: Kunde inte hitta paketet gnome-desktop3
<olja> Philip5: hej, sitter här i KDE allt mer och mer
<Philip5> olja: najs :)
<Philip5> olja: kör du senaste kde också eller den som kom med kubuntu 10.10?
<Philip5> senaste är kde 4.6.2
<dagon_> Philip5: vpn är inga problem i kde va?
<dagon_> bara lite openvpn och sen lirar det snällt?
<Philip5> dagon_: brukar inte köra vpn men det ska väl inte vara några problem
<dagon_> goodie
<olja> Philip5: det var under din vägledning som jag instaleade kubuntu och olika paket osv
<Philip5> dagon_: om inte kdes network manager skulle klara av det av någon anledning så har du alltid kvpnc som har en mängd inställningar för just olika vpn-grejer
<dagon_> najs
<olja> men jag kan ju kolla om jag har senaste versionen
<Philip5> olja: om du klickar i menyn på något kde-program och väljer help så kan du ta about kde och se vilken version du kör
<dagon_> Philip5: har fått ett litet uppdrag att hjälpa till med en grej och måste ansluta med vpn
<olja> Philip5: 4.6.2
<Philip5> dagon_: kde network manager verkar ha stöd för pptp out of the box men det är möjligt att det går att ge mer stöd med fler andra installerade vpn-grejer
<Philip5> olja: då så. det nya som kom igår :)
<olja> Philip5: ???
<dagon_> Philip5: okej, behöver köra med ssl
<olja> ska jag uppdatea på något sätt?
<Philip5> olja: nej om du har 4.6.2 så är det senaste
<olja> ok
<olja> ja, det fanns typ 164 uppdateringar när jag satte på datorn sist
<Philip5> då var det nog det
<Philip5> dagon_: fanns lite ner vnp-grejs om man installerar moduler för det till kdes network manager
<dagon_> najs
<dagon_> måste ju förbereda mig väl
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> sen blir det kde baby
<Philip5> dagon_: då blir det guit en frontend för openvpn eller vpnc om man hellre vill ha det
<dagon_> sweet
<Philip5> ser iof ingen setting för ssl men för tls
<Philip5> kanske kör det automagiskt annars
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> men det är bra skit
<Philip5> wb olja
<Philip5> nu är det sm-final i hockey. heja färjestad! :D
<Philip5> KiviE: nu gäller det! :D
<Philip5> dagon_: hur går det för dig och lux då?
<dagon_> mja
<dagon_> vi är inte riktigt vänner
<dagon_> måste nog hitta en tutorial
<Philip5> vill inte bli installerad eller?
<dagon_> jodå
<dagon_> maxjezy gav mig ett bundlepaket
<Philip5> mååål
<dagon_> så man slapp installera
<dagon_> men jag är lite dålig på att ställa in
<Philip5> med blender i också eller?
<dagon_> yes
<dagon_> från graphicall
<Philip5> vilken version av blender får man då?
<dagon_> 2.56
<Philip5> står det något revisionnummer i about blenderrutan?
<dagon_> kan kolla
<Philip5> håller på att snickra på ett paket av drqueue
<dagon_> aha
<Philip5> både för att testa själv men också så kanske HeMan kan köra det på sin 100 core serverpark :D
<dagon_> :D
<dagon_> r36018
<dagon_> 2.56.6
<Philip5> sedan är ju frågan bara vad man ska göra gör någon scen
<Philip5> aha, ja då var det ju en ny version av blender också och inte något gammalt skit
<Philip5> r36069 är senaste
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> man fick ocean simulator med också
<Philip5> låter najs. har inte kollat på den mer än screenshots
<Philip5> wooohooo! mååål
<Philip5> KiviE: går bra det här för vissa! :D
<olja> Philip5: var borta en stund
<olja> har ett litet problem med KDE, när jag fäller ner skärmen på min laptop så går datorn i vila, men här jag sätter på datorn igen så är skärmen bara svart så jag måste stänga av datorn helt o sätta på den igen
<olja> har inte detta problem med vista, även om jag fäller ner skärmen så går datorn inte ner i vila
<olja> detta att datorn går i vila när jag fäller ner skärmen är alltså"någonting som dykt upp men KDE
<jonz> Har väl bara att göra med inställningar om vad den ska göra när du fäller ner skärmen
<olja> ja, har ju nte ställt in något sådant
<olja> någon vägledning om var jag ska gå för att hitta de inställningarna?
<dagon_> i control center
<dagon_> strömsparfunktionerna
<jonz> olja: vilken kde version kör du btw?
<olja> jonz: den senaste
<jonz> olja: 4.6.2?
<olja> jonz: japp
<jonz> olja: Ok, provade den på arch igår
<dagon_> funkar den bra på arch?
<olja> är inne på strömspahantering men e lite vilsen
<olja> vad är arch?
<jonz> dagon_: Den funkade ok, dock i en vm så den är ju inte hundra med allt
<jonz> olja: Arch linux
<dagon_> jonz: aja, låter lovande
<dagon_> tänkte blåsa in arch igen och köra lite kde
<jonz> dagon_: Jo tror de kan vara schysst
<jonz> dagon_: Kunde dock inte prova det fullt ut eftersom de va i en vm, men kommer nog de senare
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> lite knepigt att få igång 3d-accelerering
<olja> tjohoo, hittade rät inställning
<jonz> sweet
<olja> finns det någon bra källa till snabbkomandon i kde?
<jonz> olja: gillar iaf alt+F2 :P
<olja> vad e d?
<jonz> olja: starta program via den
<dagon_> olja: har du compiz så windowsknapp + w
<dagon_> och windowsknapp + e
<olja> jaha, så man skriver in vilket program man vill ska starata
<jonz> olja: precis
<olja> windowsknapp +w funkar inte påmin dator
<olja> finns det ett komando för att mininmera alla öppnade fönster så att man ser alla i minatyr på skärmen?
<olja> har redan den funktionen fast genom att flytta pekaren upp i vänstra hörnet
<rut> win+w/win+a ger det på min dator, iaf.
<virtuald> prova ctrl-alt istället för logoknappen
<virtuald> eller gå helt enkelt in i system/inställningar/tangentbordsgenvägar och kolla eller ändra "Initiera fönsterväljare" och "Expo key"
<fgh> alltså finns de inget jävla smidigt sätt att kolla playtv från t.ex kanal5 i mplayer eller nåt
<fgh> hallå?
<Unk1_> fgh: installera plugin? Chrome tror jag stödjer HTLM 5
<Unk1_> Borde väl bara vara att kolla?
<cahoot> om du har en url
<fgh> om jag har en url?
<fgh> hallå?
<dagon_> :o
<kodein> HALLÅ!
<kodein> Det här är X-22
<kodein> jag anropar försvunnen astronaut
<spacebug-> vaäxlen hallå hallå hallå
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Haffe> dansa dansa.
<_sara_1> amelia: dig du visa knäckebröddansa?
<Philip5> amelia: vad är det för kodspråk ni har då? ;P
<spacebug-> är det problem med svenska "natty"-paketservern eller bara för mig?
<amelia> Philip5: jadu... om jag det visste.
<larsemil> hem djupa hem
<larsemil> eller hur det nu var
<rut> Kulturnatt, med ficklampsvandring!
<dagon_> wut
<amelia> ujuj, vad jag har ont i fötterna nu..
<amelia> gått in vårskorna medan jag städat hela eftermiddagen..
<Twicefire> städning imorgon som gäller :)
<rut> Dränk skorna i vatten ;)
<amelia> rut: det vore rätt synd på ett par alldeles nya fina vita skor.
<amelia> det gick bra ändå faktiskt. nu är de lite mer anpassade efter mina fötter, men fötterna gör ont. :)
<rut> amelia: Funkar faktiskt att töja dem på det sättet ;)
<rut> Men jag förstår dig. Skulle nog inte heller vilja förstöra ett par nya skor på det sättet..
<rut> vita*
<Twicefire> får ta av dig skorna då och lägga upp dom på en pall eller något och se tv eller något :)
<rut> sudo nautilus
<rut> ops ^
<arand> rut: Ajabaja, inte smart :þ
<dagon_> nu ska arand haxxa dig
<rut> arand: Mina fingrar var lite för kvicka
<rut> oh nose!
<arand> Man ska köra gksudo när man vill ha sudo för gui-apps
<dagon_> "ska"
<dagon_> bör är väl rätt ord
<rut> tack för tipset
<arand> Mjo, sant.
<dagon_> gksu funkar också
<dagon_> har aldrig greppat skillnaden
<arand> Är exakt samma sak på ubuntu
<rut> Blir till att läsa på om det ikväll
<dagon_> arand: är det inte samma sak i andra distar? ;)
<arand> Tror att fedora kör med diff
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> är inte helt hemma i fedora
<dagon_> senast jag körde var det FC4 eller 6
<arand> Då de normalt sett kör med su som standard ju
<arand> Senast jag kikade i alla fall...
<lilleman72> ngn som kan detta med DDOS???
<lilleman72> HUR ska man göra för att slippa detta?=?=
<rut> Är väl nästintill omöjligt att undvika?
<arand> Rycka nätverkskabeln? :þ
<dagon_> lilleman72: har du problem med ddos?
<lilleman72> Inte jag
<lilleman72> men Playzeek.com
<rut> Jag försöker visa mitt bruk av internet, med hjälp av Conky. Jag får dock inte det att fungera. Ska det funka med eth0, om man kör med wifi?
<dagon_> rut: wlan1
<dagon_> eller ath0
<dagon_> eller eth1
<dagon_> minns inte
<dagon_> jag har eth1 på min ena laptop
<amelia> lilleman72: det är rätt svårt att undvika, bästa sättet är att ha en ordentligt fet internetlina och null route:a efter hand..
<rut> dagon_: tack, ska titta på det
<amelia> eller iaf bästa sättet jag känner till.en IPS kan ju hjälpa till att null route:a automatiskt, men det kan ju skapa andra problem.
<lilleman72> amelia jo det förstår jag...men det är så jävla konstigt att BBB inte tillhandahåller fetare lina med tanke på att PZ är sveriges största CS community
<lilleman72> serverhallen är inte o leka med
<amelia> lilleman72: det är väl inte så konstigt, man får ju betala för sig.
<lilleman72> gamerock har nog fan råd med detta
<lilleman72> det är ju dom som äger PZ
<amelia> lilleman72: de kanske inte vill betala för bandbredd de inte utnyttjar förutom när de blir ddos:ade..
<lilleman72> kan vara så iofs
<jonzeh> Lilleman72 kolla på tarpit :P
<lilleman72> ?
<amelia> lilleman72: vilken datahall sitter de i då?
<lilleman72> BBB´s
<lilleman72> var vete fan
<maxjezy> undra hur många procent av datoranvändarna i sverige är pirater
<maxjezy> finns det någon statistik på det tro+
<lilleman72> maxjezy du kan ju göra en :P
<maxjezy> okej
<maxjezy> alla som inte är pirater här skriv 123
<bamsefar> lilleman72: Telenor/B2s datahall i Stockholm?
<lilleman72> bamsefar kan vara den
<lilleman72> jag vet inte
<bamsefar> Okej
<lilleman72> bamsefar ska du DDosa lr?? :P
<bamsefar> lilleman72: Oja
<lilleman72> hahaha
<jonzeh> lilleman72: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarpit_(networking)
<amelia> bamsefar: vi kanske ska göra det. :) bandbredd går väl att ordna. :P
<bamsefar> Jaja!
<amelia> well, baserat på pingtiden så är det nog teleonr/b2's hall i bromma.
<bamsefar> Eller nån annan hall i stockholm.
<amelia> jo, fast verkra skumt att välja bbb som leverantör i någon annan hall..
<bamsefar> Varför?
<bamsefar> Telenor är ganska stora på internet i det här landet.
<amelia> jo, men skillnad på bbb och telenor lixom..
<amelia> även om det är samma företag nu..
<bamsefar> Nä, det är det inte
<bamsefar> Samma nät
<rut> Oh my! Snart är det ficklampsvisning på historiska muséet ^^
<ante_> hello
 * bittin funderar på om man ska sitta hemma och lyssna på RetroMacCast hela kvällen eller om man ska dra och rejva i en Hangar
<ante_> lät ju skönt de
<poller> En annan tänkte gå och lägga sig
<bittin> vilket av det?
<ante_> kl är 22:03 här i umeå
<poller> Den är ungefär samma här, sverige har som du kanske vet inte så många tidszoner ;)
<ante_> det var ju bra väder i dag men lite blåsigt
<ante_> jag är från umeå
<ante_> tja
<bittin> hej
<ante_> ur läget då
<bittin> Hejsan, vill nån hänga med på rave i Alby?
<amelia> SM i crosspostning nu igen?
<amelia> HeMan: *pet pet*
<dagon_> bittin: nej tack, jag måste ta vara på de få kronorna som finns i min plånbok
<lilleman72> ngn här som vill leka lite hacker mot ett ip???
<lilleman72> bara rasera datorn
<lilleman72> PLZ
<lilleman72> jag kan inget sånt
<lilleman72> men det finns dom som kan :P
<HeMan> amelia: ?
<lilleman72> linan är på 91.39 ner och 11.83 upp...så det måste till en jävligt kraftig dator / lina
<HeMan> lilleman72: det där är inget som uppmuntras här
<kodein> berätta mer om vilka brott du vill ha utförda i en publikt loggad irc-kanal.
<dagon_> :)
<lilleman72> sant
<dagon_> kodein: jag börjar gilla dig 8]
<kodein> yay \o/
<amelia> HeMan: hur ser planen ut för imorgon?
<HeMan> amelia: vid 14-tiden skulle kollegan vara klar med sina prylar, räknar med att han börjar rulla då från Salem för att plocka upp mig
<amelia> HeMan: ok. vi ska tvätta så är klara med det typ 15 så efter det är det fritt fram.
<HeMan> amelia: vet hur lång tid det tar upp till er, men vi borde inte komma fram före 15 i alla fall
<amelia> HeMan: ok.
<amelia> HeMan: du ska få en adress och ett telenr i priv också
<gorgo> dagon_: cm7 rc4 är ute nu, testat den? :)
<Unk1> bittin: har du inte ravat klart, sedan igår :D
<Unk1> dubmood <3
<gorgo> =)
<dagon_> gorgo: nä, jag kör miui nu :P
<gorgo> dagon_: aha, e den nice?
<dagon_> jodå
<gorgo> har funderat på den
<gorgo> värt att köra?
<dagon_> jag lyckades blåsa en polare att jag hade haxxat in iOS4
<dagon_> :D
<gorgo> värt besväret?
<dagon_> jodå
<dagon_> romen är riktigt fin i övrigt
<dagon_> jag gillar att de verkligen byggt om hela UI:t
<gorgo> ok, kanske man ska testa den ändå, vart tanka du din? så du fick engelsk version o inte japansk?
<dagon_> miui-dev.com
<dagon_> bara att wipe:a som vanligt, in med deodexed och sen langpack
<dagon_> det tar ett par timmar för dalvik cachen att lägga sig
<dagon_> men sen flyter det på
<gorgo> ok, de har ju 2.3.3
<gorgo> är det desire cdma bravo C, för htc desire?
<KiviE> Philip5: Missa hela matchen men såg att resultatet inte blev som man ville... men nästa match!
<gorgo> somnade du dagon_? :)
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> kollar poker after dark :p
<gorgo> shs
<gorgo> aha
<dagon_> snackar du miui?
<gorgo> ska jag ta den för bravo c eller den som heter desire?
<gorgo> ja
<dagon_> desire
<dagon_> cdma är den amerikanska eller nåt
<gorgo> aha
<gorgo> så du tog htc desire dsm?
<dagon_> gsm
<dagon_> yes
<dagon_> :)
<gorgo> tar jag den me
<dagon_> det gör du rätt i
<dagon_> :P
<gorgo> 1.4.8
<gorgo> nyaste
<dagon_> jao
<gorgo> snart ny release av ubuntu
<dagon_> mjo
<gorgo> fastnade för kde nu i förra, kommer bli det i nästa med, hehe
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> jag ska nog köra arch igen med kde
<gorgo> testar opensuse nu under tiden
<gorgo> flyter rätt bra faktiskt
<dagon_> nice
<dagon_> aldrig kommer överens med pakethanteraren
<dagon_> yum eller vad det är
<gorgo> den e lite skum
<gorgo> mycket klickande i den
<gorgo> fedora kanske är bättre
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> men annars är det riktigt stabilt o snabbt
<gorgo> känns en aning snabbare än min kubuntu installation innan
<gorgo> med kde
<gorgo> också
<gorgo> fasst kanske bara som jag inbillar mig
<gorgo> hehe
<dagon_> hehe
<Kurdistan> hej gott folk och alla nattugglor
<Philip5> dagon_: göru?
<dagon_> pratar med lite folk
<dagon_> försöker klura ut hur jag ska klara av knapparna på nokian
 * realubot sparkar in dörren till kanalen och smyger in på sina nya indianmokasiner.
<Philip5> dagon_: är det kluriga knappar?
<realubot> Är det bara Philip5 och dagon_ som är här inatt?
<Philip5> och Kurdistan
<Philip5> och kanske några till
<dagon_> Philip5: måste ju fasa i grundmaterialet :/
<Kurdistan> tjena boys
<Philip5> dagon_: vadå fasa?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hallo Kurdis.
<Kurdistan> jag :) ska återigen på linux-installation time.
<dagon_> Philip5: måste gräva ner knapparna :P
<dagon_> göra hål
<dagon_> etc.
<Kurdistan> den här ggr blir det ubuntu derivaten zorinos för lat för installera allt.
<realubot> Gnome Shell 3 is released.
<realubot> *Gnome 3
<realubot> Har ni sett den här då: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/the-first-20-years-of-linux-video/
<Philip5> dagon_: en bit kakak för dig
<dagon_> Philip5: vi får se
<dagon_> kanske meckar jag lite med skuggor istället
<realubot> Har dropbox en limit på 2GB?
<dagon_> ja och nej
<dagon_> bjuder du in folk får 250MB/invite
<dagon_> max 6GB eller nåt
<dagon_> jag har 5.2GB
<Kurdistan> boys bollen är seg kan någon på enkel sätt förklara vad dvb är utan massa google länk och annat.
<dagon_> digital-tv
<Kurdistan> dagon_ idag är jag extrem seg.
<Philip5> ja signalstandarder för tvsängningar
<Philip5> tvsändningar
<Kurdistan> sökte i programcentral och fann dvb och undrar vad jag har för nytta av den.
<Philip5> om man har et tvkort så tar man in tvkanalen från tvkontakten i väggen
<Philip5> då görs det med dvb-som teknik
<kodein> dvb = digitaltv, helt enkelt
<Philip5> så finns det olika standarder för tvsignalerna i tv-jacket i väggen eller om man tar in det via en antenn
<Kurdistan> Philip5, menar du som twin-monitor något i nvidia?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> som en tvmotagare som du även har i din tv eller video
<Kurdistan> jaha
<Philip5> fast man kan ha ett sådant tv-kort eller usb-sticka till sin dator så man kan ta in tvsändningar i datorn
<Kurdistan> för jag hade hoppats slippa dem stängda nvidia drivrutinerna och vill helst kunna koppla tv och datorn när det fotbollstime
<realubot> dagon_: Det var snålt med 2GB utan invites.
<dagon_> nja
<realubot> Varför inte ha en filserver hemma då? Vad är det som är så bra med dropbox?
<dagon_> syncningen?
<dagon_> jag syncar mellan alla mina datorer och min mobil
<Kurdistan> i alla fall grabbar/flickor så rekommenderar jag zorinos för alla som vill bekanta sig med ubuntu/linux och synnerligen windows-nykomlingar
<realubot> Ja? Den går väl att fixa med ssh och rsync också?
<dagon_> klart
<dagon_> men dropbox är en färdig lösning
<Kurdistan> nog den enda vettiga derivat med flertal egna verktyg och program som jag aldrig sett andra distar installera från start
<Philip5> Kurdistan: ska du ta in fotbollssändningen och kolla på datorn så behöver du ett tv-kort där du kan plugga in antennkontakten i
<Kurdistan> Philip5, nja du förstod mig fel. det är motsatsen. dvs streama från datorn och se på tv.
<realubot> Kurdistan: http://www.flickr.com/photos/zorin-os/4612021739/in/set-72157624072966284
<realubot> Windows XP look. :)
<Kurdistan> ja man kan byta mellan ubuntu(gnome)/win7/winx
<Kurdistan> med några musklick
<Philip5> Kurdistan: det kan man göra med vanliga grafikkort som har tv-utgång men det har inget med dvb att göra
<realubot> Premium version...
<Kurdistan> Philip5, hur gör man om man vill köra med öppna drivare?
<realubot> Nej, jag rekommenderar Ubuntu till nybörjare som kommer från Winblows.
<Kurdistan> för alla datorer har inte stängda i linux
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jag kör aldrig med öppna drivisar för nvidia. ser ingen anledning till det
<Kurdistan> realubot, skämtar du eller? vem i helsiken vill installera xp när syftet är få dem närmare linux?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ju, jag vet sedan tidigare det.
<realubot> Kurdistan: XP? Jag säger Windows XP look i Zorin OS.
<realubot> Jag har inte sagt något om att installera XP.
<Kurdistan> realubot, sorry var för snabb. haha.
<Kurdistan> ingen som vet hur man med endast öppna drivrutiner kan streama från datorn och se på tv:en?
<realubot> Jag är inte impad av alla varianter där utseendet är den viktigaste skillnaden, Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Mint och nu Zorin OS.
<Kurdistan> realubot testa livecd/usb med zorinos den är rätt så bra.
<Kurdistan> känns tom snabbare än vanliga ubuntu på en usb sticka
<realubot> Mhm, jag orkar inte nu.
<Kurdistan> jag har den på usb. ville se om jag skulle köra med den eller linuxmint på vännernas burkar. dem är okunniga rent allmänt om datorer.
<Kurdistan> härliga med zorinos den kommer även med ubuntu tweak
#ubuntu-se 2011-04-10
<Kurdistan> hade bara gratis variant haft skype, dropbox och teamviewer installerad från start så hade det vara min favorit derivat av ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> :P kanske får skapa min egna skräddarsydda remix. haha.
<Kurdistan> nåja jag ska till sängs. märker att jag flummar.
<realubot> Mhm, det verkar så. Men det är ju lätt gjort med några sudo apt-get install <paket1> <paket2> ...
<realubot> Installera nödvändiga paket för att Ubuntu ska ha dropbox, Skype m.m.
<realubot> Skype får man hitta på en specialare till...
<Squarism2> Philip5: yo
<Squarism2> Philip5: lust att lira en match?
<Squarism2> ...well, jag är inne i spelet om du är sugen
<Philip5> Squarism2:
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> Squarism2: jag loggar in :)
<Squarism2> okej
<bittin-> Festen blev inställd
<rut> =(
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> snälla ring 112 för jag har babylonsjukan
<maxjezy> är spanien med i schengen länderna?
<spacebug-> japp
<spacebug-> http://www.tulli.fi/sv/finska_tullen/om_oss/ord_och_begrepp/eu_landerna/index.jsp
<maxjezy> cool!
<maxjezy> funderar på en tripp till spanien
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> åk till barcelona då och se när de vinner ligan ;)
<Squarism2> Philip5: Det va kul!
<Squarism2> Philip5: Vi får jobba på 2xHard ngn annan dag
<Philip5> Squarism2: jasså du fegar nu
<Squarism2> haha'
<Philip5> jag trodde du hoppade ur när du hade 0 units
<Squarism2> orkar inte med en till förlust =D
<Squarism2> hade planerat o lira lite 1vs1 oxo
<Squarism2>  =D
<Philip5> så jag hoppade ur strax efter men så stod det att du var in game
<Squarism2> aha.. nej, jag fightade till matchen va slut
<Philip5> så jag körde en automatch och spöade en britt
<Philip5> ajdå
<Squarism2> oh
<Squarism2> nice
<Philip5> britter kan vara rätt lätta att spöa om de inte vet vad de ska göra
<Squarism2> ja, faktiskt
<Philip5> britter brukar kräva lite mer eftertanke att spela
<Squarism2> jag hade n grym taktik mot "emplacement birtter"
<Philip5> plus att de är rätt sårbara i början för de brukar vara långsamma och dyra
<Philip5> eldade du upp dem?
<Squarism2> lasta in 2 halftracks fulla med shreks o körda in i deras "cities"
<Squarism2> panzershreks
<Philip5> förstod
<Squarism2> Philip5: http://www.webhallen.com/sok/?title=headset&search_box_select=0
<Philip5> sedan mörshade du
<Squarism2> där har du
<spacebug-> vad spelar ni?
<Philip5> vad kör du med för några?
<Philip5> spacebug-: CoH
<Squarism2> de borde du ha råd med på din management konsult lön! =D
<Philip5> tsss
<Squarism2> jag har något gammalt telefonist headset
<Squarism2> bra kvalitet
<spacebug-> CoH ? Castle of ..nånting?
<Philip5> får kanske slå till
<Philip5> spacebug-: company of heroes
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<spacebug-> hum
<Philip5> spacebug-: http://www.google.se/search?q=company+of+heroes&hl=sv&prmd=ivns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=cxehTa7WJYbBswawlqnnAQ&ved=0CDoQsAQ&biw=1226&bih=731
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> spacebug-: realtidsstrategi
<spacebug-> windows..usch..
<Philip5> Squarism2: ska slänga i några mackor i rosten
<Philip5> spacebug-: kör det i wine :)
<Squarism2> Philip5: jag tänkte köra en automatch 1vs1 =D
<Squarism2> med PE
<spacebug-> aha hehe
<spacebug-> frågan är om det kan slå cannon fodder
<Philip5> Squarism2: jag brukar slumpa mina automatcher
<Philip5> spacebug-: det är ett riktigt kul spel som visserligen har ett par år på nacken nu men är välbalanserat och fartfyllt
<spacebug-> okey
<spacebug-> går det spela 1 mot 1 ?
<Philip5> japp
<spacebug-> 4:40 - nu rasslar det i många slackwareboxar i sverige ;)
<Philip5> eller 8 spelare
<spacebug-> okey
<Philip5> eller mot datorn
<spacebug-> happ. Får väl se om jag orkar lägga ner energi i att lära mig ;)
<Philip5> har slack något cronjobb kl 4.40?
<spacebug-> ja
<spacebug-> slocate å lite sånt
<Philip5> aha
<spacebug-> hepp nu får det nog bli sova för min del. Godnatt
<Philip5> nite
<poller> morrn
<johan_> morron, härligt solig dag idag. är nån här bra på att rädda hårddiskar?
<larsemil> rädda hårddiskar eller rädda datat på hårddiskar?
<andol> johan_: Rör det sig om det sistnämnda så skulle jag föreslå att börja med http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk och sen vid behov gå vidare med http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<andol> johan_: Båda dessa finns på http://www.sysresccd.org/
<andol> (Ty jag antar att det inte finns några säkerhetkopior att återställa från?)
<larsemil> andol: alternativt sudo apt-get install testdisk
<larsemil> Barre: wejky pejky
<andol> larsemil: Jo, kan man plugga in hårddisken i en fungerande dator så är det förstås lättast.
<larsemil> andol: annars kan man ju använda en livecd
<larsemil> andol: det finns ju en sån som bara har massa rädda systemetprogram på
<larsemil> andol: vänta...
<larsemil> andol: endera heter den sysresccd eller så heter den jagtrollarcd.
<johan_> tillbaka...
<johan_> jag har sumpat en extern usb-disk, datat är inte jätteviktigt men det skulle vara trevligt att få tillbaka det
<johan_> har dd:at disken till en ny disk och trixat runt i testdisk endel, utan positiva resultat
<andol> johan_: Även prövat photorec? Det struntar i filsystemet och tittar direkt på rådatan och försöka pussla ihop filer därifrån.
<johan_> problemet tror jag är att filsystemet beskrivs fel, säger xfs i gparted men det ska vara ext3
<johan_> har inte testat photorec än
<johan_> (ingen backup  ;)
 * andol har själv nyttjat photorec med gott resultat
<johan_> kan man ändra filsystembeskrivningen på nått sätt? typ med fdisk?
<johan_> andol, ok får testa det.
 * johan_ is away
<larsemil> johan_: http://larsemil.se/aterskapa-borttagna-bilder/
<Twicefire> At last windows is defeated ^
<Twicefire> ^^
<arand> Heh, inte ens dualboot?
<Twicefire> nopp
<Twicefire> inte ens det
<Twicefire> grafikkorts driver löste sig direkt stod man skulle installera dom så gjorde det fick rätt upplösning direkt , fixade pidgin istället för det andra chat programet då det aldrig connecta och sedan installera jag wine och Audacious :D
<arand> Adacious? Well each to their own...
<Twicefire> typ winamp liknande ocg den första man fick gilla jag inte , btw ny med linux (ubuntu) så inte testat några andra men körde winamp i windowse så därför
<Kimmen> xmms är ganska likt
<Kimmen> iaf sist jag körde winamp
<bobo123> har inte provat varken xmms el audacious,,, finns det nån sida med screenshots?
<Twicefire> ja  1 ssec
<bittin> audacious är bättre att köra nu då xmms är väl deprecated
<Twicefire> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/install-audacious-244-music-player-with.html#more
<bobo123> jag skulle nog föredra nått som ser ut som gamla versionerna av foobar2000 iofs... typ 0.9 eller tidigare, när det bara var en spelllista. och helst utan uppdelning i server-klient som en del linuxmusikspelare är
<Kimmen> audacious såg ju likt ut med, gillar amarok själv
<arand> bobo123: gmusicbrowser är vad jag kört som foobar2k-liknande
<dagon_> deadbeef
<dagon_> finns också
<dagon_> som foobar-liknande
<dagon_> jag föredrar själv mocp eller mpd + sonata
<bobo123> arand: okej jag får kolla på den
<dagon_> bobo123: http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<dagon_> http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/download.html
<arand> Deadbeef ser onekligen trevligt ut...
<dagon_> vet inte om det var ironiskt
<bobo123> tackar, jag får dra hem och testa den också. det går säkert att stänga av flikar
<dagon_> men den funkar bra iaf :)
<arand> Deadbeef ser trevligt ut, fur realz
<arand> Fast även jag har hoppat på mpd numera, ncmpc :>
<bobo123> hur är det med samba föresten, måste musikspelaren ha eget stöd för det? jag har en massa gammal musik på en annan dator och vill ju kunna dra in en mapp därifrån ibland
<Kimmen> du kan ju montera mappen
 * realubot sparkar in dörren och kliver in.
<bobo123> welcome master realubot
<bobo123> ...hade ju iofs tänkt slippa montera och ha mig
<bittin> jag kör audacious eller mpd med ncmpc
<arand> Man kan ju låta nautilus montera automatiskt och peka musikspelaren till ~/.gvfs/sharename   menmen, vet inte om det är mer praktiskt egentligen..
<bittin> oftast kör jag iofs cvlc på denna datorn dock
<bobo123> nått montera automatisk kanske vore trevligt... i samma ögonblick som jag drag'n'drop en mapp eller fil så skulle den uppstå i typ /smb/gamla98burken/mp3/  :-)
<Kimmen> du kan ju bygga nåt script till nautilus kanske?
<arand> Hmm, något sådant kan bli knepigt att göra..
<bittin> kan man inte lägga in den i fstab då?
<Kimmen> inte för drag'n'drop men för högerklick
<Kimmen> i menyn
<bobo123> appropå montera föresten, går det att montera en partitionskopia där jag inte bara kopierat partitionen till en fil utan hela disken?
<Kimmen> borde gå
<bobo123> ok
<arand> bobo123: Menar du att man monterar alla filsystem på en disk automatiskt uner en mapp eller?
 * realubot skriver master realubot på visitkortet.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Twicefire> god eftermiddag :)
<maxjezy>  jojo!
<Laban> Den ser rätt god ut...
<maxjezy> pulseaudio har -11 i processaktivitet
<maxjezy> prio
<maxjezy> ska de  vara så?
<maxjezy> tycker ljudet i vlc laggar och datorn beter sig som om ryska maffian våldtagit den med batonger
<realubot> maxjezy: Du har slitit ut moderkortet. Det är bara att slänga datorn och köpa en ny.
<maxjezy> realubot, misstänkte det
<maxjezy> om jag har ett äpple och delar det på mitten, vad har jag kvar?
<realubot> två äppelhalvor
<maxjezy> Philip5, grattis
<maxjezy> stabil uppkoppling?
<maxjezy> surfar du på grannens grannes ?
<maxjezy> hej _sara_
<maxjezy> har du lärt dig svenska ännu?
<Philip5> maxjezy: nej det är mer min dator som muppar sig ibland så jag behöver en omstart strax efter jag slagit på den
<Philip5> blir snart natty så jag orkar inte grotta i varför
<cahoot> hmm kde
<Philip5> kan absolut inte vara något med kde ;)
<cahoot> kde= krånglar den eller?
<Philip5> tssss :P
<andol> cahoot: Okej om jag knycker den? :)
<cahoot> nej det var fånigt
<Philip5> gnome = hur man känner sig när man kör det
<andol> Philip5: Njae, inte riktigt lika slagkraftigt.
 * HeMan är mobil!
<maxjezy> Philip5, i c
<maxjezy> när är natty klart?
<fgh> hej, hur gör man för att slippa totem och låta mplayer göra allt jobb. både i browsern och i resten av systemet
<Philip5> maxjezy: 28 april är det release day
<maxjezy> okey
<Philip5> fgh: antingen så avinstallerar du totem som spelare men sedan kanske du även kan behöva associera mediafiler med mplayer
<fgh> oki
<fgh> har associerat och även valt mplayer som default
<Philip5> men?
<fgh> problemet är väl främst i browsern, förr fanns väl ett paket typ mozilla-mplayer-plugin, var hittar jag det nu?
<Philip5> browsern har egna associationer med filer
<fgh> hmm
<Philip5> kanske ska skriva att firefox har egna
<cahoot> mozplugger kanske?
<Philip5> maxjezy: pysslar du med då så här när det är ljust ute?
<fgh> vissar videoströmmar flyter så fruktansvärt illa, jag förstår inte det
<maxjezy> ja du.
<maxjezy> ljus är ju relativt
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> oftast så slappar jag precis som vanligt
<maxjezy> men är det riktigt ljust och fint kan jag ta mig en öl eller vara ute en sväng
<Philip5> du har kanske dragit ner också att solen inte stör
<amelia> wii! snart kommer HeMan på besök. :)
<maxjezy> jo, mörka gardiner och persienner
<Philip5> jag ska snart ut på en löparrunda. ska nog dra 2 mil idag
<maxjezy> här är det ganska mörkt
<maxjezy> vi tillber belsebuub i ett pentagram
<Philip5> amelia: lyxigt
<amelia> Philip5: japp, ska bli av med hårdvara.
<maxjezy> amelia, vad ska ni hitta på?
<Philip5> amelia: tänk om han har med sig hans om min hårdvara då och du får se den först
<Philip5> amelia: du ska väl inte ge honom någon minidator :O
<maxjezy> HeMan, the masters of the universe
<amelia> maxjezy: vi ska fika lite och så ska hans kollega få lite hårdvara.
<amelia> Philip5: ingen minidator. nåra sun netror
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> amelia: vilken tur. trodde du skulle separeras från dina babies
<amelia> Philip5: aldrig
<Philip5> tänkte om bamsefar tröttnat och ställt ultimatum... bamsefar eller minidatorer hemma
<coobra> amelia:  något kvar eller ?
<amelia> Philip5: då hade bamsefar åkt ut.. och det vet han om.
<coobra> lol
<amelia> coobra: vi får se när de varit här.
<Philip5> lol
<coobra> ok ok
<coobra> amelia:  <3<3<3<3<3
<coobra> bamsefar: <3<3<3<3
<coobra> NI ÄR FÖRJÄVLA SÖTA
<maxjezy> amelia, är det något liknande en vårloppis?
<maxjezy> fika och hårdvara
<coobra> ohh
<coobra> när
<coobra> var
<coobra> hur
<Guest27602> Hej, är ny på irssi... Hur får man fram en lista över befintliga channels? T ex finns det en channel för "min favoritserie".
<amelia> maxjezy: haha, nej. men HeMan måste stanna och fika såklart.
 * maxjezy undrar hur HeMan ser ut
<maxjezy> finns det någon bild på han?
<maxjezy> ja skulle tippa på att han är ganska lik Zach Galifianakis
<maxjezy> kanske inte lika skäggig
<maxjezy> tycker ni det är oartigt att inte erbjuda konjak till kaffet?
<Philip5> amelia: har du bakat då så du har eget hembakat att bjuda på när HeMan kommer??
<maxjezy> Guest27602, /list
<maxjezy> funkar inte det?
<Philip5> det finns 38077 kanaler på freenode så man vill nog inte lista all
<maxjezy> :)
<Guest27602> jag får en kommentar att det är en dålig idé :)
<Guest27602> men att det går med -YES
<Guest27602> hur går jag ur en kanal?
<Guest27602> eller ännu bättre, var finns en tutorial for noobs :)
<maxjezy> testa irssi hemsidan vetja
<Philip5> Guest27602: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/manual
<maxjezy> google ger säkert träffar om man söker irssi tutorial
<Guest27602> tack
<maxjezy> varsågod
<maxjezy> =)
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://www.lidareng.no/Bilder/Philip5.JPG
<maxjezy> är det du?
<maxjezy> du måste vara lika anonym på nätet som hello kitty
<Philip5> maxjezy: du skulle ju inte avslöja min ålder
<maxjezy> de gjorde du själv när du valde att jobba för norrmännen
<Philip5> det var dumt
<maxjezy> ja, norrmännen har kameror överallt
<Philip5> värre än britter
<maxjezy> bigbrothersamhället 2010
<maxjezy> aa
<maxjezy> näe, du måste väl ha postat en bild på dig själv?
<maxjezy> folk är så jävla anonyma online
<Philip5> umm
<maxjezy> jag googlar alltid folk
<maxjezy> min skit rankar bra på google
<maxjezy> ja fattar inte varför
<maxjezy> vad ja en söker på hittar ja min egen skit
<Philip5> hehe, då är det illa
<Philip5> utan dig skulle google vara arbetslöst
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> eric schmidt är jag
<Twicefire> Någon som vet någon bra guide hur man installerar Sc2 under wine eller med crossover ? =)
<Philip5> Twicefire: finns på wines appdb
<Philip5> jag kör det
<Philip5> inte så ofta nu för tiden iof
<Twicefire> nae
<Twicefire> kommer bara till en sida som säger den inte är klar :(
<Philip5> vilken är inte klar?
<Twicefire> http://www.zealouscraft.com/index.php/linux/35-gaming/48-starcraft-2-on-linux
<Twicefire> testa den fåru se
<Philip5> vad är det där för sida?
<Philip5> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=11123
<Twicefire> mm så tar man och väljer retail där eller hur sedan står det ju Ubuntu howto (link) ?
<Philip5> den kollar inte jag utan läser på själva sidan
<Philip5> fast nu ska jag ut på en löparrunda
<Twicefire> :(
<Haffe> :)@(:
<Twicefire> var ju inte så himla lätt att få det funka :(
<Haffe> Nej.
<Haffe> Det är en hel del saker som är rätt komplicerade med lunix.
<Twicefire> Fick installationen
<Twicefire> å starta
<Twicefire> :)
<_sara_> hej maxjezy
<maxjezy> hej _sara_
<_sara_> maxjezy: its so georgus today in stkhlm
<maxjezy> :)
<_sara_> i men its summer british style  and its spring
<Haffe> yes?
<cahoot> ta vara på dagen
<Twicefire> yes sir
<amelia> nu har HeMan varit här och fikat och fått en switch med sig hem också. :)
<amelia> coobra: alla sun-burkarna försvann.
<Haffe> SÃ¥ nu har du bara DEC och PDP kvar?
<amelia> Haffe: IBM också... och PDP är ju DEC
<amelia> men de ska jag behålla.
<fgh> vansummeren \o/
 * realubot inponerar på kanalens tjejer genom att spänna sin biceps.
<realubot> *imponerar
<realubot> amelia: Hur vågar du släppa in HeMan i ditt hem? Han är ju en sån där kille som håller på med data... :S
 * realubot ryser.
<realubot> Beware of the linuxgeeks.
<Twicefire_> hehe
<fgh> om det är osexigt med manliga datanördar måste kvinliga vara totalt osmakligt
<fgh> amelia och _sara_1: behåller ni armbanden från dreamhack på tills dom trillar av av sig själva?
<fgh> ;f
<Markslap> fgh: Jag har gjort det.
<Markslap> :/
<Markslap> Bara två kvar nu.
<_sara_1> fgh:  inte prata svenska
<amelia> realubot: HeMan är ju trevlig.
<amelia> fgh: nej. jag tar av mina direkt när jag kommer hem.
<amelia> fgh: nuförtiden, när jag var ung och dum behöll jag dem på, hade som mest fem samtidigt.
<amelia> fgh: nu åker jag bara om jag får gratisbiljett och åker ner efter jobbet på fredagen..
<amelia> fgh: fast bara på winter isåfall. summer är ju bara läskigt.
<_sara_1> fgh:  inte prata svenska jag
<_sara_1> thats more correct
<amelia> vi ska nog på the gathering nästa år och leka nät.. får se hur det blir med det..
<Twicefire_> Fick det att fungera till slut med wine istället för crossover :)
<Philip5> amelia: har HeMan varit över och busat med dig än då?
<_sara_1> amelia: may i pm?
<_sara_1> breif question
<_sara_1> ok i will askin in #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<amelia> Philip5: japp
<amelia> _sara_1: why not ask it here?
<_sara_1> whats the swedish word for lube?
<HeMan> tack amelia och bamsefar, riktigt trevligt!
<_sara_1> ie lubrication 
<amelia> Philip5: han var så snäll så snäll och hans kollega var jätterolig. :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det  var det, kom gärna förbi nån mer gång! :)
<larsemil> _sara_1: glidmedel?
<cahoot> eller smörja
<amelia> hahaha
<amelia> HeMan: tack själv. ni är välkomna fler gånger.
<_sara_1> i dunno in the uk they have durex and its awesome as a lube
<_sara_1> want some here
<Philip5> amelia: en snäll och en rolig en som kom på besök alltså
<amelia> HeMan: finns en upcomming invigningsfest för datarummet så småningom då kommer det massor med nördar. :)
<HeMan> amelia: trevligt!
<HeMan> amelia: då ska vi se om inte jag kan vara liiite rolig med... :)
<fgh> hur kommer det sig att man hänger på #ubuntu-se utan att ens förstå svenska
<fgh> hur kommer det sig att man kan ansluta till irc men man kan inte använda t.ex google translate
<Markslap> Hon bor i Sthlm och vill lära sig svenska.
<Markslap> Hoppas hon inte möter på någon lika trångsynt person som dig IRL.
<fgh> trångsynt?
<Markslap> Du har ingen aning om bakrundshistorien, kläcker ur dig en massa skit du inte har en aning om och drar förhastade slutsatser.
<fgh> jag undrade ju eftersom jag inte vet
<Markslap> Det är på det där sättet vi får främlingsfientlighet.
<Markslap> Det var inte ens en fråga.
<Markslap> Du klagade bara.
<fgh> läs igen
<fgh> eller läs högt, så kanske du har lättare att förstå att det är frågeställningar
<Markslap> Nej, det där blir ett konstaterande utan frågetecken.
<Markslap> Så du bör inte klaga på _sara_1:s svenska. :P
<fgh> noga med punkt på irc
<Markslap> Nej, inte direkt
<Markslap> Jag kan också skriva utan
<Markslap> Jag brukar variera.
<fgh> dåså
<fgh> ditt ragg eller varför brusar du upp
<Markslap> Nej, stör mig på svenskar bara. :)
<madbear> frågan är hur det funkar om vi snackar svenska i #ubuntu
<madbear> tror vi åker rätt snabbt efter 1-2 varningar?
<fgh> det om något skapar väl främlingsfientlighet Markslap
<Markslap> Mm, precis...
<Markslap> Hur kan det skapa det menar du?
<Markslap> Jag är själv svensk, ni är således inte främlingar för mig.
<Markslap> (Jag är tom. en sådan som SD anser är svensk)
<fgh> du verkar inte själv anse dig som svensk
<Markslap> Nepp.
<fgh> lol vilken idiot
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Nej men, du ser, jag tröttnade på Sverige och hur människorna där är så pass trångsynta.
<madbear> men om man är svensk eller inte har man väl papper på
<madbear> vad säger pappret då Markslap ?
<madbear> det säger svensk!
 * realubot tycker att alla brudar får vara i #ubuntu-se oavsett vilket språk dom talar.
<fgh> det är väl inte riktigt det saken gäller realubot
<fgh> eller gällde för nu är det mest en massa trams som diskuteras
<cahoot> nu sjunger vi 'We shall overcome'
<madbear> realubot: vafan spelar kön för roll nudå
<Markslap> chees: <3
<Markslap> cahoot: *
<Markslap> <3
<madbear> sanningen är ju att om _sara_1 hade varit kille så hade alla gnällt på att han snackat eng här
<realubot> madbear: Jag vill ha mer brudar i kanalen bara.
<madbear> realubot: vad spelar det för roll?
<madbear> det är sånt som skrämmer brudar
<madbear> att alla är på dom .. fast vissa gillar väl det.....
<fgh> ja man kan ju gissa att dom som stannar kvar här smickras av uppmärksamheten
<fgh> och tom trivs med den
<madbear> precis
<Markslap> Hur menar du?
<fgh> *flest dreamhackarband på lunarstorm vinner*
<fgh> ungefär så Markslap
<realubot> madbear: Skrämmer det brudar att jag vill ha fler brudar i kanalen?
<Markslap> lol
<madbear> realubot: nej men att brudar får mycket mer uppmärksamhet än killar
<madbear> och det tycker nog vissa är drygt
<realubot> madbear: Nah, jag vet inte om det skrämmer. Jag ser det som en fördel. Det blir lättare att få hjälp osv.
<amelia> fgh: en del gör säkert det, medan andra är här för att de faktiskt är intresserade av datorer, linux och ubuntu..
<madbear> realubot: snackades om det i nån dokumentär jag såg nyss
<madbear> typ om assange, nån ganska ny
<fgh> vi får fortsätta hoppas på det amelia
<Markslap> Jag är det. Kör Ubuntu Server på servern min.
<amelia> fgh: jag kan ju iofs bara prata för mig själv, men jag är ju knappast här för att ragga killar utan för att jag jobbar med och är intresserad av linux och tycker att det är kul att prata med andra som delar mitt intresse.
<madbear> jag bara undrar hur _sara_1 hittade hit, måste fråga
<madbear> _sara_1: hur hittade du hit? :D
<realubot> madbear: Jag har sett den. Vad snackades det om där menar du?
<amelia> det som skrämmer iväg tjejer från t.ex. ubuntu och linux är inte att de får uppmärksamhet utan snarare att alla tror att de är komplett inkompetenta och inte sysslar med linux.
<madbear> realubot: senaste? jo att tjejer behandlas på ett visst sätt
<realubot> madbear: Ja, den senaste.
<madbear> killar som aldrig pratat med tjejer tidigare vågar helt plötsligt osv :P
<realubot> madbear: Jag minns inte just den delen av dokumentären.
<realubot> madbear: Jag menar dokun som handlade om anklagelserna mot JA.
<madbear> ja realubot det togs upp där
<realubot> madbear: Ok, minns inte just det.
<realubot> Det är ju svårt att veta hur tjejer behandlas här eftersom det finns typ 4 st eller nåt.
<madbear> som du vet ja?
<madbear> tänk om jag är tjej liksom
<fgh> :-)
<realubot> madbear: Du har ju skägg.
<realubot> Det brukar inte tjejer ha.
<madbear> nej men du fattade...
<fgh> \o/
<madbear> spelar väl ingen roll vilket kön man har
<realubot> Ja, ja, men jag tror inte det är så många fler tjejer som är aktiva här eftersom det bara är typ 20 pers som är aktiva och då kanske 2-4 är tjejer max.
<madbear> varför skulle tjejer fatta eller veta mindre från början?
<realubot> Det har jag ju inte sagt. :S
<madbear> nej men du sa ju att det va lättare att hjälpa.. eller nåt sånt
<madbear> lättare för tjejer att få hjälp, det är ju helt fukking fel
<realubot> madbear: Jag tror att en tjej lättare får hjälp. Inte att deras problem är enklare. Jag tror killar oftare hjälper tjejer än killar på IRC.
<realubot> Jag har t.ex. loggat in med tjej-nick i am. kanaler och då är det många fler som svarar.
<madbear> hahaha du e sjuk realubot
<realubot> Jag hade ju döpt min användare till ett tjejnick och då hade jag samma namn som nick. Då fick jag mycket mer hjälp. Det är det jag menar med att man lättare får hjälp som tjej. Inte att problemen är enklare.
<madbear> mina datorer har tjejnamn
<realubot> Problemet är att man får massa raggkommentarer i pm också. Det var jobbigt. :)
<madbear> ja det lär ju vara drygt
<realubot> madbear: Ja, och jag hade samma namn som min dator. Därför folk trodde jag var tjej.
<madbear> realubot: jag ska ut med hunden men kan du läsa om hemliga dokument som släppts
<madbear> av FBI om UFOn
<madbear> ok?
<realubot> Dom har jag läst.
<madbear> vad står då?
<realubot> Att FBI eller vad det är har skickat intern info om att tre tefat skulle ha kraschat i New Mexico 1949.
<realubot> Och att varje tefat innehöll kroppar från varelser som inte är människor, typ.
<madbear> jesus
<madbear> är det sant eller!
<chees__> mupp belts
<chees_> mupp belt
<chees> mupp belt
<realubot> Om det är sant vet ju inte jag. Men det är ju så som det står i Aftonbladet osv.
<chees> :)
<realubot> Det står ju som en nois men egentligen borde det vara på löpsedelarna.
<realubot> Har man på allvar hittat utomjordiska rymdskepp med utomjordingar i?
<madbear> det låter ballt men vart kom dom ifrån
<realubot> Det är ju superhett nyhetsstoff även om det var för 60 år sen.
<realubot> madbear: Det står inte. Dom var ju döda. Det gick inte att fråga dom och dom hade inga pass.
<madbear> men va det tjejer eller killar?
<realubot> Tjejer
<madbear> häftigt, namn?
<fgh> _sara_1
<realubot> Gunnar, Greger och August
<madbear> hahah
<realubot> Det är tjejnamn där dom kommer ifrån.
<realubot> Tvärtomplaneten
<realubot> Jag tycker det är superspännande. Har tre tefat kraschat i USA 1949? Det är ju hur stort som helst ju. Och det blir en notis i Aftonbladet. :S
<madbear> ufo.se borde vväl  skriva om det
<madbear> fan va drygt SETI@home sölar ner datorn
<madbear> letar aliens atm!
<fgh> realubot: säljer du eller odlar du bara för eget bruk???
<fgh> :-)
<realubot> fgh: Jag säljer aliens. Men bara till högstbjudande.
<madbear> realubot: ufo.se tog upp det...
<madbear> vi kan landa igen nu
<madbear> http://www.ufo.se/blogg/12885
<madbear> realubot: jesus!
<madbear> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/ufos/article1836403.ece
<andol> amelia: Kommer du ihåg att jag nämnde att www.linuxchick.se inte såg riktigt bra ut i Opera? Verkar som om det vill sig lika illa i Firefox 4 - https://halleck.arrakis.se/~andreas/tmp/linuxchick_firefox4.png
<amelia> andol: ajdå, får titta på det vid tillfälle.
<amelia> har varken opera eller firefox4..
<amelia> just nu slåss jag med thumbnails för nya galleriet som bråkar.
<andol> Ok
<HeMan> andol: vad kostade ditt ssl-cert?
<Philip5> HeMan: hade amelia städat och bakat fikabröd tills ni kom på besök då?
<andol> HeMan: Har för mig att jag betalade något i stil med 60 dollar eller så för det.
<andol> HeMan: Köpte härifrån i alla fall - http://www.rapidssl.com/
<HeMan> Philip5: jepp!
<HeMan> andol: ok
<fgh> varför krashar flashspelaren ?
<dagon_> för att den är dålig
<dagon_> det är den korta och enkla förklaringen
<fgh> räcker så
<dagon_> kör du 64 bitars?
<fgh> nej
<dagon_> oj
<dagon_> brukar oftast vara 64 bitars som suger värst
<HeMan> bleh! blkid i natty kan inte heller detektera nilfs
<dagon_> stackars
<dagon_> ;)
<dagon_> vafan är nilfs för system egentligen?
<dagon_> :p
<HeMan> dagon_: det senaste heta som alla egentligen vill köra!
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> vilka är de stora fördelarna?
<HeMan> dagon_: eller så är det ett filsystem under utveckling... :)
<HeMan> bland annat så gör den ett snapshot varje gång man sparar en fil
<dagon_> fan, jag hinner inte mer än att testa btrfs
<dagon_> förrän du slänger detta i ansiktet på mig!
<dagon_> ;>
<HeMan> så man kan alltid gå tillbaka
<fgh> så hur löser jag problemet
<HeMan> jag tror inte nilfs kommer att bli nått direkt
<HeMan> tror btrfs kommer bli det stora
<dagon_> njae, btrfs klarar du av att lagra dubbelt så mycket
<fgh> löjligt att en så elementär grej för ett desktopos inte fungerar bättre
<dagon_> lär nog vara värt för stooora lösningar
<dagon_> fgh: klaga på adobe
<fgh> okej
<fgh> tack för hjälpen
<dagon_> HeMan: kör du btrfs på någon större lagringsplattform?
<dagon_> fgh: ingen fara :)
<dagon_> fgh: finns liksom ingen bra lösning på det
<HeMan> dagon_: ne, bara labbar lite hemma
<dagon_> typ som jag
<dagon_> jag hade en slarvpartition på 17GB över
<HeMan> jag kör iofs alla mina linux containers i btrfs
<HeMan> har en "template" som jag gör en snapshot av
<dagon_> :o
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> smid ju
<HeMan> och sen pekar jag bara ut den nya när jag startar kontainern
<dagon_> hur gör jag en snapshot egentligen?
<HeMan> så man kan få upp en ny "maskin" på några få sekunder
<dagon_> jag har mest skapat partitionen och skrivit och läst lite från den
<HeMan> dagon_: btrfs subvolume snapshot
<dagon_> lägger den snapshotet på den partitionen?
<dagon_> och hur backar jag ett snapshot?
 * dagon_ är pinsamt, dåligt påläst
<HeMan> dagon_: det där är lite trixigt, man kan antingen göra en snapshot på en subvolume och få upp den "brevid" eller göra en btrfs subvolume set-default så nästa gång man monterar den partitionen så får man den snapshoten
<HeMan> dagon_: jag har en subvolume som är min template
<HeMan> dagon_: och så gör jag en btrfs subvolume snapshot natty mynewmachine
<HeMan> dagon_: då ligger natty och mynewmachine i samma btrfs bibliotek
<dagon_> aha
<HeMan> ne nu ska jag iväg en sväng, ha det!
<dagon_> jag får väl sätta mig och trixa lite med det
<dagon_> hejs svejs!
<Philip5> dagon_: hur har det gått med din nokiamodell?
<maxjezy> ja, hur gåååår det
<dagon_> Philip5: tänkte fortsätta snart, var bara iväg lite snabbt nu och köpte snus
<dagon_> jag var så upptagen med solskenet innan idag så jag glömde det
<Hoxx> dagon_: ni har de iaf bra som kan köpa snus :P
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> kan inte du det?
<Hoxx> nej de e förbjudet i finland...
<dagon_> förbjudet? Oo
<Hoxx> jepp
<dagon_> jag får nog ändra mina planer på att flytta
<dagon_> eller så får jag strunta i snuset och fortsätta röka
<Hoxx> inte att använda men ingen försäljning finns det
<Hoxx> ja skulle hellre snusa men nu finns de ju inget snus att få tag på
<Hoxx> far man med båt åbo-sthlm får man köpa snus efter åland
<dagon_> drygt ju
<Hoxx> jo
<Hoxx> inte alls på vägen tillbaka, de e löjligt
<dagon_> lol
<dagon_> riktigt löjligt
<Hoxx> jo, finnar får nog dricka sej trötta på koskenkorva, röka marlboro men snus klassas som en farligt tobaksprodukt så den är förbjuden :P
<dagon_> :P
<delhage> snus är ju farligt, cigaretter kan du köpa överallt för det är ju nyttigt...
<rut> Att cigg och sprit är lagligt, förundrar mig dock. Det om något är ju skadligt.
<dagon_> sprit ska va lagligt
<delhage> mm
<rut> Säger inte att snus är så nyttigt, men kom igen
<dagon_> sprit är nyttigt
<Haffe> Godis är gott.
<dagon_> Haffe: godis är en social konstruktion
<Haffe> Gott är en social konstruktion.
<dagon_> social är en god konstruktion
<Haffe> konstruktion är en god social.
<dagon_> social konstruktion är god
<dagon_> is gOD
<Haffe> gdo?
<dagon_> dog
<Haffe> Ok.
 * realubot is back.
<fgh> hej t^
<Philip5> dagon_: säger du bara ;)
<dagon_> håller på med knapparna nu
<dagon_> du kan få proof
<dagon_> Philip5: proof -> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/nokia_3310_beta.png
<dagon_> började med knapparna i mitten, minst knepiga
<Philip5> dagon_: du får göra lite mer närbilder när du lärt dig att flytta på kameran ;P
<dagon_> fu
<dagon_> :_D
<Philip5> dagon_: :P
<dagon_> du ska få din jävla närbild :P
<Philip5> klarar du det tror du? ;P
<Kurdistan> tjena grabbar. vet du om inbyggda intel grafikkort fungerar koppla dator till tv?
<dagon_> samma URL din fåne :P
<dagon_> Philip5: ser du nu? :P
<Philip5> jo den var lite längre ner i bild nu
 * dagon_ slaps Philip5 
 * Philip5 tror dagon_ renderade i högre upplösning och beskar bilden i gimp så slapp han flytta på kameran :D
<dagon_> hahaha
<yeager> www.dn.se nere?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> Just nu: Ibrahimovic utvisad på nytt
<dagon_> Philip5: kolla nu samma URL så har du din jävla närbild :P
<delhage> italiensk.fotboll--
<Philip5> dagon_: ja nu är den lite längre upp till vänster ;)
<dagon_> snart åker jag upp och lägger dig över knäna
<Philip5> dagon_: :D
<Philip5> fast det ser ut som en bra start
<dagon_> nu får du vara nöjd så länge
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> jag började med de i mitten iaf
<dagon_> minst klyddiga
<Philip5> jo
<realubot> Ok, tjejer, vad händer i veckan då?
<dagon_> fortsättning på min 3D-modell
<realubot> Skapar du dig en flickvän i datorn?
<dagon_> nej
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/nokia_3310_beta.png
<Markslap> Är inte det där en 3210?
<dagon_> nej
<dagon_> har bara lagt grunden
<dagon_> finliret kommer sen :)
<Markslap> Okej :)
<realubot> dagon_: Tjusig.
<realubot> dagon_: Har du gett dig in i 3d-branschen på allvar?
<realubot> Markslap: Hur är det med dig då?
<dagon_> realubot: jao
<fgh> finns de någon smidig torrentklient för konsollen?
<amelia> rtorrent
<amelia> realubot: vi ska jobba, sånt du inte gör du vet. :)
<fgh> eh
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-02
<dubaco> anyone still up?
<K350> yepp
 * dubaco kan sova inte som har en stor problema med skatterverket och sökes hjälpa
<K350> huh?
<realubot> K350: Du hör väl vad dubaco säger?
<realubot> Stor problema med skatterverket.
<realubot> Hjälp honom då.
<dubaco> henne - inte honom
<K350> Vad är problemet?
<dubaco> how does tax work here?
<K350> how do youmean?
<K350> besides there're varous taxes for varous things
<phnom> Morrn
<haffe> Hej alla.
<Barre> morrn morrn
<einand> måste träna mina reflexer, bussen körde in i en annan buss och laptopen han glida 5 cm ur näven
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andol> HeMan: Förmiddag!
<larsemil> morrn
<HeMan> andol: jag har berättat om frugans Kanadensiska kollega som hälsade sina elever med moron varje morgon?
<andol> HeMan: LÃ¥ter inte bekant.
<HeMan> andol: tilläggas kan att det var en internationell skola där engelska var huvudspråk
<HeMan> andol: frugans kollega tyckte det var otroligt roligt
<andol> Jo :)
<kodein> moron has broken, like the first mooooron
<hplc> god morgon
<Barre> larsemil: nu har jag en slang nergrävd från husfasaden till tomtgränsen.
<Barre> larsemil: steg två är att ansluta slangen till skåpet, och sen skall det borras i fasaden och blåsas fiber... det rör på sig
<larsemil> Barre: härligt. så lagom till jul byter vi en kvm instans med varandra?
<Barre> hahaha... de säger att det är 2-6 veckor innan det är klar... så förmodligen jul då...
<andol> Barre: När kommer de och levererar dieselgeneratorn då? :)
<haffe> Hörrni.
<haffe> Är det värt att köpa ett bordsstativ till sina skärmar?
<haffe> Just nu känns det som att skärmarna tar upp väldigt mycket plats.
<bamsefar> Barre: Gött, snart kan du se på jättemånga filmer samtidigt hos oss! :)
<Barre> andol: hehe... UPS räcker för hemam miljö :P
<Barre> bamsefar: absolut! :)
<bamsefar> Barre: SM i paralellhemmabio 2012!
<andol> bamsefar: Inte dags för headweb.com att börja föreslå filmer som gör sig bra att se parallellt? Fast den featuren kanske hade gjort sig bättre igår?
<larsemil> bamsefar, barre: har inte python en modul för det? import(headweb) for film in filelist: os.sys('mplager ' + film)
<bamsefar> larsemil: Du kan nog inte spela våra filmer i mplayer. :P
<bamsefar> andol: Haha, fan vad nice.
<haffe> Vad är det här bamsefar ?
<haffe> Framställer du någon form av egna filmer?
<bamsefar> haffe: Lätt!
<larsemil> haffe: har du alltså missat den nakne systemadministratören 1 och 2?
<haffe> larsemil: Jo.
<haffe> Jag har ju egen hårdvara att administrera.
<larsemil> haffe: ingen slak fiber i våran hall är en annan känd bamsefar-titel
<larsemil> haffe: utan underkläder på upsen en annan
<haffe> Jag har för mig att jag har 2 rackskåp med HP p-class blade enclosure att leka med.
<haffe> larsemil: Utan crimptång i racket?
<bamsefar> Haha
<bamsefar> WTF
<bamsefar> haffe: Usch, blad :(
<Barre> haffe: då tycker jag skall programmera running light med OID dioden, enkelt script att skicka on/off via snmp
<Barre> kan se coolt ut på två rack med c7000 blade
<bamsefar> Haha
<bamsefar> Barre: Kan man köra snmp mot vanlig ilo? Jag har ju typ ett dussin dl360:or i ett rack, kanske ska göra det där. :D
<haffe> Barre: Jag får kolla upp det där.
<haffe> Det är två rackskåp.
<haffe> Hur många blade enclousures går det egentligen in i ett skåp?
<haffe> Typ 4?
<hplc> hur högt har ni säkrat era hus? :S låter som om ni har säkrat ungefär 30A ?
<haffe> hplc: Jag?
<hplc> ja jo
<Barre> haffe: har du extra förstärkt dc-golv som klarar vikten så får det plats 4 per rack
<Barre> +tillräcklig punktkyla och massor med el :)
<andol> Barre, haffe: Även ström-kapacitet kan vara en begränsade faktor vad gäller enclosures/rack.
<haffe> hplc: Det står inte hemma hos mig.
<haffe> Det står i en serverhall.
<Barre> andol: vilket jag också skrev ;P
<hplc> det känns som om alla java program llatid har de 2 första raderna gemensamt, i alla exempel är rad 1          public class programnamn {          och rad två alltid          public static void main(String[] args) {
<hplc> kan man säga att det är sant för alla nybörjar program?
<phnom> hplc: Det är konventionen i Java.
<phnom> Så det är så för i stort sett alla program.
<hplc> vet inte om jag förstod det där, men jag antar att du sa att ja det är sant för alla nybörjarprogram?
<hplc> ok
<phnom> Inte bara nybörjarprogram. Alla program.
<hplc> jaha, så det jag lär mig nu som nybörjare är grundbulten för ALL java programmering?
<hplc> så det var därför jag fick rådet att börja med att skriva exemplen i Gedit och inte i en IDE?
<phnom> Japp
<phnom> antaligen
<hplc> känns lite märkligt, en mäktig känsla på nåt vis, om jag kan göra framsteg i den här takten borde jag kunna skriva mitt första egna nyttoprogram för husbehov om bara några veckor
<phnom> Beror ju på vad du tänkt skriva, men lite enklare saker borde inte vara några problem.
<hplc> ja som att göra en egen grafisk variant av apt-get update, finns ju naturligtvis redan men för pedagogikens skull menar jag
<hplc> bara att exekvera raden alltså
<phnom> Det lär inte ta lång tid att lära sig.
<hplc> får jag klistra in länkar till pastebin här om jag senare skulle behöva be nån titta på en kodsnutt?, har för mig att jag blev utelåst sist jag klistrade in en länk här
<madbear> hur går det för dig hplc
<madbear> länka du
<madbear> har du lärt dig loopar nu?
<hplc> hej madbear
<madbear> wzup dawg
<hplc> näe jag är på "räkna ut medelvärdet av 3 tal"
<hplc> jag bytade ju till java
<phnom> LÃ¥ter ju som ett typiskt loop-problem
<madbear> varför ?
<madbear> bytte du till java
<hplc> jag fick rådet att lära mig java
<madbear> jasså jaha ja det kan väl vara ett dumt råd
<madbear> nej men python kör jag mycket nu när jag kan det
<hplc> jag har lite psykiska issues, jag tar allt bokstavligt efter hjärnblödningen
<andol> Barre: Jomentitta, det fanns två rader att läsa, vad besvärligt :)
<madbear> hplc: oj!
<madbear> satan, hjärnblödning :S. men du sitter ju här!
<hplc> och misstänkt ADHD med, ska till psykiatern igen i eftermiddag
<madbear> hur gammal e du hplc ?
<hplc> jo jag klarade mig ganska lindrigt trots att det var ett medfött fel på pulsådern som började brista
<hplc> 37
<hplc> fast när jag vaknade sahlgrenska kunde jag inte se eller gå riktigt
<hplc> på*
<hplc> nu efter ett år börjar jag kunna gå utan kryckor
<madbear> lång tid
<madbear> och nu kan du snart koda
<madbear> hojta om du behöver hjälp, jag ska fortsätta med prestandatest av opengl
<madbear> i python!
<haffe> hplc: Kan du ett språk bra så är det enklare att lära sig ett till.
<haffe> När du väl kan 3-4 språk så går det väldigt enkelt att lära sig ett 5:e.
<hplc> ja det är nog sant
<CasperN> språk...tips på hjälpmedelm för att lära sig talspråk i linux?
<CasperN> känner till anki
<hplc> det första är nog mest svårt för att man inte är van vid att "tänka programmering"
<haffe> Hahahaha.
<haffe> Jag känner igen det där.
<haffe> Jag undervisar i programmering.
<CasperN> hplc: jag vet inte hur mycket du vet redan nu, men här har du massivs med skitbra kurser gratis
<CasperN> http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/
<CasperN> allt ifrån nybörjarvänliga till väldigt avancerade skulle jag tro
<CasperN> vissa kurser där räknar med att du inte vet hur man startar en dator
<hplc> jo ju fler exempel jag kan studera ju fler aha-upplevelser
<haffe> CasperN: Har du tittat på kurserna?
<CasperN> jag har kört igenom en nybörjarkurs i python
<CasperN> och de är riktigt bra
<larsemil> python. <3
<CasperN> ibland är det lättare att få saker förklarade för sig, och vissa lärare där är talanger på sånt
<CasperN> sedan finns ju http://www.khanacademy.org/
<phnom> KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!
<CasperN> precis :)
<phnom> Skola för Klingons?
<phnom> "Lär dig programmera Java med en t'plaxh
<phnom> "
<haffe> The wrath of the AOP.
<Barre> andol: hahahah... jag skall tänka på att göra det så enkelt för herrn som möjligt :)
<hplc> dags att duscha och ta på mig kläder, går jag till psykiatern i smutsig tshirt och kalsonger får jag nog inte åka hem idag
<larsemil> Barre: DUE!
<larsemil> Barre: filsystem där alla mail ska ligga, xfs, reiserfs, ext4 eller fat8?
<larsemil> om någon annan vet, får den också svara. jag är snäll idag.
<larsemil> andol: kan jag privva dig en frååga please
<kodein> fat8?
<kodein> vad tänkte du köra för mailen, mbox eller maildir?
<larsemil> kodein: fat8 var väl ett skoj
<kodein> jaha
<kodein> jag fattar inte skoj
<kodein> allt ska vara gravallvar. som ekonomipolitik, rödljus och gråtande clowner
<bamsefar> :D
<larsemil> kodein: maildir
<andol> larsemil: jupp
<larsemil> coffe: due!
<larsemil> coffe: har du vågat uppgradera från 1.9 till 2.0 eller har du kört nyinstallationer?
<haffe> Everybody walk that dinosaur.
<haffe> Jäklar vad praktiskt X-tile är.
<larsemil> nej men nu blir det fika!
<kodein> grattis, du har vunnit en promenad
<haffe> Åhå.
<haffe> Får man erbjuda en så trevlig herre en frontallobslobotomi?
<kodein> erbjuda får man väl alltid
<haffe> Dålig dag idag förövrigt.
<haffe> Jag skulle gå och dumpsterdivea.
<haffe> Så kommer personalen och ska 'hjälpa till'.
<kodein> så gendobelt
<haffe> Jo.
<haffe> Fast det är väl så livet fungerar.
<kodein> ja
<haffe> Massor av labbar att rätta.
<haffe> Här skulle det vara skönt med automattestning.
<madbear> just do it
<madbear> haffe: vad är du för lärare
<coffe> larsemil,  jag har ju inga boxar alls att köra på nu .. så jag har inte testat något.
<haffe> madbear: Universitetet.
<madbear> haffe: vilket?
<madbear> det här har vi väl gått igenom förut har jag en känsla av
<haffe> Linköping.
<madbear> kool
<realubot> "Tre gamla studenter från Linköping har just blivit mångmiljonärer.
<realubot> Deras företag Onlinepizza har köpts upp av tyska Delivery Hero.
<realubot> För över 250 miljoner kronor, skriver Dagens Industri.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Jag är besviken på er. Varför startade inte ni den sajten?
<nighter> Det gjorde jag!
<speakman> Någon som vet om ext4 online defrag är aktiverat i Ubuntu?
<andol> realubot: Hade det inte varit mer produktivt att vara besviken på dig själv, och undra varför inte du startade den sajten?
<realubot> andol: Tänkt OM det var jag som startade den sajten?
<madbear> realubot: tänk om du skulle starta en sajt nu
<realubot> madbear: Ja. Vad ska den sajten gå ut på?
<phnom> realubot: onlinekebab?
<madbear> haha
<amelia> realubot: du har väl all tid i världen att fundera ut någon smart site att dra igång?
<realubot> onlinekebab. Varför har jag inte tänkt på det?
 * realubot funderar på vad han ska köpa för 250 miljoner när han säljer onlinekebab.se till ett tyskt bolag.
<realubot> amelia: Det är inte så enkelt att hitta på ett smart koncept.
<realubot> amelia: Varför tänker inte du ut något på din fritid?
<HakanS> God eftermiddag.
 * HakanS funderar på vad han vill jobba med.
<realubot> HakanS: Starta en sajt?
<HakanS> realubot: Det finns redan så många.
<phnom> HakanS: Börja bygga quadcopters och anställ mig=? :P
<realubot> HakanS: Jag är ledsen att behöva säga det här men sådana som oss *snyft* vi får nog *snyft* aldrig ett *snyft* jobb.
 * realubot storgråter.
<madbear> HakanS: du ska väl jobba gratis? :P
<HakanS> realubot: Har man den inställningen så lär man aldrig få ett jobb.
<HakanS> madbear: Varför?
<madbear> det e finast så
<HakanS> realubot: Vad har du för utbildning och erfarenhet? Vad har du för kompetenser?
<nighter> trode alla som var här var gurus och hade lätt att få jobb speciellt när IT marknaden ser ut som den gör idag de jagar ju folk!
<madbear> tieto sparkar 1300 ! :D
<nighter> ojdå
<kodein> ja, de får ju inte spara in på redundans i hårdvara längre
<CasperN> kompetens *host* brist
<CasperN> det är väl ingen som vågar anlita dem efter höstens skandal
<kodein> jodå
<CasperN> jo, nu vågar väl alla det
<CasperN> nu har de ju vana att hantera krissituationer
<madbear> men tieto gör en hel del mer än didär
<madbear> har ju ganska många knackare oxå
<CasperN> jo, jag vet, men man måste väl få retas lite
<amelia> realubot: det gör jag redan.. fast jag har inte så mycket tid över så det går inte så fort frammåt.
<kodein> accenture hade tiger woods som frontfigur.
<kodein> det säger en hel del om företaget ifråga.
<madbear> jag tänkte reta accenture om det
<madbear> för nu har dom inte tigern där mer
<madbear> "be a tiger"?
<kodein> de fick ju sin miljard av försäkringskassan
<kodein> så de ska inte behöva vara lessna.
<kodein> samma med CSC. De fick sina 10 miljarder av brittiska försäkringskassan
<kodein> undrar om försäkringskassor världen över tävlar om vem som kan upphandla det sämsta förändringsarbetet
<haffe> nighter: Ja, de söker folk som är 18 med 15 års erfarenhet av java 7.
<haffe> kodein: Finns det något konsultföretag du har förtroende för?
<nighter> När man har jobb är det lättare få ett nytt har jag märkt iaf.
<kodein> haffe: näe
<kodein> nighter: ja, så är det.
<haffe> kodein: CapGemini?
<kodein> jag tror det var de som fick leverera ett system till oss senast, ja.
<kodein> min kollega skrattade gott åt att konsulten fick jobba helgdagar för att få skiten att funka efter leverans
<haffe> Vad var det för system?
<kodein> ambassadörswebben
<haffe> http://www.liu.se/utbildning/ambassador/jag-ar-studentambassador?l=sv ?
<kodein> ja
<haffe> Jag trodde att Liu utvecklade sådant inhouse.
<kodein> det gör vi när vi har mantimmar till det
<haffe> Aha.
<kodein> och på tal om mantimmar, vi söker folk igen...
<haffe> Coolt.
<haffe> Har du hört med Herj?
<kodein> haha
<haffe> Vad?
<kodein> den tjänsten är nog inte riktigt hans kopp te.
<haffe> SÃ¥pass.
<haffe> Vad går den ut på?
<kodein> förvalta och vidareutveckla system
<kodein> man måste gilla java, molnet, .net, microsoft, .net, microsoft
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Lycka till med att hitta någon som gillar microsoft och .net.
<kodein> det är väl inte nåt krav, eg.
<kodein> men java behöver man nog kunna, iaf
<haffe> Hör med Anders.
<kodein> jag trodde han skulle ta examen?
<haffe> Skadar väl inte att fråga?
<nighter> Var ligger ni? Har jobb som utvecklare men tänker förmodligen inte byta?
<haffe> Jag ligger i min säng just nu.
<haffe> Fast jag gissar på att jobbet kodein syftar på är i Linköping.
<nighter> k
<realubot> amelia: Vad är det du utvecklar då?
<amelia> realubot: det tänker jag ju inte berätta.
<kodein> militära hemligheter
<realubot> amelia: Inte ens en ledtråd?
<amelia> realubot: det är en webbsida. :P
<realubot> Aha. Så vad använder du för tekniker när du utvecklar den då?
<realubot> Programspråk?
<amelia> bl.a. html och css
<haffe> SUcka ja.
<haffe> Jag håller på och skriver ett webbmailgränsnitt i ren python.
<einand> Golang är skarp <3
<realubot> Jag önskar att jag var lika skicklig som ni är på programmering, Linux e.t.c.
<realubot> Då hade arbetsgivarna bett på sina bara knän om att få anställa mig.
 * realubot drömmer sig bort.
<einand> realubot: man behöver inte vara duktig, räcker med att man anstränger sig med att söka ett jobb
<nighter> är väll bara se till att man blir det? Jag köper dator böcker för 2000 kr i månaden kanske läser innan ska sova. Många lär sig att sitta och knappa men jag lär mig mycket på att läsa också, alla är olika.
<realubot> nighter: Det låter overkill att köpa böcker för 2 papp i månaden.
<nighter> ähh är man intresserad så! Är ju kul lära sig nya saker.
<einand> nja, man kan lära sig ifrån nätet med
<einand> så man behöver inte köpa böcker
<nighter> klart man lär sig mycket men  det kör man när man jobbar och har ett problem. Men det är soft sitta läsa lite innan man somnar för få inspiration.
<realubot> Ja, det finns ju information så det räcker och blir över på Internet.
<nighter> kan va skönt ha saker samanställt också.
<nighter> har man ett problem så använder man nätet de där är mer soft. För lära sig saker man inte vet att man ska söka upp för lära sig :P
<realubot> itmannen: Velcome back itmannen!
<realubot> *Welcome
<realubot> nighter: Sant.
<einand> tycker jag inte, internet har bättre information, och samanställningn gör man själv
<realubot> nighter: På nätet söker man lösningar. I böcker läser man teori.
<realubot> Praktiska lösningar kontra teoretiska lösningar.
<einand> böcker är oftast väldigt enkelsårikga
<realubot> Det är enklare att läsa längre texter i bokform än på skärm, tycker jag.
<einand> håller inte med
<einand> böcker haft oftast för hög kontrast för man skall orka läsa i flera timmar
<realubot> Nja.
<realubot> Finns det bevis för det eller är det bara din upplevelse?
<einand> det är väl mest subjektivt
<realubot> Mhm.
<Barre> larsemil: maildir eller mbox?
<nighter> Någon av er som vet om de finns någon butik som säljer ström sladdar till mac dator ( macbok air )
<nighter> söp bort min när checkade lite dragen från ett hotell
<nighter> så ström sladden blev kvar :(
<nighter> helst i stockholm men kan köpa online också om måste.
<Barre> nighter: digital inn säljer orginalprodukter (och kanske alternativ), ligger på svevägen
<nighter> ok tack kung.
<Barre> och med svevägen menar jag såklart sveavägen =)
<realubot> amelia: Är du duktig på CSS då?
 * Barre </3 css
<larsemil> Barre: maildir
<larsemil> Barre:  du är ju csskungen efter lektioner av mästaren
<Barre> larsemil: jag skulle anta att RaiserFS eller xfs skulle ge potentiellt mer prestanda, och av dessa skulle jag välja xfs om jag behövde tweaka prestanda. Men eftersom jag är konservativ och bekväm skulle jag köra ext4 om utrymme fanns
<kodein> hade du varit konservativ hade du ju kört ufs
<Barre> larsemil: css är grekiska och oförstårligt, ibland blir det som jag tänkt mig men jag förstår inte varför
<Barre> kodein: hehe... jag är konservativ, inte antik :P
<larsemil> Barre: jag hade mer eller mindre bestämt mig för xfs
<realubot> Nu har jag kört två maskiner tvätt. Det gör att jag förtjänar en kopp kaffe.
<kodein> det är väl snarare tvättmaskinen som förtjänar kaffet. det är ju den som gjort hela jobbet
<Barre> larsemil: great minds think alike
<spacebug-> min ubuntumugg kom idag ;) http://spacebug.se/filer/20120402_173326.jpg
<haffe> Hur mycket skum kod kan ens hjärna hantera på en gång?
<realubot> kodein: Den fick ju tvättmedel och som bonus på det en slurk sköljmedel.
<kodein> men fick den nåt kaffe? näe
<haffe> Ville den ha kaffe?
<coobra> spacebug-: fan så liten  :(
<realubot> Jag har kommit igång lite med att lära mig Python.
<Barre> spacebug-: jag var på väg att köpa en sån, men java är så segt i ubuntu
<spacebug-> hehe
<realubot> LÃ¥gstatushumor.
<spacebug-> coobra: det är ju hur man använder den som räknas ;)
<realubot> Java eller Python? Det är frågan...
<realubot> HakanS: Jag har ingen kompetens. Jag kan ingenting.
<phnom> realubot: Ptja, kan du inte bara singla slant om det? DEt är ju inte så svårt att lära sig det andra sen ^^
<HakanS> realubot: Något måste du ju kunna.
<realubot> HakanS: Tveksamt.
<HakanS> realubot: Vad skulle du vilja jobba med?
<realubot> phnom: Jag håller ju på med Python så kanske lika bra att fortsätta med det då.
<realubot> HakanS: Jag vet inte. Matematik. Problemlösning. Programmering?
<phnom> Python ska ju vara bra för matte, så kör på det.
<realubot> Äsch. Jag kommer inte jobba med matematik i.a.f.
<realubot> Och varför skulle Python vara bättre än Java för matematik?
<phnom> Inte en aning.
<phnom> Någon som har erfarenhet från något företag där man kan beställa custom-tryck på muggar i låga kvantiteter?
<swecarp> itmannen,  hejsan
<realubot> HakanS: Vad vill du själv jobba med?
<coobra> spacebug-: :p
<Dilligaf> Okej, någon som vet varför alla mina filmer inne på youtube är blåa? det är som att titta på smurfarna igen
<MrMind> hej någon som vet vilke sni-kod server administration går under? alltså sätta upp och sköta om serverar
<MrMind> har kollat på 62030, men inte helt säker
<HakanS> realubot: Kravhantering, verksamhetsutveckling och systemtestning.
<realubot> HakanS: Det låter ju som det du har jobbat med i alla år?
<realubot> Draugen_: Filmer som du laddar upp eller alla filmer på youtube?
<realubot> Draugen_: Äsch. Fel.
<HakanS> realubot: Japp. Det är det jag är bra på, och som jag vill erbjuda andra företag.
<realubot> johanbr: Varför inte jobba med Linux då?
<realubot> johanbr: Nej!
<realubot> HakanS: Det var till dig.
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack :)
<HakanS> realubot: Vi får se vad det blir.
<phnom> Om Dilligaf kommer tillbaka så: http://r3dux.org/2011/12/how-to-partially-workaround-adobe-flash-plugin-issues-on-linux/
<swecarp> wb itmannen
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> tackar  P1ersson
<swecarp> Philip5,
<Philip5> hehe, blanda in andra oskyldiga så där
<swecarp> digikam 2,06 b3 såga jag är släpt nu
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag kanske gör som du ser till att andra får lite att göra
<Philip5> swecarp: ja jag kanske skulle bygga beta3 åt mig ;)
<swecarp> ja vaför inte
<Philip5> men första ska jag kolla på game of thrones :D
<swecarp> ok när börjar det
<Philip5> när jag tycker på play
<Philip5> avsnittet sändes i natt, over there...
<Philip5> avsnitt 1, säsong 2
<swecarp> ok då tycker jag att du bygger först
<ticktock71> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Postiljon <-- Vad är skillnaden mellan postiljon och brevbärare?
<realubot> Nä, dags att börja laga till mat.
<swecarp> nä man kanske skulle översätta lite
<Philip5> swecarp: nä det är roligare att se på efterlängtad serie :)
<swecarp> ok
<larsemil> installerar mint så här på kvällen. får se vad det har att erbjuda
<larsemil> måste säga att när man nu har vant sig vid ubuntus integrerade topmeny så är det väldigt mycket utrymme som tas upp av det i mint
<larsemil> brb reboot
<chees_> go day :=
<chees_> är apple tv nått o ha :P?
<CasperN> vad har du för krav?
<chees_> inget
<chees_> vill ha nått bra shit köra trådlöst via
<bittin> tyckte synd om ett stackars Myst 3 som låg inplastat i grovsoprummet så plockade upp det till min spelsamling
<realubot> Jag tycker att mer och mer pekar på att vi snart hittar en exoplanet med någon form av liv.
<realubot> Det upptäcks nya jordlika planeter varje år.
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> tack Philip5
<Philip5> händer?
<swecarp> inget skall gå en sväng med hundarna sedan kallar sängen
<realubot> Jag fick verkligen igång kanalen med mitt planetsnack... NOT:
<realubot> *,
<realubot> *.
<realubot> Oh no.
<Philip5> någon här som har erfarenhet av ritbrädor och linux? typ wacoms ritbrädor. funkar de bra? något annat märke som är prisvärt?
<_Trullo> synd bara att det tar 5 år å åka till nån planet med dagens hastigheter
<CasperN> wacom är enda prisvärda
<CasperN> allt annat är billigare, men då har man ingen garanti att något fungerar
<Philip5> även med linux?
<CasperN> wacom fungerar bra i linux
<CasperN> men de övriga är jag tveksam till
<CasperN> dessutom så är wacom bäst
<Philip5> måste det vara särskilt stöd i linuxprogrammen eller funkar de minst som en mus annars? kan tänka mig att effekter för tryckkänslighet måste vara något man bygger in
<CasperN> bättre pennor, inga batterier
<CasperN> det finns drivrutiner och en massa guiprogram till linux
<CasperN> i ubuntu är det plug n play idag
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> skulle vilja ha en Wacom Intuos5 Touch Medium men 3500 kr känns lite så där om man inte känner att man riktigt använder det så mycket sedan
<CasperN> priset gnäller alla på, men så är det tyvärr
<Philip5> jo det är bara det som gör mig lite tveksam om jag använder den sedan så där ofta och det bara blir mest en kul grej
<Philip5> halva priset och det inte hade varit något snack
<CasperN> Intuos3 och Intuos4 fungerar minst lika bra
<CasperN> men köp inte äldre än Intuos3
<Philip5> ska man ha så ska man ju ha det senaste :P
<CasperN> jo
<CasperN> det håller jag med om
<CasperN> så jag rekommenderar en Intuos5 trådlös
<Philip5> tänk om du tappar bort pennan då ;)
<CasperN> då köper man en ny för 1000 spänn
<CasperN> Wacom Airbrush pennan är ett måste
<CasperN> och den är dyr :)
<Philip5> så klart den är dyr
<CasperN> allt wacom är dyrt :)
<CasperN> stift är svindyra :)
<CasperN> nya ytor dyra :)
<CasperN> Cintiq mega dyra :)
<CasperN> Cintiq 24HD vill jag inte ens veta priset på :P
<CasperN> har du råd med kameror har du råd med wacoms :)
<CasperN> köp och var glad, tänk inte på priset
<CasperN> Jag har en viktig fråga, finns det någon monospace font som är bred? där alla specialtecken inte känns tillplattade?
<realubot> Philip5: maxjesus har ju en Wacom-bräda.
<Philip5> har han?
<Philip5> då borde han ge den till mig
<realubot> Philip5: Jag har läst på lite om Wacom. Du ska ha en Intuos eller vad dom heter om du ska göra illustrationer.
<realubot> Philip5: Han har en Wacom-Touch av något slag.
<HeMan> tror maxjesus sålde sin bräda
<phnom> CasperN: Kommer ju bli väldigt utdragna bokstäver om du vill ha det så brett.
<realubot> Philip5: Däremot så ska det inte spela så stor roll om du har en liten eller stor bräda så länge du inte ska göra stora svep med "pennan".
<realubot> Philip5: http://www.prisjakt.nu/kategori.php?k=454#rparams=l=s85786069
<realubot> En Intuos har mycket mer DPI än en Pen & Touch.
<CasperN> phnom: givetvis är det för ett specialområde jag behöver det nu
<CasperN> men jag får kombinera en layout med en liknande nu istället
<ksushhsa> hej människor o robotar
<CasperN> de flesta mono kör ju en knepg version av @ t.ex
<phnom> Tycker att min @ ser ok ut ^^
<realubot> ksushhsa: Har Linux förstört några fler datorer för dig?
<gorgo> humla
<gorgo> Philip5: hello killen :P
<ksushhsa> vad ska man göra om ljudet inte fungerar i ens ubuntu, eller bara fungerar när man går in på ljudinställningar o testa högtalare
<CasperN> köp större högtalare
<phnom> Höja ljudet.
<realubot> ksushhsa: Du har gjort fel under installationen. Om ljudet inte fungerar så har du förstört viktiga kretsar på moderkortet. Det är nog tyvärr bara att slänga datorn.
<CasperN> ubuntu har en spärr mott rapp och hiphop, så nyt musiksmak :D
<CasperN> byt*
<realubot> Om det är en ny dator så kan du skicka den till mig så slänger jag den åt dig.
<CasperN> mot*
<ksushhsa> haha:D
<realubot> Högstatushumor kallar jag det jag och CasperN skriver.
<CasperN> bra, då lever kanalen igen, kul att se realubot bli glad :)
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Nu så.
<CasperN> men, iaf, ksushhsa, prova alla möjliga inställningar bara
<realubot> ksushhsa: Maybe baby this will help you out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<CasperN> vissa program verkar vilja köra på egna knepiga akaneler + master
<realubot> Hrm. "As of 2012, much of the information on this page is outdated."
<CasperN> så kolla i typ alsa mixer eller något om någon stapel borde maxas
<bittin> http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/527249_10150638355361347_605981346_9553680_786268381_n.jpg att rädda detta från grovsopsjävulen är nog dagens goda gärning
<realubot> ksushhsa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<realubot> Där är info som är mer up to date.
<realubot> ksushhsa: Det är detta som CasperN menar med Alsamixer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/Alsamixer
<CasperN> jag har t.ex font och headphone maxat, enbart för att vissa program väljer mellan dem
<CasperN> sedan master för att ställa volymen
<CasperN> knepigt, men det fungerar
<realubot> Jag skiter i ljud.
<CasperN> realubot tittar på hiphop för att se på brudar med feta bakar, hiphop=ljudspärr
<realubot> Jag kollar ju på Rihanna. Hon är sexig.
<gorgo> dags o bli lite nördig igen o irca o pilla med linux  :D
<realubot> Hon är så sexig så man behöver inget ljud när man lyssnar på hennes musik.
<CasperN> Rihanna, vem är det?
<realubot> CasperN: Seriöst?
<CasperN> http://cdn.evilbeetgossip.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/FFN_BIG_Rihanna_022412_8805019.jpg
<CasperN> ?
<CasperN> hmmm
<CasperN> vet inte om sexig är rätta ordet
<HeMan> hon ser bra korkad ut på den bilden...
<realubot> Jo då.
<CasperN> http://gossipteen.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/wenn3757468-1.jpg
<CasperN> ser ut som en texas redneck
<CasperN> njaa
<realubot> Hon är från Jamaica.
<CasperN> ganska nära då
<HeMan> hopsan, min router hade swappat ut 40M!
<CasperN> HeMan: är det sant!
<HeMan> det är bra när man bara har 32 M...
<HeMan> satte upp openvpn på den i helgen för att testa prestanda och det verkar ha sugit upp allt minne
<realubot> itmannen: Vad gör du din windowsanvändare?
<CasperN> hmm, ingen bann upphävd av admins iaf
<CasperN>  /mode #ubuntu-se +b
<einand>  itmannen [~quassel@81.8.180.71]
<realubot> "showing that the 132 million people in 1940 has grown to 309 million in 2010"
<einand> 22:04:53 -!- 44 - #ubuntu-se: ban *!*itmannen@81.8.180.* [by Barre, 1555570 secs ago]
<einand> 22:04:53 -!- 45 - #ubuntu-se: ban *!*itmannen*@* [by amelia, 1550318 secs ago]
<einand> där är därför
<einand> han bytte "username"
<realubot> itmannen: Du får lägga band på dig. Bannen är kvar, tror jag.
<CasperN> äh, han är ju afk, så vad skadar det, sålänge han inte är otrevlig bara så
<CasperN> einand: vilken klient kör du?
<CasperN> undrar eftersom den skriver ut i sekunder
<ksushhsa> bajws är datorer bara till för o få problem lr
<einand> CasperN: irssi
<CasperN> sätt master till max, dra på en låt eller flera, felök med de andra inställningarna tills du hittar rätt ljudkanal
<CasperN> ibland fungerar det iaf :D
<CasperN> ljud är krångligt om man inte är insatt i det
<ksushhsa> haha yes tack
<CasperN> lol, funkade det?
<ksushhsa> hehe ja
<CasperN> se där
<ksushhsa> :P
<realubot> !kaka | CasperN
<ubot2> CasperN: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<realubot> Jag funderar på att ta en kaffe.
<einand> !einand | realubot
<ubot2> realubot: einand, eller "Eleganten från Vidderna" som han också kallas, fullkomligt älskar olika !faktoider.
<einand> !einand
<ubot2> einand, eller "Eleganten från Vidderna" som han också kallas, fullkomligt älskar olika !faktoider.
<einand> WTF?
<einand> varför fungerar han inte i pm
<einand> 22:19:07 <ubot2> Factoid 'einand' not found
<bittin> !linux
<ubot2> Factoid 'linux' not found
<bittin> !faktoider
<ubot2> Factoid 'faktoider' not found
<realubot> !realubot
<ubot2> realubot är en lågstatusbot
<realubot> :(
<bittin> !bittin
<ubot2> Factoid 'bittin' not found
<HeMan> !heman
<ubot2> heman is The Master of the Other Universe!
<bittin> ⚢
<einand> http://browserquest.mozilla.org/
<Philip5> einand: så där ja, då har man byggt sig en egen hemmagjord gridsnoot :)
<Philip5> einand: hade du skaffat någon extra blixt eller? var det du som fick med en sb-400?
<madbear> match imorn Philip5
<madbear> gonatt! dröm sött om gevalia
<Philip5> madbear: då gäller det
<ksushhsa> har ni märkt att det var +17 grader ute för ngra dagar sedan och direkt efter 5 minus???
<ksushhsa> eller det kanske kan vara så
<ksushhsa> jag tror bara att det kommer bli typ 10000 grader o sen 10000 minus så alla dör
<ksushhsa> tror att många människor o djur kmr drunkna o alla huse ska blåsa sönder
<ksushhsa> sen får alla åka tbx rtill sin hemplanet
<ksushhsa> som är att vara inne i en dator
<ksushhsa> o jättemkt gräs o att ha andra personer och som ett dataspel
<EAG> hmm nån som har nått tips på hur man lättast återställer 95GB fr"ån Lost&found
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: woohoo!!!! :D
<K350> --nomenubar switchen funkar ju inte i konsole, någon?
<K350> förövrigt följde det inte med någon man page i konsole installationen sm kom med kubuntu 12.04 betan..skumt
<K350> c
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-03
<phnom> Mörrn
<haffe> Morgon.
<kodein> wöök wöök
<larsemil> ingen advokat här eller någon som har en advokat som kan titta på lite papper mot ett stort tack? :D
<Barre> larsemil: man kan väl titta på sitt eget papper, så stor skillnad är det inte mellan papper (så länge de är av samma format). Det kanske är texten som är av intresse istället ;P
<larsemil> Barre: vad skulle jag göra utan dig... suck! du är bara så imponerande
<kodein> det är stor skillnad på papper och papper
<haffe> Ja.
<haffe> Tänk dig hur det skulle se ut om affärsjuristerna började använda konfetti.
<phnom> Är det inte just det de gör när de skriver legaleze? En bokstav på varje konfetti och sen kastar de upp dem och ser vad som trillar ut.
<haffe> Hahahahhaa.
<kodein> legalaisse
<haffe> Sauce legalaise?
<kodein> kittlar dödsskönt i bilagor C till och med J
<haffe> PÃ¥ bilaga A svarar vi se bilaga C
<haffe> PÃ¥ B svarar vi, se bilaga A
<haffe> PÃ¥ C svarar vi, se bilaga C.
<speakman> PÃ¥ A svarar B och C vettefan
<speakman> kodein: !!
<speakman> Fått mupp-fel på Emacs i python-mode. När jag trycker Enter efter en rad så skjuts den raden in en indentering. Mycket irriterande! Vet inte vilken inställning som gjort det, men det är inte många inställningar gjorda.
<phnom> autoindent?
<phnom> Har samma sak för html i vim ^^
<speakman> kan electric-indent-mode ha med saken att göra?
<speakman> Japp!!
<speakman> Satte det i en c-common-mode-hook istället. Funkar inte så bra globalt uppenbarligen.
<Barre> VIM FTW!
 * Barre trollar ::)
<Barre> förlåt...
<kosmick> vad är klockan hos er? min klocka är fel. :/
<amelia> 9:48
<kosmick> tack amelia :D
<Barre> 9:49
<amelia> Barre: det är ju för att du är en minut sen. :P
<propus> amelia, god dag :)
 * Barre upptäckte att även hans klocka går fel...
<amelia> Barre: kör ni ntp på grävskoporna?
<amelia> hej propus
<kosmick> gräshoppor?
<Barre> amelia: vet faktiskt inte... måste jag ta reda på
<amelia> kosmick: grävskopor.
<amelia> Barre: gör det.
<kosmick> ojdå :D
<amelia> Barre: jobbigt om de börjar gräva vid fel tidpunkt lixom.
<propus> amelia, läget? =)
<Barre> här är en av de större modellerna http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2543/4007620463_b70fc27e12_z.jpg
<kosmick> den var gigantisk :O
<Barre> och här är vår största modell http://www.longcountdown.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/hitachex8000.jpg
<Barre> ex800 <3
<Barre> s/00/000/
<kosmick> haha den sista bilden är icke trolig !
<Barre> men ack så sann
<kosmick> jah.
<Barre> kosmick: http://www.salgit.com/is-makinalari-resimleri/hitachi-ex8000_3788.html
<kosmick> wow,
<amelia> Barre: är de redundanta?
<Barre> amelia: ååå... jag önskade jag kunde de tekniska detaljerna kring dessa produkter... men solly :P
<amelia> Barre: du får byta avdelning
<amelia> Barre: när kommer du och hälsar på mig och bamse igen då?
<amelia> Barre: eller är det vi som ska komma och våldgästa dig denna gången?
<kodein> speakman: det är electric-indent, ja
 * speakman råkade ut för en tidzonbugg då skottåret gjorde att uClibc beräknade "sista söndagen i mars" att inträffa i april istället. Nu är det april och tiden stämmer återigen, och det är 28 år tills nästa gång buggen inträffar. Känns som den får vänta...
<Barre> amelia: vi får boka upp nått, annars blir det inte av
<amelia> Barre: det tycker jag.
<haffe> Så vad händer här då?
<amelia> Barre: när fixar du fint väder?
<Barre> amelia: håller på för fullt, ser du inte det eller?
<kodein> du ska inte tro det blir sommar, ifall inte Barre sätter fart
<amelia> Barre: jodå, men det gick inte lika bra igår *host* snöstorm *host*
<haffe> Se Helsingfors.
<Barre> kodein: +1
<kodein> Barre: så varför sitter du här och irkkar när du borde vara ute och göra kohagen grön
<amelia> status=sent (250 Thanks)
<amelia> hmm, den har jag inte sett förrut. :P
<larsemil> http://larsemil.se/usb-sticka-med-flera-operativsystem/
<speakman> Ingen som har inside-kontakt på Dustin?
<Markslap> På vilket sätt?
<speakman> Skulle vija veta vilket artikelnr som ligger i ett paket med ett visst fakturanr. Det ska vara bara en artikel, vill bara se att det blivit rätt innan paketet löses ut.
<amelia> speakman: ring kundtjänst?
<larsemil> oh! ubuntu med enbart en gnome-do och en awn var helt perfekt
<speakman> amelia: utgick ifrån att dom ville ha kundnr och annat (som jag inte har just nu), men kan ju prova
<larsemil> brukar ju stå på orderbekräftelsen de skickat ut också
<speakman> precis, men jag har inte den heller eftersom det är en annan som står som mottagare och jag får inte tag i han
<sadl> Hej behöver hjälp för att lägga in bankid är ovan att använda ubuntu så jag vte inte hur jag skall bära mig åt.
<kodein> jag brukar köra bankid i en virtuell windows xp och så brukar jag använda punkt och kommatecken för att markera var meningar börjar och slutar samt även för att markera huvudsats och bisats
<kodein> jag tycker inte att bankerna i allmänhet är särskilt bra på att stödja gnu/linux för exempelvis bank-id men samtidigt är det kanske förståeligt sett till den marginella mängd användare som detta eminenta operativsystem har vad gäller datorer för skrivbordsbruk
<sadl> men när man går in på bankid sidan visar den att det skall gå att köra i ubuntu.dock finns det ingen instruktion
<speakman> Nordea är riktigt dåliga på GNU/Linux-stöd
<Kimmen> funkar rätt bra mitt e-leg från nordea under linux i firefox
<speakman> Det gick bra att ringa supporten. haha :)
<sadl>          då gör jag det också:)
<speakman> jag pratar om dustin iofs
<speakman> Kimmen: hur?
<Kimmen> speakman: du kan börja här: http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/NexusPersonal
<speakman> "m du har en 64-bitars installation kommer eventuellt bankid sidan att visa "Your platform Linux 64-bit is not supported""
<speakman> Jag tror de var där jag slutade sist. Men måste prova igen!
<Kimmen> du kan kolla här med: http://ubuntu.se/threads/5248-Guide-Nordea-e-legitimation-i-ubuntu-UTAN-wine-eller-windows
<Kimmen> vet att jag läst nån guide också som gick igenom hur man fick till det för 64-bitars system, kör 32.bit själv
<Kimmen> tror jag la till en säkerhetsenhet manuellt i FF också för att det skulle börja lira: /usr/lib/libiidp11.so
<speakman> hur krypterar man enklast en partition nu för tiden?
<speakman> symmetriskt krypterad - ett enkelt lösenord bara
<speakman> truecrypt?
<andol_> speakman: truecrypt har ju sin poäng ifall man vill kunna komma åt den krypterade partionen från olika operatvisystem. Det som ger naturligt integration i Linux-miljö är annars att använda cryptsetup, med dm-crypt/LUKS.
<speakman> det verkade så rörigt, det är inte så noga med säkerheten i det här fallet.
<speakman> skulle lika gärna kunna umounta partitionen när den inte används
<andol> speakman: Inte nödvändigt, bara att köra kommandot cryptsetup, och se till att använda kommandona som börjar på luks*
<speakman> finns bara ett; luksformat
<speakman> gnome-disk-utility verkar klara det mesta, men bara som root. :/
<kodein> menar du att du kör som nån annan användare?
<speakman> jag vill ju kunna montera den krypterade partitionen som mig själv
<kodein> man ska ju alltid köra som root
<kodein> det är vad jag har hört
<andol> kodein: Precis, root är ju bara farligt ifall man är en sådan där slarver som gör misstag :)
<haffe> Klart.
<haffe> Något annat skulle ju vara som att ha hjälm på sig när du kör rally.
<kodein> hur skulle det se ut?
<haffe> Jadu.
<speakman> Egentligen hade det räckt att göra en ny användare och sätta ägarskap och chmod ga-r på den :o
<speakman> Någon som vet om en MacBook Air 11 (som bara har USB och Thunderbolt) kan anslutas till en TV/extern skärm? Och hur?
<HeMan> speakman: du kan koppla in dom till samma el-uttag
<HeMan> :-P
<HeMan> dock inte samma "hål" i uttaget
<speakman> Det är interconnectivity the Apple way?
<speakman> (little big disk - vilket jävla skämt)
<speakman> Jag har bestämt mig att göra en Torvalds; köpa en MBA för att ha Linux på den :p
<speakman> Verkar tragiskt nog vara enda riktigt genombra laptops som finns. Jämfört med "buggande" Ultrabooks så är den till och med prisvärd!
<HeMan> jag brukar försöka köpa datorer som kan levereras utan OS eller med enbart FreeDOS
<speakman> Jo helst det förstås, men man vill ju ha bra grejjer också. Hårdvarumässigt. Vet du några i Sverige som säljer utan OS?
<HeMan> Dell
<coobra> HeMan: rotat nått :p
<speakman> en liten extra hårddisk kanske man borde ha: http://www.dustin.se/apple-promise-pegasus-12tb-(6x2tb)-r6-thunderbolt/product/5010615718?intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<speakman> HeMan: really?
<HeMan> speakman: dom var till och med så hyggliga att den kostade 300 kr mindre!
<speakman> åhå
<speakman> Har Dell någon Ultrabook?
<HeMan> speakman: däremot var man tvungen att prata med en säljare inne på Dell för att det skulle gå
<speakman> k
<speakman> On 24 February 2011, Apple and Intel announced Thunderbolt, a successor to Mini Displayport which adds support for PCI Express data connections while maintaining backwards compatibility with Mini Displayport based peripherals.[17]
<speakman> Där är förklaringen jag behövde. Thunderbolt är en jäkligt smart sak!
<bamsefar> speakman: Lol, köp inte promise. :P
<speakman> Jag har ju aldrig varit inne på Apple någonsin tidigare, men satt en kväll och gick igenom deras "sortiment" en smula. Måste konstatera att OS X är förjävla genomsmart och gillar man att använda sork så är deras Magic Mouse rent av fenomenal. Windows 8 verkar ligga way behind redan innan det släppts.
<speakman> bamsefar: not gonna hända :)
<HeMan> synd bara att OSX inte är GPL'at
<speakman> visst. :/
<speakman> Men jag gillar att Ubuntu tar inspiration mer från OSX än Wintendo.
<haffe> HeMan: Mycket av det är släppt under BSD 2-clause license.
<speakman> finns det fler sidor likt DealExtreme?
<kodein> ja.
<kodein> gadget-asia, t.ex.
<kodein> brando kvalar väl också in, antar jag
<speakman> vilken brukar ni köra/tycker ni är bäst?
<speakman> bara beställt från dealextreme tidigare själv.
<kodein> jag är hyfsat nöjd med dealextreme
<kodein> även om de tappat bort en del grejer jag beställt nån gång. det är ju inte  som om skräpet är dyrare eller billigare nån annanstans, egentligen
<speakman> Beställde faktiskt ett nytt glas till min HTC Desire från Kina via Ebay inatt. 130kr ink frakt. Postades samma dag men har 20-25 dagars leveranstid blev jag varse efteråt...
<haffe> ebay brukar ha prylar från asien också.
<kodein> japp. finns många hongkongbaserade ebayförsäljare
<einand> CasperN: http://i.imgur.com/IG72c.jpg
<CasperN> udda vinkel
<einand> CasperN: tja, dom stod precis vid mina ben
<einand> därför skuggan föll så elakt med
<speakman> Shit - en kattbild på internetz!
<kodein> hu
<bittin> lovade att stå på scenen och hjälpa till att läsa frågor på Revision
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> speakman: 25 dagars leveranstid? Skickar dom glaset med brevduva eller?
 * realubot skojar bara.
<realubot> Jag är så smart så jag förstår ju att dom väntar tills dom har fyllt en kontainer.
<bittin> lovade just att stå på en scen o läsa frågor för 5-700 nördar får dricka nån öl före så kanske jag inte är så blyg
<Markslap> Var då?
<bittin> på http://www.revision-party.de
<realubot> bittin: Du vågade ju ställa en fråga till Stallman. Vågar man det så vågar man väl allt?
<bittin> realubot, måste vara så :D
<bittin> undra om det är värst att fråga Stallman nåt eller fråga saker då 800 demoscenare tittar på
<bittin> sen tittar nog inte alla på partyt på ändå
<haffe> Fråga honom om du får suga på hans skägg.
<bittin> haffe, nepp frågade han om han kunde sjunga
<bittin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxaMxTnOVu8
<swecarp> hojtans alla glada
<Squarism> när är man ledig i påsk eg?
<Squarism> är torsdag ledig?
<Squarism> eller halvdag?
<Markslap> Halvdag.
<Squarism> ok
<bittin> http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/5802641/Hana_Kimi grymt bra serie
<bittin> Fredag - Måndag är ledigt
<bittin> tog iofs ledigt Torsdag o Tisdag med
<HakanS> Squarism: Det beror på var man jobbar.
<Squarism> HakanS, jo - det är klart. Men jag efterlyste normalupplägget
 * swecarp jobbar heldag på torsdag
<HakanS> Squarism: Det enklaste är ju att du frågar din arbetsgivare.
<Squarism> han har gått hem
<CasperN> bittin: hur fan kan man göra en film om stalking på en höjdhoppare? jag förstår mig verkligen inte på japaner
<bittin> är en drama serie
<CasperN> iof, det kanske är ett av de mer seriösa försöken till manus när det kommer till Japan
<bittin> dunno första japanska serien jag har börjat glo på istället för anime
<bittin> -istället +som inte är
<bittin> men ja rätt fult en tjej som klätt ut sig till kille o börjat pojkskola för att stalka en höjdhoppare
<CasperN> är du en sån där weeaboo?
<bittin> bara då folk i #yuri tipsar mig om bra serier :D
<CasperN> "Japanofil eller Nippofil"
<CasperN> kanske det heter enligt wikipedia :)
<CasperN> då lät weeaboo väldigt oskyldigt i jämförelse :P
<realubot> "Det specifikt svenska i konsthistorien står i fokus när Nationalmuseum blir en del av plattformen Google art project. Som juvelen i en kollektion av åtta svenska museer tar man plats i en digital storsatsning som visar ett internationellt kulturarv på nätet, från och med tisdagen tillgängligt i detaljrika bilder på en skärm nära dig. "
<CasperN> http://i.imgur.com/RIAvr.jpg :)
<CasperN> undra varför omg!ubuntu laddar upp alla bilder till imgur?
<realubot> Oj.
<Silasle> Slippa betala för servern själva ;)
<CasperN> nja, var visst inte alla, men de senaste iaf
<CasperN> microsoft lär inte ha svårt att kränga operativsystem när det ser ut såhär bland ubuntuanvändare http://blog.canonical.com/wp-content/uploads//2012/03/OSes-preference.png
<realubot> CasperN: Dom har ju haft problem med servern. Ett tag låg ju sajten nere.
<realubot> CasperN: Mm, har sett det.
<CasperN> skrämmande
<Silasle> Tror ni alla betalar?
<CasperN> säkert inte
<CasperN> det hade varit en intressant följdfråga
<realubot> Microsoft bryr sig inte om Linux på desktops. Linux är ett hot mot andra devices. Mobiler, TV-apparater e.t.c.
<Silasle> Jag finns bland de 76,9%, men har inte betalat för W7 :p
<CasperN> samtidigt är det bra med 77%
<CasperN> det betyder att det verkligen finns nybörjare och inte alla är linuxnördar
<Silasle> Eller att många linuxanvändare behöver windows för spel/jobb...
<CasperN> jo, men jag menar, skulle det vara hardcoreanvändare, då skulle de ändå förneka det
<CasperN> så det betyder att det finns casualanvändare också
<realubot> Seriöst. Är det inte dags att lyfta bannen på itmannen nu?
<spacebug-> jag använder (tyvärr) windows till e-legitimation och nån gång inland itunes när jag köpt musik där.
<Silasle> Antar att jag räknas som en av casualanvändarna (kanske 75% linux)
<Barre> !regler | realubot
<realubot> Ja, man behöver Windows som "backup" om man måste köra ett speciellt program.
<ubot2> realubot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<Barre> där är det specat vad som gäller
<realubot> Barre: En veckas avstängning står det ju?
<realubot> Ni har ju satt en månad på honom?
<realubot> "Upprepat beteende som inte är förenligt med riktlinjerna bestraffas med en (1) veckas avstängning."
<CasperN> då har an alltså varit bannad en vecka tidigare?
<CasperN> han*
<realubot> CasperN: Det var ju länge sedan. Hur långt tillbaka går man?
<realubot> Så om man har haft en veckas avstängning för 1 år sedan så räcker det för 1 månad nästa gång?
<realubot> Om man sysslar med ett "beteende som inte är förenligt med riktlinjerna".
<CasperN> äh, itmannen är ju här ändå, så spelar roll
<realubot> Jag tror han är "muted" för han säger ju inget.
<Barre> realubot: läs punkt 3
<realubot> Jag tror inte att itmannen har varit bannad förut så då är bannen fel.
<realubot> Barre: Ja, men först ska ju personen få 1 veckas avstängning och jag tror inte att itmanen har varit bannad förut.
<realubot> SÃ¥ op har nog gjort fel.
<gusnan> Kan vi inte lägga till en punkt: "Diskussioner om banningar och varningar tas på annan plats"?
<Barre> realubot: han valde att inte respektera avstängningen och fick 4 veckors avstängning. 15/4 är han mer än välkommen tillbaka
<realubot> Jaha.
<CasperN> vet någon ett bra program för att skapa tangentbordslayouter med?
<realubot> CasperN: Vad menar du med tangentbordslayouter?
<realubot> CasperN: xmodmap?
<realubot> Det är ju inte för tangentbordslayouter men men.
<CasperN> jag vill skapa en ny layout baserat på svenska linuxlayouten, men i kombo med en fonetisk rysk layout
<Barre> ?  nu blir jag nyfiken.. vad menar du?
<realubot> Aha.
<CasperN> inte riktigt listat ut allt än, men jag har skissat lite på hur jag vill ha det
<CasperN> för att underlätta om man vill lära sig och skriva ryska med en svensk bakgrund
<phnom> Det går att göra med xmodmap, jag gjorde nåt liknande en gång, fick xmodmap att skriva ut alla mappningar och sen bökade jag runt i den filen.
<Barre> ahhhh... nu är jag med
 * Barre är uppenbart trög :)
<realubot> "Personangrepp, påhopp eller att framställa någon på ett negativt sätt likställs med mobbing och är INTE tillåtet."
<realubot> Barre: Du bröt mot den regeln.
<realubot> Du framställde dig själv på ett negativt sätt.
<Barre> realubot: hahha... sant.. men läs längst ner ;)
<realubot> Barre: Där hade du tur. ;)
<Barre> *pust*
<madbear> Philip5: hur gåre då?
<madbear> :D:D:D:D
<phnom> Får man köra spotifys egna lib på en android?
 * phnom har lust att göra en bättre spotify till mobilen
<Philip5> madbear: domarn har ju satsat pengar på att brynäs ska vinna
<haffe> phnom: Bara att börja koda?
<phnom> haffe: Ja, men funcerade på om de släppt libspotify för android änm hade för mig att de inte gjorde det i början.
<phnom> ehr, s/func/fund s/änm/än.
<haffe> functor?
<Barre> spotify verkar skita i androidanvändare :/
<phnom> Det finns ju byggt för arm, och det finns appar som använder det, så jag tror icke det :-)
<gecko> Någon mer än jag som är gräsligt trött
<salmiak> jag är oxå trött. så vi är två iaf :)
<Barre> o/
<gecko> Blire en tidig kväll
<salmiak> orkar inte gör nått vettigt eller ens nått ovettigt..... man kanske skulle orka tanka hem nått att titta på möjligt. men inte för komplicerat
<gecko> salmiak  Bolibompa  +
<bittin> usch i EP 5 blir hon ju kär i höjdhopparen jävla Marci
<CasperN> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/448984/layout_wip.svg
<gecko> Detta är en linux/ubuntu kanal. Ingen sportkanal
<bittin> denna serien är nog mer kärleksdrama än sport from now on
<salmiak> gecko: nja.. tänkte mig nog nått annat än bolibompa nog.... finns det nån anime-film/serie med linux-anknytning? ;-)
<CasperN> skulle det gå tro? om man byter mellan kyrilliska och latinska med shift+caps?
<bittin> salmiak, du kan läsa Ubunchu
<gecko> salmiak  :)
<salmiak> jajustja den finns ja.... :-)
<HeMan> någon som vet vad cosine-schemat till ldap används för?
<salmiak> CasperN:  ja om man behöver två tangentbordsspråk så skulle det ju vara perekt att ha caps lock för att växla med ja. Så kommer den tangenten till nån nytta oxå
<phnom> Jag har min mappad till win
<CasperN> jo, men shift+caps är också ett läge om man vill
<salmiak> nån som använt capslock (annat än av misstag) de senaste tie åren?
<CasperN> jag har shift+caps för caps idag
<CasperN> och caps fritt för annat
<CasperN> men att byta bort caps helt är ju inga problem
<CasperN> shift finns ju alltid
<X-Sleepy-X> VAD VORE LIVET UTAN CAPSLOCK?
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<X-Sleepy-X> salmiak: Jag gjorde precis det, utan misstag. :P
<salmiak> :-D
<CasperN> nackdelen med laptoptangenter är att man inte kan skriva något på sidorna
<salmiak> mmm.. och gräsligt kort slaglängd brukar de ha också. allmänt hemska att skriva nått längre med
<X-Sleepy-X> Skriv med skärmtangenbord istället...
<CasperN> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/448984/layout_wip.svg bortsett från de ryska tecknena och No så är det svenska linuxlayouten btw
<CasperN> rätt dumt med tanke på att vissa tecknen återkommer på flera tangenter
<madbear> Philip5: haha
<madbear> Philip5: ni spelar så jävla fult så lika bra att ta några extra
<salmiak> hehe. undrar om man skulle kunna förse varje tangent med en liten display på framkanten. frågan är vad som vore bästa sättet att koppla ihop tangenten, som ju är en lös plastbit ju, med nått som förser den med data..... man vill ju inte ha en liten sladd till varje tangent
<CasperN> optimala vore ett optimustangentbord :)
<CasperN> http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/tactus/
<CasperN> fast jag skulle störa mig på ljuset
<CasperN> inbillar jag mig iaf
<CasperN> är nog mest priset jag stör mig på
<CasperN> och att mitt tangentbord är mer miljövänligt :D
<salmiak> ouch. stackars fingrar att skriva på det där.
<CasperN> framförallt svårt att få känsla i fingrarna på det
<CasperN> och så sitte rman säkert och stirrar en del ned i bordet
<Philip5> madbear: hockeyåret 2012 finns inte
<madbear> haha
<HeMan> Philip5: johodå, 7-2!
<madbear> 7-2 nu till saik?
<madbear> hur långt kvar ?
<HeMan> knappt 7 minuter
<HeMan> skönt att aik klår gnaget
<HeMan> 8-2
<HeMan> tror inte denna matchen går till förlängning...
<madbear> hihihi
 * salmiak har dålig koll på sport, vilket lag är gnaget?
<kodein> aik
<HeMan> solna
<HeMan> blev ju inte ens tvåsiffrigt... :)
<haffe> Rata IF.
<realubot> Någon som har sett nya Tintin? Är den något att ha?
<Hoxx> jag gillade den mycket
<kodein> spielberg har bara gjort medelmåttiga filmer de senaste 20 åren.
<Hoxx> Om man tyckte om att läsa Tintin album som liten tycker man om filmen också :)
<K350> konsole --nomenubar etc fungerar inte
<phibxr> K350, vad händer när du kör det?
<realubot> Tor eller Torbutton spelar inte så bra med Firefox 11 verkar det som. Jag har haft ett par krasher när jag öppnar ny flik (eller om det bara är när jag går in på en ny webbsida).
<realubot> Hoxx: Det låter som om filmen är värd en chans i.a.f.
<phibxr> realubot, Du svarar på saker som inte ens fanns här när jag loggade in. <_<
<phibxr> realubot, Vilken film talar vi om?
<realubot> Jag tycker att det borde finnas keyboard shortcuts för att dölja flik-fältet och kanske också location baren i Firefox.
<phibxr> realubot, Det är onekligen en eminent film.
<realubot> Det går ju från menyn men det är omständigt om man vill maximera ytan för webbsidan utan att använda fullscreen.
<phibxr> realubot, Den har en lite för lång titel.
<realubot> phibxr: Nya Tintin-filmen pratar vi om.
<K350> phibxr: Då står det "Okänd väljare...
<K350> phibxr: Men den finns i konsoles man sida - på nätet. Xet finns nämligen ingen man sida installerad med kubuntu 12.04 skumt nog
<K350> phibxr: --nomenubar alltså
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
 * einand gör 00:03 dansen, det är halvt som sex över dansen
 * mewtwo knullar
<amelia> mewtwo: Läs gärna kanalens riktlinjer en extra gång: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<realubot> Vad tycker vi om folk som *piiip* i kanalen? Om det tycker vi inte.
<K350> Hur sparar man fönster i irssi så de öppnar igen nästa gång jag startar irssi?
<realubot> amelia: Jag håller på och lär mig Python nu.
<realubot> Vad gör ni tjejer?
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcdlHt36uqw&feature=related
<mewtwo> inget jag får prata här om
<CasperN> ryska kattvideos 1.30... vilket lyckligt liv man har :D
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-04
<phnom> Morrn
<kodein> är det sånt nu igen
<phnom> Japp, händer lite för ofta för min smak.
<larsemil> morrn
<kosmick> godmorning! jag börjat med projecteuler! men jag har fastnat dock på problem 12 :/ nån som kan hjälpa mig ? :D : http://pastebin.com/HzeL5izF
<Barre> morrn morrn... =)
 * Barre har börjat dagen med att kasta bort 2.5 timmar i onödan. p.g.a. en nolla
<larsemil> Barre: är det du som är nollan?
<Barre> larsemil: ok... två nollor då :P
<larsemil> kosmick: vad är problemet?
<Barre> larsemil: jag har suttit och räknat på IOPS för en lösning. en OLTP databas som behöver 55.000 IOPS med <10ms svarstid och 70/30 i read/write ratio. Dubbel paritetsskydd på disk...
<kodein> fast nu vet du ju till nästa gång!
<kodein> tänk så många framtida timmar du tjänat
<Barre> larsemil: problemet var att det inte var 55.000 IOPS. Det var 5.500 IOPS.. d.v.s. mycket enklare.. =)
<kosmick> man ska hitta talet som har 500 faktorer :D
<Barre> kodein: jag kommer säkert läsa fel fler gånger =)
<larsemil> kosmick: den var lite klurig
<delhage> project euler?
<macrobat> kosmick: man kan kanske titta på kombinationer av primtalsdelare. 512 == 2^9 har väl 513 delare?
<larsemil> kosmick: hur verifierar man vad man kommer fram till?
<kosmick> ja det är från project euler, trodde jag skulle lösa problemet nu, men den var klurigare än jag trodde :/
<macrobat> meh, jag är visst trött
<kosmick> man måste vara medlem ju
<larsemil> kosmick: för jag fick fram ett svar.
<larsemil> borde finnas ett "hur många faktorer har X"
<kosmick> gjorde du ? :D
<delhage> verkar ju kul detta
<kosmick> ja det är lite beroende framkallande när det går bra
<larsemil> kosmick: men jag vill veta om det är rätt. :D
<kosmick> 1. bli medlem 2. mata in ditt resultat i text fältet under problemformuleringen
<larsemil> kosmick: var fel. :/
<larsemil> har inte tid nu, men ska sitta lite med det där sen
<larsemil> kosmick: jag tänkte så här - loopa fler gånger och säg till om antalet faktorer är fler än 500.
<larsemil> men det ville sig inte
<kosmick> ojdå :/ glömde säga att man ska hitta "triangel talet" som har 500 faktorer
<macrobat> sär skrivning :(
<larsemil> kosmick: du
<larsemil> kosmick: Congratulations, the answer you gave to problem 12 is correct.
<kosmick> nice !! säg inte svaret :D för jag tror jag kan lösa den själv nu.
<larsemil> blev så frustrerad över c++ så jag gjorde den i python
<kosmick> ja dem rekommenderar att man använder python
<K350> hilighting i irssi fungerar ju inte
<K350> försökte med /hilight -color %G foo - funkar inte
<CasperN> suck... när ens mail felaktigt kommit in i någon dansk databas verkar det omöjligt att bli av med den
<CasperN> folk mailar mig allt möjligt teater/film relaterat, nu senast en jobbansökning, tidigare manus och massa annat skit
<tiina> Hej
<tiina> Ngn?
<CasperN> привет
<tiina> Jag har fortfarande problem med ATI/AMD...inga ramar i fönstern och kan ej få dem mindre?? Hur installerar jag om ATI grafikkort????
<CasperN> uj, det har iaf inte jag någon aning om alls
<tiina> vem har?
<CasperN> jadu... hade alla kört nvidia hade det varit fred och kärlek på jorden
<CasperN> så det betyder att säkert många borde veta
<phnom> s/nvidia/intel/
<phnom> :P
<tiina> ok så vart vänder jag mig då?
<phnom> Du hänger kvar en stund och väntar på att någon som vet svarar.
<tiina> Hur tar man bort ubuntu ATI/AMD installationen och installerar på nytt?
<larsemil> kosmick: det här var beroendeframkallande jag får inget gjort!
<CasperN> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev* xorg-driver-fglrx
<CasperN> jag bara googlade lite
<tiina> men sedan när man ska intallera nytt?
<CasperN> som sagt, vet inget om ati/amd, men du kan läsa i denna tråden kanske http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859626&highlight=fglrx
<CasperN> kanske något liknande problem du har?
<tiina> ok
<arcsky> gubbar hur avinstallerar jag allt med x och gnome?
<CasperN> sudo apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-desktop
<CasperN> eller gnome-desktop-environment
<CasperN> tror jag
<CasperN> men det är nog att skapa sig en hel del problem
<CasperN> de flesta program i ubuntu är väl inte vanilla
<CasperN> så risken är att de inte kommer fungera om man får för sig att dra in ett nytt desktop?
<CasperN> sudo apt-get remove gnome-*
<arcsky> http://pastebin.com/u68Buu6m
<arcsky> den harstatt dar och tuggat i 5min nu
<arcsky> korde innan apt-get upgrade
<arcsky> http://pastebin.com/sdEpvYie
<larsemil> kosmick: löste du den?
<larsemil> arcsky: låter som något annat använder apt
<kosmick> larsemil: nej och nu är jag ledsen pga det :(
<larsemil> kosmick: jag gjorde så här: 1. bygg en funktion som returnerar alla faktorer av ett tal
<larsemil> kosmick: 2. bygg en funktion som räknar ut triangeltal.
<larsemil> kosmick: 3. kolla hur många faktorer ditt triangeltal har.
<larsemil> 4. om det har 500 eller fler - skriv ut det
<kosmick> tack, ska försöka med den metoden snart :D måste dricka kaffe..
<tiina> Hej hej jag har fortfarande problem med ATI eller fglrx??? Fönstren är stora och utan ramar???
<tiina> Ngn?
<hplc> god morgon
<amelia> morrn
<hplc> kör ubuntu 11.10 och när jag högerklickar på skrivbordet kan jag inte längre se "skapa genväg" det står bara "inga mallar installerade", hur rättar jag till detta?
<hplc> kanske enklast att ta ner linux till single user med nätverk och installera om ubuntu destop paketet, men jag vet inte hur man ändrar runlevel i ubuntu heller
<arand> hplc: "init #"
<tiina> hej
<hplc> så single user med nätverk blir init 3?
<hplc> hej
<tiina> skulle behöva hjälp med paneler i alla fönstren jag öppnar är bara stora utan titel panel???
<hplc> lite som mitt problem med, en del saker har försvunnit, en del fönster lämnar dpår över hela skärmen och titel på fönster spökar med
<tiina> ja vad ska man göra?
<hplc> osäker på om min lösning är så klok men jag tänkte gå ner i single user med nätverk och skriva apt-get install -f ubuntu-desktop
<realubot> hplc: single user?
<hplc> fast jag kan inte rekommendera nån att prova min knasiga idé
<realubot> Vad menar du med "gå ner i singel user med nätverk"?
<hplc> ojsan S är kanske alltid utan nätverk
<hplc> hmm level 3 då?
<realubot> tiina: Testa att logga ut och logga in med Unity 2d. Fungerar fönsterramarna då?
<tiina> jag är inne i gnome classic NEJ dem funkar ej där heller alla av dem
<realubot> Ok.
<tiina> alla fönster är stora???? när man klickar att ex titta på nån fönster blir den lika stor som dator ingen titelpanel alls med???
<realubot> tiina: Du kan ju alltid testa att ominstallera drivrutinen till grafikkortet.
<realubot> tiina: Kör det här: gtk-window-decorator --replace
<tiina> Tack men hur gör jag det??? jag gjordt om installationen via synaptic men blev ingen skillnad nu har försökt via ubuntu ati wiki men det finns problem??? får inte till det
<realubot> tiina: Och byt till: /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<tiina> ok ska prova
<hplc> kan hennes lösning fungera för mej med?
<tiina> hur gör jag detta i gnome classic är inne i den nu??
<realubot> tiina: Strunta i sista raden jag skrev till dig.
<realubot> tiina: Har du testat att skriva: unity --reset
<realubot> tiina: Aha, du är inne i Gnome Classic ja.
<tiina> vart är inne gnome classic var finns svarta tavlan här man skriver saker?
<realubot> tiina: Jag vet inte vad som har hänt med ditt system men jag misstänker att det är något med grafikkortets drivrutin. Har det alltid varit så här eller har det börjat efter ett tag?
<tiina> JA det är grafikkortet som det spökar har ATI
<realubot> tiina: "Den svarta tavlan" (Terminalen) får du nog upp om du trycker Ctrl+Alt+T.
<tiina> hittade
<realubot> tiina: Men skriv inget av det jag sa.
<tiina> vad ska jag skriva på den nu
<realubot> tiina: Jag velade lite...
<tiina> ok
<realubot> tiina: Vad får du om du skriver: lspci -nnn | grep VGA
<realubot> Posta den raden här i kanalen.
<tiina> kollar
<tiina> ok
<realubot> Du bhöver inte använda pastebin för en rad.
<tiina> ok
<tiina> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 LE [Radeon HD 3450] [1002:95c5]
<realubot> tiina: Ok, vänta...
<tiina> ja
<realubot> tiina: Så fönsterramarna försvinner? Ser du fortfarande panelerna på Skrivbordet där uppe och där nere på skärmen?
<tiina> Ja det stämmer men fönsterramarnas paneler är borta ja
<tiina> men ser upp och nere
<tiina> på skrivbordet menar jag
<realubot> tiina: Har du testat Unity 2d? (Inte vanliga Unity)
<tiina> vad är Unity2?
<realubot> tiina: Vilken version av Ubuntu använder du?
<tiina> ubuntu  unity
<tiina> fast nu är jag inloggad i gnome classic för att se om jag bättre där vad som är fel med gnome shells som inte finns
<realubot> tiina: Kör det här: cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<tiina> ok
<realubot> tiina: Vad får du då?
<tiina> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<tiina> user-session=ubuntu
<realubot> tiina: Kör det här: gksudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<realubot> tiina: Och ändra user-session=ubuntu till: user-session=ubuntu-2d
<realubot> tiina: Spara och stäng filen efter ändringen. Starta sedan om datorn och logga in i Unity 2d. Fungerar allt då?
<tiina> ok måste stänga datorn och öppna vänta
<hplc> ledsen att störa, men vilken lösning är bäst för mitt problem?
<realubot> hplc: Vad är ditt problem?
<hplc> en del saker har försvunnit och minimerar jag ett fönster så lämnar det svarta strck / spår över hela skärmen
<hplc> onboard sis krets hmm sis 900 eller 960
<tiina> nu är jag ubuntu unity 2d
<realubot> hplc: Det låter som ett problem med drivrutinen.
<realubot> hplc: Vad får du om du kör: lspci -nnn | grep VGA
<realubot> hplc: Hur är det i Unity 2d? Fungerar det där?
<hplc> har växlat lite och provat, i classic finns felet men inte i 2D
<hplc> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter [1039:6330]
<realubot> hplc: Ok. Det låter som om det är ett problem med 3d accelerationen. Unity använder 3d effekter men det gör inte Unity 2d.
<realubot> hplc: Så det är nogdrivrutinen som är problemet?
<tiina> Nu är jag igen här via unity 2d....loggades ut när jag tröck på minska fönster ....det är det som händer det minsas inte utan jag loggas ute helt istället
<realubot> Det skulle inte vara ett frågetecken där.
<hplc> fast högerklick skapa genvägar är också borta
<realubot> tiina: Ok, jag har ingen lösning på problemet tyvärr. Fungerar Ubuntu Live från CD/USB utan problem eller händer samma saker där?
<tiina> ingen aning
<realubot> tiina: Om du väljer prova Ubuntu när du bootar från USB eller CD.
<realubot> tiina: Testa!
<hplc> skulle init 3 --> sudo apt-get install -f ubuntu-desktop kunna lösa det?
<tiina> vet inte hur man gör det har bränt ca 30 skivor inga fungerar????
<realubot> hplc: Knappast.
<realubot> hplc: Du har väl redan ubuntu-desktop installerat?
<realubot> hplc: Det är knappast Skrivbordet som är problemet utan drivrutinen till grafikkortet.
<tiina> jag har inget cd som funkar alla fattas nåt eller funkar inte???
<hplc> jo fast efter allt mitt meckande har jag garanterat lyckats stöka till ordningen
<tiina> vad gör jag med mitt grafikkort nu då?
<hplc> vet inte hur man installerar en drivrutin till en onboard krets, det finns inget med i den grafiska installer grafikdrivrutin menyn
<realubot> hplc: Fungerar det utan att du får störningar i bilden om du använder lägre uplösning, t.ex. 800x600?
<realubot> hplc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/592447/comments/2
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592447 in xserver-xorg-video-sis "X shows noise on screen (SiS 661/741- pci id 1039:6330 rev 03)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<realubot> hplc: Det påmminner starkt om den beskrivning du gav av ditt problem. Det borde i.s.f. fungera om du använder lägre upplösning. Att ställa in lägre upplösning är ett sätt att testa om du slipper störningarna. Om det fungerar så är det nog den buggen du har drabbats av.
<realubot> Tyvärr finns det i.s.f. ingen annan lösning än att köpa ett annat grafikkort som det verkar.
<realubot> bbl
<hplc> ska prova, jag har ju Athlon och sis krets
<realubot> hplc: Japp. Det är starkt misstänkt att du har drabbats av den buggen.
<realubot> Jag måste sticka nu. bbl.
<realubot> hplc: Om det är den buggen så vet du i.a.f. vart du ska börja för att lösa problemet.
<realubot> Om det går att lösa...
<hplc> bytade till 1280x768
<hplc> ska testa det i några dagar
<hplc> men att det inte finns nånting när jag högerklickar på skrivborde? står ju bara inga mallar installerade
<hplc> text kvalitén på skärmen är riktigt usel nu, ser ut som en riktigt suddig utskrift :S
<leifgw> Kan någon förklara varför det står såhär när jag installerar? kommer ej åt loggfilen
<leifgw> http://www38.zippyshare.com/v/15976597/file.html
<phnom> leifgw: Den länken är trasig här.
<phnom> FÃ¥r timeout.
<leifgw> Verkar som att zippyshare är segt, funkade för mig andra gången jag kikade den
<leifgw> http://www38.zippyshare.com/i/15976597/623612/ScreenShot001.jpg
<hplc> jo lägre upplösning löste det första problemet, men att det inte går att skapa genvägar är detsamma
<leifgw> Syns bilden nu?
<HeMan> hur får man openldap som har konfig i form av ldap-entryn (ifs slapd.conf-fil) att fungera med sasl?
<kodein> nej, den syns inte
<haffe_> Byake byake.
<haffe_> What have we done?
<kodein> the corypheus of science summons you to the axe, trotskyite!
<CasperN> einand: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/448984/IMG_7737.png
<einand> CasperN: vad är det?
<CasperN> jadu :P
<CasperN> det undrade jag med
<einand> svamp?
<CasperN> trodde jag också, men i mars/april?
<einand> ser ut som katt pungkulor
<CasperN> det är kavelduns bitar som lagt sig perfekt, och "exploderat"
<einand> tufft
<haffe_> kodein: After that act of defiance, Grigory was never heard of again.
<einand> CasperN: såg du denna igår http://i.imgur.com/IG72c.jpg
<kodein> Haffe: I dreamed for but a taste of the decadent west, and now my eulogy is sung by guard dogs and alarm bells.
<CasperN> einand: jupp, såg den
<kodein> http://kotomatrix.ru/images/lolz/2012/04/02/1155491.jpg
<einand> http://i.imgur.com/PuIgy.jpg
<Haffe> kodein: I have bested my breathren today.
<Haffe> It is I who will inflict joy upon the children at the moscow circus.
<kodein> XAXAXA
<MrMind> hej. har exporterat alla databaser från mysql till en sql dump... vilket kommando använder jag sen för att importera den? alla guider jag hittar är för en speceill databas där man anger namn
<CasperN> einand: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/448984/IMG_7747.jpg
<einand> CasperN: mysigt :)
<einand> http://simeonpilgrim.com/blog/2012/03/30/nikon-d5100-video-beta-testers-wanted/
<CasperN> tänk om de kunde göra en open source kamera
<CasperN> eller en systemkamera som klarar något som chdk
<kodein> elphel finns ju.
<kodein> öppen hårdvara, fri mjukvara
<CasperN> jo, men det är väl inte så smidigt för en vanlig användare
<CasperN> men nästa gång jag köper en kamera så lär det bli en
<CasperN> det kan iof dröja, så det lär hända en hel del kul tills dess
<einand> svåra med opensource kameera är väl att det inte finns så många objektiv?
<CasperN> det är väl nikon/canonobjektiv till dem misstänker jag
<einand> hade förstås vart snyggt med det
<einand> fast nikons firmware är ju inofficelt opensource nu ;)
<CasperN> http://www3.elphel.com/accessories
<CasperN> rätt fräcka prylar
<einand> japp
<einand> lite dyrt bara
<einand> dom verkar inte ha något som liknar en system kamera?
<CasperN> nä, det är väl problemet idag
<CasperN> att det inte finns något som liknar en vanlig systemkamera
<HeMan> Någon som vet vad sasl är och varför det behövs i ldap?
<einand> HeMan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Authentication_and_Security_Layer
<kodein> det är ett ramverk för autentisering
<kodein> smidigt om man vill slippa prata klartext med sin helldap
<HeMan> hmm, det känns som ssl/tls borde vara bättre
<HeMan> jag försöker förstå varför jag måste ange lösen när jag gör en ldapsearch
<einand> beror på vad man vill göra
<kodein> det är inte riktigt samma sak.
<HeMan> varför defaultar openldap till att köra med sasl?
<kodein> du behöver ju ett "protokoll" för hur klient ska kunna autentisera sig mot server. det finns inget sådant i tls.
<kodein> tls är ett krypteringslager på dina frames, sasl är mer challenge-response-orienterat
<HeMan> kan man peta in lösen i någon fil så man slipper ange lösen när man gör ldapsearch?
<kodein> ja.
<HeMan> vilken? ldap.conf verkar den inte bry sig om
<kodein> kör du med -Q, för den delen? då promptar den bara när det behövs
<HeMan> ej heller .ldaprc
<HeMan> heh, ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s: Local error (-2) additional info: SASL(0): successful result:
<HeMan> om jag kör med -Q
<HeMan> och inget annat, dvs inget resultat
<HeMan> när jag kör utan -Q så får jag det jag frågar efter
<kodein> och du får inget med -x (dvs simple authentication) heller?
<kodein> om du får det så kan du ju köra -y losenordsfil
<HeMan> med -x får jag resultat, och det utan att ange lösen
<kodein> mendåså :)
<HeMan> varför kör den då med sasl om det inte är mandatory?
 * realubot spänner sina *NIX-muskler för kanalen.
<realubot> Grr.
<kodein> varför defaulta till säkrare autentiseringssätt?
<Haffe> Varför göra något alls?
<Haffe> Varför andas?
<HeMan> men det är ju på klienten
<Haffe> Varför stå upp?
<kodein> varför frågar du?
<HeMan> om servern hade krävt säkrare autenticering och man kunde slå av det hade jag förstått
<Haffe> kodein: Innan jag svarar på frågan.
<HeMan> nåväl, nu ska jag åka och bygga lite robotar!
<Haffe> Då vill jag veta om vi kan vara säkra på att frågan är meningsfull att ställa.
<realubot> HeMan: Det är på tiden att du får byggt dom där robotarna.
<HeMan> realubot: du längtar va?
<realubot> Har ni aldrig hört ordspråket? Man ska aldrig låta en robot vänta.
<realubot> HeMan: Att jag har gjort.
<Ollesson> Hej något här ?
<Dynamit> kodein vill du ha bank ID till Ubuntu X64 så funkar det
<Dynamit> dock så får man mecka lite men har ett skript som gör jobbet åt en
<kodein> Dynamit: varför skulle jag vilja det?
<kodein> jag kör inte ubuntu.
<Markk> :D
<Dynamit> sorry då men skriptet funkar nog i dit Linux baserade OS också
<kodein> men vad ska jag ha bankid till, då?
<Dynamit> <kodein> jag brukar köra bankid i en virtuell windows xp
<Dynamit> minska belastningen på datorn
<kodein> ska man köpa flera miljarder hertz utan att nyttja dem?
<kodein> det är 2 år sedan jag körde bankid senast, så "brukar" är väl en stretch
<kodein> men har du ett skript som får mina skannrar att funka i gnu så får du skicka över dem.
<Dynamit> man kan anv. de till annat än jäkla virtuell burk för ett jäkla program
<kodein> när sa jag att den virtuella maskinen enbart var för bankid?
<Dynamit> det sa du inte
 * Haffe kliar sig på pungen.
 * Dynamit tycker Haffe inte behöver tala om det :P
 * Haffe kliar sig på pungen.
 * Dynamit Haffe struntar i det bara han inte börjar stimulera sig själv i kanalen så bryr inte Dynamit sig
<Dynamit> kodein men det finns ju tyvärr de som anv. virtuella maskiner bara pga. ett program som inte funkar i det OS de kör
<kodein> jisses.
<kodein> sense, that made none
<kodein> tja, det är väl bättre än att köpa en fysisk maskin bara pga. ett program
<kodein> fast på tal om det, man kanske borde köpa en mac så man kan spela photoshop
<Dynamit> Jo men varför ska man göra det om man kan patcha ett program att funka
<Dynamit> Photoshop funkar i wine i alla fall Photoshop CS5 utseendet är dock inte det trevligaste om man använder standard inställningarna i wine
<kodein> ok.
<Haffe> kodein: Final Cut PRO HD är en bättre anledning att köpa en mac isåfall.
<kodein> Haffe: fast de har ju tydligen gjort proffsen sura med senare versioner av final cut pro, men visst är det så.
<Dynamit> funderar på att installera Gentoo vid sidan av min Ubuntu installation
<kodein> det, om något, ser ju jag liten mening med.
<Dynamit> ha ett OS som verkligen är optimerat för denna burk det är ju en sur gammal AMD Athlon 64
<kodein> http://funroll-loops.info/
<kodein> har du hört talas om det gamla bibelordspråket "sila mygg och svälja kameler"?
<Haffe> kodein: Har du läst 2 och 3:e versen i första boken i predikaren?
<kodein> det har jag nog gjort, ja
<Dynamit> Kodein har du läst http://funroll-loops.info/#fifth"I'm running GENTOO on many servers under very strange conditions (DoS...) and It performs MUCH FASTER than ANY OTHER Linux distro or FreeBSD."
<Haffe> kodein: Jag tycker att de verserna känns väldigt relevanta just nu.
<kodein> det som är krokigt kan icke bliva rakt, och det som ej finnes kan ej komma med i någon räkning
<kodein> Dynamit: the plural of anecdote is not data.
<Dynamit> kepasa vad har det med saken att göra?
<kodein> ta du dig en funderare över det.
<Haffe> Förgänglighet, allt är förgänglighet.
<kodein> varats oändliga lidande
<realubot> Snacka!
<Dynamit> Vist
<kodein> gentoo är, som demokrati och isglass, ett intressant experiment, men saknar praktisk funktion i verkligheten.
<Dynamit> ska
<Dynamit> trankila
<Dynamit> Jag blir mer tokig än vad jag redan är
<Haffe> gentoo är förgänglighet.
<Haffe> Argument överflödiga.
<Dynamit> har gjort något så nu säger nvidia-settings att drivrutinen inte är laddade, kollar jag i hårdvarudrivrutiner  så säger den att jockey har ett fel, att jag ska kolla i loggen men ser fn inte felet.
<realubot> Argument är en social konstruktion.
<realubot> Som Haffe brukar säga.
<realubot> Om allt.
<realubot> Typ.
<kodein> sociala konstruktioner är en social konstruktion
<Dynamit> jäkla HDMI port att sluta fungera efter en viss Ubuntu version minns tyvärr inte vilken
<realubot> Dynamit: Har du testat om HDMI-porten fungerar i kärnan i 12.04?
<Dynamit> nix har än så länge 11.10
<Dynamit> kan ju byta till 12.04 den borde vara någorlunda stabil nu för det jag använder denna dator
<Haffe> Är ni en slags fisk?
<realubot> Dynamit: Ja, dom har fryst kärnan i.a.f.
<realubot> i 12.04.
<realubot> Eller om det är imorgon dom gör det.
<realubot> Dynamit: Frågan är om det blir bättre?
<realubot> Dynamit: Dock så måste du inte byta till senaste Ubuntu för att använda kärnan i 12.04.
<realubot> Den går att använda i 11.10 också.
<Dynamit> jag har 11.10
<Dynamit> oj läste för fort
<Dynamit> baa GPG key fel vad tusan var ju inte så länge sedan jag fick det
<realubot> Pasta med hanburgare till middag idag.
<realubot> *hamburgare
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/AejptCJZ ändå så har jag tagit bort nycklarna och importerat de
<arcsky> kan nagon hjalpa mig lite. har en labb en ubuntu maskin som har hog load
<arcsky> 7:46:11 up  2:15,  6 users,  load average: 18.44, 18.00, 17.15
<CasperN> http://norran.se/2012/04/utrikes/heroinprojekt-lyckat-i-danmark/
<einand> arcsky: varför har den hög load då?
<bittin> CasperN, såg det i Metro imorse
<CasperN> läste det i lokaltidningen
<CasperN> galet
<CasperN> 9k mer i månaden för annat då :)
<einand> CasperN: dom jobbade ju också mindre
<bittin> jag gillar inte knökis idé: http://i.imgur.com/LtqyD.jpg
<CasperN> iof, de blir slappa o goa istället
<einand> bittin: för har han en snopp i pannan?
<bittin> einand, för att enhörningar har snopp i pannan
<einand> ok
<CasperN> vem behöver droger när Pinkie Pie finns?
<Dynamit> någon som ahr en idé om hur man ska lösa mitt problem för radera gpg nyckel och läggatill den hjälper inte
<bittin> CasperN, nej skriva ut fula lappar o hänga upp på partyt
<realubot> CasperN: Nej. Dom begick ju bara brott 3 dagar/månad istället för 9.
<realubot> Så dom borde ju dra in 3300 kr på brott då om om på 9 dagar drog in 10 000 kr förut.
<CasperN> istället för att de begår brott så delar staten ut medborgarnas pengar direkt
<realubot> Och så har dom utgifter på 1000 kr för narkotika. Då får dom 2300 kr kvar.
<realubot> Om alla pengar som gick åt till narkotika kom från brott.
<realubot> CasperN: Dock så sparar staten på att deras allmäntillstånd blev bättre och därför kanske behöver mindre sjukvård.
<arcsky> einand: hur kan jag ta reda pa varor?
<arcsky> varfor*
<CasperN> realubot: så långt ser inte jag :)
<realubot> Jag trodde en heroinist spenderade mer än 10 papp/månad på narkotika. :S
<realubot> Typ 1000 kr/dygn eller något.
<einand> arcsky: kör top eller htop
<CasperN> hollywoodhype, de späder säkert ut med annat skit för att vara ekonomiska :)
<CasperN> fast vi ska nog släppa det nu
<realubot> CasperN: Ja.
<realubot> CasperN: Annars åker vi ut.
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45re9YPPYmM
<realubot> Marsch pankaka.
<CasperN> skön video :)
<arcsky> einand: http://pastebin.com/FEnP7mq3
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/AejptCJZ ändå så har jag tagit bort nycklarna och importerat de någon idé på hur jag ska lösa
<Dynamit> glöm det
<Dynamit> nu har jag fått det att funka
<Dynamit> tack ändå
<Dynamit> realubot nu håller jag på att uppdatera till 3.0.0-18-generic
<realubot> Dynamit: Det är väl 3.1 eller 3.2 i 12.04?
<Dynamit> jag har 11.10
<Dynamit> har inte uppdaterat till 12.04
<bittin> 3.3.0-rc6-powerpc
<bittin>  überarbeitet durch saufen wegen überarbeitung
<Dynamit> brb ska starta om datorn så nya kernel laddas
<bittin> realubot, 3.2
<Dynamit> Realubot tack så mycket för hjälpen om det är nya kärnan eller om de har med Nvidia-173
<Dynamit> -updates
<Dynamit> eller båda att göra så funkar hdmi porten nu
<Dynamit> så jag får bild
<Dynamit> förut hittade den enheten med gav ingen bild. tack så jätte mycket Realubot *Jätte kram*
<Dynamit> :( verkar som inte ljudstödet har kommit tillbaka än men nu får jag åtminstånde bildsignal ;) tack så jätte jätte mycket
<spacebug-> undra om jag gjorde nått dumt nu
<spacebug-> körde en uppdaterign och den tar bort hur många paket som helst
<spacebug-> attans
<andol> spacebug-: Ja, det var antagligen dumt :P
<spacebug-> fick nog ordning på det hehe
<Barre> go'afton
<Dynamit> tänk att tålamod i många månader och mer eller mindre helt andra problem + IRC kan göra så saker börjar funka igen
<realubot> Dynamit: Betalningen då. Hur gör vi med den?
<realubot> bittin: Ok.
<Dynamit> Kom till Mellansel så kan du få din kram
<realubot> Mellansel? Det låter skumt. Dit åker jag inte.
<Dynamit> hahaha
<realubot> Dynamit: Jag misstänker att din uppdatering av drivrutinen gjorde mer nytta än uppgraderingen av kärnan.
<Dynamit> Kör du ifrån S-vall hållet så kör emot Ö-vik 3 avfarten innan Ö-Vik står en skylt som det står Mellansel sväng av där och så kör du tills du ser gatu lampor i den t korsningen svänger du av.
<Dynamit> kommer du till Ö-vik har du åkt för långt
<Markk> Dynamit: Du särskriver otroligt mycket.
<Markk> "jätte jätte mycket", "gatu lampor", .
<Dynamit> är inte så noga just nu
<Dynamit> men kan om jag vill
<Markk> :>
<Dynamit> min hjärna tänker inte så mycket på särskrivningen när jag äruppe i varv
<Dynamit> vänta det där blev fel
<bittin> realubot, kommer du till Mekka?
<Barre> borde inte särskrivning vara just en sär skrivning.. och vem faan bestämde att läspa skulle innehålla ett S, otroligt elakt mot alla som läspar
 * Barre filosoferar
<realubot> bittin: Mekka? Nej, jag tror inte det. Jag är inte muslim.
<bittin> iofs heter det Revision nu
<realubot> Bar re.
<realubot> Det kallar jag särskrivning.
<bittin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mekka_%26_Symposium
<realubot> Aha, det där i Tyskland. Nix. Det kommer jag inte på.
<bittin> ja
<bittin> den äkta nördpåsken ska firas i Tyskland
<kodein> ärans och hjältarnas land
<kodein> själv ska jag dricka alkohol
<realubot> Land of the lederhosen.
<kodein> kanske inte helt sant, iofs.
<realubot> Vad är inte sant?
<kodein> att jag ska konsumera etanol
<realubot> Jag ska vila mig under påsken.
<kodein> spännande
<realubot> Jo.
<bittin> kodein, ska också dricka alko
<bittin> fast först ska jag hjälpa till o presentera scene.org awards
<kodein> "okej"
<realubot> Vad då "okej"?
<kodein> http://sjokapten.blogg.se/images/2011/psk-2_144396444.jpg
<realubot> Hehe
<realubot> Grymt svar.
<Barre> tragiskt
<realubot> bittin: Varför då? Gillar du inte folk som dricker alkohol?
<realubot> Barre: Du.
<kodein> något som är tragiskt är ju den unge Werthers olycka.
<realubot> Ja, vad det nu var.
<Barre> hur kan man vara så ospecificerad.. det skapar fler frågor och funderingar, vilken sorts alkohol och när? Åt han nått till?
<Barre> realubot: ja
<bittin> realubot, huh?
<bittin> nej vill vara nykter då jag ska stå på scen och prata med 900 datornördar
<bittin> men efter det ska jag supa
<kodein> McCarton
<Haffe> In vino veritas.
<realubot> bittin: Varför ska du prata med 900 datornördar
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Vad är meningen?
<bittin> realubot, ska läsa frågor i en frågesport
<Markk> bittin: Du sa ju det tidigare.
<realubot> bittin: Ok.
<Haffe> kodein: Hade du tänk helga herrens lidande imorgon?
<bittin> och eventuellt tänker min brud tvinga mig hjälpa till och servera champange under scene.org Awards
 * phnom ska sympatisera med herrens lidande genom att läsa en fet bok om datorkommunikation imorgon.
<Haffe> Tenta snart?
<phnom> Mhm
<Haffe> Jag läser en bok om vetenskapens natur.
<kodein> Haffe: det är väl först i övermorgon som han lider?
<phnom> Jag tycker det är väldigt spännande att tenta slotted aloha må jag säga.
<phnom> Nä, det heter väl skärtorsdag just för att Jesus var emo?
<realubot> phnom: Vilken bok?
<phnom> realubot: data communications and networking
<realubot> Tannenbaum?
<phnom> Nej, det har man på julen, inte till påsk.
<realubot> Ok. Den har jag här hemma.
<realubot> Jag har lånat en bok om Python-programmering.
<phnom> Kör mest en tunnare svensk bok som heter datakommunikation, den är så mycket bättre, men tyvärr finns inte precis allt som kan komma på tentan.
<realubot> phnom: Vem har skrivit den?
<phnom> Maria Kihl
<realubot> http://encore.gotlib.goteborg.se/iii/encore/record/C__Rb1508479__Sdatakommunikation__Orightresult__X5;jsessionid=FE27F21908B5D5CA709C50157BBFEA96?lang=swe&suite=pearl
<realubot> https://www.adlibris.com/se/product.aspx?isbn=9144008171
<realubot> There it is?
<phnom> Japp
<realubot> phnom: Bra?
<phnom> Jag tycker det. Den är lite mer lättläst än den feta amerikanska boken.
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Det är mycket snack i am. kursböcker. Det sägs ju att dom får pröjs per sida...
<kodein> det sägs att de äter barn
<realubot> Maybe baby.
<kodein> det sägs att de är skickliga schackspelare
<einand> realubot: beror på vilket förlag
<phnom> Mja, och så blir det svårt att sålla fram det vettiga när de förutsätter att man inte kan någonting och måste förklara precis allt i detalj.
<kodein> de har ju sammanfattningar i slutet av varje kapitel.
<kodein> det är som ett vanligt kapitel i en svensk kursbok
<phnom> Gött att mitt spotify i telefonen fetkraschar såfort man inte är offline...
<arcsky> hur gor man sa xorg och gnome inte startas efter nasta omboot?
<CasperN> man redigerar startupfilen
<Haffe> update-rc.d
<CasperN> arcsky: tveksam om det är gnome du ska leta efter, utan det är nog programmet som loggar in i gnome du vill ta bort
<realubot> Kaffe nu.
<realubot> Hur gör jag i Linux om jag vill ha alla filnamn som innehåller A eller B, typ: filnamnA24.jpg och filnamnB37.jpg?
<realubot> Jag tänker mig något sådant här: ls filnamn[A\|B]*.jpg
<realubot> Det är [A\|B] som jag är osäker på.
<realubot> filnamn[B]*.jpg fungerar ju men jag vill matcha A OCH B samtidigt men inte C.
<kodein> filnamn{A,B}*.jpg
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Tack.
<kodein> jovarsego
<realubot> Jag läste att man skulle använda [] men det gäller kanske bara om man har ett tecken då.
<phnom> [AB]* borde ju funka om det är regex du talar om, men då matchar den AAAB och såna varianter också.
<DrGrov> Någon från Umeå?
<DrGrov> Eller kanske får lov att fråga att snusar någon?
<DrGrov> Oj då, fel kanal. Dock kanske lite off-topic är tillåtet så här sent in på kvällen. Undrar nämligen att var löns det att köpa snus egentligen. Någon specifik butikskedja som har billigare än andra?
<realubot> phnom: Jag vill inte matcha mer än ett A ELLER ett B. Dessutom fungerar ju inte regexp från command line?
<realubot> bash tolkar ju inte ls .* på samma sätt som t.ex. grep ".*" så fungerar verkligen [AB]*
<realubot> ?
<realubot> DrGrov: Gör ditt eget snus?
<DrGrov> realubot: Ja varför inte? Dock är stället dit jag är på väg imorgon kanske inte öppet mera. Nätbutiken hade dom stängt ner, skall försöka gå där via imorgon.
<realubot> "Idag kom rapporten där World Economic Forum rankar världens främsta IT-länder. Och Sverige håller ställningarna som världens främsta IT-nation, långt före såväl Japan som USA."
<realubot> https://svt.se/2.108068/1.2764228/sverige_varldens_framsta_it-nation
<gorgo> heja sverige :D
<Krawlezt> realubot: där?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Yes. :)
<Krawlezt> Min mor är väldigt snäll så han gillar inte att jag är ute så mycket så han ska betala min dator.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Är din mor en han? ;)
<Krawlezt> Oj, hehe. Hon
<realubot> Krawlezt: ;)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det jag har kvar att välja är hårddisken: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/146722-seagate_intern_harddisk_barracuda_500gb_st500dm002
<Krawlezt> Är den bra?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det var ju snällt av henne. Ge henne en kram som tack.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är bara gantanti i 1 år.
<Krawlezt> Aha, oj.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Annars ok. Jag har för mig att dom andra diskarna hade 2-3 år?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varför inte 1TB? Blir det för dyrt?
<Krawlezt> Var tvungen att välja om disk då jag den jag valde har gått ut.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Mor betalar :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/146723-seagate_intern_harddisk_barracuda_1tb_st1000dm003
<Krawlezt> Den ser bättre ut?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det blir nog bra.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nu är det bara chassi kvar. Ska ha ett lite "snyggare" :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Titta på Fractal Define R3 eller vad det heter.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Den har inte 2.5" platser..
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varför behöver du det?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Har ju min hårddisk kvar från laptopen, känns väl värt att använda den?
<CasperN> eltejp fungerar lika bra
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> Eller skiter jag i hårddisken
<Krawlezt> 2.5" d.v.s.
<Krawlezt> Den är bara på 160GB 7200RPM
<Krawlezt> Laptop
<realubot> Krawlezt: https://www.inet.se/produkt/6900477/silverstone-sdp08-3-5-till-2-5-adapter
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja. Det är inte mycket lagringsutrymme att bry sig om.
<realubot> 160GB.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Om morsan betalar så kanske du kan slänga in ett sådant här också.
<realubot> Krawlezt: https://www.inet.se/produkt/6901005/esd-armband-for-montering-av-dator
<Krawlezt> realubot: Kom på att jag aldrig har byggt en dator, är det värt att försöka göra det själv?
<Krawlezt> Eller vänta på en släkting som kan hjälpa mig
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du fixar det själv, tror jag.
<Krawlezt> Vet hur datorer fungerar, kan sätta in saker dock har jag aldrig gjort en hel dator.
<Krawlezt> Aja, chassi letas.-
<realubot> Men du måste ta det lugnt och se upp så du inte skadar komponenter på moderkortet med skruvmejslarna!
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/136313-nzxt_source_210_elite-svart
<Krawlezt> Ser det bra ut?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det enda som är lite svårt är att sätta fast processorn på moderkortet för där har du bara en chans om du inte vill förstöra kylpastan (och få köpa ny tub med pasta, sprit för rengöring m.m.)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det kanske: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/147464-corsair_carbide_300r-svart
<realubot> Krawlezt: Eller: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/148931-antec_one-svart
<realubot> Krawlezt: Eller: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/140794-fractal_design_define_r3-svart
<realubot> Krawlezt: Där har du tre förslag från mig.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Varför inte Define R3 med fläkt på köpet?
<Krawlezt> http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/150764-fractal_design_define_r3-svart_fractal_design_140mm_flakt
<realubot> Krawlezt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjEAfqJVRyA
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jo, visst.
<realubot> Jag gillar inte Fractal Define R3 men det finns många som gör det. Det är ett väldigt populärt chassi.
<realubot> Jag gillar inte den "skandinaviska designen" som dom säger att Fractals chassin har som design.
<x_link> Hehe inte klara me den datorn snart? =)
<realubot> x_link: Jag är klar. :)
<realubot> Men det är inte jag som ska köpa dator.
<x_link> Mjo, var mest menat till Krawlezt.
<realubot> Ja ja.
<x_link> Krawlezt: Är bara att tuta och köra.
<Krawlezt> x_link: Satt och väntade på pengar, dock betalar mor nu så var tvungen att välja ny saker då det hade "gått ut ur datum" eller vad det stod.
<x_link> Är du inte nöjd så köper du ny.
<x_link> Alla på forumet säger att du är rik som ett troll.
<realubot> Det har varit några turer fram och tillbaka med pengar.
<Krawlezt> x_link realubot: http://yeyfiles.net/kattmat/jACsPx.PNG
<HakanS> Krawlezt: Vill du ha ett tyst chassi ska du välja detta: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=829122
<Krawlezt> x_link: Förstår det, dock är jag inte det.
<realubot> HakanS: Varför är det så tyst då?
<x_link> Krawlezt: Skojade med dig =)
<Krawlezt> :)
<x_link> Krawlezt: Bra att du lyssnade och bytte hårddisken.
<realubot> "Själva ljudisoleringen består av ett kraftigt ljudabsorberande gummimaterial som fästs med lim från 3M™ på chassiets insida. Som en extra design-detalj har ECCO250 givits en elegant helsvart interiör. #"
<realubot> Det är ungefär vad som står om Define R3 också.
<Krawlezt> x_link: Om du vill veta så har jag 3000kr själv men väntade på pengar så har vart mycket hemifrån så min mor blev väldigt trött på det och bestämde sig för att köpa datorn till mig.
<realubot> Det är också ljuddämpat. Vilket som är mest ljuddämpat vet jag inte.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tycker det ser bra ut det där. Det är många som har gjort tummen upp och sagt att delarna är #mycket dator för pengarna".
<realubot> *"mycket dator för pengarna"
<realubot> Det är inget dåligt köp. (Om en dator kan vara ett bra köp ö.h.t.).
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du klarar dig på det bygget i flera år.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Mer ram kommer inhandlas + grafikkort.
<Krawlezt> Senare
<realubot> Du kanske borde byta ut nätagget mot ett 500W Corsair men jag vet inte...
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du behöver inte mer RAM.
<realubot> Du har ju 8GB i bygget. Satsa pengarna på skärm+grafikkort.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Har en 15" CRT + en 17" TFT, kommer slänga CRT'n senare och inhandla grafikkort och skärm.
<realubot> Det är bara om du ska rendera 3d-animationer eller göra något väldigt RAM-minnesintensivt som du behövver mer än 8GB RAM.
<Krawlezt> Juste, ska välja skärm åt min mor också.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Har du länk direkt till RAM-minnet du har valt ut
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Jag vill kolla detaljerna.
<Krawlezt> http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/127264-corsair_xms3_8gb_ddr3_pc3-10666_1333mhz
<Krawlezt> Det är du som har valt dom
<realubot> Ok, det ser bra ut. 2x4 GB.
<realubot> Suveränt. Då har du många platser lediga om du i framtiden vill utöka med mer RAM.
<Krawlezt> Ska börja kolla på detta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2WqwKQdI8U
<Krawlezt> Sen gå vidare
<x_link> Krawlezt: Okej =)
<x_link> Kör på nu.
<x_link> Krawlezt: Kommer vara enkelt ska du se.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja. Det är väldigt vettigt att kolla på videor (och kanske läsa en och annan sida) innan du börjar bygga.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det svåraste är att montera processorn på moderkortet. Resten är bara att ta det försiktigt och skruva i skruvar.
<realubot> Lätt som en plätt när man har gjort det några gånger men första gången gäller det att ta det säkra före det osäkra och tänka efter en extra gång innan man börjar montera delarna.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ett tips är att studera chassit ordentligt innan du sätter igång. För chassits utseende (vilka skruvar hör till vilka skruvhål o.s.v.) är avgörande för hur smidigt det går att montera delarna när du sätter igång.
<realubot> Det kanske också vara lite olika hur dom som har tillverkat chassit har tänkt att man ska montera delarna i det.
<realubot> Så studera chassit och försök lista ut vad som ska sitta var och hur.
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.komplett.se/k/k.aspx?action=custserv&topic=buildyourownpc
<realubot> Krawlezt: https://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.242985/sa-bygger-vi-datorn--steg-for-steg
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vill helst ha video guider.
<Krawlezt> Lär mig lättast så
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.pcgamer.se/forum/hardvara-mjukvara-och-natverk/guide-att-bygga-en-dator-bildtungt-44435
<Krawlezt> Aja kollar på videon nu
<realubot> Krawlezt: Kolla särskilt hur man lägger på processorn på moderkortet beroende på vad hörnet på prollen matchar hörnet på processornhållaren på moderkortet.
<Krawlezt> Okej
<Krawlezt> Tack
<Krawlezt> Ska kika
<realubot> Krawlezt: Gör så. Men vad du än gör så se till att processorn ligger helt rätt på moderkortet innan du spänner fast den annars riskerar du att förstöra moderkort+processor och det blir dyrt!
<Krawlezt> Det vill jag inte :(
<Krawlezt> realubot: Något jag ska ändra på med bygget?
<Krawlezt> http://yeyfiles.net/kattmat/jACsPx.PNG
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dom här bilderna: http://www.pcgamer.se/forum/hardvara-mjukvara-och-natverk/guide-att-bygga-en-dator-bildtungt-44435
<realubot> Titta under rubriken: "STEG 2: CPU-montering"
<realubot> Så förstår du vad jag menar. Det är jätteviktigt!!!
<Krawlezt> Ska kika på det efter alla guider
<Krawlezt> realubot: ANTI stat armband,vad är det?
<Krawlezt> låter onödigt
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är det armbandet som jag länkade till på Inet här ovanför.
<Krawlezt> Aha, det struntar jag i.
<Krawlezt> Låter onödigt
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du har varit med om att du har fått en stöt om du har tagit i ett dörrhandtag eller i en annan person?
<Krawlezt> Ja, han förklarade precis allting om det där.
<Krawlezt> Ta i element innan
<Krawlezt> Ska man göra
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är statisk elektricitet. Om du ger elektroniken en sådan stöt så kan det ta skada så därför använder man ett antistat-armband för att jorda sig så att all statisk elektricitet försvinner.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Mhm, jag brukar ta i ett jordat föremål, t.ex. ett element. Men det är inte säkert att det räcker och ett antistat-armband kanske är lika bra att lägga i varukorgen?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nja, struntar i det.
<Krawlezt> Har det hemma troligen
<realubot> einand: Krawlezt funderar på att strunta i antistat-armbandet när han köper/bygger dator. Kommentar?
<Krawlezt> Svårt att ta i ett element?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är inte säkert att det räcker.
<realubot> Ett armband är säkrare.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Du har inget armband?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej. Men om jag skulle bygga en dator idag så hade jag använt ett.
<realubot> Det så onödigt att riskera att skada elektroniken för en sådan struntsumma som 100 kr.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Köper ett sådant
<Krawlezt> 100kr.
<Krawlezt> Ingenting
<CasperN> esd är bra ja
<CasperN> köp det :)
<realubot> Hehe
<realubot> Krawlezt: Lyssna på CasperN. Han är en förnuftig snubbe.
<Krawlezt> Kommer sitta hela natten framför youtube nu..
<CasperN> fast så många blåa blixtrar min dator gett ifrån sig så undrar jag om vissa datorer inte är odödliga
<Krawlezt> realubot: Min dator fungerar ihop med alla delar eller hur?
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥ inte jag har valt fel
<realubot> Krawlezt: När du bygger datorn så ta INTE på kretsarna på kretskorten utan ta i kanterna där du inte ser någon metall.
<realubot> Ta inte på kretskorten eller på kontakterna på RAM-minnet o.s.v.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Man skulle kanske kontrollera hur moderkortet spelar med Linux en extra gång.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Men allt ska passa ja.
<CasperN> esd är överskattat om man bara ska sätta ihop en dator, men är man klåfingrig så är det en liten försäkring iaf
<Krawlezt> realubot: Är faktiskt fundersam på vad jag ska köra för OS :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Om du ska köra Windows så kan du lägga ner tanken på att bygga en dator för en Windows-licens kostar så mycket att det är inte värt att bygga själv och köpa en Win-licens separat.
<realubot> Om man vill ha Windows så är det nog billigare att köpa en färdigbyggd dator.
<Krawlezt> Kommer aldrig köpa Windows
<Krawlezt> Är faktiskt fundesam på vilket OS jag ska ha
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok.
<Krawlezt> 70% chans till Linux och 30% chans till Windows just nu.
<realubot> Det finns två sätt att köpa Windows: 1. En bloated Windows-version som följer med en dator. 2. En svindyr Windows-licens som köpas separat.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dual boot?
<Krawlezt> Mhm
<realubot> Eller Windows som host och Ubuntu/Linux som guest i Virtualbox?
<Krawlezt> realubot: SLI/CROSSFIRE är väl onödigt för mig? Dock var det där moderkortet bra.
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Det behöver du inte.
<realubot> Det får du på köpet. Bry dig inte om det.
<Krawlezt> Aha, okej. Tänkte bara fråga.
<realubot> Ja ja.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ett typiskt exempel på statisk elektricitet är om du drar en kam genom håret och håret "klistrar" fast i kammen.
<Krawlezt> Vet, ska köpa ett armband: )
<realubot> Det rekommenderas inte att kamma sig samtidigt som man bygger dator.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kommer kanske behöva installera en drivrutin till nätverkskortet för att det ska fungera ordentligt i Linux: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94770/internet-slow-on-ubuntu-but-not-windows
<Krawlezt> Juste, kommer ha 3G modem då jag inte har trådlöst nätverk.
<realubot> Eller så gör du som maxjezy och köper ett nytt nätverskort för 100-200 kr och sätter i burken.
<Krawlezt> Ska prata med mor och se hur vi ska lösa det.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok. Om du använder 3G så spelar det ju inte någon roll men det är bra att veta att det är problem med moderkortets nätverkskort i Linux.
<Krawlezt> realubot: :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Cores: Quad = 3?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det här är ganska dyrt men Intels grejer så det borde fungera med Linux: https://www.inet.se/produkt/5409128/intel-pro-1000-gt-desktop-adapter-pci
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ska prata med mor somsagt, ska träffa henne imorgon.
<realubot> Ett sådant får du köpa om du inte får Realteks drivrutin att fungera med moderortets närverkskort i Linux.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, ok. Det löser sig.
<realubot> No big deal.
<Krawlezt> Exakt
<realubot> Krawlezt: Tänk på att många 3g-abonnemang har trafikgräns så om du ska använda Internet mycket så satsa på ett med ritkigt fri trafik, typ Telenor.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vi har Tele2.
<realubot> Dom hade inte någon trafikgräns förr i.a.f.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varför ska ni ha 3G då?
<Krawlezt> Vet inte
<Krawlezt> realubot: Tror du jag får bra med fläkt/luft i datorn?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja ja.
<realubot> No problem.
<Krawlezt> Hm okej
<realubot> Krawlezt: Quad = 4.
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://ark.intel.com/products/52210
<realubot> Kolla Cores där så ser du.
<einand> realubot: att han kan använda pengarna han lägger ner på att köpa datorn som cigaretttändare
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-05
<K350_> hur ftp:a från termianlen och anvnda TLS? syntax?
<K350_> finns det någon textläges ftp kklient med stöd för SSL/TSL?
<johanbr> K350_, lftp
<K350_> lustigt kikar just på den. Men får den inte att ansluta
<K350_> begriper inte riktigt hur den hrä fungerar
<K350_> med TSL
<K350_> hu...det här var inte lätt......
<johanbr> prova att starta lftp, skriv "debug" och anslut sen till servern
<K350_> ska jag inte sätta någon switch för TSL då?
<K350_> och hur katten ansluter man med den här klienten egentligen?
<K350_> den hoppar ju liksm bara till näst arad
<johanbr> K350_, skriv "open ftp.ser.ver"
<johanbr> sen "user k350" eller vad du nu ansluter som
<johanbr> nåja, bedtime...
<K350_> det står bara EAT förhandling i alla evighet
<Haffe> Morgon.
<phnom> Morrn
<Barre> morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Haffe> Booom.
<larsemil> broom.
<Barre> kpt. zoom
<larsemil> läsa avtal läsa avtal läsa avtal
<uighurye> hej finns nång kan svenska?
<HeMan> Barre: såg du att thin provisioning i 3.4 har stöd för discard?
<Barre> HeMan: nej, missat det.. MYCKET spännande
<Barre> uighurye: en hel kanal (drygt 80-stycken) som kan svenska här
<uighurye> kan nång hjälpa mig ett problem ?
<uighurye> kan du hjälpa mig?
<HeMan> !ask
<ubot2> Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<uighurye> när jag installerar ubuntu så det ser ut som finns alla program men  vissa fungerar inte alls  expel QQ chat  och vissa  internet adress kan inte läsa vad det som är problem? kan nång hjälpa mig med detta?
<uighurye> adressen som inte fungerar är http://www.jjliao.com/
<uighurye> detta är ett chatt rum  kräver bara skriva ett namn på väster  rutan och sedan trycker man bara vilket chat rum ska man logga in så enkelt men tyvär jag kunde inte logga in via ubuntu
<uighurye> jag behöver hjälp ubuntu expert?
<uighurye> svararet till hrc@hotmail.se  gärna tack eftersom på jobbet så slutar jag  här  nu tack
<kodein> den var ny.
<phnom> Indeed
<Haffe> Som en boss.
<larsemil> okej vi får bestämma lite här nu
<larsemil> 1. vem försöker tyda vad problemet var.
<larsemil> 2. vem tar på sig att lösa det
<larsemil> 3. vem mailar honom?
<Birdstream> Nån mer här som fått knasiga färger på ex. YouTube, (troligtvis efter senaste flash-uppdateringen)?
<Birdstream> i videoklippen alltså...
<andol> larsemil: Tja, Barre gör väl ändå inget vettigt på dagarna? :)
<phnom> Birdstream: Nä, men jag postade en länk om det häromdagen
<Birdstream> phnom: Oook, vart? :)
<phnom> Här i kanalen, ska se om jag hittar den igen.
<Birdstream> Går det göra något åt det, förutom att avaktivera hårdvaruacceleration som de verkar aktiverat på linux igen?
<Birdstream> ok, sweet
<phnom> Birdstream: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue Mnja, verkar antingen vara att avaktivera HWacc eller att installera gnash
 * andol drömmer om en värld utan Flash :)
<Birdstream> ok, surt. Tyckte det va så bra att HWacc var igång igen.. fast å andra sidan hatar jag flash och det förtjänar att dö :)
<phnom> Birdstream: Eller kolla på första kommentaren, om du vill ha kvar hwacc
<Birdstream> +1 andol
<Birdstream> ok, ska titta
<phnom> Japp, höll på att skratta byxorna av mig när vi fick in ett par "flash-programmerare" på kontoret häromveckan.
<phnom> De ska bygga ett spel, till android, i flash/adobe air.
<Barre> andol: :P
<Haffe> Är det någon som faktiskt har anställt dem?
<phnom> Nä, de praktiserar just nu tror jag. :P
<Birdstream> Hmm, så adobe tänker inte släppa några mer Flash-versioner till Linux? Surt, på ett sätt.. men kanske just vad vi linux-användare behöver. Go HTML5, go NaCl :)
<larsemil> Birdstream: youtube har ju bra stöd för html5visning
<andol> phnom: Utan ren fördomsfull nyfikheten, använder dessa så kallade flash-programmerare sig utav typ svn/git, eller är det mer .old1, .old2, etc? :-)
<einand> andol: av dom jag har arbetat med, så har det vart olika
<phnom> Skulle tro att det är det senare.
<Birdstream> larsemil: jo, kör ju html5, men en del videos (de med reklambanners va ja märkt) körs ju i vanliga flash oavsett...
<Haffe> Vad jag vet finns det ännu inget standardiserat codec för HTML5video.
<Whiskey> Va fan heter Centrera på engelska?
<Haffe> center.
<Whiskey> som när du centrerar text eller något i nått program
<Haffe> Möjligen align to center.
<Whiskey> hmm misstänkte de men hittade inget på de
<HeMan> phnom: det är inte en pryl för att programmera flash-minnen ni fått in då? :-P
<impaktor> OK. mörda mig inte nu, men någon som har en /etc/rc.conf från Arch som man kan kika på? Har strul med locale, keymap, consolefont. Misstänker att jag kombinerat dessa på ett dåligt sätt.
<larsemil> phnom har säkert
<einand> impaktor: consolefont struntar du i, keymap sätter du till latin1
<einand> sv-latin1
<einand> eller liknande
<einand> glömt för tillfället
<einand> och locale kan du bara exporta LC_ALL="sv_SE.UT8" och ibland sv_SE-UTF8 vad som är korrekt för dug ser du om du skriver locale -a
<impaktor> einand: tack. Det är så jag gjort, plus att jag har CONSOLEFONT="ter-i16n", och filnamn med åäö är inte kompatibel med något annat operativsystem.
<phnom> impaktor: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/576379/
<impaktor> phnom: tack.
<Haffe> phnom: Är du också flask-aholic?
<phnom> Haffe: Say what?
<Haffe> pocoo
<Haffe> flask, jinja2, werkzeug.
<phnom> Nja, det var bara den pastebinnen som är default i wgetpaste ^^
<Birdstream> phnom: tack för länken! löste problemet :)
<Haffe> Jahaja.
<Haffe> Denna dymmelonsdag.
<Haffe> Eller vänta, det var igår.
<kodein> askonsdagen var igår ja
<kodein> eller dymmelonsdag kanske det
<kodein> är. hsh är det ärtsoppedag idag
<Haffe> Skärtorsdag.
<kodein> eller nä, det står visst inte på menyn
<kodein> rosa dagen?
<Haffe> Kanske skulle man ta och steka lite pannkakor.
<kodein> dricka lite punsch?
<Haffe> Skära betyde ren förr i tiden.
<kodein> ren och skär sanning
<kodein> The vnge Buszar, / . . mycket meera see, vppå een nättan drächt, / Een skär och reenan Kropp (hos flickan), än på förnemblig Slächt.
<kodein> Wijn är en qwalm; ett moln vti druckne mans hwimlande Hierna; / Som den skiära förnuftsens Sool, så styggliga duncklar.
<Haffe> Allt är förglänginghet.
<Haffe> Nu är det lunch.
<kodein> you know what you doing
<Haffe> Jag åt just lunch.
<kodein> minsann.
<Barre> härligt amelia, det var väl inet så svårt =)
<Barre> s/et/te/
<CasperN> om ni kör xev, får ni keycode 1 eller keycode 9 på Esc?
<kodein> ja
<CasperN> varför får jag keycode 9 , när alla keymaps säger att esc ligger på keycode 1?
<kodein> vad är det för keymaps du hittat.
<CasperN> kollar man på lite olika keymaps i /usr/share/kbd/keymaps/ så startar de med "keycode 1= escape"
<CasperN> men xev ger inte keycode 1 för mig, det får mig att undrar varför det är så
<phnom> CasperN: Vad mappar de keycode 9 till då?
<CasperN> till tangent 8
<CasperN> och den hamnar iof på keycode 17 för mig
<CasperN> då det är en förskjutning, men varför?
<CasperN> jag förstår inte varför xev ger fel värde, men mappningen ändå fungerar
<einand> realubot: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/530726_10150646964467997_583277996_9289358_317159512_n.jpg
<spacebug-> CasperN: esc är 9 för mig med
<CasperN> mjo, verkar vara så för alla
<CasperN> någonstans skrivs det väl om till keycode 1 när keymap läses
<spacebug-> kan va så
<einand> ESC är i bakuu för mig ;)
<Buse> Tjenare, varför är mina filmer på Youtube Blåa? precis som smurfar...
<phnom> Buse: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<maxjezy> hhaha, blåa som smurfar
<Buse> phnom: tack. fixade det genom att gå över till HTML 5 :)
<tiina> Hej ngn här idag fast det är skärtorsdag?
<realubot> einand: Polisen besökte gården i eftermiddag. Dom letade efter någon i en trappuppgång eller något.
<einand> realubot: vad gjorde du där?
<realubot> Hoho
<realubot> Det var inte mig dom letade efter. :)
<einand> realubot: jag var på trollhumör idag http://pastebin.com/jH8T9Ktz
<realubot> einand: Jaha. Det är så du spenderar din tid. Trolla i IRC-kanaler.
<einand> realubot: sitter på bussen, så har tråkigt
<einand> ledig nu ett par dagar
<realubot> Från vad?
<realubot> Ledig från Tregmine?
<coobra> tiina:  !!!
<einand> this is my current view from the bus - http://imgur.com/mTfQE
<tiina> Hej realubot
<einand> realubot: från jobbet, hemmet  och ansvar
<coobra> einand:  inte så kul :/
<tiina>  Jag har installerat om min Ubuntu för det gick inte ordna upp ATI/AMD.....men nu har jag problemet att installera på nytt Handelsbankens BANKID????
<realubot> einand: Vilket jobb?!?
<coobra> ati/amd borde förbjudas
<einand> realubot: har inte vi diskuterat detta rätt mycket nu, börjar bli tråkigt
<realubot> einand: MEh.
<tiina> Hej kunde ej alltså orna upp ati fick inst. om hela ubuntu...men bankid hur installerar jag den??
<tiina> jag kan inte installera den??? tar.gz filen??
<realubot> tiina: Avinstallerade du Ubuntu INNAN du installerade den nya versionen?
<einand> realubot: om jag inte haft ett jobb, hur skulle jag haft råd med att köpa ny laptop vare halvår, köpa kamera för över 10,000 eller flyga utomlands två gånger i månaden
<tiina> ja för det kom ett meddelande upp om att man skulle ha bränt live cd innan det kunde jag ej göra för jag kom inte ens in i ubuntu tillslut
<realubot> tiina: Om du ominstallerade Ubuntu utan att först avinstallera Ubuntu så finns risken att du har skadat BIOS. Då brukar det vara svårt att få BankID att fungera på en ny installation. Om du har otur så har du inget annat val än att slänga datorn.
<tiina> nej det tror jag inte den formatterades innan
<CasperN> realubot: ???
<realubot> tiina: Jag rekommenderar att du tar det säkra före det osäkra och slänger datorn.
<einand> realubot: men ja, jag kan erkänna jag jobbar inte på något fast jobb, där man är anställd, utan gör det som fallerm ig in för tillfället
<tiina> ja visst e du rolig eller?
<einand> vilket gett mig ett liv jag är oerhört nöjd med
<realubot> einand: Du tjänar bra på dina "lösa" jobb.
<realubot> tiina: Vad ska du göra? Du verkar ju ha installerat Ubuntu utan att först använda Windows borttagningsprogram för Ubuntu. Skyll dig själv.
<einand> realubot: min enda strävan är att tjäna tillräkligt för att spara lite till sämre dagar, och finannsiera min nästa ide
<einand> realubot: många misslyckats, men jag lär mig till nästa grej
<tiina> jag ingen windws?
<realubot> einand: Det ger dig inte pengar till en kamera m.m.
<einand> realubot: uppenbarligen gör det det
<realubot> tiina: Det kan vara så att du har råkat installera Windows med Ubuntu-skal.
<tiina> vad är det för prgram?
<realubot> tiina: DÃ¥ ser det ut som Ubuntu men du har egentligen Windows.
<tiina> Men snälla hhhhaaaa....e du Påsk glad???
<einand> realubot: för att tjäna ihop till kameran, som jag fick plötsligt intresse över, så fick jag jobba 2 dagar
<realubot> tiina: Ja, jag skojar bara med dig. ;)
<tiina> jaaaaaaaaa.....men ?
<realubot> einand: 2 dagar!
<CasperN> stackare
<einand> realubot: ja?
<realubot> einand: Då kan du ju jobba 8h/dygn i några år så har du pengar så du inte behöver jobb mer till pension!
<einand> realubot: fast då gör jag inte det jag tycker är roligt
<CasperN> finns det något program i världen som använder meta, mer ä emacs?
<tiina> Kanske ni är upptagna....kommer in annan gång...Glad Påsk
<realubot> einand: Inte under några år men sedan gör du ju det.
<einand> realubot: men jag gör så nu
<realubot> När du har råd att gå i pension vid 35.
<einand> roligare att ha roligt hela tiden
<einand> och jag tror nog att jag har så jag klarar mig till min pension
<einand> som jag kommer ta när jag är död typ
<einand> värsta som finns är att inte ha ått att göra
<CasperN> pension får man ju ändå först när man ska dö
<arand> CasperN: Meta som i ALT eller som i ESC?
<CasperN> arand: jadu, det är ju frågan det :)
<arand> CasperN: vim använder ju ESC flitigt.
<salmiak> pensionssystemet och allt det där har nog pajjat och gått bort när det är dags för pension du
<CasperN> ingen har ju tangentbord med meta idag, och meta skrivs i sv-latin till alt och i vissa fall esc
<CasperN> men vim bygger väl inte på meta?
<CasperN> som esc-något
<CasperN> men det gör väl emacs?
<realubot> Ja, ni kan glömma pension. Det blir ingen.
<salmiak> ja visst fanns det en extra tangent META på sun-tangentbord har jag för... som windowstangenten, fast med som ett ruter på
<CasperN> men ni som kör emacs då? kör ni meta på esc eller alt
<salmiak> fast om jag inte minns fel var dock meta mappat till Alt-tangenten, och Alt var mappat till meta-tangenten istället
<arand> CasperN: Nja, den använd nog inte som modifier vanligtvis
<realubot> einand: Jo, men du har ju inte roligt hela tiden om du måste jobba med saker du inte tycker är roliga för att ha råd med kameran. Bättre jobba järnet med tråkiga saker i några år och sedann bara med roliga saker till pension?
<einand> men är ju roligt
<realubot> einand: Det är inte så dyrt att köpa en ny laptop en gång per halvår.
<CasperN> så att emacs skriver ut meta som hotkey idag istället för alt är för att de är sega hippies?
<realubot> 1000 kr/månad typ.
<einand> jag köper alltid kontant
<CasperN> för det finns ju inte ett nytt tangentbord senaste 15åren med meta
<einand> men iaf, brb
<realubot> Det har alla som inte lever på soc råd med.
<realubot> einand: Klart. Men jag menar att det räcker att spara 1000 kr/månad.
 * realubot öppnar en bärs.
<realubot> Heineken
 * realubot gör smygreklam.
<Philip5> realubot: du har väl inte åldern inne för att dricka sånt där... har du tvingat einand att langa åt dig nu igen?!?
<realubot> "Tv-kanalen Sky News, en viktig kugge i Rupert Murdochs medieimperium, har vid två tillfällen hackat e-postkonton, erkände kanalens chef John Ryley på torsdagen.
<realubot> – Vi står för dessa handlingar, som vi anser vara redaktionellt berättigade och i allmänhetens intresse, sade Ryley.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Philip5: Det är bara folköl. Dom kollar inte alltid leg. när man köper folkbärs.
<realubot> Jag tror inte att en vanlig hacker kommer undan med: "Jag står för dessa handlingar, som jag anser vara ekonomiskt berättigade och i mitt intresse.
<realubot> "
<realubot> top visar 95% för Firefuck
<realubot> *95% CPU
<Philip5> är det inte flash som är boven då?
<_Trullo> byt till chrome
<Vahl> Tjenare
<dubaco> hej jag här en problem kan du hjälpa mig i #ubuntu+1 som error message är i svenska
<dubaco> Ett problem utan lösning inträffade vid beräkning av uppgraderingen:
<dubaco> Paketet "ubuntu-desktop" är markerat för borttagning men det är svartlistat för att förhindra borttagning.
<look2> Tjenare, jag behöver hjälp med att installera ett trådlöst nätverkskort (USB) det är ett dlink DWA140/B# med ralink rt5372 chipset, så jag skall ha en drivrutin som heter rt5370sta... Det är ungefär så långt jag har kommit, någon som kan hjälpa mig vidare ?
<johanbr> dubaco, prova "sudo aptitude unhold ubuntu-desktop"
<K350> ingen som bygt tlswarp för kubuntu ?
<arand> johanbr: Jag tror inte man vi avinstallera ubuntu-desktop överhudtaget...
<arand> *vill
<johanbr> arand, varför inte? det är ju bara ett metapaket
<johanbr> jag brukar ta bort libreoffice/openoffice från mina installationer och då tas ju ubuntu-desktop bort automatiskt
<arand> Sant, men jag skulle gissa på att det är en indikation på att något annat är snett...
<arand> I och med att det sker med en uppgradering...
<johanbr> det är ju iofs sant...
<Vahl> Om man har betalat för ett antivirus program xx dagar kvar och byter hårddisk. Kan man använda samma antivirusprogram fortsättningsvis på den nya hårddisken då?
<arand> Vahl: Ganska logiskt att man inte kan det?
<Vahl> Jag har för mig att det är möjligt
<Vahl> Kommer inte ihåg om den var kopplad till min mail...
<look2> nån som har installerat 5370 drivare? Jag får det inte att fungera som det står i guiden
<look2> ra5370 menar jag naturligtvis
<realubot> look2: Där är ju du. :)
<realubot> Från forumet.
<realubot> look2: Såg du mina länkar? Om blacklisting m.m.
<realubot> johanbr: Varför tar du bort LibreOffice?
<look2> realubot: nope, har inte varit inne på en stund, har lusläst internet :)
<look2> realubot: men har nånting på gång, hittade en bra länk http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11807045
<arand> realubot: Därför att man använder abiword/gnumeric?
<johanbr> realubot, har ingen användning för det, tar upp en massa plats
<look2> verkar inte vara så hög aktivitet här, eller är det bara tillfälligt ?
<realubot> look2: Kolla länkarna jag postade till dig i forumet.
<realubot> johanbr: Jaha.
<look2> realubot: jag har fått det att funka :D
<realubot> look2: Det är lite si och så med aktiviteten. Ibland är det mycket aktivitet, ibland lite.
<realubot> look2: Ok, vad bra. :)
<look2> Nu skall jag bara försöka ansluta till mit nät. Testade med "sudo iwconfig ra0 essid SEARB01" men det verkade inte funka, jag har ju en nyckel till nätet, hur skriver jag in den ?
<realubot> look2: Skriv lösningen i forumet så hittar andra svaret om någon drabbas av samma problem.
<look2> realubot, yes... Skall köra det, dock så är ju lite offtopic från min första fråga... men det blir ju sökbart iallafall. Vet du hur jag ansluter till ett nät skyddat med WPA med iwconfig ?
<johanbr> look2, enklast att använda network-manager
<johanbr> om du vill göra det via cli behöver du wpa-supplicant
<look2> johanbr: har bara cli ;)
<realubot> look2: sudo iwconfig eth1 key s:password
<realubot> look2: Jag vet inte exakt hur du ska göra.
<einand> så, tillbaka
<look2> verkar ha fått igång kortet, bara lite småfel såsom att det inte verkar starta efter omstart och liknande... Men lyckas inte ansluta till ett skyddat nät :(
<realubot> einand: Bra.
<realubot> einand: Lämna oss inte igen.
<realubot> look2: Varför startar det inte efter omstart då?
<einand> realubot: godnatt
<realubot> einand: Vad är nu detta?
<realubot> einand: Jag ska inte gå och lägga mig.
<look2> Ver kar inte som att jag får någon dhcp adress även på ett oskyddat nät :(
<Markk> Det där var nog den värsta särskrivningen jag har sett.
<Markk> :/
<Buse> God kväll gott folk, kan någon förklara för mig varför Ubuntu 11.10 helt plötsligt loggar ut automatisk efter några min? Är sjukt irriterande när man kollar på film och får starta om filen.
<realubot> Buse: Ja. Det kan jag nog förklara.
<Buse> realubot: din gamle kattsmugglare, allt bra?
<realubot> Buse: Det beror på att ditt system är inställt på att logga ut efter x minuters inaktivitet.
<realubot> Buse: Haha. Allt bra. Själv då?
<Buse> realubot: jofan det är torsdag
<Buse> äter påskgodis :)
<realubot> Buse: Problemet är att Ubuntu inte fattar att du kollar på film utan tror att datorn är inaktiv. Då går skärmsläckaren igång, d.v.s du loggas ut.
<Buse> aha
<Buse> men hur fixar jag så att den INTE loggar ut efter X antal minuter. Sjukt jobbig
<Buse> y
<Markk> Jag fick lite påskgodis av jobbet.
<realubot> Buse: Kolla i Screensaver Preferences så har du en bar där det går att ställa in efter hur lång tid skärmsläckaren går igång.
<Markk> Ett sådant där påskägg.
<Markk> 3kg godis var det i.
<realubot> Buse: Fördelen är ju att skärmen låser sig automatiskt om du skulle råka gå ifrån datorn utan att först låsa skärmen manuellt.
<Buse> sant sant
<Buse> screensaver
<Buse> var hittar jag den?
<realubot> Buse: Tryck SuperKey (Windows-tangenten)
<realubot> Och bokstavera Screensaver (om du har engelsk version).
<realubot> Skärmsläckare?
<Buse> får inte fram något
<realubot> Buse: Ok, ska kolla bvilket kommando det är.
<realubot> Buse: Skriv i Terminalen: gnome-screensaver-preferences
<realubot> Så borde programmet för skärmsläckarens inställningar poppa upp.
<realubot> Där har du lite inställningar för om skärmen ska låsa sig och efter hur många minuter i.s.f.
<Buse> gnome-screensaver-preferences: kommandot hittades inte
<realubot> Buse: Vilken version av Ubuntu kör du?
<Buse> 11.10
<realubot> Ok, då har dom ändrat då. För i 11.04 finns programmet. Kolla i System Settings.
<realubot> Buse: Du hittar system settings längst ner i lista som kommer upp om du klockar på ikonen längst uppe till höger på toppanelen.
<Buse> realubot: trycker jag på skärm
<Buse> så hittar jag
<realubot> Ok.
<Buse> stäng av efter: en timme
<Buse> har ändrat den från aldrig till en timme
<Buse> sen lås skärmen efter: en timme
<realubot> Den borde ju inte ha stått på aldrig om skärmen låser sig?
<realubot> När du kollar film? Låter konstigt om den var inställd på aldrig då?
<Buse> Den låser skärmen när skärmen släcks
<Buse> nope
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Aja, det är dom enda inställningarna som jag känner till för hur skärmsläckaren fungerar.
<Buse> har ändrat den nu
<Buse> ska se om det funkar :D
<realubot> einand: Gick du och la dig eller?
 * realubot ger kanalen första hjälpen.
<Markk> Ska du lämna?
<Markk> :)
<realubot> Markk: Jag?
<realubot> Markk: Varför tror du det?
<Markk> Du skulle ju ge kanalen en liten skutt för att vi ska börja skriva igen.
<Markk> :>
<look2> woohooo, äntligen så fick jag det att funka... Att man kan göra någonting så enkelt så komplicerat
<realubot> look2: Hur löste du det då?
 * realubot lägger kanalen i framstupa sidoläge.
<realubot> https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stabilt_sidol%C3%A4ge
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-06
<Trotter> morrn
<Whiskey> Någon som är bra på JavaScript här
<Whiskey> Har ett problem jag försökt lösa ganska länge n
<Whiskey> "nu"
<phnom> Whiskey: Vad för något?
<Whiskey> http://pastebin.com/33evrhg7
<Whiskey> Den misslyckas när den försöker läsa <h5 class="icon movie">Det regnar köttbullar</h5> och normalt är det bara <h5 >Det regnar köttbullar</h5> och då funkar det fin fint :D
<Whiskey> http://omtv.se/tabla/tv3/ <---- är den jag testat på
<Whiskey> är den där lilla fula iconen som förstör allt :&
<Barre> så... nu har jag påskstädat bland mina servers. tog längre tid än jag trodde...
<coobra> Barre: vad innebär det ?
<coobra> Barre: massa påskegg överalt
<Barre> coobra: uppgraderat, tagit bort skräp, konsoliderat
<coobra> k
<Barre> det som tog längst tid var att uppgradera min brandvägg som stått orörd i snart ett år..
<Barre> var nämligen först tvungen att göra en nollmodemkabel (eftersom jag förmodligen städat bort den gamla vid julstödningen)
<coobra> hah
<HeMan> Barre: kör du snort eller liknande?
<coobra> dina städningar asså :D
<coobra> HeMan:  :D gör du
<Barre> HeMan: nope, inte än.. ligger på "todo". kör en pfSense på en alix hw
<HeMan> coobra: jo, men den gillar inte riktigt ipv6
<HeMan> Barre: ok
<coobra> Barre: vilken alix kör du med ?
<HeMan> jag kör med en sniko-TP-Link 1043 som router
<HeMan> men snort går på min fysiska maskin
<Barre> coobra: ALIX.2D13
<Barre> coobra: http://www.pcengines.ch/alix2d13.htm
<coobra> Barre: kosta ?
<Barre> hade installerat pfsense 1.2.3 BETA, och den gick inte att uppgradera, var tvungen att flasha om cf-kortet
<HeMan> Barre: hur mycke orkar den routa/NAT
<HeMan> ?
<Barre> coobra: kom inte ihåg vad kortet kostade, köpte MB, chassi, powersupply, CF-kort + frakt för ca: 120 euro (om jag inte missminner mig)
<coobra> Barre: ok
<einand> pfsense är riktigt cool
<einand>  körde den för ett par år sedan
<HeMan> min sniko-router orkar inte med mer än ca 300 MBit/s
<HeMan> ska testa hur mycke openvpn den orkar med
<Barre> HeMan: har inte benchmarkat.... kör ju adsl (än så länge) här på 8Mbit. När den maxar adsl så ligger pfsense på ca: 3% CPU
<HeMan> Barre: ok
<Barre> einand: installerade precis 2.0.1 och det var ett ordentligt lyft från 1.2.3 BETA =)
<einand> ok
<einand> själv minns jag inte vilken verion jag körde, men måste vart 5år sedan minst, då jag bodde i skåne
<HeMan> någon här som gjort något med xbee?
<Barre> HeMan: m0n0wall säger ialla fall att deras image på alix1 hw kör mer än 90Mbit
<HeMan> Barre: ok
<HeMan> Barre: hur avancerade brandväggsregler då?
<HeMan> Barre: tyckte det lät lite lite
<Barre> HeMan: ingen aning hur reglerna ser ut.. men det är ju 100Mb interface, så det är nog svårt att köra mer än det ;P
<HeMan> Barre: ah!
<HeMan> Barre: min har 5 st gbit-interface
<Barre> HeMan: kändes onödigt för mig att ha Gbe när jag inte har Gb internetz
<Whiskey> Igen som är bra på Java här :/
<HeMan> Barre: har ju gbit internt!
<Barre> HeMan: skit ner dig
<HeMan> Barre: dvs inte internet...
<HeMan> men nu är det dags att rotera lite! ha det!
<ePax> y
<[Spooky]> Glad påsk på er!
<phnom> Whiskey: o/
<macrobat> dags att va traditionell och piska sig lite http://youtu.be/D2APtvDMIEo
<kosmick> jag ska bygga den här http://radio-commande.com/international/triwiicopter-design/ men jag undrar hur man kopplar in xbee till den ist. för riktig rc controller..
<einand> I just love windows 7 "Warning! Warning no current issue detected!"
<phnom> lol
<Haffe> Pratar Xbee I2C?
<kosmick> jag undrar om det gör det och inte ppm
<Haffe> kosmick: http://arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoWirelessShield Jag tror att du vill använda en sådan här.
<kosmick> jag ska faktist använda arduino pro mini, med 16mhz extern klocka och 5 v regulator
<einand> Haffe: det finns Xbee som pratar i2c
<Philip5> go middag maxjezy och swecarp
<swecarp> middag Philip5
<Philip5> läget?
<Philip5> swecarp: vad står på kemat idad gå?
<Philip5> måla ägg kanske? ;)
<swecarp>  baka bullar inte jag men frugan så nu luktar det nybakade bullar
<swecarp> har även gjort endel översättningar
<Philip5> så saker är på gång, spännande tider närmar sig?!
<Haffe> Ska ni ha bullar i ugnen?
<Philip5> swecarp: får dina hundar några fjädrar i pälsen så här för att det är påsk då?
<swecarp> nej inga fjädrar i pälse Philip5
<swecarp> fan vilket skit väder det är spöregnar här
<Haffe> Det snöar här.
<Philip5> här snöade det i morse men nu är det bara grått och mulet
<swecarp> man blir dygnsur när man är ute med hundarna
<Philip5> den där maxjezy loggade visst bara in och somnade om
<swecarp> har en lite fråga om samba skall samba katalogen ligga i root eller skall den vara i hem mappen
<Philip5> samba har lokala inställningar för user som ligger i dennes home
 * swecarp försöker väcka maxjezy 
<Philip5> sedan har den centrala inställningar för systemet som antar ligger i /etc
<swecarp> konstigt jag har inte en fil i min home som är samba
<Philip5> du kanske inte gjort några user-specifika inställningart då
<swecarp> vafan har inte ens gjort någott åt samba försöker bara få upp alla datorerna i när verket
<Philip5> då har du nog inget i din user i så fall
<swecarp> vafan vill jag ha en fil från någon av dom andra så finns ju usb och cd
<Philip5> swecarp: har du gjort så här på din frugas dator med det du delar ut på windows? http://opensuse.swerdna.org/susesambawin7.html
<Philip5> så du gett rättigheter för linux och samba att se nått
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> skakolla
<swecarp> nä nu får jag ta en paus skallebank på gång kanske behöver vila lita
<antii> fi fan
<antii> Philip5: oi
<Philip5> antii: ooiii ooiii
<maxjezy> Philip5, tjenis!
<maxjezy> tupikkal ju!
<Philip5> maxjezy: typiskt
<maxjezy> mm
<Philip5> maxjezy: såg en kortfilm som jag tänkte var lite din stil kanske
<maxjezy> tänkte du på att mina filmer är lite korta?
<Philip5> http://vimeo.com/24051768
<Philip5> stop motion men inte riktigt 3d
<Philip5> ändå lite maxjezy över det kan jag tycka
<Philip5> lite arty så där
<maxjezy> kikkar nu!
<Philip5> gört!
<Philip5> ska göra mig lite kaffe
<maxjezy> det ska väl vara att den är lite lik min megaman film kanske
<maxjezy> djupet och musiken
<Philip5> maxjezy: gillade du den då? var det en maxjezy-kortis? ;)
<Philip5> maxjezy: och så har jag varit en dålig människa för jag har inte byggt någon blender update på jättelänge :(
<maxjezy> den var okej, storyn var lite finurlig men ja tycker den faila på slutet
<Philip5> lite för gullig eller?
<Philip5> fast jag tycker många kortfilmer så där bruka faila just på slutet
<maxjezy> tyo
<Philip5> brukar få svårt att knyta ihop
<maxjezy> yes
<maxjezy> men annars var det helt okej gjort
<maxjezy> Philip5, är det bara svenskar som använder din ppa?
<Philip5> antar du gillar att de jobbat mer med Motion Tracker i blender 2.63 som är på gång
<Philip5> nej väldigt få svenskar
<maxjezy> ok
<Philip5> vadå då?
<Philip5> sist jag kollade så har jag runt 2000 användare av min ppa
<maxjezy> tänkte de är nog inte så många svenskar som kör blender
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> men jag har mest användare pga att jag har digikam på min
<Philip5> digikam och transmission är de som flest laddar ner
<maxjezy> jag brukar dra ner en build från graphicall
<maxjezy> men ja skiter i att ha the latest
<maxjezy> bara det funkar för det jag gör för stunden så
<maxjezy> tror det skulle vara roligare o tracka med bra film
<maxjezy> har försökt med mina kameror men de blir inte riktigt bra någon gång
<maxjezy> trackers som hoppar runt var tredje frame
<maxjezy> att göra det manuellt är segt och blir fan inte bra heller
<Philip5> latest is the greatest! :P
<Philip5> uppdateringshets!
<Philip5> nu närmar sig ju Google Summer of Code också och det brukar ju ge en massa nya grejer till olika open source-projekt
<Philip5> nu närmar sig ju Google Summer of Code också och det brukar ju ge en massa nya grejer till olika open source-projekt
<Philip5> har pass blir det att filma med din smartphone då?
<maxjezy> Philip5, är du bra på fotoredigering
<Philip5> beror på
<maxjezy> sudda bort träd osv som inte hör hemma i bilden
<maxjezy> ta bort en tråkig bakgrund osv
<Philip5> sånt är rätt trist att pyssla med
<Philip5> finns ju verktyg specifikt för sånt
<maxjezy> jo, fick ett par bilder av morsan
<maxjezy> hon bad mig o göra det
<maxjezy> men nu känns det som jobbigt och segt
<Philip5> du som gillar sånt där. har du kollat på Mocha Pro?
<Philip5> inte open source men riktigt coolt
<Philip5> maxjezy: kolla på det här så ska du se :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hebKsDnNxp0
<Philip5> apropå att rensa upp video från objekt
<Philip5> och Mocha Pro kan man köra på linux
<Philip5> maxjezy: somnade du igen eller trillade du bara av stolen för att du häpnades av programmet?
<realubot> Good morning Ubuntu!
<spacebug-> morrn
<Haffe> Upp och hoppa.
<einand> this is my top favorit image ever, so far https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/545803_10150649002542997_583277996_9297137_2140447758_n.jpg
<maxjezy> Philip5, ah
<maxjezy> såg helt ok ut
<maxjezy> wine eller?
<Barre> bamsefar: pingelipling.... fungerar er tjänst över 3g? anpassar sig kvaliten automagiskt?
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad är i wine?
<Barre> värst va lugnt det var här idag då
 * Haffe streakar Barre.
<Haffe> Så är du nöjd nu?
<Barre> eeeewwww
<Haffe> Fast jag ska väl ta och göra något vettigt jag också.
<Barre> klart överskattat.. att göra något vettigt alltså..
<Whiskey> Nån hejare på JavaScript här :D
<Haffe> Barre: Jag vet inte.
<Haffe> Ircen är lite som mörk chocklad.
<Haffe> Det gäller att sluta innan man har fått i sig så mycket att det är äckligt.
<Barre> ligger lite sanning idet
<einand> Whiskey: vad behöver du hjälp med?
<Whiskey> hehe
 * Barre gissar på JavaScript :P
<Whiskey> http://pastebin.com/33evrhg7
<einand> Barre: ja, men mer exakt
<Barre> ett problem kanske? :=
<einand> urk, mycket kod
<Whiskey> Jo men skit i all kod nästan iaf
<einand> Whiskey: vad är felet?
<Whiskey> de mesta funkar
<Whiskey> Den visar vad som är på tv
<Whiskey> Den misslyckas när den försöker läsa <h5 class="icon movie">Det regnar köttbullar</h5> och normalt är det bara <h5 >Det regnar köttbullar</h5> och då funkar det fin fint :D
<Whiskey> det är problemet
<Whiskey> försökt titta på det hela dan men hittar fan inte nått
<einand> regexp som buggar?
<Whiskey> nej ingen regexp där i tror jasg
<Whiskey> tycker ju att de borde vara här det felar
<Whiskey> "var program = between(lines[i], "<h5>", "</h5>");"
<einand> ja
<Whiskey> Men tar jag bort den helt funkar de ändå
<einand> precis som du sa själv
<Whiskey> Vad?
<einand> du kollar ju bara <h5> inte <h5 class="icon movie">
<Whiskey> jo
<Whiskey> men de funkar utan den redan
<Whiskey> så även om jag har den eller lägger till h5 class ..... så funkar de iaf
<einand> fixa det med regexp, som kollar motsvarande <h5*>
<Whiskey> inte
<Whiskey> <h5.+>
<Whiskey> eller
<Whiskey> <h5*+>
<einand> jag suger på regexp
<Whiskey> hehe :D
<Whiskey> iaf där är inte felet va jag vet iaf
<Whiskey> eftersom allt funkar perfekt utan den radan
<Whiskey> så den måste lssa skiten nån stans innan
<Whiskey> hellt olågiskt allting
<Whiskey> brukar vara smidigt att modifiera men inte här inte
<Whiskey> einand?
<einand> så, om du plockar bort den raden så fungerar allt, vad är då felet?
<Whiskey> hehe
<Whiskey> jag menar att den vanliga parsen med <h5> <\h5> funkar
<Whiskey> så det måste läsa det någon annan stanns
<Whiskey> och lågiskt då borde inget funka korrekt
<einand> kanske
<Whiskey> så de är de jag inte fattar
<realubot> Dom här snubbarna har nog inte bra koll på IT: http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/kolumnister/oisincantwell/article14642011.ab
<realubot> Googlingarna är ju klockrena. :)
<Whiskey> einand, blir galen
<einand> Whiskey: jo, sorry att jag inte engagerar mig mera, var för mycket för mig då jag är hos svärmor och umgås. Trodde det var en snabb lätt fråga
<Philip5> swecarp: har du uppdaterat till kde 4.8.2 än då?
<Whiskey> tror jag hittat de
<Whiskey> :D
<Whiskey> Tack ändå fär all hjälp :D
<Whiskey> Den läser där ifrån bara de att den sparar i tempfiler så när jag försöker läsa om skiten så finns de redan därfär den inte läst ändringarna
<Whiskey> einand: You still here?
<EAG> nån som på rak arm kan förklara hur apache och virtual hosts ska konfas för att funka?
<EAG> jag håller på o bli tokig snart
<realubot> einand: Kommer jag få se dig på TV?
<realubot> "Halvmaratonloppet Göteborgsvarvet, som går den 12 maj, kommer att direktsändas i tv för första gången. Det är SVT som sänder loppet som har över 62 000 anmälda löpare."
<realubot> einand: Du använder /etc/apache/sites-available/default va?
<realubot> EAG: Det var till dig.
<EAG> realubot: jag försöker med både den och separata filer för respektive site jag vill sätta upp
<realubot> EAG: /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<realubot> EAG: Ok, läst Ubuntu Documentation?
<EAG> jodå...
<realubot> EAG: Jag menar det här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Virtual_Hosts
<EAG> båda siterna hamnar i documentroot för den ena och sen laddas inte index.html
<EAG> a2dissite på bägge gör att server inte ens visar "index of /"
<realubot> EAG: Om du har missat ett enkelt steg så kanske Ubuntu Documentation hjälper dig på traven.
<realubot> EAG: Fråga i ##apache?
<EAG> jag gräver vidare
<realubot> Räkna med att bli idiotförklarad bara.
<swecarp>  Philip5  givetvis så har jag 4.8.2
<realubot> EAG: Dom har bra koll i IRC-kanalen.
<EAG> realubot: ja jag får väl ta mig dit sen hehe
<realubot> EAG: Ja, om inte någon här vet så...
<realubot> EAG: Vad är det för sajter du har om man får fråga?
<EAG> känns ju som att apache-konfigurationen skiljer sig åt mellan olika distar av nån anledning
<EAG> realubot: två st privata bara
<EAG> inget särskilt på dem
<realubot> Ok, ok.
<realubot> Jag som trodde att du höll på att bräcka onlinepizza.se.
<EAG> *sucka* det funkar ju om man bara har en default-fil och enablar endast den
 * realubot övervakar den sovande kanalen med en baby call.
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> tack Philip5
<Philip5> mr kde 4.8.2 ;)
<swecarp> jajemensan och du då
<Philip5> jag också
<swecarp> bra
<spacebug-> fasikens oxå, nu är Philip5 tillbaka men nu har jag glömt av vad jg ville honom :/
<spacebug-> säger väl hej så länge iaf ;)
<Philip5> spacebug-: säkert bara säga att kde och kubuntu är det bästa du vet ;)
<spacebug-> jo just det ja. Är det löst än så en annan användare än den som loggat in i KDE kan spela ljus genom ljudservern utan att den kraschar?
<spacebug-> ljud*
<Philip5> inget jag provat
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> nu kör jag ju gnome/unity igen sen en tid tillbaka men då jag körde KDE så använde jag ibland en grej till filhanteraren som gjorde att jag kunde öppna en katalog som root. Dock när man gjorde vissa saker så vill ju KDe spela upp ljud och när root skulle spela upp ett litet ljud så kraschade ljudservern och musik man spelade i tex audacious dog, sen kom servern tillbaka av sig själv men..
<maxjezy> tjena grabbar
<maxjezy> och ni andra könade med
<maxjezy> nu får jag skämmas lite
<maxjezy> trodde faktiskt CPU stod för Computing processing unit
<Philip5> maxjezy: ja nu får du verkligen skämmas. jag som trodde du var en l337 haxxor
<spacebug-> Philip5: provade nu och det gick inte ens spela upp ljud som root när min user spelade upp ljud. Däremot när jag bara öppnade kmix så speedade ljudet upp ett tag (kalleankaljud)
<Philip5> vet jag inget om
<spacebug-> ok
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag med
<maxjezy> fan nu känns det värdelöst
<maxjezy> brb
<swecarp> Philip5,  nu krashar digikam igen vid import
<Philip5> swecarp: och inte är det ens min version du kör ;)
<swecarp> jag tror att det har något med sista qt4 uppdateringen i  kubuntu
<swecarp> nej inte din version utan kubuntus version
<Philip5> är det efter du uppdaterat till kde 4.8.2? har qt4 fått några updats samtidigt?
<swecarp> ja såg häromdagen att qt4 hadde lite uppdateringar
<swecarp> ska kolla uppdat log och se vad som är gjort dom senaste dagarna
<Philip5> swecarp: samtidigt är det konstigt att det inte händer mig när jag gjort samma uppdateringar som du
<swecarp> var en uppdat senast i tisdage på qt4
<swecarp> kan ligga i 12.04 också då jag kör betan
<Philip5> kommer kde 4.8.2 med kubuntu 12.04 nu?
<swecarp> Philip5,  det kan vara så att det är något i canons del i det som inte funkar
<swecarp> ja det verkar så då jag har 4.8.2 på min
<coobra> :D
<spacebug-> coobra !
<swecarp> Philip5,  kollar med ridell och dom andra i devel
<coobra> spacebug-: !!!
<spacebug-> läget coobra ?
<coobra> stoppar i mig protein typ :D
<spacebug-> hehe nice
<coobra> ska ut och bränna saker snart :p
<realubot> realubot är här.
<swecarp> Philip5,  har du fixat 2,6 betan så den är packad
<spacebug-> coobra: bränna ut? vem bränner ut saker i dagens läge?
<spacebug-> oj, klockan är 20, dvs Anton Hysén på tv i let's dance. bbl ;)
<realubot> spacebug-: Nej.
<realubot> Anton Hysén. Nu får du ge dig.
<maxjezy> ahaja!
<ubuntu_> hej nån som kan hur man komfugerar AND radeon i ubuntu  12
<Philip5> swecarp: ja men bara för egen del och för 11.10
<realubot> Varför svarade ni inte på ubuntus fråga. Ni hade ju nästan 1 hel minut på er!
<Philip5> maxjezy: kör du bara windows nu för tiden eller har du börjat leka med linux igen?
<maxjezy> typ windows på min stora maskin
<maxjezy> annars linux på en netbook
<Philip5> bah
<maxjezy> i did pay the cost to be the boss
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag har inte fast internet
<maxjezy> tror inte det funkar med internetdelning från mobilen via usb
<maxjezy> i KDE/linux
<maxjezy> har inte trådlöst nätverkskort i min yberfeta jävla monsterdator
<phibxr> maxjezy, beror på vilken mobil du har. med alla mina androidtelefoner funkar det fint. :P
<maxjezy> phibxr, galaxy s1
<maxjezy> är det bara plugga in den, och det funkar eller måste man gå igenom 2-6 guider utan resultat först?
<phibxr> maxjezy, så länge det är android så brukar usb-tethering vara plug n' play i linux. i windows behöver du drivrutiner dock.
<phibxr> maxjezy, kom bara ihåg att aktivera det på telefonen först.
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> ska testa
<maxjezy> phibxr, har du testat med htc också?
<maxjezy> jag tänkte byta mot htc
<phibxr> maxjezy, bara desire och wildfire.
<maxjezy> det här är den där riktigt kassa htc
<phibxr> maxjezy, själv använder jag en optimus 2x (som jag inte rekommenderar för övrigt :P).
<maxjezy> liten, ful och värdelös display
<maxjezy> vet inte vad den heter
<phibxr> maxjezy, låter som en wildfire. :)
<maxjezy> ser ut som den faktiskt
<maxjezy> googlade skiten
<maxjezy> ska byta med min flickväns lillesyrra tnkte jag
<maxjezy> så hon får min glaxy och jag hennes htc
<phibxr> maxjezy, beror på vilken htc det är. galaxy brukar vara bra telefoner.
<maxjezy> jo, min är fet. den funkar skitbra
<maxjezy> men ja vill inte slösa bort en lur för 3lax som modem
<Haffe> Är er telefon fet?
<Haffe> Är den i behov av att gå på diet?
<maxjezy> Haffe, you dont haffe dread to be rasta
<EAG> finns det nån vettig cli-klient för att tanka filerfrån usenet?
<Haffe> hellanzb
<phibxr> brag - Downloads and assembles multipart Usenet binaries
<maxjezy> htc explorer är det
<maxjezy> tror du den fungerar att internetdela via usb?
<phibxr> EAG, inte provat den. gjorde bara en sökning på usenet command line.
<EAG> använder ni dem?
<maxjezy> phibxr dvs
<phibxr> maxjezy, så länge det är 2.1 eller högre på den borde det funka.
<maxjezy> the androidguru of all times
<phibxr> maxjezy, bara aktivera internetdelning och plugga in den så ser du direkt. :)
<maxjezy> ah, det är nog 2.2 misstänker jag
<maxjezy> okejdokey, i linux utan drivers?
<maxjezy> i windows med drivers?
<phibxr> maxjezy, yep.
<maxjezy> okey, ska bara rensa min lur först.
<maxjezy> brb
<EAG> Haffe: har man nått vettigt sätt att se hur nerladdningarna går?
<Haffe> EAG: Du drar ju igång pythonscriptet.
<Haffe> Så får du all utmatning där.
<EAG> mm jo jag tankar nu
<EAG> antar jag...
<Haffe> Då ska du se all utmatning i terminalen där du startade det.
<einand> lägg det som en websida
<EAG> det står bara "Queued: XXXMB"
<tiina> halloj??
<tiina> Finns ngn här idag?
<Haffe> Ja.
<tiina> Hej jag undrar om du kan hjälpa mig om ATI jag installerade om min ubuntu för det var fel men ati innan nu vill jag inte det ska bli fel
<tiina> Eller om inte det kanske du kan säga hur jag ska få min BANKID att funka igen?? i denna ny installation
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Vad kör du?
<EAG> hmm
<Haffe> Ubuntu?
<Haffe> Kubuntu?
<tiina> Ubuntu 11.10
<EAG> Haffe: den verkar inte tanka något faktiskt
<Haffe> tiina: Ifall du trycker alt+f2 och skriver gksu jockey-gtk enter.
<Haffe> Vad får du då?
<tiina> har laddat på skrivbordet amd-driver 12-3-x86. samt ...ok
<EAG> jo nu hoppade allt igång efter att jag dödade processen och startade upp den igen.. skumt
<tiina> det finns inga propritära aktiverade....i ubuntu
<EAG> tack för tipset Haffe
<tiina> provade att installera uppdaterin som är ovan gick inte
<tiina> jag har inga lister på fönstren.....
<Haffe> Får du förslag på några propertäriära drivare du kan använda?
<tiina> ja 2 olika
<Haffe> Och vad händer ifall du väljer att aktivera en av dem?
<tiina> vet inte jag får väl amd driver 8.8??
<Haffe> Ja, alltså det är min fråga.
<Haffe> Vad får du för felmeddelande?
<tiina> vilken driver är med i Ubuntu 11.10
<Haffe> Jag vet inte.
<tiina> jag skulle kolla /var/log/jockey.log
<Haffe> Vad säger programmet ifråag?
<Haffe> ifråga.
<tiina> det var den översta där man downloader uppdate amd drivers
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Och programmet säger att det misslyckas?
<tiina> ska jag aktivera ati i ubuntu?
<tiina> inte den som jag laddade ner ifrån AMD's hemsida nyss?
<maxjezy> jaja, det funkar ju fint
<maxjezy> sitter i linux på en htc explorer som modem nu Philip5
<tiina> vad funkar fint?
<maxjezy> tiina, internet via usb från telefonen
<Haffe> tiina: Ja.
<Haffe> Du ska aktivera ati drivrutinene.
<tiina> okey tack
<tiina> vilka dem som jag laddade eller dem som finns i Ubuntu klart?
<Haffe> De som finns i jockey.
<tiina> ok ska prova...men sedan finns det kvar att installera bankid?? jag får inte det heller till
<Haffe> Ok, en sak i taget.
<tiina> Haffe: Ja tack
<Haffe> Ifall du bara har drivrutinerna till kortläsaren så är det bara att ladda ned programmet från bankid.se
<dubaco> fråga - jag söker din bästa VPN server i sverige. och jag har två dator  jag skå tar dem med mig
<dubaco> for en resa
<Markk> Huh?
<dubaco> i am looking for a swedish vpn service
<Markk> Du får sätta upp en VPN-server i Sverige så kan du ansluta till den.
<dubaco> jag vetta det - nejsom alla min dator vill åka med jag
<Haffe> dubaco: Why does it have to be a swedish vpn?
<tiina> Hej Haffe nu har jag aktiverat ATI i Ubuntu...nu är mer svårt med bankid
<dubaco> jag ska studiera i edinburgh - scandinavian studies. och  i storbritania dom log ALLA kommunikation
<Haffe> tiina: Har du bankid på kort eller på fil?
<Haffe> dubaco: IPREDATOR?
<tiina> Både ock men har hämtat på fil
<Haffe> Det enda jag har prövat är bankid på kort.
<tiina> Ja det funkar bra men jag måste identifiera mig på nätet FK, skatter osv måste ha bankid
<tiina> hade det innan min ubuntu blev störig av ATI installationen innan.
<Haffe> OK.
<Haffe> Vad får du upp om du surfar till install.bankid.com
<tiina> den ena hämtfilen från handelsbanken sida är tar.gz fil??? andra är deb fil
<dubaco> ochså bankid så jag skå keep min bank account i sverige
<Haffe> tiina: install.bankid.com som sagt
<Haffe> http://magnus-k-karlsson.blogspot.se/2011/11/how-to-install-swedish-bankid-on-ubuntu.html
<tiina> ja men hur öppnar ubuntu en tar.gz fil?? den blir bara katalog??
<Haffe> Ja.
<dubaco> så jag kan komma tillbacka... som min bank har regulara om du bor inte i sverige
<tiina> Flux blev allt svart och jag loggades ut???
<dubaco> tiina,  duel booting är fint
<tiina> vad e det?
<tiina> Haffe hur unzip man file???
<Haffe> högerklicka på den, välj 'packa upp här'
<Markk> dubaco: I used my Swedish internet bank while being abroad.
<swecarp> Philip5,  om man tar ner 2,6 beta 3 tar filen är det bara att instalera den
<Philip5> swecarp: vilken fil?
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag har presis laddat hem beta 3 och packat upp den
<Philip5> du menar att du laddat hem källkoden
<Philip5> då måste du installera alla beroenden som krävs för att bygga den och sedan bygga och installera
<swecarp> jag har laddat hem denna http://sourceforge.net/projects/digikam/files/digikam/2.6.0-beta3/
<escoloader> hej hej
<CasperN> vissa fönsterhanterare har funktionen att fönster alltid ligger överst
<CasperN> men finns det någon som har en funktion som gör att ett fönster alltid ligger över ett specifikt annat fönster
<CasperN> och styrs av hur det fönstret hanteras?
<CasperN> skulle va en trevlig funktion tror jag
<Haffe> X-tile ?
<CasperN> går det med x-tile??
<einand> CasperN: vet inte hur det är i linux, men in windows kan du sätta fasta z värden
<einand> så du bestämmer i vilken "överlappnings" ordning dom kommer
<CasperN> trevligt
<CasperN> ibland vill man ju att program ska länkas
<CasperN> det är något jag inte stött på själv, men det förvånar mig att fler inte har det när jag tänker efter
<bamsefar> Barre: Det "ska" funka :)
<EAG> nån här som jobbar med sugarcrm?
<Barre> bamsefar: jo, jag förstod det på svaret jag fick på twitter... skall testa nu :)
<coobra> spacebug-:  menade bränna upp :p
<spacebug-> ;)
<realubot> Det här gillar jag. Långfilmer på svtplay: http://svtplay.se/t/178103/snabba_cash
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hej!
<coobra> spacebug-:  gjorde en jävla brasa
<spacebug-> haha
<coobra> fett coolt
<coobra> vacker med med månen
<coobra> :D
<Krawlezt> realubot: HÃ¥ller faktiskt med dig, Fractal Define R3 ser inte trevligt ut.
<maxjezy> realubot, vi kikar den just nu
<maxjezy> keff rulle men
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Snabba cash är bra, Aldrig Fucka upp (D.v.s uppföljaren) är bättre.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Har du sett det IRL?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Fractal alltså.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ja, kikade på det @ Youtube nu och kommer ihåg att en kompis har det.
<Krawlezt> Det är som ett vanligt chassi, fast dyrare.
<Krawlezt> Sitter o kikar på Fractal Design Arc just nu: SweClockers: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl9hMeoHZdw
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är ljuddämpat och har väldigt många platser för hårddiskar.
<realubot> Fläktar m.m.
<realubot> Det är ett bra chassi men jag tycker helt enkelt inte att det ser bra ut.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Corsairs då?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag tycker inte det ser bra ut, dock är det säkert bra.
<Krawlezt> Vilket corsairs?
<Krawlezt> Kikade på 500R corsairs.
<Krawlezt> Väljer heller ARC, ser bra ut.
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/127536-fractal_design_arc-svart
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/147464-corsair_carbide_300r-svart
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är ju ett alternativ.
<realubot> Ungefär samma prisklass.
<spacebug-> jag har en FRACTAL DESIGN SILENT SERIES 120MM 15DB RETAIL och är nöjd. Vet dock inget om arc
<realubot> Krawlezt: Antec One kanske? http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/148931-antec_one-svart
<realubot> Jag tycker Corsairs ser nice ut.
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.corsair.com/carbide-series-300r-compact-pc-gaming-case.html#tab1
<Krawlezt> realubot: kolla på Arc som jag länkade, gillar det skarpt!
<Krawlezt> Ska kika vidare.
<Krawlezt> Inhandlar datorn imorgon föresten :)
<Krawlezt> Imorgon kväll eller dagen efter.
<Krawlezt> Tror faktiskt det blir Arc, gillar det skarpt!
<realubot> Nu har jag gett Snabba cash 30 min och nu börjar jag inse att filmen aldrig kommer att bli bättre än så här.
<realubot> Typisk sv. film. Man väntar på att filmen ska komma igång men inser att den aldrig gör det.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det viktigaste är att chassit har formfaktorn ATX så att moderkort + ev. grafikkort får plats.
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://yeyfiles.net/kattmat/7Xnwvc.PNG
<Krawlezt> realubot: ATX klarar den och alla grafikkort förutom det nnya 680, dock tänker jag inte köpa det :)
<Krawlezt> I Arc chassit så inhåller det jätte många fläktar!
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2011/05/31/fractal-design-arc-review/1
<realubot> bit-tech har inget att anmärka på bortsett från att chassit inte sticker ut i jämförelse med dyrare chassin.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Problemet med medföljande fläktar är att dom kanske inte håller högsta kvalité.
<realubot> Hög ljuvolym m.m.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad gick du på när du valde den skärmen?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det är min mor som ska ha den skärmen, hon vill ha högtalare + 22".
<Krawlezt> Tyckte den blev bra.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Dom där fläktarna är bra, har jag hört.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kanske ska kolla in den här: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/97578-benq_21.5_tft_g2220hd
<realubot> Det är 21,5" men men.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det är ingen skillnad på dom förutom priset.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Den har inga högtalare.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Den du länkade eller den jag länkade?
<realubot> Den jag länkade.
<x_link> http://www.dustinhome.se/dell-u2412m-ultrasharp-24-wide-tft-led-black/product/5010601425?intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<x_link> Den tycker jag du ska köra på isf.
<Krawlezt> x_link: Kör på den skärmen, hon gillade faktiskt den o den finns på Webbhallen.
<realubot> x_link: En annan prisklass.
<x_link> Dellen är muchos bra.
<x_link> Värt den extra slanten.
<x_link> Dags att sova.
<x_link> Köp bra produkter och var nöjd!
<x_link> That's my last word.
<x_link> *poff*
<_Trullo> har en dell 24" och en benq 24"
<spacebug-> nöjd med min Dell U3011
<_Trullo> man märker lite skillnad precis i början, sen när man kört ett tag så ser man ingen skillnad på skärmarna
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-07
<spacebug-> aldrig mer TN säger jag iaf. IPS ftw
<Krawlezt> Min mor köper den skärmen o jag får hennes skärm, helt klart värt.
<Krawlezt> Det ända jag var tvungen o göra var att välja skärm.
<DrGrov> Yo!
<DrGrov> Glad Påsk åt allihopa, lite i förväg redan
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Finns Aldrig Fucka Upp, uppföljaren till Snabba cash, redan som torrent?
<DrGrov> realubot: Sluta klaga på svensk filmindustri. Kolla på den finska och förstå att det aldrig never ever blir bättre än så.
<DrGrov> BenQ är överlägset bästa skärmmärket
<DrGrov> Skit i högtalare, köp dom skilt. Varför betala onödigt att ha högtalare (dålig kvalite dessutom) i skärmen då det blir jävligt mycket enklare att köpa rätt bra högtalare som går via USB?
<DrGrov> Dock förstås enbart mina åsikter. Tydligen blev det redan något beställt :)
<DrGrov> Jag gav min BenQ G2411HD åt far, han blev skitnöjd då han läser mycket
<DrGrov> Inte sover väl allihopa ännu? Kom igen nu, ledigt imorgon ;-)
<speedxcore> Jag har nyss bytt moderkort i en maskin. Det gamla hade dött (sliten kondning). Bytte till ett liknande.
<speedxcore> Allt funkar förutom LAN. Finns det något "search for new hardware" i ubuntu eller så?
<speedxcore> Behöver en knuff
<DrGrov> Enda jag behövde göra vara att lägga in nätverkskabeln och det bara fungerade
<speedxcore> jo brukar vara så
<DrGrov> Inget man behövde konfigurera
<speedxcore> nu har jag dock ett mobo som inte var med vid install
<speedxcore> har bootat en tidigare install på ett nytt.. liknande mobo
<DrGrov> Alltså får du nästan lov att ominstallera, det skulle jag i alla fall göra
<speedxcore> Jo, borde nog egentligen göra det
<speedxcore> båda moderkorten var gamla 775 från msi
<speedxcore> med liknande cpuer
<speedxcore> ska nog installera om.. men ssh vore ju bekvämt så länge
<speedxcore> bekvämt när jag migrerar datan som var på den
<DrGrov> Ett utmärkt läge att få bra ordning på t.ex. hårddisken och göra någonting lite annorlunda eller så.
<speedxcore> den bootar
<speedxcore> bash funkar fint
<speedxcore> fett stressigt när datorn bara dör
<speedxcore> var min backupserver.
<DrGrov> Jag tänkte att då du ominstallerar så får du på samma gång lägga bra ordning på hårddisken ifall du märker att du vill ordna om något
<speedxcore> har stått 24/7 i 5år så lite ledsna kondningar på kortet
<speedxcore> DrGrov: jo, du har rätt
<DrGrov> Om du har en extern USB hårddisk så går det ju jävligt enkelt att i princip enbart dra med allting du behöver + ta med ". katalogerna" med konfigurationsinställningar för vissa program
<DrGrov> Skulle jag göra direkt utan att tveka. Brukar allt ha så bra ordning på precis allt att jag enbart kopierar hela /home rakt av. Dock konfigurationskatalogerna, t.ex. ".firefox" brukar jag lämna bort.
<DrGrov> *Brukar alltid ha...
<speedxcore> DrGrov: Haken är att jag saknar 1.5tb disk hemma just nu
<speedxcore> har använt maskinen för att backa upp flera andra maskiner
<DrGrov> speedxcore: Okej, då så. Dock är det väl helt onödigt att ha med allt det om du ominstallerar?
<DrGrov> Vore det inte lägligt att faktiskt få ordning på det hela en gång för alla och inte behöva ha 1.5TB med backups av backups?
<speedxcore> sant
<speedxcore> =)
<DrGrov> Finns ju inget man blir mera fucked up på än att behöva se samma skit om och om och om och om igen på flera olika jävla ställen
<speedxcore> beror på vad det är för data
<speedxcore> det här är min jobbdata
 * DrGrov tar en Granit Maxi Portion för att stilla begäret och varva ner med svordomarna. Han ber om ursäkt för svordomarna
<DrGrov> Ändå.
<speedxcore> trippelbackupar ändå
<speedxcore> och har raid1
<speedxcore> =)
<DrGrov> Ingen skillnad med jobbdator eller privatdator. Du har oavsett datortyp något viktigt. Men onödig använding av utrymme att ha backups av backups + onödigt tidsfördriv att faktiskt ha ordning på fanskapet.
<DrGrov> Jag menar att förr eller senare så far det åt helvete oavsett om du vill det eller inte. Dock blir det enklare inför framtiden ifall du kör en riktigt bra katalogstruktur med allt du har på hårddisken + lägger ner lite tid så betalar det sig tillbaka i framtiden då du förmodligen hamnar att lägga in något nytt OS igen.
<speedxcore> felet jag gjorde från början. var att jag inte körde systemet på egen disk
<DrGrov> Och varför gjorde du inte det då?
<speedxcore> det är fulldisk encryption på servern också
<speedxcore> och raid1
<speedxcore> vilket komplicerar
<speedxcore> skulle kört en liten systemdisk och mountat arrayen "fristående"
<DrGrov> Alltså, gör om det nu då i så fall och gör det rätt :)
<speedxcore> jo, får bli så.. Har tid. är påsk
<speedxcore> gjorde det fel medvetet förut.. pga att jag vid den tidpunkten inte hade råd med ett till raid1
<DrGrov> Precis, nu inser du det jag försökt säga åt dig. Påsk = massor av tid. :)
<speedxcore> jag kör annars ofta. 2st raid1, ett för system. ett för filer. Är jag pretto kör jag kanske en vanlig skitdisk för swap och loggar också.
<DrGrov> Men varför göra något fel medvetet? Varför ens sätta sig in i den banan och tänka så? Det blir ju bara jävligare och jävligare ju mer man gör fel medvetet, eller hur?
<speedxcore> för att man saknade pengar just då
<DrGrov> Ja men i så fall vore det ju ha varit att enbart vänta och köra med det du hade just då och sedan göra om det och göra det rätt från första början
<speedxcore> ville ha raid1 på systemdisken också
<DrGrov> Ville är en sak, måste en annan.
<speedxcore> hehe
<speedxcore> Jag hade iaf extra moderkort liggande
<speedxcore> alltid nåt
<DrGrov> Jag kan säga att jag vill ha en ny vacker cykel men egentligen behöver jag den inte men vill ha den oavsett.
<DrGrov> Ja, det är ju alltid någonting positivt att du hade det extra moderkortet liggande.
<speedxcore> DrGrov: sant. Just nu är min plan att köra allt viktigt mot amazon s3
<speedxcore> sen.. det mindra viktiga till co-lo i datacenter
<DrGrov> speedxcore: Varför skall du ha någon som Amazon att få ta del av dina dokument osv.?
<speedxcore> om jag fulldisk encrypterar min aws. så hoppas jag dom inte letar efter mina nycklar i ram.
<DrGrov> Lita aldrig på något som t.ex. Amazon, Google eller whatever.
<speedxcore> DrGrov: det där är intressant frågeställning
<speedxcore> problemet är att dom tillhandahåller väldigt kostnadseffektiva tjänster.
<DrGrov> Dom tar fram det dom behöver när dom behöver. Du skall ju inte tro att Google t.ex. fick lösenord från människors öppna trådlösa nätverk hur som helst
<speedxcore> ofta kan den rent sociala och ekonomiska bördan att bygga allt själv bli för tung..
<DrGrov> Då kan man ju lika gärna gå och dö, sova bort.
<speedxcore> så jävla kul är det inte at behöva åka och byta psu i co-lo servern när man egentligen skulle åka på semester.
<speedxcore> *att
<DrGrov> Nej, det är väl inte roligt men personen i fråga som gjort det så skulle ha behövt tänka ut att det kan eventuellt hända och på så sätt förbereda sig på att det kan hända
<DrGrov> Om man tycker att vissa saker är en börda så borde man tänka så att vem annan skall egentligen göra det åt en? Ingen, där är svaret.
<DrGrov> Gör man inte vissa saker själv på det vis man själv vill så gör någon annan inte det åt en. Man sitter då fortfarande tomhänt och funderar att vad gick fel
<speedxcore> yes... fick igång ethernet nu... wiee
<DrGrov> Man tror på sig själv, ingen annan. Då man inte tror på sig själv mera så kan man dö bort.
<speedxcore> den hade bara lagt till ett kort till och sparat dom gamla (från förra mobot)
<DrGrov> Bra, fina grejer. Jag började bli jävligt trött av att filosofera kring allt möjligt
<speedxcore> så den körde eth2 nu
<DrGrov> Dock skall du ju inte tro att du fick saker bättre fortfarande. Du har ju dom 1.5TB där som behöver eventuellt ordnas upp ;-)
<speedxcore> DrGrov: hehe. Jag försöker också handla rätt.. och tror mkt på floss, tror vi oundvikligen kommer gå den vägen.. men att det nog måste bli dåligt först, för att folk ska fatta.
<speedxcore> DrGrov: ja men nu slipper jag stå och hänga vid datorn
<DrGrov> speedxcore: Problemet idag är att människor helt enkelt blir dummare och dummare
<speedxcore> utan kan luta mig tillbaka i min mysiga soffa
<speedxcore> med min termianl
<speedxcore> *terminal
<Krawlezt> DrGrov: Boken finns iaf, dock vet jag inte om filmen finns men tror det.
<DrGrov> speedxcore: Man förlitar sig helt enkelt på att någon annan löser sakerna åt en. Det fungerar ju inte så.
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Tack för informationen, vänligt att du svarade :)
<Krawlezt> DrGrov: Förövrigt så vill hon ha det i skärmen, vet inte varför o skärmen var bra så vi kör på den!
<realubot> Snabba cash tog sig lite mot slutet. Filmen får godkänt.
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Vad blev det för skärm?
<Krawlezt> http://yeyfiles.net/kattmat/7Xnwvc.PNG - Skärmen där
<Krawlezt> realubot: Böckerna är bättre, läst båda :)
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Bra val av märke, överlägset bästa skärmen jag någonsin haft och överhuvudtaget sett
<Krawlezt> Håller med, BenQ är bäst!
<speedxcore> Pratade ni IPS tidigare?
<Krawlezt> ?
<speedxcore> ips skärmar
<DrGrov> Undrar om inte en LG telefon, tror det var LG Optimus 2X som faktiskt har IPS skärm
<realubot> Man får ingen 22" IPS för 1000 kr.
<Krawlezt> speedxcore: Nja, inte direkt. Det blri TN panel p.g.a att hon använder den när hon kollar sin mail :P
<realubot> Annars hade jag också valt en IPS-panel 7 dagar i veckan.
<speedxcore> jag har ett gäng skit tn för kod. sen en bra ips för photoshop
<realubot> Fördelarna med TN är väl responstid och pris. That's it?
<Krawlezt> Mhm
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hade nog blivit missnöjd om jag hade köpt i3an :P
<Krawlezt> Är det värt att klocka i5an senare?
<DrGrov> Nej, nu sovdags
<DrGrov> Ha d gott allihopa
<Krawlezt> Godnatt!
<spacebug-> DrGrov: min HTC One X har IPS-LCD2 skärm
<Krawlezt> Frågan är, Linux eller Windows. Det blir mitt nästa problem-
<speedxcore> Krawlezt: du vet svaret
<Krawlezt> Verkar bli Windows just nu ^^;
<Krawlezt> Jag är proffs på spel, inget mer med det.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja. Jag tycker du gör rätt som satsar på i5 2500K. Skär ner på vad som helst men inte moderkort+processor.
<Krawlezt> Juste, i Arc finns det plats för 2,5" hårddiskar! Kan ha Linux på min 160GB HDD och Windows på min 1TB disk!
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Att ens köpa en HTC mera... Är den något bra då?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag hoppas du vet att du inte får en Windows-licens med datorbygget.
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Har du varit nöjd? Jag har inte blivit överförtjust i en HTC om jag skall vara ärlig
<Krawlezt> realubot: Skulle aldrig köpa Windows :)
<Krawlezt> .iso torrent ;)
<realubot> Hehe
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vad tycker du om chassit? Det gillade jag extremt mycket!
<spacebug-> den är grym. Batteritiden är just nu lite sådär men en uppdatering är på väg (recensörer och folk i frankrike har den redan) och den typ fördubblar batteritiden
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl9hMeoHZdw
<Krawlezt> http://www.sweclockers.com/recension/13888-fractal-design-arc-och-arc-mini
<realubot> Jo då. Det duger nog. Jag hade valt Corsairs som jag länkade men det är ju en smaksak.
<spacebug-> quad-core 1.5 Ghz m.m
<Krawlezt> 3 st. 140 mm (1000 rpm) får man med när man köper chassit.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Se upp så du inte köper mini-modellen.
<realubot> Du ska ha plats för ATX-moderkort.
<DrGrov> Fan vad najs, snusinhandlingen gick bra igår
<Krawlezt> Nejdå, köper Midtower versionen.
<DrGrov> Fick hem en hel jävla massa snus. Vem av er snusar? Behöver fråga en snusfråga gällande ett visst märke.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nu gav du mig beslutsångest, 300R ser bra ut.
<Krawlezt> DrGrov: Jag snusar, fråga på.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag gillar Corsairs grejer men jag har inte sett det chassit IRL.
<Krawlezt> Jag gillar deras ram dock har jag inte testat chassit.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är en smaksak som sagt men se till att du inte köper mini-varianten av Fractal-chassit.
<Krawlezt> Fractal är förövrigt ett svenskt företag, support your local company.
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Granit Stark White Portion? Blev det lanserat igår? Det har väl funnits Granit Stark Original Portion en lite längre tid?
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Vad brukar du snusa och vad hamnar du att betala per stock?
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/127536-fractal_design_arc-svart
<Krawlezt> DrGrov: Orgina portion Stark har funnits, dock inte white så det är nytt.
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Bra, köpte hem det igår då på tydligen lanseringsdagen :)
<Krawlezt> Snusar knappt längre men det blev General/Grov stock för 380-400kr. Om det strular köper jag Kaliber stock för 190kr :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vad är skillnaden på USB 3.0 och 2.0? Fungerar vanliga möss/tangentbord i 3.0?
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Ok, jag köpte Ettan Vit Portion för 361 kr. General Extra Strong samma, 361 kr. Granit Maxi Portion för 269 kr. Taboca White Extra Strong för 210 kr.
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Vad säger du om dom priserna? Relativt hyggliga eller?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det borde det göra. USB 3.0 borde vara bakåtkompatibel med USB 2.0.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Såg nu på chassi's nackdelar: "Hålet i moderkortsplåten passar inte alla modeller"
<Krawlezt> DrGrov: Det är bra priser faktiskt
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Har du lust att gissa hur mycket jag köpte för? PM i så fall
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är rätt chassi i.a.f.: M/B compatibility: Mini ITX, Micro ATX and ATX
<realubot> Stöd för ATX-moderkort.
<Krawlezt> Mjo såg det :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Låter det smart att ha Linux på min HDD 160GB som jag har hemma och Windows på min 1TB?
<realubot> Krawlezt: "Supports PSU's with a depth of maximum circa 170mm, when using bottom 120/140mm fan location. When not using the bottom 120/140mm fan location, the case supports also longer PSU's, typically 200-220mm."
<realubot> Krawlezt: Har du kollat med storleken på nätagget?
<Krawlezt> Ska göra det
<Krawlezt> • 150 x 160 x 86mm (W x L x H)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad var det där med hål i moderkortsplåten? Var hittade du det?
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl9hMeoHZdw - Kolla på videon.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, jag trodde det skulle vara lugnt med nätagget men alltid bra att kolla.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Man placerar nätagget under datorn i en lucka, sjukt smart!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du får länka till tiden. Jag orkar inte kolla hela videon.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Typ: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl9hMeoHZdw&t=20m01s
<realubot> &t=XmYs
<Krawlezt> Okej, vänta realubot.
<Krawlezt> realubot: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl9hMeoHZdw&t=3m18s
<Krawlezt> Där ser du nätagget
<realubot> Chassi-modding är ju riktigt coolt! :9
<realubot> :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du sa ju något om hål i plåten för moderkortet?
<realubot> Krawlezt: här har du chassin med klass: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9b5lDhjR7ao
<Krawlezt> realubot: Längst ner på chassit
<Krawlezt> realubot: Man kan stoppa nätagget under chassit och inte i själva lådan
<realubot> Krawlezt: Man monterar nätagget i botten. Det är ganska vanligt på "nya" chassin.
<realubot> Varför använder dom fläktar när dom doppar ner hela datorn i mineral olja? Vad gör fläktarna för nytta då?
<realubot> Är det någon som har testat att kyla sin dator så?
<realubot> Krawlezt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG7aXscVg80
<Krawlezt> realubot: Låter bara dumt. Ska se på youtube länken
<realubot> Om du har ett gammalt akvarium så kan du skippa chassit: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJdUhtD1zns
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvK5FB7LxpY&list=UUW64r1wPzfj0W1qbzzfCgFg&index=44&feature=plcp
<realubot> Krawlezt: Haha, perfekt att ha i badet ju. :)
<Krawlezt> :)(
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är seriöst ett alt. att sänka ner allt i mineralolja.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Köp ett 10L akvarium istället för chassi.
<Krawlezt> Skulle aldrig falla mig in att göra
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag är sugen på det. :)
<realubot> Det kräver mycket förberedelser.
<realubot> Välja olja, täta vissa komponenter, hitta ett bra akvarium e.t.c.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hehe :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hittade en smart sak på Arc chassit!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad?
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIF8WjJMsCo - Kolla 5:20, försökte få det så det började då men misslyckades.
<Krawlezt> Kolla 1min framåt
<Krawlezt> Ska nog göra som han, ta bort dom 4st platserna.
<realubot> För att få plats med grafikkort?
<realubot> Eller varför ska du ta bort hårddiskplatser?
<Krawlezt> Nej för att få bättre luft.
<Krawlezt> Dom är ju onödiga då jag bara kommer använda 2st diskar :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQ9hSGRKK24&feature=related - Kolla på 0:35 - Observera att det är musik till ljudet.
<Krawlezt> till videon:
<[F]adE> Hellö
<[F]adE> (:
<[F]adE> NÃ¥n vaken? (:
<phibxr> Nej. :)
<[F]adE> phibxr: Eller hur
<[F]adE> ;)
<[F]adE> Boten snackar ;)
<Philip5> glad påsk på er alla! :)
<HeMan> glad påsk!
<Philip5> HeMan: kommer du få något påskägg i år då eller får du köpa ett till dig själv?
<Barre> gla' påsk
<Haffe> Morgon på er.
<Krawlezt> God morgon
<spacebug-> morrn
<Haffe> Nej nu.
<kosmick> ush vad utråkad man är idag. :/ kan skolan börja snart..
<Haffe> kosmick: Du kan starta ett eget hobbyprojekt.
<kosmick> Haffe: ja det kanske jag kan :D
<Buse> Kan någon förklara för mig varför min skärm blir vit och förblir vit när jag stänger av min dator?
<CasperN> åäö?
<spacebug-> CasperN: ser bra ut för mig
<CasperN> bra, för jag har bytt till någon knepig rysk utf-8 variant :)
<CasperN> nu har jag ryska tecken om jag trycker shift-caps, och backspace på caps
<CasperN> lite mer ergonomiskt att sudda med caps
<spacebug-> hehe
<CasperN> frågan är om man ska omskola sig till svorak samtidigt som man grejar med tangentbordet
<Peyam> ubuntu nördar
<Peyam> wazap
<coobra> Peyam: och du är
<coobra> :D
<Peyam> nej. jag gått över till windows och .Net
<Peyam> det blir C efter det! då kan man gå över till ubuntu. fast vet ej om ja kmr ngn gång göra det. den nya looken är för barnslig
<EAG> nån här som hållt på med mindtouch?
<Haffe> Undrar hur peyam kommer må när han börjar se saker som int *s
<Haffe> Eller char* s
<realubot> God morgon.
<wolf_hbg> Hej
<wolf_hbg> Någon som vet ett bra Urduntu system för en Mac book pro ??
<Haffe> Vanliga ubuntu 11.10 ?
<CasperN> lubuntu
<wolf_hbg> Haffe installerar men de som på en vanlig pc ??
<Haffe> Jag vet inte.
<Haffe> Jag har bara kört ubuntu på PPCmacar.
<wolf_hbg> Oki
<wolf_hbg> Jag är nöjd med hård varan på en mac men saknar friheten som Urbuntu har :)
<Haffe> Det borde finnas guider på ubuntu.
<wolf_hbg> Har kollat men hittar inget om hur man installerar på den nyaste mac booc utan bara dom äldre
<Haffe> Är det någon skillnad?
<wolf_hbg> Ja det är en annan processor och annat grafik kort mm
<CasperN> spelar ingen roll
<Haffe> Det viktiga borde vara att den använder apple EFI
<wolf_hbg> Vill att det ska fungera utan strul
<CasperN> ubuntuinstallationen går till som den alltid gjort
<wolf_hbg> Jo men jag vill inte sakna drivers eller något annat när jag installerar det
<Haffe> Det finns drivrutiner.
<Haffe> Däremot kan det vara lite drygt att få igång hybrid graphics.
<wolf_hbg> Oki Vad innebär det ??
<CasperN> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Oneiric#Thunderbolt
<CasperN> verkar som thunderbolt kan va ett problem
<CasperN> står "(won't work)" i tabellen
<CasperN> kanske har hänt lite i nya ubuntu som släpps snart
<wolf_hbg> CasperN När släps den nya ??
<CasperN> ~17 dagar typ
<wolf_hbg> Oki
<wolf_hbg> Det är kanske värt att vänta på den :)
<CasperN> du kan dra ned en beta och uppgradera om du vill
<CasperN> det är onödigt att vänta
<wolf_hbg> Men beta kan ju bli strul ju och det kan jag inte ha !!
<CasperN> lär knappast hända något direkt stul nu
<wolf_hbg> Har bara en dator och använder den dagligen
<CasperN> inte värre än det strul som kan hända när det är "stabilt"
<wolf_hbg> CasperN Var kan man ladda ner den ??
<CasperN> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<wolf_hbg> Oki Tack :)
<EAG> nån som vet om tomcat loggar nån annanstans än i /var/log/tomcat6 ?
<einand> EAG: ja, beror på applikationen
<EAG> mm fast jag tänkte på tomcats egna loggar
<EAG> den dör vid uppstart av nån anledning
<EAG> och jag hittar inget vettigt
 * realubot gör hjärt-lungräddning på kanalen.
<swecarp> realubot,  kanalen död förklarad för en timme sedan
<prenzip> Hi
<prenzip> anyone here?
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<DrGrov> Lite offtopic, har någon en Nokia N9:a ?
<spacebug-> tjena
<DrGrov> Hej spacebug-
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Du råkar inte ha en N9:a ? :)
<spacebug-> nopp
<DrGrov> Det är lugnt :)
<spacebug-> precis fått min HTC One X och har även en SGS2
<DrGrov> HTC One X ja, har hört och sett den på olika preview hands-on videor på YT
<DrGrov> Den verkar riktigt trevlig, dock personliga irriterande problem med HTC vilket gör att jag aldrig never ever kommer att skaffa mig en HTC, oavsett vad dom lovar eller levererar.
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<DrGrov> Men egentligen är det också det faktum att jag hatar Google som gör att jag inte vill blanda in mig med Android lurar
<DrGrov> Men men, nog om mitt hat mot HTC / Google
<DrGrov> När släpps 12.04 nu? Nästa vecka redan?
<spacebug-> 26:e
<spacebug-> jag har dock kört det sen alpha-1 typ
#ubuntu-se 2012-04-08
 * spacebug- förssökte precis sänka volymen på tv:n med volymenkontrollen för datorn ;)
<speedxcore> Bra program för att skissa upp nätverks arkitekturer sökes.
<realubot> Yo!
<CasperN> realubot: du råkar inte vara expert på xkb?
<CasperN> nvm, tror jag löste det
<spacebug-> ey
<coobra> yo
<spacebug-> coobra !
<spacebug-> ;)
<coobra> tjo
<realubot> Lugna er.
<realubot> Sover ni?
<whuffor> Japp
<whuffor> Och nu ska jag ta och sova i sängen dessutom
<lag^> i sängen av alla ställen!
<spacebug-> funderar på att förflytta mig dit oxå
<spacebug-> ..till min säng alltså
<lag^> inte till whuffors säng alltså+
<spacebug-> nä ;)
<lag^> :p
<lag^> Mitt huvud är helt slut av subnetsräkningar hit och dit :(
<lag^> I THINK I got it now :(
<antii> lag^: http://www.subnet-calculator.com/
<antii> there u go
<antii> några timmar efter.
<lag^> antii: Ja, för det får man ha med sig på proven :P
<pbxr> med det nicket så är han nog vad vid fördröjningar.
<lag^> hon*
<pbxr> hon.
<pbxr> den!
<lag^> Mmh
<lag^> nej
<Dynamit> Hej alla glada
<lag^> Glada? Ånej!
<lag^> Nyvaken och butter :(
<Dynamit> Hej alla buttra då
<lag^> :D
<antii> lag^: ccna?
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/SKu5HwDU när jag försöker använda den så får jag det inträffade ett fel vid start av programmet
<Dynamit> fattar ingenting det ser rätt ut vad jag kan se
<Dynamit> Så här ser sh skriptet som den ska köra http://pastebin.com/gJJfDRst
<lag^> antii: yus!!
<pbxr> Dynamit, funkar scriptet standalone?
<Dynamit> sh skriptet ja
<pbxr> Dynamit, har du gjort scriptet körbart? (chmod +x osv)
<Dynamit> både sh och .desktop ja
<pbxr> Dynamit, prova med att ändra ~ till /home/username/. man vet aldrig, men utöver det så är jag blank. :P
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/NZHZkNe9
<Dynamit> där får jag om jag försöker starta den via terminalen
<pbxr> Dynamit, jag tror inte att .desktop-filer är tänkta att kunna startas som program. :)
<Dynamit> http://old.nabble.com/Re%3A-How-to-associate-icon-with-shell-script--p23264330.html läs där så förstår du vart jag har fått idén ifrån
<Dynamit> fått det att funka
<Dynamit> kategori problem
<pbxr> :)
<Dynamit> Nu ska jag bara få den lägga sig i spel i menyn också kör Unity förresten
<maxjetbook> måste säga att HTC är jäkligt nice
<maxjezus> mycket mobil för pengarna precis som samsung
<maxjezus> aja, nu har jag sagt det iaf.
<spacebug-> maxjezus: one x?
<Dynamit> tycker N900 är bättre men det har ju sina anledning
<maxjezus> htc explorer
<spacebug-> ok
<maxjezus> nej nu dör batteriet snart, ttyl!
<realubot> Hakuna Ubuntu!
<Dynamit> Hakuna mattata realubot
<Dynamit> Hur gör man egna "typ" i Unity vet du det realubot?
<Dynamit> Skönt att ha ikoner som "vanliga" installerade program i unity så man slipper skriva ungefär 2 rader med en jäkla massa text för att köra ett spel ;)
<Haffe> Dynamit: Vad är det du ska spela för spel?
<Dynamit> Jag har gjort länkar för Minecraft för annars så ska jag skriva java -Xms***M -Xmx***M minecraft.jar för spelet
<Dynamit> sedan har vi min egna server som består nästan av samma text
<Haffe> Räcker det inte med java -jar minecraft.jar?
<Dynamit> inte om jag vill ha kontrollen över hur mycket minne den kan använda
<Dynamit> vilket kan vara bra eftersom java dödar CPU, äter minne som fn om man jämför med vad t.ex. C#, C++ använder i CPU & ramminne för exakt samma sak
<Haffe> Ok.
<Dynamit> För Java kan bokstavligen döda datorer som har CPU som man kan klassa som extrema jämfört emot vad "Svensson" har
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Ifall du säger det.
<Kraw> realubot: Kan man ha 2st diskar aktiverade med varsitt OS samtidigt?
<Dynamit> Min svåger har en dator som har rätt extrem CPU och när torrent klienten Vuze hette Azureus åt den bokstavligen upp 90-100% av min svågers CPU
<Kraw> T.e.x om jag har 2st skärmar och 2st hårddiskar så kan jag ha ett os på varje skärm.
<Haffe> Dynamit: Låter som den är extremt dåligt kodad.
<Dynamit> Kraw: Om jag får lägga mig i, så i teorin ser jag ingen omöjlighet praktiskt var en annan sak
<realubot> Finns det keyboard shortcuts för NoScript-pluginet i Fx?
<Kraw> Dynamit: Okej, tänkte bara kolla för det hade vart extremt skönt.
<realubot> Kraw: Det tror jag knappast.
<Dynamit> realubot: Har för mig det men kommer inte ihåg har inte använt det på länge.
<Kraw> Hm, okej. Hade vart lite roligt :)
<Dynamit> Kraw: OBS! du att jag sa teorin ser jag inte omöjligheten, men i praktiken är en annan sak
<realubot> Kraw: Ett operativsystem använder ju inte bara disken utan hela datorn. Operativsystemet kommunicerar med moderkortet o.s.v. Det skulle ju kunna bli läskiga konflikter om du körde två os samtidigt. Tänk dig om det ena os:et vill öka hastigheten på fläkten och det andra vill minska hastigheten på fläkten. Vad gör moderkortet då? Höjer för att direkt efter sänka hastigheten?
<realubot> Dynamit: Tror du att det går?
<Dynamit> Teorin ja praktiken var en helt annan sak
<Kraw> Det går inte men jag satt och tänkte på det eftersom Virtuella boxar finns.
<Dynamit> Vad som går i teorin behöver inte gå i praktiken realubot
<realubot> Kraw: Du har helt enkelt inte två datorer bara för att du har två hårddiskar där du låter varje os ha en egen hdd.
<Kraw> Okej, hade vart roligt ifall det gick :)
<realubot> Kraw: Vill du köra två os samtidigt så är nog det bästa att köra Windows som värd och Linux som gäst i Virtualbox.
<Dynamit> jag skulle göra tvärtom Windows som gäst och Linux som host
<Dynamit> så skiter det sig i Windows går inte allting åt helvete
<realubot> Dynamit: Varför då?
<Dynamit> För kommer det trojaner eller något i Windows så lägger det sig ofta i Kärnan av Windows & gömmer sig
<Dynamit> Vilket innebär ställer trojanen till det för att den är dålig programmerad så slutar hela OS funka bara pga. kärnan är smittad
<realubot> Dynamit: Det behöver inte gå åt skogen med systemet i vbox bara för att hosten klappar ihop. Tar han bara backup då och då på det virtuella systemet med vbox funktion för att skapa identiska kopior så är det lugnt.
<Kraw> Jag har 2st hårddiskar så kommer ha Linux på min 160GB HDD som jag kommer använda när jag är hemma och Windows på min 1TB HDD.
<Kraw> Windows hårddisken kommer jag använda när jag är på Lan och ska spela.
<realubot> Dynamit: Ok, men vbox har ju inte bra stöd för grafikkort så han kommer inte kunna utnyttja prestandan i ett grafikkort i Windows i vbox.
<Dynamit> finns vmware också
<Dynamit> blandannat
<realubot> Om vmware eller vbox har stöd för att det virtuella systemet kan utnyttja grafikkortet fullt ut så...
<Dynamit> Kör man i Linux så är ju Kärnan & GUI ganska isär skilda ifrån varandra och skyddad emot varandra
<Kraw> realubot: Tror du jag klarar mig på 160GB I Windows och kör på 1TB i Linux?
<realubot> Kraw: Varför behöver du så mycket utrymme till Windows om du bara ska använda det på LAN?
<realubot> Kraw: Det beror på hur mycket film, musik, spel m.m. som du vill ha plats för på ditt Windows-system.
<Dynamit> Windows äter upp extremt mycket HDD. bara så du tänker på det Kraw
<realubot> Windows klarar sig väl på 10GB eller något. Sedan får du väl plussa på 10-100 GB för massa spel.
<Kraw> Ja, det är det jag menar.
<Dynamit> Helst om man kör Ultimate eller Pro
<realubot> Kraw: 16 GB available hard disk space (32-bit) or 20 GB (64-bit)
<realubot> 20 GB hdd räcker för Windows men det är ju bara för os:et.
<Kraw> Ja, sen har jag 140GB kvar till 2st spel och olika program, hm.
<Dynamit> realubot kör Ultimate av Windows 7 så får du räkna med alla hotfix etc. 30GiB bergs om datorn ska funka med någorlunda hastighet
<realubot> Sedan får du ju räkna på hur mycket plats spelen m.m. tar. Det är ju det som avgör. 160GB räcker helt klart till enbart Windows-systemet.
<Dynamit> Enbart ja men inget annat då
<Kraw> realubot: Jag kommer behöva 64bits?
<realubot> Dynamit: Ok.
<realubot> Kraw: Du SKA använda 64-bits.
<realubot> Why not liksom?
<Dynamit> Kraw om du ska utnyttja allting ur datorn ja
<Kraw> realubot: Det känns konstigt, har alltid haft 32bit.
<realubot> Kraw: Du kommer ju inte kunna använda mer än 3-4GB RAM om du kör 32-bitars plus att alla program kommer gå segare på 32-bitars än på 64-bitars, typ.
<Kraw> Jag kommer ha 8GB ram realubot.
<Dynamit> PAE så kan 32-bit anv. 4GiB
<Dynamit> utan PAE så är det 3GiB
<Dynamit> DÃ¥ ska du anv. 64-bit Kraw
<realubot> Jag antar att alla 32-bitarsprogram är bakåtkompatibla med 64-bitars os eller har jag fel?
<Dynamit> nja alla är väl si sådär men det går att lösa
<realubot> Kraw: Jag hade satsat på 64-bitars Windows/Linux om du inte vet att du ska använda ett program som fungerar bättre på 32-bitars.
<realubot> Alla populära program finns väl som 64-bitars, antar jag.
<Dynamit> Men "normala privat personer" program så har jag inte stött på några problem
<Kraw> realubot: Det ska jag inte så ska använda 64bit.
<realubot> Kraw: Kör på 64 bits.
<spacebug-> fr.o.m 12.04 så kommer väl 64-bit va default som jag fattat det
<realubot> "Windows XP Mode requires an additional 1 GB of RAM and an additional 15 GB of available hard disk space.
<spacebug-> alltså rekommenderas på ubuntu.com när man sk ladda ner
<realubot> "
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Kräver XP-mode MER?
<realubot> Jag trodde att det var ett läge för att köra Win7 på äldre system.
<Dynamit> Windows 8 kommer bara finnas i X64 enligt vad som sägs
<Kraw> Windows XP?
<Dynamit> förlåt fader jag har syndat
<Dynamit> jag svor
<realubot> Kraw: Det finns ett sådant "mode" i Win7.
<Kraw> Aha, ingen aning.
<Kraw> Använder inte Windows så mycket.
<realubot> Jag använder typ aldrig Windows.
<Dynamit> Windows Xp mode är Virtual PC med XP
<realubot> Jag har bara läst om XP-läget i Win7.
<Dynamit> Jag kan Win7 för jag har det
<realubot> Dynamit: Jag misstänkte att det innebar XP virtuellt i Win7 eftersom det krävde så mycket prestanda.
<Kraw> realubot: Tror du jag kan köpa 2st 500GB istället för 1TB?
<realubot> Kraw: Nej.
<Kraw> :(
<realubot> 2st 500GB är dyrare än 1TB hdd.
<realubot> 500GB hdd är inte prisvärda om man ser till hur många kronor/GB du betalar.
<Dynamit> dessutom så blir 500+500 bara 1000GB och inte 1024GiB
<realubot> Vilka hårddiskar är mest prisvärda per GB? 1TB? 1,5TB? 2 TB?
<Kraw> 2TB
<Dynamit> helst vill man ju ha GiB i räkningen av storleken och inte GB som tillverkarna räknar i
<Dynamit> yottabyte någon som kan köpa så många HDD. till mig
<Kraw> realubot: Funderar verkligen vilken hårddisk jag ska använda.
<Haffe> Ger du mig pengar så visst.
<Haffe> 15% serviceavgift.
<Dynamit> Haffe nej du köper åt mig som gåva
<realubot> Dynamit: Ur marknadsföringssynpunkt är det kanske bättre med 1TB än 1024GB.
<Kraw> realubot: 250GB kostar 600kr och en 1TB 800kr, det är helt sjukt.
<realubot> *1,024GiB
<Dynamit> 1024GiB är 1TiB
<realubot> I know.
<realubot> Jag ksrev fel.
<realubot> *skrev
<realubot> 1TB == 1,024GiB
<Dynamit> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibibyte
<realubot> *1TiB
<realubot> Dynamit: Jag känner till det där.
<Dynamit> Där har du mattematiska uträkningen
<realubot> Det har att göra med att datorn räknar binärt med ett tvåbassystem.
<realubot> 0 och 1.
<Dynamit> Så vad pratar vi om när du vet hur tillverkarna räknar jämfört emot operativsystems tillverkarna gör
<Kraw> realubot: Förövrigt har jag inte sett någon som bygger datorer använda armbandet jag ska ha.
<realubot> Dynamit: Jag säger att det ur marknadsföringssynpunkt nog är bättre att tala om 1TB än om 1,024TiB.
<Kraw> Antistat armband verkar bara jobbigt.
<realubot> Kraw: Det innebär inte att dom du har sett bygga datorer har gjort rätt.
<Dynamit> Alla som kan datorer vet ju att det är bedrägeri egentligen när de säger att en HDD. är 1TiB för ofta är den bara 990GiB
<realubot> Jag har byggt flera datorer utan armband men det rekommenderas inte för du riskerar att skada elektroniken och få en dator som inte fungerar alt. som fungerar instabilt med omstarter m.m.
<Kraw> realubot: Sweclockers och sådana använder inte armband
<Dynamit> Antistat armband har jag aldrig använt när jag har byggt dator
<Kraw> Dynamit: Det känns bara onödigt :P
<Kraw> Dock, 100kr för extra säkerhet.
<Dynamit> gäller bara se till att inte göra så man inte skapar ESD
<realubot> einand: Tala om för Kraw (Krawletz) varför han ska ha ett antistatarmband när han bygger PC:
<realubot> *PC.
<realubot> Kraw: Du kan ha armbandet på dig när du raggar brudar på stan också.
<realubot> Så du har fler användningsområden för armbandet.
<Dynamit> vilket är enkelt ta handfatet med ena handen & den andra på elementet så var statisk elekrisetet borta
<Dynamit> LOL kan inte stava just nu
<realubot> Jag tycker det är onödigt att riskera att skada elektronik för 5 lax bara för att spara 100 kr.
<Kraw> realubot: Hur tänkte du att man ska ragga med det?
<Dynamit> ESD-armbanden tar bort just risken för ESD dock så vet man vad man gör så är det bara onödigt tjafs
<realubot> Du har ju armbandet i framtiden om du ska bygga en ny dator eller hjälpa någon att bygga en dator.
<Kraw> Dynamit: Det här blir mitt första bygge.
<realubot> Kraw: Du riskerar inte att skrämma iväg brudarna genom att stöta på för tidigt.
<Kraw> realubot: Jag tänker köpa det men det känns bara onödigt.
<realubot> Det gäller att ha tajming. Sätta in stöten i rätta läget.
<Kraw> :D
<Dynamit> Kan du elektronik lära på något sätt håll på med bil eller något?
<realubot> Jag?
<Kraw> Jag?
<Dynamit> Kraw
<Kraw> Nej
<Dynamit> hm du ska nog skaffa ESD-armband
<realubot> Jag har läst ellära på gymnasiet. That's it. Sedan har man snappat upp lite hör och var under åren.
<Dynamit> eftersom du antagligen då inte vet hur ESD uppstår
<realubot> *här
<Dynamit> ellära hm då borde du veta grunden för hur ESD uppstår egentligen
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Jag vet att det beror på ett överskott av elektroner.
<Kraw> Det här är mitt första bygge och troligen inte mitt sista.
<Kraw> realubot: Förövrigt så ska jag bygga in 180mm fläkt på sidan senare :)
<realubot> Då kommer du ha användning för armbandet i framtiden om du bara lägger det på ett ställa där du hittar det.
<Dynamit> Kraw: det var ju litet 200mm bigboy är ju mer fart i
<realubot> Kraw: Jag rekommenderar att du samlar allt som hör till ditt datorbygge i lådan till moderkortet. Så vet du var du har manualet, installationsskivor till drivrutiner för modekortet (Windows), kablar e.t.c.
<Dynamit> sedan kanske man ska ha Chassi som har nytta av 3 180mm fläktar två 90mm fläktar 1 bigboy fläkt
<Kraw> Dynamit: Det finns inte plats för det.
<realubot> Kraw: Och släng absolut inte det som blir över efter monteringen. :)
<realubot> Dynamit: Varför?
<Dynamit> Var mest bara för att jäklas med dig Kraw. Du ska inte ta allting jag säger helt bokstavligt
<Kraw> Dynamit realubot: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/127536-fractal_design_arc-svart
<realubot> Kraw: Jag har sett det.
<Kraw> Juste
<realubot> Det finns fläktplatser så det räcker enligt mig.
<Kraw> Mjo, ska bygga in en 180mm sen får jag se :)
<realubot> Kraw: Kolla gärna in några chassin i samma prisklass i en butik. Du bor ju i Sthlm så det borde ju finnas butiker där demoex finns. Webhallen, Inet?
<Dynamit> http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=Njkz&lan=us
<realubot> Då kan du kolla på Fractal m.fl. IRL innan köp.
<Dynamit> där du Kraw där har du det stora asset jag har i Brandbergen
<Kraw> realubot: Funderar på att slippa frakt o hämta själv eller ta det med frakt
<realubot> Kraw: Det här är ett alt.: http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=NzA0OTIz
<realubot> Som jag har tipsat om innan också. Det och Corsair 300R.
<Kraw> Eh, sluta nu.
<Kraw> realubot: Varför säljer inte Webbhallen 180mm fläktar?
<realubot> Kraw: Tänk på att fronten på Fractals är av plast och inte metall som den ser ut att vara. Tror jag i.a.f.
<Dynamit> oj skrev fel var 5st 120mm fläktar
<realubot> Kraw: Dom tycker att fläktar är för töntar.
<Dynamit> men men
<realubot> Hårdingar sliter ut fläktarna ur datorn det första dom gör.
<Dynamit> Nu ska jag umgås med polare
<Dynamit> ha det bra
<Kraw> Ska jag ta ut alla fläktar innan jag börjar bygga realubot?
<realubot> Dynamit: Hälsa polaren från mig.
<realubot> Kraw: Jag skojar bara med dig. Låt fläktarna som sitter i chassit vara kvar.
<Kraw> realubot: Varför? Kan ju lika gärna flytta dom.
<realubot> Kraw: OM dom låter för mycket så skruva ner varvtalet och om dom fortfarande låter för mycket eller kyler för dåligt så får du köpa nya, bättre fläktar som ersättning.
<realubot> Kraw: Varför ska du flytta fläktarna?
<realubot> Kraw: Chassi-tillverkaren har sannolikt placerat fläktarna så där dom gör störst nytta i chassit, d.v.s. kyler systemet bäst.
<Kraw> realubot: Inte vet jag, du sa det.
<realubot> Kraw: Det gäller ju att skapa ett bra luftflöde i chassit.
<realubot> Kraw: Jag skojade bara om att ta bort alla fläktar.
<Kraw> realubot: "Bara frontpanelen som är en aning plastig" skrev en som betyg på chassit.
<realubot> Kraw: Ja.
<realubot> Tyvärr är det ofta så. Jag stör mig på det.
<realubot> Jag vill ha chassin utan plastfront.
<Kraw> Eh, skitsamma.
<Kraw> Återkommer, ska äta.
<realubot> Jag tycker det förstör designen med plastfront.
<realubot> Dock så har 99% plastfront.
<Kraw> realubot: Mjo, varför är det just bara frontpanelen som är plast?
<Kraw> Asså, det finns knappt 180mm fläktar.
<Kraw> realubot: Har en idé!
<joel135> tjenare #ubuntu-se
<Kraw> joel135: Hej hej
<joel135> har ni hört talas om UDEdir? hittar inte vad det är
<Kraw> Jag har aldrig hört talas om det, låter dock som en directory.
<joel135> jag tycker också det
<Kraw> Har du testat googlat
<Kraw> joel135: Verkar har hittat något på google
<joel135> såg namnet först när jag försökte läsa argv[2] i ett c++-program med argc = 1
<joel135> vad?
<Kraw> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man7/desktop-profiles.7.html
<joel135> verkar stå för unix desktop environment -- spännande!
<Kraw> :)
<swecarp> hejsan Philip5
<Philip5> swecarp: kena
<swecarp> hur är det
<Philip5> bara bra. kom precis hem efter att ha firat påsken hos mina föräldrar
<Kraw> Påsk är överskattat, en vanlig vardag.
<Philip5> bara med mer mat
<Kraw> Mer mat, mer folk, mer godis, mer dryck, mer bakfulla.. ..
<Philip5> typ
<swecarp> Philip5,  ett litet tips gällande digikam kolla qt4  filerna det är nog något sdfär som spökar för min del
<Philip5> swecarp: själv då? pysslat med något kul?
<swecarp> försöker få min inbygda sd kortsläsare att funka
<swecarp> samt gjort ett par rader översättning
<Philip5> swecarp: fast det är ju lite konstigt att det mest varkar hända dig eller på sin höjd i kombination med canon? eller blir det även med kortläsare?
<Kraw> Värt att köpa nyonrör eventuellt fläktar som lyser för att få lite finare dator? :)
<swecarp> kortläsaren är ett kapittel för sig  när jag tittar i infon om hårdvara så finns den där m,en näör jag sätter i kortet så försvinner den
<swecarp> varför skall jag få alla konstigheter
<Philip5> säker på att din kortläsare stödjer ditt kort? om du har ett nyare kort och en äldre läsare så är det inte säkert att den stödjer nyare kort
<swecarp> gammal läsare det står att den skall ta sd kort kameran har sd kort
<swecarp> trasig läsare tror jag
<Philip5> jo men det har kommit nyare sd-kort med annan specifikation som äldre läsare brukar ha svårt för
<Philip5> tror gränsen brukar vara att gamla läsare har svårt med nya kort på 8 eller 16 gb
<Philip5> står det sdhc eller sdxc på ditt sd-kort?
<swecarp> kan vara så för när jag har satt i kortet så försvinner läsaren från hårdvaru profilen
<swecarp> sd hc kort 8gb
<Philip5> då borde det inte vara det problemet kan jag tycka
<Philip5> fast tydligen finns det även sdhc spec 1.0 och 2.0
<Philip5> vet inte om gamla kan ha problem med 2.0 kort
<swecarp> kan vara så ska se om jag kan investera i en kortläsare
<Philip5> min gamla kortläsare klarar iaf inte mina nya kort
<Philip5> i alla fall kanske om du kan testa med en nyare läsare
<Philip5> jag borde också köpa en ny som stödjer usb 3.0 och senaste kortstandarder
<Philip5> men så vill jag att de ska vara designmässigt snygga också :)
<Philip5> swecarp: du har inget gammalt sd-kort som du kan testa om det funkar med kortläsaren?
<swecarp> nej inget gammaölt hadde ett 2gb i min lilla kamera men samma fel där
<Philip5> man kan ju tycka att det gamla på 2 gb borde funka med läsaren iaf
<swecarp> kan vara ett drivrutin fel
<Philip5> kan vara
<swecarp> det ser ut som den ska funka i alla listor men inte då
<Kraw> Hm, jag har påsklov.
<swecarp> härligt Kraw
<Kraw> swecarp: Nja, funderar på dvad jag ska göra :P
<Kraw> propus: Har du dött?
<swecarp> ajdå inget att göra
<Kraw> Hehe, kommer troligen ha min dator under vecka så jag vet nog vad jag ska göra.
<swecarp> den nya ????
<Kraw> Aa
<swecarp> massa att göra då instalera och fixa
<Kraw> swecarp: Mjo, kommer bli spännande då det är mitt första bygg. Ska bygga själv också.
<swecarp> hmmmm ta det lungt och var osvensk läs hela instruktions boken innan du börjar
<Kraw> Hehe, nej.
<Kraw> Jag har kollat x antal videoguider och flertal guider så har koll
<swecarp> jasså byggihop och om det inte funkar så läser du
<Kraw> Då sitter jag här och grinar
<swecarp> grinar över en pajad cpu och moderkort och en rasad sdd
<Kraw> Nejdå, inget sånt kommer hända.
<Kraw> swecarp: Kommer inte ha en SSD.
<swecarp> ok ändrade du dig
<Kraw> swecarp: Ja, http://yeyfiles.net/kattmat/7Xnwvc.PNG
<Kraw> Skärmen är inte min.
<maxjezy> har vi någon från sundsvall här?
<maxjezy> skulle verkligen behöva lite hjälp lokalt.
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> härnösand
<coobra> :FD
<maxjezy> coobra, det gäller att jag varit otrogen och nu sitter jag under ett skjul av plåt och bark och skulle vilja ha pizza utkört
<maxjezy> :P
<maxjezy> allt det där om otrogen och skjul var dock påhitt.
<maxjezy> jäkla pizzeria man har här, vägrar svara på telefon
<maxjezy> efterblivet att öppettider inte respekteras i dagens sverige
<coobra> haha
<coobra> minikrogen  :p
<maxjezy> shit, pommes, skithungrig.
<coobra> maxjezy: ät bark
<maxjezy> nom nom
 * maxjezy bjuder över coobra och resten av kanalen på bark
<coobra> barkparty :D
<maxjezy> ta med knivar så täljer vi det vi inte orkar äta upp
<maxjezy> bark av bästa sort
<maxjezy> tunn- krispig och torr.
<coobra> haha
<coobra> ;D
<phezo> Can anyone help translate something?
<arand> phezo: from swedish to english I presume?
<phezo> You presume correctly, I would have used google translate to get the general idea ts hand written paper so its hard to decipher the letters.
<phezo> http://s7.postimage.org/4aro8qtbt/AN00334317_001_l.jpg
<Kraw> Bruce den allsmäktige på 4an!
<arand> phezo: Whoa, that's deciphering even for someone who knows swedish :) I think I can get the basic idea though... hmm
<Buse> Okej nu har jag ett problem, kan någon förklara för mig varför min skräm blir vit så fort den går i väntläge?
<Buse> sen mitt andra problem är, varför min dator inte stänger av sig helt när jag trycker på "stäng av" skärmen blir vit och för blir vit tills det att jag håller nere powerknappen så att den tvångs stängs av
<Kraw> NÃ¥gon som har haft erfarenheter utav Webbhallen?
<Kraw> har erfarenheter kanske det ska vara :)
<t^> jag har köpt prylar därifrån
<t^> NL på webbhallen :>
<Kraw> Jag hämtade min dator där, blev dåligt bemöt i kassan men supporten var extremt trevlig :)
<Kraw> Dock känns det bättre att handla från Inet.se/Komplett men det går inte.
<t^> tror företaget är lika seriöst som komplett
<t^> däremot finns det ju alltid ägg
<t^> däremot televaruhuset och sekvencia har jag shoppat ifrån hehe
<t^> satan va jag har fått bråka
<Kraw> Aja, blir jag dåligt bemött i kassan igen då blir jag arg.
<t^> bara kört online hos webhallen
<t^> sketsnabb leverans vare också
<t^> ska nog köpa logitechs bluetooth länk därifrån
<Kraw> Aha, vad bra.
<Kraw> Ska beställa imorgon (Måndag), bör få allting senast Torsdag?
<t^> beställer du nu så skickar dom nog imorn :)
<t^> vad ska du köpa för fint ?
<Kraw> http://yeyfiles.net/kattmat/7Xnwvc.PNG
<lag^> Det är annandag påsk imorgon! *påminna*
<lag^> Jag tror inte de skickar något då.
<lag^> röd dag.
<Kraw> Jag bor nära Uppsala och Stockholm så funderar på att åka och hämta allting.
<lag^> upplands väsby?
<Kraw> Utanför Rimbo som ligger nära Norrtälje.
<lag^> Aha
<Kraw> Jag bor mellan Norrtälje och Rimbo.
<lag^> Gotcha
<Kraw> Jag bor mellan Norrtälje och Uppsala*
<t^> duger 500w då ? :O
<lag^> Jag bor mellan Tensta och Kista
<lag^> ehu..
<Kraw> lag^: Om alla mina delar finns t.e.x i Uppsala, kan jag åka o hämta allting då?
<t^> justja dessa röda dagar :D
<lag^> Kraw: om allt finns behöver du inte ens boka, .. bara att åka och handla :)
<Kraw> Varför säger ingen något för, hade kunnat åkt idag!
<lag^> RÖD DAG?
<lag^> Most likely stängt.
<Kraw> Juste, kan inte dagarna.
<lag^> haha
<Kraw> Förövrigt så var jag i Tensta häromdagen.
<lag^> haru missat att det är påsk?
<lag^> oh stackare.
<Kraw> Nej jag förstod det igår när jag kom hem.
<Kraw> Fick massor utav godis och mat, då förstod jag att det var något.
<lag^> :D
<lag^> Hade kunnat vara jul
<lag^> vädret är ju densamma :D
<Kraw> Haha, så bränd är jag inte.
<lag^> :)
<Kraw> Dock trodde jag det var sportlov.
<lag^> Nä den är förbi :)
<Kraw> Mhm, fick höra det.
<lag^> Haha, är det så illa?
<Kraw> Inte hela tiden men ibland :D
<lag^> :p
<lag^> Okej, nu har jag ätit upp en 100g Marabou chokladkaka..  på typ en minut :(
<lag^> nä okej, men fem minuter..
<Kraw> Det är inte så farligt :)
<t^> tjockis ;P
<mewtwo> martin åt upp all min choklad
<mewtwo> :D
<lag^> Men jag äter inte såhär mycket choklad på en gång..
<lag^> nåt är fel :P
<lag^> mewtwo: Who's that :o
<t^> haft en 200grammare på jobbet över en vecka nu
<t^> småpillar lite på den bah
<lag^> :p
<Kraw> Seriöst, chocklad som är så gott.
<Kraw> Ny måste bli yngre!
<lag^> :o
<lag^> what?
<Kraw> När man är liten gillar man Chocklad.
<lag^> Hade över en från klassen igår och pluggade.. Så tog hon med en 2liters cola , och en jävla massa choklad :( colan är inte ens öppnad. Tror hon försöker göra mig tjockare än vad jag redan är :P
<Kraw> Om man blir förvånad över att man har ätit upp en 100G Chocklad kaka, då är det något fel.
<lag^> haha
<lag^> men jag brukar inte äta upp så snabbt
<Kraw> Aha, trodde du inte gillade Chocklad :)
<lag^> jodå, men i måttliga mängder :)
<mewtwo> lag^: min och thomas gemensamme vän
<lag^> mewtwo: Aha
<lag^> Vem är two då?
<mewtwo> two?
<Kraw> DET VAR VÄL SJÄLVASTE FAN ATT MINA SAKER INTE FINNS PÅ SAMMA STÄLLE
<lag^> mewtwo: mew-two :o I just assumed :P
<Kraw> Mitt chassi, som jag verkligen verkligen vill ha finns inte i Uppsala men resten fins.
<lag^> Kraw: :(
<Kraw> finns*
<lag^> Dåså, ta en tripp till stockholm också :P
<mewmin> märkte inte att jag bytt nick
<Kraw> lag^: Där fattades 3st saker, ingen idé.
<Kraw> Byta chassi, eller vänta.
<Kraw> realubot: Vi har ett problem..
<lag^> Kraw: Måste du ha allt på en gång då?
<Kraw> Eh ja
<lag^> :(
<lag^> But why?
<Kraw> Ska jag hämta allting förutom chassi? :)
<Kraw> Funderar på att välja Define R3 och hämta allting imorgon.
<Kraw> Jag behöver prata med min mentor, realubot vart är du?
<Kraw> CasperN?
<CasperN> что?
<lag^> haha
<lag^> Kraw: jag menade att du kan handla allt utom chassit i uppsala. Sen till stockholm och handla chassit :o
<Kraw> lag^: Det är för långt, går inte.
<lag^> Kraw: Nu är du bara negativ :)
<Kraw> lag^: Jag har ingen bil så min mor vill nog inte skjutsa mig överallt.
<lag^> Kraw: Annars kan du väl beställa och be om att få hämta ut allt i uppsala bara
<lag^> aww :(
<Kraw> CasperN: Alla min delar finns i Uppsala, förutom mitt chassi. Måste byta eller vänta.
<Kraw> lag^: Är 16år förövrigt, inte lätt att färdas då.
<lag^> haha
<lag^> säg det då
<lag^> "har ingen bil" :p
<kes0> =)
<Kraw> :D
<lag^> gåre inga bussar till rimbo? :D
<coobra> jo
<coobra> eller ifrån  ?
<lag^> bra! problem solved :)
<CasperN> Kraw: du borde köpt en moppe istället för en dator :)
<lag^> stockholm
<coobra> :D
<coobra> haha
<spacebug-> tjena coobra
<coobra> spacebug-:
<Kraw> CasperN: Ska jag?
<coobra> !!!
<Kraw> lag^: Jo men tror du jag åker komunallt med en dator?
<Kraw> Köper hegge istället, blir lättare..
<lag^> Kraw: nä, men med ett chassi?
<CasperN> om några år kommer du inte ha råd med moppe, men råd med dator, så det vore bättre att passa på nu
<CasperN> (beninpriset)
<Kraw> Jag skiter väl i en mope? Tar mig fram via internet och via bil.
<Kraw> Bus
<Kraw> Ben
<CasperN> 16 år, då är det hög tid att skaffa bil iof
<Kraw> CasperN: Juste, jag får övningsköra! Det hade jag glömt.
<Kraw> Förövrigt, finns det någon butik i Uppsala som säljer komponenter? Komplett/inet?
<Kraw> lag^: http://www.inet.se/produkt/6911338/corsair-carbide-300r-svart
<Kraw> Det finns i Uppsala, 1st!
<CasperN> deal extreme har billiga prylar och fri frakt :)
<CasperN> fast de ligger till största del i Kina :)
<Kraw> CasperN: Eller hittar jag ett annat chassi.
<lag^> Kraw: plz.. jag bryr mig inte om chassis :P du ska se min.. haft samma sen 2004 :P
<Kraw> :P
<Silasle> webhallen finns i uppsala
<lag^> Vi vet!
<lag^> han vet okså.
<Kraw> Silasle: Det är därifrån jag handlar ifrån :)
<Kraw> Tänkte någon annan butik.
<Silasle> Ok :p
<Kraw> Alla min delar finns, förutom mitt chassi så behöver hitta ett nytt chassi eventuellt en annan butik
<Silasle> Alina?
<lag^> Nä, om man skulle ta och bli proffs på nätverk nån gång!
<Kraw> lag^: Svårt
<lag^> Kraw: äsch! Har fyllt ett helt kollegieblock med anteckningar :P
<lag^> och jag är långt ifrån klar med kursen :(
<Silasle> 20st i lager i uppsala kungshörnet: http://www.alina.se/Produkt.aspx?r=pl&T2=CC-9011014-WW
<lag^> Dags att plugga vidare. HEjdå!
<Kraw> lag^: Pluggar du något roligt? Linux? Webbutveckling? Programmering?
<Kraw> Silasle: Det är inte chassit som jag ska köpa, dock kan jag kika om det finns!
<lag^> Kraw: linux och cisco
<Silasle> Hehe, har inte hängt med i diskutionen...
<lag^> ss :p
<Kraw> Silasle: http://www.alina.se/Produkt.aspx?r=pl&T2=FD-CA-ARC-BL
<Kraw> DET FANNS
<Kraw> Dock, ska jag byta chassi. Hittade ett annat chassi som ser ut som Arc fast är billigare.
<Kraw> http://www.inet.se/produkt/6900463/fractal-design-core-3000-svart
<Silasle> Tror inte core 3000 var så speciellt bra
<Kraw> Silasle: Har hört det jag med, därför jag vill ha arc!
<Kraw> Silasle: Förövrigt, säljer Alina dator komponenter?
<Silasle> 200:- kan nog arc vara värt
<Silasle> Jepp, alina säljer rätt mycket sånt
<Kraw> Fan, vill helst köpa allting på samma ställe.
<Silasle> Får man se resten av inköpslistan? :)
<Kraw> http://yeyfiles.net/kattmat/7Xnwvc.PNG
<Kraw> Dock är den där några dagar gamla, så vet att allting finns förutom chassit.
<Silasle> Inte läge att stå ut några veckor till och vänta på nästa generations processorer (ivy bridge)?
<Kraw> Tyvärr inte, nöjer mig med i5.
<Silasle> "Nöjer mig"... i5 2500K är jäkligt bra ;)
<Kraw> Ja, självklart.
<Kraw> Fan, jävla webbhallen.
<Kraw> R3, vad tycker ni om det?
<Silasle> Det var trevligt att bygga i iallafall.
<Kraw> Har du R3 själv?
<Silasle> Men såg väldigt lättrepat ut
<Silasle> En kompis till mig
<Silasle> Som jag hjälpte med ihoppbyggningen
<Kraw> Silasle: den hade inga 2,5" platser eller hur?
<Silasle> Osäker, men verkar inte så
<Silasle> Vad ska du med dem?
<Kraw> Det behöver jag.
<Kraw> Silasle: Den den HDD'n jag köper ska jag ha Windows, sen har jag en 160GB HDD från min laptop som jag ska ha Linux på. Senare när jag har lust köper jag en SSD och har Linux på den istället.
<Silasle> Köp ett par http://www.alina.se/Produkt.aspx?r=pl&T2=RAM-5
<Kraw> Eh, onödigt.
<Kraw> Köper hellre att chassi där 2,5" fungerar i 3,5" (Arc..)
<Silasle> Om det finns så. Kostar ju samma
<Kraw> Core 3000r ser änåd helt okej ut.
<Kraw> Vilken påskdag är det imorgon?
<Silasle> Om du bara ska bygga ihop det en gång och sen inte röra det speciellt ofta så duger det väl
<Kraw> Silasle: Jag valde arc för det kunde jag pilla mycket med och det var väldigt snyggt!
<Kraw> Man kunde sätta in 180mm fläkt och massor utav andra saker sen var det snyggt.
<antii> Kraw: annandag påsk
<Kraw> antii: Tackar!
<antii> Finns kalender :p
<Kraw> 12-16.00 har Webbhallen öppet imorgon.
<antii> http://www.kalender.se/
<antii> webhallen heter de väl?
<Kraw> Det betyder att jag måste gå upp tidigt.
<Kraw> Du har helt rätt andjons
<Kraw> antii
<antii> Kraw: vad ska du köpa?
<Kraw> Dock stavar jag alltid web med 2st B = webb
<Kraw> antii: http://yeyfiles.net/kattmat/7Xnwvc.PNG
<antii> hmpf
<antii> ingen ssd?
<Kraw> Nej, fick inte för einand tror jag det var eller om det var CasperN.
<antii> ok.
<einand> ?
<Kraw> Sen litar jag inte på SSD heller, går sönder så lätt.
<antii> Kraw: Ok.
<Kraw> einand: Var det du som hade åsikter om SSD?
<einand> ja
<antii> Kraw: Mekaniska hårddisken går nog sönder lättare....
<Kraw> Okej, då hade jag rätt.
<antii> eller "hårddisken"
<einand> ja, mekanisk hårdiskgår sönder lättare om man slänger den i marken
<einand> men i drift pajar en ssd snabbare
<Silasle> Förresten, inget grafikkort?
<antii> einand: vilket påstående..
<antii> ssdn räcker gott till nästa datorköp iallafall :P
<Kraw> Silasle: Inga pengar till det, får köra på Intel Graphic 3000 sen köpa Grafikkort.
<Kraw> Självklart, ska beställa fläktar, SSD och grafikkort.
<Silasle> Ok
<spacebug-> finns det nått bra program för att kontrollera en hårddisk? gärna på en live-cd eller liknande
<antii> spacebug-: kontrollera om den mår dåligt eller snabbhet?
<spacebug-> om den mår dålig va det gäller sektorer osv
<Silasle> Disk utility finns med i ubuntu
<Kraw> einand: realubot bad mig fråga dig varför det är så viktigt med Antistat armband då jag anser det onödigt men köper det ädnå.
<spacebug-> min eeebox har börjat spotta ut felmeddelande om sda men jag vet inte om det är filsystemet eller själva disken
<antii> spacebug-: sudo fsck -t ext4 -l bad-blocks /dev/sda*
<spacebug-> antii: de nska va unmountat då eller?
<Silasle> spacebug-: Disk utility funkar vad jag vet utmärkt. Finns en hel hög med info där.
<spacebug-> Silasle: ok
<antii> spacebug-: kör disk utility som Silasle säger om du vill ha grafisk info
<antii> spacebug-: kör sudo badblocks -v /dev/sda1 > bad-blocks
<antii> sen kör du kommandot jag skrev
<antii> ext3/ext4 beroende på vad du har :p
<spacebug-> antii: mountad eller ej?
<einand> Kraw: problemet med statiselektrisitet är att du inte märker det med en gång, utan först efter några veckor
<antii> spacebug-: funkar mountad.
<einand> Kraw: sök på det på youtube så ser du varför
<Silasle> http://www.nordichardware.se/bloggarv2/143-Martin%20L/45552-blogg-esd-den-osynliga-marodoeren-.html
<spacebug-> ok
<Kraw> Jag har köpt ett sådant armband, men det känns lite "noobigt" att ha ett armband?
<antii> Kraw: sluta trolla :p
<Silasle> Hellre känna sig noobig än att ha ett strulande moderkort om några månader ;)
<Kraw> Det känns noobigt, SweClockers/Linustechtips eller någon av dom använder något jävla armband :P
<Kraw> Silasle: Sant..
<Silasle> Men om man ska vara ärlig, mitt ligger mest i ett skåp :p
<Kraw> :D
<Kraw> Aja, bra att ha. Mitt första bygge blir nu.
<antii> Kraw: glöm inte distanserna!
<Kraw> antii: ?
<Kraw> Distanserna?
<Silasle> antii: Tänkte också skriva det :p
<antii> Silasle: haha :P..
<antii> Silasle: råkat ut för det? :D
<antii> Kraw: http://www.skruvcentralen.se/images/distanser.jpg, de som monteras i chassit så att moderkortet inte ska nudda chassiytan.
<Silasle> Nja, kollade lite dumt på dem första gången, men gick som tur var efter en guide då :D
<Kraw> antii: det får man med hoppas jag?
<antii> japp
<Kraw> Vad bra.
<antii> Kraw: men om du glömmer dem, o skruvar fast moderkortet i chassit så kommer du bli ledsen :(.
<Kraw> Silasle: Upptäckte precis att Arc är uppgradering utav Core 3000
<Kraw> antii: Då märker jag ifl hur långt tid det tar för en dator att falla från mitt fönster.
<antii> Kraw: Äh, du kan nog få delarna på garanti :P
<antii> "oops"
<Silasle> ;)
<Kraw> :)
<Kraw> Någon som vill hjälpa mig med chassi så jag blir klar någon jävla gång
<Kraw> :P
<Silasle> Finns det fortfarande ingen bättre guide än http://archive.64bits.se/guider/pcbyggarskola/ ?
<antii> Kraw: vad behöver du hjälp med?
<Kraw> antii: ALLTING förutom mitt chassi finns hos Webbhallen i Uppsala där jag ska hämta allting imorgon så måste byta ut chassit eller vänta..
<antii> ?
<antii> finns det inte i lager?
<Kraw> Exakt
<antii> köp ett fractal design r3 :D
<Kraw> antii: Det funderar jag på, dock gillar jag inte utseendet.
<antii> finns i lager.
<antii> grymt bra ljudisolering i dem
<Silasle> Van datoranvändare=Define R3, Nörd ala sweclockers som inte bryr sig om ljud=Arc, billigt men ok=Core-serien
<Kraw> Jag tycket Arc ser bättre ut sen bryr jag mig mer om kylning än ljud.
<Kraw> Sen har R3 inte plats för 2,5".
<Kraw> I Arc kunde man ha 2,5" diskar i 3,5" då man kunde välja.
<Silasle> 2.5 funkar i define också
<Silasle> http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/74-chassin-och-nataggregat/1023059-angaende-ssd-i-define-r3-chassi-utan-3-5-adapter/
<antii> Kraw: vadå inte plats? du får ju en 2,5" adapter till din ssd..
<Silasle> 8x 3.5"/2.5"
<Kraw> antii: Jag har en 160GB 7200RPM HDD från min laptop som kräver 2,5".
<antii> T_T
<Kraw> Aha, så som det var i Arc chassit var det i R3!
<Kraw> Vafan, ska man inhandla det.
<antii> Do it
<Silasle> R3 är bra, du borde inte bli helt missnöjd iallafall ;)
<Kraw> Måste kolla på youtube ^_^
<Kraw> antii: Har du R3?
<antii> R2
<Silasle> Det enda jag hade att klaga på var de där förbaskade gummigrejerna som lossnade hela tiden :D
<Kraw> Silasle: Hur var kylningen? Jag valde Arc för att det var så bra kylning!
<Silasle> Ingen aning, hade det bara i typ tre timmar här
<Silasle> Däremot så kan jag säga att det var riktigt tyst
<Kraw> Jag kommer köpa fläktar så mina komponenter mår bra men vill inte att dom går sönder ibörjan för att det är dålig kylning.
<Silasle> Köper du det hos inet får du med en extra fläkt
<antii> Fan blir ju sugen på datorbygge :D
<CasperN> Fan blir sugen på brobygge :D
<CasperN> http://highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Aizhai_Bridge
<Silasle> Jag är sugen på att bygga färdigt min AA-batterier till Usb-Mobilladdare.
<spacebug-> hum
<antii> CasperN: :P
<Silasle> Alltid dessa kineser...
<CasperN> ja, snart slavar vi åt dem
<CasperN> men seriöst, det där borde få en bana i ett need for speed spel
<Kraw> Silasle: Det får man hos Webhallen också.
<Kraw> Förövrigt, tror ni man kan bära allting till bussen och åka buss med allting jag ska beställa?
<Silasle> Ok
<Silasle> Man kan nog, men man vill verkligen inte
<Silasle> Chassipaket är enorma, likaså skärmen
<Kraw> Asså, om jag ringer dom innan jag kommer kan man få allting i ett paket eller något?
<Silasle> Var beredd på att ett chassie väger sådär 11-12 kilo
<antii> Silasle: Släpade hem ett på tåget förut :D
<Kraw> 12.6KG väger det.
<antii> Och fick gå 2km med det :>.
<Silasle> Idiot :p
<Kraw> Jag behöver bära det till bussen sen inget mer.
<antii> Silasle: Fanns inga andra sätt :(.
<antii> DÃ¥.
<Silasle> Var bor du?
<Kraw> Vem?
<Silasle> antii
<antii> Silasle: I skogen
<Kraw> R3 ser fint ut
<Silasle> DÃ¥ slapp du springa omkring i storstan iallafall :)
<antii> Silasle: fast jag köpte det på webhallen sveavägen
<antii> ;)
<kes0> Han bor i övre soppero
<kes0> ;P
<Silasle> 1 616 km, 8 dagar 4 timmar mellan övre soppero och sveavägen
<kes0> =). 8 dagar med cykel?
<Silasle> GÃ¥
<Silasle> Genom finland och åland
<kes0> Jaha hehe
<Kraw> R3 imorgon eller vänta på Arc.
<Silasle> Denna rutt inkluderar en färja. Den här rutten går genom flera länder. Tack google maps!
<kes0> =)
<Kraw> Väska och dra ner alla komponenter och skärmen sen bära på chassit. Eventuellt chassit och Skärmen.
<Kraw> Bör gå
<Silasle> Ta med  dig nån mer som kan bära
<Kraw> Får prata med mor om han ska åka o handla ^^;
<antii> Är din mamma din pappa?
<Kraw> HON
<Kraw> Fan, skriver alltid fel.
<antii> Hen
<Kraw> Den ska jag börja skriva
<Kraw> Asså, Core 3000 ser inte så illa ut
<Silasle> Tänk såhär: "Är Arc/R3 värt två dyra pizzor mindre?"
<Kraw> Arc: Bättre luft/ser bättre ut - Core 3000: Bra luft/ser okej ut - R3: Ser bra ut/Bra ljud
<Silasle> Arc/R3: roligare/enklare att bygga i
<Kraw> Mjo, blir nog R3.
<Kraw> Det vita var så mycket snyggare än det svarta.
<Silasle> Sov på det. Du måste ju upp innan lunch imorrn :p
<spacebug-> kan det verkligen va sant att ni har mer problem att bestämma er för saker än mig? ;)
<Kraw>  Jag har svårt att bestämma mig, som ni har märkt
<Kraw> Dock åker jag imorgon o hämtar allting, sen får vi se hur bra det går för mig att bygga.
<Kraw> Har typ kikat på några videoguider samt några HTTP guider men vet inte vilken jag ska följa imorgon.
<Silasle> Jag följde http://archive.64bits.se/guider/pcbyggarskola/ , men den är lite out of date, även om i princip allt fortfarande stämmer
<Kraw> Så om jag följer den går allting bra?
<Silasle> http://www.nordichardware.se/component/content/article/26-guides/22131-datorbyggarskolan.html?start=0#content
<Silasle> Den är lite nyare
<Kraw> Hur lång tid tar det att bygga en dator? Det kommer ta runt 2h för mig tror jag då jag kommer bygga sakta :P
<Silasle> Räkna med 2-3h första gången och ta gott om tid på dig
<Kraw> Okej, sen blir det att dygna!
<Silasle> Nordichardware-guiden verkade riktigt bra, och aktuell
<Kraw> Jag vill ha mer bilder, det där med IO plåten och sådant var lite oklart för mig i den där guiden.
<Kraw> Distanserna också.
<Silasle> Vilken av dem?
<Kraw> Nordichardware, förstod ingenting om vilka skruvar som var distanser etc.
<Silasle> Kolla om du gillar 64bits bättre
<Silasle> Lite mer rakt på sak och mindre onödig förvirrande info i den
<Kraw> Jo, där förstod jag mer.
<Kraw> Har inte komplett.se någon hur man bygger en dator?
<Silasle> http://www.komplett.se/k/k.aspx?action=custserv&topic=buildyourownpc
<Silasle> Tydligen
<Kraw> Hittade den precis också :P
<Silasle> Den mest aktuella hittills.
<spacebug-> du måste ha vattenkyld CPU iaf ;)
<Kraw> spacebug-: ?
<Silasle> varför?
<spacebug-> tystare och svalare
<Silasle> Äh, man klarar sig med den som följer med
<spacebug-> inte jag men jag kör folding@home så cpu:nligger på 100% konstant och med den medföljande kylaren så blev cpu:n ganska varm + att den lär ju mycket mer
<Kraw> Silasle: http://www.komplett.se/mlf/diverse/se/BYOPC/Big/stap5-4.jpg = IO plåten som man får med i Moderkortet som man ska skruva in längst bak i datorn?
<Silasle> Bara trycka fast
<Kraw> Vad bra
<Silasle> spacebug-: Mjo, men alla kör inte foldig 24/7 :p
<spacebug-> =)
<Kraw> Jag skulle gjort det om jag hade bättre internet
<Kraw>  Juste, måste ju välja OS och sådant..
<Kraw> Vad jobbigt.
<Silasle> Folding ska man väl helst köra på grafikkortet? Det är väl effektivare?
<Kraw> Nej?
<Kraw> Man kör den på CPU'n, har jag fått hört ifl.
<Silasle> Man kan köra både och. Men har för mig att grafikkort är snabbare
<Kraw> Vänta, har 12.04 kommit?!
<Silasle> Slutet på april nån gång
<spacebug-> Kraw: nej 26:e
<spacebug-> jag har dock kört det sen alpha 1
<Kraw> Aha, tur.
<Kraw> Jag tror jag kommer köra Kubuntu 11.10
<spacebug-> varför 11.10?
<Kraw> 12.04 finns inte?
<spacebug-> nej men sen när det kommer om 17-18 dagar
<Kraw> Ja, men får väl göra sudo apt-get upgrade när 12.04 kommer :P
<spacebug-> ;)
<Kraw> Det som gör mig lite fundersam är att jag måste installera 2st operativsystem..
<Silasle> Ta windows först
<Kraw> Silasle: Dom på komplett.se säger att man ska installera Nätagget i slutet? Ska man inte göra det först.
<Silasle> Jag  skulle nog också ta det sist
<Kraw> OK
<Kraw> Folk säger att man ska ta in det först.
<Silasle> Spelar nog egentligen ingen roll, förutom att det kan ligga i vägen om man tar det först
<Kraw> Mhm, exakt. Det här verkar inte så svårt nu längre.
<Silasle> Men gonatt på er nu. Man ska ju gå upp idag igen :P
<Kraw> Mhm, måste upp tidigt.. Godnatt på dig!
<Silasle> Är ju lov, då ska man sova länge ;)
<realubot> Kraw: Houston, we have a problem.
<Kraw> realubot: Du kommer nu, tack.
<Kraw> realubot: jag hämtar allting imorgon
<Kraw> Dock finns inte Arc chassit så jag fick råd att välja R3.
<realubot> Ok, kör på det då om det är ok med dig.
<Kraw> realubot: Mjo men jag tänkte på något annat, somsagt gillar inte R3.
<realubot> Corsaris kanske?
<realubot> Corsair 300R?
<realubot> Eller Antec One?
<Kraw> realubot: du ska få se vilka chassin som finns just nu i Uppsala.
<realubot> Kraw: Det tar ju bara några dagar mer om du beställer ett så?
<Kraw> realubot: Nej för jag åker och hämtar allt och vill inte åka flera gånger.
<Kraw> realubot: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/datorkomponenter/chassi/miditower/?store_filter%5B%5D=0&store_filter%5B%5D=5
<Silasle> Varför inte ta en extra promenad till alina och köpa ett arc?
<realubot> Kraw: Dessutom kan du beställa chassit från Inet fraktfritt om du hittar det till nästan samma pris där?
<realubot> Kraw: Med Sweclockers-länk.
<Kraw> realubot: Jo men då måste jag få vänta..
<realubot> Om chassit kostar minst 500 kr så blir det fri frakt.
<realubot> Kraw: Två dagar ja.
<Kraw> realubot: Förövrigt så finns det en butik i Uppsala som säger Arc, dock vet jag inte vart det ligger.
<spacebug-> antii: den hittade inga badblocks så jag behöver väl inte kra nån fsck
<antii> spacebug-: nä
<antii> :)
<spacebug-> ;)
<realubot> Kraw: Äger Arc?
<Kraw> realubot: Antec One, 300R, R3 och Fractal Define core 3000R finns.
<Kraw> realubot: Jag gillar det.
<realubot> Ok. Define R3 är inte fel men jag gillar inte utseendet så värst.
<Kraw> Inte jag heller, dom skulle skippat luckan därfram.
<realubot> Ja, eller haft en i metall.
<Kraw> realubot: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/147464-corsair_carbide_300r-svart
<realubot> Jag vet inte varför dom envisas med att ha frontpaneler i plast.
<Kraw> Det är det du gillar, det finns.
<Kraw> http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/146324-bitfenix_raider-svart - Det finns också.
<realubot> Corsairs R300 har också plastfront men den ser inte så plastig ut på bilden.
<realubot> Nästan alla chassin i den prisklassen har plastfront.
<realubot> Inte Antec One i.o.s.
<Kraw> realubot: Antec One fanns, ska kika på BitFenix Raider nu
<realubot> Kraw: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/136289-bitfenix_shinobi-svart
<realubot> Det är ett annat förslag.
<realubot> Kraw: Det här är ett seriöst alt: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/148931-antec_one-svart
<realubot> Och detta då så klart: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/147464-corsair_carbide_300r-svart
<realubot> Jag rekommenderar Fractal Define R3, Corsair 300R eller Antec One.
<Kraw> realubot: Det ska finnas i Uppsala, vilket Shinobi inte gör.
<realubot> Dom kostar ungefär lika mycket. Det är bara att välja det du gillar bäst.
<Kraw> realubot: Ska kika på youtube på Antec ONe
<realubot> Kraw: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/140794-fractal_design_define_r3-svart
<realubot> Kraw: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/147464-corsair_carbide_300r-svart
<realubot> Kraw: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/148931-antec_one-svart
<Kraw> Mhm, har kikat på alla snart-
<realubot> Dom finns i Uppsala. Inte många, men, men om du köper imorgon (öppet på måndag?) så... Ring på morgonen och reservera chassit i ditt namn.
<x_link> Köp nu ett Fractal, my god =)
<Kraw> realubot: 12-16:00
<realubot> Ska du köpa grejerna måndag eller tisdag?
<realubot> Ok.
<Kraw> Idag
<realubot> Ok.
<Kraw> Antec = Danskt?
<realubot> Ring och hör om chassit finns kvar och reservera. Eller det kanske går att reservera allt via webbsidan? Välja att hämta och betala i butik?
<realubot> Kraw: Jag vet inte om Antec är danskt. Det kanske det är.
<realubot> Fractal är svenskt i.a.f.
<Kraw> Ja, det bör väl gå att reservera om jag säger att jag är påväg o ska köpa det?
<Kraw> Annars väljer jag ett annat chassi som finns där om jag inte hinner
<Kraw> Antec one ser inte nice ut realubot
<realubot> Kraw: "Antec, Inc. is an American-based maker of PC components and accessories.[1] Antec's principal products are computer cases and power supplies. Antec also offers PC cooling products and notebook accessories.[1] Founded in 1986, the company is headquartered in Fremont, California, U.S.A., with additional offices in Rotterdam, the Netherlands.[1] Antec products are sold in over 40 countries.[1]"
<Kraw> Jag kör Svenskt, Fractal <3
<Kraw> realubot: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/135981-fractal_design_core_3000-svart
<spacebug-> jag har en FRACTAL DESIGN MIDITOWER DEFINE R2 BLACK PEARL och är riktigt nöjd
<realubot> Kraw: Jag tänkte inte på det FRactal-chassit utan på Define R3.
<realubot> Kraw: http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/140794-fractal_design_define_r3-svart
<Kraw> Mjo jag vet men vad tycke du om det?
<Kraw> Det är som 300R
<realubot> Kraw: Jag hade hellre valt Corsair 300R eller Antec One än det Fractal-chassit.
<Kraw> Ok
<realubot> Kraw: Tja. Jag har ju inte kollat in specsen men det såg väl ok ut på utsidan.
<Kraw> Det står mellan 300R och R3
<Kraw> realubot: Förövrigt lär jag ju välja R3 med fläkt för samma pris som bara R3? =)
<realubot> Ja, om du kan få det med extra fläkt så visst.
<realubot> spacebug-: "Nu med USB 3.0! Define R3 - uppföljaren till Sveriges populäraste• chassi Define R2! "
<spacebug-> hehe
<Kraw> Jag förstår inte vad USB 3.0 är
<spacebug-> jag tror iofs jg har några såna i bak men
<realubot> Kraw: Det är en ny generation USB-portar som har högre hastighet.
<realubot> Och kanske bättre felkorrigering?
<Kraw> Så vanliga USB går in i USB 3.0?
<realubot> Kraw: Det är "framtidssäkert" med USB 3.0 eftersom det kommer att vara standard för nya USB-grejer kommande åren, typ.
<realubot> Kraw: Jag utgår från att USB 3.0 är bakåtkompatibelt med USB 2.0 ja.
<spacebug-> det är ju bara en låda
<spacebug-> men i bak på moderkortet ha jag no några röda oxå som jag tror är usb3
<realubot> "USB 3.0 har alltmer fått genomslag och alltfler prylar börjar att dyka upp. USB 3.0-enheter kan användas på USB 2.0-portar. Dataöverföringen går i båda riktningarna samtidigt, vilket ger en ordentlig hastighetsökning. Detta är möjligt tack vare fem extra ledare i kabeln."
<realubot> Är det sant?
<realubot> Är det inte tvärtom att USB 2.0 enheter kan användas på USB 3.0 portar?
<spacebug-> öhm..
<realubot> spacebug-: What?
<realubot> Det är väl inte så säkert att det går att använda USB 3.0 grejer i USB 2.0 portar?
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-01
<andol> Morgens
<Screedo> god morgon
<Nafallo> morning
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Screedo> allt väl?
<Barre> andol, HeMan: ni som har signerat med gpg (CFFF8DE4), har ni lust att signera min nya nyckel (ni kan ju validera att jag signerat den med min gamla) 317D3000 ?
<Nafallo> Barre: du har en ffsync server nu?
<Barre> Nafallo: jupps... tackar för tipset =)   fungerar rätt bra faktiskt
<Nafallo> Barre: har du aven firefox pa android? ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: det har jag, och jag tycker den rullar mycket bättre än chrome på mobilen.
<Nafallo> Barre: fungerar den med din syncserver? min vagrar validera min url, och om jag kollar accesslog pratar den inte ens med servern :-/
<Barre> Nafallo: ja, det rullar på utan problem
<Nafallo> :-(
<Nafallo> da vet jag inte varfor min vagrar fungera da...
<Nafallo> kor du ssl till din ffsync?
<Barre> Nafallo: ja, jag kör ssl, ett "riktigt" cert, inte själv-signerat.
<Nafallo> samma har.
<Nafallo> dock cacert...
 * Nafallo funderar pa att kopa ett billigt wildcard nagonstans
<Screedo> wildcard är så du kan köra sub domäner också?
<Nafallo> japp
<Nafallo> *.whatever.tld
<Screedo> kollade runt på det lite, som hastigast, wildcard kostade ca 3k/år
<Screedo> "vanligt" kostade 300:- år
<Nafallo> mjo. for att du inte behover 10 stycken ;-)
<Nafallo> eller ens 15.
<Screedo> jupp :P
 * Barre kör alla tjänster (utom imaps) på samma fqdn  så det räcker med ett =)
<Nafallo> maste finnas billigare dock...
<Screedo> jag kollade bara som hastigast när jag satte upp ssl på min webserver så det kan finnas fler options.
<Nafallo> Barre: samma server? hostname=spof? ;-)
<Screedo> jag ska köpa ett ssl till mig också
<Screedo> men jag lär nog inte köpa wildcard :)
<Barre> Nafallo: jo, samma server (som dock är klustrad), men det är mina privata saker.. frågan om vad jag skall lägga pengarna på... wildcard cert eller fina viner.. .hmmmm
<Nafallo> heh
<Screedo> hehe
<Nafallo> hrm
<Nafallo> man kanske skulle ha en server med en reverse proxy... (squid || varnish) som kan leka SSL for olika boxar.
<Nafallo> spof, men man skulle kunna komma at saker pa okrypterat om man visste var saker lever.
<Nafallo> *kliar huvud*
<Barre> Nafallo: jag körde det förut, men det blev för struligt för lilla mig =)
<Nafallo> tror jag hellre kor wildcard ;-)
<Nafallo> Screedo: forsta traffen pa min sokning = 2k SEK ;-)
<Nafallo> sa redan en tredjedel billigare :-)
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> nice
<Screedo> vardå?
<Nafallo> http://ssl.comodo.com/wildcard-ssl-certificates.php
<Nafallo> eeeew. php...
<Barre> Nafallo: wildcard $109.75   =) på det stället jag köpte ett cert för $12
<Barre> Nafallo: clickssl.com
<Nafallo> Barre: hmm. kollar in det. vet du om deras root ar i normala browsers etc?
<Barre> Nafallo: det har fungerar för mig på samtliga browsers än så länge, det är GeoTrust CA
<Nafallo> ah, nice :-)
<andol> Barre: Tja, om vi ska vara riktigt foliehattiga, vad säges en kort textsnut som förklarar kontexten för nya nyckeln, och som är signerad utav både nya och gamla nycklen? :-)
<razorx> God morgon
<razorx> Nån som är hemma på keymaping?
<Nafallo> Barre, Screedo: nagon av er som kollat pa Gandi's SSL?
<Syconaut> hej hej
<razorx> Hej
<Barre> andol: sure thing.. hur tusan signerar jag ett dokument med två olika nycklar? måste jag köra detached?
<andol> Barre: gpg -u nyckel1 -u nyckel2 ....
<Barre> andol: ahh.. inte svårare än så alltså =)
<andol> Barre: Nej, men å andra sidan rätt odokumenterat har jag för mig.
<Barre> andol: nöjd nu? :) http://gargamel.nu/2013/04/ny-openpgp-nyckel/
<andol> Barre: Verkar inte riktigt vilja validera. Funderar på ifall det beror på att ett "</code>" smygit sin in på fel ställe?
<Barre> andol: jag har redan tagit bort det
<Barre> :/
<andol> Barre: Klagar likväl på felaktiga signatur. Måhända att i samband med den fix-operationen så fick du inte trasigt whitespace någonstans?
<andol> Barre: Tittar man dessutom i html-sourcen så ser man artefakter där som &nbsp; etc, vilket antagligne inte hjälper.
<Barre> andol: aarghh.. nu då?
<Barre> nej... det är wp som formaterar konstigt...
<Barre> andol: men jag har ju länkat till asc-dokumentet jue
<niklaswe> Någon här inne som har en tellstick och proove 31000 ? som så fall skulle vilja dela med sig av sin tellstick.conf :)
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> gandi multi-domain...
<Screedo> Nafallo: har int ekollat in gandi's ssl, billigt? :)
<Nafallo> Screedo: hyfsat.
<Screedo> ok
<Nafallo> https://www.gandi.net/ssl
<Nafallo> £11 single-address. £36 multi-domain triple-address.
<Nafallo> hrm. billigare med tre certs istallet for ett?
<Nafallo> hrrrrm
<Nafallo> Barre: du anvande apache for din ffsync?
 * Nafallo funderar pa att peta ihop en applicationsserver
<Screedo> där Barre hade reggat sitt cert var också billigt? $12/år :)
<Nafallo> mjo, fast for mig vore gandi enklare eftersom jag anvander dem for alla mina domaner redan :-)
<Screedo> ok :)
<Screedo> då är det ju bara att köra på :)
<Nafallo> mjo, fast forst maste jag lista ut vilka cert jag faktiskt maste ha ;-)
<Nafallo> just nu har jag lite for manga...
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> blir lätt så :p
<Nafallo> sa typ, istallet for webmail.x och yubi.x och ffsync.x, varfor inte ha app.x/$SERVICE
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> eller kanske till och med https://x/$SERVICE
<Nafallo> (vilket i sa fall betyder att jag kan anvanda samma "x" for min jabber ;-)
<Nafallo> Barre: vart tog du vagen? :-P
<Nafallo> Barre: kor du din ffsync bakom sqlite, sqlite3 eller mysql/percona/mariadb? :-)
<Nafallo> hmmm....
<Nafallo> nginx har en yubikey auth modul :-)
<Nafallo> hrm. och den kan vara mailproxy...
<Nafallo> o_O
<gaisten> Screedo: menar du startssl?
<Screedo> cliclssl var det väll där Barre köpte sitt
<gaisten> aha ok, startssl tar 60 dollars för wildcard :/
<gaisten> såg jag nu
<Screedo> hmm, har ett problem, har ett Norco 4220 chassi, 20 bays, har 8 diskar, får failed redundancy på min raid5, som innehåller alla 8 diskarna, tar jag ut den siken som disk manager har ett utropstecken på och stoppar in den så hittar dne disken och raid5 blir "hel" igen men då flyttar sig felet till en annan disk på samma bakplan.
<Screedo> verkar som om bakplanet som är den som orsakar problemet, eller kan det vara nät agget? bakplan 1,2,3 är på samma kabel, 4,5 på en annan, har ett corsair 750W så den räcker till. kör ejj redundancy psu.
<andol> Barre: Sådärja :)
<einand> http://www.google.com/landing/nose/index.html
<gaisten> einand: thena 1'a April
<gaisten> tjena*
<Spookan> Åh vad heter det när man kör en process i terminal så kan man avsluta terminalen och den ligger kvar i systemet?
<Spookan> NÃ¥tt med detach va?
<gaisten> background? :D
<gaisten> starta den med &
<andol> Berende på hur programmet binder till terminalen kan även en nohup behövas.
<Spookan> background finns inte..
<andol> Annars är det ju inte dömt att lägga programmet i en screen, så kan man lätt återansluta i efterhand, se output, etc
<Spookan> Screen var det jag tänkte på ja, tackar.. ;)
<einand> Spookan: screen
<andol> Spookan: Både en och två och tre personen här inne som kör sin irc-klient i en screen :)
<einand> Spookan: i vilket syfte föresten, för annars finns "start-stop-deamon" också
<gaisten> men tydligen bara en som inte fattade vad han var ute efter :D
<Spookan> einand: Ska ha en irssi liggande på irc i bakgrunden på min server... Pallar inte fixa med en eggdrop.
<epzil0n> någon som testat ubuntu gnome 13.04?
<einand> ok
<Spookan> Hm hur var det man detachade nu då?
<andol> Spookan: Default är ctrl-a d, där control-a är det defaultiga controll-kommandot, följt utav d för detach
<Spookan> andol: Ah ok, tackar, ska testa.
<gaisten> Spookan: sen screen -x för att återuppta
<andol> Du kan även detacha utifrån med en screen -d
<Spookan> Ah tackar :P
<Screedo> ctrl -r också väl?
<Spookan> Jag testade /detach hehe det gick inte :P
<Screedo> gaisten: hittade ett supermicro till dig som brandvägg på blocket :P
<Screedo> https://www.blocket.se/goteborg/Supermicro_Intel_D525_Atom_Dual_Core_1_8Ghz_44916775.htm?ca=23_2&w=3
<gaisten> Screedo: den var trevlig
<gaisten> blir rätt dyrt med ett flerports nic dock
<Screedo> jo
<Screedo> men rätt nice är den.
<Screedo> mullet och miniITX.se har billigare, om man nu inte vill ha supermicro
<andol> Hmm, trodde att mullet nästan sålde uteslutande supermicro?
<Screedo> intel cokså
<Screedo> också*
<Screedo> verkar som miniitx.se är billigast, med Intel D2500CCE moderkort.
<Screedo> men fortfarande bara två nic, gaisten, du ville ha fler?
<andol> Soekris kan ju fås med större antal nic...
<gaisten> jupp, helst 4 totalt
<gaisten> fast iofs räcker två när jag tänker efter, har en 24 portars switch jag kan trunka över vlan till
<Spookan> einand: Har du strul med din lina eller?
<einand> Spookan: nä, med servern
<einand> skriver ju console text att jag startar om den ;)
<einand> läser du inte ;)
<Spookan> Jo, men blir dissad utöver det...
<einand> Spookan: iaf, fixar med mitt autorestart script, den råkar döda din server med
<einand> men är borta nu, eller tja kanske blir en omstart till
<Spookan> einand: Ah ok..
<Spookan> Hoppar in senare då.. :P
<einand> ber om ursäkt för det
<Spookan> einand: Nemas problemas.. ;)
<Spookan> Någon som håller på med Subsonic här?
<Philip5> nepp, blir spotify för hela slanten
<einand> Spookan: tydligen var det min mysql databas som krashat
<einand> Spookan: som drog med hela servern
<MaxJesy> http://www.flashback.se/artikel/3496/varldens-forsta-bitcoin-bankomat-oppnar-pa-cypern
<Philip5> MaxJesy: du får åka dit och göra uttag ;)
<MaxJesy> fasiken vad smidigt
<MaxJesy> ska nog flytta till cypern
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> swecarp: haft en bra påsk?
<swecarp> den har varit jobbig är mentalt slut för tillfället
<Philip5> oj! har du fått underhålla och vara representativ så du är helt slut?
<swecarp> ne av helt andra orskaer som inte är så roliga
<Philip5> ajdå
<swecarp> hur har di påsk varit Philip5
<Philip5> jo helt ok. var hem till föräldrarna och kom tillbaka igår kväll
<swecarp> vad skönt mammas mat är alltid bäst
<Philip5> japp
<Peyam> heeeej
<Peyam> uncle peyam is here
<Peyam>    yes
<Peyam> nu har jag gjort en applikation som skapar snygga conky theme med vadå för option man vill ha
<whooze> tjena Peyam!
<Peyam> tjena whooze
<whooze> najs med nya apps :)
<whooze> även om det där inte sa mig ett skit, haha
<Stirner> Hej hopp ubuntufans[4~
<Stirner> =)
<whooze> Tjena!
<Syconaut> Tjena.
<whooze> Hmm, någon som vill hjälpa till lite? :)
<whooze> Har ju precis installerat ubuntu för första gången på många, många år...
<Barre> Nafallo: apache2 + mysql
<whooze> "PÃ¥ min tid" fanns inte Unity...
<Stirner> whooze: Har du något problem?
<whooze> ...nu ska man alltså söka fram installerade program?
<whooze> ...och så kommer det typ reklam från Amazon?
<whooze> (wtf!)
<Barre> Screedo: det stämmer, clickssl, de kallar det för RapidSSL
<Stirner> lol du kan byta till t ex KDE om du vill ;-)
<whooze> Risken finns nog att jag gör det, haha
<Barre> Screedo: fast det är $12 per år om man köper 4 år, annars är det lite dyrare
<Stirner> Är det någon här som testat ubuntu touch ännu?
<Stirner> whooze lxde och  xfce är två andra allternativ
<whooze> Ja alla dessa alternativ, blah...
<Peyam> xfce is the best
<whooze> ...hur ska jag tänka när jag bestämmer vad jag ska köra på då?
<Stirner> whooze: Själv använder jag för tillfället xfce =)
<Stirner> whooze: Själv använder jag för tillfället xfce =)
<Stirner> whooze: Mitt tips testa ett par och känn efter
<Peyam> min tips.. kör xfce speciellt xubuntu och stanna där
<whooze> xfce är en lättviktare va?
<Peyam> the best mankind has to offer
<Stirner> jepp underbar lättviktare dessutom ;-)
<whooze> skönt att vissa saker inte förändras :=
<whooze> ok, finns det något supersmidigt sätt att byta?
<Stirner> sudo apt-get install :-P
<Peyam> xfce is the best
<Peyam> bästa
<whooze> får bli att försöka lägga in det då :)
<Peyam> va fan
<Peyam> nu kan jag inte se ä,ö, som whooze skriver
<Peyam> jag ändrade från UTF-8 till ISO-8859-1
<whooze> umm
<Peyam> funkade ej
<whooze> åäö
<Peyam> nu ändrade jag igen och fortfarande inte funkar
<Peyam> whooze: skriv igen
<Syconaut> öäå
<Peyam> jag kan se va du skriver
<Peyam> whooze: skriv ä,ö,å
<Syconaut> öööh :S
<Peyam> inte du
<Peyam> whooze:
<Peyam> whooze: skriv ä,öå innan jag hälsar på din mamma
<Syconaut> hahaha
<whooze> så där...
<whooze> ..
<Syconaut> snabbe jack ;D
<whooze> sorry för att jag är så slö
<Peyam> nu funkar den
<Peyam> la på auto detect UTF-8 och kör med ISO-8859-1
<Peyam> dumma pidgin
<whooze> hehe
<whooze> testar
<whooze> testar igen
<whooze> aaah
<whooze> nu rullar det på
<Peyam> va testar du
<whooze> hade kommit åt och skrollat i fönstret så jag såg inte de nya meddelandena
<whooze> riktiga noob-takter :)
<Peyam> du ska köra xfce och sen ska du ha matlab o maple, qt creator
<whooze> blah
<Peyam> och sen java om du e trött på ditt liv
<Syconaut> :D
<whooze> jo, java kan det nog bli
<whooze> och Python
<whooze> Wireshark och sniffa lite usb-trafik också
<whooze> we'll get there...
<Peyam> python e bra om du e en sån som går runt o säger " åhh jag kan programmera åhhh åhh"
<whooze> haha
<whooze> det är möjligt...
<Peyam> och Bash e bra om du vill framstå som en tönt
<Peyam> och java om du vill framstå som om du inte har ngt liv
<whooze> ...men jag har hittat en kille på github som har ett projekt på gång som jag nog kan dra lite nytta av
<whooze> okej
<Peyam> och matlab om du vill leka ingenjör fast än du inte fattar ngt
<whooze> så vad ska man programmera i för att vara så cool som du är då? :)
<Peyam> och maple om du vill ta ut din ilska på datorn
<Peyam> C++ all the way
<whooze> all the way?
<Peyam> ja
<whooze> Låter ju lite överdrivet
<Peyam> okej då
<Peyam> kör python
<whooze> Låt oss säga att du ska ha en hemsida till en kille som min farsa
<whooze> Du gör den i c++?
<Peyam> jag behöver inte programmmera
<whooze> :p
<Peyam> jag ladda ner joomla
<Peyam> och php o sånt skit e mkt lik c
<whooze> true :)
<whooze> c++ är jag för i helvete dålig på
<Peyam> java e lik C#
 * whooze dunkar huvudet i bordet
<whooze> yp
<whooze> ummm
<whooze> hata Lenovos laptops!
<Peyam> åhh jag älskar dem
<Peyam> jag har själv en thinkpad edge e330
<Peyam> va har du?
<Peyam> de billiga thinkpad suger
<whooze> sitter på en x121e
<Peyam> ska se
<whooze> lär ju inte vara något att ha
<whooze> eller?
<Peyam> min dator?
<whooze> neeeee
<whooze> den jag sitter på
<whooze> Men skapligt pris, så det får duga, hehe
<Peyam> amd eller Intel?
<whooze> amd
<Peyam> den kan bli varm
<whooze> Kan jag tänka mig...
<whooze> men den har stått på hela dagen och klarat sig bra
<whooze> den andra jag har är ju en hp och den kan man ju steka ägg på
<whooze> orka sitta med den i knät
<Peyam> inte så jättebra men det e bra att du köpte den från lenovo så supporten kmr vara grym bra
<whooze> *visslar*
<whooze> tur det :)
<Peyam> och det niceiga med lenovo är att uppbyggnade på datorn är väldigt bra gjort
<Peyam> den trackpointen har sparat mig många timmar
<Peyam> jag älskar den
<whooze> Ja, jag börjar gilla den...
<whooze> ...har ju inte haft en sån på många, många år
<whooze> Men tycker inte att touchpaden känns särskilt bra
<whooze> ...och den hoppar till när jag lyfter fingret
<Peyam> jag har xfce p den också..så jag ha rmånga shortcut så jag sparar ännu mer tid på öppna filer o sån
<Peyam> du kan avaktivera den
<whooze> jämför jag med hpn så är det en väldigt stor skillnad
<whooze> äsch då, den får vara kvar... stör ju inget, så länge jag inte jag använder den för mycket
<Peyam> det bästa med lenovo är att det sitter ingenjörer o bygger upp skiten och de har världens bästa support.
<Peyam> k
<whooze> ....men man kanske kan pilla med känsligheten eller liknande
<whooze> så där...
<Peyam> i xfce kan man
<Peyam> jag vet inte i andra
<whooze> nu ska jag alltså ha installerat xfce
<whooze> damn kool
<whooze> om jag loggar ut nu och in igen, kommer xchat fortfarande vara igång?
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> du loggar ju ut o.O
<whooze> true shit :p
<whooze> jaja, dags att testa
<Peyam> do it
<whooze> vi får se hur det går
<Peyam> and enjoi
<whooze> sure will
<whooze> laters
<whooze> kommer in igen
<Stirner> Peyam: Så du är också Lenovoägare?
<tobbe_> kan ej installera skype...... får ngt problem med paketen... vad göra?
<tobbe_> Paketberoenden kan ej lösas
<whooze> tadaaa
<whooze> xfce it is!
<Peyam> back in the air
<whooze> wb
<Peyam> tack
<Peyam> hur var xfce
<whooze> Jorå, ser najs ut än så länge
<whooze> men den rullar upp fönstren för mig lite nu och då :)
<Peyam> rullar up fönstren?
<whooze> jepp
<whooze> Vet inte om jag kommer åt ngt, någon shortcut eller nåt
<Peyam> vad menar du
<Peyam> jag fattar inte
<Peyam> alt+space
<whooze> nja
<whooze> tänk dig alt+space
<whooze> och sen Roll window p
<Peyam> jag förstår nte va du menar
<whooze> up
<Peyam> skrolla upp?
<whooze> ummm
<whooze> Nej... om du trycker Alt+Space så får du fram en meny....
<whooze> väl Roll Window up
<whooze> då blir det bara en list kvar av fönstret
<Peyam> setting manager > window manager
<Peyam> skrolla upp gör man jo somvanligt.. med musen
<whooze> Jepp
<Peyam> ja
<whooze> oh
<whooze> haha
<Peyam> det e klart att det går
<Peyam> håll med musen o gå upp
<whooze> Ja, scrolla funkar ju :p
<Peyam> ja så vad e problemet
<whooze> ummm
<whooze> Att fönstret försvann? :)
<Peyam> jaha
<Peyam> nu fattar ja
<Peyam> ahahaha
<whooze> haha
<whooze> vem av oss är fullast egentligen? :p
<Peyam> när du har musen på skrivbordet och "skrollar"upp den går till nästa skrivbord
<Peyam> workspace
<Peyam> om jag fattar dej rätt
<whooze> Men jag måste ju ha dubbelklickat på fönstret
<whooze> haha
<whooze> nej, du har nog inte fattat mig rätt :)
<whooze> fast det har ju iofs också hänt
<whooze> att jag bytte fönster... men det fattade jag :)
<Peyam> :P
<ehlu> Peyam: Hur går det med att kolla på filmer från din avstängda dator ;)
<Peyam> ehlu: hahah
<ehlu> Joke of the day
<Peyam> ja verkligen
<lag^> :o
<realubot_> :|
<realubot> SÃ¥ ja.
<realubot> Nu är jag mig själv igen.
<realubot> Trevligt.
<senate> ronk
<senate> JAG VILL PETA PÅ DIN PENIS
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-02
<andol> Morgens
<andol> Screedo: sovmorgon? :)
<yarre> Vad kör folket med för tangentbord? :)
<huttan> morron
<huttan> yarre: vanligt apple tangenbord, dom små vita
<yarre> huttan: mjo, vill ha ett sånt men dom som finns har vissa tangenter som är mindre osv
<huttan> yarre: mm, dom svenska gillar jag inte heller
<huttan> yarre: fick bråka med apple support 3 veckor för de skulle skicka ett US keyboard
<yarre> appropå, har ett sånt här nånstans... väldigt skön känsla på de :) http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2c/Apple_ADB_Keyboard.jpg
<yarre> Men tror det bara är på just den modellen, dom andra gamla har helt annan tryckkänsla
<andol> yarre: Das Keyboard, både hemma och på jobbet.
<yarre> andol: Nej jag har ett Das Keyboard, inte alls samma :)
<yarre> andol: tror att ett happy hacking kan ha liknande dock :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<huttan> morron
<HeMan> Märkligt, enligt Google så går det inte kör bil dit jag var i helgen...
<andol> HeMan: Inte så att du bara inbillade dig då?
<HeMan> andol: finns bildbevis så risken är relativt liten
 * whooze tvivlar fortfarande
<whooze> om google säger att det inte går så går det inte
<andol> HeMan: Fejkat bildbevisen i sömnen?
<whooze> det tror jag också
<whooze> Photoshoppat bilden
<HeMan> fanken, nu gör ni mig osäker
<whooze> umm, eller gimpat det ska man väl kanske säga
<HeMan> aah, det är där jag är nu som inte finns enligt google!
<andol> HeMan: Finns du?
<HeMan> andol: efter att ha jobbat med virtuella datorer, virtuellt minne och vlan så finns risken att jag gjort en p2v även på mig själv
<HeMan> andol: du råkar inte ha något testverktyg för att se om man blivit helt virtuell?
<andol> HeMan: Blivit? Nu gör du ju antagandet att du inte varit det hela tiden...
<whooze> haha
<whooze> du lever kanske verkligen i Matrix
<yarre> Är Virtualbox snabbast om man vill ha en virtuell maskin rullandes i backgrunden? kommer logga in på den via ssh så grafikacceleration osv är inget viktigt.
<yarre> Vill alltså inte att den stör hosten för mycket
<andol> yarre: Ska det köras i bakgrunden tycker jag nästan att libvirt/kvm är smidigast.
<andol> yarre: Funkar framförallt smidigare att ha demoniserat, att det automatiskt går igång när datorn startar, etc.
<yarre> andol: jo va de jag tänkte... men virtualbox går ju att köra headless
<andol> yarre: Sant, och har man ändå Virtualbox installerat så funkar det säkert med.
<whooze> hmm
<niklaswe> halloj på er!
<niklaswe> läget här inne då?
<whooze> här inne är det nog lungt :)
<ispookan> Godmiddag på er!
<emj> Är det någon som kör 12.04 LTS , som kan köra date i på kommando raden?
<andol> emj: Gissar att output från date beror betydligt mer på locale än på ubuntu-version
<andol> emj: Hursom, det här är från en 12.04 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670205/
<ePax> emj, ska testa
<ePax> emj, funkar bra
<emj> jag får massa +
<emj> tis  2 apr+ 2013 14.09.+13 CEST
<emj> oki hittade detta på launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/coreutils/+bug/1086288
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1086288 in coreutils "Output of "date" command with Swedish locale is wrong" [Undecided,New]
<emj> tack andol och ePax
<madmax_> Philip5, fick du dina leksaker idag?
<Philip5> har inte kollat posten än om det ligger någon avi där
<Philip5> ska göra det lite senare
<maxjesy> okejrå, godkänt!
<Philip5> sedan brukar posten komma rätt sent här
<Philip5> typ vid den här tiden ibland
<Philip5> maxjesy: pysslar du med då? filmar en massa footage?
<maxjesy> näh, fick hem lite grejer som ja beställt som jag installerar i mina telefoner nu
<Philip5> nått kul?
<Philip5> röstkryptering i hemmatelefonen?! :P
<maxjesy> simkort från halebop :)
<maxjesy> överger comviq efter 15 år som kund
<maxjesy> satt och läste lite i manualen för kameran med, blev lite besviken på att det står att man inte ska filma solen
<Philip5> för det vill ju du
<Philip5> halebop rubbet
<maxjesy> jo, har gjort timelapses med solen i flera timmar
<maxjesy> sensorn ser ut som en kolbit
<maxjesy> comviq är inte värt här uppe, bara strul.
<Philip5> du får skaffa tillräckliga nd-filter så kan du filma solen
<maxjesy> såg du att canon släppt en ny dslr?
<maxjesy> mini-mini
<Philip5> jo
<maxjesy> ser ut som en nice spionkamera
 * ehlu älskar att man har suttit 45 minuter i skatteverkets telefonkö!
<Philip5> ser ut som en baby dslr för folk med pyttesmå händer
<maxjesy> ehlu, bra att skattepengarna går till rätt grejer!
<ehlu> HAHAHAHAHAHA
<ehlu> Nu "PIP PIP PIP"
<ehlu> SÃ¥ kopplade den ner samtalet
<maxjesy> telefon som dog?
<ehlu> Nix
<maxjesy> skatteverket har svartlistat dig
<ehlu> Antagligen
<maxjesy> sen undrar dom varför folk skattefuskar
<maxjesy> jo, man kanske inte orkar ta reda på vad som gäller
<Philip5> maxjesy: ingen avi i lådan så jag får nog vänta tills imorgon :(
<maxjesy> Philip5, kör du inte sms-avi?
<Philip5> maxjesy: det är beställt från utlandet och då funkar inte det
<tiina> behöver hjälp att installera bankid?? Någon vänlig själ här idag?
<tiina> hej
<tiina> ingen här kanske idag eller?
<ePax> JO alla är här men ingen kan det verkar det som. :D
<tiina> ok
<tiina> hade behövt hjälp med bankid
<ePax> tiina, http://www.ubuntu.se/threads/18945-Installera-BankID-i-Ubuntu
<tiina> Har provat flera gånger men stöter på ett problem med någon fil jag inte vet något om
<ePax> tiina, vad heter filen?
<tiina>  ln: misslyckades att skapa symbolisk länk ”/usr/local/lib/libai.so”: Filen existerar
<ePax> Kan du kopiera över filen till "dit den ska vara" iställen för att länka om det hjälper
<tiina> vilken fil?
<tiina> vart?
<ePax> libai.so är det .sh filen som inte hittar den
<ePax> ?
<tiina> när jag logga in där det står att filen är trasig
<tiina> alltså libai.so
<ePax> Kopiera hela loggen privat på det du gör... typ från sudo sh bankidewhatever.sh
<tiina> jag minns inte ens vad man gör men gör allt igen och paste it sedan
<einand> någon som provat ICAs matkasse?
<maxjesy> Philip5, meh
<maxjesy> Philip5, jag kontaktade dustins support och bad dem ändra på bilden för min kamera
<ehlu> einand: Kan man få den hemkörd?
<maxjesy> de har inte gjort det ännu lixom
<maxjesy> vill inte att folk ska gå in på dustin för att se vilken kamera jag har och sedan garva åt den där löjliga LiveView flippern på d3100 modellen
<einand> tror jag
<maxjesy> beroende på postkod
<maxjesy> nummer
<einand> gör det säkert, beror väl på din ica butik tror jag
<maxjesy> tror de är få butiker som erbjuder utkörning
<maxjesy> att sedan sitta och äta samma rätter som alla andra ica-kassar konsumenter blir lite väl tradigt
<maxjesy> om de sänkte priserna på dessa kassar skulle det vara både bra för miljön och för plånboken
<maxjesy> vi ser säkert snart ett samhälle där man får hem sin mat-kasse-ranson som är skattefinancierad och gillar man inte maten får man vara utan eller äta olaglig mat
<einand> tycker det är bra pris, 199kr för mat i 10 dagar (eller tja igentligen för 4 personer i 5 dagar)
<maxjesy> einand, ja, fast produkterna man får i kassen håller ju typ inte 10 dagar
<maxjesy> och om man tänker på de produkterna som är långförvaringsdugliga, så är de överprisade
<einand> maxjesy: alltså, du fryser ju ner maten när du lagat den
<maxjesy> mitt tips är att köpa mat efter recept i olika butiker, vissa butiker erbjuder bra pris på kött, andra på grönsaker
<einand> de få kronor man tjänar, förlorar man i tid, eller bensin
<maxjesy> jo, det är sant
<maxjesy> jag lagar sällan mat, köper det mesta från onlinepizza
<einand> och du klagar på priset på en matkasse ;)
<einand> pizza om något är överprisatt
<maxjesy> jag köper en pizza som kostar 100 kr
<maxjesy> räcker i 3 dagar
<einand> du äter lite, eller gigantiskt stor?
<maxjesy> man äter ju annat också
<maxjesy> ibland äter jag 2 pizzor på raken
<maxjesy> jag äter gärna mer än man bör
<einand> men om du ätar annat också, kostar ju inte maten 100kr, och den blir då överprissatt
<maxjesy> sant.
<maxjesy> spenderar på tok för mycket på käk
<einand> hade jag också gjort, om jag hade haft hemleverans av pizza
<maxjesy> 2 pizzor kostar som minimum 150 kr med hemleverans
<maxjesy> då äre typ vesuvio och sånt
<maxjesy> i linköping ingår dricka, hemkörning i priset och sallad
<einand> jo, kollat in det där, är inte mycket dyrare att köpa pizza på nätet, typ 20 spänn ellern ått
<maxjesy> i norge betalade jag oftast mellan 2-3 hundra per pizza med leverans
<HeMan> att göra egen pizza är inte särskilt svårt, och mycket gott!
<maxjesy> jopp
<tiina> Hur av installerar jag mappen Personal ifrån /usr/local/lib/personal ?
<huttan> tiina: kan du inte bara ta bort den?
<tiina> går ej
<huttan> tiina: varför inte?
<tiina> ingen aning tyvärr det bara går inte man måste skriva det i terminalen
<huttan> ja
<huttan> om du öppnar terminalen
<huttan> o skriver sudo rm -rf /usr/local/lib/personal
<tiina> sedan måste man installera bankid som inte kunnats installera alls
<tiina> alltså nu är mappen borta tack men hur installerar jag fungerande bankid nu var ju så väldigt problematiskt med den installationen
<huttan> testa o kör den igen nu
<huttan> se om den klagar på samma sak
<tiina> det gjorde  det inte kollade den e borta
<huttan> va?
<huttan> så det fungerar o installera nu då?
<tiina> ja personal mappen e veck nu och nu skulle jag prova på nytt att installera bankid
<huttan> ok
<tiina> har BSIP mappen på skrivbordet
<huttan> vet inte vad BSIP är
<tiina> filen för bankid
<huttan> ok
<_Trullo> den som programmerat bankid är fullständigt dum i huvudet tror jag
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen
<huttan> hej Screedo
<Whiskey> hur kan du se hur mycket minne i MiB ett program tar
<Screedo> allt väl?
<einand> Whiskey: vet inte, men i Mb så ser du det om du kör htop i stället
<einand> för top
<einand> eller MB menar jag
<tiina> Nu har jag lyckats installera bankid men när jag loggar in på handelsbankens sida för att legitimera mig där känner ubuntu inte igen deras säkerhetprogram utan säger att det måste installeras
<andol> tobbe_: Är det här du? Alternativt finns det mer än en tobbe här i världen? :) http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=57647
<Spookan> Någon av er som kommer åt 85.226.99.123:4040 ?
<andol> Spookan: Får inga returpaket, så ser ut som du har någon drop-regel där?
<Spookan> andol: Ok, jag skiter i det, det funkar inte endå så...
<Peyam> Hiiiiiiiiiii
<Peyam> Uncle peyam is here
<Spookan> andol: Men tack för titten i alla fall.. ;)
<Peyam> Spookan: vad e problemet
<Spookan> Peyam: Inget.
<Peyam> fråga bara
<Spookan> Peyam: Men jag har ju inget problem?
<Peyam> säg bara!
<Spookan> Peyam: ...
<Peyam> hm
<Peyam> Spookan: http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/64207_328214083947968_1497837607_n.jpg
<Spookan> Peyam: Den såg misstänkt ut, så vågar inte gå in på den.
<Peyam> hihi
<Spookan> Peyam: Hur går det med Hackintosch?
<Peyam> köpte en USA på 16
<Spookan> Ok, ingen aning vad du menar...
<Peyam> man måste ha ett usb på 8 GB minst
<Peyam> för o boota skiten o installera
<Peyam> hade inga så köpte idag en på 16 GB
<Peyam> måste ladda ner MAC OS först
<Peyam> och sen göra klart annat
<Spookan> Peyam: Ok, jag brände min när jag testade...
<Spookan> Men mitt tips är att skippa det och köp en Mac, hackintosch buggar till 110% på PC...
<Spookan> Kör du AMD?
<Peyam> har tänkt på en mac mini
<Peyam> intel
<Spookan> Ok, Mac Mini är smidiga och bra..
<Peyam> min vän ska till USA sdå får han köpa den åt mig. mer än 1000 billigare där
<Spookan> Ok, jag köpte min på applestore..
<Spookan> 6900kr bara..
<Spookan> Peyam: Vad blir det ikväll då?
<Peyam> Spookan: det kostar minimalt 3700 i usa tror ja
<Peyam> Spookan: ikväll?
<Peyam> inge
<Peyam> laga mat o sen kolla på matrix 3
<yarre> Ny humblebundle :P
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> Ingen e här?
<Peyam> realubot:
<Peyam> vart fan e David
<Spookan> Matrix has him. :P
<Peyam> oh my god
<Peyam> de kommer distroya han
<Spookan> Ja, han skulle inte följt den vita kaninen. :P
<Peyam> :O
<Peyam> e han neo?
<Peyam> du skojar
<Spookan> You never know.. :P
<Spookan> Nu ska jag kolla på Immortals.. Ses imorrn..
<Peyam> hej biatch
<Spookan> U wish! ;)
<Peyam> Kurdisk tjej +18 pm please !
<itmannen> Så var det ånyo dags för en del nattmangling. Har install Oracle Linux och ska nu utvärdera detta nya för mig.
<Peyam> mkt bra
<itmannen> Nyttjar Oracle VM VB för detta i föesra steget
<itmannen> *första
<Peyam> itmannen: vilken e den bästa linux disten för tillfället
<itmannen> Ingen aning då jag inte provat alla. men jag vurmar för 13.04
<Peyam> ubuntu?
<itmannen> Japp
<Peyam> kmr d stor skillnad?
<itmannen> Nja nog är det en hel del nytt godis och förbättringar
<itmannen> Men det är en beta ännu så länge
<Peyam> itmannen: också med unity?
<itmannen> Jag har då det iaf. Men det behövs inte
<itmannen> Gnome-Ubuntu 13.04 är utan unity
<Peyam> finns en unity ubuntu också?
<itmannen> :) Självklart
<itmannen> Hög tid att hämta lite förplägnad så jag orkar fortsätta utvärdera
<Peyam> ja låter som en bra ide
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-03
<Barre> Whiskey: du kan kolla i "filen" /proc/<process id>/status  (byt ut <process id> till den process du vill veta mer om. i den filen finns ett värde som heter VmSize och det är hur mycket minne den processen nyttjar just nu
<Screedo> god morgon
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Screedo> nu bär det iväg till jobb, hörs senare.
<andol> morgens
<huttan> morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<huttan> här vare livat idag =)
<whooze>  verkigen
<andol> huttan: arbetstid, ju!
<andol> :P
<huttan> ja fan
<huttan> fast man väljer sin arbetstid :p
<huttan> Dålig motivation på senaste!
<Whiskey> kan man lägga till chars encoding i ubuntu?
<Whiskey> i terminalen
<epzil0n> någon som testat ubuntu gnome 13.04 och vet om Gnome 3.8 kommer släppas med den?
<epzil0n> vet att det redan finns en ppa ;)
<andol> epzil0n: Ser ut som om 13.04 kommer att innehålla Gnome 3.6.2
<andol> epzil0n: Det som finns i Raring nu, och Beta-freeze just passerade så skulle det förvåna mig ifall man välja att hoppa ytterligare vid det här laget.
<E3|Fisk> Weird det blir med Unity när man har flera skärmar
<E3|Fisk> 3st skärmar och det blir oanvändbart :P
<Coffe> epzil0n:  nej inte vad som är känt än, dock med gnome ppa får man 3.7.9
<Coffe> E3|Fisk: har du ett eller flera grafik kort ?
<E3|Fisk> BÃ¥de och
<E3|Fisk> Kan köra med ett med, men får inte plats med tre skärmar då på kortet
<E3|Fisk> Men det är samma problem med två skärmar
<E3|Fisk> Kan man inte få unity-dockan på vänstersidan av vänsterskärmen och task-baren på högerskärmen
<E3|Fisk> Ubuntu.. eller snarare Unity är rätt skit
<MaxJezy> det var bättre förr
<Syconaut> hehe
<E3|Fisk> Ubuntu 10.04 och t.o.m 10.10 var så jäkla bra
<E3|Fisk> Bara fungerade :P
<E3|Fisk> Installerar nog om till Mint istället, så mycket bättre och snyggare
<epzil0n> andol: misstänkte det
<epzil0n> Coffe: 3.8 finns här för den äventyrliga http://www.ubuntukiller.com/2013/03/how-to-installupgrade-gnome-38-in.html
<epzil0n> fast den är så stabil nu så jag vågar inte riktigt börja pilla med där, just nu i alla fall :P
<Coffe> det repot gnome3 ger 3.7.95
<epzil0n> E3|Fisk: äsch Ubuntu är bättre än det någonsin varit
<E3|Fisk> epzil0n: Ubuntu är det inget större fel på egentligen :P
<E3|Fisk> Unity jag klagar på x)
<epzil0n> Coffe: nope testade igår och det var 3.8.1 till och med så det så.. fast sedan krascha hela skiten
<ehlu> KDE <3
<ehlu> :D
<E3|Fisk> Cinnamon <3
<E3|Fisk> :P
<epzil0n> kanel e gott :P
<E3|Fisk> DWM eller cinnamon, beroende på vilken burk jag sitter på
<ehlu> Uuuusch
<epzil0n> och så starta den eviga striden om världens bästa DE :D
<ehlu> Hahaha
<epzil0n> ^^
<E3|Fisk> Bästa DE:n är självklart ingen alls :D
<epzil0n> jepp fuck'em who needs stinking gui:s :D
<ehlu> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zz68avszor35h86/Skärmavbild%202013-04-03%20kl.%2014.43.06.png?m
<ehlu> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zz68avszor35h86/Sk%C3%A4rmavbild%202013-04-03%20kl.%2014.43.06.png
<ehlu> SÃ¥ :P
<E3|Fisk> ehlu: apple
<E3|Fisk> ska inte ens argumentera
<E3|Fisk> MEN!
<ehlu> )
<E3|Fisk> Vilken irc-klient kör du med? :)
<ehlu> irssi på min server
<E3|Fisk> Jag använder Irssi
<E3|Fisk> ahh
<E3|Fisk> Irssi är guld <3
<ehlu> Jo :)
<E3|Fisk> Allting ska vara CLI för mig :D
<E3|Fisk> love it
<E3|Fisk> Bara skumt att logga in på facebook via Links
<E3|Fisk> x)
<Syconaut> lynx
<epzil0n> lynx ftw :D
<E3|Fisk> hehe
<E3|Fisk> Vem behöver färg
<MaxJezy> jag har aldrig förstått varför folk envisas med att gå emot strömmen
<MaxJezy> grafik är ju nice
<Syconaut> han kanske har en så gammal dator så att det inte går?
<MaxJezy> det må vara en dator som är minst 10 år gammal
<Syconaut> he heee
<MaxJezy> facebook funkar på en dator jag har från 2000
<Syconaut> eller bara en vt100 terminal
<MaxJezy> vi har ju socialt skyddsnät i sverige
<MaxJezy> bara gå till socialen och be om en ny bärbar dator
<Syconaut> haha nästan
<huttan> MaxJezy: att göra saker i terminalen tycker jag mest handlar om effektivitet
<MaxJezy> huttan, jo, men det är ju knappast effektivare att facebooka och surfa på nätet via terminalen
<huttan> MaxJezy: nej ;)
<MaxJezy> terminalen har sina styrkor
<MaxJezy> terminalen är snabb och smidig att installera program med, det är ungefär det jag gör
<ePax> 0_o
<Barre> MaxJezy: w3m i graphics mode och du behöver "ALDRIG" lämna terminalen ;P http://cdn.alternativeto.net/s/d8838ffd-6bd6-df11-8b73-0200d897d049_1_full.png
<ehlu> ePax: gå och lägg dig
<ePax> asså jag skulle kunna lägga mig under bordet nu så trött är jag :D
<ePax> Ännu bättre... se på film med terminalen... telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<ePax> Starwars :D
<ePax> hahah
<ehlu> :D
<ehlu> ePax: Har du köpt en macbook nu? :D
<ehlu> Hahaha!
<ePax> Mac-What?
<ehlu> Hahaha
<ePax> NEVAH :D
<ehlu> Erkänn att du redan har slängt din vanliga PC ;)
<ePax> Det blir än pad... som en thinkpad :D
<ePax> mmm
<ePax> slänger min tjocka vaio och köper en thinkpad tunnis :D
<ehlu> :D
<ePax> å du är i fel kanal, join #mac-geeks
<ePax> :D
 * ePax är trött 
<MaxJezy> vart dricker mac användare sitt kaffe?
<MaxJezy> McAffe!
<ePax> hahah
<ePax> :D
<ePax> ehlu, Visste du att man använde MAC i Tjernobyl?
<ePax> :D
<ehlu> Hahaha
<MaxJezy> var äter mac användere?
<MaxJezy> mac donalds!!!!
<ePax> hahah
<ehlu> Hahaha så tråkigt
<MaxJezy> men de stämmer ju, endast mac användare man ser på mcdonalds
<MaxJezy> när jag jobbade där så va det minst 90 % mac användare som hade med sig datorerna
<andol> MaxJezy: Alternativt att mac-användare är med benägna att släpa med sig sina datorer?
<MaxJezy> jo, flash-gordons som de är :)
<ePax> haha
<E3|Fisk> Varför ska folk med iPhone's alltid sitta och style:a på tuben
<E3|Fisk> Sitter där och så drar de upp den bara så att alla ska se den
<E3|Fisk> Kanske bara är jag men det känns fan så :P
<MaxJezy> det är väl ungefär som med en flickvän
<MaxJezy> har man en riktigt nice så kanske man vill visa henne
<E3|Fisk> Hur kan du ens jämföra en människa med en telefon? hahaha
<MaxJezy> människans ego är för stort
<MaxJezy> man vill synas, syns man så finns man.
<E3|Fisk> 100 fula människor dog nyss
<MaxJezy> en tysk minut!
<E3|Fisk> iphone 3 var rätt ful imo och var rätt kass
<E3|Fisk> sen när 4:an kom så var det världens hype
<E3|Fisk> Sen där emellan kom ju s2:an och Nexus och hela bunten
<MaxJezy> jag försöker aldrig visa min nexus
<E3|Fisk> MaxJezy: Det borde du, den är smexig
<MaxJezy> blir lätt rånad, har blivit rånad flera ggr tidigare
<E3|Fisk> Jasså=
<MaxJezy> jo, onödigt att flasha onödigt
<E3|Fisk> I see
<E3|Fisk> Men förstår dig, även fast folk gör det konstant på tuben här i sthlm
<MaxJezy> jo, men folk blir rånade hela tiden med där i sthlm
<E3|Fisk> Jävla sthlm..
<MaxJezy> räcker med en illasinnad jävel för att de ska gå illa
<E3|Fisk> MaxJezy: Vart är du ifrån? känner igen dig
<E3|Fisk> från irc:n dvs :P
<MaxJezy> sundsvall
<E3|Fisk> Var du han som hade typ kroniskt något=
<MaxJezy> var är du ifrån da?
<E3|Fisk> Eskilstuna, pendlar till sthlm för att jobba
<MaxJezy> ah, har bott i eskilstuna
<E3|Fisk> Kroniskt.. illamående? huvudvärk? kanske tänker på en annan
<MaxJezy> näe, de är nog jag
<E3|Fisk> Okey! har snackat med dig här för ett rätt bra tag sen
<E3|Fisk> :P
<E3|Fisk> Hur gammal är du? vart bodde du i eskilstuna och varför flyttade du därifrån?
<MaxJezy> fyller 30
<MaxJezy> bodde lite här o var, senast stenby
<E3|Fisk> Aight :)
<MaxJezy> flyttade för att ja inte trivs där, hotfulla människor i varje gatuhörn
<E3|Fisk> Jag bor rätt nära stålfors om du kommer ihåg vart det ligger
<MaxJezy> jeppz
<E3|Fisk> Förstår dig, alla städer har sitt folk
<MaxJezy> jo, känns dock som det är mer fjantar här i norrland
<E3|Fisk> Haha, kanske det
<E3|Fisk> Eskilstuna är helt okej nu för tiden :P inga större saker händer här/där
<E3|Fisk> Kanske det som är problemet, tråkig stad x)
<MaxJezy> ah, är du född där eller flyttat dit senare tid?
<E3|Fisk> Född där
<E3|Fisk> Bott där hela mitt liv
<E3|Fisk> Sett skit eskilstuna och bra eskilstuna
<E3|Fisk> Har man ett okej jobb så är det rätt billigt att bo där :)
<MaxJezy> jo, jag har nog bott klart där
<MaxJezy> eventuellt skaffa sommarstuga om man blir miljonär
<E3|Fisk> Haha, mjo
<Philip5> MaxJezy: nu har jag fått avin men inte hämtat det än. ska käka först :D
<E3|Fisk> Vad har du beställt Philip5 ? :)
<Philip5> E3|Fisk: fotopryl
 * Coffe <3 my 2550*1440 screen
<E3|Fisk> Vad för skärm Coffe ? :O
<Coffe> http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/hardvara/159511-dell_tft_u2713hm-27-8ms-hdmi-ips E3|Fisk
<E3|Fisk> Vad skönt det måste vara med så pass stor skärm :P
<E3|Fisk> Funderar på att skaffa en 27"
<E3|Fisk> Ingen lcd då :P
<Coffe> ja, dock så saknar jag skrivbordsytan funktionen som var bra på dual 24"
<E3|Fisk> Vilket os/distro använder du?
<Coffe> ubuntu 12:10  gnome3
<Coffe> skulle vara smutt om man kunde göra zoner av skärmen
<E3|Fisk> Sweet, det måste känns jävligt skönt med den ytan du har
<E3|Fisk> Hahaha Coffe , vad cp det måste bli för dig när du kommer använda en skit skärm sen någon gång :P
<Coffe> är bra nöjd faktiskt
<Coffe> E3|Fisk:  bytte från 2st 999kr 24" skärmar ..
<E3|Fisk> Hahahaha, vilken jävla skillnad
<Coffe> när jag blir stor.. blir det nog en 27" till på högkant .. för loggfiler å  irc å sånt på
<Barre> Nafallo: hur har det gått med ffsync? jag sprang problem på en av mina arbetsstationer, en osx som vägrar synca, kan inte ens lägga till den.. :/
<E3|Fisk> Jag kör med 2st 24"(spel och main) och en 19/20" för spotify och irc
<Coffe> E3|Fisk:  jag har inte fått 2gfx att lira å mina kort stödjer bara 2 skärmar var ..
<E3|Fisk> Ajfan, oh well
<E3|Fisk> Använder du din gamla 24" till extra skärm eller?
<Coffe> inte nu ..  ska dra hmdi till tvn
<E3|Fisk> Hade en tv som skärm förut
<E3|Fisk> 40"
<E3|Fisk> Förstår inte nu i efterhand att jag ens kunde göra det
<MaxJezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010628545/philips-32pfl5007t-32-led-full-hd/#intcmp=searchProvider_SiteSeeker
<MaxJezy> jag har sån som skärm
<MaxJezy> fast modellen med 3D
<Philip5> MaxJezy: såg du vad jag skrev till dig? ;D
<MaxJezy> Philip5, näe fast nu ser jag ju :)
<MaxJezy> nåh, vad blir det ?
<Philip5> MaxJezy: ska strax åka och hämta. ska bara ta lite kaffe först
<MaxJezy> :)
<Philip5> MaxJezy: flest fotoprylar när man dör vinner :P
<MaxJezy> Philip5, jag tänkte på en grej, du kanske har några fotoprylar som du ska kasta
<MaxJezy> isf kan du kasta dem på mig
<ehlu> ePax: Kolla pm på FB
<Philip5> nä jag är inte som einand som köper skitgrejer som jag sedan vill bli av med ;P
<MaxJezy> en fattig nästan lapp.
<MaxJezy> einand äre ju synd om, ingen utkörning på pizzerian i närheten
<Philip5> stackarn
<MaxJezy> götlaborgare och allt
<MaxJezy> va vill han bli av med?
<MaxJezy> zoom?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> en 55-300 tror jag det var
<MaxJezy> herregud
<MaxJezy> vad skulle han fota med en sån?
<Philip5> paparazzi
<MaxJezy> fattar inte att canon har så billiga objektiv
<Philip5> billigt är oftast = skräp
<Philip5> MaxJezy: ett sånt här tror jag han vill bli av med http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=606030
<Nafallo> Barre: jag har bara problem med android så långt.
<MaxJezy> Philip5, inget för mig då
<ePax> ehlu, jag ska kolla på det när jag kommer hem :D
<ehlu> Tangentbordet började röra sig hahaha
<MaxJezy> Philip5, han kan få byta det mot min nexus och ett paket willys blöjor
<Barre> Nafallo: kom en uppdatering på ff idag, version 20.nått, provat med den?
<Nafallo> Barre: nope
<ePax> cu
<Nafallo> Barre: 20? https://hg.mozilla.org/services/server-full/tags
<Nafallo> Barre: när ser du till att Philip5 packar den?
<E3|Fisk> Dags att dra, slut på jobb för idag!
<E3|Fisk> Hej hopp
<whooze> någon här?
<whooze> oh, nvm, det löste sig :)
<Philip5> MaxJezy: nu har jag hämtat paketet :D
<MaxJezy> nååååååå..... Philip5, vad blev-re?
<Philip5> 3 olika mellanringar blev det ju
<Philip5> som har funktion att bevara autofokus etc
<Screedo> godkväll
<huttan> godkväll Screedo
<Barre> Nafallo: alltså, en ny version av ff för android, inte syn servern :P
<Nafallo> Barre: meh. den har jag redan uppdaterat ju...
<Barre> Nafallo: meh.. kan väl inte jag veta :P
<Barre> Nafallo: men serverdelen är det ju bara att uppdatera med hg jue, behöver ju inte vänta på att slö-Philip5 packar den
<Philip5> Barre: tssss
<SimonPHOENIX> hello
<SimonPHOENIX> eller Hej!
<Spookan> Tjena på er!
<Screedo> tjena
<Spookan> Har en fråga, kanske låter dumt, men har en server hema med Ubuntu på, tjänar man något på att sätta upp en proxy på den och köra min dator via den?
<Barre> Philip5: :P
<_Trullo> spookan, nä
<_Trullo> om du inte dualbootar din dator med winxp win7 o linux, för då ska du sätta upp din server som proxy oxo :)
<einand> Philip5: jag köper skitgrejer som jag inte blir av med ;)
<einand> MaxJezy: såg att dom hade utkörning till jobbet, dock bara efter 14
<MaxJezy> einand, helt sjukt med den tiden, iofs kanske de inte klarar av luncher med för få bilar och anställda
<einand> MaxJezy: borde gå, om dom samlar det
<einand> typ att man måste beställa före säg 10.00
<einand> eller nått
<MaxJezy> ah, fast då måste man be onlinepizza bygga in dessa funktioner
<MaxJezy> det går redan att förbeställa, men inte innan 14
<MaxJezy> man kan dock beställa kl 14 och be den levereras 18
<MaxJezy> jag tror restaurangerna vill ha koll på hur mycket beställningar de har i nutid och om de ej kan leverera så godkänner de inte ordern
<einand> MaxJezy: kan dom skriva i kommentarsfältet, att inget leveras föra tid X
<MaxJezy> det händer ju att man nekas
<MaxJezy> einand, fast, du kan inte välja utkörningsalternativet innan 14
<MaxJezy> du kan inte ens se menyn för utkörning
<MaxJezy> en restaurang med kanske 4-6 bilar skulle kunna klara av 4-5 beställningar åt gången  och med några i kö
<MaxJezy> men därefter måste de börja neka ordrar
<MaxJezy> kraven restaurangerna har från onlinepizza är ju ganska hårda, även fast onlinepizza sällan tar bort restauranger som misssköter sig pga vinstintresse
<Philip5> einand: sälj den till Flygisoft ;)
<Philip5> einand: om du inte kan lura på MaxJezy den
<Philip5> einand: fick ett paket med mellanringar på posten idag :)
<einand> ger den isf gratis till någon, inte värt att sälja
<einand> Philip5: funderat på d et, men vet inte vad det gör för skillnad
<MaxJezy> är den så dålig?
<MaxJezy> vad är dåligt?
<einand> nä
<einand> men den kostar 1100kr ny
<einand> finns inget andrahandsvärde
<MaxJezy> ah
<einand> inte värt besväret att sälja det för typ 300kr
<MaxJezy> bättre att behålla det
<MaxJezy> eller äre inge skoj att fota med?
<Philip5> einand: MaxJezy kanske kan lägga ett skammbud och betalar portot ;)
<Philip5> einand: är det gamla eller nya versionen som har VR?
<einand> Philip5: för 1100kr får du inte VR
<Philip5> nä det var det jag tänkte
<MaxJezy> länka objektivet någon
<MaxJezy> hittar ingen länk någonstans
<_Trullo> hittade ett objektiv till min canon, tamron, men fan 9000 kr? :(
<Philip5> einand: är det 55-200 eller 55-300?
<einand> 70-300
<Philip5> _Trullo: tamrons nya 24-70?
<_Trullo> ja
<_Trullo> kan få det för 7000 kr cirka i japan, funderar på att köpa det där, ska dit i sommar
<einand> MaxJezy: den är jätteskoj att fota med, är man nybörjare rekomender jag det
<einand> men man växer rätt snabbt ur den
<einand> Philip5: skall köpa Zoom h4 och en vettig mic denna månaden, så blir inga nya objektiv för mig
<MaxJezy> einand, du har insett att film är framtiden?
<einand> MaxJezy: Jag har alltid filmat,
<Philip5> MaxJezy: jag tror det är det här objekivet einand har: http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Products/Product/Camera-Lenses/1928/AF-Zoom-NIKKOR-70-300mm-f%252F4-5.6G.html
<einand> Philip5: nä
<Philip5> inte?
<einand> nä, jag har Sigma, tror jag
<Philip5> uj! sigmas motsvarande... ännu värre skulle jag tro
<Philip5> einand: är det det här? http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-nikon/sigma-af70-3004-56dgnikon/116079.4570/
<einand> fick ett gratis av Elggianten
<einand> JAA015DA NIKON AF-S 50MM F/1.8G OBJEKTI 1649,00 -1 -1.649,00* Garantinr 201207504155 Pris reducerat Prisgarant
<Philip5> einand: sånt 50 mm har jag
<Philip5> klart prisvärt
<einand> Japp
<einand> kör nästan enbart det nu för tiden
<Philip5> snabbt och skarpt
<einand> japp
<einand> köper nästan enbart av elgiganten nu för tiden, inte bara pga prisgarantin utan för dom epostar hem kvitto i stället för papper (om man ber om det)
<cHarNe2> på mitt EG har dom världens mest otrevliga personal
<einand> Varierar, i nordstan är dom riktigt trevliga, men på backaplan är dom skit
<cHarNe2> dock köper jag mest på internet iofs. men brukar testa tangentborden på MM/EL
<einand> tja, jag har bara 30min med buss nästan dörr till dörr med elgigaten, är för otålig för att köpa på nätet
<cHarNe2> önskar att jag hade en avlång display som man sätter dit under skärmen. där man skulle kunna ha irssi, typ 20 rader
<einand> köpte nya skor
<einand> cHarNe2: hade faktiskt vart najs
<Spookan> _Trullo: Kör endast Linux på min dator och servern...
<einand> Spookan: samma här, nästa dator får OSX
<Spookan> einand: Samma här... Aldrig mer Windows för min del i alla fall.
<einand> jag gillar Windows, särskilt windows 8
<einand> dock det jag gillar med OSX är att allt bygger på öppna standarder, och bara fungerar med varandra
<Spookan> Säkert inget fel med Windows, men så trött på det bara.. ;)
<cHarNe2> har inte testat w8 än, men jag tycker att det verkar super-nice
<cHarNe2> rätt väg
<einand> Japp, iOS 7 påminner lite om det
<Spookan> Jag tycker att Windows 8 verkar vara bökig att "jobba" i...
<MaxJezy> einand, windows 8 är grymt bra
<MaxJezy> är ubuntu phone stabilt ännu?
<einand> MaxJezy: jag gillar win8 ja
<einand> dock vill jag testa Mac, för hårdvaran är smått tuff
<einand> samt, allt är så otroligt väl  integerat
<itmannen> einand< Vilket i sin tur innebär att man nästan inte kan meka något själv
<einand> itmannen: du kan mecka precis hur mycket du vill
<itmannen> einand< Jasså
<itmannen> einand< Men säger du det så
<einand> varför skulle det inte gå?
<itmannen> Håller på att testa Oracle Linux. Känns lite ovant med yum istället för apt
<einand> osx är fullt POSIX stöd, och en X server som standard, så du kan tex köra de flesta nästan alla linuxprogram utan att använda några nya apier
<itmannen> einand< Nu var det inte program jag åsyftade
<einand> vad osyftar du då?
<einand> vad är felet med att följa öppna standarder?
<itmannen> einand< Meka med hårdvaran
<einand> ja?
<einand> det kan jag faktiskt hålla med om
<einand> fast, nu finns det inte så mycket att mecka med på en "windows" laptop heller
<itmannen> Binga :)
<einand> eller ens linux
<itmannen> einand< Nä med en stationär
<einand> jo, men apple har inte gjort någon ny stationär sedan 2010
<itmannen> einand< Jag menar en stationär PC
<einand> Ja, Apple har inte gjort någon stationär PC sedan 2010
<itmannen> einand< Jag vill kunna skruva och labba en del
<einand> Men då får du väl köpa en dator som klarar det
<itmannen> einand< Det har jag redan :)
<einand> så varför klagar du då på andras val av maskin, som inte vill det
<itmannen> einand< Jag klagar inte. Bara gav en synpunkt. Andra får köra vad dom vill
<einand> :)
<einand> jag kör linux när jag vill mecka
<itmannen> Ok. Bra det
<itmannen> Nu ska jag återgå ett tag och "yumma" lite
<einand> tror dock inte jag kommer köra någon mera x86_86 baserad cpu
<itmannen> Ok
<einand> med linux alltså
<itmannen> I be back
<Syconaut> det var länge sen Apple hade unik hårdvara.
<einand> dom är rätt unika fortfarande
<einand> hårdvaraudesginen som sitter i tex, ipad, och iphone lär du inte hitta någon annanstan ;)
<einand> vist, grundstenarna finns
<Syconaut> en macbooc pro är bara en pc i ett annat skal
<Syconaut> c2d+geforce
<einand> njea, dom har ju lika unika design lösningar också
<einand> moderkortet är svårt att hitta någon annanstans
<einand> och deras småtweaks
<MaxJezy> det är inte så häftigt att mecka data längre
<MaxJezy> idag handlar allt om skills inom 3d
<einand> tja, innom mjukvara iaf
<MaxJezy> menar, förr va det typ mecka hårdvara som va unikt och spännande
<MaxJezy> lite som stark korv
<Syconaut> haha
<MaxJezy> idag bygger alla datorer höger om vänster
<Syconaut> jaja prata med nån som verkligen bygger bra detorer då :D
<Syconaut> inte bara en som handlar på webhallen
<MaxJezy> datorn blir inte bättre än den som sitter bakom 3D programvaran
<einand> Gör jag, dagligen
<Syconaut> ja jösses
<MaxJezy> någon som bygger bra datorer lyssnar på kundens behov, kollar upp benchmarks för ändamålet och använder sig av senaste rönen och anti stat band
<Syconaut> antistat matta, antistat skrivbord, anitstat tofflor
<einand> jo, det är ju det viktigaste
<Syconaut> hela min verkstad är ESD skyddad ;D
<t^> jag har esd pärmar ;D
<einand> jag meckar inte "pc" hårdvara längre
<Syconaut> :D
 * einand börja bli gammal
<Syconaut> det gorom inte på nån stor firma
<Syconaut> det har bara lett till att dom inte har en jävla aning om vad dom håller på med
<einand> nä, börjar bli väldigt bekvämt att äga en dator nu för tiden, är först förra året jag tycker datorvärlden börjar komma i kapp, så man inte måste mecka längre
<Syconaut> jag fick laga en raid till Falks
<Syconaut> det var jävligt knepigt
<Syconaut> den var konstigt konfad som fan
<Syconaut> det tog 18 timmar att kopiera ut datan spritt på 3 diskar till en 2tb disk
<einand> jaha
<Syconaut> det vet jag ingen annan som kan göra :D
<einand> glad att jag gör backer så man slipper slösa 18 timmar på sånt
<Syconaut> backbandaren var sönder
<einand> hade aldrig haft råd att vänta 18 timmar
<Syconaut> hade slamsat alladeras band
<Syconaut> hela Falks kundregister låg på den
<einand> låter som din kund inte tänkt ordentligt
<Syconaut> fanns ingen annan utväg
<einand> Vad tycker Falk om att du berättar om deras interna problem?
<Syconaut> bandaren varnade inte att den inte gjorde klart
<Syconaut> inge problem, dom har nya rutiner nu, haha
<einand> tja, väldigt bra att du kunde rädda data åt dom
<MaxJezy> einand, ditt objektiv hade ju fått bara bra kritik i kundomdömmena iaf
<Syconaut> nån planta hade gjort ett halvbra system till dom. nu har dom ett standard med dubbel raid i ett kassaskåp
<MaxJezy> verkar som ett bra objektiv för slantarna
<einand> sådant kan blir riktigt dyrt
<einand> MaxJezy: länk till omdömmena?
<MaxJezy> http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-nikon/sigma-af70-3004-56dgnikon/116079.4570/
<MaxJezy> scrolla ner lite bara
<einand> MaxJezy: alltså jag rekomenderar det, som nybörjare. men man växer snabbt ur det
<MaxJezy> einand, ja satsar nog på ett 50 mm istället som nästa objektiv
<einand> MaxJezy: gör du helt rätt i
<einand> MaxJezy: var det Nikon d3100 eller d3200 du körde på?
<MaxJezy> d3200 einand
<einand> :)
<einand> Har du några bilder/filmer man kan se?
<MaxJezy> har bara gjort en testfilm och massa bilder på ungen min
<MaxJezy> testfilmen kan du se på min youtube
<einand> vanliga kontot?
<MaxJezy> yepp
<einand> din kökkscen, skulle du göra om, fast filma ett riktigt kök och lägga tallrika på det
<MaxJezy> jag har gjort om den, de där var bara lite test
<MaxJezy> nu är den as-sexig
<MaxJezy> har dock inte haft tid för rendering
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaHdImmPZ_4
<einand> den är filmad med det objektivet
<einand> står ca 5 meter från myrorna
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSD-BFgYFOI
<einand> där också, med min x-katt
<einand> dock, youtube är värdelöst, förstör kvaliten så otroligt grovt
<MaxJezy> jo de gör det
<MaxJezy> bakgrunden är helt blown out
<MaxJezy> inte en detalj i sikte
<einand> precis som det skall vara
<MaxJezy> mm, myrorna ser så krispigt goda ut
<einand> skall nog göra en film med mitt 50mm också, så kan du få se riktigt skarpa bilder
<einand> Philip5: jag har hittat en ny kamera jag vill ha, kan filma i 2500fps (världens hitils snabbaste kamera)
<MaxJezy> einand, har du gjort nå slowmotion film då?
<einand> nix, har ingen höghastighetskamera
<MaxJezy> allt ser lite sexigare ut med slowmo
<einand> inte om det är slowmotion av vanliga 30fps
<MaxJezy> din tar väl 59.9 bilder?
<MaxJezy> kör ut det i 24 bilder per sekund och allt blir mycket mer intressant
<einand> nä
<einand> eller, jo kanske men bara i typ 640
<einand> nä, den klarar inte 60fps
<einand> MaxJezy: gör din det?
<MaxJezy> jepp
<MaxJezy> HD
<einand> det är förstås najs
<MaxJezy> yepp
<einand> Movie HD 1,920x1,080 / 30 fps
<einand> HD 1,920x1,080 / 24 fps
<einand> HD 1,280x720 / 30 fps
<einand> HD 1,280x720 / 24 fps
<einand> VGA 640x424 / 30 fps
<MaxJezy> där står ju inte 60 med
<MaxJezy> vilken kamera?
<einand> min
<einand> min är ju fjolårs modell ;)
<MaxJezy> om det inte hade varit 60 hade jag inte köpt
<MaxJezy> då hade det blivit nex 5 istället
<einand> ok
<einand> funderar på en d800
<MaxJezy> jo, helt klart värt
<einand> 1280 x 720 (60p): 60 fps (59.94 fps)
<einand> MaxJezy: http://i.imgur.com/a2DHtfw.jpg
<MaxJezy> är det med det nya objektivet?
<MaxJezy> einand, jag ska iaf skaffa några leds och ett stabilt stativ
<einand> det är med 50mm
<MaxJezy> börja filma matlagning
<MaxJezy> har dumpat min matlagningsblogg helt
<MaxJezy> deleted från googles servers
<einand> varför?
<MaxJezy> ångest att ha alla bloggarna
<MaxJezy> raderade 18 bloggar
<MaxJezy> nu slipper ja ha ångest över att ja aldrig postar något
<einand> varför hade du 18 bloggar?
<MaxJezy> de va lite till de ena och andra
<MaxJezy> jag har varit dålig på renderingar, så den rök, har varit dålig på ritplattan så den rök
<MaxJezy> samlar allt grafiskt på min tumblr istället
<einand> länk?
<MaxJezy> http://nikofolio.tumblr.com/
<MaxJezy> får skämmas nu med, har inte uppdaterat där heller alls knappt
<MaxJezy> känns bättre att låta grejerna vila och utvärdera om de ska ändras, blir lätt att man känner att de är slutet när man postar online
<MaxJezy> tumblr är smidigare än blogger tycker jag
<MaxJezy> google ska alltid sammanfläta allt man har, kräva riktiga namn på saker och ting och jävlas
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-04
<johanbr> MaxJezy: det där var riktigt bra! vilket program använder du?
<Screedo> god morgon
<niklaswe> morrn morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Screedo> morron på er
<andol> Morgens
<E3|Fisk> Redan torsdag.. feels good : >
<Screedo> och semester har man :)
<andol> Screedo: Slappt :P
<andol> Mer tid för hemmahackande då?
<E3|Fisk> Perl är konstigt lofiskt
<E3|Fisk> logiskt*
<Screedo> andol: helt klart :P
<Screedo> har problem med min nya maskin, får failed redundancy på min mjukvaru raidd5 hela tiden, 8st 1TB diskar, har kollat allt tycker jag, bytat hdd etc. etc. nu gjorde jag en raid5 av 4 diskar, den lyckades. ska prova en på 6 nu se hur det går.
<Screedo> skumt är det i alla fall. disken som markeras som "error" skiftas hela tiden.
<itmannen> Stora bryderier. Jag har plockat ihop en tämligen kraftfull äldre dator. Och nu kan jag inte bestämma mig för vilken Linux dist jag ska köra.
<Screedo> hehe
<itmannen> Kliar skallen
<Screedo> jag ska dra igång en ubuntu server och lägga om hela webbhosten, znc, teamspeak etc. på
<itmannen> Oracle Linux server är ju väldigt kraftfull iof.
<Screedo> men först måste jag hitta vad som strular med min nya maskin och lagringen, om det är kontrolelrkortet eller diskarna, har kört tillverkarnas test verktyg och inga fel på diskarna, men gör jag en raid5 av 8 diskar så skiter det sig.
<itmannen> Ska fundera några timmar innan beslut tages.
<Screedo> skiftat bakplan i lådan och det är samma skumma fenomen att det blir error på en av diskarna, drar jag ut den felande disken och stoppar i den igen så markeras en ny hdd som error.
<Screedo> skiftat kablar, kör på två nätaggregat så det är inget med strömmen, skapat en raid5 av fyra diskar som fungerar.
<Screedo> ska prova flasha om kontrollerkortet så det inte är något med det, snart är jag utan ideer... :S
<Barre> Screedo: vad är det för diskar? En del diskar (speciellt de som har ordet "green" i produktnamnet) har en del "features" för att spara ström som inte lirar bra i raid
<Screedo> inga green diskar.
<Screedo> 2st seagate, 2st WD black, 4st WB black pro edition, eller vad de nu hette, de kom in min Netgear NVX och har en gul tab som säger pro edition eller något sådant.
<Screedo> Alla är 1 TB diskar.
<itmannen> Jisses :)
<Screedo> jag köpte Seagate green för länge sedan och fick lite strul med just ström sparandet, men läste att de fungerade i min Netgear Readynas NVX så satte in dem i den istället.
<Screedo> jag har kört raid5 på dessa diskar innan, förutom de två nya WD black diskarna, med annat moderkort och cpu.
<Screedo> med samma kontrollerkort.
<bamsefar> itmannen: Oraclelinux är en kopia av centos som är en kopia av redhat.
<E3|Fisk> Jag håller på med ett live script med Links, kan jag använda det med användarnamn och lösenord för-definerat?
<E3|Fisk> tex något i stil med: links -u user -p password liknande
<ePax> Live skript med Links?
<E3|Fisk> Ja, har redan gjort ett med sl
<E3|Fisk> Ska fixa ett med Nagios, men behöver en user/pw combo för att fixa det
<itmannen> bamsefar< Ok
<E3|Fisk> Vet inte hur links fungerar med användarnamn och lösenord
<andol> bamsefar: Menar du alltså att Oracle plockar källkodspaketen från CentOS istället för direkt från RedHat?
<bamsefar> andol: Det var vad redhat sa till mig när jag pratade med dem.
<andol> bamsefar: Ofan
<andol> Härligt med dubbel fördröjningseffekt på uppgraderingar, etc
<bamsefar> Mmm
<ePax> E3|Fisk, Fixa även sms för nagios super praktiskt :D
<HeMan> Morrn!
<ePax> morrn
<E3|Fisk> ePax: I will ^^
<andyland> HeMan: En fågel viskade i mitt öra och sa att du jobbade på Southpole? Stämmer det?
<HeMan> andyland: jepp!
<andyland> HeMan: fan vad coolt, ni får ta och styra upp något geekmeet om att bygga kluster. Tror nog att många skulle vilja dyka upp och lära er av vad ni har lärt er
<bamsefar> Haha
<HeMan> :)
<HeMan> vi har funderat på att köra en presentation på foss-sthlm där en pratar och två eller tre bygger ett kluster i bakgrunden
<HeMan> om man är väl förberedd kan man bygga ett kluster på 20 minuter komplett med installation av mjukvaran
<andyland> cool
<andol> HeMan: Låter även något som skulle göra sig ypperligt som en UppLYSning :)
<andyland> såg på eran hemsida att ni håller på med andra arkitekturer än x86 och (från vad jag hört av vänner) att det skulle tydligen vara någon open-source hårdvara
<HeMan> andyland: jepp, en kollega är maintainer för openrisc-arkitekturen
<Nafallo> hmm. inte helt dåliga priser... fast supermicro :-/
<Nafallo> HeMan: när ska ni sälja HP istället? ;-)
<HeMan> Nafallo: när vi tjänar bättre på det än på SuperMicro...
<Nafallo> catch22 då ;-)
<andyland> Fast FPGA:erna har väl gått ner ganska bra i pris. Dom låg väl på 10k styck för några år sedan?
<HeMan> Nafallo: sen har de "stora" hårdvarutillverkarna legat efter när det kommit nya, roliga chipset eller processorer
<Nafallo> så du säger att supermicro inte är stora? ;-)
<HeMan> inte jämfört med HP, Dell och IBM
<HeMan> Dell kan vi nog för övrigt sälja om det behövs
<Screedo> varför är supermicro sämre än Dell, HP etc?
<Nafallo> i ren prestanda vet jag inte, men för att hantera servrarna... rails osv...
<Nafallo> stooor skillnad.
<HeMan> nyare SM-rails börjar vara rätt bra
<Nafallo> vore ju på tiden ;-)
<Nafallo> på den biten är de år efter
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> jag har ingen erfarenehet alls, därav frågan.
<Screedo> köpte precis ett supermicro kort, X9SCM-F
<ePax> Screedo, Som kostade?
<Screedo> 1800:- inkl. moms
<ePax> OKi... Vad ska du med den till?
<ePax> :D
<Screedo> kör en esxi maskin på det :)
<Screedo> på/med vad man nu vill kalla det :P
<Screedo> som lab maskin.
<ePax> oki... är inte det billigare med typ en färdig produkt som ex HP Microserver?
<ePax> :D
<Screedo> nä, inte lika roligt jue
<ePax> Kanske det om man gillar att pocka ihop saker.
<Screedo> har stoppat in det kortet i ett norco rpc 4220 chassi
 * Nafallo har gjort fina saker med sin microserver ;-)
<Screedo> hehe
<ePax> Nafallo, som? Jag har en microserver med. Den klarar av mycket mer än man tror.
<Screedo> brb
<Nafallo> nu när AMD har gjort UVD på Radeon 4000-7000 användbart funderar jag dock på om jag kan stoppa in ett sådant också och köra 1280p direkt från servern :-P
<MaxJezy> johanbr, blender :)
<ePax> Nafallo, Klarar inte av ett sådant kort det ASUS RADEON HD5450
<Nafallo> ePax: Startech PEXSAT32 + Antec easyswap USM
<ePax> Nafallo, Coolt... SÃ¥ jag antar att du har 5 diskar eller?
<Nafallo> ePax: 6 :-)
<Nafallo> varav en är hostswap seagate goflex ;-)
<ePax> haha :D
<Nafallo> hotswap even
<Nafallo> sen kan jag ju stoppa in en modern SSD att använda som cache om jag skulle vilja. SATA3 :-)
<Nafallo> problemet är bara bandbredden på PCI-e x1 Gen2.
<ePax> ok... då har du X antal Tb av filmer?
<Nafallo> nope.
<ePax> utan
<Nafallo> använder den som server.
<ePax> med massa virtuella servrar
<Nafallo> nope
<ePax> ok... så avd är vitsen med så många diskar
<Nafallo> backuppc på en RAID10. separat disk för root + squid osv. hotswap disk för att kunna extrahera filer till extern disk.
<ePax> Jag tänkte faktiskt köpa en till och använda den som brandvägg med pfsense... men det låter som en overkill för hemmanätverk... har en htpc med atom 1.6 GHZ som fw med pfsense just nu
<ePax> nice
<Nafallo> fast den kan ju ändras om man skaffar ett vettigt videokort ;-)
<ePax> hehe :)
<Nafallo> har inte fått eSATA kontakten att fungera med min externa RAID1 heller.
<ePax> Vilken ahr du 36 eller 40? kanske 52?
<Nafallo> huh?
<Nafallo> ah
<ePax> nl36... pratar vi om samma microserver :D
<Nafallo> ehrm. 40 tror jag?
<ePax> oki
<ePax> det gör vi
<Nafallo> N40L
<ePax> ok.. jag har en N36L
<Tingan> Hej alla
<ePax> En kul grej som jag har fixat är att jag ahr ingen statisk ip... så ibland spökar BBBs dns och då startar dem om switchar eller vad de gör nu och då får man ny ip... då blir det krångligt att hitta servern... men jag tog en usb surf modem kopplade upp den och den kan läsa sms... så nu kan jag bara sms servern så får jag extern ip :)
<ePax> Tingan, hej
<ePax> sms-a*
<Tingan> Jag har fått en ny skrivare. Brother DCP-j525w som jag inte lyckas få igång med ubuntu 12.04...sitter här och river mitt hår
<Nafallo> ePax: min uppdaterar mina dns-servrar i datacentret, så den alltid har rätt extern adress.
<ePax> nice
<Nafallo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5676048/
<ePax> nice :D
<ePax> Jag har en enkel skript som enbar dumpar allt från gammu... dvs sms... sen har jag diverse skripts som läser dumpen och gör diverse saker... som ex om det kommer en uppdatering så kan man uppdatera med sms osv
<ePax> som ex att få external ip
<Screedo> back
<ePax> då använder jag curl ifconfig.me för att dumpa extern ip
<MaxJezy> va sjukt soppigt internet har blivit när allt ska skötas via facebookkonton, inloggningar på sidor, kommentarer och allt ska vara kopplat till facebook
<whooze> no shit
<whooze> det är ju helt sjukt
<E3|Fisk> +1 MaxJezy
<ehlu> ePax: Va händer
<ePax> ehlu, Jag var på lunch.
<ePax> Varför gillar inte rkhunter chkconfig :D
<Barre> ePax: det borde stå i loggen, eller kanske inte kört en --update så det är fel md5 checksum kanske?
<ePax> Barre, Jag körte allt möjligt men nu har jag vitlistat skriptet så nu ör det ok
<ePax> körde*
<Barre> ePax: :O   men det betyder att du potentiellt whitelistat ett root-kit
<Screedo> Barre: ESXi har börjat varna för strömmen på min 12V slinga, beställde ett nytt nätagg idag, hoppas jag får det imorgon och att det löser mina problem, hade förklarat en hel del.
<Barre> Screedo: ja, så kan det vara... spännande
<Screedo> hoppas bara det inte är en sensor som bråkar
 * Barre tycker Screedo spenderar semestern på ett mycket effektivt sätt =)
<Screedo> :)
 * Screedo håller med och njuter av semestern
<andol> Barre: Jag gjorde lumpen inom elberedskapen. Hur ofta tror du jag har hört ordet spännande användas på det viset? :-)
<Barre> andol: tack för att du noterar mina ordlekar och inte förljer med "strömmen" och bara ignorerar dem :P
<Barre> jag vet, det är en skada och jag borde prata med någon om det... men men...
<andol> Barre: Med visst modstånd.
<andol> motstånd
<Screedo> Barre: det är skönt med lite säregenskaper, om det nu är ett ord :P
<johanbr> Woohoo! AMD har släppt källkoden för UVD-delen av sina grafikkort
<johanbr> Videoavkodning i hårdvara med öppna drivrutiner, alltså
<Barre> \o/
<Barre> jag hade trott och hoppats på att de skulle gjort det för lääääänge sen, men bättre sent än aldrig
<johanbr> Barre: jo, det tog lite tid... det var visst problem med att få deras advokater att godkänna allt
<andol> Kan tänka mig att det fanns ett och annat licensierat från tredje part som behövdes redas ut?
<johanbr> andol: det kan tänkas, vet inte riktigt
<johanbr> men det visar ju iaf att det går om viljan finns...
<johanbr> *host* nvidia
<Nafallo> johanbr: nog för att det funnits ett bra tag med Broadcom CrystalHD, men iaf ;-)
 * ehlu sitter på ett sj tåg och funderar på vart all skit tar vägen?
<ehlu> Flygplan också
<Nafallo> johanbr: jag insåg också hur trevligt det kan bli med Radeon kort som har egenskapen tidigare idag ;-)
<Nafallo> hrm
<johanbr> ehlu: tåg har väl tankar som töms emellanåt numera, men förut var det bara ett hål ner mot spåret
<johanbr> med flygplan händer det ibland att de tömmer tankarna i luften och nån stackare får en isklump genom taket
<zteam> Hej!
<zteam> Nån här som har nån koll här på hur man ändrar vilka rättigheter som gäller för en nyskapade mappar?
<zteam> är det chown man ska använda då?
<Barre> zteam: om du skapar en mapp så kan du ändra mappens ägandeskap med chown. Om du vill ändra läs,skriv,exec rättigheterna på befintliga ägare/grupp så använder du chmod
<zteam> Barre, chown är det jag kör  med just nu, men det ändrar bara rättigheterna för min egna användare, grejen är den att jag har mappar i en samba-share, som uppdateras ganska ofta med nya mappar, därav känns chmod alltför drygt
<zteam> Barre, antar att det smidigaste jag kan göra ät saken är att sätta samba-gruppen som ägargrupp?
<HeMan> zteam: i smb.conf finns det lite optioner för att automatiskt sätt rätt rättigheter när saker skapas, tex "create mask", "directory mask", "directory security mask", "force mode" osv
<HeMan> zteam: eller "force group" som tvingar in användarna i en grupp när dom accessar via samba
<zteam> HeMan, okej, dock läser bara samba-användaren filer, han skriver inga
<HeMan> zteam: ah
<zteam> HeMan, alla filer som delas via SMB skapas från datorn
<HeMan> zteam: du kan även göra chmog g+s så får nya filer i det biblioteket samma grupp som biblioteket
<zteam> HeMan, okej, låter vettigt
<zteam> :-)
<zteam> HeMan, går det att påverka others på samma sätt?
<zteam> HeMan, i annat fall blir det väl till att ändra ägargruppen på filerna till samba
<HeMan> chmog=chmod...
<HeMan> vad tänkte du på om others?
<zteam> HeMan,  funderade mest på om det gick att påverka användare utanför den gruppen på samma sätt :-)
<HeMan> zteam: fast other är ju just other
<HeMan> zteam: du kan inte ändra grupp från other till något
<HeMan> zteam: du kan däremot använda umask för att se till att för alla nyskapade filer får other rätt att läsa
<zteam> HeMan, Jag menade mer om det gick att ändra rättigheterna other har till en viss fil mapp på samma sätt med chmod g+s
<zteam> ?
<zteam> fast other kanske räknas som en grupp dom med iof :.)
<HeMan> zteam: chmod g+s gör att när du skapar en fil så kommer den få bibliotekets grupp oavsett vad användaren har för primärgrupp
<HeMan> zteam: dock behöver användaren vara med i den gruppen
<Barre> zteam: ahh... jag kör inte samba själv, så lyssna på HeMan :)
<zteam> HeMan, okej :-)
<zteam> HeMan, tackar för hjälpen
<zteam> :-)
<Peyam> hej
<yarre> hej
<Peyam> va fan har hänt med mina fönster
<Peyam> de har blitt blåa
<Peyam> kolla här
<Peyam> http://i49.tinypic.com/2dqnebc.png
<Peyam> vf e de blåa helt plötsligt
<Peyam> ska starta om
<Peyam> wtf asså
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> nice
<Screedo> någon som kan rekommendera ett gratis fps spel?
<Spookan> Screedo: Finns ju en hel del.. Nexuiz nått är ju coolt. ;)
<zteam> Screedo, yes, det finns faktiskt ett antal schyssta gratis fps-spel till Linux, Nexuiz, Xonotic, Open Arena (Q3 klon), Alien Arena (typ som Unreal Tournament och Assualt Cube (ungefär som Counterstrike)
<Screedo> ok, nu kör jag windows 7 på min main dator, just för spel :P
<Screedo> något bra gratis krigs spel, mycket sniper osv.
<zteam> Xonotic är efterföljaren till Nexuiz och är i princip en bättre version av Nexuiz
<zteam> Screedo, Här har du :-) http://assault.cubers.net/
<zteam> Screedo, det är även värt att nämna att en hel del windowsspel fungerar i Linux också, även om det gäller långtifrån alla
<zteam> Screedo, :-)
<Screedo> :)
<Screedo> ska prova american army
<Spookan> La de inte ner det?
<Screedo> ingen aning, men sw har fortfarande news etc. på deras sida
<Screedo> de*
<Screedo> går att dra ner via steam
<Screedo> så provar det.
<zteam> Screedo, aha, det är gratis spel till Windows du letar alltså?
<Screedo> zteam: jupp
<zteam> Screedo, okej då finns det ju desto mer att välja på
<zteam> Screedo, tips: http://download.cnet.com/Return-to-Castle-Wolfenstein-Enemy-Territory-full-install/3000-7441_4-10243510.html
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> det funkar fan inte
<Spookan> Peyam: Vad funkar inte?
<Peyam> fixad
<jonasbjork> är det något folk kvar här? :)
<Screedo> jodå
<jonasbjork> det var som tusan :)
<jonasbjork> jag kör Ubuntu 13.04 nu. snabbare än blixten är det. booten på min Dell XPS13 med SSD tar runt 5 sekunder och då måste jag ange lösenord för den krypterade disken också. sjukt imponerad är jag.
<Screedo> när är release för 13.04?
<Nafallo> Screedo: april
<Screedo> ok
<jonasbjork> 25 april
<Screedo> hade för mig, april och oktober är det väl?
<Screedo> .04 i april och .10 i oktober
<jonasbjork> Screedo: japp.
<Nafallo> Screedo: 13.04, 2013.april ;-)
<Screedo> hrhr
<Screedo> hehe*
<jonasbjork> fanns dock ett undantag till det Ubuntu 6.06, men det var länge sedan nu.
<Nafallo> inte da. 2006.juni
<Nafallo> ;-)
<jonasbjork> jag menar att alla andra var .04 och .10 utom den
<einand> mest samma gammla drägg som vanligt
<jonasbjork> einand: :)
<Screedo> nu är det tid för lite tv, ha det, ses imorgon! :)
<einand> Screedo: vad för tv+
<Peyam> HEj
<Peyam> Uncle peyam is back
<MaxJezy> kul att läsa om skeptiker för bitcoins, de hittar på allt möjligt för att få folk att inte köpa bitcoins
<Peyam> vad menar du
<MaxJezy> alqaida, bubblor, pyramidspel, organiserad brottslighet osv
<Peyam> Al qa3ida?
<Peyam> vad snackar du om
<jonasbjork> MaxJezy: jag noterade också att svensk press börjat skriva om "bubblan"
<MaxJezy> svensk press är ju mycket att hänga i granen
<Peyam> Svensk press hahahaha
<MaxJezy> det enda som kan sätta stopp är blacklist på bankerna
<MaxJezy> även det skulle gå att lösa via kontant hantering
<Peyam> det e som att snacka om kinesiska "lammkött" man betalar för lamkött och få kattkött
<itmannen> Så var min Oracle Linux Server i luften. Nu gäller det bara att klura ut alla trevliga möjligheter som finns.
<MaxJezy> men det roliga med de som är helt emot bitcoins, de smutskastar folk som använder dem
<MaxJezy> och säger att de är terrorister, knarkare och minderåriga
<Peyam> asså jag installa xubuntu på min thinkpad och nu funkar inte
<Peyam> jag fattar inte
<MaxJezy> och sen skryter de över sin ekonomi utbildning, endå förstår de inte sig på världen vi lever i
<MaxJezy> Peyam, ja har förstått det :)
<MaxJezy> Peyam, ja tror ibm har thinkpad med, fråga honom
<itmannen> Och det blir en hel del att utforska då jag laddade in det mesta som fanns :)
<MaxJezy> itmannen, har du laddat med chips och läsk?
<itmannen> Brukar du göra det i en OS-install?
<MaxJezy> funderar på att ta ledigt en vecka från allt jobb och bök och testa alla windows versioner som kommit hittills
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> Jag har laddat med massor av glass
<MaxJezy> Jo, jag laddar alltid med godsaker inför såna spännande grejer
<itmannen> Bra kyleffekt
<MaxJezy> öl, tjejer och chips
<MaxJezy> och sen lite barnförbjudet
<itmannen> Tjejer?
<MaxJezy> bakgrundsdansare
<itmannen> Hm
<Peyam> yeah
<Peyam> Jag kan strippa för dej
<itmannen> fast jag borde fli mig kväg och köpa snus innan allvaret med servern börjar. Bra för att lugna nerverna
<Peyam> fast jag e snubbe
<MaxJezy> Peyam, nah, inget för mig.
<itmannen> MaxJezy< :) Bra
<Spookan> Peyam: Jag vill se! :P
<itmannen> lite på sidan om har jag även kört in en Debian Linux i en annan maskin.  3 fulla DVD för en komplett install. Jisses
<itmannen> Debian Wheezy
<jonasbjork> installerar folk Linux från CD/DVD fortfarande? :/
<MaxJezy> finns ju netinstaller
<itmannen> Tur jag är sjukpensionär så jag inte behöver utföra något vettigt på dagar och nätter :)
<jonasbjork> en sak kan jag iaf säga om 13.04, Unity krashar lite till och från. har jag Google Chrome i fullskärmsläge så stängs den ner när jag växlar (alt+tab) till ett annat program.
<itmannen> Samt en hustru som levererar kaffe och mat
<itmannen> Unity har aldrig krachat för mig
<jonasbjork> itmannen: jag kör 13.04, den som kommer nu den 25 april. lite skakigt är det, men den är ju inte helt klar heller.
<itmannen> jag har kört 13.04 sen alpha1
<jonasbjork> har du? och det bara fungerar?
<itmannen> Japp. Helt utan problem vad jag sett
<jonasbjork> kör du Google Chrome också?
<itmannen> Om vi räkrar bort det jag ställer till själv :)
<itmannen> Jo men inte alltid
<itmannen> Blir mest FF
<jonasbjork> då är det ännu mer skumt. eftersom det bara är Chrome som krashar för mig.
<Peyam> Spookan: pkej ;)
<itmannen> Hm. MÃ¥ste nog testa
<jonasbjork> men men, jag visste ju att den kan vara ostabil. får leva med det. bara emacs är igång så är jag lycklig :)
<Peyam> Spookan: vet du ngn bra porrtjäna?
<Peyam> typ ngn med väldigt vit kropp och typ orange hår.
<Peyam> har ngn sett David?
<Peyam> fan han har försvunnit från kanalen
<Peyam> nu ska de bli Qt
<Spookan> Peyam: Ingen aning, du får googla lite.. ;)
<itmannen> Något har hänt. När jag öppnarb ett nytt fönster så blir inte fokus på det utan det som var
<itmannen> Aha. CCSM fixade till det :) Så nu är det ok igen
<ehlu> Gokväll
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-05
<Screedo> god morgon
<Barre> mörrn
<Screedo> Allt väl?
<andol> Morgens
<andol> Hmm, nu hade visst någon i en annan kanal envisats att prata en massa om mandoliner, och på så vis fyllt upp min away-log :P
<Screedo> hehe
<ehlu> :D
 * Screedo funderar på att lägga sig igen.
<itmannen> Efter 2 ominstallationer av Oracle Linux server inatt så funkar den äntligen
<itmannen> Undrar hur mycket som kan gå fel egentligen?
<andol> Tror det magiska nyckelordet här är Oracle.
<bamsefar> itmannen: Varför i hela friden ska du köra oracle linux?
<itmannen> bamsefar< Om vi säger så här. För att det går :)
<bamsefar> itmannen: Det är ett dåligt skäl, sluta medans du redan kan
<bamsefar> Kör redhat i stället.
<bamsefar> itmannen: Att köra oracle linux är som att köra SCO, inte så hippt. :P
<itmannen> bamsefar< Nu vet jag iof inte vad SCO är. Men varför ska man inte kunna testa lite nytt ibland. Och inta bara harva på i samma plogfåra
<itmannen> bamsefar< För övrigt så är väl redhat inblandade i oracle linux?
<andol> itmannen: Finns väldigt mycket nytt att testa som inte är Oracle Linux.
<itmannen> andol< Jodå det finns det
<bamsefar> itmannen: Oracle linux är en _kopia_ av redhat.
<bamsefar> Dvs, oracle tar redhat, byter ut lite bilder och text och säger att det är oracle linux.
<itmannen> bamsefar< Ja. Och då kör jag mao redan redhat :)
<bamsefar> Och sen tänker de sig att folk ska köpa det.
<bamsefar> Nej, det gör du inte.
<itmannen> Köpa?
<bamsefar> Jo, support du vet.
<itmannen> Aha
<bamsefar> Men rent generellt, det finns INGEN som kör oraclelinux.
<itmannen> bamsefar< Jodå det finns det visst
<Screedo> sun servrar kör väl oracle?
<andol> itmannen: Jo, men i sådant fall finns ju även CentOS...
<itmannen> :)
<bamsefar> itmannen: Säg nån :)
<andol> Screedo: Kanske har med ägandeförhållanden att göra? :)
<itmannen> bamsefar< itmannen :)
<bamsefar> Som sagt, vill du köra redhat utan att betala för det, kör centos
<Screedo> andol: Helt klart, men påståendet var "det finns ingen" :P
<itmannen> bamsefar< Nä jag fortsätter att utvärdera detta
<bamsefar> Screedo: Det finns i princip inga kunder som kör oraclelinux.
<bamsefar> itmannen: Gör det, se till att inte installera det i någon organistation sen bara.
<itmannen> bamsefar< Hur kan du vara så drypsäker på det?
<Screedo> har en SunFire T2000 att leka med, är en sparc. Ska se vad för roligt jag kan göra med den i framtiden.
<andol> itmannen: Tja, med branchkontakter, bekanta, etc så får man ju en viss inblick i vad folk kör, och det är som sagt inte Oracle Linux.
<itmannen> Nu ska jag bara confa den några timmar innan den hamnar där den ska vara
<itmannen> andol< Ok
<bamsefar> itmannen: VAd andol sa, och dessutom; varför skulle man köra oracle linux när det finns redhat? Oracle linux tar ju redhats uppdateringar och kompilerar om (kanske t.o.m. centos uppdateringar) och då får du vänta _mycket_ längre.
<itmannen> Ju mer ni bråkar på mig desto mer säker blir jag på mitt val :D
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> Det sa nog han som köpte betamax också.
<itmannen> :)
<bamsefar> itmannen: Men sitter du bara hemma och leker så gör du väl ingen skada.
<itmannen> bamsefar< Precis. Bra tidsfördriv som varandes en sjukpensionär
<Barre> bamsefar: ingen bra jämförelse, betamax var överlägsen vhs
<bamsefar> Barre: True :)
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> vad hette konkurenten till betamax? de hade ett kvadratiskt band.
<Screedo> ett litet band var det, komemr väl på det. :)
<peppis> Morn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Screedo> morron
 * Screedo fick bloodad tand att börja leka med min SunFire T2000 nu när det diskuterades Oracle :P
<HeMan> Barre, bamsefar: dessutom tilläts det porr på VHS men ej på Betamax
<Screedo> lol
<HakanS> God förmiddag.
<Screedo> hej HakanS
<peppis> Någon som vet någon likvärdig client som pidgin?
<HakanS> Hej Screedo. Hur är läget?
<Screedo> HakanS: Det är bra tack, själv?
<Screedo> Sista dagen på ledigheten :P
<HakanS> Screedo: Vilken ledighet? Själv jobbar jag.
<Screedo> HakanS: min ledighet :P
<Screedo> brb, omstart av ESXi maskinen som hostar bnc'n
<bamsefar> HakanS: Precis :)
<HakanS> bamsefar: Skönt att få jobba lite.
<bamsefar> Raah, feltabb
<HeMan> peppis: vad vill du ansluta mot? irc bara?
<Coffe> peppis: empathy
<Barre> HeMan: det är väl ändå inte korrekt, det var väl så att porr-industrin valde vhs, inte att de blev "blockade" på betamax
<HeMan> Barre: jag tror att man inte fick sätta Betamax-loggan på porrfilmerna
<Barre> HeMan: ahh...
<andol> Stoppa omoralen!
<HeMan> stoppa den
<Barre> jag försöker leva efter devisen: Måtta i allt, även när det gäller måttlighet
<HeMan> andol: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2XyqtvWF_g
<andol> HeMan: Jupp, precis det klipp jag anade :)
<HeMan> :)
<Screedo> Då har snart halva denna frdag gått och helgen kan snart börja :P
<Screedo> fredag*
<yarre> :D
<huttan> morron
<huttan> fan va sent man vaknar idag
<huttan> Screedo: vad kör du för bnc ?
<ePax> 0_o
<Screedo> huttan: znc
<maxjezy> jag misstänker att jag blir hackad
<ePax> maxjezy, w00t?
<ePax> Hur då?
<maxjezy> får felrapporter och dubbla identiteter och dessutom så rör sig musen själv ibland
<maxjezy> någon hade tagit över mitt nickname här
<ePax> maxjezy, tagit över eller använder den bara då och då... sen måste du ghosta den där personen
<maxjezy> jag vet inte, det kan vara min dotter också
<maxjezy> men ja fattar inte hur hon har en klient utan att ja vet om det för irc
<maxjezy> och jag har ingen auto auth
<amelia> vad händer här då?
<cHarNe2> händer? inte mycket. Fattar inte hur java funkar :S
<cHarNe2> static? dafaq? någon som kan förlkara vad det ska vara bra för?
<Barre> amelia!
<Barre> wb
<amelia> Barre: jag bara tittar förbi lite..
<amelia> Barre: har semester så jag har lite tråkigt. tänkte titta förbi och se om det är någon cirkus här som förr.
<amelia> Barre: var inget kul på tv. :(
<andol> amelia: Jomentitta :) Hej!
<amelia> hej andol
<andol> amelia: Tja, i morse hade vi itmannen som tyckte att Oracle Linux verkade vettigt. Uppfyller nästan cirkuskriteriet?
<amelia> andol: definitivt. jag avskyr oracle linux. det är det dummaste jävla påhittet oracle haft hittills
<amelia> förlåt, näst dummaste. oracle vm är värre
<maxjezy> är väl mer cirkus att tala bakom ryggen på honom
<maxjezy> passar oracle för någon människa så fyller det väl sin funktion
<maxjezy> hemsidan va ju fin iaf :)
<amelia> jag pratar mest skit om oracle faktiskt. står inför att migrera oracle vm och ca 100 virtuella gäster med oracle linux till vmware och centos. är måttligt road av oracle just nu.
<Nafallo> amelia: vmware converter? ;-)
<amelia> Nafallo: nej, ska installera om allt. kommer bli jättekul
<Barre> länge sen man såg/hörde/snattrade nått från/med larsemil
<amelia> Barre: han jobbar kanske? :)
<Barre> amelia: förmodligen, men ändå. det är väl en fråga om prioritering och jag tycker i sådant fall han proiriterar fel ;P
<amelia> Barre: det är ju klart, vem vill inte prata med dig lixom?
<Barre> amelia: precis...
<Barre> amelia: här är det omorganisation, jag är inte direkt imponerad :-/
<Philip5> amelia!!!!
<Philip5> :D
<Philip5> amelia: det var länge sedan
<amelia> hej Philip5
<amelia> Barre: omorganisation är bara ett sätt att få folk att inte känna sig trygga på arbetsplatsen så de inte blir bekväma.
<Philip5> amelia: allt väl?
<amelia> Philip5: jodå, lite semester idag. själv då?
<Barre> amelia: det tråkiga i kråksången är att det är en likadan omorganisation som mina två tidigare arbetsgivare har genomfört som gjort att jag valt att byta arbetsgivare.. vill/orkar lixom inte det igen...
<Philip5> amelia: skönt med semester nu. bara bra här också.
<amelia> Barre: illa
<amelia> Barre: du kan alltid börja hos oss. :P vi har inga omorganisationer på it
<amelia> Barre: du kan ju alltid trösta dig med att det förmodligen kommer en ny omorganisation till hösten
<Barre> mmm...
<amelia> hos oss håller vi på att implementera ITIL. jag är inte så imponerad av försöken.
<amelia> men det är som vanligt, varför prata med någon som har erfarenhet när man kan uppfinna hjulet igen och göra tvärtemot alla andra. :P
 * Barre är ITIL-certad
<Barre> tycker dock att det är en stor bunt av självklarheter
<Barre> oohh... btw... såg du våra SPC-1 performance siffror? :D
<Barre> amelia: ^
<amelia> Barre: nop, inte sett.
<Barre> amelia: 125.018 IOPS med en latancy på mindre än 1ms
<amelia> Barre: äger ni byxorna av v7000?
<Barre> amelia: cirka 4ggr mer prestanda än v7000 :P
<amelia> Barre: nice
<Barre> http://www.storageperformance.org/results/benchmark_results_spc1/#hds_spc1
<amelia> Barre: jag är inte förvånad faktiskt.
<trams> hoh, itil. Personerna bakom detta måste varit sadister
<amelia> inte då, itil är skitbra.
<trams> fniss, när då
<amelia> problemet är väl att det implementeras som fan läser bibeln på många ställen.
<trams> iofs, gillar man att inte behöva jobba så är det praktiskt
<amelia> jag tycker man får mer gjort om man arbetar strukturerat med incidenter, förändringsarbeten och problem än om man bara "gör saker"
<trams> Ja, fast det har väldigt lite med itil att göra åas.
<amelia> itil handlar ju om att strukturera sitt arbete i processer.
<trams> just, och sedan optimera dessa processer.
<trams> Trögheten blir extrem
<trams> särskillt när någon ser till att ingen går runt processerna
<trams> :D
<amelia> det blir det ju om de är implementerade felaktigt.
<trams> Jag har aldrig sett något ställe med fungerande implementation
<amelia> jag har.
<trams> möjligen finns det halvfungerandeprocesser för normalfallen
<amelia> har jobbat på ett ställe där det fungerade skitbra. sen var ju de också iso20000 certifierade.
<trams> åh, då kan du säkert tjäna en slant på att lära drakarna om det där :D
<amelia> jag är tekniker..
<Barre> jag funderar på att implementera en Solr hemma, bra eller anus?
<trams> fniss.
<amelia> Barre: haha
<amelia> Barre: jag har funderat på lean management hemma.
<trams> amelia: får man fråga var det fungerar bra?
<trams> det kanske är en hemlis. :>
<amelia> tycker inte det är så lämpligt att namnge företag sådär på ett publikt forum som detta.
<trams> ok, skit i det. jag hade nog inte heller tyckt att det var bekvämt
<trams> även om jag så klart blir nyfiken
<Barre> ingen som kört Solr alltså ....
<amelia> Barre: nop
<Nafallo> märks att amelia är här och gäspar... när hade vi senast så mycket aktivitet? ;-)
<Barre> ITIL skall ha en viss tröghet isig när det kommer till förändringar för att inte ha en IT-organisation som leker cowboys :)
<amelia> trams: du kan ju alltid googla mitt namn och själv dra slutsatser om vilken av mina tidigare arbetsgivare det kan ha varit.
<amelia> Nafallo: :)
<trams> jag hamnar bara på en site om kvinnor över 50
<amelia> haha
<Nafallo> LOL
<Barre> hahahaha
<trams> och freenode är lite trasigt som vanligt
<amelia> jag kanske är kvinna över 50. :P
<trams> det skulle förklara varför du gillar itil ;D
<trams> skämt åsido
<trams> få saker skapar dysfunktionalitet på samma sätt
<Screedo> som kvinnor över 50?
<trams> nja, men som itil.
<amelia> jag gillar saker som hindrar mina kollegor/min chef att tvinga mig att skjuta från höften en fredageftermiddag.
<Screedo> sorry, kunde inte låta bli :) Nu ska jag montera in mitt nya nätagg i ESXi maskinen och hoppas det är det som strulat för mig hela tiden.
 * Barre håller tummarna
<trams> Jo, det kan man lösa på två sätt 1. säga "Nja, det där låter ej så smart att göra på en fredag EM." eller 2. Implementera ett gigantiskt processramverk
<Barre> men... man behöver ju inte implementera samtliga ITIL-processer, man tar de processer som tillför mest för organisationen. Jag personligen tycker incedent och problem är två processer som är alldeles för sällsynta och borde vara ett krav i alla organisationer
<amelia> jag är ju tekniker så jag skiter rätt mycket i alla processer som inte är incident, change, problem och task.
<amelia> de är inte så svårimplementerade om man har ett ärendehanteringssystem.
<trams> nej, men lånsamma och ineffektiva
<amelia> inte om man jämför med att lösa samma problem tusen gånger för att man inte löser det permanent.
<amelia> eller lösa massa incidenter för att någon inte tänkte innan han/hon gjorde en förändring.
<trams> ;-D
<Nafallo> amelia: som att ta bort mtu inställningar just innan semestern typ... ;-)
<amelia> Nafallo: t.ex.
<bamsefar> Wooop
<bamsefar> amelia: Är du över 50? Det har du aldrig berättat för mig. :(
<rabiescat99> Kan någon hjälpa mig att hitta en ordbok för alla finlanssvenska ord, och även "rinkebysvenska"? Och även, om det finns, olika regionala ord?
<rabiescat99> Vet ni om någon sådan samling som kan anses tillförlitlig/officiell?
<maxjezy> amelia, jag pekade min kritik mot andol
<maxjezy> men tog du åt dig så kanske du kände liten skuld i det
<maxjezy> jag sa bara till för jag inte tycker man pratar bakom ryggen på folk, kände någon slags plikt
<andol> maxjezy: Tja, även i mitt fall var väl själva huvudpoängen att skämta om Oracle, varpå det egentligen var onödigt av mig att nämna nickname.
<maxjezy> jepp, men men.
<ePax> På tal om ärendehanteringssystem. Vilka vettiga ärendehanteringssytem finns det för nix?
<andol> ePax: Bortsett från den lite speciella sökfunktionen så tycker jag att RT är trevligt.
<rabiescat99> Det är skrämmande att det finns ärendehanteringssystem som bara accepterar inkommande e-post som om det vore skapat av en kontoinnehavare.
<rabiescat99> Eller för den delen någon som inte är kund redan.
<rabiescat99> Det borde vara LAGKRAV på att de måste skicka tillbaka ett e-postmeddelande med en kod för verifiering så jävla dumt som e-post är uppbyggt.
<ePax> andol, Visst finns det översättning till svenska för RT?
<andol> ePax: Ser så ut - http://bestpractical.com/rt/languages.html
<ePax> andol, tack
<bamsefar> ePax: Vi kör Jira, det är nice.
 * andol säger hej från sin nya Chroomebook
<ePax> :D Varför Chromebook :)
<ePax> Någon som använder owncloud?
<andol> ePax: Kombination utav nyfikenhet samt att det är en rätt lätt och trevlig laptop för de pengar man pungar ut.
<ePax> andol, Vad kostar den?
<andol> Min vanliga laptop är snäppet större och tyngre än att vara helt optimal att släpa med sig runt
<andol> ePax: http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010675367/samsung-chromebook/
<ePax> Där fick du valuta för pengar :D Jag har en 11.6 Lenovo kostade lite mer men den har inbyggd 3g.. det är nice
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> ubuntu borde tänka på ett lättare installations process
<Peyam> det tkr ja
<Peyam> Snart tar de bort msn
<Peyam> men va gör man
<Peyam> kan man logga in med den där
<Peyam> pidgin?
<ePax> Man skaffar facebook :D
<Peyam> jag har
<Peyam> men ja har gamla vänner på msn
<Peyam> som inte har fb
<ePax> Jobbigt läge maila microsoft :)
<Peyam> orka
<Peyam> men måste man ha skype
<Peyam> eller vadå
<Peyam> det står att man ska logga in till skype med samma msn alias
<ePax> ingen aning
<Screedo> kollade hur mycket Watt min nya ESXi maskin drog, 210W :)
<Screedo> förmodar alla är på väg hem :P
<ePax> snart
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> tiden går fort när man är ledig.
<Barre> Screedo: fungerar det bättre nu?
<Screedo> varit ledig förra och denna vecka.
<Screedo> Barre: ser likadant ut, men fick varningar i ESXi innan på 12V slingan.
<Screedo> på det gamla nätagget
<Barre> Screedo: det var det jag menade... försvann 12v varningarna? slutade RAID att "kicka" en disk då och då?
 * Barre e nyfiken
<Screedo> med det nya nätagget så har jag fler uttag för 12V delen, delade upp bakplanen bättre nu.
<Screedo> ska skapa en raid array ikväll
<Screedo> så får se om det fungerar, har ju provat med allt för att se vad som kan vara felet, men jag återkommer hur det än då :)
 * Barre håller tummarna
<Barre> Screedo: håll oss uppdaterade så slipper vi ligga och vrida oss i sängen och inte kunna sova av all spänning ;)
<Screedo> nu när jag tänker så borde kanske jag dela upp bakplan mer, jag har 5 bakplan med 4 hdd i varje, nu har jag att en slinga matar två bakplan. borde kanske ha en slinga/bakplan
<Screedo> Barre: LOL
<Screedo> men något spännande ska du väl ha i helgen...
<Barre> precis... men nu, hemgång!   cya l8r
<Screedo> trevlig tripp
<Screedo> hoppas det inte blir någon spänning på vägen hem.
<Screedo> http://i.imgur.com/Qylp3Pu.png
<Screedo> :)
<rabiescat99> Och ändå är IE den bästa webbläsaren för 2D-spelutveckling i HTML 5.
<rabiescat99> Tusen jävla gånger snabbare än de andra på att rita grafik i Canvas 2D.
<rabiescat99> De andra är patetiska i hastighet. Nästan oanvändbara.
<rabiescat99> DÄREMOT har IE inget stöd för WebGL.
<rabiescat99> Enligt Microsoft p.g.a. dålig säkerhet i standarden.
<rabiescat99> Men den som gjorde den där presentationen var okunnig.
<rabiescat99> Jobbigt med okunniga människor.
<Barre> huh?
<Barre> ahhh.... nu kollade jag länken..
<Screedo> http://filmstone.com/film/hannibal-first-season/trailer/   den serien verkar vara bra.
<rabiescat99> Kan någon hjälpa mig att hitta en ordbok för alla finlanssvenska ord, och även "rinkebysvenska"? Och även, om det finns, olika regionala ord? Vet ni om någon sådan samling som kan anses tillförlitlig/officiell?
<EAG> hallå
<Screedo> EAG: Hej
<EAG> nån som har förslag på hur man bör scrapa en html-tabell och trycka in den i en mysql på ett bra sätt?
<EAG> jag får ingen bra prestanda i det php-script jag har...
<bamsefar> EAG: HTML::Parser?
<EAG> bamsefar: jag letar rätt på noderna jag vill ha med en DOMxpath (i princip alla <td>) och sen en insert på slutet men det är inte snabbt nog
<bamsefar> EAG: Vad förväntar du dig för prestanda?
<bamsefar> Och om du behöver prestanda på sådana saker så är nog inte PHP rätt språk.
<EAG> tja, jag skulle gärna vilja göra det on the fly för att generera ett nytt table på en ny sida
<EAG> nej jag börjar fundera på om jag måste göra nått annat
<bamsefar> Så du behöver göra det på ett par 100 ms?
<EAG> ja allra helst
<bamsefar> Måste det göras live?
<EAG> 2-3 sekunder är väl ok
<bamsefar> Hur lång tid tar det med php?
<EAG> kör jag några tusen rader tar det minutrar
<EAG> förmodligen kommer jag inte behöva göra det dock
<EAG> men nu tar det väl 15-20 sek
<andol> EAG: Beredd att hålla med bamsefar (ifall jag tolkar honom rätt), att det där känns som något man vill låta en bakgrundsprocess göra, och sen läser en webbsida lokalt cachad data.
<EAG> om jag kör "lagom" mängd data
<andol> EAG: I övrigt låter minuter som rätt lång tid för en ssådan körning.
<EAG> ja, jag borde väl schemalägga det där och skriva nått mer effektivt
<EAG> jag är inte direkt världsmästare på php heller ;)
<andol> EAG: Den farligaste sortens php-kodare :P
<EAG> egentligen så skulle jag gärna direkt läsa från en riak-databas
<EAG> och generera det där on the fly... men det blir skitknasigt
<EAG> mängder med anrop osv
<bamsefar> Huh?
<bamsefar> EAG: Vad vill du göra, vi börjar där.
<EAG> jag ska generera en sammanställning av avrapporterade artiklar
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Och dessa snor du från någons website
<bamsefar> Eller har du datan i något annat format?
<EAG> som det är nu tillhandahålls en "ok" tabell
<EAG> jag gör det via ett api
<bamsefar> Ett API som returnerar htm?
<bamsefar> html*
<EAG> ja i detta specifika fall när jag väljer att hämta det som en html-table
<EAG> i grunden ligger datat dock i en riak
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Men kan du få ut det i typ json eller xml?
<EAG> inte som ett enda anrop tyvärr
<bamsefar> Okej
<EAG> det blir skitmkt att loopa igenom och krångla med
<bamsefar> Okej
<EAG> och deras utvecklare tycker inte heller att jag borde göra så
<bamsefar> Okej
<EAG> jag vill egentligen fippla runt med datat i någon vettig BI-lösning
<EAG> det jag gör just nu är bara en liten del av det
<bamsefar> Så som mina glada backendutvecklare hade byggt det där så hade de byggt en backend-tjänst som hämtar datat och sparar det i ett för dig passande format och sen kan du fråga backend-tjänsten från din frontend-applikation.
<EAG> ja, det är väl "så det är" i någon mening... det är dock anpassat för excel-export (via iqy-filer)
<EAG> jag har inte direkt begärt att få datat i ett vettigt format :)
<EAG> jag tänkte göra en temporär fullösning så lö
<EAG> *länge
<bamsefar> Men bygg någon transformator-backendtjänst, som du kan prata med.
<bamsefar> Så att du har något mellan en presentation och din 3:epart.
<EAG> jo jag får nog göra så. Jag har kikat lite på diverse etl-verktyg
<bamsefar> etl?
<EAG> etract transform load
<EAG> extract
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Men det är väl bara att skicka in det i någon databas och sen hämta det därifrån när du behöver det?
<EAG> japp
<EAG> det är typ det jag vill uppnå med php-koden
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Men i slutet så ska du presentera det på en websida?
<EAG> grejen är den att det kan vara rätt snabba ryck mellan inmatning i systemet i bakgrunden och uthämtning av datat via hemsidan jag tänkte generera
<EAG> så... kör jag en schemalagd hämtning/inmatning kan det visa fel
<EAG> om jag inte kör tillräckligt frekvent
<rabiescat99> Eller så ger du fan i att stjäla andras data.
<EAG> (naturligtvis)
<rabiescat99> Och slutar säga saker som "ett table"... Ett tabell?
<EAG> eller så betalar jag massa pengar för det redan?
<EAG> så en till på ignore
<EAG> ...
<bamsefar> :)
<EAG> jaja.. jag får klura lite på nått i bakgrunden istället
<bamsefar> Mjo
<bamsefar> Prova att skriva parsergrejen i typ java istället.
<rabiescat99> Det förvånar mig inte det allra minsta att ett sådant rövhål som EAG har många på "ignore".
<rabiescat99> Lär dig svenska, blattelover.
<bamsefar> Huh?
<EAG> jag ska prata med utvecklarna och se om inte de kan fixa till nått också
<EAG> det är en tämligen intressant komplexitet i sånt här iaf.. att få ihop data från alla möjliga håll o kanter
<itmannen> LVM. Hm
<itmannen> Typiskt :)
<itmannen> Jag fick ett elände med att formatera om en HDD
<itmannen> Men till slut så
<Peyam> hej
<itmannen> Lite mysko att det inte gick med gparted
<itmannen> Hojtan
<Peyam> itmannen: vad gick inte?
<itmannen> Peyam< Formatera en LVM-HDD
<Peyam> e oerfaren
<itmannen> Men när jag använde Parted Magic så gick det bra
<Peyam> gparted strular för mig ibland också
<Peyam> då gör jag det ja ska i windows. fast det e mera usb relaterad
<itmannen> Ok
<Peyam> ;)
<itmannen> Jag vill hålla mig i ext4 tjurig som jag är :)
<swecarp> godkväll itmannen
<itmannen> swecarp< Hojtan broder. Länge sen nu
<swecarp> ja det är det broder det är vel skönt att allt är tillbakatill det normala med full service hemma
<itmannen> swecarp< Känns härligt att vara med sina prylar igen :) men ska snart åka bort igen
<Peyam> itmannen: va kör du för  irc client?
<swecarp> itmannen:  ok till dit andra hem eller krånglar det ?
<itmannen> pyeXchat2
<Peyam> k
<itmannen> swecarp< Till bostad nr2 :)
<swecarp> ok itmannen
<itmannen> Peyam< Xchat2
<Peyam> okej
<itmannen> Peyam< Testat irssi. Men jag är nog för gammal
 * swecarp ska testa irc chatten i thunderbird och se hur den är
<Peyam> itmannen: orka med irssi
<itmannen> Peyam< Kör du den?
<itmannen> swecarp< irc i thunderbird?
<swecarp> japp det finns
<Peyam> itmannen: jag kör pidgin
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> swecarp< Nu såg jag det
<swecarp> wb itmannen
<Barre> jag upplverer lite problem med nätverket (wireless : Centrino Advanced-N 6235) ubuntu 12.10. Får ipv6 address via dhcp men ibland tappar klienten ipv4 addressen, det är enbart ubuntu12.10 som jag upplever detta problem med. Idéer på vidare felsökning?
<EAG> nån som vet hur i helskotta man ska få ner cpu-användningen när man kör zoneminder? jag har försökt sänka fps, men det verkar inte påverka nånting
<bamsefar> zoneminder?
<EAG> "webcam-program"
<EAG> fipplar lite med en hobbyövervaknings-setup här hemma :)
<EAG> finns ju inte direkt många alternativt i linuxvärlden
<Emnitec> Ingen som kollar på hockey?
<EAG> nä.. rödvin, cigarr+ dålig php istället :)
<Emnitec> EAG, dålig php?
<EAG> ja vi pratade om det innan..
<EAG> jag är delvis rätt säker på att det korrelerar till rödvinet
<Emnitec> EAG, ja... det kan finnas ett visst samband. Inte skriver man dålig php annars... ;-)
<itmannen> Jag har installerat det nya Chrome OS på en USB-sticka.Och kan då mao köra detta i vilken dator som helst som stödjer boot från USB. :)
<itmannen> Tänk vad mycket det finns att labba med
<Markk> Good for you!
<itmannen> Precis
<andol> itmannen: Chrome OS eller Chromium OS?
<itmannen> andol< ChromeOS-Vanilla
<coffe> weeei min reverse fungerar
<itmannen> Lång natts färd mot dag har tagit sin början :)
<itmannen> Det ska finnas ett sätt att korta ned webbadresser. Men det har försvunnit ur min reptilhjärna
<itmannen> Vill ha. http://bit.ly/10DDrA1
<Markk> Ett sätt?
<Markk> Det finns en hel hög med sådana tjänster.
<Markk> Goo.gl också t.ex.
<itmannen> Jag hittade bit.ly
<itmannen> Mao. En av många
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-06
<Screedo> god morgon
<Barre> tjenis
<Screedo> allt väl med Barre?
<Barre> Screedo: jodå, själv då?
<Barre> jag upptäckte att jag hade slut på kaffe... måste åka och köpa, det känns lite drygt, men annars ok
<Screedo> Det är bra, har en kopp kaffe i handen. :)
<Screedo> usch då, ja, börja dagen med att införskaffa kaffe är inte det roligaste, men se det positivt, dagen kan bara bli bättre :)
 * Sp00kan gääspar...
<Barre> true that
<Spookan> Kan man lägga till auto op i irssi?
<Markk> Med plugin/script så går det.
<Markk> Jag kör t.ex. friends_peeder.pl
<Markk> DÃ¥ kan jag skriva /addfriend Spookan #ubuntu-se
<Markk> Så kör den på en standardmask och då får användaren automatiskt op när hen joinar.
<Spookan> Markk: Ok, tänkte default utan plugins och grejjer...
<itmannen> Ny dag. Nya bekymmer. Eller bara fortsättning på dom gamla
<Markk> Spookan: Nope.
<Spookan> Markk: Ok..
<Screedo> vad händer en sådan här underbar dag?
<Markk> Soligt och 23.5 grader i solen.
<Markk> Eller nej.
<Markk> SÃ¥g fel. :)
<Markk> 4.1 grader ute.
<Screedo> :)
<Screedo> vi har -5 grader
<Barre> äntligen en kopp java
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> nice
 * Screedo sitter och leker med Veeam
<itmannen> Nu ska jag testa detta med en av mina IP-cam. http://bit.ly/10EBpiY
<Spookan> Barre: Där sa du ett ord i fyllan. KAFFE..
<fredrik_> försöker få igång fjärrskrivbord mellan två ubuntu-datorer. Men de går inget bra. Jag får uppskrivbordet men det händer på klienten syns det inte att man flyttar fönster etc. På "servern" händer det grejjer dock. Finns det något bättre ni kan rekommendera istället för det inbygda?
<Spookan> fredrik_: Tightvnc..
<fredrik_> Spookan, på "servern" eller klienten?
<Spookan> fredrik_: Båda två, för mig de ska ha en server/klient.
<fredrik_> Spookan, tackar... skall testa
<Spookan> fredrik_: Np.. ;)
<Spookan> Skön låt ni kan lyssna på om ni vill. ;) http://archive.org/download/Mixes/Mixes_TranceEmotionsEpisode1.ogg
<Screedo> tudelilu den här goa lördagen :)
<Markk> Finns det någon terminalbaserad torrentklient?
<Markk> Fick för mig att ktorrent var det, men den kanske är utvecklad av KDE-teamet?
<Markk> rtorrent var det!
<fredrik_> har delat ut en mapp genom ubuntu-share som innehåller två länkar som är skapade med nautilus men dessa går inte att följa...
<coffe> Barre,  du är conky profs va ?  testar ett script som skriver Unknown variable hela tiden.. inget mer
<Barre> coffe: det var länge sen jag körde conky
<coffe> Barre,  jaha.. trodde du var evigt anv det
<Barre> =)
<coffe> min genomskinlighet har försvunnit.. vet du något om sånt då ?
<Barre> nope, det var för länge sen
<coffe> känner sig farbror gammal idag eller ? :P
<Screedo> http://i.imgur.com/4kKYu.jpg   ingen vacker syn det. :/
<Markk> Hahaha
<Markk> Gillar att fläkten fungerar ändå.
<Screedo> jupp
<lilleman72> vad e det fös skillnad mellan i386 & amd64?
<Markk> Olika arkitektur.
<lilleman72> men på en i3 kan jag köra amd64 då?
<Markk> Nope
<lilleman72> ok
<Markk> Dock tvärtom.
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> då tar vi den andra då
<Markk> När det gäller Ubuntu-versioner så är i386 32-bitar och amd64 64-bitar.
<Markk> Jag kör helst med 32-bitar när det gäller Linux-dists.
<lilleman72> för på sidan står både Ubuntu 32-bitars & Ubuntu 64bitars
<Markk> mm
<lilleman72> och eftersom jag sitter på en 64bit cpu så trodde jag att man kunde köra den
<Markk> Det ska du kunna.
<lilleman72> jo men 64 e server?
<lilleman72> :P
<Screedo> är det en i3 processor du menar? som i5 och i7 eller 386
<Markk> Nej.
<lilleman72> cpu: Intel Core i3-2100 3.10GHz (at 3100 MHz)
<Screedo> för en 386 är väldigt gammal :P
<lilleman72> jo tack
<Markk> Screedo: Han syftar på disten.
<lilleman72> jag hade en 386sx25 på 90talet
<Markk> Screedo: Det finns ju i386 och amd64-versioner av Ubuntu och andra Linux-distar.
<lilleman72> jag ska köra linuxen på en VMvare
<Screedo> jo, men han sitter ju på en 64 bitars prolle
<lilleman72> Screedo
<lilleman72> 32 eller 64 bit?
<lilleman72> Ubuntu finns för både 32bit- och 64bits processorer.
<lilleman72> För alla skrivbordsanvändare rekommenderar vi att ni väljer 32 bits. Även om ni har 64bits processor, men inte har mer än 4GB i ram, så bör ni välja 32 bit. För er som väljer serverversionen och har 64bits processor, bör valet vara 64bits-versionen.
<coffe> Barre,  du har ingen vettig gissning varför plötsligen conky bla inte längre är genomskinligt ?
<lilleman72> sorry för paste
<Screedo> lilleman72: du kan köra vilken du vill.
<Screedo> brb
<lilleman72> jo men om jag bara ska ha den & testa med så räcker det nog med 32
<Screedo> jupp
<coffe> Barre,  läget då ?
<Barre> coffe: jotack, det är la bra... själv då?
<coffe> Barre,  de fungerar allt
<coffe> tydligen så kommer nyare gnome-terminal inte kunna vara genomskinliga .
<cHarNe2> någon som är haj på att utvecka till android?
<cHarNe2> försöker få till en klient till spotify-servern jag byggt, dock har jag lite problem med att visa sökresultat i android
<David-A> nyss på tv "James May's toy stories: blommor av modellera" TV9 15:30-16:30. ovanligt dramatiskt, och kul (repris)
<coffe> §james MAy är bra
<David-A> coffe: ja, han är bra, han har gjort ett legohus i narutlig storlek som gick att bo i, och en flera km lång modellbilbana där det en gång legat en riktig bilbana. de var imponerande.
<David-A> coffe: men det var nåt speciellt med modell-lera-programmet. hur han tar med- och motgångar med humor.
<coffe> David-A, inte sett avsnitten med modeltågen då ?
<David-A> coffe: inte hela. var inte det en tävling? typ britter vs tyskar eller nåt? o den nationella ståltheten att ha tåg som går i tid?
<coffe> David-A,  det är andra delen .. dom gjorde en uppföljare
<Peyam> chena
<E3|Fisk> Hallå
<Peyam> Allt väl?
<E3|Fisk> Nja, helt okej.
<E3|Fisk> Alltid tele2 som ISP som ska krångla x)
<E3|Fisk> haha
<Peyam> tele2 är krånlig
<E3|Fisk> Ska ringa och säga upp det på måndag och se om jag kan byta till banhoff istället
<E3|Fisk> Jag har jobbat på tele2 när jag lite yngre
<E3|Fisk> Riktigt skitställe IMO
<Peyam> näää
<E3|Fisk> hehe
<Peyam> E3|Fisk: tror att du e arb
<Peyam> arab
<E3|Fisk> Jag är väldigt svensk :P haha
<Peyam> tror inte det
<Peyam> eftersom du sa at du jobbade på tele2
<E3|Fisk> Sam i blodet till och med :)
<Peyam> så borde du vara arab
<E3|Fisk> Jag jobbade där när jag var 19 för jag inte hade något val
<E3|Fisk> x)
<E3|Fisk> förstår vad du menar Peyam haha
<Peyam> japp
<Peyam> min käke knakar
<E3|Fisk> Jag var enda svensken i min grupp faktiskt
<Peyam> för att ja brukar knäcka den.. och jag knäcker resten av min kropp också
<E3|Fisk> Dock var det 4 finnar och 2 från mellanösternn
<Peyam> blitt så överrörlig att jag inte kan somna
<Peyam> ja dåså
<E3|Fisk> Så jäkla weird min server reagerar på mina ssh nycklar
<E3|Fisk> När jag sitter på jobbet så använder den sig utav aut..._keys2 isället för default
<E3|Fisk> Nåväl, det fungerar iaf :P
<Peyam> nice
<E3|Fisk> brb, springer över till grannen och snor hans nät :>
<who84> har lite frågot angående installation av ubuntu
<Peyam> fråga på
<who84> jag sitter på en ny windows8 dator med uefi. hur ska man gå till väga
<Peyam> tror att den nya ubuntu (12.10 ) har inga problem med eufi
<Peyam> Annnars kan du installera ubuntu i windows med wubi!
<who84> ska jag stänga av den funktionen först i "bios" sedan krympa nuvarande partition i windows?
<Peyam> who84: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<Peyam> du behöver inte. följ länken jag skickade
<who84> wubi är inget bra alternativ tycker jag
<Peyam> det står i länken vad som gäller för win 8
<epzil0n> wubi suger
<epzil0n> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Peyam> epzil0n: det var ju det jag skickade pucko
<epzil0n> jasså
<epzil0n> det där är ju windows installer
<Peyam> ser du inte texten ovanför den?
<who84> "if the other systems (Windows Vista/7/8, GNU/Linux...) of your computer are installed in EFI mode, then you must install Ubuntu in EFI mode too. "
<epzil0n> who84: är det på i bios?
<epzil0n> men bara bränna ubuntu 64 bitar på cd eller skapa en usb via unetbootin för windows så lär den ju se det sedan
<Peyam> ska runka nu va fan
<Peyam> hörs
<epzil0n> gör du det så slipper vi dig
<David-A> nyss på tv. Säkerhet i offentliga nätverk, inslag i Rapport. WiFi, restauranger, hotel, andra kan se dina epost, bilder, mm.
<coffe> någon som känner till hur jag kan begränsa längden på en rad i output i bash ?
<David-A> coffe: cut -c1-40   # första 40 tecknena av varje rad
<David-A> coffe: var det det du mena?
<coffe> David-A,  ska testa
<David-A> ovanstående nyss på tv: 1) ingen nyhet egentligen. 2) rekommendation, koppla inte upp dej, använd inte internet när du är ute, och om du verkligen *måste* koppla upp dej, byt lösenord när du kommer hem.
<joel135> jag skulle vara smickrad om nån brydde sig om mina mail...
<coffe> David-A,  tack
<cHarNe2> nice, löste android problemet :D
<cHarNe2> nu har jag en fungerande spotify-server som spelar upp de låtar som man köar via telefonen
<David-A> coffe: att kapa vid 40 tecken verkar så tråkigt. prova kommandot "rev" i stället.
<coffe> David-A,  blev så här -> http://s24.postimg.org/y2bgds21x/Screenshot_from_2013_04_06_18_32_06.png
<cHarNe2> låtarna kan nås via xml och visas på min tv :)
<coffe> cHarNe2,  nice
<cHarNe2> ahh, nu ska jag bara hitta nån som vill gå igenom och kolla så att koden till android-appen ser bra ut
<coffe> cHarNe2,  körs den mot en rpi ?
<cHarNe2> den kan, men den laggar lite när man efterfrågar mycket
<cHarNe2> https://github.com/SebastianThorn/Spotiserv
<cHarNe2> ska be en polare kolla på den koden också
<cHarNe2> coffe: har dock bara testat på en standard raspberrian, vet inte om det är mycket annat som man kan trimma ner för att slippa att det laggar
<cHarNe2> saknade libspotify till arch-arm
<coffe> skulle vara grymt med en "modul" till xbmc.
<cHarNe2> jo tänkte på den också
<cHarNe2> fast dom är skrivna i python har jag för mig`?
<coffe> ja
<coffe> tror jag
<coffe> cHarNe2,  kollade du bilden ?
<cHarNe2> coffe: fel
<cHarNe2> David-A: ^
<coffe> cHarNe2,  jag gav den till han.. undrade om du tjyvtittade
<coffe> cHarNe2,  gillar din ide..  bra om appen går att slänga in på en platta.
<coffe> för då kan folk via den önska .
<cHarNe2> ahh, ska funka. har en HTC-Flyer här som jag kan testa med
<coffe> nice skulle de vara om man sedan kunde få den generera en sparad lista .. så man kunde gå tillbaka å lyssna på alla låtar från senaste festen
<cHarNe2> enkelt fixat
<cHarNe2> nee, nu dusch. sedan alkohol och test
<coffe> om man då ska vara social .. så om festen är bokad via FB. så kan den ju posta upp listan efter festen.
<coffe> om man ska interagera
<cHarNe2> har ingen FB-konto
<David-A> coffe: ja, en skärmdump med nåt conky-liknande o vackert frostgräs el mögel i bakgrunden. var är cut -c ?
<coffe> ahh tid hitta hålen i din kod å spela ungersk folkmusik på din rpi hela kvällen
<coffe> David-A,  den begränsar output från syslog.
<einand> Philip5: jag skruvade upp min kamera idag
<David-A> ah
<Zambezi> Philip5: Det är över nu. I alla fall snart. Heja Lule!
<einand> Zambezi: vad är över?
<cHarNe2> coffe: har dock en del fin-lir kvar att fixa. Typ att man ska kunna starta via terminalen och ange un/pw där istället för i servern och sånna saker
<cHarNe2> och så att man ska kunna hoppa över låtar osv..
<coffe> cHarNe2,  ser fram mot att kunna testa.. har dock inte 99kr spottan
<einand> hum..
<einand> ni snackar om en lösning som jag är intresserad av
<cHarNe2> ofan.. man måste ha det om man vill använda libspotify
<coffe> enligt länken du skickade jag
<coffe> ja
<einand> länken har rätt
<einand> spotify har äntligen droppat tvånget till facebook igen
<einand> avregga mig med en gång
<cHarNe2> fast till appen behövs ingen, använder detta: http://ws.spotify.com/search/1/track?q=Magnus%20uggla%20vittring
<coffe> cHarNe2,  jag måste fixa annat nu
<coffe>  
<Screedo> godkväll
<Zambezi> Philip5: Tja la lalala la.
<cHarNe2> blir nog te o spendera morgondagen till att göra en desktop variant
<coffe> cHarNe2,  vill du ha hjälp debug.. säg till
<Philip5> Zambezi: trist
<cHarNe2> borde nog klara det, det är inte så värst mycket kod igentligen. men kommer att lägga upp allt på github
<Zambezi> Philip5: Jag kan garantera att minst två grannar hörde mig skrika när han stänkte in baljan!
<Philip5> Zambezi: här får man väl gråta hela natten så grannarna undrar om man tänker ta livet av sig eller inte
<Zambezi> Philip5: Jag läste hur en tjej gallskrek så polisen åkte hem till henne. Hon skulle köra hårborttagning och värmde vaxet för mycket och smetade bara på. Man måste prova t.ex. på stortånagel först.
<Zambezi> Philip5: Så gråta inga tårar det är. :-P
<einand> Philip5: jag öppnade mitt kamerahus idag
<Philip5> öppnade hur?
<einand> Philip5: tog skruvmejsel och skruvade
<einand> tog bort höljet
<Philip5> vaffö?
<einand> Följer ju med en komplett service manual med kameran, så gav den lite service själv
<einand> iaf, anledningen var, att ett SD kort exploderade i den
<einand> så troligtvis hade väl lite delar av detta kort fastnat bakom knapparna, för några sluta fungera häromdagen
<einand> ok, eftersom jag har ett betalt fotojobb, denna veckan, så kunde jag inte vänta 2 veckor på verkstaden skulle fixa den
<einand> så tänkte, lika bra att försöka själv först, eftersom jag ändå skulle vara tvungen att köpa en till
<einand> oavsätt resultat
<Screedo> vad händer denna lördagkväll?
<einand> Screedo: vet inte ännu
<Screedo> ok
<itmannen> Tiden går
<Screedo> jo, det gör den
<itmannen> Och medans den gör det så pillar jag med en server
<Screedo> imorgon blir det nog att göra om min DC och lägga den på den andra maskinen.
<Screedo> samt slänga över webservern på samma maskin.
<Screedo> och igång med pfsense på allvar :P
<einand> :)
<einand> itmannen: vad för server?
<itmannen> einand< Oracle Linux
<einand> itmannen: syftet med den är?
<itmannen> einand< Vad brukar man ha en server till?
<einand> endel har jag som webserver, endel som filserver, andra som kompilerar video eller kod åt mig
<itmannen> einand< Precis
<einand> så, vad gör din?
<David-A> och huvudsyftet med alla fall är att visa för sig själv (o andra) att man kan sätta upp en server... :)
<itmannen> einand< När den är klar. Webb, ftp, CCTV
<einand> David-A: för mig är det att spara tid
<einand> itmannen: intressant
<itmannen> einand< Inte är det speciellt intressant. Det vanliga bara. Utom CCTV kanske
<David-A> (just nu åter i tv, Rapport-inslaget om säkerhet i publika nätverk)
<einand> David-A: ooh, måste jag kolla på
<einand> vad säger dom?
<einand> det gamla vanliga?
<einand> itmannen: klart att det är intressant
<itmannen> einand< Kan bli med CCTV iaf :)
<einand> hi
<einand> hi
<einand> hi
<einand> wtf
<einand> hi
<einand> inte igen
<einand> jo
<einand> skall jag ksriva
<David-A> einand: "Osäker surf i publika nätverk"  http://www.svtplay.se/video/1119429/6-4-18-00  10 min 20 sek in i programmet
<einand> David-A: kan inte komma åt svt play
<Screedo> David-A: var det samma som i 18 sändningen?
<einand> rapport går väl ändå klockan 19 eller har dom flyttat det igen?
<Zambezi> Philip5: Nu är det dags att infria löftet att diska rubbet i köket om Luleå vann. Oh. Nu strör jag lite mer salt i såren. ;-)
<Screedo> 18 och 19:30 är det väl?
<einand> är det inte Aktuellt 18.00?
<Screedo> nä
<einand> nja, inte kollat SVT på 10år, så vet inte så noga
<itmannen> einand< Det har varit 19:30 i 100 år :)
<David-A> Screedo: tyckte det lät som samma 18:00 (18:10) o 19:30 (19:40), kollade inte ordagrant
<Screedo> jo, men han har nog ne poäng med 18, var det itne aktuelolt tidigare? nu är det i alla fall rapport
<einand> jo men aldrig vart 18.00 utan måste vara rätt nyligt
<Screedo> hmm, förlite öl i vänsterdelen, snubblar på tangenterna.
<einand> Aktuellt gick alltid innan barnprogrammen förr
<David-A> einand: rekommendation av expert från Symantec: koppla inte upp dej, o om du måste koppla upp dej, byt lösenord när du kommer hem
<einand> byt lösenord till vad då?
<David-A> einand: (alltså, i princip, använd inte internet när du är ute)
<Screedo> lol
<einand> jo, men byt lösenord till vad då, min ssh och vpn server som jag alltid tunnlar min trafik genom? Till min dator?
<einand> eller till min kamera?
<TATANANO> hur kan jag installera om grub är det ens möjligt?
<David-A> einand: (lösenord till epost, facebook, ubuntu-se.org, osv, antar jag, allt man knappat in på webben när man varit ute)
<einand> TATANANO: vad har du för problem med grub?
<einand> David-A: ok
<TATANANO> den hittar inte alla os hur kan jag installera om den bara?
<einand> det går, dock tror jag inte att jag har tid att guida dig
<itmannen> TATANANO< Sudo update-grub
<einand> David-A: hittade klippet från en alternativ källa
<Screedo> Nu springer alla med folia hattar på tågstationen i Stockholm :)
<Screedo> folie*
<David-A> Screedo: nej, rek. var att inte använda internet, så alla har slutat surfa med mobilen.... (vilket är bra)
<Screedo> hehe
<einand> varför är det bra, om folk slutar sufra med mobilen?
<Zambezi> Philip5: Lule var helt enkelt "klasen" bättre. ;-)
<David-A> einand: för att säkerhet ska fungera så måste användaren förstå *hur* den fungerer. säkerhet i digitala system kommer aldrig att funka i stor skala. vi måste tillbaka till analoga system.
<einand> David-A: snare att säkerht skall döljas, eller implementeras i det vanliga förfarandet
<einand> tex, sluta med http, och enbart gå över till https
<einand> all okrypterad trafik borde vara förbjuden
<Screedo> de flesta av mina kollegor anser att det är upp till de som skapar saker på internet att göra det säkert för dem att använda internet.
<David-A> einand: men så länge användaren inte vet hur det funkar så kommer det alltid att uppstå luckor o ingångar för bedrägeri, inte minst social enginering o falska popup-er.
<einand> Screedo: jag kan förstå dom
<Screedo> både och, som du sa, hade alla gått över till https så hade man varit på väg, frågan är egentligen varför går inte företag osv. över till https etc?
<David-A> einand: t.ex om det finns en betal-app där man ska knappa in nåt, om de ser en falsk app med en skärm som ser precis ut som den riktiga, hur ska vanligt folk veta, eller ens förstå, att utseendet inte är allt?
<einand> dom får väl skita i att installera okända appar
<David-A> einand: om man ska betala en begagnad bil o betala på bilhandlarens iphone, då har man ingen koll, men skärmen där man knappar in sina koder "ser bra ut"...
<David-A> einand: och ingen installerar "okända appar" i alla fall, alla installerar "roliga spel"
<einand> då får man skylla sig själv
<David-A> einand: precis, folk får skylla sig själv = säkerhet i digitala system kommer aldrig att funka
<einand> klart att det kommer göra
<einand> jag själv, har levt digitalt i iaf 20år
<einand> aldrig någonsin blivit lurad på verken pengar, eller mjukvara eller fått virus
<einand> jag är ingen undermänniska
<Screedo> <David-A> einand: om man ska betala en begagnad bil o betala på bilhandlarens iphone, då har man ingen koll  <-- den som gör det ska fan bli lurad också, är ju samma sak som du surfar in på en sida och det poppar upp ett f önster och söger att du vunnit miljoner, bara du sätter in 50 000:- på någons konto först.
<Screedo> man måste kunna begära att folk ska ha sundt förnuft, problemet jag ser är att man har inte hängt med i utvecklingen, man borde har gratis utbildning för alla medborgare och lära barn i skolan. men man ligger minst 10 år efter med detta.
<einand> folk vill bli lurade, det är det största problemet
<Screedo> utbilda i vanligt bonn förnuft, att man inte klickar på allt, man sätter inte in pengar på ett ställe och tror man ska få miljoner tillbaks.
<einand> min granne blev lurad, dock kan jag inte göra något annat än att skratta åt honom
<einand> han fick kontakt med en brud på nätet som skulle komma till honom
<einand> men så pajade hennes bil, så hon ville låna pengar till att laga den
<Screedo> När jag var liten så var det två personer som satte ne pappkartong utanför bankens låda, som butiker och andra kunder, stoppar ner den svarta väskan efter de har stängt och räknat kassan. Tejpade över utdragslådan och satte en lapp, sönder, lägg väskan i lådan nedanför.
<einand> (alltså en tjej du snackat 5 minuter med i telefonen max typ)
<einand> totalt lura hon av honom 24.000kr
<Screedo> lol, jadu, dum snällhet.. men han trodde han skulle få tillbaks pengarna i natura då förmodar jag.
<einand> självklart, skulle han få natura
<Screedo> det vara flera stycken som laggt sin väska, full med pengar, i papplådan nedanför utdragslådan till banken...
<Screedo> lagt*
<einand> då förtjänar man att bli lura
<einand> d
<Screedo> jupp
<Screedo> alla kan vi bli lurade osv, men det får vara lite förnuft i det hela.
<einand> själklart, kan alla bli lurade
<David-A> Screedo: om folk la pengar i en papplåda utanför banken så får jag nog ge mej. trodde folk fatta hur säkerheten funka in analoga system.
<einand> på tal om att lura folk, jag funderar på hur lätt det är att droga ner folk
<Screedo> nä, folk är dumma, eller godtrogna, jag vet inte vad man ska säga.
<einand> folk vill bli lurade
<Screedo> hmm, någon tappade ritningarna när de skulle börja med detta. :P http://feedthebeaver.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/yellow_wall.jpg
<David-A> Screedo: :) när jag var liten pryade jag på televerket, överdragsstation, där fanns nåt som kallades processor, som koppla rikssamtal, nästan som på den bilden.
<David-A> Screedo: man fick löda o dra om trådar om nåt riktnummer i landet ändrades, o när man tog bort tonsignal efter riktnummer tror jag.
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> nu sitter de på bänkarna i stockholms tågstaion såhär :) http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll7/IrishMLK/tin-foil-hat.jpg
<David-A> Screedo: nej har jag ju sagt. rek. var att *inte* *använda* *internet*, det är var folk på stockholm central gör (hoppas jag)
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> kom vi inte fram till att folk ville bli lurade? och de tror foliehatten skyddar dem, jag tror på denna lösningen.
<einand> jag skall nog ha det som tema dag någon dag, enbart gå runt med foliehatt
<Screedo> "Denna skyddar mot dumhet"
<Screedo> :)
<Screedo> nu rä det tid för tv, hörs imorgon, einand: somna nu inte med struten på :)
<einand> ;)
<gaisten> afton!
<Dynamit> Hey hur är läget?
<Dynamit> *Hej
<Martin33> hej, nån som vet om ubuntu fungerar bra på acer aspire one d270?
<cHarNe2> Har kört spotify-servern och appen nu i 5 timmat non-stop
<cHarNe2> funkar hur bra som helst :)
<einand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<einand> någon som kört ubuntu på sin N7
<itmannen> Och nu kvällsfika. Lösviksglass och kokta ägg. :)
<David-A> nästan som inlagd sill med chokladsås?
<itmannen> Mums :)
<itmannen> Men jag äter det var för sig
<itmannen> Problem med en skärm. "Out of range" Mysko
<itmannen> Det funkar under install men sen det är klart så går det inte
<itmannen> Sådana där problem gillar jag inte alls
<itmannen> Jag har ätit så mycket glass nu att jag börjat frysa. Ska nog trösta mig med en kopp varmt kaffe
<b4n3m4n> Hello Everyone
#ubuntu-se 2013-04-07
<Screedo> God morgon
<andol> morgens
<Screedo> allt väl med andol?
<andol> Jorå, själv då?
<Screedo> jo, det är bra, precis ätit frukost och har en kopp kaffe :)
<ispookan> God morgon!
<Screedo> morron
<ispookan> Allt bra?
<Screedo> jodå, själv?
<Screedo> men fick ett problem på halsen nu, helt plötsligt kan jag inte se de andra datorerna i min windows domän :)
<Screedo> gjorde en manuell backup av min ena VM och skulle kopiera över den till min lagringsmaskin, nu ser jag inga datorer i nätverket :P
<Screedo> kör jag med \\datornamn så öppnar den sig :P
<Screedo> brb, ska prova den vanligaste lösningen till windows problem, reboot. :)
<ispookan> Screedo: Allt är bra här.. ;) hema hos en polare som ska bjuda på frukost.. ;)
<Screedo> hmm, skumt, omstart hjälpte inte :S
<Screedo> ispookan: låter nice :)
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<DrGrov> Firefox är väl ett gott alternativ för Chrome? Eller någon annan webbläsare som skulle rekommenderas?
<Screedo> firefox är helt OK, använder den själv.
<fr33r1d3> Jag kör nästan uteslutande med Chrome nu mera. Känn så mycket stabilare och snabbare än FF tycker jag.
<DrGrov> Ok. Har haft en del problem med Chrome p.ga. omstarter osv. Skall försöka med Firefox då.
<DrGrov> Det där med stabil är något jag också trodde men omstarter fick mig att omvärdera rätt rejält.
<fr33r1d3> Kommer inte ihåg att jag haft en enda crash under det senaste året. =)
<DrGrov> Hände uteslutande på webbsidor där det förekom Flash
<DrGrov> fr33r1d3: Ja, du har inte haft. Jag bryr mig faktiskt inte så himmelens i det.
<DrGrov> Det enda jag bryr mig om är varför mitt Chrome har strulat. Resten är irrelevant för tillfället :D
<DrGrov> Men roligt att det fungerat.
<fr33r1d3> han frågade vilken webbläsare vi rekommenderar, och jag rekommenderar Chrome.
<DrGrov> fr33r1d3: Ja men ifall du läser det jag skrev så ser du varför Chrome inte är ett alternativ.
<DrGrov> Eller?
<swecarp> DrGrov:  har du testat detta http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/2012/08/hur-man-gor-for-endast-ha-pappi-pepper.html det är en lösning som har löst endel problem jag haft
<DrGrov> swecarp: Vänta nu, vad har du haft för problem?
<swecarp> jag har inga problem med flash i chrome
<swecarp> flash problem DrGrov
<DrGrov> Ok. Det märkliga är att det hela tiden händer då jag varit på sidor och/eller som motsvarande som kräver rendering/flash och sedan har det bara startat om hela datorn.
<DrGrov> Men, jag skall köra in Firefox nu och hoppas det fungerar. Ifall inte så orkar jag inte kämpa mera.
<swecarp> DrGrov:  kolla enligt guiden så kanske det löser dina problem
<DrGrov> Blir så jävla förbannad på det här så jag byter OS helt. Orkar inte jävlas hela tiden.
<swecarp> DrGrov:  kollade du länken jag gavdig
<DrGrov> swecarp: Rätt 100% säker att inget fungerar mera för problemet men skall försöka.
<DrGrov> Men vilket FF skall man välja då?
<DrGrov> Ser att något heter "Aurora Builds"....
<DrGrov> Så, nu undrar jag. Hur väljer jag rätta Flash, swecarp ?
<swecarp> är det i ff eller
<DrGrov> Det är ingen lätt lösning det här. Jag läser guiden du beskrev. Får se ifall något hjälper.
<DrGrov> Ja, jag lagade in Firefox Aurora Builds.
<DrGrov> Kan ju alltid köra in något mera stabilt kanske? =D
<DrGrov> Eller borde jag köra in ett äldre Firefox för säkerhets skull?
<DrGrov> swecarp: Den där guiden ser bra ut. Skall jag försöka lägga in Chrome igen då och kolla?
<DrGrov> Men jag har faktiskt inte haft in flashplayer då jag installerat Chrome. Har haft bort allt som relaterat till flash då jag installerat Chrome p.ga. Chrome har färdigt stödet.
<swecarp> japp jag har inga större problem med chrome den funkar kanon
<DrGrov> Så med andra ord så är problemet det där PPAPI och/eller NPAPI som strular till det?=
<swecarp> japp jag har ppapi aktiverat och npapi inaktiverat
<DrGrov> Jag skall försöka igen då. Installerar om Chrome då.
<swecarp> DrGrov:  nu använder jag inte ubuntu så där kan jag inte hjälpa dig
<swecarp> nu ska jag ut med hundarna en sväng vi hörs senare
<DrGrov> Brb
<DrGrov> swecarp: Tror mig ha hittat det egentliga problemet som just berodde på PPAPI el. NPAPI. Skall förklara då du ser detta.
<swecarp> vad bra DrGrov
<DrGrov> Ifall det nu är så att PPAPI kontra NPAPI är lösning.
<DrGrov> *lösningen
<DrGrov> Alltså, det var ju meningen att det skall enbart vara PPAPI flash plugin aktiverad, korrekt?
<swecarp> japp
<DrGrov> Ok, då hade jag ju det från början redan p.ga. inget annat Flash installerat.
<DrGrov> Nu då efter jag kollade i plugins och detaljer så ser jag att det finns två NPAPI plugins där kvar. Något med GNOME Shell extensioner samt Cinnamom desktop integration typ. Alltså 2 sådana som inte bör vara där enligt Flash-modellen.
<DrGrov> Jag tog bort dom två, gnome-shell grejen samt cinnamom grejen, och kollade att dom kvarvarande 5 pluginsen var enbart av typ PPAPI och det stämde. Så nu har jag inga NPAPI plugins kvar ö.v.t. så det bör ju fungera smärtfritt nu.
<DrGrov> Jag är rätt säker på att något av dom två pluginsen förstörde det p.ga. stabilitet och/eller helt enkelt icke PPAPI.
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> kena carpen
<Philip5> händer idag då?
<swecarp> man får rycka in här med lite suport
<swecarp> DrGrov:  ppapi är det enda som jag har aktiverat
<Philip5> låter bra att du gör nytta ;)
<DrGrov> swecarp: Hur låter den där förklaringen?
<DrGrov> swecarp: Ja alltså, jag hade två helt skilda plugins som var NPAPI som jag också tog bort för säkerhets skull ifall dom orsakade krascherna.
<DrGrov> swecarp: Så nu sitter jag med enbart ppapi enablerade plugins. Får se nu vad som händer.
<swecarp> det kan vara så DrGrov
<DrGrov> Ja, det kan tänka sig vara så.
<DrGrov> På något sätt den mest logiska förklaringen i dagsläget då Chrome annars funkat klockrent men kraschat vilket det inte borde göra. Speciellt inte p.ga. Flash.
<swecarp> det som brukar ställa till det är när man har npapi och ppapi aktiverat poå samma gång
<swecarp> Philip5:  sedan har jag gjort lite översättningar åt mageia
<Philip5> coolt
<DrGrov> Ja, det var ju både npapi och ppapi plugins aktiverade just då på samma gång. Dock inte Flash men ändå npapi/ppapi på samma gång.
<DrGrov> Men skall försöka köra en tid nu och se vad som händer.
<swecarp> det räcker med att avaktivera npapi man behöver inte avinstalera det
<swecarp> hoppas att detta löser dina problem
<DrGrov> Jag avinstallerade det direkt, hade ändå inget behov av gnome-shell-extensions eller cinnamon desktop integration för den delen =)
<swecarp> ok
<DrGrov> Ja, tack. Får se vad som händer nu då.
<Jansson> Tjena, skulle vilja prata med någon som kan hjälpa mig komma igång och svara lite på frågor.
<gaisten> Tjena
<Spookan> Jansson: Ok, vad är det för frågor du har då?
<Jansson> Har aldrig använt Ubuntu förut skulle vilja testa hur det fungerar. Vart hittar jag nybörjar guide?
<Jansson> Kör windows just nu, måste avinstallera windows för att kunna köra Ubuntu?
<cHarNe2> bara att fråga på här :)
<Screedo> Jansson: du kan installera ubuntu som ett program i windows och köra det därifrån.
<cHarNe2> Jansson: finns en live-skiva som man kan köra, denna skriver inte till disk
<cHarNe2> lul
<Jansson> Måste jag avinstallera mitt windows för att kunna köra Ubuntu?
<cHarNe2> någon här som kan java och swing? har fixat ett klient som fuknar till spotify servern. men den ser ut som skit och koden är nog inte särskillt bra.
<cHarNe2> Jansson: nej
<cHarNe2> Jansson: finns en exe fil du kan köra, eller en live skiva om man vill det
<cHarNe2> (fanns senast jag använde ubuntu vilket var 4 år sedan tror jag)
<Jansson> cHarNe2: Jaha vad smart. Får väl kolla upp om jag hittar exe filen. Sitter på en 3 år gammal laptop just nu. Men vad jag förstod så skulle det funka fint ändå
<cHarNe2> det borde funka, kan vara problem om man har superny hårdvara ibland (eller var senast jag använde iaf )
<cHarNe2> Jansson: man kan även använda sig av dual-boot om man gillar ubuntu men inte vill göra sig av med windows.
<cHarNe2> Då väljer man varje gång man startar datorn vilket OS man vill köra
<Jansson> cHarNe2 Hittade en skrivbordsskiva så ska testa det. Vad är det för skillnad på Xubuntu, kubuntu och Lubuntu?
<cHarNe2> det är olika typer av fönsterhanterare, dvs. att fönster och sånt ser olika ut
<cHarNe2> man basen är samma
<Jansson> Jaha okej. Vilken rekommenderar du då?
<cHarNe2> olika versioner kräver olika kratfull hårdvara
<cHarNe2> de flesta kör ubuntu, och de flest guider är för denna
<cHarNe2> X/Lubuntu är snabbast tror jag. dom använder xfce4 och lxde
<Jansson> Ska testa köra det. Såg dock att det var version 11.10 men det kan väl inte vara så stor skillnad ifrån 12.10, grunden är väl densamma.
<cHarNe2> ett år gammal
<cHarNe2> år.månad
<cHarNe2> tror att dom gjort om nu och kör rullande release varje dag
<Jansson> Det var visst 12.10 fel av mig :p
<cHarNe2> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer denna ska du köra (12.10)
<Jansson> Är programmet på svenska eller engelska?
<cHarNe2> tror att man väljer det när man installerar
<cHarNe2> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<cHarNe2> yes, steg 3 språk osv..
<cHarNe2> men det där ser fel ut.
<cHarNe2> verkar dom att den installerar brevid på nått sätt
<Jansson> Yes såg det med.
<cHarNe2> tror att någon annan borde hjälpa dig.
<cHarNe2> jag använder inte ubuntu som sagt :P
<cHarNe2> coffe: körde servern fem timmar igår :)
<cHarNe2> funkade rätt bra
<cHarNe2> vissa låtar går inte att spela. tror att det har med att man inte får spela dom i vissa länder
<coffe> cHarNe2,  fan va gött
<coffe> sugen på skaffa full spottan bara för att testa
<amelia> vad kör folk för linux på sin raspberry pi?
<cHarNe2> archlinux arm oftast
<cHarNe2> dock har dom inte libspotify så jag för respberrian just nu
<coffe> hej amelia long time no smell
<coffe> amelia,  jag kör raspbmc
<cHarNe2> coffe: funkar det bättre än openelec?
<coffe> cHarNe2,  jag är mer nöjd med den
<cHarNe2> ok
<amelia> jag installerade precis openelec, men det hänger sig hela tiden.
<amelia> typ fryser i 10 minuter
<coffe> amelia,  dålig laddare ?
<amelia> kör på USB från tv'n.
<coffe> antar du inte vet hur många ma den ger ?
<amelia> ingen anning, kan prova med en mobilladdare kanske.
<coffe> ialf testa..
<amelia> kör ju USB-hubb med egen ström för alla prylar så det borde ju funka tycker man.
<Markk> Jag hade råkat dra ur Ac-adaptern till en sådan USB-hubb förut.
<Markk> Och kopplade in telefonen.
<Markk> Och jag undrade varför batteriet i telefonen drog slut så snabbt (framförallt eftersom den var inkopplad och borde ha fått el från USB-hubben).
<Markk> DÃ¥ visar det sig att telefonen agerade USB-nav och gav el till hubben.
<cHarNe2> coffe: kan iofs öppna den porten om du vill testa nån klient, men du kommer ju inte kunna höra något ;)
<coffe> cHarNe2,  menade när man kan testa koden lokalt
<cHarNe2> ok
<itmannen> Suck. Det går inget bra med min Oracle server
<itmannen> En märklig grej. Med fristående Gparted går det inte att ta bort en LVM. Men med Parted Magic med inbyggda Gparted funkar det bra ?
<swecarp> itmannen: du kommer nog på hur du ska göra
<itmannen> swecarp< med lite tur så
<swecarp> itmannen:  och tur det har du i överflöd
<itmannen> swecarp< :) Nja det vete rackarn
<swecarp> varför inte köra ubuntu server
<itmannen> swecarp< Jo, men jag är nyfiken och vill testa något annat
<swecarp> ok itmannen
<itmannen> swecarp< Bara lek :)
<swecarp> itmannen:  mageia har en server instalation det är den som mandriva bygger sin från
<itmannen> swecarp< Ok. Men jag ska "kämpa" ett tag till med Oracle Linux servern
<swecarp> ok kämpa på gamle man
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> swecarp< Du förstår att i brist på kunskap så är jag ovanligt tjurig :)
<swecarp> itmannen:  hehe
<trams> itmannen: vad är det du försöker göra?
<itmannen> trams< Inget speiellt. Bara få servern att bete sig som den ska
<itmannen> Menn tids nog
<itmannen> Men jag tänker inte ge Oracle så många timmar till om det inte lyckas
<itmannen> Med ålderns rätt är jag lite seg i pallet :)
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/72633_10151370335557997_1345795330_n.jpg
<trams> itmannen: right, när du säger oracle så tolkar jag det som OEL?
<itmannen> trams< Oracle Linux server
<itmannen> einand< Vad syns där då?
<trams> itmannen: ok, om du inte kör med oraclekerneln är det väl en standard rhel6 rebranded.
<itmannen> trams< Det är Oracle-kernel
<trams> ok ok.  kanske enklare att köra med de vanliga lv-kommandona istälelt för gparted, men du kanske ska göra något trixigt.
<itmannen> trams< Du har säkert rätt :)
<einand> itmannen: klicka på bilden så ser du
<itmannen> einand< Nope
<einand> varför inte?
<itmannen> einand< Jag klickar inte på alla suspekta länkar hur som helst
<einand> tja, finns väl inga kända exploits för jpeg just nu. (Fast hindrar väl inte att jag hittat ett okänt)
<itmannen> einand< Vore trevligare om folk skrev vad man kan förvänta sig att se
<Spookan> En söt tissemiss.. ;)
<itmannen> Tissemiss?
<Spookan> itmannen: http://www.google.se/#hl=sv&safe=off&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=Vad+%C3%A4r+tissemiss&oq=Vad+%C3%A4r+tissemiss&gs_l=hp.3...392.5510.0.5762.16.14.0.2.2.0.103.1170.13j1.14.0...0.0...1c.1.8.psy-ab.POHi_pUQBa4&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.44770516,d.bGE&fp=9df8b6157aab0733&biw=1341&bih=850
<einand> Jag förstör den konstnärliga synen om jag berättar.
<itmannen> einand< Ok
<itmannen> Tissemiss=en kvinnas könsorgan ?
<einand> aldrig hört den förklaringen
<itmannen> Inte jag heller. Därav min fråga
<einand> https://www.google.se/search?q=Vad+%C3%A4r+tissemiss&hl=sv&safe=off&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=I6VhUaaGKank4QSTo4D4BQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=667
<Spookan> Inte jag heller.
<einand> itmannen: Spookan posta en bra länk som förklarar
<itmannen> einand< Jo jag är inte blind :)
<einand> itmannen: så varför frågar du?
<itmannen> einand< Har ej öppnat länken
<einand> nä, nu skall jag göra annat, orkar inte med mera idioter för idag
<itmannen> Tack
<itmannen> Och jag ska fortsätta med min Oracle
<Screedo> Barre: Verkar som det var mitt nätaggregat som strulade på min server, kör två raid5 arrayer utan problem, inte fått några varningar samt -12V slingan har inte ändrat värde, vad jag har sett i alla fall.
<einand> Jag kollar på Alice i underlandet, fast en modern version. Tex så har underlandet utvecklats och har bilar och flygplan
<itmannen> einand< Skulle inte du göra annat än att vara här pga alla idioter?
<Spookan> einand: Den med Jonny Depp?
<swecarp> o du store Kurdistan  välkommen
<Kurdistan> :) danke schön
<itmannen> Kurdistan< Hojtan din lilla krabat :)
<itmannen> Nä nu ger jag upp. Det får bli en 12.10 server istället för Oracle
<Kurdistan> itmannen, :) tjena gubbtok.
<Kurdistan> itmannen, :) har du haft koll på mittbena-swecarp?
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  det är nog jag som har fått hålla reda på gubbtoken idstam
<swecarp> itmannen:
<ispookan> Kurdistan: !!!
<Kurdistan> ispookan, :) yes det är jag det.
<ispookan> Kurdistan: Läget?
<itmannen> Jag har starka funderingar på att göra mig av med min telefon
<itmannen> Nåja. Helt seriöst är det väl inte :)
<Kurdistan> ispookan, sorry höll på med annat.
<Kurdistan> bara bra. själv?
<Kurdistan> itmannen, :) hur går det med 13.04?
<itmannen> Kurdistan< helt perfekt
<ispookan> Kurdistan: Bara bra, ska kolla på Doom nu hehe, vi ses..
<Kurdistan> itmannen, :) verkar bli en grym utgåva.
<itmannen> Kurdistan< Ja kanske det. Funkar då ypperligt hos mig.
<itmannen> Måste göra ett avbrott med detta pga andra göromål.
<Kurdistan> itmannen, oki doki.
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> Uncle Peyam is here
<Zet> god kväll
<David-A> om jag minns rätt "nyss på tv"-ade jag i augusti om "Lehman Brothers sista dagar", en spelfilm om bankkrisen. idag...
<David-A> nyss på tv "Dokument utifrån: Vem bär skulden?" SVT2 22:10-23:05. dokumentär om bankkrisen i USA 2008 och om försöken att åtala höga bankchefer (verkar som de klarar sig) (repris tis,tor,fre)
<David-A> nyss på tv "Cellens sista strid" Kunskapskanalen 23:00-23:50. Celler vs Virus i StarWars-liknande aktion-scener på sub-mikroskopisk nivå. (repris från tis)
#ubuntu-se 2014-03-31
<huttan> gomorgon
<larsemil> http://larsemil.daladevelop.se/bash/
<larsemil> kan inte någon gå in och hoppa lite
<AlexBones> Funkar ente.
<AlexBones> Min älgjävel hoppar inte.
<larsemil> space?
<AlexBones> Varken rör sig eller hoppar.
<AlexBones> Grön älg står still.
<Barre> jag är röd =)
<Barre> nej, nu är jag blå?
<larsemil> färgerna är olika på alla.
<AlexBones> Fattar nada.
<larsemil> + de buggar
<Barre> och nu röd igen...
<AlexBones> Fast förklara gärna teknikerna du använt.
<AlexBones> Och vad det ska bli.
<andol> larsemil: Åh, multiplayer?
<larsemil> mmm.
<larsemil> det är en prototyp
<larsemil> alla har ju samma kamera
<larsemil> så meningen sen är att man ska försöka hoppa i från andra etc.
<larsemil> och ta poäng.
<andol> Hmm, färgbyte då med?
<AlexBones> var BLOCK_SIZE = 24; // Obehagligt likt det jag gör.
<larsemil> andol: den byter färg nu bara för att särskilja på älgarna. den den sätter bara färgen efter vilket nummer i spelararrayen du har
<AlexBones> Fast ibland använder du var och ibland inte.
<AlexBones> Knäppt.
<larsemil> andol: så den ändrar sig när någon ansluter / disconnectar
<larsemil> AlexBones: det kan städas en del i koden, ja.
<AlexBones>  /* I DONT */ är en märklig kommentar.
<larsemil> AlexBones: det är python som server och js som klient
<AlexBones> Ah. Har hållt på med Node själv.
<AlexBones> Eftersom det också är JS.
<larsemil> AlexBones: mm. men vi gillar egentligen inte js.
<larsemil> därav python
<AlexBones> På vissa sätt är det fantastiskt.
<AlexBones> Men på många sätt vansinnigt.
<AlexBones> Men har äntligen börjat lära mig det ordentligt.
<AlexBones> Det är oerhört komplext som det mesta.
<larsemil> jag gillar node. har byggt en del skoj med det också
<larsemil> vi gjorde ett bomberman spel. noderman. fungerade fint. lägga bomber. spränga saker. multiplayer det med via websockets.
<AlexBones> Bristen på dokumentation är dock riktigt allvarlig.
<AlexBones> På allt som har med Canvas och HTML 5 och WebSockets och sådant att göra.
<larsemil> ja. antar att det är så nya tekniker
<AlexBones> Njae... de är bara dumma och lata.
<AlexBones> Kul älgspel, fast hopplöst att köra över Tor.
<larsemil> AlexBones: det kommer åtminstone bli skoj
<huttan> larsemil: stenhårt spel
<larsemil> huttan: kommer bli iaf.
<larsemil> vi spenderade typ sju timmar i lördags på att lösa en bugg som vi själva skapat 6 månader tidigare. Men glömt hur vi skulle lsöa.
<einand> larsemil: jobbigt
<andyland> larsemil: websockets? :D
<larsemil> andyland: japp.
<andyland> larsemil: vackert, riktigt fina älgar imo
<andyland> nu fattas bara massa reklam och sen har du nästa flappy bird och blir svinrik
<larsemil> vi har några fina designers som hjälpt till
<larsemil> det är daladevelop som gjort det.
<larsemil> www.github.com/daladevelop
<einand> Finns det någon webläsare kvar idag, som inte är integretskränkande?
<andyland> einand: äldräv?
<einand> andyland: tyvär inte, dom har börjat med reklam i sina tabbar
<larsemil> ser att det buggar ur när man är fler än fem
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.547195/mozilla-forsvarar-annonser-i-firefox?queryText=firefox%20reklam
<larsemil> chromium?
<andyland> +1
<einand> För tätt kopplat till Google
<larsemil> konqueror
<andyland> det är ju helt och hållet oo så jag vet inte riktigt hur du tänkte där
<einand> ?
<andyland> einand: iom att det är open source så är det inte “så tätt kopplat till google” och du kan ju byta sökmotor till duckduckgo utifall att. sedan https everywhere extensionen är bra att ha också
<einand> bryr mig inte om att ha google som sökmotor när jag självvill, anser dock inte webläsaren aktivt skall skicka data om mig, eller skicka reklam till mig.
<einand> https everywhere har jag redan ;)
<Barre> andol: tänkte börja om med min puppet, lite stökigt och jag ändrar hela min miljö så det är lika bra att börja på rent blad. Något speciellt jag bör tänka på eventuellt läsa någon bra information eller "best practises"?
<andol> Barre: 1) Flytta detaljer såsom värdnamn, mailadresser, etc till Hiera, och håll modulerna mer allmängiltliga. 2) Fundera på ifall PuppetDB, storeconfigs, etc är något för dig.
<Barre> andol: hiera har jag inte alls kollat på, verkar ju väldigt vettigt :)  danek
<Barre> s/danek/danke/
<huttan> någon här??
<huttan> behöver nån som testar en url lite fort ..: http://git.prof-it.se
<huttan> om någon testar, säg gärna till om ni kommer fram
<andol> huttan: Hmm, fulcert?
<huttan> andol: själv gjort, ja
<huttan> men skit i det, bryr mig bara om du kommer fram atm
<andol> Verkar funkar i övrigt
<huttan> andol: tack
<andol> Har iofs inte prövat att logga in, utan mest tittat på https://git.prof-it.se/public/projects, som ser ut att innehålla noll repos.
<huttan> det funkar bra då
<huttan> kan bara nå den lokalt härifrån
<huttan> ls
<Barre> andol: hmm... lite förvirrande med hiera, myntet har inte ramlat ner här än...
<andol> Barre: Tja, Hiera ligger även på min todo-lista, så vetisjutton hur behjälplig jag kan vara där. På jobbet har vi hela tiden kört med en ENC, vilken vi i sin tur matat via en annan datakälla.
<coffe> andol, ditt "fel" jag köpt bok och läser om dnssec
<bamsefar> andol: ENC?
<Barre> tack bamsefar, jag vågade inte fråga :)
<andol> bamsefar, Barre: http://docs.puppetlabs.com/guides/external_nodes.html
<andol> coffe: Härligt :) Hojta gärna till ifall det är något du undrar över, vill ha ett handtag med eller så.
<coffe> Andol will do
 * andyland är så lycklig efter att ha lyckats confa znc att köras över ssl
<AlexBones> Vad är ens znc?
<andol> andyland: Gött mos.
<andol> coffe: Vad tycker du om boken so far?
<andyland> AlexBones: Irc bouncer så att jag kan vara uppkopplad med olika klienter och ändå få historik på alla devices
<coffe> andol, mycket fakta.. men vill ha mer steg för steg.. kanske kommer
<AlexBones> Studsare?
<AlexBones> Älgstudsare...
<AlexBones> Bra namn på det där älgspelet förresten.
<AlexBones> "Älgstudsare".
<AlexBones> Eftersom det var älgar. Som studsar.
<coffe> andol, har några gånger innan testat få igång det. men alltid missat något.
<realubot> Jag är tillbaka.
<realubot> einand: Relativt mild annonserings säger jag. Och på något sätt måste Mozilla finansiera utvecklingen.
<einand> realubot: allt som spinoerar på mig, och skickar data till en tredjepart är dåligt
<einand> och det där är inte mild, utan det är ibland det grövsta av allt
<realubot> einand: Jag håller med dig. Jag tänkte när jag läste artikeln att Mozilla borde leda all trafik genom Mozilla för att avanonymisera trafiken. Det är inte bra men bättre än att skicka trafiken direkt till t.ex. Amazon eller Facebook.
<einand> snarare att dom spionerar på mina länkar, bokmärken och webhistorik
<realubot> einand: Varför är det grövre än annonser som visas på en webbsida?
<einand> för på en websida, kan jag bestämma vilken information dom skall veta
<einand> men nu laddas min historik, och bokmärken upp
<realubot> einand: Gör de? Hur då? Jag uppfattade det som att de bara visar annonser i flikarna?
<einand> ~09:40:20 < ein_andersson> Called Directory Tiles, the initiative will use a combination of sponsored sites, popular sites based on geographic location, and Mozilla ecosystem items to fill in
<einand>                           blank New Tab pages. Currently, the nine empty boxes on a new New Tab page fill in over
<einand>                           time with sites culled from the user's browsing history, frequently visited sites, and
<einand>                           bookmarks.
<realubot> einand: Jo, men det tolkade jag som att annonserna visas i 30 dagar, sedan försvinner annonserna och ersätts med dina populära webbplatser så som det fungerar i dag.
<einand> läs igen
<einand> time with sites culled from the user's browsing history, frequently visited sites, and
<einand> bookmarks.
<realubot> Så fungerar väl Firefox redan i dag? Man ser ju en redan grid med populära webbplatser?
<einand> Nej?
<realubot> Är det Chrome som har det då?
<einand> innan har inte min privata data laddats upp till mozilla
<realubot> Nej, jag får ju upp en flik där jag ser sajter jag har besökt nu när jag öppnar en flik i Firefox.
<einand> Ja, men nu kommer min privata data lddas upp till firefox, och ersättas med reklam
<einand> för att få riktad reklam
<realubot> einand: Jag håller med dig att det är illa om privat data laddas upp men samtidigt är jag inte lika övertygad som du att det är det som sker.
<einand> dom kommer sniffa på mina bokmärken
<einand> DEt står ju, läste du inte det jag postade
<realubot> Jo, men jag tolkar det inte på samma sätt som du gör.
<realubot> Jag tolkar det som att först visas "standardannonser" för typ Facebook, Amazon e.t.c. Sedan försvinner de och ersätts av populära webbsajter och då syns ingen reklam.
<einand> Vet inte hur jag skall tolka det. Om det står att dom skall göra riktiade annonser basserade på mest besökta sidor, bokmärken och webläsar historik
<einand> måste ju laddas upp till mozilla, knappast att dom kan göra den beräkningen offline
<realubot> einand: Förutsatt att det är annonser som beräknas på surfhistorik m.m. och inte bara annonser som är "standard".
<einand> Fast det är det ju
<realubot> "The Directory Tiles will appear only to new Firefox users, or people who have re-installed their browser, Herman said. Once the user has browsed enough to satisfy the needs of the "frecency" algorithm, which combines the frequency and recency with which the user visits a Web site, the Directory Tiles will be automatically replaced with content more relevant to the user. Herman said that this period is generally betwe
<realubot> Jag tolkar detta som att först visas annonser (standardannonser) sedan byts dessa ut mot "populära webbplatser" d.v.s. annonseran försvinner och använder inte surfhistoriken.
<einand> Jo, dom använder surfhistoriken för att göra riktade annonser
<einand> står ju
<einand> sedan att det f örsvinner efter en tid, visst
<einand> kanske gäller denna versionen och nästa
<einand> men så ändrar dom sig, om 5 versioner, och gör det permanent
<realubot> "Called Directory Tiles, the initiative will use a combination   of sponsored sites, popular sites based on geographic location, and Mozilla ecosystem      items to fill in
<realubot> "
<realubot> Är det det du menar betyder det?
<realubot> Det tycker jag bara säger att det är så som Tiles kommer att genereras, d.v.s. innehållet i Tiles. Inte annonserna i Tiles.
<einand> time with sites culled from the user's browsing history, frequently visited sites, and
<einand> 15:38:36 < einand>                           bookmarks.
<realubot> Ja, men det står ju bara att utrymmet i Tiles kommer att ersättas med tiden med surfhistorik. Inte att annonserna kommer att baseras på det.
<einand> culled betyder samla så översatt betyder det "Tabbarna kommer fyllas med reklam insamlat från historiken, mest besökta sidor och bokmärken"
<realubot> Ja. Men det är innehållet i Tiles de talar om. Inte annonserna. Innehållet i Tiles kommer att genereras baserat på surfhistorik m.m. men inte annonserna.
<einand> Tja, varför säljer mozilla det då som mest tillförlitliga riktade reklamen någonsin
<realubot> Jag vet inte. Jag får läsa på mer om det här. Men det jag läst hittils betyder snarare: Tabbarna kommer att fyllas med ett INNEHÅLL insamlat från historiken, mest besökta webbsidor och bokmärken". Inte att ANNONSERNA kommer att beräknas så.
<realubot> Först annonser. Sedan surfhistorik (utan annonser). Det är min tolkning men det är möjligt att jag har fel.
<realubot> Och som du säger. Risken är stor att de utvidgar annonseringen i framtiden oavsett vad den beräknas på i dag.
<einand> konstigt dyker inte upp något på
<einand> https://blog.mozilla.org/press/?s=Called+Directory+Tiles
<realubot> "Directory Tiles will instead suggest pre-packaged content for first-time users.   Some of these tile placements will be from the Mozilla ecosystem, some will be popular websites in a given geographic location, and some will be sponsored content from hand-picked partners to help support Mozilla’s pursuit of our mission.  The sponsored tiles will be clearly labeled as such, while still leading to content we think use
<realubot> https://blog.mozilla.org/advancingcontent/2014/02/11/publisher-transformation-with-users-at-the-center/
<einand> https://blog.mozilla.org/advancingcontent/2014/02/13/more-details-on-directory-tiles/
<realubot> Det verkar som om de kommer att visa annonser som är "förpacketerade" (d.v.s. standardannonser) och annonser baserade på geografisk position.
<einand> realubot: nästa post fungerar helt anorlunda
<einand> som är postat 2 dagar senare
<realubot> "Will Directory Tiles Profile Users to Target Content?
<realubot> We will use GeoIP to ensure Tiles content is relevant to the user’s location, just as we recognize where a visitor to our homepage came from so we can localize the language, but no other user information is collected or considered."
<realubot> https://blog.mozilla.org/advancingcontent/
<realubot> Där skriver de ju rätt ut att "no other user information is collected or considered."
<einand> Läs formuleringen där, den är riktigt ful
<einand> Fast tror Mozilla funderar ett par gånger till på detta, därför vi inte hört något på 2 månader
<realubot> einand: Vad är det du tycker är riktigt fult
<realubot> ?
<einand> Dom formulerar sig, med hänvisning till hur deras "vanliga" websida fungerar. Dock uta att verken bekräfta eller förneka att reklamen fungerar på samma sätt
<realubot> "Mozilla is putting together just the basic metrics that marketers or content publishers might need to understand the value they are receiving.  As of now, our expectation is that we’ll be delivering the number of impressions (how many times a tile was shown) and interactions (how many interactions with a tile, i.e. clicks)."
<realubot> Det där låter i.o.f.s. lite "skumt".
<realubot> "As of now"
<einand> Det dom säljer till användarna, och det som säger till sina kunder går inte ihop
<realubot> "We’ll consider and test different approaches to directory tiles content, but whatever systems are implemented will need to be aligned with Mozilla’s mission, values and privacy policy."
<realubot> Det där innebär en öppning för riktade annonser.
<realubot> Oj, glömde att det är ett svar på frågan: "Would a publisher be able to recommend specific articles in a Tile?"
<AlexBones> Varför i helvete har inte skiten forkat för länge sedan?
<AlexBones> Firefox är ett skämt.
<AlexBones> Mozilla är ett skämt.
<AlexBones> Forka skiten och ut med all jävla reklam och malware.
<AlexBones> Har ju keylogger som standard.
<AlexBones> Skickar alla tangenttryck till multinationella bolag.
<einand> AlexBones: IceWeasle
<einand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Corporation_software_rebranded_by_the_Debian_project
<AlexBones> Aldrig hört. För obskyrt för att lita på i sin tur.
<AlexBones> Hmm. Debian...
<einand> AlexBones: det är debian folket
<AlexBones> Finns det ens till Windows?
<einand> nej
<AlexBones> Visserligen använder jag Tor Browser, men den har massor med irritationsmoment.
<AlexBones> Och så omöjlig att använda till vissa saker som t.ex. videoströmning.
<AlexBones> *använder jag även
<einand> Firefox reklamen avslöjar dig bakom tor
<AlexBones> ?
<einand> Blev livrädd med macen vi köpt här på jobbet, hittade exakt vart jag var med 10 meters felmarginal
<AlexBones> Tor Browser har garanterat aldrig någon sådan skit.
<einand> pga geoposition
<einand> AlexBones: det är webläsaren som sksvallrar
<AlexBones> Vet du vad Tor Browser är?
<einand> Nä, kanske inte tor browser
<AlexBones> Inte Tor med vanlig Firefox.
<realubot> AlexBones: Det är ju p.g.a. säkerheten som Tor Browser inte har stöd för video.
<einand> trodde du menade att du kör firefox genom tor
<AlexBones> realubot: Nej... det är helt ologiskt att säga så.
<AlexBones> Det är ju p.g.a. den tekniska omöjligheten.
<einand> köra en "vanlig" webläsare genom tor är poänglöst
<realubot> einand: Tor bygger på Firefox ESR och jag tror Tor projektet kommer plocka bort annonserna.
<AlexBones> einand: Inte poänglöst.
<AlexBones> einand: Fast inte säkert heller.
<einand> Jo, eftersom webläsaren talar om vart du är ändå
<einand> genom att sniffa alla wifi nät runtomkring
<einand> eller använda inbyggda gps, om sådan finns
<AlexBones> 1. Jag har ingen wifi.
<AlexBones> 2. Inget mer.
<Barre> andol: ahh.. ok, kör ni något egenhackad ENC då och definitionerna i en db eller nått sånt?
<AlexBones> Det behövs ett nytt, stort webbläsarprojekt som på riktigt är på användarens sida.
<AlexBones> Inget. Jävla. Keylogging.
<AlexBones> Inget. Jävla. Google.
<einand> Tänkte mera på normalanvändaren
<AlexBones> Normalanvändaren. Kan. Dö.
<einand> normalanvändaren som använder sitt "vanliga" webläsare, gör fel
<einand> eller tja, många advancerade användare åker dit på det också för den delen
<einand> sedan har tor flera gånger visat sig vara lätt manipulerat
<AlexBones> Många "avancerade" användare har NOLL koll.
<AlexBones> På privatlivsfrågor.
<AlexBones> Nej, det har Tor inte varit. Det är bara den vanliga FUD:en.
<einand> Ok, då är alla expriment jag gjort vart fud
<AlexBones> ?
<AlexBones> Vadå för experiment?
<einand> Med att påverka tor, på ett sätt som gynnar mig, och den informationen jag söker
<andol> Barre: Redan innan vi började köra Puppet hade vi en rätt utförlig kluster-konfiguration med information om vilka maskiner som tillhör vilka kluster, vilka tjänster som körs var, etc. Kändes rätt naturligt att integrera Puppet med den.
<AlexBones> einand: Då är du bättre än NSA o.s.v.
<Barre> andol: jag förstår, smidigt
<einand> AlexBones: tror jag inte
<realubot> Jag utgår från att Tor plockat bort allt som riskerar att röja en persons identitet i Tor Browser Bundle.
<realubot> T.ex. det som einand räknade upp.
<einand> realubot: inte till 100%
<realubot> einand: Okej.
<AlexBones> Tor Browser läcker inte riktiga IP-adresser, som en vanlig Firefox kan.
<AlexBones> Och jo, till 100%. Om du inte pratar om något konstigt.
<einand> finns många andra metoder att spåra en avsändare än ip adresser
<AlexBones> Som...?
<AlexBones> Snackar du om något flummigt socialt?
<einand> Du var väl inte en normalanvändare, så lät som du visste hur man gjorde
<AlexBones> Du säger en massa saker men backar inte upp det, typ.
<andol> Barre: Jupp, klart uppskattat när någon annan varit tidigt ute och tänkt Rätt :)
<realubot> Jag tror att det stora problemet är att majoriteten saknar kunskap och/eller bryr sig inte. Det gör att det bara blir en klick kvar som bryr sig om integritet. Den klicken kan då inte gömma sig i mängden och blir enkel att identifiera.
<avxv> typ 1% som bryr sig
<realubot> AlexBones: Du identifierar dig genom att inte använda Internet normalt. En vanlig människa lämnar spår. Du gör det inte. Det gör dig intressant. Du blir identifierad därför.
<einand> tja, en effektiv metod är att sätta upp en massa exitnods, och spåra trafiken mellan dom, och se tidskillnaden. Så kan man iaf spåra ner till vilken stad personen befinner sig i
<realubot> Antingen identifierar man sig automatiskt eller så identifierar man sig genom att tillhöra den lilla klick som verkar "skum".
<einand> därifrån kan man gå vidare med andra metoder
<einand> oftast är folk korkade, och inte krypterar trafiken, så om man lurar över trafiken till sin exitnod, kan man lyssna på den
<realubot> Jo.
<realubot> Det säger inte så mycket om personen inte postar något.
<einand> realubot: man kan se om personen loggar in sin bank tex, eller blocket eller skatteverket (lite svårare nu dock när ssl buggarna är lagade)
<realubot> Och det där med att spåra tidssskillnaden ger inget om personen som använder din exit node börjar via t.ex. en hidemyass-server i ett på förhand valt land.
<einand> realubot: förr eller senare, om du har tålamod så märker du det
<realubot> einand: Hur?
<einand> om maskinen inte svarar lika snabbt/långsamt som där den påstår att den befinner sig
<AlexBones> Alla sajter i hela världen borde vara .onion.
<AlexBones> Nu måste jag försöka sova.
<realubot> Mr Bones verkar ha vänt på dygnet.
<realubot> einand: Vad säger din sociala ingenjörskonst om att vända på dygnet?
<einand> realubot: hur vet du att han är i sverige?
<realubot> einand: Det vet jag inte ...
<einand> Så varför  förutsätter  du att han vänt på dygnet?
<realubot> einand: För att det är sannolikt att en person som behärskar svenska väl är svensk och bor i Sverige. Precis som att en kines sannolikt bor i Kina.
<einand> Behärskar svenska väl vet jag inte om han gör
<einand> han skriver med brytning
<realubot> Tillräckligt väl i.a.f.
<Meerkat> hur skriver man med brytning?
<einand> Sedan går det flytta, eller resa utomlands
<realubot> svenska -> svensk -> Sverige -> onormal dygnsrytm
<realubot> SÃ¥ ser min logik ut.
<realubot> Visst. Jag vet inte säkert att snubben har onormal dygnsrytm men det verkar sannolikt.
<einand> realubot: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.552856/krypto-ar-klent-skydd-mot-nsa
<andol> Hmm, är det verkligen okej att refera till Alice utan att även refera till Bob? :)
<einand> andol: bara jag som tycker det saknas en fortsättning på det?
<andol> Hur menar du?
<einand> nä, artikeln vara bara dåligt skriven som vanligt på idg, var inget när min hjärna  sänkte sig till en lägre nivå
<realubot> "Britterna lyckades knäcka Enigma genom att bygga speciella knäckningsmaskiner och en av de första datorerna, Colossus. Den byggdes 1943 och 1944. Men tyskarna fortsatte använda Enigma kriget ut, eftersom de inte ens i sina vildaste fantasier kunde föreställa sig att någon kunde bygga knäckningsmaskiner. "
<realubot> Hahaha
<realubot> Det är klart att tyskarna kunde tänka sig att någon kunde bygga "knäckningsmaskiner".
<andyland> einand: Är han självutnämnd IDG säkerhetsexpert :D
<realubot> einand: Jag räknar med att NSA kommer åt all information som NSA vill komma åt. Åtminstone så länge mediet där informationen finns är uppkopplad mot Internet.
<ePax> Mha FRA eller :D
<realubot> einand: Kommer du ihåg för länge sedan när jag sa att säkerhetstjänsten kommer åt allt de vill komma åt? Du ansåg att de inte skulle kunna det. Men det var före Snödens NSA-avslöjande.
<realubot> ePax: Med eller utan FRA.
<ePax> realubot, Typ.
<realubot> einand: Ryck upp dig nu.
<realubot> Jag funderar på att köpa ett 6-pack folköl och supa bort alla elaka kommentarer jag har fått i den här kanalen.
<Spookan> PÃ¥ ett 6-pack bara?
<K350> Bas fråga. Hur får jag nuffra=alla siffror?
<K350> bash
<realubot> Spookan: Jag har inte råd med mer.
<realubot> K350: Vad då nuffra=alla siffror?
<realubot> Vad betyder det?
<realubot> Vad menar du med "nuffra"?
<K350> jag vill ha en sträng som representerar alla/vilken siffra sm helst. Hur gör jag det?
<realubot> [[:digit:]]*
<K350> ungefär foo=0-9
<K350> foo=[0-9] ?
<realubot> K350: echo "hej0på9dig1" | grep -o "[[:digit:]]*"
<realubot> Det är nog samma som: echo "hej0på9dig1" | grep -o "[0-9]*"
<K350> realubot: hmnjae..ska se om det funka ri mitt script
<realubot> I bash anger du siffra med [0-9] eller [[:digit:]]
<realubot> Sedan om du använder awk, sed, grep eller något annat för att manipulera textsträngen är en annan femma.
 * realubot spelar https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0 på högsta volym i kanalen.
<Spookan> realubot: Jag köper ett med så super vi ner oss! :P
<realubot> Spookan: Det gör vi rätt i. :)
<realubot> Jag går till butiken nu.
<K350> realubot: jag tänkte mig något såhär: fbcmd notify | sed ''/[[:digit:]]*/s//$(printf "\033[32m[[:digit:]]*\033@s80m")/'' men..äh..
<K350> realubot: alltså jag vill färglägga siffrorna i outputen från fbcmd notify
<K350> realubot: mendet där funkar juinte..:-p Någon idé?
<realubot> K350: http://linuxcommando.blogspot.se/2007/10/grep-with-color-output.html
<realubot> K350: fbcmd notify | grep --color=always "[[:digit:]]*"
<larsemil> finns det inget sätt att kolla vilka permissions en app har på android utan att avinstallera den eller att installera en annan app som kollar sånt?
<K350> realubot: njo..det så pjåkigt. Om det inte vore för att jag idag är en finsmakare av färger och gärna vill ha lite andra färger än den där grep röda :-)
<K350> realubot: eller...jag vill att alla siffror sk ha en färg men siffror större än 0 ska ha en annan färg
<larsemil> http://larsemil.se/vad-facebook-kan-gora-pa-din-telefon/
<sireorion> jag vill göra en media center dator va skall jag ha?
<sireorion> för os
<Philip5> beror väl på vilken lösning av medacenterprogram du tänker köra
<Philip5> media
<sireorion> nåt som kan streama olika live feeds o soela upp musik o film i 1080p
<larsemil> sireorion: raspberry pi + en hårddisk/lagringsburk + xbmc är nice
<sireorion> larsemil: min pi vill inte starta den lyser bara rött
<Philip5> xmbc funkar ju på både microsoft och linux
<sireorion> Philip5: ok vilken version av xmbc?
<sireorion> larsemil: har du en pi?
<larsemil> sireorion: flera
<sireorion> vad e det för fel om den inte vill boota?
<sireorion> har testat med olika minnes kort.
<larsemil> vet ej.
<Philip5> sireorion: du kan väl köra in valfri version av xmbc
<sireorion> men vet juh inte om det e 32 eller 64 bits vers
<Philip5> finns ju både och
<sireorion> inte va ja hitta på sidan :S
<Philip5> jag kommer inte ens in på deras sida
<sireorion> http://www.linuxmce.org/download.html
<Philip5> men det där är ju LinuxMCE
<realubot> K350: Du kan styra färgen med variablen GREP_COLOR
<sireorion> Philip5: är inte det samma sak?
<sireorion> jag trodde MCE o openELEC var  xmbc :S
<realubot> K350: Så här: export GREP_COLOR="1;32"; echo "hej0på9dig1" | grep --color=auto "[[:digit:]]*"
<Philip5> sireorion: varför skulle det vara det?
<realubot> K350: Här ser du olika färgkoder: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x329.html
<David-A> nyss på tv "Vetenskapens värld" SVT2 20:00-21:00. om marjuana/kannabis, visar gammal svartvit antimarjuanapropaganda som nu kan få motsatt effekt. chat om drogtips efter progr på svt.se/vetenskap. även om neandertalare (repris tis,lör)
<Meerkat> får man chatta om drogtips på SVT?
<realubot> K350: Jag tror awk är bäst för detta men jag vet inte hur raden ska se ut.
<realubot> David-A: Tittar du på alla dokumentärer du tipsar om?
<David-A> Meerkat: "frågor om cannabis till experter på medicin och narkotikapolitik". det är möjligt att de inte svara på frågor om bästa recepten, men du kan ju prova
<David-A> realubot: självklart
<Meerkat> bsks med cannabis. Hm..
<Meerkat> baka*
<Meerkat> fast det vore nog som att baka med nån blomma. Inget vidare.
<realubot> David-A: Jag vet inte om jag tror dig.
<realubot> Jag har tipsat om den här dokumentären för länge sen men jag tycker den ger perspektiv på svensk narkotikapolitik: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_XFTvbcl18
<andol> bamsefar: Antag att jag har skaffat mig en Chromecast, vilken fråga tror du då att jag har att ställa till dig? :-)
<bamsefar> andol: Vi jobbar på det.
<realubot> Vad är en Chrome Cast?
<realubot> Är HakanS fortfarande vår president?
<Philip5> ingen aning. har ingen koll på vad LoCo håller på med
<realubot> Jag har tappat kontrollen över LoCo.
<David-A> K350: din sed för 88 minuter sen verkar ha flera syntaxfel. t.ex inget s och för många / i satsen s/från/till/g
<realubot> Lite mer offtopic i den här kanalen hade inte skadat.
<David-A> K350: prova, först:  red=$(tput setaf 1); normal=$(tput sgr0)
<David-A> K350: sedan:  kommando... | perl -pe "s/\\d+/$red\$&$normal/g"
<David-A> (sorry, realubot)
<David-A> nyss på aktuellt om ungdomars syn på kannabis
<David-A> (realubot, ok nu?)
<K350> realubot: hm..experimenterar lite med det :-)
<realubot> David-A: Det får gå för den här gången.
<David-A> K350: experimenterar med kannabis? nu? i sverige?
 * realubot dricker öl.
<realubot> Öl och brudar säger ni. Öl och *buntu säger jag.
<Meerkat> ubuntu cola?
<realubot> Meerkat: Nej. Ubuntu operativsystemet.
<realubot> David-A: Kollar du bara på svt-dokusar?
 * einand dricker svett
<David-A> realubot: nä, det finns doks på tv10 också, svartvita om 1a o 2a världskrigen
<realubot> einand: Svett?!?
<realubot> einand: Varför dricker du svett?
<einand> rensar kroppen
<realubot> einand: Vems svett dricker du och vad rensar du kroppen ifrån?
<einand> mitt egna
<einand> jag driver med dig, förssökte bara trolla
<David-A> Meerkat: vilken nick hade du i svt-chatten?
<realubot> einand: Det var väl barnsligt av dig att trolla så.
<einand> ja, det var det
<einand> SVT chat?
<realubot> einand: Är du fortfarande ihop med den där tjejen?
<einand> Jag är fortfarande gift med min fru ja, om det är det du menar.
<realubot> einand: Okej. Jag har inte sett henne här på år och dar.
<einand> Jag ser henne varje dag, det räcker för mig
<realubot> Okej.
<Meerkat> David-A, hade inget. Kollade ej.
<realubot> einand: Det är trevligt att det finns par som håller ihop.
<einand> ok
<realubot> Okej? Det är det väl?
<einand> Ja, det kanske det är
<Meerkat> angående Ubuntu. Kul att så många varianter kör på LTS den här gången
<Meerkat> Det ska bli trevligt att gå tillbaka till Lubuntu när det är stabilt.
<einand> realubot: sugen på att se en ... bra? ... film ? ... http://feber.se/film/art/297322/poster_fr_sharknado_2_the_seco/
<realubot> Meerkat: Är nästa version av Lubuntu en LTS eller vad menar du?
<Meerkat> ja, precis.
<realubot> Meerkat: Okej. Den version som kommer nu i april?
<Meerkat> 14.04, ja.
<realubot> einand: Det ser ut som en skitfilm?
<einand> realubot: är den garanterat, den första finns på netflix
<Meerkat> realubot, med namnet sharknado 2 så är det rätt uppenbart. :D
<K350> David-A: shto?
<realubot> einand: Jag kollar inte mycket film.
<einand> realubot: vad gör du då, när du inte är här?
<realubot> einand: Jag läser lite ditten och datten på Internet. Tittar på dokumentärer. Typ.
<einand> ok
<realubot> Nu tittar jag på webbtv.
<einand> vad då?
<peyam> hej söta kanalanvändare
<peyam> ngn som kan hjälpa mig ansluta mig til kths vpn?
<einand> lämnade inte du kanalen?
<peyam> jag?
<einand> eller kanske var någon annan
<peyam> när?
<einand> vet inte
<realubot> einand: Uppdrag Granskning.
<peyam> har ej vart inne idag
<einand> peyam: jag tog fel, du är väl den som vill bli vän på facebook?
<peyam> ja juste
<peyam> finns bara en Peyam
<realubot> http://intra.ict.kth.se/en/it-service/communication/vpn-tunnel-1.196328
<einand> peyam: godkänd
<peyam> tackar
<einand> skickar en faktura sedan, jag tar 10kr per dag att vara vän med dig
<einand> hur länge önskar du vara min vän?
<peyam> länge
<einand> ok, ett livstids abb. där du betalar efter avslutad tjänstgöring?
<einand> just det, vad hette den där typ "leran" som stelnar, så fungerar det som lim, blir som plast. fastnar på nästan alla ytor
<David-A> häftigt. det är väl inte uppsägningstid? gillar inte avtal med uppbindningar
<peyam> einand, vi löser det
<einand> David-A: nädå, går inte avsluta. det är som vi gift os "Tills döden skiljer er å"
<David-A> hur mycket kostar det att vara vänner, liksom inofficiellt, bara en natt då?
<einand> David-A: 10kr, minidebitieringen är 10kr per 24 timmar
<Meerkat> distansavtal kräver 14 dagars ångerrätt
<realubot> einand: Plastic padding?
<einand> nej
<Dynamit> Vad händer
<einand> gäller inte tjänster
<einand> eller special degsinade produkter
<realubot> einand: Epoxy?
<einand> nej
<realubot> einand: Karlssons klister?
<realubot> einand: Häftmassa?
<realubot> einand: Tuggummi?
<Dynamit> en bot?
<Dynamit> :P
<David-A> Silikon?
<Dynamit> en David-A
<Dynamit> :P
<realubot> einand: Häftstift?
<realubot> einand: Spik?
<realubot> einand: Skruv?
<realubot> einand: Betong?
<realubot> einand: Modellera?
<realubot> einand: Jag ger upp.
<realubot> einand: Vad gör du själv när du inte häckar här?
<einand> realubot: sugru
<einand> https://www.youtube.com/user/projectsugru/videos
<peyam> blev disconnectad
<realubot> einand: Just nu dricker jag öl och tittar på webbtv. Det är det som kallas multitasking
<realubot> einand: Never heard of sugru.
<realubot> Det är tur att Morgan och Ola-Connys program går på Kanal5 så det finns något vettigt att titta på på svensk TV.
<Meerkat> nä fy f. =(
<peyam> fan
<peyam> asså faaaan
<peyam> vägde mig . var 70.3 kilo
<peyam> gick på toa, sket och vägde mig igen efteråt. vägde 76
<peyam> asså jag sket 300 g bajs
<Meerkat> -5.7 bli det väl?
<peyam> !who | Meerkat
<ubot2> Factoid 'who' not found
<peyam> !hi
<ubot2> Hej, välkommen till #ubuntu-se!
<realubot> peyam: Åt du upp bajset efteråt eller hur kommer det sig att du inte vägde mindre efter toabesöket?
<peyam> jag vägde mindre
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> *vägde mer
<realubot> Menade jag.
<realubot> einand: IRC:a inte när du har druckit öl. Du tänker en sak och skriver en annan.
<realubot> einand: Ett tips bara.
<peyam> åhh va sugen jag epå öl
<peyam> realubot, jag vägde mindre
<peyam> 300 g
<Meerkat> peyam, så 76.3 före?
<realubot> peyam: Du skrev ju 70,3.
<peyam> nej
<peyam> 70.3
<Meerkat> och 76 efter? :s
<peyam> nej 70
<Meerkat> ah, ok.
<Meerkat> testa gärna att väga dig i realtid nästa gång
<peyam> e du invandrare Meerkat
<peyam> för du suger på svenska
<Meerkat> inte än, och nej. min svenska är utmärkt
<peyam> maxjezy har fin svenska. trots att han e finne
<peyam> tog bort min server
<peyam> hade ingen användning av d
 * realubot antecknar att peyam sket upp sig 6 kg.
<Meerkat> antagligen skitsnack
<maxjezy> jag är lite utav en lyckad invandrare
<realubot> maxjezy: Var har du hållit hus?
<maxjezy> realubot: netflixat
<maxjezy> såg en serie som heter orange is the new black
<maxjezy> realubot: har ni fint väder i göteborg?
<maxjezy> handlade på tradera förra veckan från göteborg, mitt paket är i borås nu 5 dagar senare.
<maxjezy> man kan tro att ni södersvenskar skolkade från transport och logistik lektionerna.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är fina fisken med vädret i götet.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är ju på väg åt rätt håll.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det hade varit värre om det hade varit i Varberg efter 5 dagar.
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad har du köpt för något?
<maxjezy> en fotopryl till kamera objektiv
<realubot> maxjezy: Har du börjat fota?
<maxjezy> realubot japp
<maxjezy> realubot : här är en bild jag tagit http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=69156
<realubot> maxjezy: Har du ersatt 3d-animerandet med fotografering?
<realubot> maxjezy: Bra. Hur har du fått till den?
<maxjezy> realubot, jag stannade till och klurade en stund på vinkel osv och sen tryckte jag på avtryckaren
<maxjezy> det är inte bilden i sig som är otroligt vacker och intressant utan skylten
<maxjezy> den representerar den svenska standarden på skyltar ganska bra
<maxjezy> nedgångna, oputsade, skottskadade osv.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jaha.
<realubot> maxjezy: Tyckte kvalitén såg proffsig ut.
<realubot> Fotografering är nog ingenting för mig.
<realubot> einand: Vad gör du einand?
<realubot> maxjezy: Tur att skylten inte sköt på dig i.a.f.
<David-A> är det inte det facebook frågar hela tiden "vad gör du just nu?"?
<realubot> David-A: einand har ju Facebook så då är han van.
<David-A> hmm. domänen facebock.com är redan tagen. registrerades för några veckor sen.
<realubot> David-A: Du missade den.
<realubot> einand: Mycket skit på Kanal5.
<AlexBones> Det enda bra som någonsin visats på Kanal 5 är Ola-Conny & Morgan.
<AlexBones> Och det är av en ren slump.
<AlexBones> Att de råkade springa på de mest kufiska figurerna i Sverige.
<realubot> AlexBones: Exakt.
<AlexBones> realubot: Du anar inte hur jag skrattar så jag får ont i magen.
<realubot> AlexBones: Jag håller med dig. Jag har sett alla avsnitt av Morgan och Ola-COnny.
<AlexBones> realubot: Även om de börjat fejka "voiceovers", men de är uppenbart fejk och kan förbises.
<AlexBones> realubot: Samma här. Följer det slaviskt.
<AlexBones> Samt alla Ullared-delar med dem i.
<AlexBones> Fast jag hoppas ju att inte blivit "medvetna" och "spelar sig själva".
<AlexBones> Ola-Conny är så vansinnigt dålig på engelska, och hittar på översättningar till svenska som inte alls stämmer med vad han hörde.
<AlexBones> Jag kan ju tänka mig att både en och annan kvinna, p.g.a. hans rena kändisskap, attraheras på något sätt av Morgan.
<AlexBones> Men de får de i så fall tona ned. Om han skulle få stadigt sällskap förstörs ju hela "varumärket".
<AlexBones> *det
<realubot> AlexBones: Jag tror att de är de minst tillgjorda personerna som syns i TV i.a.f.
<realubot> AlexBones: Morgan är ju coolare än Ola-Conny.
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-01
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad händer?
<AlexBones> realubot: Hehehe...
<AlexBones> realubot: "Cool" är nog inte rätt ord.
<AlexBones> Men jag gillar honom för att han är så extrem.
<AlexBones> Extremt ovig. Extremt orörlig. Extremt seg både i kropp och sinne.
<AlexBones> Men ändå charmig.
<AlexBones> "Så här o grejer"
<AlexBones> "Ja' e' kristen, så här o grejer"
<AlexBones> Han har varit flera varv runt jorden vid det här laget, men frågan är om han egentligen lämnat sin gård.
<AlexBones> Jag känner mig mer berest än honom fast jag inte rent geografiskt varit någonstans.
<realubot> AlexBones: Jag tycker han är stanhård. I avsnittet som gick i kväll så kallade han ninjaövningar för "idiotgrejer".
<AlexBones> Håller just nu på och kollar senaste avsnittet, faktiskt.
<AlexBones> De står på skeppet och han drar i repen i förtid.
<AlexBones> Jag inser ju att de naturligtvis klipper in alla de mest pinsamma delarna.
<AlexBones> Han beter sig säkert OK 90% av tiden.
<AlexBones> Eller "inte gör något kul".
<realubot> AlexBones: Ja. Han är ju så kass så han är bra. Han drar ju i fel rep och innan han har fått order om att dra
<AlexBones> Han har sina små stunder av insikt, dock.
<realubot> AlexBones: Kanal5 gör honom väl mer extrem än han är i verkligheten.
<AlexBones> "Äh! Så'n jädra skit kan de' ta väck!"
<AlexBones> realubot: Grejen är att det inte behöver vara "extremt metrosexuell" eller "Morgan/Ola-Conny". Båda personlighetstyperna är sjukt irriterande fast i olika ändar enligt mig.
<AlexBones> Men jävligt kul att se på.
<realubot> "extremt meterosexuell"?
<realubot> Vad menar du med det?
<AlexBones> realubot: Synd att Kanal 5:s strömspelare börjat tvinga en att se på en nedräknare om man blockerar reklam. Och på TPB har senaste säsongen inte synts till.
<AlexBones> realubot: Att det skulle vara den stereotyp som är längst ifrån dem.
<realubot> Jaha.
<AlexBones> Förut kunde man lura deras spelare genom att hoppa fram, över reklamavbrotten.
<AlexBones> Men nu straffas man med 230 sekunders tystnad.
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Jag brukar surfa i en annan flik men visst det är irriterande.
<AlexBones> Ja, och det börjar ju direkt sedan. Så glöm att gå på toa :P
<AlexBones> Usch och fy.
<AlexBones> Men innehållet är guld.
<AlexBones> Fast deras kvalitet känns mycket "Internet år 2002".
<AlexBones> Borde ju vara 1080p minst enligt mig.
<AlexBones> Är typ 320p som bäst.
<realubot> Jag har inte relfekterat så mycket över kavlitén.
<AlexBones> realubot: Inte? Det skär ju i ögonen, typ-
<AlexBones> Jaha... är detta (avsnitt 11) någon slags "the lost footage"-grej?
<AlexBones> Och sista? :(
<AlexBones> Då lär det dröja tills man får se dessa stolliga ofrivilliga clowner igen i rutan.
<AlexBones> "Något gick snett vid uppspelningen av reklam." <- Nej, något gick inte alls snett. Det gick precis som avsett: ingen satans jävla reklam.
<AlexBones> Har inte sett eller hört en enda reklam på evigheter och kommer aldrig att göra det igen.
<AlexBones> Det skadar hjärnarn rent fysiskt.
<realubot> AlexBones: Jag tyckte extramaterialet var helt okej. Som ett vanligt avsnitt typ.
<AlexBones> Ja, så känns det.
<AlexBones> realubot: Har du märkt att de helt slutat "fråga chefen om lov"?
<AlexBones> De gjorde en stor grej av det förut.
<AlexBones> Men de senaste säsongerna så bara åker de ut.
<realubot> AlexBones: Det har växt ifrån "chefen".
<realubot> De gör som de vill nu.
<AlexBones> Fast de är väl fortfarande anställda där?
<AlexBones> Knappast miljonärer på att göra skräp-TV. :P
<realubot> Haha
<AlexBones> Man undrar ju dock vad de får i ersättning.
<realubot> AlexBones: De har tjänat 20 mille var totalt på de säsonger som har gått.
<realubot> AlexBones: Nej. Jag skojar bara.
<AlexBones> PÃ¥ riktigt?
<AlexBones> Skulle ju annars inte förvåna mig om produktionsbolagets jurister sett till att barskrapa dem till slavkontrakt.
<realubot> AlexBones: Nej. Inte på riktigt.
<AlexBones> Typ, att de skrev på ett kontrakt precis i början.
<AlexBones> "Jag får 1000 kr per avsnitt för all framtid."
<realubot> AlexBones: Jag tror deras lön är att de får åka ut och resa och att produktionsbolaget pröjsar allt.
<realubot> Och så får de ledigt från kneget.
<AlexBones> Mja...
<AlexBones> T.ex. skådespelarna i "The Big Bang Theory" får ju extrema summor för varenda avsnitt.
<realubot> De får väl vad de hade fått i lön i.a.f.
<AlexBones> (Ja, jag inser att detta är Sverige, och reality-TV.)
<AlexBones> Jag tycker gott att de kunde skitit i hela grejen där de sitter i efterhand i en studio och läser in repliker från ett manus som används som "voice overs" här och där.
<realubot> Jag tror de får en summa som motsvarar Ullared-lönen + resa + boende betalt
<AlexBones> Jo...
<AlexBones> Verkar rimligt.
<realubot> AlexBones: Jag störde mig mycket på det i början. Att de lagt på röster i efterhand. men efter ett par avsnitt blev det en naturlig del av avsnitten.
<AlexBones> Njaaaaaae... kan inte hålla med där. Det skär i mina öron varje gång. Det låter så uppenbart fejk.
<realubot> Måste lägga mig och vila lite.
<AlexBones> De är verkligen ruggigt dåliga skådisar.
<AlexBones> Okej. Ska fortsätta garva åt avsnittet.
<realubot> AlexBones: Jag gillar Morgan standardpose när han står med ena benet framför det andra. Det ser ju hur coolt ut som helst när han står så när det är på samuraj-stället efter att han har låtsats-fäktat ner samurajen.
<realubot> Och självklart får han inte ner svärdet själv efteråt heller.
<AlexBones> :P
<AlexBones> Eller när han "snörvlar" med handen.
<AlexBones> Inte minsta diskret.
<AlexBones> Bara drar den över näsan.
<AlexBones> "What can I found for..." <- Ola-Connys mest sagda fras.
<AlexBones> "What you have for name for..." också.
<realubot> "What do you cäll it?"
<AlexBones> P
<AlexBones> :P
<AlexBones> Vilket sjukt dåligt minne han har...
<AlexBones> "Citar... guitar..."
<realubot> Ja. Ibland tror man att han bara spelar för att det ska bli bra TV.
<realubot> Det är lite lyteskomik över det hela. Som Åsa-Nisse.
<realubot> Men har de valt att vara med i TV så får de väl tåla att folk skrattar åt dem.
<realubot> Inte privat alltså. Men när de är på TV så får de bjuda på att folk tycker de är töntiga.
<AlexBones> Jag har egentligen aldrig sett Åsa-Nisse i modern tid.
<AlexBones> Men han spelade väl?
<realubot> Jo jo.
<AlexBones> Jag vet inte vad som är värst: att det är 100% äkta eller fejk.
<realubot> Men Ola-Conny påminner lite om den gamle Åsa-Nisse. Den svartvita.
<AlexBones> Hehe...
<AlexBones> Men om det skulle visa sig vara fejk skulle jag bli riktigt besviken.
<AlexBones> Men jag tror att han helt enkelt är en mycket förvirrad person.
<AlexBones> Lägg till att det står kameror och att det är på engelska som han inte alls behärskar.
<realubot> När Morgan står där med Samurajsvärdet och ska spela samuraj så är han så långt ifrån en samuraj han bara kan komma.
<AlexBones> Hehe... kommer troligtvis härnäst i avsnittet.
<realubot> AlexBones: Ja. Man hade känt sig lurad om det hade visat sig att de var helt vanliga människor som gjort sig till bara för att det ska bli bra TV.
<realubot> Jag tror de är väldigt hyggliga människor de där två. Det finns tusen gånger värre typen på TV än Morgan och Ola-Conny.
<realubot> De har nog inte så mycket baktankar med det de gör.
<realubot> AlexBones: Du får träna in Morgans hållning. När han står med ena benet framför det andra.
<realubot> Hur cool som helst.
<AlexBones> Tillbaka. Läser.
<AlexBones> realubot: Hehehe...
<AlexBones> "Do the Morgan"?
<AlexBones> Ja, alltså... jag skulle ju gärna hänga med dem.
<AlexBones> Om inte skulle jag, en missanpassad jävel, framstå som välanpassad.
<AlexBones> *Om inte annat för att jag
<AlexBones> Men det där med lyteskomik... det är ju egentligen ren mobbnings-TV.
<AlexBones> Jag kan tänka mig hur TV-teamet skämtar på kvällen i hotellrummet.
<AlexBones> "HAHAHA! Fan vad bra TV det här blir! Såg du vad han gjorde där förut? Herregud... detta blir riktigt guld!"
<AlexBones> "Man kan knappt hålla sig för skratt!"
<AlexBones> "Where can I found coke?"
<AlexBones> HAHAHA...
<andol> god morgon, god morgon
<Coffe> Morgon'ialf.
<Coffe> vaknar av operations ringer.
<Coffe> sedan - grader så de var inte för skönt åka hoj
<andol> Coffe: Säkert att inte samtalet från Operations var ett aprilskämt?
<Coffe> Andol
<andol> SÃ¥ ska i alla fall jag betrakta alla nagioslarm under dagen :-)
<christoffer> :)
<Barre> jobbigt... jag läste på svenska Coffe och undrade vad du opererat för något och varför i allsid dan operationssnittet skulle ringa...
<Barre> mörrn
<sireorion> gomorgon... någon vaken?
<Coffe> andol:  kan vara värt det
<Coffe> Barre: morrn
<sireorion> Coffe: e du bra poå install?
<Coffe> sireorion:  install ? hur menar du ?=
<sireorion> har en http://www.profcon.se/minipclx800.php
<sireorion> o vill ha in linux.. har puppy på den nu.
<sireorion> puppy vill inte funka med XBMC
<huttan> morgon
<huttan> Har ett cepe fel med min apache
<Coffe> sireorion: du menar du vill ha in ubuntu ?
<huttan> Om jag klickar en länk fort 2-3 gånger i rad, skickar min apache mig til 403 Forbidden
<huttan> NÃ¥gon som haft likanande o har en aning om vad det kan vara?
<sireorion> tyvärr går det inte för ubunu har inte kommit ut i en utgåva som är "light" finnes bara 960MB internal memory (HDD)
<realubot> Om jag säger att den här kanalen är av linuxbönder för linuxbönder. Har jag rätt eller fel då?
<huttan> Anyone ??
<realubot> AlexBones: Ja. Det är stark varning på Morgan & Ola-Conny. Smeker gränsen för lyteskomik men samtidigt så är det ju skillnad på att t.ex. bli mobbad i skolan och att medvera i en TV-serie. Någonstans bjuder ju M och C-O på det. Och vem vet de kanske är fullt medvetna om att de gör sig till åtlöje men helt enkelt har så mycket självförtroende att de inte bryr sig bara de får resa runt världen gratis.
<realubot> AlexBones: Som du sa: M har ibland ruggift bra insikt. T.ex. så sa han efter sumobrottningen att han inte vill visa upp pungen för hela svenska folket. C-O sa att "De klipper nog bort det.". "Det vet du att de inte gör", sa Morgan då.
<realubot> sireorion: Jag misstänker att mycket i Ubuntu är det grafiska. Du kanske får in det om du installerar Ubuntu Command Line och sedan ett minimalistiskt fönsterhanteringssystem typ OpenBox.
<sireorion> realubot: : men kan man få in det på 960 mb
<realubot> sireorion: Jag ska försöka ta reda på det.
<sireorion> realubot: : tackar =)(
<realubot> sireorion: "How to install Ubuntu on low memory systems (Pentium III and earlier machines, with 32-192 MB RAM)."
<sireorion> realubot: : sounds intresting
<andyland> realubot: med wm och de?
<andol> sireorion: Tja, jag skapade just en minimal Ubuntu-installation genom att köra debootstrap, och den landade på lite drygt 200MB.
<sireorion> andol: ok. men vid start i install så brukar det komma upp att det krävs en hdd på minst 1 GB
<realubot> sireorion: Förr kunde man installera Ubuntu command line. Därefter kan du installera wm, t.ex. openbox.
<andol> sireorion: Gissningsvis beror det på hur man installerar, och hur mycket extra default man vill ha in...
<realubot> sireorion: Jag rekommenderar att du börjar med Ubuntu command line. Därefter adderar du enbart xorg och en wm, t.ex. OpenBox för då har du minsta möjliga GUI-installation.
<realubot> sireorion: BuzyBox?
<realubot> sireorion: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=slitaz
<realubot> "... and takes just 80 MB of hard disk space."
<realubot> Så går gör det ju.
<sireorion> realubot: tack ska testa
<sireorion> brb
<realubot> sireorion: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightweight_Linux_distribution
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | LoCo-möte 13/4 kl 20:00 http://rre.nu/IRCMote33
<Barre> delhage: tjenis, har lite "problem" med oVirt, när jag skapar en template av en image och sen applicerar denna på en ny vm så får den nya vm:en samma namn på disk-imagen. Kan jag inte sätta någon variabel i disknamnet på template så den döps till "whatevva" jag döper min nya vm till?
<realubot> Jag tror bestämt att det är dags för dagens första kaffe.
<AlexBones> realubot: Ja... alltså... man måste ju egentligen vara helt sjuk i huvudet för att *inte* inse vilken "agenda" produktionsbolaget har.
<AlexBones> realubot: Garanterat har båda (och deras familjer/släkt) sett alla avsnitt.
<AlexBones> realubot: Det känns nästan absurt att de inte skulle ha insett vad "grejen" är.
<AlexBones> Jag tror att det är som du säger: de har fått ett kändisskap som de inte vill släppa, vad det nu än är för.
<AlexBones> Och de får resa runt, säkert lite pengar också, och slipper gå runt och dra på Gekås.
<AlexBones> I.o.f.s. skulle jag bli helt galen av att resa runt så där med flygplatser och allt.
<AlexBones> Men de är ju inte så... ahem... "stressade" mentalt.
<AlexBones> realubot: Jag kan inte ens kolla mer än små korta klipp... blir så pinsamt ibland.
<AlexBones> Som när Morgan ska slåss mot samuraimästaren.
<AlexBones> Som kanske inte ens är mer än någon som klär ut sig och spelar kunnig.
<delhage> Barre: vet ej på rak arm
<ljunggren> shit vad 14.04 gjorde skillnad i prestanda på min maskin
<AlexBones> ljunggren: De kanske skickar ut all din data till "molnet" ("for your benefit") och skickar tillbaka beräkningarna. Kanske därför det är så snabbt.
<AlexBones> Skulle inte förvåna mig med tanke på vad Canonical tagit sig till tidigare.
<ljunggren> Skulle inte göra mig något ;)
<AlexBones> PÃ¥ riktigt?
<ljunggren> Vet inte hur det skulle påverka att mina animationer flyter på bättre dock
<AlexBones> Animationer?
<ljunggren> Tex
<ljunggren> flyt, uppstart av program, riktigt fint
<ljunggren> bara alt+tab hade nån sekunds fördröjning innan men nu är det instant
<ljunggren> AlexBones: kör du någon annan DE/WM?
<AlexBones> Jag vet inte vad DE/WM är.
<AlexBones> Nu har morsans dator börjat tjata om att Windows 7 inte är genuint, trots att det är en laglig kopia (med fysisk box dessutom)...
<ljunggren> AlexBones: desktop enviroment / window manager
<ljunggren> tex xfce, lxde, openbox, i3 osv
<ljunggren> Är det inte att bara försöka få den att "aktivera" igen?
<ljunggren> Kanske någon annan som använt nyckeln eller något?
<Barre> delhage: om du böjer den lite då? ;)
<AlexBones> ljunggren: Det vore väl jag då, för typ 2 år sedan.
<AlexBones> ljunggren: Tänker absolut inte ringa någon i telefon.
<AlexBones> För aktivering.
<AlexBones> Står att den "inte kan aktivera" automatiskt.
<ljunggren> Ah nä gör som du vill
<ljunggren> man betalar ju för produkten för att få supporten
<AlexBones> Nej... man betalar för att den kostar.
<AlexBones> Om den gick att få gratis i identiskt utförande skulle jag inte betalat.
<AlexBones> Piratkopior går inte att använda då de är osäkra.
<AlexBones> Kan innehålla bakdörrar från allsköns äckel.
<AlexBones> Litar minimalt mer på MS än på warez vad gäller det.
<Coffe> vilka ska på foss idag ?
<ljunggren> AlexBones: jag installerade ubuntu på morsans dator
<ljunggren> inte fått ett samtal om support efter de
<AlexBones> Det hade vi förut. En massa problem.
<einand> http://p.st/
<ljunggren> Verkar inte gå så bra med teknologi för er xd
<realubot> AlexBones: Har din morsa aktiverat licensen då?
<AlexBones> realubot: Alltså, jag installerade det åt henne. Den har körts ett tag. Sedan en dag visades skärmen.
<AlexBones> Nu visas den varje gång man startar.
<AlexBones> Och tjatar om att den inte är genuin.
<AlexBones> (Fast det är den alltså.)
<AlexBones> Och den "could not activate" med 0 info.
<realubot> AlexBones: Okej. Det brukar ju bero på att licensen inte är aktiverad eller giltlig.
<AlexBones> Och den vill att man ska hålla på och ringa och skit.
<AlexBones> realubot: Alltså, det är ju "aktiveraren" som säger så.
<AlexBones> Hur den inte kan vara giltig när jag köpte en fysisk retail-box och aldrig gett den till någon... vet jag ej.
<AlexBones> Jag har inte ens installerat den på någon annan dator på åratal.
<AlexBones> Verkar helt vrickat.
<realubot> AlexBones: Vad händer om du aktiverar Windows inifrån Windows igen då? Slipper du inte skiten då?
<einand> är  det en äkta licens, så är  det vara att ringa ms, och så låser dom upp den
<AlexBones> realubot: Ärligt talat har jag knappt orkat experimentera i det där.
<AlexBones> Ju mindre jag behöver använda någon annans dator -- desto bättre.
<AlexBones> einand: Inte så bara när man har en icke-fobi för att få sin röst inspelat i telefon. Jag säger icke-fobi för det är inte en omotiverad rädsla.
<realubot> AlexBones: Är du rädd att MS ska stjäla din röst? :)
<realubot> Du kanske dyker upp i Win9.
<realubot> Istället för den där hjälpgubben som finns i Word.
<AlexBones> :/
<AlexBones> De borde satsa mer på att göra vettiga AI-röster.
<AlexBones> Och framför allt försöka få till en kvinnlig sådan med smäktande stämma.
<AlexBones> Man vill inte ha någon HAL 9000 som pratar till en. I alla fall inte jag.
<tuxarn2> hej är folk här?
<Barre> folk & folk.. där tvistar de lärda
<tuxarn2> haha
<tuxarn2> tycker det kändes lite dött. har för mig jag satt här för nåt år sen o då var det massa liv här
<tuxarn2> kanske folk är morgontrötta
<Barre> mitt i lunchen antar jag =)
<tuxarn2> i bet
<andol> tuxarn2: Kan varier rätt ordentligt från dag till dag. Fast visst, totalt sett kan det mycket väl vara mindre aktivetet nu än förr.
<andol> Jomentitta, en utav mina kollegor har "patchat" det interna system som visar rrd grafer.
<bamsefar> andol: Så att det *100 på alla grafer?
<andol> Lite slumpmässigt så dyker det upp enhörning och regnbågar som overlays.
<bamsefar> Hahaha
<bamsefar> andol: Nice
<andol> Japp, rätt mysigt.
<AlexBones> Du sade i alla fall inte "Lite random...".
<AlexBones> Man måste slå in ord som "slumpmässig" och "slumpartad" i skallen på folk numera.
<AlexBones> Med hammare.
<tuxarn2> andol: I se
<einand> Det var helt random sagt
<AlexBones> :@
<einand> hur gammalt måste ett ord vara för att få användas, eftersom random funnits i svenska språket ett par hundra år iaf
<einand> http://sok.saol.se/pages/P739_M.jpg
<AlexBones> Ser inget "random" där.
<AlexBones> Och varför det skulle vara "ett par hundra år" har jag ingen aning om hur du kan tro.
<einand> AlexBones: titta i mitten
<AlexBones> "randomisering"
<AlexBones> Utan förklaring.
<AlexBones> Och inget årtal.
<einand> vet inte hur du läser, står ju "Random,is,era" | "Ordna slumpmässigt"
<einand> Vet du inte hur man läser ordlistan?
<AlexBones> Inget "random" finns där i alla fall. Och det tycks vara ett statistikbegrepp.
<einand> andra kolumnen 11 raden
<einand> http://sv.wiktionary.org/wiki/random
<AlexBones> Nej.
<einand> länkade jag till fel sida, kolla sidan 739 då
<einand> http://googleblog.blogspot.se/2014/03/introducing-auto-awesome-photobombs.html
<bamsefar> andol: Kör du med puppetdb eller?
<AlexBones> A puppet on a string...
<andol> bamsefar: Nix, men tänkte satsa på det i samband med ombyggnanden utav min privata puppet nu framåt våren.
<bamsefar> andol: Okej, det drar disk som fan. ;)
<andol> bamsefar: Borde väl gå att garba gammal rapportdata eller nåt?
<bamsefar> andol: Säkerligen
<coffe^m> Delhage är du på plats?
<bamsefar> coffe^m: Han är på någon plats, duger det? ;)
<delhage> coffe^m: jepp
<coffe^m> Bamsefar är även du på foss?
<bamsefar> Nä, vad är det?
<coffe^m> FOSS möte i kista
<delhage> bamsefar: http://foss-sthlm.se/apr2014.html
<coffe^m> Delhage nog hittat dig nu
<bamsefar> delhage: Bah, det vore kul att höra ditt talk.
<delhage> bamsefar: kom dåra
<bamsefar> delhage: Jag orkar inte
<delhage> bah
<coffe^m> Fegis
<realubot> Någon som har något intressant att säga?
<realubot> Nehe. Det var tråkigt att höra.
<realubot> Har ni något förslag på vad jag ska äta till middag i dag då?
<maxjezy> realubot tacos?`
<realubot> maxjezy: Det tar för lång tid. Tänk på att jag ogärna spenderar mer än 5 min i köket.
<maxjezy> realubot det tar inte längre tid
<realubot> Jag tillämpar den s.k. femminutersreglen.
<realubot> maxjezy: Man ska ju steka köttfärs och grejer?
<maxjezy> ja, det gör du lätt på 5 minuter
<maxjezy> köp färdigriven ost, öppna en burk majs, hacka en snack paprika, blanda gräddfil och en estrella dipp och hacka lite sallad
<maxjezy> tror fan jag skulle lyckas på 4 minuter
<maxjezy> jag blandar alltid alla grönsaker i en stor kastrull så blir det mindre disk
<realubot> Hm, det kanske skulle gå trots allt. Men sedan har jag en maxgräns på ca. 40 kr/middag också.
<Peyam> hej
<maxjezy> oj, ja det räcker inte långt om du ska ha köttfärs till
<Peyam> gpr inte logga in med xchat
<Peyam> vad hänt
<maxjezy> realubot, köp ärtsoppa och stek bacon till det
<Peyam> maxjezy:  vad är irc adressen till freenode?
<Peyam> irc.freenode.net? för det funkar inte
<maxjezy> .org
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej. Jag känner inte för ärtsoppa i dag.
<realubot> Peyam: Hej peyam. Var blir det till middag i dag?
<Peyam> vet ej
<Peyam> kasnke pasta med kötfärs
<realubot> Peyam: Du äter väl middag?
<Peyam> ibland ja
<Peyam> fast runt 8, 9
<realubot> Peyam: Så vad ska du äta i kväll då?
<maxjezy> realubot, pizza?
<Peyam> realubot: köttfärs med pasta
<Peyam> elelr kanske Ghormesabzi gryta
<realubot> Ghormesabzi. Never heard of.
<peyam_> googla
<maxjezy> ser ut som bajs
<peyam_> iranska maträtt
<realubot> maxjezy: En pizza hade suttit fint.
<realubot> maxjezy: Men jag vet inte. Det är så onyttigt.
<peyam_> maxjezy, df kmr du aldrig få en iransk tjej
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag gillar mat som tar lång tid att äta. Jag är en långätare.
<realubot> maxjezy: Men inte att sitta och skala grejer och så.
<peyam_> realubot, har du facebook?
<peyam_> maxjezy, langa facebook lek
<peyam_> len *
<maxjezy> peyam_ nä
<maxjezy> den är hemlig
<realubot> Peyam: Jag har inte Facebook. Jag är för tuff för Fejan.
<Peyam> kom igen
<Peyam> be a man
<Peyam> det finns massor med brudar på fejan
 * realubot spänner sin högre biceps så att Peyam skiter ner sig.
<Peyam> jag o einad är kompsiar på fv
<Peyam> fb
<realubot> Peyam: Jag och einand är älskare här i kanalen.
<Peyam> näää
<realubot> einand: Typ.
<Peyam> realubot, maxjezy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3CUVa2U9do
<realubot> Peyam: Jag orkar inte copy&paste:a länken.
<Peyam> klicka på den
<realubot> Jag måste kopiera och klistra in länken. Fungerar inte att klicka här.
<realubot> ispookan: Varför använder du flera nick? Är det när du är på Macken som du heter ispookan?
<ispookan> realubot: ispookan = iphonen...
<ispookan> Spookan = macen
<realubot> ispookan: Så du är ute på vift?
<realubot> Ute och flashar iFånen för att få brudar.
<ispookan> realubot: Mm på tåget på väg hem efter jobbet.. ;)
<realubot> ispookan: Ah, på så sätt.
<realubot> ispookan: Pendlar du långt varje dag?
<ispookan> realubot: 7-8 mil nått tar bara 20 min drygt..
<ispookan> realubot: Händer ikväll då?
<Peyam> realubot, "praktiserar en del av dem i min egen lägenhet i lärodomens syfte" låter rätt?
<realubot> ispookan: Jag ska försöka komma på vad jag ska äta och fixa till en middag. Det är prio nr. 1.
<ispookan> realubot: Hehe ok ;)
<realubot> Peyam: Det låter skumt med "i min egen lägenhet i lärdomens syfte". Jag hade föredragit: "tillämpar/experimenterar/utöver/praktiserar den del av dem på fritiden (eller i bostaden/hemmavid) för intressets skull" eller något åt det hållet men det beror mycket på sammahnag.
<realubot> ispookan: Vad ska du käka till middag?
<ispookan> realubot: Blir nog bara lite kycklingkorv o makaroner..
<ispookan> realubot: Har du börjat vika än då?
<realubot> ispookan: Nej. Jag började vika Auroracoin men gav upp för det var så segt.
<realubot> Kanske ska använda datorn till att vika FAH istället så det händer nåågonting.
<Peyam> e så jävla trött i gögonen
<Peyam> och jag har simuleringar o sköta
<Peyam> orka
<Spookan> realubot: Vad tjänar man på att vika aura?
<Spookan> *auro
<realubot> Spookan: Auroracoin är som Bitcoin. Du kan tjäna på det om kursen går upp och har vikt från början när det är enkelt att vika coins.
<realubot> Spookan: Hade du vikt Bitcoin från början så hade du varit rik i dag.
<coffe^m> Rockstar på scen nu
<Spookan> realubot: Ok, hur viker man aurocoins då?
<realubot> Spookan: Du laddar ner deras klient och kör igång, typ.
<realubot> Spookan: http://auroracoin.org/
<realubot> Spookan: Det fungerar som FAH-klienten men jag tror inte du behöver några IDs.
<realubot> "Det kan peka mot att mannen avlidit till följd av fallet mot stenläggningen och inte av slaget som enligt vittnen utdelats av 28-åringen."
<realubot> Det svenska rättssystemet är lika rubbat som vanligt. Så det är alltså stenläggningen som har slagit ihjäl supporten? Dumma stenläggning!
<coffe^m> Lol
<Spookan> Fattar inte på hur "jag" ska kunna tjäna något på att mina Aurocoins?
<Spookan> Man ska tydligen göra lite konto och så med.
<realubot> Spookan: Du viket auroracoin och sedan går det att handla med dem. Du kan sälja dem. Indirekt så har du då använt din datorkraft för att producera auroracoin och sedan säljer du dem.
<realubot> Du säljer indirekt arbetet din dator har lagt ner. Värdet är väldigt spekulativt så klart.
<realubot> Spookan: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitcoin
<realubot> Spookan: Jag antar att det fungerar ungefär som Bitcoins.
<realubot> Spookan: Tror du har en plånboksfil på hårddisken.
<realubot> I(ngår i klienten, typ.
<David-A> nyss på tv "Korrespondenterna" SVT2 20:00-20:30. om alkohol i Nicaragua, Ryssland o Kenya. (repris ons,tor,sön)
<Spookan> realubot: Ok..
<Spookan> David-A: Inte bättre att du tipsar om vad som komma skall på tv?
<HeMan> Spookan: David-A jobbar inte så
<Philip5> nope
<David-A> Spookan: men innan har jag ju inte sett den, fattar du väl att det inte går
<HeMan> Spookan: ingen verkar vara särskillt intresserad av hans inlägg heller
<Philip5> HeMan: idag handar det ju inte om det så länge bara individen får uttrycka sig vet du väl?
<Philip5> spelar ingen roll om andra inte vill höra/veta
<HeMan> Philip5: justja
<Philip5> me me me me
<einand> någon som kollar #trolljägarna?
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> einand: är du med i programmet och aschberg söker upp dig?!? ;)
<einand> Philip5: jag må vara troll, men inte nät hatare
<maxjezy> jag hatar nätet
<maxjezy> någon slags hatkärlek, men det är mest hat.
<maxjezy> antar att det är som ett förhållande med en våldsam partner
<einand> jag älskar nätet
<maxjezy> efter så många år med nätet är det svårt att bara lämna det, men alla vet ju att det är det enda rätta.
<maxjezy> jag har sett så många falla rakt ner pladask i nätet
<maxjezy> sitter uppkopplade dygnet runt, strålar sina barn till döds med wifi och 3g
<David-A> maxjezy: och "min kärlek till det kommer att göra att nätet bättrar sig" för att travestera dokumentärer tidigare ikväll
<maxjezy> jag blir bara upprörd av att diskutera nätet
<maxjezy> vi försöker hålla oss till topic nu
<realubot> einand: Vad är det du älskar med Nätet?
<realubot> maxjezy: Problemet är som jag ser det inte Nätet utan hur folk använder Nätet.
<realubot> Wikipedia är bra. Facebook är dåligt.
<realubot> Sociala medier kan vara det sämsta som har hänt Internet.
<realubot> Tjafset blev viktigare än innehållet.
<David-A> ska vi skapa ett nytt internet? med bara bra folk, som gillar dokumentärer o sånt
<realubot> Det får nog bli så.
<realubot> einand: Varför är du så passiv?
<cHarNe2> ett fritt internet skulle ju inte sitta fel? :P
<cHarNe2> freenet
<einand> realubot: upptagen i en annan kanal
<David-A> cHarNe2: nuvarande internet är ganska fritt, men fullt av vanligt folk som inte förstår datorer o internet o bara använder fb o twitter o sånt som reklamen säger de ska göra.
<David-A> cHarNe2: ett nytt internet handlar inte om mer el mindre fritt. det handlar om bättre klientel.
<cHarNe2> David-A: var mest ett skämt :)
<realubot> einand: Du bråkar väl inte med TV3-Robban?
<einand> jo
<David-A> cHarNe2: :) jag med, kanske
<realubot> Mästarnas mästare. 3 män och 3 kvinnor. Jämställt men knappast en vettig fördelning i ett program som heter "Mästarnas mästare". Det borde gå många män på varje kvinnlig elitidrottare.
<realubot> 5 män och 1 kvinna hade nog varit en mer passande blandning om målet är att kora mästarnas mästare. Eller en manlig och en kvinnlig version av programmet.
<einand> så
<realubot> Men det är ju bara ett underhållningsprogram så vad spelar det för roll.
<realubot> Det största problemet kanske är att programmet heter Mästarnas mästare.
<realubot> einand: Vad då så?
<einand> färdig i den andra kanalen
<realubot> einand: Vad har du nu hitat på för rackartyg?
<einand> inget, snacka med någon som antaligen missuppfattade mig, eller var helt ut och cykla
<David-A> nyss på "fråga kultureliten", en fråga om barnas interaktion med vänner över internet är lika bra som dito i verkligheten, o om vikten av långtråkighet
<einand> David-A: Vad var kontentan av det hela?
<David-A> det spelar ingen roll, det är kulturpersonligheter som svarar, inte experter.
<David-A> men ett bra svar var att långtråkighet var viktigt
<realubot> einand: Vad säger du, ska vi konfrontera Ascberg med hans trollande? Du kommer väl ihåg Diskutablet. Aschberg trollade ju hela folket med sin trams-TV.
<realubot> einand: Hur trolligt är det inte med SM i lavemang?
<einand> seriöst, hade ashberg ett sådant program?
<David-A> einand: seriöst, har du aldrig googlat "sm i lavemang"?
<David-A> hmm, "This video may be inappropriate for some users.", hur gammal måste man va?
<einand> David-A: tillhör inte min vardagsmat
<David-A> lyllos dej
<realubot> einand: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naWt7-5Qgvg
<realubot> einand: Jag kan inte se det för jag är inte inloggad men jag tror det är rätt klipp.
<David-A> Nya EU-regler för smileys:  http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/dagens-aprilskamt_3421230.svd?sidan=9
<realubot> Kasst aprilskämt. Så genomskinligt.
<realubot> Hög nivå på länkarna i kanalen i natt.
<David-A> sista meningen var ju ändå rätt kul
<David-A> kolla annars nr 3 o nr 7 på samma sida
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-02
<andol> Barre: Verkar nästan som om folk lyckades ta gårdagens G+-uppdatering på allvar? :)
<larsemil> någon som vet vad som kan vara fel om man ser alla nätverk men den inte ansluter? Jag kan inte ens manuellt i networkmanagern i kde lägga till anslutningar? Har de gjort om något i 14.10?
 * andol undrar vad mer larsemil kan avslöja om framtiden :P
<larsemil> 14.04
<Coffe> andol:  ha hja
<Barre> andol: hahah... ja.. och dessutom trodde att min fråga var en försök till flamewar och inte en legitim fråga =)
<andol> Barre: Kanske iofs inte helt oväntat med tanke på ämnet?
<huttan> morgon
<huttan> larsemil: vad säger den om du försöker pinga en host då?
<larsemil> huttan: alltså, jag får inget ip. den vägrar ansluta till wifi.
<larsemil> huttan: jag skriver i lösenord för wifi. sen gör inget alls.
<larsemil> huttan: försöker inte ens
<huttan> ah, så du menar att du ser nätverk
<huttan> trodde du va ansluten men inte kom fram
<huttan> aja, sånt man får leva med om man kör ubuntu som desktop antar jag :p
<Barre> andol: nope, ett av de mest infekterande ämnena man kan ta upp. Ett snäpp värre än palistinakrisen
<larsemil> Barre: vim/emacs?
<larsemil> andol är den enda jag vet som faktiskt kör emacs. alla andra jag träffar / pratar med kör vim.
<larsemil> så krig och krig när ena sidan har vunnit redan...
<Barre> larsemil: precis
<larsemil> vim är svenska och emacs är samiska.
 * larsemil flejmar på.
<Barre> det konstiga är dock att fler och fler föredrar nano, och det går över mitt förstånd
<Barre> har kan emacs och vim communityn tillsammans gå i stark front och näthata alla nano-users ;)
<huttan> nano är enkelt att förstå första gången du öppnar det
<larsemil> ja. absolut
<huttan> kan du säga samma om vim ??'
<larsemil> vim har en tröskel.
<larsemil> men när man tagit sig över den så är det som honung
<huttan> ja det stämmer
<Barre> hahah.. huttan... jag var inte allvarlig i min "rantning". Jag kunde inte bry mig mindre om vilken texteditor som folk använder :)
<huttan> nån som e duktig på php här ??
 * larsemil 
<huttan> larsemil: tänkte patcha roundcube så den fungerar med imapproxy, men aldrig lekt php
<huttan> larsemil: men kanske har lite frågor till idg sen
<andol> Barre: Tja, här i Linköping är Emacs populärt i alla fall, vilket säkert beror på att det där det man blir introducerad till ifall man läser datavetenskap på universitet här.
<Barre> första gången jag använde vi(m) var när jag skulle konfigurera en quake-server. Det tog kanske ett par timmar att installera redhat samt ytterligare 30min att få ner quake-servern och sen tog det 4-dagar att konfigurera servern och quake (3.5 dagar var att lära sig hur jag sparar en fil och avslutade vim)
<Barre> andol: absolut, full förståelse. Men en fråga, kör du linux i din emacs? ;P
<Coffe> huttan:  hur långt är ett snöre.. kan lite php  ja
<andol> Barre: Hurd såklart :P
<andol> I övrigt så har jag ett svagt minne utav att ett yngre vid både ett och två tillfällen använt ctrl-z för att avsluta vi.
<huttan> Coffe: aa jag kan det inte, så kommer kanske behöva hjälp när jag satt mig in i detta lite =)
<Barre> emacs != text-editor   jag antar att du botar din kernel från emacs och inte tvärtom. emacs är så mycket mer
<Barre> andol: haha... jag med. Första gången jag "avslutade" vi(m) var att starta ett nytt skal och köra kill -9  :)
<Coffe> VIM FTW
<huttan> Coffe: vad är smidigt ide för php som jag kan debugga i?
<Coffe> huttan:  vim + apache2/error.log
<Coffe> huttan: aldrig anv ett IDE
<huttan> Coffe: ok =)
<AlexBones> vi är gjord av autistiska utomjordling, för autistiska utomjordling.
<AlexBones> *en
<AlexBones> *ar
<ePax> 0_o
<AlexBones> Bra... jag lyckades förstöra det skämtet.
<AlexBones> Textredigeraren vi är gjord av autistiska utomjordlingar, för autistiska utomjordlingar.
<AlexBones> Program som man knappt kan stänga ned är... usch.
<bamsefar> AlexBones: Det är det väl inte? Det är ju skitpraktiskt.
<AlexBones> Skulle inte kalla det praktiskt...
<bamsefar> Inte?
<bamsefar> Jag använder vi(m) säkert 6 timmar om dagen.
<AlexBones> Allt går nog att bli bra på om man tränar tillräckligt länge.
<AlexBones> Men Vim är väl en grafisk variant?
<bamsefar> Nej
<bamsefar> gvim är en grafisk variant.
<AlexBones> Okej. DÃ¥ vet jag inte skillnaden mellan vi och vim.
<andyland> Related infographic: https://www.dropbox.com/s/9xblgbcjjg2mp0m/emacs_learning_curves.png
<bamsefar> AlexBones: Vim är en vidareutveckling med fler features.
<bamsefar> AlexBones: Men att säga att ett verktyg är dåligt bara för att det inte är lätt att använda första gången du provar är ju inte helt rimligt.
<AlexBones> Inte första gången. Försökt under åratal och aldrig fattat ett jota.
<bamsefar> Okej, inte för att vara elak, men då kanske det är du, och inte vi. ;)
<AlexBones> Kul...
<larsemil> för mig tog det en helg ungefär.
<larsemil> dock har jag fortfarande inte lyckats använda bokstäverna för att förlflytta mig, det är piltangenterna.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Jag kör också piltangenter.
<larsemil> bamsefar: bra där
<Barre> bara en sån sak som ":w !sudo tee %"  gör ju vim oumbärligt
<bamsefar> Barre: Vad gör det?
<larsemil> om du öppnat en skrivskyddad fil.
<Barre> bamsefar: jag har en tendens att öppna konfigurationsfiler som vanlig user och göra mna förändringar, när jag skall spara så "klagar" vim på att filen är read-only. Detta promptar för sudo lösenord och sparar sen filen.
<larsemil> så skriver den då till kommandot istället
<bamsefar> Okej
<AlexBones> vi -- programmet som bara en Unix-användare kan älska.
<AlexBones> Rekommenderad läsning: http://web.mit.edu/~simsong/www/ugh.pdf
<AlexBones> BBL.
<Coffe> Barre:  inte funderat på göra det till ett alias ?
<Barre> Coffe: jo, men sen har jag helt enkelt skitigt i det, så många tecken är der inte ;)
<bamsefar> Barre: Har du inte din vim-config i puppet?
<Barre> bamsefar: nej, min puppet miljö är inte bara extermt stökig utan ocksåd dåligt exekverad och instabil. Håller på att migrera min miljö till en ny och sätter upp en helt ny puppet (med hiera, tack vare andol). Då du, då kommer det mesta att ske helt automagiskt
<bamsefar> Ok
<Coffe> Barre: över ipv6 ?
<Barre> Coffe: över ipv4 & ipv6. antar att ipv6 körs om det finns, det gör det nu ialla fall.
<andyland> Snabb rsync fråga. jag vill kopiera alla .py filer från en directory och exludera __init__.py och alla .pyc filer
<ePax> --exclude ?
<bamsefar> andyland: rsync --exclude "__init__.py" *.py some@where:/tmp typ?
<andyland> bamsefar: Muchos gracias jag gjorde det onödigt svårt för mig med —include *skäms
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Lugnt
<bamsefar> Det är lätt att gå vilse bland alla rsync-options.
<AlexBones> bamsefar svettades mer och mer ju mer han läste ur dokumentet som AlexBones länkade till. Hade han haft så fel? Ja, det stod klart att hans älskade Unix inte var vad han alltid trott.
<sybariten> fråga kolon
<sybariten> är det nån här som lyckas köra den beryktade "google timer" ?
<sybariten> (från browser)
<AlexBones> Prata svenska?
<sybariten> hm va
<andol> AlexBones: Ifall du är så grining på all eventuell svengelska, är det även okej ifall vi klagar på varenda språkfel du gör?
<AlexBones> Jag hade ingen aning om vad människan frågade.
<AlexBones> Men om jag skrivit något fel är det ju självklart att du ska påpeka det.
<AlexBones> Varför ens fråga om något så självklart?
<AlexBones> Det vore oerhört oförskämt att tyst sitta och titta på när någon gör sig till åtlöje.
<huttan> AlexBones: typ som att pasta vad som går på tv i en ubuntu support kanal ?
<ispookan> Du menar vad som har gått? ;)
<huttan> ispookan: oftast i dåform, ibland nuform =)
<ispookan> huttan: Hehe.
<Barre> AlexBones: har du inget snällt, trevligt eller hjälpsamt att säga kan du lika gärna låta bli. Om du inte förstår en fråga så är den förmodligen inte riktad till dig. Det finns IRC-kaneler för kverulanter som du och jag, men här hör det inte hemma
<AlexBones> Inte jag som brukar "pejsta" vad som jag ser på TV...
<AlexBones> Kollar inte ens TV. Förutom Morgan & Ola-Conny förstås.
<sybariten> var det mig ni pratade om?
<AlexBones> Tydligen.
<sybariten> ok...
<sybariten> http://googlesystem.blogspot.se/2013/08/google-timer.html
<huttan> sybariten: den fungerar på googles sida, eller vad menar du ?
<sybariten> huttan: får du det att funka??!
<larsemil> funkar inte för mig
<Coffe> Skönt man inte hinner somna på jobbet
<huttan> sybariten: jepp det fungerar
<huttan> sybariten: använde den när jag väntade på pizza =)
<sybariten> men vafaaen då
<sybariten> hur gör du?
<sybariten> jag får ENBART upp googleresultat
<sybariten> eller jag menar sökresultat
<huttan> går in på google.se
<huttan> och skriver i sökrutan: set timer for 5 minutes
<huttan> t.ex.
<sybariten> http://imgur.com/BFDYUNg
<huttan> sybariten: testa en annan webläsare
<sybariten> om jag kör via google.co.UK kan jag möjligen få upp deras standardtimer på fem minuter, om jag skriver bara "timer" .....  däremot kan jag inte skriva set timer for 4 minutes
<sybariten> samma probvlem i firefox....     där kanjag dock inte göra UK-grejen
<peyam> hej grabbar
<peyam> tänkte köra xubuntu 12.10 på en liten dator
<peyam> kan ej vänta på 14.04
<peyam> va tkr ni?
<andol> peyam: Antar/hoppas att du menar 13.10 istället för 12.10?
<peyam> 13.10 var katastrof
<andol> Tja, varesig 12.10 eller 13.04 stöds längre med säkerhetsupdateringar, etc.
<andol> Å andra sidan är ju 14.04 ganska nära release nu, så kanske kan vara värt att se hur bra du kommer överens med betan?
<peyam> 13.04 stöds inte länge. gick ut i februari
<peyam> 12.10 stöds tills nästa release
<andol> Sant
<andol> Tänkte visst lite slarvigt där.
<peyam> andol, http://gabrielecirulli.github.io/2048/
<peyam> underhållande
<andol> Jotack :)
<andyland> 1: Anybody here speak python? 2: HSSS 3: The programming language…
<andyland> Nämen behöver ett bra SOAP lib till python. Har ni något att rekommendera? SUDS eller pysimplesoap tex?
<bamsefar> Haha, simple
<andol> andyland: Det ett tillfälle jag har pratat SOAP så använde jag SOAPpy. Funkade hyggligt i alla fall.
<andyland> andol: Mjo många säger det. Problemet är att det är no longer maintained
<andyland> Dock är det endast för klientgrejer så det blir nog pysimplesoap imo
<andol> Ah
<realubot> Använder ni Telia?
<realubot> http://www.nyteknik.se/tidningen/article3817965.ece
<Screedo> realubot: är du förvånad?
<maxjezy> realubot: du hörde inte om nyheten att Telias toppchefer får 25 miljoner i lön för att sluta pga mutanklagelserna då?
<maxjezy> och att de antagligen får ansvarsfrihet för allt skit de någonsin gjort.
<maxjezy> känns bra att vara teliakund idag.
<peyam> jag ehär
<peyam> om ngn undrar
<peyam> realubot, maxjezy jag är här
<Screedo> jag är också här.
<peyam> vad betyder deceiving?
<peyam> flåt kan inte kolla upp det. datorn blir seg
<Screedo> svek
<peyam> vad betyder svek?
<maxjezy> betrayal
<maxjezy> خيانة
<maxjezy> ett typiskt svek kan vara otrohet
<peyam> när man sviker ngt
<peyam> Jag är kurd inte arab maxjezy
<maxjezy> peyam, aha
<maxjezy> sorry
<peyam> ja
<peyam> det e som att kalla dig ryss
<huttan> peyam: är du inte svensk??
<peyam> nej
<peyam> kurd
<maxjezy> peyam, jag har ryskt namn så det skulle inte kännas allt för illa.
<peyam> ok
<maxjezy> peyam, varifrån kommer du då
<maxjezy> turkiet eller iran?
<peyam> Iranska delen
<peyam> det borde du ha vetat!
<maxjezy> iraniboy!
<peyam> nää
<maxjezy> nä
<einand> Office har släppts till iPad och iPhone och Androdi, måste nog säga att det är ibland det bästa som finns. För nu kommer det seriöst konkurans för ordbehandlare och spreads på surfplattor
<einand> kontigt nog så finns det inget bra office paket till microsofts egna surfplatta
<maxjezy> einand, kör inte den windows 8?
<einand> maxjezy: jo men det är "vanliga" office paket, och det är inte byggt för touch interfacet
<maxjezy> aha
<peyam> ja fast den suger.. kan inte skriva med styllus
<maxjezy> tangentbord och mus är väl ett måste anser jag
<einand> handlar nog om vana, eller hur bra interfacet är byggt
<einand> win8 klarar ajg inte av touchscreen på
<einand> fast på ios klarar jag inte av med mus
<peyam> jag kör med stylus ch funkar hur bra som helst
<peyam> och ipad är sjukt bra
<maxjezy> einand jag pallade inte med touchscreen telefon ens
<maxjezy> skaffade en med knappar istället
<maxjezy> lite kul, sitter och glider runt på streetview på google earth i australien
<maxjezy> en öde jävla väg som går genom typ hela landet, bara platt mark och ökenliknande landskap så långt ögonen når
<maxjezy> efter första bilen jag möter är en vit toyota 4hjulsdrift
<maxjezy> fördommarna besannas
<maxjezy> australien är ett land utan något miljötänk
<maxjezy> https://www.google.se/maps/@-27.942441,134.085443,3a,47.5y,305.09h,77.23t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s5Oj2fKHEvvBfi1B0Lsejfw!2e0
<maxjezy> bästa vägskylten
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo. Jag hörde att de köpte ut cheferna.
<realubot> Finns det något avskalat användarvänligt gränssnitt för Spotidy?
<realubot> *Spotify?
<Spookan> realubot: min favvo! :P
<realubot> Eller en liknande tjänst som Spotify som tillåter egna spelare, t.ex. mplayer?
<realubot> Spookan: Vad?
<realubot> Spookan: Spotify?
<maxjezy> realubot jo jag hörde det jag med.
<Spookan> realubot: Du! :P
<realubot> Spookan: Jasså jag. Hehe. Det är klart. Vad dum jag är som inte förstod det. ;(
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> maxjezy: Såg att du skrev det. Bekräftade bara att jag också läst det.
<maxjezy> realubot, jag såg det på svt nyheterna
<maxjezy> oberoende nyheter
<ispookan> realubot: Hoppas du viker nu och skiter i att mina ;)
<AlexBones> Betyder realubot något med riktigt bot?
<AlexBones> -t
 * AlexBones kan inte ens föreställa sig att knappa in saker genom att trycka på en glasskiva. :/
<realubot> Spookan: Jag viker ingenting än men det kommer. I promise. :)
<realubot> AlexBones: realubot är en mänsklig bot. Eller mänsklig ubåt om du hellre föredrar det.
<andol> realubot: En ubåt låter mycket roligare, tycker jag :)
<einand> AlexBones: jag älskar det, så snyggt och smidigt på larm paneler m.m.
<realubot> Fungerar conky i Gnome 3?
<realubot> Det verkar så ja.
<realubot> Finns det någon musiktjänst (typ Spotify) som tillåter användaren att använda egen musikspelare?
<realubot> T.ex. mplayer?
<AlexBones> Smidigt är det väl med fysiska knappar som trycks ned/in?
<AlexBones> Absolut inte en platt glasskiva.
<AlexBones> Känns så "laggat" och onaturligt.
<AlexBones> realubot: Enda musiktjänsten jag använder kallas Winamp + lokal hårddisksamling av MP3:or/FLAC:ar. :-)
<AlexBones> Fast Winamp har sina begränsningar. Efter 15 år kanske det är dags att överge de.
<AlexBones> *det
<AlexBones> Skulle gärna ha typ... en fin översikt.
<realubot> Använder du inte Spotify?
<AlexBones> realubot: Aldrig.
<AlexBones> realubot: Skulle aldrig ge bort kontrollen och mitt privatliv till en tredjepart.
<AlexBones> JAAAAAAAAAAA! http://tech.slashdot.org/story/14/04/02/1945210/microsoft-start-menu-returns-windows-free-for-small-device-oems-cortana-beta
<realubot> AlexBones: Det är rätt. Jag misstänker att det kommer bli förbjudet att äga sin egen musik i framtiden. Det kommer bara att gå att konsumera musik via abonnemangstjänster.
<AlexBones> Då får jag bli kriminell även på den punkten.
<AlexBones> Bryter redan nu mot otaliga lagar.
<AlexBones> Metallica - Fade to Black: Improved Edition v3.6. Now with less harsh lyrics! (Old versions not available.)
 * AlexBones kräver att uppleva saker exakt som de var från början.
<AlexBones> Du kan vara helt säker på att de kommer att börja ändra i låtar i framtiden.
<AlexBones> Censurera och ändra i texter m.m.
<David-A> ändrad text varje månad beroende på vilken sponsor som betalar bäst
<David-A> nyss på tv "Dokument utifrån: att fånga en finanshaj" Kunskapskanalen 21:55-22:50. 1) hur du blir mångmiljardär o 2) hur FBI försöker komma åt dej. (repris från sön, repris fre)
<AlexBones> David-A: Varför skriver du ofta om vad som visats på TV i efterhand?
<AlexBones> Är det något slags skript?
<realubot> andol: Det är ett skript ja men man kan ju titta på webbtv i efterhand.
<realubot> andol: Äsch. Fel snubbe.
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-03
<AlexBones> Är det inte smått ironiskt att KTH:s arkitekturbyggnad är en stor, ful, grå betongkloss? https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/be/KTH_arkitektur_20060805.jpg
<sireorion> jag vill ha 14.04
<Barre> installera det då =) det är nog relativt stabilt nu
<larsemil> jag provade. det gick inte.
<larsemil> två gånger har jag provat.
<larsemil> ena gången fungerade inte nätet. andra gången inte musen.
<larsemil> sitter och gör en nätinstallation av 13.10 nu.
<larsemil> och något inom mig skriker: KÖR OPENBOX.
<Barre> mmmm.. OB.. blir nog en OB på min XPS snart, stannar nog i KDE på min desktop ett tag till
<sireorion> var hittar jag den?
<ePax> *gäsp*
<christoffer> Härligt med en spark i baken för att få igång ownCloud ;)
<christoffer> ubuntu one lägger ner i juni så blir en bra deadline det
<Barre> mm...
<christoffer> Barre, tack för infon ;) ...ditt inlägg dök upp i mitt rss flöde
<Barre> stressade för att få bort det innan 14.04, hade de släppt 14.04 med U-One installerat då hade de varit bundna med en blödade modell i fem år...
<Barre> christoffer: np =)
<christoffer> mmm
<larsemil> Barre: ska de sluta med ubuntu one?
<Barre> larsemil: http://gargamel.nu/2014/04/nu-stanger-canonical-ner-ubuntu-one/
<Barre> larsemil: förra veckan droppade google sina priser på online-storage med 68%... 68%!!! och amazon följde efter med en prisreduktion på ~50% direkt. Igår gick MS ner i pris på sin tjänst.. Ingen av dessa visar svarta siffor på denna typ av tjänst, förstårligt att canonical inte kan erbjuda tjänsten längre
<andol> Jotack, i alla fall Google Drive har ju blivit löjligt billigt nu. Har börjat använda det som extralagring för krypterade tarbollar, modell större.
<larsemil> Barre: men du. Vilken taskrunner kör du i openbox? (alt +f2 liknande)
<Barre> larsemil: kör inte OB idag :(  kommer inte ihåg vilken jag körde.
<bamsefar> Barre: Vad kör du för DE?
<bamsefar> Barre, andol, heman: Om jag har en klass i puppet och vill skita i hela klassen beroende på en parameter, finns det något man kan göra i stil med class foo($ignore=false) { if($ignore) { return; } // my class goes here }, så att jag inte behöver wrappa all logik i en stor ifsats.
<Barre> bamsefar: KDE på desktoppen och unity på laptoppen..
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> Åh, puppet och xml-config. :(
<Barre> bamsefar: jag är inte någon expert på puppet, men det borde väl gå. jag skulle använda facter för att sätta sättta variablen i sådant fall
<bamsefar> Ja
<bamsefar> Jag har en ganska stor grej som jag bygger, som jag vill testa i dev-miljön först.
<Barre> bamsefar: men varför inte bara sätta en "system_role" med facter och köra klassen mot den systemrollen?
<bamsefar> Huh?
<andol> bamsefar: Inte lättare att ha logiken ett högre upp, alltså att köra/läsa in klassen eller ej beroende på variablen?
<Barre> bamsefar: det jag menar är att istället för att sätta en variabel som på de servrar som inte skall köra klassen så tycker jag personligen det är snyggare att sätta en variabel med facter (typ system role eller nått) på de som skall köra klassen. http://puppetlabs.com/blog/facter-part-1-facter-101
<andol> bamsefar: Vad har det här med testning att göra förresten? Inte lättare att bara trycka in otestat i en egen puppet environment?
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag har en fact som berättar om det är dev-environment.
<bamsefar> andol: Jo, men vi har samma repo för dev och prod.
<bamsefar> Och man vill kunna köra ut produktion utan att ens testgrejer påverkar det.
<Barre> då förstår jag inte frågan =)
 * Barre somnar om
<bamsefar> Barre: Det var syntaxen kring if(!$::dev_env) { return } som jag undrade om. :)
<andol> bamsefar: Fast du kan ju ha olika puppet environment på samma puppet master, och i samma git repo.
<andol> bamsefar: Nu är det förstås möjligt att vi helt pratar förbi varandra, men ifall du inte redan är bekankt med konceptet så är http://puppetlabs.com/blog/git-workflow-and-puppet-environments bra läsning.
<bamsefar> Okej, hur funkar det?
<bamsefar> andol: Aha, ballt. Det visste jag inte.
<andol> bamsefar: Den väldigt korta sammanfattning är dock att din puppetmaster kan ha följande i sin puppet.conf "modulepath  = $confdir/environments/$environment/modules", där defaultvärdet för $environment är "production", men där puppet-agenten har möjlighet att be om en annan miljö.
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> andol: Vi har två helt separata puppet-masters.
<AlexBones> bamsefar: Hade du läst den där boken? Och om så är fallet, vad anser du?
<AlexBones> s/boken/handboken/
<bamsefar> AlexBones: Jag har inte läst den, nej.
<Barre> delhage: vet du om det är supportat att köra LVM-mirroring mellan två storagesystem i RH virtualization
<ePax> Is there any site to see in wich country there are most "miners"?
<ePax> Asså
<ePax> jag är seg... Fel kanal :D
<ePax> SÃ¥ :D
<delhage> Barre: minns inte
<Barre> delhage: ok, har dragit en fråga de officiella vägarna. Tack ändå
<delhage> Barre: tror det beror på hur man gör
<delhage> HA-LVM eller CLVM
<Barre> delhage: CLVM hade jag tänkt mig.. har ingen erfarenhet av HA
<delhage> Barre: om jag inte missminner mig så är bara HA-LVM supportat för stretchkluster
<delhage> "support" alltså, det funkar ju med CLVM
<delhage> men bästa att fråga RH
<Barre> delhage: då är det kanske HA-LVM jag behöver eftersom det är ett strechedkluster som är tanken :)
<delhage> jepp :)
<bamsefar> Usch, kluster
<larsemil> delhage: kommer du ihåg den där gången du skulle föreläsa och sen bara "fick bilen stulen"
<Barre> hahahahahahah
<delhage> Barre: men som sagt (om det är redhatprodukter vi pratar om?) snacka med RH
<delhage> la	hohoho
<Barre> delhage: det är RH så jag måste nog snacka med RH och HP i detta fall.. danke
<delhage> larsemil: hade ni det bra ändå?
<larsemil> delhage: alla grät
<larsemil> jag fick trösta alla
<larsemil> de fick varsitt klistermärke istället.
<delhage> pfft
<delhage> både jag och Barre får väl bakläxa och får komma tillbacka nån annan gång
<delhage> -c
<Barre> jag gav då liiiiiiiiiite mer förvarning (3-4 veckor) att jag inte kom.. så 3-4 veckor innan dig delhage  ;)
<larsemil> jag räknar med det. :)
<larsemil> det var verkligen en riktig "hunden åt min läxa" ursäkt och vi skrattade ganska mycket åt det
<larsemil> även om det för den som blev av med bilen ju såklart var tragiskt
<delhage> Barre: jag var ju faktiskt på väg men fastnade i Kista
<larsemil> Barre: när jag lunchade med en nörd och visade mitt nya openbox så sa han att det såg ut som windows. WINDOWS!
<andol> larsemil: Windows 3.1? :)
<maxjezy1> hehe, synfelsnörd?
<Barre> larsemil: WTF!
<larsemil> så jag flyttade genast min tint2 till toppen istället för botten
 * larsemil sitter alltså på Faluns Lek och busland med dator + lattjolajbanlåda
 * Barre är avundsjuk
<Stirner> =)
<AlexBones> Openbox?
<AlexBones> Länka till skärmisar?
<AlexBones> Allt för få skärmisar skapas nuförtiden.
<AlexBones> I PC För Alla på 90-talet så skickade folk in sina skrivbord.
<AlexBones> Mycket unika sådana.
<AlexBones> För att inte tala om Amiga-användarna...
<Stirnerit> Jo, Amigan var grym på grafik..
<larsemil> AlexBones: https://owncloud.dalnix.se/public.php?service=files&t=c990f965c7069f32dc823cbbfbaf498b
<AlexBones> Sjukt mysigt att läsa gamla datortidningar.
<larsemil> AlexBones: inga konstigheter
<AlexBones> Hmmz.
<larsemil> aja off i am
<Barre> larsemil: vars har du gömt tint2?
<bamsefar> Någon som använder concat i puppet? (ping Barre, HeMan, andol, delhage)
<AlexBones> Mycket abstrakta grejor ni pysslar med då...
<bamsefar> Det är så när man har många burkar.
<Barre> bamsefar: inte jag
<bamsefar> Då vill man inte göra saker hundratals gånger. :P
 * AlexBones klarar knappt att hålla koll på 2 st.
<andol> AlexBones: För egen del har jag tusentals servrar att hålla koll på, så då krävs det lite andra metoder.
<andol> bamsefar: nix
<maxjezy> vad skulle ni välja, 3 st 32" skärmar eller 2 st 40" skärmar
<maxjezy> till datorn that is!
<AlexBones> andol: Tusentals? Låter helt vansinnigt i mina öron... några slags kluster? Jag förstår inte ens hur all denna datorkraft kan användas.
<andol> AlexBones: Opera Mini, men rätt många samtidiga användare.
<AlexBones> De är väl åtminstone identiska, de allra flesta?
<andol> Japp, tack och lov för det.
<bamsefar> andol: Kör ni virtualisering?
<maxjezy> andol: visst tar era servrar emot tex bilder och komprimerar dessa och servar de till användarna?
<andol> bamsefar: produktionsnoder ligger i regel ovirtualiserat, då vi ändå nyttjar full kapacitet på dem. Däremot har virtualiserar vi en del som bas för allehanda hjälpsystem, testnoder och sådär.
<andol> maxjezy: Jupp, bland annat.
<maxjezy> andol: är det krypterat och så så ni inte kan se vad som strömmas?
<maxjezy> tänkte tex porr osv
<bamsefar> andol: Det var produktion jag tänkte på, och att ni borde göra som ni gör. :)
<andol> maxjezy: Opera Mini är alltid krypterat mellan klient och vår servrar. Däremot så existerar allting i klartext på Mini-servrarna, då det är en förutsättning för att sidorna ska kunna komprimeras, omvandlas, etc.
<maxjezy> andol, aha
<maxjezy> andol går ni barfota på jobbet?
<maxjezy> minns att de var så mysig stämning på opera i oslo
<andol> Vetisjutton hur mysigt det skulle vara ifall alla gick barfota :) Dock så kör vi utan ytterskor åtminstone här i Linköpingskontoret, varpå folk antingen har tofflor eller går i strumplästen.
<maxjezy> ah, jag menar inte barfota som i den där låten av  astrid lindgren
<maxjezy> mer barfota som utan ytterskor
<Barre> i strumlästen alltså ;)
<maxjezy> nått sånt ja :)
<Barre> maxjezy: man måste vara övertydlig när man pratar med andol, han e ju en sån där emacs-user vettu....
<bamsefar> Haha
<bamsefar> Att ha ytterskor på sig på kontoret är fan inte OK.
<maxjezy> bamsefar: så har det sett ut på de flesta kontor jag varit på
<Barre> byxor är ju officiellt förbjudet på headweb
<maxjezy> äckligt som sjutton.
<bamsefar> Barre: Vi har en kollega som alltid jobbar naken.
<Barre> bamsefar: paratar du om dig själv som tredje person? ;p
<bamsefar> Barre: Du har ju varit här, du vet ju att jag inte är naken på jobbet.
<bamsefar> Barre: Men vi har en utvecklare som jobbar hemmifrån...
<bamsefar> Som inte ville ha videokonferenser. :P
<maxjezy> bamsefar: kan det inte bero på att det är stökigt då?
<maxjezy> här är det fan stökigt dygnet runt fast jag städar dygnet runt
<bamsefar> maxjezy: Nä
<Barre> bamsefar: hahaha... vilken lirare :)
<andol> Barre: Nu vet du vad du kommer att se framför dig nästa gång du hyr en Headweb film? :P
<realubot> Vad är skillnaden mellan OpenStreetMap och Google Maps?
<Barre> andol: hahahah...
<Barre> delhage: du hade så rätt så, HA-LVM is supported on RHEV, however CLVM in stretch cluster configurations is not, you can find further information on HA and streched cluster architectures here: https://access.redhat.com/site/articles/27136
<Barre> delhage: men det skiter sig p.g.a. "Mirror recovery must be performed while the mirror is not being accessed by a live service", nertid vid en full synk är inte ok... blir till att spåna vidare..
<Singa> Hey guys, när släpps 14.04? kollade på IG's nya video om det och det verkar rätt fint.
<Philip5> Singa: 17 april om allt går som det ska
<Philip5> ska tydligen släppas en RC den 10 april också
<Barre> mm... LTS versionerna brukar ju inte släppas i mitten av månaden jue.. jag gissar på 29 april. Tänk på att de måste "städa bort" allt spår av Ubuntu One ordentligt först :)
<Philip5> Barre: vad är det med ubuntu one? har jag missat något? använder det inte själv
<Philip5> fiasko eller bara fel?
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Barre> Philip5: http://gargamel.nu/2014/04/nu-stanger-canonical-ner-ubuntu-one/  har inte råd att tävla mot de större drakarna, när de sänkte priset så valde de att ta bort den hur 14.04 och stänga ner i juni, antar att de inte ville ha en blödande affärsmodell i fem år till
<bamsefar> Blondinbarre!
<bamsefar> VÃ¥r alldeles egna bloggprinsessa
<Barre> mmm... söt är jag åsså
<Meerkat> bra beslut om det tyngde på ekonomin
<Philip5> bamsefar: hehe
<bamsefar> Barre: :D
<Philip5> Barre: är det nu du ska dra in de stora slantarna precis som kisse och blondinbella?!
<bamsefar> Barre: Inget av de där två orden (blondin, prinsessa) är något jag skulle använda för att beskriva dig faktiskt.
<Philip5> Barre: hade missat den nyheten så någon nytta hade ju din blogg om jag bara hittat till den innan
<Barre> Philip5: du får väl sätta den som startsida för din browser.. kommer ju nått nytt inlägg där någon gång vartannat år ;)
<Barre> bamsefar: =)
<Philip5> Barre: låter som ett måste... man vill ju inte känna sig ute
<Philip5> Barre: men har du koll på om man måste skaffa sig läppförstoring om man ska blogga om linux?
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag har tapetserat med din iSCSI deployment guide.
<Barre> bamsefar: hahahahah
<Philip5> hehe
<Barre> Philip5: nej, det behövs inte. Så länge du planerar att köra med stillbilder och inte video så räcker det med gimp
<Philip5> åhå
<Philip5> då kanske jag också skulle klara mig
<Dynamit> Hej
<Dynamit> hur är läget?
<kemald> Hej! Jag är en ny medlem i Ubuntu Swe LoCo. Och jag vill hjälpa till med att göra Ubuntu lättillgängligare för svenskar genom översättningen av den engelska dokumentation.
<kemald> Någon som kan fösa mig i rätt riktning?
<andol> kemald: Hej och välkommen!
<kemald> Tackar!
<andol> kemald: Osäker på ifall några av de som ägnar sig åt översättandet är i kanalen nu, men låt mig se ifall jag kan hitta en bra riktning att peka dig i.
<kemald> Okej!
<Coffe> kemald: http://translate.google.com :P   nej ska inte skojla.. Välkommen
<kemald> :)
<andol> kemald: Om inte annat kan du pröva att hojta till i den här avdelningn utav webbforumet - http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=34
<kemald> Ska se...
<kemald> Det här ser ut att vara något för mig. Schysst!
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<peyam> hej farbror Peyam är här igen
<realubot> Sitt inte och sov i kanalen. Det ger ett så himla oseriöst intryck när ni sitter och hänger över tangentborden när nya Ubuntu-användare joinar för att be om hjälp.
<realubot> Lite mer aktivitet i kanalen om jag får be. Tack.
<andol> GunnarHj: Visst pysslar du en del med översättande? kemald verkade visst lite intresserad utav att bidra med en handtag.
<GunnarHj> Stämmer. Är i ett möte just nu. Noterat.
<Spookan> realubot: !! :P
<GunnarHj> andol: Är du kvar?
<andol> GunnarHj: jupp
<GunnarHj> andol: Jag kan skicka en PM i forumet till kemald.
<andol> Topp
<GunnarHj> Behovet av folk som kan bidra till översättningar är stort...
<Spookan> GunnarHj: Översätta vad då?
<GunnarHj> Spookan: Översättningsbara strängar i alla program och i dokumentationen. För att få Ubuntu helt på svenska. :)
<Spookan> GunnarHj: Ah ok.
<Meerkat> översätt inte deactivate till avaktivera snälla!
<GunnarHj> Meerkat: Är det översättningen som används? Har du någon bättre idé?
<Meerkat> Jag brukar se det i många översättningar. Jag har inte sett det i Ubuntu.
<GunnarHj> Meerkat: Är rädd att jag skulle kunna använda "avaktivera". Vad tycker du det borde vara?
<Meerkat> oj, trodde jag nämnde det. :p Inaktiv/era/d
<GunnarHj> Meerkat: Aha, ja, det är bättre.
<peyam> ngn som kör xfce här? alltså finns det ngt tillägg som gör att Corners på skärmen också har en function som "show open windows", "show application menu" o sånt som i gnome?
<realubot> Spookan: Spooky. Vad händer mannen?
<Spookan> realubot: Inte mycket, slappar dricker kaffe o lyssnar musik innan träningspasset du då?
<realubot> Spookan: Gymmar du?
<realubot> Jag kom in precis efter att ha varit och handlat lite.
<realubot> Spookan: Har du blivit rik på Auroracoin än då?
<Spookan> realubot: Mm har börjat lite smått.. Nä viker bara :P
<realubot> Spookan: Okej. Se upp så du inte blir för stark bara.
<Spookan> realubot: Mest konditionen :P
<realubot> Spookan: Ok.
<realubot> Spookan: Nu blir det till att vila hjärnan lite i sängen.
<AlexBones> En rutten översättning är som en spottloska i ansiktet på användaren, och värre än endast engelska.
<AlexBones> Så ska det göras ska det göras väl.
<AlexBones> Jag har sett många horribla översättningar av mjukvaror.
<AlexBones> Ibland t.o.m. utan att låta en byta till engelska för att något ska bli begripligt.
<Dynamit> Haha på jobbet jag är på Torsdag förmiddagarna där hade vi vist en kund
<Dynamit> som skulle ha sin sida översatt ifrån Engelska till Engelska
<K350> ska ta en screenshot med scrot. Men jag måste ha rätt DISPLAY , tydligen, Alltså DISPLAY 0. Hör gör jag det? scrot bla bl a| DISPLAY:0  eller?
<peyam> -se
<peyam> hej
<peyam> asså jag e bara irriterad
<peyam> min OCD dödar mig
<peyam> och om min ram används till 80%
<peyam> vad är ram för annars
<peyam> fan asså
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-04
<huttan> morgon
<realubot> huttan: God morgon Mr. Hutta.
<einand> Coolt, typ alla grundläggande unix commandon finns ju i osx
<huttan> einand: OFAN
<einand> Blev förvånad, till och med ssh, screen m.m. fanns som default
<einand> och rsync
<huttan> einand: rsync får man fixa lite manuellt, men ja =)
<einand> nä, ingår
<huttan> osx är ju unix
<einand> iaf denna installationen
<huttan> som ubuntu fast 10 ggr bättre för desktop
<huttan> typ =)
 * andol är mest fascinerade att Windows fortfarande inte innehåller någon ssh/sftp från start.
<andol> (Såtillvida jag inte har missat något?)
<einand> sftp innehåller den förstås, men inte ssh
<andol> Ah, framsteg.
<andol> Från vilken version utav Windows, något du har koll på?
<Barre> windows 8.1 så ser det ut så här
<Barre> C:\Users\jofo>sftp
<Barre> 'sftp' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
<Barre> operable program or batch file.
<Barre> !paste | Barre
<ubot2> Barre, please see my private message
<huttan> windows har aldrig kommit med sftp som standard ?
<larsemil> kanske att man kan ansluta till en sftp från explorer?
<andol> Hmm, nästan så man borde ta och införskaffa en Windowslicens att köra i en VM, om inte annat för allmänbildningsfaktorn.
<einand> Barre: inte som kommandå, men du kan mounta en ssh utdelning
<einand> eller sftp
<einand> gått sedan windows xp
<Barre> einand: å fan.. hur då?
<einand> Barre: när man väljer anslut nätverksenhet, så skriver man sftp:// eller ftp:// i stället för (hur man nu gör backslash på en mac) servernamn
<einand> oj, alt+shift+7 för att göra backslash, det känns ju jobbigt
<einand> \\\\\\
<AlexBones> Windows har inte ens vanlig FTP längre.
<AlexBones> Eller Telnet.
<AlexBones> Fast det senare tror jag man kan enejbla.
<AlexBones> Nu ljög jag. Det finns visst vanlig ftp-klient.
<AlexBones> Mindes fel.
<AlexBones> Fast telnet är borta som standard.
<huttan> AlexBones: du får aktivera det, men det finns
<Barre> einand: jag får det inte att fungera, hittar inte någonstans på MS-sidor om hur man gör (kan bero på mina begränsade sökförmåga :)) och googlar jag så hänvisar alla till någonform av tredjepartsprogramvara. Vore guld om jag fick det att fungera då jag inte kan installera nått på denna dator.
<einand> Barre: Vi använder det på jobbet, för att personalen skall kunna komma åt våran interna disk, så är 100% säker på att det fungerar
<einand> sitter på en mac just nu, så kan inte skicka skärmdumpar
<einand> Barre: den stödjer webdav också
<einand> Barre: http://www.thewindowsclub.com/map-an-ftp-drive-windows
<einand> hur man gör det i terminalen http://smallvoid.com/article/winnt-webdav-network-drive.html
<Barre> tack för länkarna einand, men de hänvisar till NetDrive och Dokan, jag trodde det gick i windows :(
<Barre> så, jag måste hålla med andol och även jag är mest fascinerade att Windows fortfarande inte innehåller någon ssh/sftp från start.
<einand> Barre: den första är väl ändå windows
<einand> andra är också windows
<einand> båda är ju default program som följer med windows
<Barre> huh? Din första länkt är ftp, din andra är webdav, vi pratar om sftp och alla sidor hänvisar till NetDrive eller Dokan.
<Barre> varket NetDrive eller Dokan är windows så jag drar slutsattsen att det inte går att mappa en sftp i windows utan att installera 3dje-part
<maxjezy> ni med telia, blockas ni från xhamster?
<Meerkat> .com?
<Meerkat> funkar här
<maxjezy> läste på flashback att många med telia inte får tumbnajls och inte laddar videos
<Meerkat> troligtvis någon CDN som blockerats eller är nere i så fall
<realubot> einand: Har Apple tagit din MAc-oskuld i dag eller vad är det frågan om?
<realubot> Lexbase är tydligen online igen.
<realubot> Detta är en TV-serie som är som gjord för er: http://www.nyteknik.se/popular_teknik/smatt_gott/article3818654.ece
<Philip5> realubot: inte för dig då?
<Philip5> trodde du var king of nerds ;)
<maxjezy1> laxbajs är sämst
<maxjezy1> min gangsterswag är helt förstörd tack vare en enkel sökning
<maxjezy1> nu framstår jag som en enkel svennefärsking, helt ostraffad.
<Philip5> du är väl mest en lite kissekatt som vill framstå som en stor tiger
<maxjezy1> jo, men nu är det fasiken inte lätt
<maxjezy1> undrar om de får ha kvar en i sitt register om man säger upp sitt svenska medborgarskap
<Philip5> det är ju ett brottsregister och inte ett medborgarregister
<maxjezy1> så de kan om de vill även föra brottsregister över amerikaner och britter?
<Philip5> varför inte
<Philip5> om de begått brott
<Philip5> i sverige
<maxjezy1> spänningen försvinner helt med att träffa nya människor med dessa register
<Meerkat> registret har alltid funnits
<maxjezy1> först var det ratsit osv som tog död på all erotisk innebörd av dejting, nu är det lexbase
<maxjezy1> Meerkat: doh
<Meerkat> hur skulle lexbase påverka något ändå?
<Philip5> det finns ju en rad andra tjänst som lexbase men skillnaden har väl varit att de andra tjänsterna riktat sig till journalister och andra som vill kunna söka i dommar och lexbase kan vem som helst enklare söka runt i för en mindre slant
<Screedo> godkväll
<maxjezy1> lexbase kommer kosta skattebetalarna massor med pengar
<maxjezy1> föredetta gangsters får inga jobb och får bli gangsters på nytt
<maxjezy1> och leva på socialbidrag
<maxjezy1> och näthata hela dagarna
<maxjezy1> de kommer också kosta polisen massa resurser att ta alla näthatare, och de kommer att hamna i lexbase register
<maxjezy1> så de får återgå i hamsterhjulet av socialbidrag och näthatande.
<Meerkat> maxjezy1, fast lexbase är lagligt. Så problemet ligger väl snarare i svensk lag.
<realubot> Philip5: Jag är en hårding. Jag tittar inte på närdserier.
<realubot> *nörd
<maxjezy1> Meerkat: jo, det är lagligt men det är inte moraliskt försvarbart att sänka sverige så
<Philip5> realubot: du menar hård för att vara nerd? hårdaste nerden i ditt nerdgäng?! ;)
<maxjezy1> tillslut blir det totalt mörker och inbördeskrig mellan de ostraffade och straffade, och de straffade skjuter de ostraffade på öppen gata
<maxjezy1> det blir också lätt att för kriminella värva kriminella till sina gäng
<maxjezy1> bara lexbase:a lite.
<maxjezy1> pedofiler kan knyta kontakter med andra pedofiler och skapa nätverk där de fildelar pedofilisk barnporr
<maxjezy1> vad heter vanlig antennsladd kontakt på korrekt nördspråk?
<Dynamit> Koaxialkabel?
<Dynamit> menar du
<maxjezy1> ja så kanske de heter
<Dynamit> Vad händer då maxjezy1?
<maxjezy1> Dynamit, undersöker lite möjligheter med mina nya datorskärmar
<Dynamit> jaha
<epzil0n> hello boys, wazup?
<Spookan> realubot: Hoppas du får en bra helg grabben! :P
<Dynamit> Kompilerar anpassad OpenWRT trunk till en persons WDR4900
<Dynamit> funderar lite på kod till en hemsida jag kodar på
<epzil0n> spännande :P
<Dynamit> Själv då?
<Dynamit> Man ska ha flera bollar i luften samtidigt
<Dynamit> mer att göra på det sättet
<epzil0n> inte mycket, installerade senaste betan av ubuntu 14.04 precis
<Dynamit> Inge spännande ju
<Dynamit> man ska köra Alpha
<Dynamit> haha
<epzil0n> skaffade ny dator som är mer linuxvänlig så äntligen kan jag köra linux igen
<epzil0n> hehe
<Dynamit> Vadå är ju bara ta vilken maskin som helst
<Dynamit> man får bara bråka med vissa hårdvarer ju
<epzil0n> hade en hybrid som med nöd och näppe funkade..
<Dynamit> Själv så kör man rena terminaler mest nu
<Dynamit> bärbara är ju mer eller mindre död
<epzil0n> pinch to zoom och vända skärmen eller använda dom olika lägena funkade inte alls
<Dynamit> och de stationära används på sådant sätt så *nix skulle bli för omständigt
<Dynamit> för att få funka som det ska
<epzil0n> det var en lenovo yoga 11s jävligt najs dator.. men ville ha bättre grafik och mer minne så bytte den mot en acer aspire och fick 2000:- i kontanter också så bra deal för mig :)
<Dynamit> Jao
<epzil0n> det var i3 i den, denna har i5, 6GB ram och Nvidia gt630m eller nått
<Dynamit> själv har jag lilla GTX580 i min stationära
<Dynamit> och 8GiB PC1333
<Dynamit> ram-minnen
<epzil0n> min gamla stationära är inte ens värd att nämnas :D
<epzil0n> fast har en dual prolle numera.. fast har ett gtx460 som bara ligger och skräpar men måste ha en ny psu först på 5-600W för att orka driva den och skulle verkligen behöva ett nytt chassi
<Dynamit> haha jag har 1050W
<Dynamit> för orka driva chassi och allting
<epzil0n> :)
<epzil0n> hehe, det sitter ett asgammalt 350W agg i den nu :D
<epzil0n> typ 10 år gammalt tror jag
<epzil0n> men inte så att det skulle kosta så mycket med nytt chassi, psu och lite minne typ 2500:- på det jag kollade in, sen kan man ju slänga in grafikkortet och framöver köpa ett juste uppdateringspaket så man får in en i5 eller kanske i7 beroende på vad jag nu ska ha den till i så fall
<Dynamit> själv så får man väl O.C sin CPU innan man funderar ens
<Dynamit> man har ändå rejäl med kylning så
<Dynamit> <--- AMD Athlon X2 260
<Dynamit> i den jag verkligen sitter vid
<Dynamit> inte den du tror jag sitter vid
<Dynamit> haha
<epzil0n> fast är nöjd med den här lappen.. tung och klumpig men kommer mest ha den hemma, har en chromebook för resor och så
<epzil0n> hehe
<Dynamit> Du jag kan sitta i Kiruna
<Dynamit> du vet inte om det
<Dynamit> så länge jag inte säger det
<Dynamit> eller du begår lagbrott
<Dynamit> och gör dataintrång
<epzil0n> samma här du, sitter via en vps :D
<Dynamit> du jag behöver inte VPS för det
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> :P
<epzil0n> näe det menade jag inte heller utan bara att jag gör det, fick den gratis så
<Dynamit> Du ser en av mina maskiners IPv4-adress ja
<Dynamit> eller många av mina maskiners
<Dynamit> men det innebär inte att jag är hemma för det
<Dynamit> haha
<epzil0n> hehe, kolla en whois på mig
<Dynamit> då får jag svaret
<Dynamit> en som man terroriserar
<Dynamit> haha
<epzil0n> :D
<epzil0n> heter du mohamed eller?
<Dynamit> Inte ens i närheten
<epzil0n> hehe
<Dynamit> jag e så Svensk man kan bli
<Dynamit> förut stog det Adolf
<epzil0n> ok
<Dynamit> bara för jävlas med folk
<epzil0n> lol
<epzil0n> jo jag håller på sådär ibland med :D
<epzil0n> alltid retar det någon
<Dynamit> Vadå kan sktriva Hitler
<Dynamit> det är ju bara ett namn
<Dynamit> som en viss person visserligen råkar ha haft
<Dynamit> men vad fan folk hette Hitler långt innan han var född
<epzil0n> visserligen
<epzil0n> undrar om någon heter det efter?
<epzil0n> stackars sate i så fall :D
 * epzil0n googlar :P
<epzil0n> verkar som att det inte ens var vanligt i tyskland förr
<einand> Minns ni duskutionn om smileys, undra hur länge det dröjer innan någon stämmer facebook för nidbilder, för deras http://i.imgur.com/kIcqn5I.png
<epzil0n> näe missat det.. bara för att dom är svarta?
<einand> epzil0n: nä, det var för det inte fanns svarta, som apple fick kritik
<epzil0n> jaja
<epzil0n> jag är så jävla trött på allt det där och i synnerhet alla idioter som försöker införa hen
<Dynamit> dem som försöker det är nötter
<Dynamit> för vara snäll i orden
<epzil0n> ja minst sagt, varför liksom
<einand> nu skall ni inte vara elak mot hen som försöker
<epzil0n> lol
<epzil0n> så vad händer idag då, nått kul på g?
<Dynamit> nja
<Dynamit> jag försöker väl koda på en sida
<epzil0n> kk
<Dynamit> och väntar på en kompilering ska bli klar
<Dynamit> så personnen kan flasha om sin router
<einand> kompilerar en sida?
<Dynamit> med nyare källkod
<epzil0n> html eller?
<Dynamit> hemsidan nej
<Dynamit> det är php
<epzil0n> ok
<Dynamit> det mesta
<einand> flashar routern med källkod?
<Dynamit> hahaha nej den kompilerar jag som bin fil
<Dynamit> :P
<epzil0n> vad kör ni för system då?
<epzil0n> hemma alltså
<Dynamit> System? vad menar du nu
<epzil0n> OS
<Dynamit> system bolaget eller
<Dynamit> haha
<epzil0n> asg
 * epzil0n var där igår :P
<Dynamit> Ubuntu server, OpenWRT på jäkla massa enheter
<einand> http://imgur.com/gallery/VL2otuV
<Dynamit> Win7
<Dynamit> XP SP3 X86_64 på en maskin
<epzil0n> har nästan hela vinboxen kvar :)
<Dynamit> och nej jag har inte gett Microsnyft en spänn
<epzil0n> oj XP alltså
<Dynamit> jag vet tyst med dig
<Dynamit> ska installera win7 när jag orkar flytta allting till en annan maskin och så där
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> jag kör windows 8.1 på denna och nu ubuntu, hade kali linux innan men ledsnade
<Dynamit> fy fan
<Dynamit> är du desperat
<Dynamit> Win8 suger ju balle
<epzil0n> alla klagar bara på 8an
<Dynamit> utan tryckskärm
<Dynamit> du 8.1 är 8an med SP1
<Dynamit> så haha
<epzil0n> jo fast nu vande jag mig vid det när jag hade hybriden, den hade ju touch
<epzil0n> och 8.1 är faktiskt helt ok 8an suger däremot
<Dynamit> Du jag sa åt folk redan vid developer reviewe att den sög
<Dynamit> men lyssnade folk
<Dynamit> nej då
<Dynamit> de började klaga själva när de införskaffade det
<Dynamit> och jag garvade gott åt dem
<Dynamit> jag bara haha sa ju det
<epzil0n> men A for an effort iallafall tycker jag ;D
<epzil0n> hehe
<Dynamit> du Vista är fan bättre än 8
<Dynamit> och det är illa
<epzil0n> näe så illa är det inte
<epzil0n> 8an är bara en bättre 7a om man ställer in den rätt
<Dynamit> fan heller
<epzil0n> jag använder inte dom där jävla legobitarna
<Dynamit> 8suger balle xxxxxxxxxx
<epzil0n> och med 8.1 så kan man boota rakt in i det mer traditionella UI:et
<Dynamit> du det dom gjort där ser ut som skämt ju
<epzil0n> och filhanteraren har fått sig ett rejält lyft i 8an och faktistk riktigt bra
<epzil0n> jo jag vet
<Dynamit> Tackar vet jag när datorer var för nördar enbart
<Dynamit> Inga jäkla onödigheter som GUI
<epzil0n> men skit samma egentligen tycker jag, jag behöver windows så kan lika gärna köra med detta och så dualboot.. så inte så att jag måste köra skiten om jag inte vill
<epzil0n> hehe det var tider det du :D
<Dynamit> Folk som säger att det är datanördar och är egentligen GUI fjoller sådana avskyr jag
<epzil0n> :D
<Dynamit> de kan inte ens få datorn skriva
<Dynamit> "Hello World"
<Dynamit> vad fan det är ju förtusan dumenkelt
<epzil0n> hehe
<epzil0n> hmm måste hitta min tmux configfil.. orka konfigurera igen
<epzil0n> inte mer tv, mer bra tv :D
<Meerkat> på tal om bra TV, när ska TV4 köra tre kronor i repris?
<epzil0n> nappade på ett erbjudande med combomax då får man 500Mbit ner, TiVo Max typ 82 kanaler varav ca 20hd kanaler och
<epzil0n> osv*
<epzil0n> ingen aning
<Meerkat> hur mycket upp?
<epzil0n> ska kolla
<Dynamit> Själv har man Gigabit anslutning och nästan alla kanaler ComHem sänder
<Dynamit> haha
<epzil0n> 500/50Mbit är det
<Dynamit> haha
<epzil0n> vadå pirat eller?
<Dynamit> 1000/1000 :P
<Dynamit> vadå pirat
<epzil0n> oh shit
<Dynamit> sådana kort har inte funkat på evigheter
<Dynamit> nu är det sharing som gäller
<Dynamit> :P
<epzil0n> ok, är ingen tv-människa egentligen
<epzil0n> sharing?
<Dynamit> ja "kortdelning"
<epzil0n> ok, så du och någon polare delar då eller?
<Dynamit> haha jag har tillgång till cacheserver
<epzil0n> :)
<Dynamit> vart den får koderna ifrån det skiter jag i
<Dynamit> och har inte med att göra
<epzil0n> men vadå har du gratis tv på det sättet eller kostar det nått?
<Dynamit> ja jag har tillgång till cachservern gratis
<Dynamit> haha
<epzil0n> smutt
<Dynamit> "Sharing is Caring"
<Dynamit> you know
<epzil0n> jepp :)
<Meerkat> 50/500 hade varit trevligare
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> tackar vet jag min lina
<Dynamit> :P
<epzil0n> jag ska gå ner till combo mellan eller bas 599 eller 445 i månaden men då ingår ju bredbandet
<Dynamit> dessutom 100/mån
<Dynamit> :P
<Meerkat> Jag försökte få 10/100 av tele2 men de störtvägrade. :(
<Dynamit> missade :-
<Meerkat> det är fortfarande 110 totalt men de ville inte lyssna
<Dynamit> Haha tackar vet jag riktig fiber
<Dynamit> och inte låtsas skit
<Dynamit> :P
<epzil0n> verkar som att dom flesta stryper uppströms
<Dynamit> inte min ISP
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> mina är inte snåla
<Meerkat> fast med fiber är man ofta fast hos telia tack vare hyresvärdar som ska snåla
<epzil0n> vad kör du med då?
<epzil0n> telia
<Dynamit> Ownit
<Dynamit> :P
<epzil0n> kk
<Dynamit> Felia kan ja
<Dynamit> xxxxxa sig själva
<epzil0n> :D
<Dynamit> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_GU_btweTpe8/TNJxrUwjhcI/AAAAAAAAAQM/deRjrCgVubw/s1600/felia_thumb_42491521.jpg
<Meerkat> ser ut som en penis som sticker ut
<Meerkat> har ownit några fjantregler angående servrar?
<Dynamit> Inte har jag läst kontraktet
<Meerkat> haha :p
<Dynamit> och ärligt så länge man inte kör jätte belastning
<Meerkat> okej :)
<Dynamit> så skiter de i det
<Dynamit> jag har kört x-antal olika servrar som genererar en hel del trafik
<Dynamit> men inte fasiken är det i någon mängd så de har brytt sig
<Meerkat> hlds med cs!
<Meerkat> och seedbox
<Dynamit> seedbox är för folk i landsbygden
<Dynamit> vi i stan har fan ingen nytta av det
<Dynamit> det är fan segare än våra anslutningar
<Meerkat> fast seedbox är väl till för andra?
<Meerkat> eftersom man seedar
<Dynamit> du jag seedar 24/7
<Dynamit> :P
<Dynamit> NAS har bara varit nere 2gånger sedan jag köpte det
<Meerkat> Jag fick upp omkring 1.5-2 TB när 12.04 släpptes.
<Dynamit> ena gången pga. mjukvaru uppdatering andra gången pga. värme spader
<Dynamit> och mina datorer är uppe så länge de inte startar om för uppdatering av OS
<Dynamit> så det där med seeding är nog du fått jag vet inte vad Meerkat
<Meerkat> det där kan jag inte läsa, vad menar du Dynamit?
<Dynamit> Jag seedar dygnet runt
<Dynamit> så din motevation om att seedbox är till för andra ser jag inte som hållbart
<Dynamit> som jag ser det
<Dynamit> i mina ögon så är seedbox företagen bara ett jäkla skämt
<Dynamit> Varit med om en som fick uppsagt för att han som drev företaget mer eller mindre var idiot
<Dynamit> och försökte idiot förklara mig
<Dynamit> en annan fick uppsagt för att han seedade förmycket
<David-A> nu på tv "Dokument utifrån: att fånga en finanshaj" Kunskapskanalen 22:35-23:30. (repris från sön)
<AlexBones> "idiot förklara"
 * AlexBones försöker hålla sig...
<AlexBones> David-A måste vara en bot.
<epzil0n> whois David-A
<AlexBones> Säger väl ingenting...
<epzil0n> testa /ctcp David-A version
<epzil0n> då ser man system och klienten
<AlexBones> Sluta skicka en massa skit, David-A...
<AlexBones> Endast en galning skulle tillverka en IRC-klient som spottar ur sig personlig info.
<AlexBones> Tyvärr finns många galningar.
<epzil0n> ja och den sista idioten är inte född än, använd kondom! :D
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-05
<Screedo> god morgon
<Spookan> Screedo: God morgon.
<Screedo> Allt väl med Spookan?
<Spookan> Screedo: Mjo då det rullar på, själv då?
<Screedo> Spookan: typ samma, är ju lördag
<Spookan> Fast idag ska jag till Norrköping och hälsa på en polare och kolla på Noha på bion..
<Screedo> låter nice
<Spookan> Mjo skönt att komma iväg lite.. ;)
<Spookan> Screedo: Vad händer för din dag idag då?
<Screedo> blir nog att uppgradera min lagringsmaskin med nytt raidkort och expansionskort
<Spookan> Screedo: Hehe ok ;)
<AlexBones> Vad är en lagringsmaskin?
<AlexBones> The madness begins: "The UK Government has signed a contract worth £5.5M (almost $9M) for extended support and security updates for Windows XP for 12 months after April 8. The deal covers XP, Exchange 2003 and Office 2003 for users in central and local government, schools and the National Health Service. The NHS is in need of this deal because it was estimated last September that 85% of the NHS's 800,000 computers were running XP."
<Spookan> AlexBones: En maskin du lagrar filer på?
<AlexBones> :S
<AlexBones> HÃ¥rddisk?
<AlexBones> Varför ha en speciell dator för det?
<AlexBones> Har du något slags 24/7-kontor där ni utvecklar saker i hemmet?
<AlexBones> Och måste dela på en massa viktiga filer hela tiden?
<Dynamit> Varför ska man inte ha det
<Dynamit> jag har ett NAS för det så vad är det konstiga
<Screedo> AlexBones: du kan göra väldigt mycket mer med en didekerad filserver än en nas.
<Dynamit> Nu var min fråga vad det konstiga vad med dedikerad filserver
<Dynamit> så din kommentar verkar inte logisk för mig Screedo
<Screedo> jag kör lagring, backup, hostar mina VM's i den som har en egen backup på vm's
<Dynamit> och den var riktad emot AlexBones
<Dynamit> själv har jag riktig server ståendes som iför sig för det mesta är avstängd
<Dynamit> men den låter för jäkligt
<Dynamit> haha
<Screedo> Dynamit: AlexBones kommenterade nog min komemntar, så min kommentar var riktad till honom, om du kollar så highlightade jag honom.
<Screedo> Dynamit: servrar brukar göra det. :P
<Dynamit> om du kollar så är det jag som nämnde NAS inte han
<Screedo> [08:00] <Spookan> Screedo: Vad händer för din dag idag då?
<Screedo> [08:05] <Screedo> blir nog att uppgradera min lagringsmaskin med nytt raidkort och expansionskort
<Screedo> [08:10] <Spookan> Screedo: Hehe ok ;)
<Screedo> [09:35] <AlexBones> Vad är en lagringsmaskin?
<Dynamit> tror du jag inte såg det eller?
<Screedo> antog det eftersom jag klistrade in det.
<Dynamit> 09:48) < AlexBones> Har du något slags 24/7-kontor där ni utvecklar saker i hemmet?                                           alz
<Dynamit> (09:48) < AlexBones> Och måste dela på en massa viktiga filer hela tiden?                                                      Anarieth
<Dynamit> (09:55) +|+ nkonov [~nkonov@193.0.223.18] has joined #ubuntu-se                                                                andol
<Dynamit> (09:56) +|+ atomax [~atomax@gateway/tor-sasl/atomax] has left #ubuntu-se ["WeeChat 0.3.8"]                                     andyland
<Dynamit> (09:57) ( Dynamit) Varför ska man inte ha det                                                                                  antii
<Dynamit> (09:57) ( Dynamit) jag har ett NAS för det så vad är det konstiga
<Dynamit> så det var jag som nämnde NAS inte han
<mullcom> hej
<lena> Liten råga, vilket ubuntu för gammal dator 1.40GHz  / 760 mb interminne?
<lena> och Hej förståss
<mullcom> :P
<mullcom> jag har ett problem. jag har debian i min source list istället för ubuntu
<AlexBones> Det "konstiga" är väl att jag inte fattar varför man ska ha en dator igång i onödan som enbart hostar filer lokalt.
<AlexBones> Onödigt slöseri om det inte finns en god anledning, anser jag.
<AlexBones> Men det kan ju vara... kul, typ.
<Dynamit> Att man har maskiner som behöver tillgång dygnet runt kanske
<Dynamit> mina maskiner är beroende av varandra
<Dynamit> där av att vi skaffade oss NAS för slippa vara så beroende av alla datorerna
<AlexBones> Hmm...
<AlexBones> Svårt för mig att relatera till så många datorer.
<AlexBones> Fast jag är en datornörd.
<Dynamit> Jag har slarvigt räknat 8styckna
<Dynamit> de flesta är normala PC
<Dynamit> men en är en server
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> den låter där efter också
<AlexBones> Känns otryggt att han något igång 24/7, bara. Om det inte är nödvändigt för att det är en server som "världen" vill komma åt när som helst.
<AlexBones> *ha något
<Dynamit> lycka till
<AlexBones> Med?
<Dynamit> du ska bara knäcka ett 4096 kryptering
<AlexBones> :S
<AlexBones> Om någon kommer in och fryser ditt RAM medan den är igång kan de plocka ut nyckeln. :/
<Dynamit> fysisk tillgång
<Dynamit> och lycka till
<Dynamit> jag kan stoppa hänglås och saker
<Dynamit> så försöker ni så dödar maskinen sig själv
<Dynamit> dessutom låter jag aldrig privata nyckeln
<Dynamit> vara montrad när den intr ska användas
<Dynamit> jag vet vilken maskin som är känsligast
<Dynamit> i mitt nätverk men funderar på fixa det
<Dynamit> är lätt lösning för svagheten
<Dynamit> måste dock läsa igenom shadow innan och efter
<Dynamit> om man nu ska vara riktigt paranoid
<mullcom> vad är kommandot för att veta vilken vertion av ubuntu man kör?
<Dynamit> det står blandannat i motd
<mullcom> lubuntu
<mullcom> dom ska ju ha sina J-kla smeknamn med hela tiden
<Dynamit> lubuntu är inte ubuntu
<Dynamit> det är lde
<Dynamit> inte unity
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> lxde om man ska vara noga
<Dynamit> om de inte bytt
<Dynamit> cat /proc/version är ett annat sätt få fram information
<mullcom> tack
<mullcom> dynamit jo sant  jag som är lite ny
<Dynamit> men lubuntu är inte Ubuntu
<mullcom> haha gav mig mer frågetecken
<mullcom> Linux version 3.11.0-12-generic (buildd@allspice) (gcc version 4.8.1 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.8.1-10ubuntu7) ) #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 9 16:20:46 UTC 2013
<Dynamit> du har Ubuntu kodnamn Linaro
<Dynamit> 13.04 är det vist
<mullcom> tack hitta en annan grej
<mullcom> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/generate.php
<Dynamit> som sagt kodnamn Linero är 13.04
<Dynamit> Jag skriver ifrån mobil enhet nu
<Dynamit> så därför tar det tid
<mullcom> lungt.
<mullcom> den lilla info jag fått räcker bra. tänkte bara skicka siten jag hitta som genererar upp list.sorce filer
<Dynamit> haha jag kör med rena dist.
<Dynamit> så sådaba är onödiga för min del
<Dynamit> haha
<AlexBones> Dynamit: Bra att du verkar ha grundläggande säkerhetstänk i alla fall.
<mullcom> jag har svårt hitta
<Dynamit> grundläggande av vad
<mullcom> bra sorce list
<Dynamit> såg nu
<Dynamit> hha jäkla skärm
<mullcom> :D
<mullcom> nu hitta jag denna https://wiki.linaro.org/Platform/Infrastructure/Repository
<Dynamit> ända jag ändrar repo i är Ubuntu server och OpenWRT
<Dynamit> och då lägger jag bara till saker
<mullcom> saucy som jag skulle använda
<Dynamit> AlexBones: Jag kan göra mitt nätverk fortknox om jag vill
<mullcom> inte så svårt bara dra ur sladden :P
<Dynamit> utan göra det
<Dynamit> knäck säkerhetssoärrarba för en server som driver
<Dynamit> hemsida som jag kodar
<mullcom> good
<mullcom> säkerhet är bra
<Dynamit> ingenting är standard som styr maskinen i sig
<Dynamit> inte ens porten för ssh
<mullcom> ingen hacker som räknar med det heller väl?
<Dynamit> och när du hittar porten så lycka till logga in
<Dynamit> nej men scriptkids
<Dynamit> haha
<mullcom> hehe
<mullcom> ja tyvärr blir det fler och fler.
<Dynamit> då attackerar man dem me de egnas attacker
<mullcom> vem vet kanske anlitar dig någon dag  :D
<mullcom> <-
<Dynamit> de kan pröva DDoS på mig
<Dynamit> känner min router dos-paket så skicar den tillbaka paketen
<Dynamit> så de attackerar sig själva
<mullcom> mitt huvud sprängs och ungen skriker  :P mumma
<Dynamit> rätt åt dig
<Dynamit> haha
<mullcom> ja är ju själv förvållat så :D
<Dynamit> själv är man fri som en fågel
<mullcom> inget jag lockas av så värst mycket längre. :D
<mullcom> jag har det bra nu.
<Dynamit> ärligt talat samma jär egentligen
<Dynamit> är så trött på det
<Dynamit> *här*
<Meerkat> Dynamit, vad har du för router?
<mullcom> tror han körde med open WRT
<Dynamit> du menar det som agerar router
<Dynamit> ett stycke RB450G med OpenWRT
<Dynamit> sedan har jag en WR1043ND som agerar switch/ap
<Dynamit> samt en WDR4900
<Dynamit> Sedan två WRT54GL som är för sig
<Dynamit> Meerkat: vad tyst du är då
<AlexBones> Dynamit: Hela poängen med DDoS är att överbelasta hårdvaran.
<AlexBones> Så det inte är tekniskt möjligt att göra något.
<AlexBones> Men möjligen kan det avstyra en DoS.
<Dynamit> hahadu DDoS är bar flera maskiner med olika anslutningar
<Dynamit> som skickar DoS-paket ju
<Dynamit> haha
<AlexBones> ...
<AlexBones> Är inte säker på om du är allvarlig eller skämtar eller något.
<AlexBones> Nåja. Jag måste flåsa iväg till affären och komma hem som ett svettigt as.
<UkuleleSolen> God dag i stugan!
<AlexBones> En ganska rutten stuga, skulle jag påstå, med mycket hål i taket o.s.v.
<AlexBones> Men för all del...
<UkuleleSolen> Det är tanken som räknas :)
<AlexBones> :]
<AlexBones> Fanns väl ett spel som hette Stugan på svenska datorer förr i tiden?
<AlexBones> Typ som Vikingabyn. Det bara fanns lite här och där.
<AlexBones> På den tiden då det skapades magi med knattrande tangentbord
<UkuleleSolen> Ja jäklar, det spelat minns jag
<AlexBones> Kosmonaut... vad det svenskt eller bara översatt?
<AlexBones> Ascoolt tidigt 3D-spel som förolämpade en om man dog.
<AlexBones> "Letar du efter kaninhål?"
<UkuleleSolen> Stugan minns jag i alla fall.
<AlexBones> Det var tider, det...
<UkuleleSolen> Har en liten fundering. Hur skapar jag någon form av genväg i filhanteraren till en specifik mapp?
 * AlexBones överlåter den frågan till alla andra som brukar vara zombier, eftersom han inte kan något om Lajjnucks/Ubuntu.
<UkuleleSolen> Det är säkert nån enkelt som jag missat här.
<AlexBones> I Windows skulle det i alla fall vara höger-click och dra.
<UkuleleSolen> Fast, verkar bara vara du o jag här, som är aktiva Alex
<AlexBones> UkuleleSolen: Ja, och knappt det.
<AlexBones> Den här kanalen är, i likhet med IRC i stort, stendöd för det mesta.
<AlexBones> Ibland pratar några, ofta om väldigt abstrakta saker.
<AlexBones> Som t.ex. bamsefar som har en massa datorer och flera andra som har värsta IT-jobben och är vuxna och så.
<UkuleleSolen> Jag som tycker det alltid varit livat här. Det är hit jag vänt mig när jag verkligen kört fast.
<UkuleleSolen> Var häckar alla nu då? Facebook?
<AlexBones> Jag skulle aldrig visa mig där.
<AlexBones> Jag önskar att det fanns aktiva svenska chatter som tillåter Tor.
<UkuleleSolen> Tor?
<AlexBones> Har bara sett en annan Tor-användare i den här kanalen, och han är typ sjuk i huvudet.
<AlexBones> UkuleleSolen: Ja... Tor-nätverket?
<UkuleleSolen> Något jag missat. Blir jag dumförklarad om jag frågar vad det är?
<AlexBones> https://www.torproject.org/
<AlexBones> Livsviktigt verktyg idag.
<UkuleleSolen> Aha
<bamsefar> AlexBones: Va? Vadå har en massa datorer?
<AlexBones> bamsefar: Ja, eller har hand om.
 * andol använder Tor marginelt för egen del, men bidrar i alla fall med ett par relays.
<AlexBones> Bra.
<andol> bamsefar: För att inte tala om att vara vuxen och så? :)
<bamsefar> andol: Vadå, är man vuxen bara för att man har ett jobb och är gift? ;)
<AlexBones> Japp.
<andol> bamsefar: Tja, om inte annat så tror jag man förväntas åtminstone göra en ansats till att låtas att vara vuxen då...
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> Då får jag väl försöka det då.
<bamsefar> AlexBones: Hur gammal är du?
<AlexBones> För gammal för att känna mig bekväm i åldern. :|
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Screedo> !pong
<ubot2> är svaret på ping
<maxjezy> !pung
<ubot2> Factoid 'pung' not found
<maxjezy> !pang
<ubot2> är den som är med men han är aldrig inbjuden
<maxjezy> !peng
<ubot2> Factoid 'peng' not found
<Screedo> !deng
<ubot2> Factoid 'deng' not found
<AlexBones> Roligt sagt av boten.
<AlexBones> "dioderna på min vänstra sida"
<maxjezy> AlexBones den är as-skoj
<maxjezy> bamsefar hur gammal är du?
<maxjezy> https://www.swedbank.se
<maxjezy> funkar det för er?
<AlexBones> maxjezy: Ja.
<Philip5> japp
<maxjezy> typiskt, illuminati jävlas med mig.
<maxjezy> Web Server Error
<maxjezy> Error attempting to perform request. (Unable to connect to address.) To administrate this server use this link.
<maxjezy> detta går jag.
<maxjezy> går=får
<AlexBones> Får passar bra för de som sköter bankers sajter.
<AlexBones> De har väl nwo.swedbank.se för sig själva.
<AlexBones> Som alltid funkar 100%.
<AlexBones> [Skapa pengar ur toma intet] <- Den trycker de på varje dag.
<AlexBones> Men inte fan kan de fixa någon form av API eller sätt att ens få e-postaviseringar om inbetalningar eller något.
<maxjezy> :)
<bamsefar> maxjezy1: Femton!
<realubot> Coca-Cola nu!
<sireorion> god kväll
<sireorion> går det köra nåt radio broadcast program t ubuntu
<peyam> Salamo aleikom
<peyam> jage här
<peyam> om ni undrar
<maxjezy1> peyam, är det kurdiska?
<peyam> nnää
<peyam> arabiska
<maxjezy1> aha så du är arab?
<peyam> nää
<peyam> kan lika arabiska som du
<ePax> 0_o
<maxjezy1> 0.x
<ePax> Älskar white trash
<maxjezy1> ePax har du netflix?
<ePax> payem kom tillbaka från din trailer :)
<ePax> maxjezy1, japp
<maxjezy1> ePax har du sett att trailer park boys finns på netflix nu
<ePax> nix
<ePax> Har inte kollat på netflix på ett bra tag
<maxjezy1> säsong 1-7
<maxjezy1> 8-9 kommer till hösdten
<ePax> Det är min sambo (blivande ex sambo) som brukar kolla på det :D
<maxjezy1> men tittar han på trailerparkboys?
<ePax> Det är en hon
<ePax> ;(
<ePax> (;
<maxjezy1> är du lebb?
<ePax> Nej jag är en han och min sambo är en hon
<maxjezy1> herregud, förlåt.
<ePax> Evolution... Adam och eva och sånt :D
<maxjezy1> har alltid trott att du var en tjej
<ePax> Hänger du med? (;
<ePax> Hahaha
<ePax> wtf
<ePax> Dagens höjdpunkt
<ePax> hahah
<maxjezy1> grattis då!
<ePax> Fast man kan säga att jag är leb för jag gillar brudar :D
<maxjezy1> skönt att tillhöra det vinnande laget!
<maxjezy1> hadee man varit tjej hade man ju lebbat sig hela tiden
<maxjezy1> lyssnat på katy perry och sjungit "i kissed a girl and i liked it"
<ePax> Jag har börjat med en ny hobby... och det är bitcoin mining... det jag har insett på min korta resa är att 99% av människor som använder ASICs har 0% linux kompetens... vilket skulle kunna vara förödande för dom... samtliga ASICS har ssh med standard login... Och av någon konstig anledning så tror jag ite på att någon har kompetens att byta lösen eller port
<maxjezy1> ePax, så. hur gåpr det då?
<ePax> Fast jag ska inte vara "the black hat"
<maxjezy1> blir det några coins?
<ePax> Snart blir det coins... Det tar tid
<ePax> 400 sek hittils
<maxjezy1> ska du köpa knark, vapen eller stulna ipads sen?
<maxjezy1> eller är du som HeMan och spar till ett hus?
<ePax> Nej då... Ta ut det i pengar eller evntuellt köpa en till bitcoin burk
<ePax> Eller helt enkelt betala för en fika med bitcoins
<ePax> :D
<maxjezy1> köp pizza
<maxjezy1> pizza24.se tar bitcoins
<ePax> Pizzerior är väl inte så avancerade :D
<maxjezy1> bara kolla vilka pizzerior din stad har uppkopplade mot pizza24.se
<ePax> Haha va coolt
<ePax> :D
<maxjezy1> bjud tjejen på pizza sen säger du att det är din bitch som betalat och pekar på datorn
<ePax> hahah
<ePax> Det ska jag göra :D
<andyland> ePax: antar att du har special bitcoin hårdvara va? Annars kostar elen för mycket eller?
<maxjezy1> man ska bo i en stuga där vatten och el ingår
<maxjezy1> hur mycket bitcoin ger en kiloW timme?
<maxjezy1> förr odlade folk gräs i sina garderober, nu gräver de bitcoins.
<ePax> andyland, Japp det är en ASIC som är enbart gjord för att gräva bitcoins typ... eller SHA-256... Än så vet jag inte det om det kommer dra en hel del ström för att jag har precis betalad elen och dev ar som vanligt :D
<ePax> Miner drar min 500W från väggen... Som en lite kraftfullare datorn
<maxjezy1> så ca 10 kr om dagen
<ePax> och man får ca: 300 i veckan från bitcoins
<andyland> coolt. tesla s kör en moddad version av ubuntu: http://www.dragtimes.com/blog/tesla-model-s-ethernet-network-explored-possible-jailbreak-in-the-future
<maxjezy1> det verkar ju vara en plusaffär
<andyland> ePax: najs vinn än så länge :)
<ePax> ca 0,5 BTC i  månaden som är typ 1700
<maxjezy1> ePax, så använder du värmen för att hålla dig varm i vinter
<andyland> maxjezy1: :D
<ePax> maxjezy1, Miner är på 44-47 grader med två fläktar så en aning varmare blir  hemma :)
<ePax> Man kan överklocka den ganska enkelt om man vill ha det varmare :D
<peyam> hej
<peyam> realubot, maxjezy1 e du där
<peyam> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/simpliX?content=156243
<peyam> verkar snyggt
<maxjezy1> peyam https://www.flashback.org/t2351722
<maxjezy1> japp, jag är här.
<peyam> den e bra. den där theme. fast jag vet nte hur jag ska konfigurera den
#ubuntu-se 2014-04-06
<Screedo> God morgon
<Barre> mörrn mörr
<Barre> hur tusan startar läser jag in min nya nätverkskonfig i KDE (kubuntu 13.10)? (ping larsemil)
<Barre> nevermind, det var att jag inte var van med NetworkManagern.  nmcli to the rescue
<AlexBones> Bävermind.
<Philip5> Barre, bamsefar, andol och HeMan: föreställer mig att det är lite så här för er på jobbet när ni sitter i möte med icke-tekniker... känns det igen?? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKorP55Aqvg
<Barre> Philip5: ;P https://plus.google.com/u/0/101868381939646880385/posts/QRnmgpVLVsa
<Philip5> Barre: du var först! :D
<Barre> Philip5: ;)
<Philip5> men skoj är den
<Philip5> borde kanske följa dina bloggar lite mer så jag blir snabbare med det roliga ;)
<Barre> hahha... precis, jag är ju lixom först av alla... alltid!
<bamsefar> Philip5: Hehe, klassiker
<Philip5> bamsefar: jo det gäller inte bara tekniker men jag kan tänka mig att det är vanligare där
<Philip5> gäller nog alla experter. även för mig
<einand> Imponerande, en sak som förvåna mig var hur enkelt googleplay och itunes samarbetar. Båda delar musik mellan varandra utan nåtot som helst knussel
<Philip5> använder varken googleplay eller itunes för musik så jag har ingen aning
<andol> Philip5: Ingen aning faktiskt, finns åtminstone två skyddande lager mellan mig och kund.
<Philip5> andol: lyxigt
<andol> Jupp
<andol> Förvisso även möjligt att situationen är den omvända :-)
<einand> Hur är det med google, vet att apple jobbar mycket mot DRM. Hur är googles musik?
<einand> är den DRM skadad?
<Philip5> med största sannorlikhet
<Philip5> har de inte lite samma upplägg som spotify?
<Philip5> fast du äger musiken så länge du har ett konto på itunes
<einand> då gillar jag itunes bättre, dom tillåter ju en att ladda ner all musik drm fritt
<Philip5> menade itunes
<einand> samma med google ,där äger jag också all musik
<Philip5> kan du ladda ner en mp3a från  itunes?
<Philip5> utan drm?
<einand> japp
<einand> eller inte mp4, utan acc
<einand> menar mp4
<andol> einand, Philip5: Den musik man köper via Google Music kan man ladda ner som mp3.
<Philip5> ok
<einand> Den "tvättar" även musik , har jag en låt med låg bitrate, så får jag ladda ner en med högre igen från itunes, även om jag inte köpt låte n där
<einand> google är elaka
<einand> Are you sure you want to download the selected songs to your computer?
<einand> Each song can be downloaded 2 times
<einand> får bara ladda ner 2 gånger från google
<andol> Jo, det känns lite godtyckligt.
<einand> varför får jag inte ladda ner min egna musik hur många gånger som helst
<peyam> hej
<peyam> e det ngn här som kör xubuntu och kan göra mig en tjänst
<einand> http://p.st/
<peyam> hahaha
<peyam> bra
<Barre> det är jobbigt när man skiftar på den logiska volymen namn och på volymgruppen när man kör en lvremove :/
<andol> Barre: Gör inte det då? :)
<Barre> nej, det var en mycket dum idé
<Barre> men nu är allt som det skall och installern kör på för fullt
<bamsefar> Barre: :D
<Barre> bamsefar: tjenis, jag har varit påväg att trackasera dig under flera tillfällen idag (och igår kväll), har nämligen hållt på att stöka med vlan, routing, brandväggar och swtichar och varit sjukt frustrerad. men jag fick till det utan din hjälp ;P
<bamsefar> Barre: Du behöver aldrig mig :(
<bamsefar> Barre: Men vad bra, säg till om det är något nån gång.
<bamsefar> Det är ju bra om du kan trakasera tillbaks nån gång. ;)
<Barre> bamsefar: absolut, men det är ju i frustration och förvirring som man läser på om ett ämne och verkligen lär sig något :)
<bamsefar> Sant sant
<Barre> men min tidplan att hinna klart i helgen är helt körd
<bamsefar> Ajsing
<bamsefar> Vad gör du för något?
<Barre> bygger om här hemma, byter virualiseringplattform och tänkte att det är lika bra att bygga om nätet också
<bamsefar> Ahh
<bamsefar> Hur mycket datans har du hemma?
<Barre> inte sååå mycket fysiskt, desto mer virtuellt
<bamsefar> Okej
<Barre> tänkte dela upp nätet i fem nät istället, så jag kan implementera ett ordentligt gästnät exempelvis
<bamsefar> Ahh
<bamsefar> HAr du switchar med vlan och accesspunkter som kan det?
<Barre> bamsefar: självklart ;)
<bamsefar> Gött, vad för burkar?
<Barre> bamsefar: http://www.ubnt.com/unifi#ap  och en HP ProCurve 1810G + en 1800-8G
<bamsefar> Ah
<bamsefar> Är det sånna "smart-switchar"?
<Barre> smart-switchar? det vette tusan, vad innebär det?
<bamsefar> Att de bara har web-gui, inget CLI och sådär.
<AlexBones> Inget med "smart" i namnet brukar vara minsta smart.
<bamsefar> AlexBones: Precis så.
<Barre> bamsefar: jo, så är det.. billigt som tusan men övervakningsbara och vlan samt GbE-portar. Jag klagar inte :)
<bamsefar> Ok
<Barre> den "stora" 24portarn har ialla fall stöd för Dual Image och det känns tryggt när det är dags för firmware upgrade =)
<bamsefar> Barre: Då har du officiellt coolare hemnät än mig, jag har ingen gigswitch för hemmanätet. Bara i labbet.
<Barre> bamsefar: nu vet ju jag att ni har det betydligt coolare prylar i erat hobbyrum så försök inte spela ödmjuk ;)
<bamsefar> Barre: Hahaha
<bamsefar> Undra om man ska gå och ta hand om steken kanske.
<bamsefar> Barre: När ska du komma förbi på middag nästa gång?
<peyam> salam
<Barre> bamsefar: jadu, säg det. Först blir det väl nördgrill hos mig så snart andol landat på sin nya adress =)
<bamsefar> Barre: Det är nog inte så dumt.
<K350> är det bara compiz/unity och KDE som har en desktop zoom funktion?
<K350> ...och kwin...
<K350> Det är fantastiskt dåligt med desktop zoom verktyg
<K350> vill man köra openbox, fluxbox, blackbox elle rliknande får man lov att var autan desktop zoom. Vill man ha dne funktione så är man bunden vid compiz eller kwin :-(
<peyam> ngn som kör Xubuntu?
<peyam> och är insatt i theme skit?
<peyam> e här
<peyam> farbror Peyam
<Spookan> Ok, antecknar.
<maxjezy> ni kanske redan har hört att ubuntu one stänger ner 1:a juni?
<maxjezy> passa på och göra backup
<Philip5> aldrig använt det
<Dynamit> fuck
<Dynamit> Då måste jag hämta hem allting där ifrån
<AlexBones> Ingen vettig människa använder molnet.
<AlexBones> Molnet = någon annans dator.
<andol> AlexBones: Det beror väl på vad och hur man lagrar där?
<andol> AlexBones: Hur förhåller du dig till exempel till att en webbplatsägare använder sig utav ett CDN för att få i huvudsak publika filer att komma närmare besökarna?
<huttan> AlexBones: Man kan hosta sitt egna "moln" om man känner som dig.
<zifilion> Godkväll alla glada och ledsna! :D
<andol> Barre: Låter som ett helt förträffligt iniativ ju :)
<AlexBones> andol: Gillar det inte.
<AlexBones> huttan: Då är det ju inget moln utan en filserver.
<huttan> AlexBones: Du kan få ditt egna "moln" att göra vad du vill. Frågan är hur limiterad du är av kunskap
<AlexBones> Eftersom det är en filserver är det inget moln... och förresten finns inget moln överhuvudtaget.
<AlexBones> Det är ju bara datorer som är eller inte är under din kontroll.
<huttan> AlexBones: Du har uppenbarligen ingen förståelse för vad ett moln är, eller hur det fungerar. Diskussionen är ganska meningslös då
<bamsefar> IT.
<AlexBones> huttan: Jo. Det är ett modeord för en dator.
<AlexBones> Eller serie datorer. Samma sak.
<Barre> det är det inte alls, Moln är ingen teknik överhuvudtaget. Det är ett sätt att konsumera teknik. Scale up/down, pay as you use & self service
<huttan> AlexBones: Det är lika fel som att säga att en filserver är ett cloud.
<huttan> AlexBones: Mitt hemnätverk är vad du säger, och jag tillhandahåller 0 cloudtjänster härifrån.
 * AlexBones tror att Barre är vad man kallar "säljare".
<AlexBones> huttan: Det behöver inte vara ett moln bara för att det är en dator.
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-30
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> morr
<cowbacon> morr
<aenaxi> någon som vet hur man modifierar en keyboard layout? vill ändra 'programmer dvorak' så att æÆøØ ersätts med äÄöÖ
<molgrum> aenaxi: jag har gjort det innan, letade lite och kanske detta kan hjälpa: /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/se
<aenaxi> tack, det är dock ett en us layout, så tror inte just se filen kommer in i spel
<aenaxi> kanske är i motsvarande men us jag ska ändra
<aenaxi> tror jag har hittat det
<ePax> 0_o
<SebastianThorn> http://www.typematrix.com/2030/features.php
<peyam> salam
<peyam> manam peyam
<peyam> det e jag farbror peyam
<morpa> Hund: kikade ut en sväng nu ändå, men hinner nog inte hänga här så mycket:)
<gusnan> peyam: Du säger att Ubuntu _inte_ är beroende av Debian - Vad grundar du detta på?
<peyam> gusnan, det var beroende
<peyam> det är inte längre
<peyam> med detta sagt. menar jag inte att debian är dålig distro
<gusnan> ok, men det var ju inte svar på frågan riktigt...
<Amoz> med tanke på att flera ubuntu-utvecklare även är debian-utvecklare så....
<peyam> Amoz, ja och där är det en oorganiserad utvecklarresurs
<peyam> Ubuntu-utvecklare skall jobba för ubuntu och inte debian.
<Amoz> peyam, http://i.imgur.com/rTsutWf.jpg
<Amoz> Känns ju som en konstig och onödig begränsning med tanke på att ubuntu i princip bara importerar en mängd av debians paket hela tiden =/
<andol> peyam: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian
<andol> "Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian's architecture and infrastructure," "Debian can be considered the rock upon which Ubuntu is built."
 * andol är fortfarande inte säker på ifall peyam medvetet provocerar eller ifall han genuint inte förstår/vet bättre.
<peyam> andol, ja men utveckling av ubuntu sker helt oberoende
<Amoz> -.-
<Amoz> eftersom en stor mängd av grejerna som händer i ubuntu kommer från debian så är det ju inte särskilt oberoende, oavsett vad du säger peyam :P
<peyam> kom*
<peyam> inte kommer*
<Amoz> peyam, "Packages that have recently been added to Debian unstable will be automatically synced into Ubuntu prior to the Debian Import Freeze (DIF). After the Debian Import Freeze [...]"
<Amoz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<Amoz> what
<peyam> Amoz, detta kan göras för ubuntu individuellt
<peyam> beroende*
<peyam> o
<peyam> Debian är gammal
<peyam> Debian är farfar till alla distros. utvecklingen ska ske på ubuntu istället
<gusnan> peyam: Har du nån källa på dina påståenden att Ubuntu kan göras oberoende av Debian? Nån Ubuntu-wiki eller så?
<Amoz> "kan" är inte samma sak som "kom" :P
<peyam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnsXRdU98uw
<peyam> hittade denna
<peyam> han e nog lika arg som mig
<peyam> hahaha
<peyam> drivers behöver underhållas istället för att göra forkar.. fan
<peyam> kan inte säga hur mkt jag håller med den här snubben
 * andol gör en snabbtitt på sin lokala Ubuntu 15.04, och noterar att ungefär hälften utav hans installerafde paket kommer från Debian helt omodifierat.
<Amoz> trolololol
<peyam> andol, kolla här : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnsXRdU98uw
<andol> Av de Ubuntu-specifika paketen är det i sin tur en stor andel vilka är mergade från Debian med enbart en liten delta.
<peyam> Okej behåll Debian. ni fattar väl min poäng med det hela
<Amoz> peyam, nope
<gusnan> peyam: Att icke-fria drivrutiner är skit? Det har väl aldrig varit nån nyhet?
<peyam> jag skrev en rad på forumet om debian och skrev 100 rader om annat. läs resten för fan
<peyam> gusnan, han syftar itne bara icke-fria
<andol> peyam: Ifall du slutar häva ur den rena osanningar kanske folk är mer benägna att lyssna på resten?
<peyam> andol, vill du utveckla en gammal distro som har bibliotek som är från stenåldern och håller sig fortfarande till stenålderns installationsprogram, gör det!
<peyam> men det är dags att strunta i debian och fortsätta med ubuntu
<peyam> vad är det som är ologiskt med det hjag säger?
<andol> peyam: Fast nu pratar vi ju om vad du säger, och du verkar ju fortfarande inte vilja förstå hur Debian utvecklas, och hur Ubuntu beror på vad som händer i Debian.
<andol> peyam: Mycket utav Debian utveckling händer ju i Debian Unstable, och det är sällan gamla paket.
<peyam> zooma inte in på mina ord, tänk åp min poäng istället
<peyam> den utvecklingen kunde ha gjorts på ubuntu
<andol> peyam: Mycket utav din poäng faller på att du inte har någon aning om vad du pratar om.
<peyam> vi får sen när windows 10 kommer.
<larsemil> fast utan debian hade ju inte ubuntu funnits?
<peyam> ja men nu finns det
<larsemil> 90% av paketen är ju direkt från debian
<peyam> ja och?
<larsemil> fortfarande
<peyam> betyder det att energin inte kan läggas endast på ubuntu istället för debian?
<larsemil> men det ena motsäger ju inte det andra
<peyam> jag pratar om orienteringen av utvecklarkraften
<peyam> Utveckla Ubuntu och stringa i debian säger ja!
<peyam> jobba på drivers!
<peyam> sluta forka
<peyam> sluta använda så många DE
<gusnan> peyam: Lycka till att få Debian-utvecklare att gå över till Ubuntu. Jag kommer garanterat inte göra det varje fall. ;)
<peyam> ja men ni kan ju fortsätta med era tråkiga jobb. folk gillar ögongodis, tänk att konfigurera xfce på debian
<peyam> vill inte ens tänka tanken.
<larsemil> varför skulle det vara krångligare än ubuntu?
<peyam> istället Xubuntu, beautiful, fin theme, fina ikoner, organiserat arbete.
<andol> peyam: Så du tycker att folk ska sluta lägga tid på aktivetet A och istället fokusera mer på aktivetet B? Är du nödvändigtvis säker på att de som idag lägger tid på aktivetet A har varesig kunskap eller intresse att styra över den till aktivietet B?
<peyam> andol, jag säger så här! om Aktiviten B innehåller exakt samma sak som A och om B är mer populär än A. fortsätt med B
<andol> peyam: Fast du pratade ju just om att lägga ner tid på drivers? Jag är rätt säker på att huvuddelen utav folket som är aktiva i någon distribution inte har en susning om hur man kodar kernel.
<peyam> ni är Linux-ISIS
<peyam> det är vad jag tkr om er
<andol> peyam: Ifall vid är så hemska, varför är du då fortfarande kvar här?
<Amoz> lol
<peyam> andol, blandannat. man ska uppmuntra utvecklare
<gusnan> peyam: vilka är "ni"?
<peyam> andol, för at ändra på er
<peyam> andol, ni som försvarar linux valfrihet kommer nog bli sårade för eller senare. Folk vill ha enkla saker. folk vill inte spendera timmar i kommandotolken
<peyam> jag strävar efter en enkel OS
<peyam> Super enkel
<peyam> Gnome var ett stooooooort steg mot en enklare OS
<peyam> mkt smart gjort
<andol> peyam: Jag har inte försvarat någonting. Jag är mest irriterad på att du snackar en massa gojja.
<peyam> Gnome 3 asså
<Amoz> peyam, gnome3 är rätt slött också
<larsemil> massa goja
<peyam> andol, det är för att du inte fattar min point of view
<peyam> snälla googla lite och se vad folk skriver
 * andol sätter peyam på /ignore, blir lättast så.
<peyam> det räcker med att man skriver "fuck linux"
<Amoz> peyam, jag tror de flesta fattar vad du säger, skillnaden är att du inte verkar fatta att det finns mängder av olika användningsområden , både för debian och ubuntu, den ena kan inte ersätta den andra riktigt imo.
<peyam> andol, ja ignonera! du gör en personangrepp på mig och förolämpar mig och sätter min på ignore.
<peyam> Amoz, problemet är inte bara debian
<peyam> problemet är riktningen som vår utvecklarkraft är på väg mot
<Amoz> med peyams retorik borde vi även lägga ner alla andra nischade smådistros
<peyam> japp
<larsemil> Amoz: ska vi starta en egen? med egen de? :D
<peyam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pOxlazS3zs
<gusnan> Ja, ubuntu borde aldrig ha forkats från Debian.
<peyam> larsemil, nej. Vi ska tycka om Unity vi börjar med det.
<peyam> och vi ska inte visa vår stöd till andra små distros
<gusnan> peyam: Kanske bäst att skita i fri mjukvara helt då?
<larsemil> men jag tycker ju inte om unity? jag tycker det är det värsta som finns?
<peyam> gusnan, friprogramvara är underbart och har ingenting att göra med min diskussion
<peyam> larsemil, du får använda den eller  gilla Gnome3,xfce o KDE. inget mer än dessa
<larsemil> vad snällt
<larsemil> det du säger går ju mot hela tanken med öppen och fri programvara
<gusnan> peyam: Du tycker inte att förgrenining har med fri mjukvara att göra?
<peyam> fri programvara behöver ej vara öppen
<peyam> nej
<peyam> Free software behöver inte vara opensource
<larsemil> haha
<peyam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPPikY3uLIQ
<peyam> larsemil, du behöevr ej skratta. free software betyder ett program som inte kontrollerar dej
<peyam> eller ?
<peyam> nu säger han opensource är viktig
<larsemil> det betyder också att du har rätten att modifiera, och själv dela vidare
<larsemil> läs på om de fyra rättigheterna
<gusnan> peyam: ett tips, undersök frihet 1 i "Free Software Definition" från FSF.
<peyam> ja men va fan Richard stallman säger olika saker
<gusnan> peyam: Nej, det har jag MYCKET svårt att tro.
<peyam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFMMXRoSxnA
<peyam> programledaren är irriterande
<peyam> men han säger inte det där med opensource
<gusnan> Nä, det är för att det är "Fri Mjukvara", källkoden tillgänglig. Stallman använder inte uttrycket "Open Source".
<larsemil> open source är inte alltid fri
<larsemil> men fri programvara är alltid open source
<peyam> nu säger ni olika saker
<gusnan> peyam: https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/open-source-misses-the-point.html
<SebastianThorn> ingen bot som kollar title på http/s?
<gusnan> hmmm, krossade vi peyams världsbild nu? :)
<SebastianThorn> tänker på den meme-bilder från anchorman, "that ecsalated quickly"
<peyam> duschade
#ubuntu-se 2015-03-31
<Hund> Wow. Snacka om underhållning på hög nivå. :D
<SebastianThorn> Hund: jo vars, måndagar är så bleka annars :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Dynamit> Tjena
<Dynamit> läget?
<HeMan> finfint
<HeMan> läste på lite om ny funktionalitet i ejabberd
<HeMan> måste se till att uppgradera!
<andol> HeMan: Lät det inte så redan för flera veckor sedan? :)
<HeMan> andol: nu har det kommit en ännu nyare!
<HeMan> andol: då var det ju bara 15.02, nu är det 15.03
<HeMan> andol: bigger, faster, more!
<hume> hejsan
<hume> HeMan, kan du nåt om hur jag kopplar upp nätverksenheter över VPN, från ett Win-nätverk, till min ubuntu-maskin?
<HeMan> hume: vilken vpn-typ? openvpn? pptp? ipsec?
<andol> HeMan: Ähh, om du väntar lite till så släpps säkert 15.04, och så ser du till att installera på senaste Ubuntu, så blir förvirringen total.
<HeMan> andol: om jag får igång 15.03 med "vettig" autenticering via ldap så lär 15.04 gå lätt att byta till
<andol> HeMan: Antar att det är sp-jabbern vi pratar om?
<HeMan> andol: jo
<Dynamit> Någon här som råkar veta hur tusan postfix rewrite reply-to biten funkar
<Dynamit> för av någon orsak har den slutat funka så hemsidor kan inte skicka längre pga. att reply-to inte modifieras till hela domänen utan typ bara info@företag
<Dynamit> istället för info@företag.toppdomän
<Dynamit> glömde säga att virtualusers används
<Dynamit> öäst gemp, att strunta i kolla A, MX slagningar emot respektive domän som den ska skicka till
<Dynamit> *har löst det*
<Dynamit> nu är det nästa maskin kvar
<Dynamit> Där har jag skummare problem
<Dynamit> jag har gjort som Froxlor Panel bett mig göra med alla inställningar men den kan inte skicka eller ta emot mail
<Hund> SebastianThorn: Kul med action här. :P
<maxhezy> jek
<maxhezy> sedan jag bytt till windows har jag inga datiorproblem och det blir ju lätt så att man inte chattar lika mycket här då
<maxhezy> man behöver ju inte er hjälp på samma vis
<screedo> godkväll
<Dynamit> maxhezy: jäkla förädare
<Amoz> haha
<Dynamit> Han är ju det
<Dynamit> Jag har fortfarande en jäkla massa *nix maskiner
<Dynamit> Det ni tror jag skriver ifrån är en Ubuntu maskin
<maxhezy> Dynamit: lättja.
<Dynamit> Vad fan slog du dig i huvudet
<Dynamit> eftersom du blivit förädare?
<maxhezy> Jag skyller på er
<Dynamit> vad fan
<maxhezy> dålig support ger färre "kunder"
<Amoz> haha
<Dynamit> maxhezy: vi hjälper fan när vi har tifen gratis
<Dynamit> *tiden*
<maxhezy> nä men jag hörde en fågel viska att år 2026 så kommer ubuntu  vara stabilt för vanliga korkade desktop använbdere så
<maxhezy> jag återkommer ju :)
<maxhezy>  låter er testköra och finlira med buggarna
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> du jag har ingen alpha maskin
<Dynamit> men jag lär skaffa någonggång bara för att
<Dynamit> men har en Pi som kör Alpha/nnightly av kodi
<Dynamit> *nightly*
<Dynamit> en router som kör nightly
<maxhezy> hur vågar du köra nightly
<Amoz> Dynamit, en router som kör nightly? O_o
<maxhezy> tänk om kodaren fick dambesök på natten av microsoft
<Dynamit> haha det är ingen risk maxhezy
<Dynamit> ja Amoz
<maxhezy> inplementerat massa hål
<Dynamit> min routers mjukvara uppdateras varje dygn
<Amoz> Dynamit, gissar på att du inte kör en "vanlig" konsumentrouter ?
<Dynamit> du de patchas fortare än vad du anar maxhezy
<Dynamit> Jo det gör jag
<Dynamit> men bytt mjukvaran
<Amoz> Dynamit, openwrt ?
<Dynamit> i Brandbergen var det värre men den är också konsument router men inte för en dödlig
<Dynamit> ja
<maxhezy> Dynamit: finns det uppdateringar varje natt? eller är det lösa skott ?
<Dynamit> det finns uppdateringar varje natt, men inte alltid just min modell berörs
<Dynamit> haha
<Amoz> scary
<Dynamit> vad är läskigt
<Amoz> stackars flashkrets =(
<Dynamit> lycka till komma in i min router
<Dynamit> äsch jag gör det när det behövs
<Amoz> vilken modell av router kör du?
<Dynamit> WDR4900 här
<Dynamit> och i Brandbergen RB450G
<Dynamit> sedan två switchar här stycke wrt54gl
<Amoz> omg
<Amoz> gamla trotjänaren
<Dynamit> en har så bandat openwrt så du kan bara använda den som switch
<Dynamit> haha
<Amoz> Dynamit, funkar din TP-link bra med openwrt? Är allt 100% implementerat osv vad gäller drivare? Antar att de kör atheros-chip i den.
<Dynamit> för allting annat finns inte ens i mjukvaran
<Dynamit> min WDR4900 funkar som den ska ja
<Dynamit> med senaste
<Dynamit> dock lite si och så med mwan3 och så där ibland men vad fan
<Dynamit> leker jag men elden får jag tåla den
<Dynamit> istället för sitta på "stabilt" skit
<HeMan> jag skulle gissa att det är risk för lite sämre säkerhet i snapshot av openwrt
<Dynamit> hah ja
<Dynamit> men kör du den "stabila" så är det rätt lugnt ifrån sånt
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> hmm, det påminner mig om att jag borde submitta mina patchar till openwrt
<Dynamit> vad fan
<Dynamit> HeMan:
<Dynamit> fyy på dig sånt gör man när man vet att de funkar
<Dynamit> jag försöker få ordning på Luci2 men känns rätt hopplöst
<HeMan> det är en hyfsat nischad patch
<Amoz> heh, well allt jag är intresserad av gäller isf deras stabila releaser. Är på jakt efter något som funkar riktigt bra med de olika openwrt/ddwrt/tomato
<Dynamit> vad har du för krav på hastigheten
<Dynamit> det är väl det som är största frågan
<HeMan> om man löder in extrapinnar på kretskortet går det köra bitbangande 1wire på en gpio-pinne
<HeMan> men när man kör owfs så kan den inte prata med kärnan för att det ska fungera
<Amoz> i princip inga krav på speed. Har tittat både på netgears 6250/6300 iirc, och väldigt nyfiken på asus rt-n18u.
<Dynamit> jag har moddad ena wrt54gl så jag kan ha 2gb flashminne
<Dynamit> haha
<Amoz> sen TP-links nyare maskiner verkar ge mkt hårdvara för pengarna
<Amoz> de nya ARM-baserade routrarna lär ju ha prestanda så det räcker å blir över.
<Dynamit> räcker med typ WDR1043ND
<Dynamit> för dig
<Dynamit> behöver inte ha som mig t.ex. RB450G
<Amoz> Det viktiga för mig är att den är uber-stabil typ, och att utvecklarna från openwrt antingen får access till stor del av drivar-koden så de kan fixa buggar själva, alt. att företaget själv ger riktigt välfungerande binärer.
<HeMan> mina 1043'or är sisådära med stabiliteten tyvärr
<Dynamit> vilken kodnamn är det du har i mjukvaran då
<Dynamit> AA BB eller vad?
<Dynamit> jag kör CC i min WDR4900
<HeMan> har provat alla från backfire och framåt
<Dynamit> kör AA har jag för mig i min wdr1043nd
<Dynamit> och den är uppe över 12månader åt gången ibland utan problem
<Dynamit> men använder den bara som switch/ap
<HeMan> det är wifit som svajar
<Dynamit> rb450g gör allt grovgörat
<Dynamit> den har inte min far något problem med
<Dynamit> är väl omgivningen du bor i
<HeMan> nej
<HeMan> det funkar efter omboot
<HeMan> jag har som mest haft igång tre stycken på olika frekvenser
<Dynamit> jasså det lilla problemet som man löser med /etc/init.d/network restart
<Dynamit> haha
<HeMan> precis
<HeMan> men den ska inte behöva boota om för att jag ska räkna den som stabil
<Dynamit> men ta en wdr4900 den är stabil
<HeMan> jag kör en archer c7 nu
<Dynamit> ända gångerna jag bootat om min är när jag flashat nyare nightly
<Dynamit> jaja
<HeMan> funkar bättre
<Dynamit> Jävla skryt måns
<Dynamit> Jävla skryt måns!!!!!!!!!!!
<HeMan> får nästan 200 mbit/s till den
<Dynamit> :P
<Dynamit> bara
<einand> jag får 1Gbs på mitt wifi
<Dynamit> jag har combort och får 250-500 beroende på vad ComBort är på för humör och min router väljer balansera linorna
<einand> fast så sitter jag ensam på ca 1 meters avstånd
<HeMan> einand: vad mätar du med?
<einand> HeMan: BBK
<Amoz> HeMan, jag kikade på C7an också, den lät väldigt intressant. Hur är den ? kör du den med Openwrt?
<Dynamit> klart man flashar in openwrt
<HeMan> Amoz: det funkar rätt bra
<Dynamit> fan kan ju inte köra skiten ifrån TP
<Dynamit> haha
<Amoz> Dynamit, finns andra mjukvaror än openwrt
<HeMan> einand: vad har du för wifi?
<einand> HeMan: ac1900
<Dynamit> du DDwrt är baserad på openwrt
<einand> NÃ¥gon nighhawk modell
<einand> från netgear
<Dynamit> tomato också
<einand> specad till 1600Mbs+300Mbs
<Amoz> Dynamit, skulle inte påstå att tomato är särskilt baserat på openwrt
<HeMan> einand: vilken hårdvara?
<Dynamit> dessutom så är skillnaden mellan DD och open skit små
<Dynamit> det är typ interfacet
<einand> HeMan: Som jag sa Netgear Night Hawk
<einand> glömt exakta modellen
<einand> X8 eller nått
<HeMan> einand: ah
<Dynamit> Tackar vet jag min RB450G
<Dynamit> den jäklar har ram-minne och flashminne så det räcker
<einand> HeMan: R800
<einand> R8000
<einand> nä R7500 är det, stämmer med utsendet på bilden
<einand> http://www.netgear.com/home/products/networking/wifi-routers/R7500.aspx
<einand> den
<Dynamit> http://routerboard.com/RB450G
<Dynamit> OS5 licens med ifrån fabriken
<Dynamit> men jag struntade i det och bytte till openwrt
<einand> går att köra ddwrt på den också
<Dynamit> skulle aldrig köra dd
<Dynamit> vägrar köra dd
<einand> har inga problem med dd
<Amoz> Dynamit, vad är det för fel på ddwrt?
<Dynamit> de jäklarna ska ha betalt bland anant för saker som borde vara gratis
<Dynamit> om de inte har ändrat sig
<einand> som vad då?
<einand> enda jag sett att dom tar betalt för support, vilket är rätt vanligt innom öppenkod världen
<Dynamit> var vissa funktioner åtminstone förut
<Dynamit> som de krävde en pengar på för att de skulle finnas
<Amoz> Dynamit, är det fel av dem att försöka få en inkomst från en bra produkt/tjänst eller vad menar du?
<Dynamit> Jag har mina principer, varöfr ska jag betala för funktioner som finns i något som har helt gratis support och allting för?
<einand> gratis support är extremt ovanligt. Troligtvis är det bara någon annan som betalar
<Dynamit> så vi betalar varandra här?
<Dynamit> eller hjälper vi när vi kan för vara snälla?
<einand> tja, om jag suttit och kodat mjukvara på så hade jag knappast suttit här
<einand> utan någon har betalat för det
<einand> tex min arbetsgivare
<Amoz> Dynamit, skillnaden är väl den att BrainSlayer & Co jobbar ganska mycket för att förbättra DD-Wrt, och om pengarna går till vidare utveckling av projektet så tycker jg bara det är kul med ett sånt alternativ.
<einand> är opensource, så du kan i be vem som helst i denna chatten att lägga till funktionen du saknar
<Dynamit> jo vist okej, men samtidigt så förstår du väl hur jag tänker
<HeMan> jag har kollegor som får betalt för att vidareutveckla openwrt
<einand> https://www.google.se/maps/place/IDG+International+Data+Group+AB/@59.342704,18.029343,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x465f9d78137c2cc7:0x2ded9a9a9975ca5d
<Amoz> Dynamit, förstår helt å hållet vad du tänker, men jag håller inte med principen om att "open source ska vara gratis, de måste jobba gratis, och enbart gratis!"
<einand> kolla in packman ikonen
<Dynamit> jag brukar försöka fixa funktionerna själva om jag kan
<Dynamit> vist jag förstår det Amoz men i den perfekta världen funkar det så, men i verkligheten inte
<Dynamit> HeMan: Jag förstår det och de gör ett jäkla bra jobb för vara ärlig
<Dynamit> och klart pengar kommer någonstans ifrån, men givandet och tagandet tycker jag borde vara mer vill du ha det där och det
<Dynamit> varsegod gå in där och ändra i koden det där lilla så finns det
<Dynamit> inte betala annars blir du utan, men samtidigt förstår jag dem ja
<einand> Dynamit: du kan gå in och koda dit det själv också
<einand> dom vill he betalt om du vill att dom skall lägga in de
<Dynamit> du förut fanns det i dd funktioner du var tvugna betala för och allt som krävdes för få den funktionern var aktiverings nyckeln
<Amoz> programmerare kanske kan leva på luft, vem vet?
<Dynamit> men jag vet Amoz herre gud jag kodar ibland själv men enbart för skoj och inte så jätte seriösa saker
<Dynamit> jag är inte korkad
<Dynamit> klart de måste få pengar
<einand> jag kodar för att leva, och betala min hobby som journalist
<Dynamit> det är ju spnt jag menar vist man måste ha något för att leva, men bara för man kan en jäkla massa
<Dynamit> ska man inte ta betalt för allting
<Dynamit> *sånt*
<Dynamit> vist fan ska kolal till en kunds hemsida fan
<Dynamit> de ligger på typ WP4.1 och inte 4.1.1
<einand> vad är det man säger "Om du kan något djävligt bra, ta betalt för det" eller hur går ordspråket
<Amoz> Dynamit, de tar inte betalt för "allting", DD-wrt har alltid funnits fritt för den vanliga mjukvaran iirc.
<Dynamit> tack och lov WP hade uppdaterat själv
<einand> Wordpress tar betalt, akta dig för dom ;)
<Amoz> lol
<Amoz> Canonical tar också betalt för sina saker :O
<Dynamit> Jaja kan vi inte alla vara över rens att vi förstå varandra
<Amoz> omg, hur kan du stödja ubuntu, Dynamit ?
<einand> själv skickar jag fakturor enligt svenska kyrkan modellen
<einand> alla här inne kan råka ta min tid, så skickar en faktura
<Amoz> einand, "betala annars kommer gud straffa dig" ?
<Dynamit> men jaja jag sa ju kan vi släppa det? och komma överrens om att vi förstår varandra?
<Dynamit> eller är vi på det humöret idag einand
<einand> Dynamit: självklart förstår jag dig. Du blev sur över att dd-wrt tog betalt för någon funktion du ville ha. Sedan bestämde du dig för att alltid hata dom
<Dynamit> typ ja, men samtidigt så körde jag redan openwrt då så va bara då knodar jag ihop av det där och det där det
<Dynamit> Jäkla botar när ska de sluta försöka komma in i kodens hemsida, de har försökt över 6månader nu och misslyckats kan de inte inse att de inte kommer in
<einand> Dynamit: ?
<einand> botar?
<Dynamit> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bot_%28program%29
<Dynamit> :P
<einand> okej, vad för botar, vad är "kodens hemsida" och varför vill dom ta sig in
<Dynamit> de kör råstyrka emot admin panelen
<einand> vad för admin panel, wordpress?
<Dynamit> de var slavar för phising-sida förut så antagligen det
<Dynamit> ja
<einand> okej, tja för eller senare kommer de ju in
<Dynamit> men när jag patchade så de inte var slavar för phising så jäklar
<Dynamit> det var x antal på ett par sekunder i försök
<Dynamit> inte med kontot admin
<Dynamit> jag lovart
<Dynamit> *lovar*
<Dynamit> samma sak med mina maskiner eftersom ägaren till företaget promt vill köra port 22 så är jäkla massa försök
<Dynamit> att komma in till maskinen via ssh
<Dynamit> de kan de ju pröva med
<Dynamit> fail2ban och dessutom tillåts inte plantext lösenord
<einand> byt till port 222
<einand> ;)
<Dynamit> du de måste knäcka 4096 nyckel
<Dynamit> tror inte jag behöver bry mig direkt
<einand> mest jobbigt att få en massa poster i loggen
<Dynamit> ssh har egen log för sånt
<einand> ja
<einand> ändå jobbigt
<Dynamit> Tycker det är komiskt se hur korkade bot ägarna är
<einand> minna när jag reta upp ryssarna, fick 80GB logfil
<Dynamit> som aldrig säger åt boten ge sig
<Dynamit> jag har rotation på logfilerna så de blir paketerade i intervaller
<HeMan> enklast att enbart tillåta ssh över ipv6
<Dynamit> ja jo för mig funkar det
<HeMan> då slipper man en hel bunt med attacker
<Dynamit> men andra liraren behöver dessvärre också tillgång
<Dynamit> inte för han typ använder det men ändå
<einand> HeMan: för ipv6 rädda personer som mig, räckte det att byta port, precis alla okynnes inlogningsförsök försvann
<Dynamit> funderar på att sätta upp en tunnel åt han och låna ut ett par av mina privata IPv6-addresser
<Dynamit> har ju två /37
<Dynamit> så har inte brist på addresser direkt
<HeMan> Dynamit: man brukar få /80-nät, varför har du så litet?
<Dynamit> för att exprimentet som några håller på med för att visa ComBort att så här kan ni göra erbjuder /37
<HeMan> skumt
<HeMan> det är ju /64 som är det som stöds per lan
<Dynamit> det funkar för mig så
<HeMan> radvd brukar bli ledsen med fel storlek
<Dynamit> men nu körs inte radvd
<HeMan> varför?
<HeMan> android före 5.0 supportar ju tex inte dhcpv6
<Dynamit> för att det är inte nativ IPv6
<Dynamit> utan jag får köra 6rd
<HeMan> umm
<HeMan> hur är comhem inblandade då?
<Dynamit> sedan det ända mer jag har är standard ipv6-stödet i openwrt
<Dynamit> för det är expriment med deras ip-rang för visa att så här kan ni göra
<HeMan> fast det är ju inget bra test om man gör fel
<Dynamit> hitinstills har det funka så länge ComBort inte hållt på mixra med mitt modem mer eller mindre
<Dynamit> för de är de fräcka och gör fast jag inte ens är drabbad av fel som de ska "fixa"
<Dynamit> Rätt vad det är så startar de om skiten flera gånger utan ens fråga om mitt samtycke eller ens varna
<Dynamit> till varje klient ser jag i routern att jag lånar ut /128
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> tycker det är rätt komiskt när jag kollar i mina telefoner/surplattan och man ser att den har typ 6olika adresser plus IPv4
<Dynamit> liksom som jo tjena grejerna kommer verkligen använda aööa dem
<einand> när jag var liten, så hade alla ipv4, och det fungerade bra.
<Dynamit> det var när IPv4-räckte
<HeMan> när jag labbade som mest hade 25-30 adresser per maskin
<Dynamit> de gör inte det längre
<einand> ipv4 räcker, om vi inför skottpengar på människor
<Dynamit> körde laddningsbalansering?
<Dynamit> börja med dig då einand?
<einand> Dynamit: varför då.
<Dynamit> var ju ditt förslag
<einand> tyckte vi sa människor nu, och inte gudar
<HeMan> fast det finns ingen anledning att vara rädd för ipv6
<einand> HeMan: jag halv-trollar mest. Försökte spela lite på "Det var bättre för mentaliteten"
<HeMan> och börjar man nu så kan man det när det när det väl börjar vara kritiskt läge
<Dynamit> du menar när man använde nollmodems-kabel
<Dynamit> :P
<einand> hela internet skall byggas om till ett token-ring nät
<einand> med IPX
<Dynamit> fy fan
<Dynamit> snacka om lätt döda om alla skulle använda nollmodems-kabel
<Dynamit> Nä om man ska se på film med tvn
<einand> Guest78362: du har fått ett anonymt namn som tar bort hela din personlighet
<HeMan> atm ftw!
<einand> HeMan: ?
<Dynamit> eller ja tvn var ta i
<Dynamit> Pi är mer ärligt
<HeMan> ATM ska det vara!
<einand> Dynamit: varför har du sådant bekräftelsebehov?
<Guest78362> einand: Heheh, jo, jag känner mig inte som mig själv just nu...
<HeMan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asynchronous_Transfer_Mode
<Dynamit> einand: har du glömt att jag har problem, helst när jag har sömbrist på allting
<einand> Dynamit: sov då, i stället för att titta på din RPI
<einand> även om jag tror en tv ger mera att titta på
<einand> eller iaf en monitor
<Dynamit> jo tvn är det ju men jag använder typ inte tvn som tv
<Dynamit> utan som dator skärm till min media underhållnings center
<einand> okej
<einand> själv så kör jag en ATV
<einand> det räcker för mina behov
<einand> gusnan: Välkomen Andreas
<Dynamit> Pi med osmc det vill säga Kodi
<gusnan> einand: tack tack
<einand> för meckigt
<Dynamit> ovh styr med fjärrkontrollen för tvn är tillräckligt smart
<Dynamit> för skicka signalerna antagligen via hdmi-kabeln till pi
<Dynamit> och säga gör det gör det
<einand> RPI stöder väl inte att skicka signaler över HDMI?
<HeMan> jo
<Dynamit> kan du ge dig på
<HeMan> libcec funkar finfint
<einand> okej
<HeMan> det var dealbreaker för mig när jag bytte till rpi som mediaspelare
<einand> det är förstås sött
<Dynamit> jag viste inte ens det gick
<Dynamit> märkte det av slump
<HeMan> gillar att det är dubbelriktat med
<HeMan> man kan få fram osd'er från rpin
<Dynamit> när jag stoppade in i den i tvn som köptes i Fredags
<HeMan> men även tex byta källa
<Dynamit> jo då är hur skönt som helst att den kan göra allting
<einand> det kanske kan vara något
<einand> min projektor har CEC stöd
<einand> kan lösa fjärrstyrnings problemet jag har
<Dynamit> stänga av förstärkare sätta igång och allting
<einand> genom att sätta en rpi på ena hdmi porten
<HeMan> einand: om du ska labba med cec rekomenderar jag http://www.cec-o-matic.com/
<einand> HeMan: tack
<Dynamit> måste labba med inställningarna i Kodi
<Dynamit> så jag får till att streamningen av 3D filmer ifrån Brandbergen funkar finfint
<Dynamit> 1080P funkar bra ifrån Brandbergen men 1080P 3D verkar bli förmycket med nuvarande inställningar
<Dynamit> men klart webdav är inte gjord för streama egentligen
<Dynamit> inte på det sättet åtminstone
<Dynamit> förstår inte varför inte tvn byter till 3D av sig själv när filmen är det
<Dynamit> det är något som jag har missat
<einand> 3d film är nått jag aldrig fattat
<Dynamit> alltså så jäkla irriterande
<Dynamit> att den inte byter läget på tvn
<einand> byt själv
<Dynamit> när till och med kodi märker att det är 3D foö,
<Dynamit> *film*
<Dynamit> ja men vet du hur irriterande det är när grejerna ska palla byta själv
<einand> nej, det vet jag inte
<Dynamit> något förslag på inställningar jag ska pröva i kodi för att streamning över wan med 1080P 3D filmer ska flöda hela tiden och inte stanna upp stup i kvarten
<einand> 1080p existerar inte med dagens 3d teknik
<Dynamit> säg det till filmerna
<Dynamit> även om det är upptvingad 1080 så är det ju 1080
<einand> nej
<HeMan> yey, Debian Jessie får release-datum!
<HeMan> https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2015/03/msg00016.html
<Philip5> HeMan: jag som trodde du var old school och inte ändrade på sånt som funkar och fortfarande kör typ potato eller woody på alla dina maskiner ;)
<HeMan> Philip5: jag har bara en maskin i "produktion" som kör debian, och den kör Jessie sedan länge för att jag behövde (eller ialla fall ville ha) f2fs
<Philip5> HeMan: du är så cutting edge
<HeMan> Philip5: tack tack!
<Philip5> :)
<HeMan> Philip5: min laptop kör dock Ubuntu 14.04...
<HeMan> jag ska iofs blåsa om den helt när 15.04 kommer
<HeMan> köra btrfs only
<HeMan> kasta bort den windows-partitionen som är på den tex
<Dynamit> JÄVLA SAMBA
<Dynamit> Kodi ser inte min maskin som jag vill se serie ifrån
<Dynamit> utan bara den som kör via webdav
<HeMan> Dynamit: kan du ansluta med ip-adress mot samban?
<HeMan> Dynamit: namnuppslaget kör med broadcast så de behöver sitta på samma nät för att det ska funka
<Dynamit> vilket de gör, men den verkar slutat funka
<Dynamit> så måste väl ändra till ip
<Dynamit> vilket är irriterande
<Dynamit> skumt får CT
<Dynamit> vad fan har hänt
<Dynamit> för den har anslutning utåt
<HeMan> är nmbd igång?
<Dynamit> måste fan fundera hur jag hittar det enklast
<Dynamit> fan
<Dynamit> jag skriver service och nmbd då säger den bara service unknown
<Dynamit> Hur fan kan skiten sluta funka helt plötsligt
<Dynamit> WINS-server är 0.0.0.0 men det är ju standard
<Dynamit> och det funkade förut så vad fan
<Dynamit>  HeMan hittade inga tecken alls på nmbd åtminstone inte på något sätt jag skulle komma på
<Dynamit>  är fan så desperat så jag kan ta filerna
<Dynamit> som är konfigurationerna av lösenorden och själva delningarna i sig
<Dynamit> och skriva om skiten
<Dynamit>  hmm undrar om jag ska sätta cachemembuffersize till 0 för skriva till sd-kortet istället för ram-minnet och se om det gör det bättre
<Dynamit> för 3D filmerna
<Dynamit> vist fan har inte köpt licenserna
<Dynamit> Har beställt dem så jäkla synd att de inte låter betalningen och det kontrolleras automatiskt
<Dynamit> så att man får licenserna inom typ 10min. eller något
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-01
<einand> Dynamit: vad för licenser?
<dynamit-tmpmobil> VM-1 och MPEG-2 licenserna för få de använda GPU för koda av skiten
<dynamit-tmpmobil> har inte fixat auth nyckeln till mobilen än så därför fick jag gå in så här
<dynamit-tmpmobil> VC-1 ska det vara
<einand> hur ofta avkodar man mpeg-2 idag?
<einand> med licens menar jag
<einand> typ allt som behövs är ju fritt
<dynamit-tmpmobil> bättre ha än koka ihop något så värst mycket kostar den ändå inte
<dynamit-tmpmobil> klart vet man hur man kokar ihop fullt fungerande så är väl det bra
<einand> själv tror jag inte jag kör något annat än h264 faktiskt
<dynamit-tmpmobil> själv så kör jag lite allt möjlig har för mig de flesta DvD-filmer kör mpeg-2
<einand> jo
<einand> gav bort alla mina dvd filmer
<dynamit-tmpmobil> jag har de flesta i datorn så behöver inte tänka på skivorna de står bara som prydnad
<einand> jag har generelt inte något mot mpeg2 licensen, förutom att det är per enhet och inte per användare
<Dynamit-tmpmobil> jag förstår der
<Dynamit-tmpmobil> det
<Dynamit-tmpmobil> samma med VC-1
<Dynamit-tmpmobil> sedan med alla jäkla spärrar och skit så undrar filmstudiorna varför Sånna företag som Slysoft finns
<HeMan> Morrn!
<einand> aldrig använt VC-1 tror jag. finns det någon standard utrusntning som avkodar det?
<lord4163> Vad kallas conditional expression på svenska? "Vilkorssats"?
<SebastianThorn> eller uttryck kanske
<gusnan_> "Villkorligt uttryck"
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-02
<screedo> God morgon
 * andol hoppas ingen har något emot att han flaggar för ett linux-aktigt jobb hos oss på South Pole.
<andol> "Systemadministratör för produktion, felsökning och leverans av Linuxsystem"
<andol> http://www.southpole.se/jobs.php?subpage=jobs_system2
<Coffe> någon som lekt med devstack  ?
<nitarej> Vet någon vilken dag eller ungefär när sommaren i Sverige (Stockholm) brukar komma och stanna hela natten?
<nitarej> Det är fortfarande kolsvart på natten här.
<nitarej> Alltså, vilken vecka/månad sker ändringen?
<nitarej> Det låter löjligt, men jag kommer knappt ihåg hur mörkt det brukar bli på sommaren på natten.
<nitarej> Men det är absolut inte lika mörkt.
<nitarej> Som på vintern.
<HeMan> nitarej: umm, whut?
<HeMan> nitarej: är det http://www.smhi.se/kunskapsbanken/meteorologi/sommar-1.1084 du funderar på?
<nitarej> HeMan: Jag snackar om när på året nätterna slutar att vara jobbigt mörka.
<nitarej> Och istället ljusa, nästan som på dagen.
<HeMan> nitarej: öhhh
<HeMan> nitarej: dom blir aldrig ljusa i Stockholm
<nitarej> HeMan: Jag tycker att de brukar bli det?
<HeMan> nitarej: ok
<nitarej> HeMan: Inte dagsljust, såklart.
<nitarej> Men inte kolmörkt.
<HeMan> nitarej: jag har bara bott i Stockholm i 15 år och hittils har det aldrig blivit ljust på natten...
<nitarej> Stor skillnad.
<nitarej> DÃ¥ kanske jag inbillat mig det.
<nitarej> Jag var helt säker på att detta var en "grej".
<HeMan> jag är iofs från Arvidsjaur och där är det ljust på natten
<Amoz> det blir inte "ljust" under sommaren i Uppland, däremot kan man ana ljus i horisonten större delen av natten imo.
<nitarej> :(
<morpa> Ni som har fått Ubuntutelefonen, vad tyckte ni?
<peyam> pff säger ja
<peyam> går det att installera android packeter å den
<Amoz> goopen,
<Amoz> long time no see
<goopen> Amoz: du talade nyss med mig jö
<Linda^> det räknas inte om ni talades vid i annan kanal.
<peyam> Linda^, läget? allt bra?
<peyam> Linda^, glad påsk.
<peyam> Linda^, glad påsk sa ja
<Amoz> peyam, har du nån gång reflekterat över varför du blir ignorerad ?
<peyam> Amoz, att hon e kär i mig och varje gång jag skriver så strö ja salt på hennes sår?
<Amoz> så du har reflekterat över det alltså?
<goopen> buurn ^
<peyam> ja
<goopen> Amoz: skrota nu buntu & kom över till arch
<Amoz> peyam, och du kom inte fram till något annat än ovan nämnda?
<peyam> nä
<Amoz> haha
<Amoz> peyam, hur går det med arbetssökandet?
<peyam> inte bra
<Amoz> peyam, blir du ignorerad där med?
<peyam> ja
<Amoz> Men du charmar varenda rekryterare, right?
<peyam> nej
<Amoz> I bet you do
<goopen> så vad sysslar ni med?
<peyam> nej
<Amoz> jag hackar LLVM goopen, durå?
<peyam> d gör du inte
<peyam> du pratar med mig
<goopen> lel, nä sorterar lite arkiv
<Amoz> peyam, vem har sagt att jag inte kan göra båda? :D
<peyam> AMS
<Amoz> vad gör peyam en sån här vacker torsdagskväll då?
<peyam> ingenting
<peyam> gör matte
<goopen> gör matte?
<Amoz> nice, vad för nån matte?
<peyam> System theory
<peyam> lyssna
<peyam> nu ska ni hjälpa mig
<peyam> jag avr o intresseanmälde mig på en trafikskola gällande hanledarutbilgning. intresseanmälde mig via hemsidan, Fick inge bekräftelse ingenting. sen idag smsar dem o säger att de väntar på mig klockan 17
<peyam> hur fan skulle jag vetat att jag har en tid där
<goopen> peyam, P=NP
<goopen> gick du inte dit då?
<peyam> nej
<peyam> jag var ju upptagen till klockan 6
<peyam> jag såg smset klockan 5:30
<peyam> jag ringde dem direkt
<goopen> & hur ska vi hjälpa dig här menar du?
<peyam> jag ringde dem och kärringen som va där sa att hon skulle ringa upp mig snartr
<peyam> väntade en halvtimme, inget hände . Ringde tbx och det var stängt. och öppnar på onsdag
<peyam> jag ska ringa dem på onsdag men jag måste ha vettiga argument
<Amoz> peyam, argument mot vad?
<goopen> besked menar du väl?
<peyam> att hon har fel, hon vill att jag ska betala avgiften ändå
<goopen> what
<peyam> ja
<peyam> helt orimligt
<goopen> vilken avgift?
<peyam> hanledarutbildnings avgift
<peyam> en
<peyam> 250:-
<goopen> Varför ska du gå handledarutbildning?
<peyam> meh goopen läser du vad jag skriver
<peyam> jag ska ta körkort
<peyam> och handledarkurs ska jag gå på om jag vill köra privat
<peyam> övningsköra*
<goopen> Du har inte skrivit varför du skall gå den utbildningen. Handledarutbildning går man för att få lov att köra med någon som _inte_ har körkort. Det vill säga för att bli handledare. Du kan inte som körkortslös vara din egen handledare.
<peyam> goopen, jag ska köra med min pappa, men min far har redan gått kursen så jag går dit som elev och gör kursen
<peyam> sorry du har rätt jag skrev inte det. jag är stressad som fan
<goopen> Ta det lugnt. Löser sig.
<Amoz> peyam, det måste framgå tydligt vad du har "beställt" vid tillfället då du har "bundit" upp dig, dvs då du anmälde dig
<Amoz> Om det inte gör det och de ändå skickar t.ex. faktura till dig eller nåt så hade jag bara bestridit
<maxjezy> tittar ni på debatt nu? de visar förra veckans avsnitt av någon konstig anledning.
<goopen> maxjezy: <3
<goopen> länk?
<maxjezy> tjena goopen !
<maxjezy> http://www.svtplay.se/kanaler/svt1
<goopen> maxjezy: hej! vet du vad jag har funnit i en flyttlåda?
<maxjezy> goopen: har du hittat hit?
<maxjezy> Nej, säg mig :)
<goopen> En gammal asus eee pc som det är skrivet med spritpenna "maxjezy". Den skulle skickats till dig men föll bort i hanteringen för mååånga år sedan haha
<maxjezy> Haha, justja :)
<maxjezy> vad skulle jag med den till?
<maxjezy> det var nog innan jag köpte netbooks själv
<maxjezy> och innan jag fick min nya dator
<goopen> minns inte faktiskt, men den var ju slö redan då ;)
<maxjezy> Ja, haha.
<maxjezy> fast, jag tycker netbooks håller ganska bra speed
<maxjezy> bara köra windows 8
<maxjezy> men med windows 7 var det ingen höjdare.
<maxjezy> goopen: har du flyttat?
<maxjezy> eller bara nostalgitrippat i flyttlådor?
<maxjezy> jag rensade ur gammal skrot elektronik ur garderoben för ett par veckor sedan, herregud vad mycket skit man hade.
<goopen> Jo för ett år sedan. Men har inte packat upp allt ännu så blir lite nostalgitrippar emellanåt när man behöver något specifikt hehe.
<goopen> Jo man samlar på sig massa krafs fort. Hoarder 101
<maxjezy> jag hade massa tangentbord, ritplattor och möss och minnen och sånt skit
<maxjezy> finns en tråd om debatt som går het nu på flashback
<maxjezy> svt har slarvat bort dagens avsnitt
<maxjezy> unbreakable kimmy schmidt, någon som kikar på den serien?
<peyam> sover alla?
<Hoxx> nästan
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-03
<screedo> God morgon
<cowbacon> screedo: god morgon!
<cowbacon> och glad påsk :>
<screedo> cowbacon: Tack detsamma.
<MarkusDBX> Hej allihopa
<andol> goafton
<Philip5> Hund: visa nu att du är kung på android
<MarkusDBX> andol: inte varit här i kanalen på ett tag. Kul att den lever =)
<andol> MarkusDBX: Vart otrogen mot kanalen genom att ha ett liv? :)
<MarkusDBX> andol: nja. har haft mer fokus på webdev och devops på senaste.
<Hund> Philip5: Hur då?
<Philip5> Hund: hur gör jag bäst nu för att ersätta gapps för 4.4?
<Hund> Philip5: Ersätta?
<Hund> Ersätta som i ersätta befintliga gapps med andra gapps?
<Philip5> ja gapps släpps ju inte somfina paket som förr
<Philip5> han som underhållit gapps har ju klivit av scenen
<Philip5> gapps för CM alltså
<Hund> Det finns en miljard olika versioner av gapps till alla möjliga rommar till alla möjliga telefoner av alla möjliga människor.
<Philip5> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2397942
<Hund> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Google_Apps
<Hund> Varför duger inte CMs egna?
<Philip5> de har väl inga uppdaterade?
<MarkusDBX> http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=ubuntu%2C%20debian%2C%20linux&cmpt=q&tz=
<MarkusDBX> Vad kan detta bero på?
<Hund> Philip5: Du uppdaterar alla apps via Play Store.
<MarkusDBX> Googlar folk mindre på linux, för att dom lärt sig numera? Eller har linux minskat i popularitet?
<MarkusDBX> Eller kör folk bara cloud api lösningar och sätter inte upp saker själva längre?
<Hund> MarkusDBX: Mix av båda tror jag. Jag tror Linux fick en bump av Ubuntu förut, men att hypen nu lagt sig.
<MarkusDBX> Samtidigt, ska man confa upp chef, puppet, ansible, docker eller liknande så underlättar det helt oerhört att kunna linux och cli.
<andol> Jotack, när folk bygger puppet/cheff/ansible så blir det sällan vackert ifall det saknas grundläggande os-förståelse.
<MarkusDBX> man kan.. dra in nån config fil, som "bara funkar" vilket folk gör. Men fattar man inte det som står i config filen är det ju en olycka som bara väntar på att inträffa.
<andol> Vad gäller Google-trenderna så ser det ut som något som mycket väl skulle kunna bero på att fokus skiftet mer på distributioner och mindre på Linux i allmänhet.
<MarkusDBX> andol: samtidigt minskar googlingarna på distar också
<andol> MarkusDBX: Alternativt att det skiftar vilka distar som Googlas på?
<MarkusDBX> jag hittar inte en enda dist som är på uppåtgående. (som funnits ett tag)
<Hund> Alla har väl hittar sin dist nu.
<Hund> hittat*
<MarkusDBX> http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=docker%2C%20openstack%2C%20ansible%2C%20saltstack&cmpt=q&tz=
<MarkusDBX> kanske lägger folk mer tid på detta idag? Än att hitta dist?
<Hund> Möjligen du och 5 andra.
<MarkusDBX> haha
<Hund> :P
<MarkusDBX> inte så nu
<MarkusDBX> Eller är det google cloud platform, aws och liknande som är mer intressant än att pyssla med servers själv kanske?
<andol> Ytterligare möjlig tolkning: Idag bara-funkar linux-distar i större omfattning, och sålunda finns det mindre anledning att Google kring dem.
<MarkusDBX> jo, så kan det absolut vara
<Hund> Oja. Idag kan du ju bara peka och klicka på allting. På det som nu inte fungerar direkt ur lådan.
<MarkusDBX> http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=google%20cloud%2C%20aws%2C%20azure&cmpt=q&tz=
<Hund> Nu är min pulled porked färdig. På återseende gott folk!
<MarkusDBX> Verkar vara web appar i molnet som gäller, som bara pratar med API-er hos moln leverantörer (externa tjänster).
<MarkusDBX> Varit så ett tag, säger inte att det är värsta nyheten. =)
<peyam> va oratar ni om
<K350> Någon som är duktig på PHP?
<K350> Jag gör en liten skattjakt för barnen. De ska fylla i rätt siffra i en textbox för att komma itll nästa sida. Hur gör jag de ti PHP?
<bamsefar> K350: <form action="/post.php" method="post"><input type="text" name="siffra"><input type="submit"></form> också i post.php <?php if($_POST["siffra"] == 5) { header("Location: /nastasida.php"); } typ
<K350> bamsefar: Oj, det var jättebra. Men lite svårt att kopiea afrån terminalen. Går det att lägga på någon pastbin sida?
<Hund> K350: Du har väl en logg?
<bamsefar> K350: http://pastebin.com/k1r7TYii
<K350> /c/c
<bamsefar> Huh?
<K350> bamsefar: Tusen TACK! Verkligen väldigt upppskattat !!! :-)
<bamsefar> :)
<K350> bamsefar: En liten detalj. Hur göra om det blri fle siffra?
<bamsefar> Fler siffror?
<bamsefar> Dvs, flera olika "sidor"?
<K350> Ja, tanken är att de ska ta reda på ensiffra. Är det rätt så leder det till en ny sida där de ska ta reda på ännu ensiffra.Sammanlagt 5 siffror  och sidor
<K350> bamsefar: jag provad emed fel siffra..och då kommer bara en tom sida upp
<bamsefar> Aha, släng ut en else { print "Nu blev det fel" } efter } på if-satsen.
<K350> bamsefar: Ah, så bra. Men hur ska de backa tillbaka?
<bamsefar> K350: Skriv ut en länk till input-rutan om de skrivit fel?
<K350> bamsefar: Ah, Där har vi det ! :-)
<bamsefar> :)
<K350> bamsefar: Det verkar os jag gjort ngt tokigt
<bamsefar> Ojdå
<K350> <?php
<K350>  if($_POST["siffra"] == 43) {
<K350>      
<K350>      header("Location:/1.html"); }
<K350> else { print "Nu blev det fel" }
<bamsefar> Du ska ha ett ;
<bamsefar> Efter fel"
<K350> bamsefar: Det strå bara page not found. Meni adressfältet så är det rätt adress host.org/post.php
<K350> bamsefar: Eller rättare sagt det strå "file not found"
<bamsefar> Du har inte glömt http:// ?
<K350> Jo, och nu fungerar det! :-)
<K350> bamsefar: Hur lägger jag in bakåt-länken efter "Nu blev det fel" ?
<K350> bamsefar: nu fungerar allt. Tusne tack igen ! :-)
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-04
<screedo> god morgon
<Laban> Morrn
<Linda^> Morrn
<cowbacon> Glad PÃ¥sk!
<Hund> Morsning
<maxjezy> AMD A8-6410. är det en bra processor?
<maxjezy> http://www.elgiganten.se/product/datorer-tillbehor/barbar-dator/HP14X002NO/hp-chromebook-14x002no-14-barbar-dator-vit-orange
<maxjezy> är det här en bra pluggdator?
<maxjezy> någon som har tips på en bra billig dator för skolarbete.
<Amoz> maxjezy, definiera "plugg"
<Amoz> generellt tycker jag AMD suger på laptop-sidan
<maxjezy> chromebooken har tegra
<maxjezy> Amoz: vad tycker du om tegra ?
<Amoz> maxjezy, ARM är mycket bättre vad gäller energieffektivitet, så om du klarar dig på en chromebook lär det där va rätt prisvärt.
<maxjezy> det är tjejen som ska skriva typ
<maxjezy> göra läxor
<maxjezy> komvux
<maxjezy> svenska, engelska, matte osv.
<maxjezy> kvalitet är väl det mest viktiga
<maxjezy> kvalitet på hårdvaran osv
<maxjezy> inte stora hårddiskar osv
<maxjezy> man vill ju inte att den går sönder av att hålla i den
<Amoz> kvalitét kan jag tyvärr inte uttala mig något om rent fysiskt.
<maxjezy> samtidigt hade det varit nice med windows för jag kan låna datorn isf när jag ska göra musik
<maxjezy> men, då behöver man ju bra processor
<Amoz> då går priset upp direkt en del
<Amoz> en chromebook är ju delvis så pass billig för att de har skalat bort massor av "onödigt".
<maxjezy> jag har ju min studio redan men, tänkte ibland kanske man vill sitta utomhus eller på stranden med midi grejerna
<maxjezy> jag tror chromebook är bäst, för vi har ju datorer här hemma redan
<maxjezy> men att ha möjligheten att plugga ostört är det viktiga
<Amoz> skulle tro det med, såvida du inte har kikat nåt på surface pro-alternativen
<maxjezy> jo, jag gillar ju de
<Amoz> men jag är MS-hatare så jag är fel person att fråga om sånt :P
<maxjezy> men hon är skeptisk
<maxjezy> jag är en MS-lover
<maxjezy> office, mspaint och notepad osv
<Amoz> chromebooks gör en sak bra, å det är batteritid+surf, och då google Docs.
<maxjezy> mm, jag tror ju google docs kan vara bra för henne
<Amoz> sen är det ju i princip kört om man ska jobba med riktiga applikationer, även om de nu börjar komma lite stöd för vissa appar å sånt.
<maxjezy> smidigheten med offshore lagring osv
<Amoz> sen är bara frågan vilken av alla modeller du ska kika på. http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=2749209
<Amoz> om man vill ha mer portabelt format, eller om man hellre satsar på nice skärm+CPU och sånt.
<maxjezy> http://www.elgiganten.se/product/datorer-tillbehor/barbar-dator/HP14X000NO/hp-chromebook-14x000no-14-barbar-dator-vit-gron
<maxjezy> men jag köpte en hp för några månader sedan och den var tangentbordet trasigt på
<maxjezy> och asus köpte jag en surfplatta som mini usb kontakten pajja på efter en månad
<maxjezy> samsung känns lite bättre i kvalitet
<maxjezy> men kostar nog mer
<Amoz> yeah, svårt å veta, billigare sakar har ju ibland en tendens att falla isär
<maxjezy> ja, det är synd
<Amoz> dock ska ju en USB-port som går sönder på en månad under normala omständigheter fixas.
<Amoz> eftersom säljaren har bevisbördan första 6 månaderna
<maxjezy> jo men att skicka den på service till tjeckien i några veckor kändes fel
<maxjezy> och ha med cdon att göra
<maxjezy> så jag valde att lägga den på hyllan
<maxjezy> de kan ju hävda slitage och våld osv
<maxjezy> jag hävdar dålig kvalitet som man egentligen inte ens ska köpa
<maxjezy> dum som man är gjorde man det
<maxjezy> surface pro tror jag har lite mer kvalitet
<Amoz> återigen, det är dem som har bevisbördan, och om det inte uppenbart är våld eller oförsiktighet som orsakat det så kan de inte bara "hävda" det utan anledning.
<Amoz> sen är det dem som också får sköta service-frakten och sånt , du ska bara behöva lämna den till säljaren.
<Amoz> ja, surface pro lär vara lite mer välbyggt kan jag tänka mig.
<maxjezy> nu har jag dock med våld slitit bort bakstycket och undersökt den själv
<maxjezy> så det är en spricka där bak som är typ 10 cm
<maxjezy> haha
<Amoz> kan va bra att tänka på tills nästa gång åtminstone :)
<Amoz> konsumentlagarna är ganska kundvänliga i Sverige, utnyttja dem väl
<maxjezy> jag lovar mig själv att istället aldrig mer köpa en surfplatta med mini usb
<maxjezy> chromebooks verkar så bra
<maxjezy> ska ringa tjejen och säga åt henne att köpa med sig en sån
<maxjezy> hur gamla datorer kan man stoppa in ssd i?
<maxjezy> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=64733
<maxjezy> funkar det i denna tro?
<Amoz> maxjezy, most probably not
<maxjezy> Amoz: :(
<Amoz> maxjezy, finns en liten liten sannolikhet, men antagligen inte värt det ändå
<Barre> maxjezy: klarar datorn AHCI så skall det nog gå vägen
<maxjezy> går det ha installationen för lubuntu på en ntfs eller ska det vara fat?
<peyam> hej
<peyam> Peyam här
<peyam> ställ era linuxrelaterade frågor
#ubuntu-se 2015-04-05
<screedo> God morgon
<Hund> Morsning
<Dynamit>     Jaha då satt man på osäkert nätverk tack och lov krypterar jag allting ändå
<Dynamit> innan det lämnar den datorn jag sitter vid
<Dynamit> dessvärre är det inte jätte säker brandvägg i klienten
<Dynamit> Men hur är läget då?
<Dynamit> vad i har maxjezy och peyam dött, tycker de nästan är alltid inne annars
<Dynamit> men det kanske har ändrat
<Dynamit> bamsefar: Du får bli offret haha, nä nu ska vi inte vara sådana
<Dynamit> Vad fasiken har hänt för ett par år sedan spelade det ingen roll när jag kollade in tyckte jag och ändå var det fart i kanalen
<bamsefar> Va?
<Dynamit> Hur är läget bamsefar? Kände mig mest utråkad och tänkte snacka strunt om det man råkar spåra in på när det gäller teknik men de jag brukar fastna med
<Dynamit> verkar ju borta med vinden
<Dynamit> och jag minns att du brukar vara rätt rolig ändå snacka lite allt möjligt med
<screedo> Dynamit: onykter? den här kanalen har det inte varit livi de sita åren.
<screedo> sista*
<Dynamit> haha jag har inte varit här ordentligt sedan jag gick i Mellansel
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> :P
<screedo> Då får du börja komma in här igen och liva upp stämingen.
<Dynamit> haha man får väl göra det
<Dynamit> skapa diskutioner om helt onödiga saker haha
<Dynamit> har ju hänt förr
<Dynamit> Ibland så jag fan ångrade att jag ens öppnade munnen för det spårade ur förmycket
<Dynamit> undrar om jag ska försöka se till att använda typ en IP-address per 10kanal eller något bara för att
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> screedo: dog du av explotionen eller?
<screedo> typ :)
<Dynamit> Haha
<Dynamit> Folk som inte fattar våran sjuka sätt prata här skulle nog börja undra hur knäpp jag är som skriver mer eller mindre till mig själv
<Dynamit> haha
 * Dynamit skakar om screedo så att han vaknar, dags sätta fart på kanalen eller få en dynamit någonstans :P
<Spookan> Någon som fått för mycket kaffe? :P
<berrabo> hellu.....
<berrabo> Kan någon säga mig hur man säger "reseason" på svenska?
<berrabo> I sammanhanget gjutjärnsstekpanna.
<berrabo> Att man liksom öser på med olja och gnider in och sätter den i ugngen för att återskapa stekytan.
<Spookan> berrabo: Google translate gav inget bra?
<berrabo> Spookan: Nej, naturligtvis inte.
<berrabo> Som vanligt med datortjänster.
<berrabo> Har försökt med varje "trick".
<berrabo> Det måste finnas ett svenskt ord för detta, för detta gjordes nog ofta förr i tiden.
<berrabo> "Omsmörja" låter inte rätt.
<Spookan> berrabo: Du vet att detta är en Linux (Ubuntu) kanal?
<berrabo> Men SUCK...
<berrabo> Säg en bättre kanal då full med aktiva svenskar...
<berrabo> Så tröttsamt att alltid höra det där skitsnacket på IRC...
<berrabo> Det är knappt någon som pratar överhuvudtaget, men så fort man frågar något är det alltid "offtopic".
<berrabo> Det är som om hela poängen med IRC anses vara att idla länskt.
<berrabo> *längst
<Spookan> Jepp.
<Spookan> Vet inte om det är nått liv på #Sverige ?
<screedo> Spookan: läget?
<berrabo> Spookan: Inte en jävel där.
<andol> berrabo: Bara för att du inte hittar någon annan multi-purpose kanal så betyder det inte att #ubuntu-se har någon skyldighet att fylla den rollen. Dessutom är det i regel en feature att en kanal hellre än tyst än att det är för mycket strunt/offtopic i den, då många utav oss hänger i flera kanaler, och bara tittar till irc:en lite nu och då.
<berrabo> Idiotiskt enligt min mening.
<andol> berrabo: Nej, det är inte idiotiskt. Däremot använder du och jag irc på olika vis, vilket då även resulterar i olika syn på vad som är rimligt.
<berrabo> Jag önskar att det fanns riktigt aktiva svenska chatter med en massa smarta människor som man kan fråga saker.-
<gusnan> berrabo: Varför inte skapa en sån kanal då? Det verkar ju finnas/har funnits MASSOR av folk här som verkar vara intresserade av det.
<berrabo> Uppenbarligen inte.
<screedo> #scfsm
<cowbacon> haha, komma in i en linux-kanal och fråga om stekpannor :D
<cowbacon> ingen som har lust att fixa min cykel när ni ändå håller på?
<berrabo> Vad är #scfsm?
<berrabo> cowbacon: Ja, så kul... Man frågar där det finns folk.
<berrabo> Eftersom IRC är stendött även på engelska.
<berrabo> På svenska är det värre än ett skämt.
<screedo> berrabo: läge att starta en sådan kanal eftersom det är något du söker efter.
<andol> berrabo: Ber om ursäkt för att verkligehten inte anpassar sig tillräckligt efter dina behov.
<berrabo> screedo: Är du trög i skallen eller spelar du bara?
<screedo> Tror han blev sur.
<screedo> Eller var det någon som kickade? Jag har avaktiverat sådana saker så ser inte det.
<gusnan> screedo: Han blev nog sur.
<screedo> ok
<Spookan> screedo: Tjena!
<screedo> Spookan: Allt väl?
<Spookan> screedo: Jo då bara bra här, själv då?
<screedo> Spookan: Här är det bra, full rulle.
<screedo> NÃ¥gon som provat veracrypt?
<cowbacon> 16:30:15 [Freenode] -!- There are 180 users and 85127 invisible on 26 servers
<cowbacon> yep irc är dött :p
<Amoz> lol
<Amoz> topic: #ubuntu-stuff. "eeehm jooooduuu, vet du nåt om stekpannor???"
<Amoz> "VA? Får man inte prata om STEKPANNOR Här???? Jag känner mig KRÄNKT!!! *quit*"
<cowbacon> "kränkt" så jävla svenskt ord asså
<cowbacon> "vad tycker du om att det har snöat nu i tre dagar?" "ja vadfan ska man säga, jag känner mig kränkt helt enkelt"
<Amoz> cowbacon, "offended" är rätt nära till hands i engelskan med
<cowbacon> 17:08:14 -!- cowbacon changed the topic of #ubuntu-se-stekpannor to: Ubuntu +  stekpannor = tjerlek
<cowbacon> om nu bara snubben var kvar så hade vi kunnat ha en riktig diskussion han och jag...
<gusnan> Frågan är om kameror är så mycket mer on-topic här...
<madbear_> jag som ville snacka kamera med einand och ph...
<madbear_> vi hade en offtopic förut, men den blev vi av med :D
<madbear_> efter att typ en finska kom dit och bestämde att vi pratade verklighet
<peyam> hej
<madbear_> hej
<peyam> Farbror Peyam här, passa på och ställ era linux relaterade frågor!
<madbear_> vad händer i denna kanal? :D
<gusnan> madbear_: så, varför stängdes offtopic-kanalen ner?
<madbear_> gusnan: förlåt, jag uttryckte mig inte klart. Det var heta diskussioner i den kanalen och det ogillades.
<madbear_> om mitt minne serverar mig rätt så var det tillåmed en från finska ubuntusamhörigheten som gav oss foten
<gusnan> madbear_: så då flyttades alla diskussionerna därifrån hit och var plötsligt ok?
<madbear_> gusnan: nej, offtopic här inne kommer inte i närheten av den låga nivån vi höll där
<screedo> Det går inte att hålla en kanal igång med off topic som en demokrati, det fugnerar endast som diktatur.
<screedo> fungerar*
<MarkusDBX> arg den där berrabo =)
<MarkusDBX> synd att irc är så lite använt som t.ex. facebook, men samtidigt..  folk får det samhälle dom förtjänar.
<MarkusDBX> tycker man att det är bra att ge suckerberg den absoluta makten för han kodat ett forum, fine.
<gusnan> Så, varför inte skapa en offtopic-kanal som inte har "ubuntu" i namnet? Då får väl _alla_ som dom vill?
<madbear_> gusnan: jo men då får vi inte nämna den här osv
<madbear_> detta var typ 5 år sedan oxå
<gusnan> "Får inte nämna den här"? Varför skulle du inte få det?
<screedo> Om det finns en off topic ubuntu kanal måste den ha samma regler som ubuntu-se?
<gusnan> screedo: om den heter något med #ubuntu-??? , ja.
<screedo> ok
<screedo> döp den till vad som och när det är off topic så hänvisa till den bara.
<cowbacon> gusnan: om den heter u-se-offtopic då? funkar det?
<gusnan> En offtopic-kanal behöver väl inte ha en relation till den här kanalen bara för att man skickar folk dit härifrån?
<screedo> Det jag menar också
<gusnan> typ #offtopic-snack eller vad fan som helst? ... det känns som om folk gör hela grejen JÄVLIGT komplicerad när den inte behöver vara det...
<screedo> HÃ¥ller med.
<cowbacon> jag skapade #u-se-offtopic
<gusnan> cowbacon: skitbra! Nu gäller det bara att få offtopic-snacket dit istället.
<madbear_> einand: d5200 blere, är nöjd
<madbear_> behöver extrabatteri bara
<Hund> Det hade väl varit enklare med #ubuntu-se-ot?
<Hund> Och vad gör det om man är "OT" här egentligen?
<gusnan> Hund: Det finns dom som inte är intresserade av att läsa OT. (uppenbarligen) - Vad är det som gör det så svårt att skriva OT i någon annan kanal? Du kan läsa ovan om varför det kan vara en god idé att undvika en som börjar med #ubuntu.
<Hund> gusnan: Då behöver man inte läsa det.
<gusnan> Lite svårt att veta om en rad text är OT eller inte om man inte läser den. Eller?
<Hund> Jag syftade mer på konversationer. Om man är rädd att läsa en ointressant mening någon gång ibland kanske man inte borde hänga på IRC, eller internet i överhuvudtaget.
<gusnan> Så varför skapades en OT-kanal sist?
<Hund> Dom orkade väl tjafsa med sådana som dig.
<Hund> inte*
<gusnan> Hund: Tack. Verkligen hjälpsamt.
<Hund> Jag tycker bara det är tråkigt att dom få som faktiskt är aktiv här ska jagas bort för att en liten minoritet inte uppskattar att man snackar med andra människor på IRC.
<gusnan> Men det är väl ingen som jagar bort någon? Har folk så svårt att hantera mer än EN IRC-kanal?
<Hund> Du vill ju inte att man pratar här.
<gusnan> Det är ju inte det jag säger. Om det är det som du tror så tror jag inte vi kommer längre. Tack för mig.
<Hund> Nyss pratade du om en OT-kanal.
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> Farbror Peyam här som kör mIrc
<Peyam> ingen som vil ställa lite linuxrelaterade frågor?
<peyam> salam
<peyam> vad e all tjat om offtopic kanalen
<peyam> skitsamma
<peyam> vi klarar oss här va fan
<peyam> sweden
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-05
<larsemil> bamsefar: dags att se över lagringslösningen? lite väl ofta nu
<andol> bamsefar: Jo, tre dylika incidenter senaste månaden känns lite i överkant.
<bamsefar> Mmm :(
<Hund> Vad har du gjort bamsefar? :P
<bamsefar> Hund: Jag har inte gjort ett skit.
<Hund> Vad är det dom pratar om då?
<Barre> bamsefar: säg till när ni vill ha en riktig lösning ;)
<bamsefar> Barre: ;)
<Coffe> någon som har någhoty tips om keyboard i console läge är helt off.
<jushur> Coffe: kan va glappkontakt?  testa koppla in ett annat?
<Coffe> nej . är en laptop .. verkar bara som något blivit helt skadat vid install :)
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Vad är de korrekta beroendena att installera i 15.10 för att kompilera Cyanogenmod 13?
<Umeaboy> Skulle uppskatta om det fanns en uppdaterad guide.
<Umeaboy> De jag har hittat hitintills känns halvgjorda.
<Umeaboy> Eller illa uppdaterade.
<Mathisen> Umeaboy, https://nathanpfry.com/how-to-set-up-ubuntu-15-10-wily-werewolf-to-compile-android-roms/
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-06
<Umeaboy> Mathisen: OK, men jag trodde att CM 13 krävde Java 8.
<Umeaboy> Har jag fel?
<Hund> Det fungerar säkerligen lika bra med vilket som.
<Kira9204> en fråga
<Kira9204> varför blir 	if [ "$input"=="q" ];
<Kira9204> 	then
<Kira9204> 		echo "\"q\" pressed, exiting..."
<Kira9204> 		exit
<Kira9204> 	fi
<Kira9204> alltid sant?
<Kira9204> $input är ""
<Barre> för att du inte har mellanslag före och efter ==, eg. "$input"=="q". Testa med : if [ "$input" == "q" ];
<Barre> är det ett rent bashscript kanske du skall köra med [[ ]] istället för [ ] i if-sattsen
 * Barre gissar allstå...
<Hund> Barre: Som vanligt då. ;)
<Barre> lite så
<Barre> men jag orkar inte testa om det är anledningen och jag är inte tillräckligt säker på bash för att avgöra om det verkligen är som jag säger :)
<Barre> det mest avancerade bashscript jag gjort är https://github.com/SweBarre/ddupdate/blob/master/ddupdate.sh  mer avancerat än så så blir det oftast python
<Hund> :D
<Kira9204> yes, behöves ett mellanslag xD
<Barre> \o/
<Kira9204> *mellanslag mellan
<Mathisen> Barre, om du är kung på python har du då koll på vilka python libs jag behöver för att köra " http://paste.ubuntu.com/15646776/ " om du undrar vad jag håller på med så tydligen har min router en ganska alvarlig bugg " CVE-2015-0240 " och jag försöker kolla om det går att få admin pass för min router när inte min ISP vill ge ut det
<Mathisen> för det strular lite för mig
<Barre> Mathisen: hahaha... jag är så långt ifrån kung på python man kan komma tror jag :)
<SebastianThorn> ruby är grejjer det
<Kira9204> Mathisen: OEM skit?
<Kira9204> släng
<Mathisen> dåså :) får googla vidare då bara
<Kira9204> alternativt användt det endast som modembrygga
<Mathisen> Kira9204, va menar du ? routern då ?
<Kira9204> Mathisen: är det ett modem+router från din ISP så använd endast modembiten
<Kira9204> as in låt den agera brygga mellan WAN och LAN och inget annat
<Mathisen> ahh jo egentligen borde jag väll det .. den strular som fan.. kan inte ens öppna portar vettigt i den .. och DMZ host funkar inte.. har hållit på att maila me dem men min ISP verkar inte direkt ha kompentet personal
<Mathisen> dom skyfflar allt vidare till Inteno bara
<Mathisen> borde köpa en vettig router men de som är bra kostar ..
<Mathisen> och jag är inte direkt rik
<Kira9204> jag körde en gammal burk med iptables+dnsmasq för det förut
<Mathisen> jo har tänkt på att lägga en dator i mellan faktiskt har bara inte blivit av
<Kira9204> funkade fint, men det är nog bra mycket mer användarvänligt att installera en routerdistro
<Mathisen> gahh " ImportError: No module named 'impacket' " men det finns!! " python-impacket is already the newest version. " någon som har någon aning ?
<Mathisen> python3.4
<Mathisen> ska testa på arch kanske bättre lycka där
<Guest78873> Jag har 2 uppgraderingar som vägrar att uppgraderas, därför säger den att det finns trasiga paket, det går inte att fixa varken med sudo apt-get upgrade eller sudo apt-get install -f, detta har hänt efter dist uppgraderingen till xubuntu 15.10, Hur fixar jag det någon som kanske hjälper?
<Mathisen> Guest78873, har du lagt till någon egen ppa i sources.list ?
<Mathisen> eller är alla orgianl ubuntu repos ?
<Mathisen> om du kan pastebina vad som händer också skulle det hjälpa
<Guest78873> nej allt är original
<Guest78873> var ska jag klistra in det och hur snälla förklara?
<Guest78873> alltså steg för steg
<Mathisen> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Mathisen> pastebinit | sudo apt-get -f install
<Mathisen> och ge mig länken du får
<Mathisen> annars klistra in dit fel >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Guest78873> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15660266/
<Mathisen> samma med >  sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mathisen> visa det också
<Guest78873> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15660306/
<Mathisen> hmm okej man kan ju tvinga dem att installera men kanske inte så smart med xorg .. dit X kanske buggar ur då
<Mathisen> Guest78873, prova för skoj skull med aptitude >> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<Guest78873> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<Guest78873> sudo: aptitude: kommandot hittades inte
<Guest78873> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<Mathisen> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Mathisen> annars funkar bara apt lika bra.. finns 3 olika nuförtiden.. >> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Mathisen> Guest78873, samma sak ?
<Mathisen> och du körde >> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mathisen> från början alltså när du upgradera ?
<Guest78873> nej grafiskt
<Guest78873> dist upgrade xubuntu 15.10
<Mathisen> prova med dist-upgrade då
<Guest78873> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15660520/
<Mathisen> nu börjar vi komma någon vart
<Guest78873> den kommer kanske förstöras helt med dist upgrade
<Mathisen> konflikt
<Mathisen> okej vi kommer bli en del nu
<Mathisen> kör detta
<Mathisen> sudo apt update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0 lib32stdc++6
<Mathisen> se till att du inte har något onödigt igång
<Guest78873> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15660727/
<Mathisen> hmm okej du måste ta bort libgl1-mesa-dri och installera libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-utopic .. men jag är osäker på hur du ska göra det på bästa sett fråga i #ubuntu
<Mathisen> de hjälper dig nog
<Mathisen> vill inte förstöra något för dig
<Mathisen> ge dem bara http://paste.ubuntu.com/15660520/
<Mathisen> så får du säkert råd
<Guest78873> menar du fråga här på kanalen
<Mathisen> nej andra kanalen den engelska
<Mathisen> säkert är det folk här också som kan men det är lite lugnare här om man säger så :)
<Guest78873> kan ingen här hjälpa mitt engelska är inte så bra
<Mathisen> jag frågar åt dig då  2 sec
<Mathisen> du updatera från vilken version föresten ?
<Mathisen> 15.04 ?
<Guest78873> nej ltd versionen
<Guest78873> kommer inte ihåg
<Mathisen> 14.10 då
<Mathisen> jag ska fråga och se va de säger
<Mathisen> Guest78873, läste du ? de tycker inte det går att fixa.. och tror du har upgraderat från en verison som inte går att updatera till 15.10.. backup re-install sa de
<Mathisen> om du ändå tänker installera om så ta och kör 16.04 direkt bara..
<Mathisen> funkar så gott som fel fritt nu
<Guest78873> nej jag fick meddelandet grafiskt från xubuntu så uppgraderade jag
<Guest78873> från xubuntu ltd versionen
<Mathisen> okej en annan skrev nu
<Mathisen> sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-lte-utopic
<Mathisen> sudo apt-get purge apt-get purge *-lts-utopic
<Guest78873> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-lte-utopic
<Guest78873> Läser paketlistor... Färdig
<Guest78873> Bygger beroendeträd
<Guest78873> Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig
<Guest78873> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet xserver-xorg-lte-utopic
<Guest78873> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<Mathisen> ops fel på sista raden där
<Mathisen> sudo apt-get purge *-lts-utopic
<Mathisen> funkar det ?
<Mathisen> kör detta också
<Mathisen> dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /lts-utopic$/ {print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get purge -y
<Mathisen> hela raden
<Guest78873> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ sudo apt-get purge *-lts-utopic
<Guest78873> Läser paketlistor... Färdig
<Guest78873> Bygger beroendeträd
<Guest78873> Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig
<Guest78873> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet *-lts-utopic
<Guest78873> E: Fel vid kompilering av reguljärt uttryck - Ogiltigt föregående reguljärt uttryck
<Guest78873> E: Kunde inte hitta något paket enligt reguljära uttrycket "*-lts-utopic"
<Guest78873> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<Mathisen> dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /lts-utopic$/ {print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get purge -y
<Mathisen> det ska funka
<Guest78873> de förra funkade inte ska jag ändå köra det sista eller kör man en efter en
<Guest78873> den gjorde en massa så jag körde kommandot igen och fick detta
<Guest78873> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15661017/
<Mathisen> det funka då bra
<Mathisen> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Mathisen> sen ska det va klart
<Mathisen> prova update bara efter det och se
<Guest78873> det finns fortfarande en som inte går uppgradera
<Guest78873> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove
<Guest78873> Läser paketlistor... Färdig
<Guest78873> Bygger beroendeträd
<Guest78873> Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig
<Guest78873> 0 att uppgradera, 0 att nyinstallera, 0 att ta bort och 1 att inte uppgradera.
<Guest78873> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<Mathisen> ok ska kolla på det men håller på med en sak brb 15 min
<Mathisen> connection broke
<Mathisen> i disconnected the connection!!!
<Mathisen> cant do anything
<Mathisen> and when you do stuff i cant do anything
<Mathisen> if you want help DONT DO ANYTHING
<Mathisen> just watch
<Mathisen> ..
<Mathisen> fel chat
<Mathisen> sorry
<Mathisen> sitter på teamviwert
<Mathisen> till china
<Mathisen> sorry
<Mathisen> :)
<Guest78873> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove
<Guest78873> <Guest78873> Läser paketlistor... Färdig
<Guest78873> <Guest78873> Bygger beroendeträd
<Guest78873> <Guest78873> Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig
<Guest78873> <Guest78873> 0 att uppgradera, 0 att nyinstallera, 0 att ta bort och 1 att inte uppgradera.
<Guest78873> <Guest78873> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<Guest78873> är du tillbaka
<Guest78873> här
<Guest78873> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove
<Guest78873> <Guest78873> Läser paketlistor... Färdig
<Guest78873> <Guest78873> Bygger beroendeträd
<Guest78873> <Guest78873> Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig
<Guest78873> <Guest78873> 0 att uppgradera, 0 att nyinstallera, 0 att ta bort och 1 att inte uppgradera.
<Guest78873> <Guest78873> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<Guest78873> Mathisen är du här
<Guest78873> Mathisen det har gått mer än 15 min
<Mathisen> sorry det strular lite
<Mathisen> vilket paket går inte att updatera nu då ?
<Mathisen> sudo apt upgrade
<Mathisen> och visa
<Guest78873> du menar sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest78873> eller
<Guest78873> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest78873> Läser paketlistor... Färdig
<Guest78873> Bygger beroendeträd
<Guest78873> Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig
<Guest78873> Beräknar uppgradering... Färdig
<Guest78873> Följande paket har hållits tillbaka:
<Guest78873>   libgbm1
<Guest78873> 0 att uppgradera, 0 att nyinstallera, 0 att ta bort och 1 att inte uppgradera.
<Guest78873> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<Guest78873> Mathisen hur fixar jag den
<Guest78873> Mathisen det kanske finns fler program konflikter
<Mathisen> det visar bara 1
<Mathisen> men fråga själv nu i #ubuntu
<Mathisen> sorry har inte tid
<Mathisen> ska på jobb om 8 timmar nu också
<Guest78873> har du tid sen
<Mathisen> måste få detta gjort
<Guest78873> efter typ 1 timme
<Guest78873> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15661749/
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-07
<bittin-> Ubuntu och Debian iso filerna uppladdade på filservern på jobbet och uppdaterade
<bittin-> nu bara fortsätta vänta på 16.04 :)
<Laban> När släpps det?
<Laban> 20:e-någongång?
<bittin-> brukar stå i Distrowatch weekly ska kolla
<bittin-> 2016-04-21: Ubuntu 16.04
<bittin-> 21:a
<Mathisen> använder 16.04 redan hemma funkar fel fritt..
<Mathisen> men  vist om man vill vara 100% säker lika bra att vänta
<Guest46348> jag har både xubuntu 15.10 och lubuntu 15.10, hur kan jag ta bort lubuntu helt men behålla xubuntu, någon som har en ide kanske?
<Guest46348> snälla nån hjälp mig?
<Laban> Hm
<Laban> Behöver du frigöra utrymme, eller vad är grejen?
<Laban> Borde vara att köra något i stil med apt-get remove lubuntu-desktop
 * Mathisen misstänker att han menar att han har 2 skilda partitioner med de 2 olika
<Guest46348> nej båda ligger på samma partition
<Guest46348> det här apt-get remove lubuntu-desktop och sen autoremove grejen tar fortfarande inte bort allt en massa från lubuntu finns kvar
<Laban> Du får nog plocka bort de grejerna manuellt då... eller de paketen de tillhör iafg.
<Guest46348> men hur ska jag veta vilka paket som tillhör till lubuntu?
<Guest46348> alltså för att ta bort de?
<Hund> Guest46348: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-ubuntu/
<Peyam> tjena
<Peyam> när kmr xubuntus nästa release?
<Peyam> ubot9 release
<Peyam> ubot release
<Mathisen> ubot ?
<Peyam> har vi ingen bot här?
<jushur> fler än faktiska users.
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Hur kan jag installera om alla xubuntu paket?
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Skrivbordsmiljön startar inte annars
<IBMHPGOOGLE> detta hände efter uppgradering till 15.10
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Kan någon här hjälpa jag chattar  från mobilen så det är jobbigt?
<IBMHPGOOGLE> xubuntu FUNKAR
<IBMHPGOOGLE> xubuntu funkar om jag har lubuntu också men så fort jag tar bort lubuntu så funkar inte xubuntu
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Jag installerade lubuntu bara för att testa så xubuntu är originalet
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Konstigt
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Hur kan jag installera om alla xubuntu packet?
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Kan någon hjälpa mig?
<Hund> IBMHPGOOGLE: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-ubuntu/
<IBMHPGOOGLE> hund länken är för att ta bort xubuntu och inte för att installera om xubuntu dessutom så kan jag inte klistra in allt det då jag chattar från min mobil
<Hund> Installera paketet xubuntu-desktop. Borde lösa det.
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Jag har redan gjort det med --reinstall för att den finns redan men det hjälper inte alls
<IBMHPGOOGLE> -- kan man på något sätt installera om alla paket på något sätt
<IBMHPGOOGLE> alltså som har med xubuntu att göra
<Hund> Det är det du gör genom att installera xubuntu-desktop.
<IBMHPGOOGLE> har även provat med  purge xubuntu* xfce* och sen installerat xubuntu-desktop men det hjälpte inte
<IBMHPGOOGLE> jag måste på något sätt installera om alla paket som tillhör xubuntu vet någon här hur man kan göra det
<IBMHPGOOGLE> -- hur kan lubuntu funka när jag provade att installera den men inte originalet xubuntu
<IBMHPGOOGLE> jätte konstigt
<AndChat-318516> xubuntu light display manager startar inte
<AndChat-318516> vad heter paketet för att installera om det
<Mathisen> AndChat-318516, du har bråkat med datorn din i 24 timmar + nu.. kanske dags att bara installera om .. det verkar vara det smartaste alternativet för dig.. inget persnligt nu.. men om du känner att du inte vet riktigt vad du pysslar med så kanske inte ändra så mycket med saker som är viktigt för systemet
<AndChat-318516> har inte ändrat något  den funkar som sagt när man lägger lubuntu
<AndChat-318516> det ända jag har gjort är att lägga och ta bort lubuntu
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-08
<Hund> AndChat-318516: Installera om allting, du lyssnar iaf inte på den hjälp du får.
<Coffe> bara för mig  se.archive..ubutnu.,com är super långsamt
<Hund> Coffe: Jag kan inte ansluta till deras webbserver.
 * Barre gick in i /etc/sysconfig/network/ifcfg-eth0 på en sles 12 och ändrade IP, efter detta så startar inte eth0 automatiskt (ifup/ifdown fungerar inte, sätter jag ip med ip address add fungerar det, men inte vid omboot), tips? ping delhage)
<Coffe> Barre:  typo i filen
<Barre> nope
<Coffe> fungerade interface vid uppstart innan  ?
<Barre> jupps..
<Coffe> så om du byter tillbaka ip så fungerar det ?
<Barre> men suse har tydligen något jag aldrig sett för nätconfig, wicked
<Barre> räcker inte med att ändra tillbaka
<Coffe> ok. skumt
<Coffe> vad säger dmesg  ?
<Coffe> selinux  ?
<Coffe> så du har sabbat det ?
<Coffe> låter när jag tänker efter som selinux issue
<delhage> Barre: sles? måste man inte köra nåt yast-config eller nåt efter man editerat filen?
<delhage> yast-nånting
<Barre> det är en jeos, yast är inte installerat :/
<bittin-> bash: yast-nånting unknown command
<delhage> du sa sles 12
<Barre> ja, sorry... suse sles-12sp1 jeos
 * delhage har aldrig hört talas om jeos
<Barre> Just Enough OS
<delhage> Barre: du kanske kan hitta nåt här: https://www.suse.com/documentation/sles11/book_sle_admin/data/sec_basicnet_manconf.html
<Barre> kollat, får inte skiten att lira helt enkelt.. *suck*   standard är jävligt viktigt, så viktigt att varje dist skall ha sin egna standard :/
<andol> Barre: SLES? Är det någon form utav bestraffning?
<Barre> mm
<AndChat-318516> Hund vilken hjälp syftar du på
<AndChat-318516> Har jag kanske missat något tipd
<AndChat-318516> Obs fel
<AndChat-318516> Menar tips
<delhage> Barre: har du löst det?
<Barre> nope
<Barre> suse får ssh:a in och fixa skiten så snart jag konfat det externa nätverket
<AndChat-318516> vad är kommandot för att söka efter paket sudo apt-get och sen?
<Coffe> sudo apt-cache search
<Coffe> behöver inte ens köras med sudo
<Mathisen> finns också apt-file search för att söka inom paketen
<Mathisen> apt-file måste du ladda ner skilt dock
<AndChat-318516> föredrar då apt-cache search men hur kan jag se då vilka andra paket som följer med?
<andol> AndChat-318516: apt-cache show <paket>
<andol> Depends följer alltid med.
<andol> Recommends följer med som default, men kan väljas bort.
<andol> Suggests följer inte med, men föreslås
<bittin> Tele2 gav mig ett får idag: http://i.imgur.com/4Fd7PdQ.jpg :D
<Hund> Annars finns ju apt som ger en färger också.
<bittin> s
<Hund> t
<bittin> :p
<Hund> D:
<Amoz> apt
<Amoz> update
<Amoz> oh my, regnbåge
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-09
<Klasser> Snabb fråga; Säg att man har en användare med "-" i namnet, detta gillar inte av Sudoers filen. Hur gör man enklast då?
<NeverW8> Du kan andra i /etc/passwd Klasser :)
<Guest97827> hej jag har ubuntu 1404 samba server som jag connectar från win 7 maskin jag måste skriva användarnam o lösen 2 ggr innan jag kommer in på "sambautdelningen"    minst sagt irreterande ,var kan felet ligga ?
<mlvmhn> gokväll, ngn som är grym på OpenVpn här?
<mlvmhn> ngn som har tid?
#ubuntu-se 2016-04-10
<mlvmhn> ngn härinne som är grym på openvpn?
<andol> Nästan gång mlvmhn tittar förbi får någon gärna föreslå att han hänger kvar en stund.
<Barre> mmm
<Barre> okejdå
<Hund> Lol
<Mathisen> har ni tips på något CLI program som kan kolla rss feeds för podcasts och ladda hem dem automatiskt ?
<Mathisen> har kollar runt lite men de jag hittar som är CLI så måste man ladda hem dem manuelt t.ex Podbeuter , Newsbeuter
<Hund> Mathisen: Flexget borde väl kunna fixa det.
<Mathisen> ska kolla på det, tackar
<Mathisen> Hund, okej jag värkar ha lite problem med pip >> failed with error code 1 in /tmp/pip-build-noOuKH/PyYAML/
<Mathisen> måste hitta och tanka det på något annat vis
<Mathisen> eller om någon vet hur jag löser detta " Failed building wheel for PyYAML
<Mathisen>  "
<Mathisen> är det någe jag saknar kanske till python ?
<Hund> Så vitt jag vet är deras dokumentation väldigt bra.
<Mathisen> jo jag följde den
<Mathisen> ahh jag löste det "apt-file search PyYAML"  visa sig att jag inte hade "python-yaml"
<Hund> :)
<Mathisen> Hund, tack! det funka .. men det va ju rena mardrömmen att confa det där
<Mathisen> dock kan jag använda det till torrenter också.. så det är ju en bonus
<Hund> Det är inte så svårt, men kanske inte så självklart hur det ska vara.
<K350> Finns det någon live CD där ja gkna partionera/formatera diskarna?
<Meerkat> Ubuntus Live-CD bör klara det
#ubuntu-se 2017-04-03
<K350> GÃ¥r inte att ta bort spellistor i ncmpcpp. NÃ¥gon?
<K350> Det går inte att ta bort playlistor i ncmpcpp. Någon?
<K350> Man kan ta bort innehållet i listan..men inte själva listan.
#ubuntu-se 2017-04-04
<Barre> hmm... finns det något smart sätt att sätta proxyn i bash till vad systemproxyn i unity är konfigurerad till?
<coffe> ssh -R :p
<HeMan> Barre: sätts inte HTTP_PROXY-variabeln av det?
<Barre> HeMan: tydligen inte
 * Hund petar på Barre
<mazellan> det där såg lite lustigt ut
<Barre> Hund: AJ!
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Gillade du mina kakor Barre? :D
<Markslap> larsemil: Sorry för identproblemet för några veckor sedan
<Markslap> larsemil: Eller när det var, är inne på IRC så galet sällan och märkte det inte förrän på ett tag (har klienten på en server).
#ubuntu-se 2017-04-05
<Dude> Hej
<Dude> Hi
<larsemil> Markslap: :)
<Barre> Hund: såg sjukt goda ut!
<Zooklubba> vilka j'vla kakor
<Spookan> Pratar ni om brownies?
<Zooklubba> jag har ingen aning
<Zooklubba> den där hund är en skum gammal gubbe. bjuder unga på kakor
 * Barre är glad att sättas i gruppen "unga"  \o/
<Spookan> Ung är man väl hela livet? :P
<Barre> barnslig, ja. Ung.. not so much, gör "gubbgnället" varje gång jag böjer mig för att skyta skorna
<Spookan> Hehe
<Spookan> Nä ta tag i insulintestet så man får delegering då... Hatar plugg/prov :/
<lunamobile> Dell har börjat visa upp deras nya Ubuntu datorer i Dustin butiken på Sveavägen från och med idag
<Hund> Barre: :D
<Hund> Zooklubba: haha, nyfiken?
<Spookan> Inget som finns på deras hemsida verkar det som, kan ju vara något lokalt då.
<Hund> Spookan: Låter mer som spam när man joinar en kanal, gör reklam för en butik coh lämnar direkt.
<Hund> Även om jag inte tror att någon på Dustin ligger bakom det. :P
<Spookan> Hund: :P
<HeMan> jag tror det var "vanliga" luna
<Spookan> Någon kändis?
<HeMan> jag kom just på att han nog brukar kalla sig bittin
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Det borde jag ha förstått. :P
#ubuntu-se 2017-04-06
<Zooklubba> såklart jag är Hund
<Spookan> Intressant: http://www.itsäkerhet.com/cias-hacking-verktyg-publiceras-pa-wikileaks/
<gusnan> hmmm, var inte Unity sakteligen på väg mot QT?
<coffe> HeMan,  liten enhet som kan rymma 100G och klara snabba usb + usb-c överföringa ? go
<Hund> coffe: SSD? :P
<coffe> hund behöver något mer än bara disken
<Hund> En SSD i ett chassi?
<Hund> Externa lagringschassin heter det visst.
<Spookan> Hund: Vad du kan! ;)
<Hund> haha
<HeMan> coffe: komplett usb ssd-disk?
<coffe> HeMan,  måste ha minst 4 usb
<coffe> och OS
<Hund> NAS?
<larsemil> https://www.solid-run.com/product/hummingboard-edge/
<Hund> Liten dator?
<larsemil> den ^
<HeMan> coffe: du vill alltså ha en dator?
<coffe> HeMan,  det måste jag
<larsemil> 214$ i quadcoreutförande med wifi och bt samt chassi och sdkort. :)
<HeMan> coffe: du är lite otydlig i din kravspec...
<larsemil> HeMan: han behöver en liten enhet som snabbt ska kunna skyffla mycket data till hårddisk.
<HeMan> hur snabbt är snabbt?
<HeMan> en laptop skriver ju lätt 3 GB per sekund
<HeMan> hur litet är litet?
<HeMan> en NUC är liten
<HeMan> skriver också lätt 3 GB per sekund
<larsemil> litet som i rpi
<larsemil> ha med sig i motorcykel
<HeMan> NUC ryms lätt på hoj!
<coffe> jag behöver inte ha med den på hojen
<HeMan> var kommer datat från?
<coffe> det är för tömma kamerorna när jag är i depå
<coffe> med minimal ansträngning
<HeMan> då är väl en laptop perfekt?
<Hund> Laptop? 3GB/s? Här hänger man inte med i utvecklingen. :P
<HeMan> det är diskarna det hänger på
<HeMan> men hur snabbt puttar kamerorna ur sig datat?
<larsemil> och hur lång tid har de på sig att överföra datat?
<HeMan> går det switcha minneskort?
<Spookan> Hund: Vi har passerat 90 talet vet du.. :P
<Hund> Spookan: Pfft!
<HeMan> då kan man låta den tanka ur medans man kör nästa repa
<Hund> Men 3GB? Så snabb är ju inte ens mina diskar tror jag.
<Spookan> Det är väl vanlig sata speed?
<larsemil> Hund: är väl bandbredd på interfacet och inte läs/skriv-hastighet
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Det är ju en annan femma.
<HeMan> okejdå, den skriver bara 2.1 GB per sekund men läser 3.5 GB/s, https://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=3939252
<HeMan> det tar bara ca 50 sekunder att skriva ner 100 GB
<HeMan> knappt ett toabesök! :)
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> SÃ¥dana busar.
<Hund> Modernt skit. :D
<Spookan> Ja, tacka vet jag de där 1.44mb diskarna, det var tider det! ;)
<Hund> Haha! Precis.
<Hund> Närå, de är fräcka dom där nya diskarna. :)
<Spookan> Hund: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up863eQKGUI :P
<Hund> Men det mesta jag skriver och läser är textfiler. Det känns som OP med sådana busar då.
<Hund> HAHA!
<Hund> Söt video.
<jonasbits> Är det fler i sverige som kommer hålla InstallFest / ReleaseParty för nya Ubuntu versionen?
<Barre> verkar inte som ubuntu-se är så aktivt som det brukade vara, osäker på om det kommer bli nått sånt. kanske står det nått på forumet
<larsemil> tveksam
<sptnx> någon som har erfarenhet av att övervaka docker containers med zabbix?
#ubuntu-se 2017-04-09
<IT-RICK> Hej! är det någon här som tidigare gjort backup/restore av partition igenom dd > ssh?
<IT-RICK> Monterat filsystemet över en live cd
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-02
<Spookan> God morgon gott folk!
<Hund> God middag.
<Spookan> Hund: Tjena!
<Hund> Halloj
<Spookan> Hund: Läget?
<Hund> Jovars, det rullar på.
<Hund> Själv då?
<Spookan> Samma ;)
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Vad händer här då+
<Hund> ?
<bamsefar> Inte ett skit
<Hund> SÃ¥pass.
<Barre> det händer mycket bamsefar, det är bara lite hög latency
<bamsefar> :P
<Hund> :D
<luna_> godkväll
<Spookan> NÃ¥gon vaken?
<bamsefar> Nej
<Hund> Kanske
<Hund> .
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-03
<Spookan> God morgon!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<coffe> morrn
<Nafallo> morgon
<Barre> morgen
<Spookan> God morgon grabbar!
<Hund_> Mors
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-04
<Hund> Mors.
<coobra> tjo
<Hund> Hur är det med sjuklingen? :)
<coobra> wtf
<coobra> hur vet du jag varit sjuk ?
<Hund> För att det är mitt jobb som Internettroll att veta allting.
<Spookan> Hund: Tjena!
<Hund> Tjabba!
<luna_> Meow
<Spookan> Hund: Läget?
<Spookan> Tjena luna_!
<luna_> hejsan Spookan
<Spookan> luna_: Dig har jag inte snackat med innan, vad hittar du på för skoj då?
<Hund> Jovars, det rullar på. Själv då?
<luna_> sitter på jobbet och tittar på Macbreak Weekly och funderar för mycket på en massa saker och är skitseg tog sömnpiller igår för att kunna sova, är inne i en deppig period
<Spookan> Hund: Rullar på bra, satte igång att datamina lite och snart kaffe.
<Spookan> luna_: Ajfan, hoppas att det blir bättre för dig.
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Vad för kaffe och vad för valuta?
<luna_> Spookan: hoppas jag med
<Spookan> Hund: Billigt snabbkaffe och SETI och lite sjukdommar för World Community..
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Varför billigt snabbkaffe?
<Hund> Är du trött på livet?
<Spookan> Hund: https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/discover.action om du eller någon annan vill göra lite skillnad. :P
<Spookan> Hund: Nä, men lite fattig nu ;)
<luna_> fattig i know the feel jag har inte ens råd att äta lunch
<Hund> Ta på faktura. :D
<Spookan> Hund: Inte alla som kan det. ;)
<Hund> Ah. :)
<Spookan> Hund: Var du med och minade proteiner när vi gjorde det för längesen här?
<Hund> Jag har aldrig grävt efter något.
<Spookan> Hund: Hehe ok.
<Spookan> Funderar på om jag skulle slänga igång det på Ubuntu laptopen med kanske.
<Hund> :D
<Spookan> Så då var det fixat, tur man har fast elpris ;)
<Spookan> Vad jobbar luna_ med då?
<coobra> Hund_: vem ärdu
<Hund_> En hund!
<coobra> fä..... HUND
<David-A> firefox är en sån minnes-tjuv
<David-A> jag har bara 245 flikar i 8 fönster och den drar redan långt över 2,5 gigabyte
<Whiskey> Vem fan har 245 flikar
<David-A> jag har
<David-A> har stängt ett par så det är väl 243 nu
#ubuntu-se 2018-04-08
<David-A> hej dr. phil
<David-A> jag drömde att jag under ett jobbmöte med tre andra anställda argumenterade emot min kvinnliga unga mörkhåriga chef att xml/html inte är så bra
<David-A> är det normalt el har jag problem?
<andol> Det ena behöver inte utesluta det andra?
<David-A> men är i så fall DET bra?
<andol> Tror det är ett tecken på att du spenderar för mycket tid i möten, vilket förstås inte är bra.
<David-A> för några år sedan byggde de om ett kontorshus mittemot jvg-stationen i stockholm. på en banderoll: "Här skapar vi flexibla och supermoderna kontor med fokus på MÖTEN"
<David-A> är inte det en indikation att mycket möten är bra?
<andol> Tror du på allt du läser på banderoller? :)
<David-A> nä, det är klart
<David-A> (jag drömde också att jag köpte jeans o att lillebror sen ville prova dem, o att jag köpte en dubbel-cd o att lillebror sen ville låna den, men det tänker jag inte berätta här)
